# La República Árabe Siria como símbolo de Resistencia, ¡basta de manipulaciones!



## Justo Bueno (6 Abr 2017)

Hoy, otra vez, es uno de esos días en los que me gustaría gritar, gritar muy fuerte.... supongo que es una reacción a la oleada de "mierda mediática", y eso que hace casi 10 años dejé atrás mi última TV, y puedo considerarme 100% libre de basura televisiva a día de hoy. Esas PORTADAS con la cerda embajadora de USA en la ONU, con cara de infinita pena, sosteniendo imágenes de horribles escenas de civiles "gaseados"...... me gustaría poder contrarrestar tantas mentiras, tanta hipocresía..... pero obviamente no puedo, por mucho que gritase. Por eso entro aquí a desahogarme.
No hay nada peor que los medios de MANIPULACIÓN de masas... vuelvo a decir que un día tendrán que pagar, TODOS, por mentir a sueldo para destruir la esperanza de un futuro en paz. Me gustaría recopilar datos, poner uno tras otro los motivos por los cuales no tiene sentido que el gobierno sirio se pegue un tiro en el pie, JUSTO AHORA. Bueno, esos motivos ya están siendo desgranados aquí en el hilo, y os agradezco a casi todas (las personas) que sigáis manteniendo viva la llama de la resistencia.
¿No hay lágrimas e indignación por parte de Sión y sus estómagos agradecidos para Yemen? ¿Ni una portada para los "daños colaterales" en Mosul? ::
POR SI ALGUIEN NO LO TIENE CLARO: AL LEER UN "PERIÓDICO", AL DESCIFRAR SUS PORTADAS, EL TRUCO ESTÁ EN DARLE LA VUELTA.
Si dicen "blanco", probablemente sea negro. Si parece una cosa, y lo parece MUY FUERTE y muy emocionalmente, probablemente estés siendo manipulado.
En fin es tristísimo vivir en un mundo así.
Sólo queda la esperanza que, de alguna forma, perderán. Perderán y no podrán implementar sus planes de globalización, "esclavitud satisfecha" y multiculturarización.
Pido perdón como español por la zafia actitud y el bajísimo nivel del perriodismo patrio.
Mi frustración es grande y mi indignación gigantesca.................... sigamos dando la matraca en el hilo, hablándoles también a nuestros seres queridos, familia y vecinos sobre la verdad en Siria. Es lo único que podemos hacer.
Porque como todos aquí sabemos, Siria es sólo un paso más. Después vendría Irán, después Rusia y China (eso en los sueños más húmedos del imperio) y después TU Y TU FAMILIA. Si Dios existe, que haga algo de una puta vez.

VIVA SIRIA!!! VIVA LA VERDAD!!! MUERTE AL ANGLOSIONISMO!!! VIVA LA PAZ Y LOS PUEBLOS LIBRES!!!







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Edito*: 30/04/17 _Aprovecharé éste hilo nacido de la rabia y la solidaridad, para compartir en la medida de lo posible los mensajes más relevantes, los mejores análisis y las noticias del hilo de Siria del principal, el de Harman. Normalmente habrá un "retraso" de unas 24/36 horas en la información que ponga aquí, puede que haya algún período de tiempo indeterminado en que no pueda acceder a Internet, simplemente "se hará lo que se pueda". En todo caso el debate orgánico y el caudal de información al minuto se dan en el hilo del Principal, y así debe seguir siendo.
Gracias a las (personas) que lean, se informen y formen una opinión independiente y crítica, los habitantes de la mega-máquina estamos de mierda hasta las orejas._

Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

_Aquí os agradecería mensajes de solidaridad y apoyo al bravo y sufrido pueblo sirio, contra la agresión del imperio anglosionista. El debate y las novedades al otro hilo, por favor.
Dejo la lista de hilos sobre la guerra en Siria, citando a Harman y su primer mensaje estándar:_


Spoiler






Harman dijo:


> Mayo 2017
> *Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria*​
> 
> 
> ...







*Edito*: _A 30/06/17, se ha pedido expresamente_ *CHINCHETA* _a éste hilo por parte de los foreros_: 

_*Plvs Vltra*, *ronanoir*, *Nostram*, *Sir Torpedo*, *bluebox*, *MalosTiemposXaLaLirika*, *Hamster*, *paranoia*, *Victor Chanov*, *Javisklax*, *Tierra Azul*, *Incorrezto*, *Lezgian*, *SouriaBasharUBas*, *lukas_h*_

_Amado LIDL, sé condescendiente con el pueblo en las causas justas y chinchetea éste rincón informativo. Sólo por ver la reacción del conflorero intoxicador rey de los monólogos y experto en fuentes pro-ratas salafistas, Profesor Bacterio, valdría la pena. A su hilo lleno de basura, mentiras y mala fé, sin feedback y con mala valoración, se la pusisteis. Cierto es que tiene muchas visitas, supongo que la mayoría visitantes morbosos a los que les gusta la sangre... ésto es solo una suposición mia, pero con chincheta es más fácil, todo hay que decirlo._


----------



## p_pin (6 Abr 2017)

Los mass-mierda sólo siguen órdenes


----------



## chispa (6 Abr 2017)

Siria. No nos estan contando que Usa con la CIA esta moviendo los hilos






Noticias Reales de Siria: Noticias Reales de Siria: Conferencia :" ¿Que estÃ¡ pasando en Siria? El fraude de las "primaveras Ã¡rabes" y su relaciÃ³n con la crisis" -Zaragoza, EspaÃ±a

FRIDAY, FEBRUARY 8, 2013
Noticias Reales de Siria: Conferencia :" ¿Que está pasando en Siria? El fraude de las "primaveras árabes" y su relación con la crisis" -Zaragoza, España

27 de febrero del 2013 .19:30
Salón de actos Biblioteca María Moliner (campus universitario -plza. San Francisco)

¿Que está pasando en Siria? El fraude de las "primaveras árabes" y su relación con la crisis

*El mundo occidental y sus voceros (ONU, medios de comunicación de masas, ONG´s....) tratan de hacernos creer que en Siria existe una guerra civil. Cada día escuchamos que las fuerzas oficiales del gobierno de Bashar Al-Assad reprimen con dureza y sinrazón a los civiles, incluso a mujeres y niños indefensos.* Pero es una curiosa guerra ya que por el contrario rara vez escuchamos que sucedan muertes provocadas por las acciones de las fuerzas de esa supuesta resistencia interior contra el gobierno sirio. Ni siquiera en su hipotética autodefensa o protegiendo a los civiles, algo que a nadie extrañaría. Por todos es sabido que en las guerras suele morir gente de los dos bandos y en este caso las víctimas deberían producirse a causa de los combates entre el ejército leal al gobierno y el autodenominado "ejercito libre sirio". Además en las imágenes que nos muestran los medios se ven encarnizados combates y a unos rebeldes armados hasta los dientes que siempre salen disparando sus armas. Pero deben tener muy mala puntería, pues casi nunca causan bajas, ni siquiera al ejército oficial. Siempre son civiles desarmados los que mueren bajo las bombas de las fuerzas del malvado Al-Assad.

Algo huele raro en toda esta cadena de sucesos.

Sin embargo, pese a esa supuesta represión brutal a la que somete a su pueblo, *el gobierno de Bashar Al-Assad sigue contando con el apoyo de una amplísima mayoría de la población siria.* A pesar de existir en el país posiciones políticas diferenciadas, todos consideran este conflicto una invasión extranjera soterrada y una injerencia inaceptable contra su soberanía lo que ha contribuido a una mayor unidad entre los sirios y su actual gobierno, ¿cómo puede ser posible este absurdo escenario?, ¿no estará sucediendo precisamente lo contrario de lo que nos están contando?

Es posible que así sea cuando la supuesta resistencia interior de la población civil se nutre en su totalidad de *mercenarios islamistas radicales, armados, financiados y entrenados por gobiernos de la zona y tradicionalmente subyugados a occidente: Turquía, Arabia Saudí y el resto de monarquías teocráticas del golfo, apoyados por Estados Unidos, Israel, Francia, Alemania e Inglaterra.*

Estos mercenarios que se disfrazan de oposición interna y de "ejército de liberación nacional" son introducidos en Siria a través de la frontera turca y como denuncian desde el interior del país, son los auténticos culpables de las masacres contra la población civil y de los ataques contra las infraestructuras básicas. Todo para intentar sembrar el máximo caos en el país para desestabilizar el gobierno de Al-Assad y poder justificar una intervención militar del occidente humanitario para derrocarlo. Una vieja receta del colonialismo que sigue funcionando aún con al paso de los años. Ya la utilizó en dos ocasiones en los años 90 en Yugoslavia o hace dos años en Libia. ¿Por qué iba fallar ahora en Siria?

Un curioso dato que apoya la tesis de la injerencia occidental en Siria se sitúa al principio del conflicto: el CNS, brazo político de la supuesta oposición interna, que curiosamente está dirigido desde el exterior, era un ente prácticamente desconocido en el interior del país. ¿Cómo se sostiene entonces la tesis de que la represión a las protestas pacíficas de la población civil contra Bashar Al-Assad fue el motivo que encendió el conflicto armado si ni siquiera la población siria conocía el CNS?

Porque al igual que en Libia, Túnez o Egipto, estas falsas revueltas civiles que llaman "primaveras árabes" son operaciones con bandera falsa que se utilizan como excusa para propiciar escenarios que permiten desestabilizar ciertos gobiernos que no están subyugados a los intereses económicos occidentales o que están situados en países de interés estratégico para Estados Unidos y el resto de países de este bloque belicista que encabeza la OTAN.

*El fin de la hegemonía de los Estados Unidos y sus aliados está propiciando la destrucción de los últimos sistemas laicos y progresistas que quedaban en la zona, que pese a no ser perfectos gozaban de los más altos índices de desarrollo del área y tenían una amplia aceptación social, como era el caso de laYamahiriya en Libia. *Sistemas que los medios llaman dictaduras porque sus reglas democráticas no se ajustan a las fraudulentas y decadentes formulas occidentales pero en los que las mujeres tenían igualdad de derechos y oportunidades con los hombres, estaba prohibida la usura financiera o todavía existía una notable distribución de las rentas del petróleo y los recursos entre la población, entre otras muchas ventajas. Todo lo contrario de lo que ocurre en Qatar, Kuwait, Bahrein o Arabía Saudí, aliados del "mundo libre".

Un "mundo libre" que no invade países ni financia campañas bélicas para defender los derechos humanos y extender las libertades democráticas. No hay que olvidar que Arabia Saudí y las petro-monarquías del golfo tienen organizaciones socio-políticas casi feudales basadas en la ley islámica y que no son precisamente adalides de los derechos humanos. Aparte de, de entre otras muchas cosas, rebajar a sus mujeres al degradante papel que les otorga la "ley santa", roban a su pueblo las riquezas del petróleo impidiendo a una gran parte de éste su desarrollo más básico. Y mientras sus jeques compran equipos de fútbol europeos y construyen gigantescas fortunas, los intereses de las compañías petrolíferas estadounidenses y europeas marcan el camino a seguir y poco o nada importan las necesidades básicas o los derechos humanos de estos pueblos, que casualmente no han tenido "primaveras árabes", o bien, la represión contra sus revueltas no ha tenido eco ni contestación en occidente.

¿Por qué supone una amenaza para el mundo occidental el supuesto islamismo radical de Malí y por el contrario se arma y se apoya a los islamistas radicales en Siria hoy o en Libia ayer?

¿Por qué sucede esto cuando incluso muchos de estos mercenarios están incluidos en las propias listas de terroristas internacionales de la CIA? El imperio necesita esa carne de cañón que complete el reparto de su macabras películas y que además contribuirán a enquistar los conflictos en el tiempo una vez reclamen, como es lógico, su parcela de poder.

Esta estrategia neocolonial no sólo está destinada a conquistar recursos energéticos como el petróleo libio. También esconde otros intereses estratégicos como cerrar a Rusia la salida al mediterráneo o terminar con las resistencias libanesa y palestina que amenazan a un Israel cada vez más timorato, sobre todo tras la última vulneración de su escudo de protección anti-misiles por parte de Hamás. Y no olvidemos que si consiguen sus objetivos en Siria el siguiente país en ser atacado será Irán. y una vez conquistado éste y debilitada Rusia podrán terminar de rodear a China de bases militares y países-satélite para poder cerrarle el paso a los mercados del sur de África, de gran interés geoestratégico por sus recursos minerales y en los que el gigante asiático se está expandiendo de forma rápida en la actualidad.

Hoy en Libia gobierna la Sharia (ley islámica), la violencia y los desequilibrios sociales. Vuelven las lapidaciones a mujeres y se desmontan las redes de distribución de los beneficios del petróleo que otrora pasaban directamente a las cuentas de los libios y las libias. Lo mismo ocurre en Irak donde los atentados y la lucha sectaria son el pan de cada día. En Egipto comienzan a darse cuenta de que el pueblo no fue el verdadero vencedor de la plaza Thahrir y reina la violencia entre musulmanes y cristianos coptos, entre otros muchos problemas. Este es el clima que interesa a los imperialistas en la zona para poder seguir saqueando los recursos e imponer su hegemonía en el Oriente Medio. En Siria hombres y mujeres, siguen luchando con dignidad contra la invasión, que al no haber sido apoyada con una zona de exclusión aérea (gracias al veto en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU de China y Rusia), se está traduciendo en nuevas masacres diarias, ya sean perpetradas por el "ejército libre sirio" o con otros métodos terroristas como atentados con coches bomba, que buscan diezmar el ánimo y la paciencia de la población.

Por todo ello, desde la búsqueda de la verdad y desde la solidaridad con la causa antiimperialista, queremos fomentar una reflexión alejada del eurocentrismo, para poder escuchar la otra versión de lo que está ocurriendo en Siria desde hace más de un año. Esa versión tan necesaria como radicalmente distinta de la que nos ofrecen día a día los medios de comunicación (no olvidemos, empresas privadas sujetas a intereses privados).

Para ello contaremos con la presencia de Tamer Sarkis (sociólogo, analista político y corresponsal) y el profesor Manibal Sarkis, gente que sabe de primera mano lo que está ocurriendo en realidad y con la que podremos profundizar en estas y otras muchas cuestiones acerca de este escenario socio-político. También podrán aclararnos todas las dudas que tengamos acerca de esta estrategia imperialista y neocolonial, que está directamente relacionada con la crisis económica y que va encaminada hacia una gran guerra de conquistas.

La conferencia tendrá lugar el miércoles 27 de febrero en el Salón de Actos de la Biblioteca Maria Moliner de la Universidad de Zaragoza (sita en el campus de la Plaza San Francisco) a las 19.30 horas.

Individualidades anti-imperialistas.
Posted by Arabi Souri at 8:25 PM






La CIA empieza a entregar armas ligeras y municiones a los rebeldes sirios | Internacional | EL PAÍS


*La CIA empieza a entregar armas ligeras y municiones a los rebeldes sirios
*

AGENCIAS Washington 12 SEP 2013 - 07:37 CET

La Agencia Central de Inteligencia (CIA) de Estados Unidos ha empezado a entregar armas a los rebeldes sirios, según han revelado fuentes estadounidenses y sirias al diario The Washington Post, mientras la comunidad internacional aún trata de llegar a un acuerdo sobre si llevar a cabo una intervención militar.* Los envíos están limitados a armas ligeras y otras municiones que pueden ser rastreadas, por lo que están lejos de colmar las demandas de los rebeldes sirios, que han pedido con insistencia armas antitanque y antiaéreas.*

Los envíos comenzaron a llegar hace dos semanas a territorio sirio a través de una red de bases clandestinas en Turquía y Jordania que la CIA comenzó a desarrollar el año pasado para ayudar a sus aliados regionales, principalmente Arabia Saudí y Qatar.

Las armas estarían destinadas directamente al Consejo Supremo Militar (CSM), la única estructura profesional de las fuerzas rebeldes, que está liderado por el general Salem Idriss e integrado por un amplio rango de desertores de las Fuerzas Armadas sirias.

Al mismo tiempo, el Departamento de Estado está haciendo llegar a los rebeldes sirios ayuda no letal, lo que incluye vehículos, sofisticados equipos de comunicaciones y botiquines de combate.

Las fuentes estadounidenses han admitido que toda esta ayuda no llega a las zonas donde más se necesita, sino a las más accesibles, dadas las dificultades de entrar en un país en conflicto y con infiltración de grupos terroristas.

El portavoz de la Coalición Nacional para las Fuerzas de la Oposición y la Revolución Siria (CNFORS), Jaled Salé, que e*ste miércoles confirmó desde Washington que habían comenzado a recibir armas estadounidenses*, ha valorado la ayuda de la Casa Blanca, pero ha considerado que es insuficiente, si se compara con la que el régimen de Bachar el Asad recibe de países como Rusia.

"El CMS está recibiendo muy poco apoyo, aunque ahora cualquier apoyo es un alivio", ha dicho. "El armamento no resuelve todas las necesidades de nuestros combatientes, pero es mejor que nada", ha añadido otra fuente opositora.

Por su parte, el director de las relaciones gubernamentales del Consejo Sirio-Estadounidense, Mohammed Ghanem, ha confiado en que la ayuda de Washington sirva para mejorar las relaciones con Damasco una vez finalizada la guerra civil.

*Las fuentes consultadas por The Washington Post han explicado que el objetivo de la ayuda letal sería fortalecer a los principales grupos de la oposición armada para decantar el conflicto en contra del Gobierno de El Asad.*

El encargado de coordinar la entrega de ayuda no letal del Departamento de Estado, Mark S.Ward, ha añadido que se pretende cohesionar a la oposición siria. "Ellos mismos están viendo que con un liderazgo están teniendo más impacto", ha indicado.

Ward ha señalado que otro de los objetivos es identificar e impulsar a los líderes moderados en las zonas que ya controla la oposición siria, principalmente en el norte del país, donde se han comenzado a reconstruir localidades.

"Creemos que somos capaces de ayudar a estos consejos locales a empezar por el buen camino. Elegimos a los individuos a los que ayudamos para garantizar que no se afilian a organizaciones terroristas", ha apuntado.


----------



## Justo Bueno (7 Abr 2017)

Gran reflexión del forero *Nostram* en el hilo de Siria, la comparto aquí:

"Después de leer a duras penas tantísima página y mensaje del hilo y de otros desperdigados por burbuja que tratan o el mismo tema o temas conectados quiero comentar una serie de puntos:

1º. El casus belli para este ataque en concreto. No hace falta ser ningún lince para darse cuenta de que dicho casus belli, como en el 99% de los casos en los que Estados Unidos ha intervenido en conflictos militares, ha sido una falsa bandera. Ni hubo ataque con armas químicas, al menos en ningún momento ha sido demostrado, el vocerío no es una demostración, ni ha habido ningún tipo de investigación, ni por supuesto ha existido ningún tipo de autorización legal para la intervención, y no ésta sino de ninguna intervención americana en Siria, donde ya están sobre el terreno desde casi el principio de la contienda. Se ha buscado, mediante el asesinato de personas inocentes, como hacen usualmente, un pretexto burdo ante la estúpida opinión pública internacional para justificar sus constantes fechorías. Hemos tenido recientemente horribles crímenes en Mosul de los que los vergonzantes medios manejados por los globalistas no se han hecho ningún eco.

2º). El papel de Donal Trump. a estas alturas resulta superflua la discusión sobre la política de Trump y sus promesas para alcanzar el poder. Es evidente o que ha engañado desde el principio, o que si no lo hizo al alcanzar el poder ha tenido que obedecer órdenes superiores. En realidad me creo más esta última versión dados los movimientos de sillones en el poder, pero es, como digo, algo superfluo. Cualquier mandatario que ocupe una silla en el despacho oval va a tener que rendir pleitesía al sionismo y globalismo internacional, aquí en el foro tenemos a unos cuantos patéticos exponentes de esa canalla depredadora, los conocemos muy bien. En cualquier caso Donald Trump ya está amortizado, muy pronto por supuesto, como teórico líder del cambio.

3º) El posible pacto entre Estados Unidos y Rusia. Yo en éste mundo en el que vivimos me puedo creer más o menos todo, pero no sobrepasemos ciertos límites que con un poco de fundamento podemos razonar. Si se ha buscado un motivo tan absurdo para un ataque tan descarado, que impide que vuelva a ser usado nuevamente como excusa para nuevos ataques? Trump ha demostrado ante toda persona inteligente su debilidad, su imagen mancillada ante Putin, su elección dudosa con el apoyo del mandatario ruso, todo ese tejemaneje que se urdió en la campaña del globalismo y que a pesar de su falsedad hizo mella en la estupidez de la opinión pública constantemente manejada por los medios le ha llevado, además de su obediencia debida, a intentar dar una imagen de dureza ante el enemigo más fuerte. Al final, esos hechos que no tienen vuelta atrás no dan una imagen de fortaleza, sino todo lo contrario, de debilidad, le hacen a uno prisionero de sus actos, y lo peor, hacen a todo el planeta prisionero de sus actos.

4º) El éxito del ataque americano. En un mundo dominado por la información quasi inmediata, aunque también por la manipulación, muy pronto nos enteramos del balance de la actuación, y éste no ha podido ser más penoso. Con un inmenso gasto, dado el costo astronómico de toda la maquinaria bélica del otanfato, se han obtenido unos ridículos resultados, que dicen muy poco de la efectividad de dicho complejo militar, si además pensamos que estamos ante un hecho fabricado del cual el conocimiento "con tiempo" de los rivales era mínimo, y que el principal afectado es un país semidestruido con seis años de guerra mundializada a sus espaldas, el balance no puede ser más pobre. Lastimosamente no podrán decir lo mismo las familias de los fallecidos injustamente en tan macabra orquestación. En toda esta guerra las comparaciones son odiosas, si vemos el balance de unos y otros, de rusos y americanos, estos últimos no pueden sentirse más ridículos de sus esfuerzos y de los resultados conseguidos.

5º) Turquía e Israel. Cito a estos dos, aunque hay muchos más protagonistas en el grupo de los "paladines de la democracia", porque son los más cercanos y los de comportamiento más rastrero. Turquía no aprende y al final probablemente lo hará a base de mamporros, y lo digo como estado gobernado por alguien que no ofrece confianza ninguna, habría muchos apelativos que podrían otorgársele tras hechos tan tremendos como el derribo del avión ruso o del fallido golpe de estado, termina encabritando a todos sus vecinos, y con razón, este tipo de personajes suelen figurar entre los apestados de la historia y antes o después caen con estrépito. En cuanto a Israel, además de ser el alma mater de toda esta confabulación anti-siria y anti-árabe en general, por no decir también anti-europea o deshumanizadora, no deja de lanzar piedrecitas cada vez que puede sobre las heridas de Siria, no puede con Irán y le gusta oficiar como buitre acongojado; este fin de semana, animado por los pepinos del director de la banda tal vez se atreva a lanzar más piedras, o piedras de mayor tamaño. Ya veremos.

6º) La actitud rusa. El hilo, y el foro mucho más, pues este hilo, a pesar de todo, es un oasis dentro del marasmo del foro, se vuelve loco cada vez que hay una historia de éstas. Hay que reconocerlo, todos nos alteramos, emitimos juicios muy apresurados y comienzan los mantras, que si el monje, que si la cobardía rusa, los jolgorios, etc. Sinceramente no se aprende de la historia reciente, yo no he visto debilidad en Putin en ningún momento y continúo sin apreciarla, no se debe confundir nunca la debilidad con la precaución, la calma, el tener los pies en el suelo, en una palabra, la inteligencia. Parece mentira que se esté jugando el futuro de la humanidad en estos momentos tan preocupantes. Si fuera por muchos de los que intervienen aquí hoy probablemente lugares como Rota solo serían un recuerdo entre polvo y humo. Rusia ha demostrado mucho aplomo y determinación a lo largo de estos últimos años y continúa haciéndolo, cada vez con mayores dificultades, pero confiemos en que esa tendencia continúe. A pesar de todo si analizamos el comportamiento de los excelsos tomahawk, convendremos en que alguien los debió hacer fallar con un grado tan grande de eficacia, y se me ocurren muy pocos estados que puedan llevar a cabo tal cometido.

7º) El futuro inmediato. Esta madrugada o mañana, ya no recuerdo entre tanto caos, comenté que se había abierto la caja de Pandora, y así lo sigo creyendo. Rusia manifestó que había dibujado una linea roja en Siria, y esa línea continúa ahí, muy bien trazada. Si observamos la respuesta rusa, muy comedida como siempre, además de contribuir al fracaso de los misiles americanos, ha consistido en cerrar los cauces de comunicación con los militares del otanfato en Siria, convocar una reunión de urgencia del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU, denunciar la situación ilegal del ataque y anunciar el fortalecimiento de sus medios militares en la zona. Pero no nos podemos confundir, el hecho ha sido de una gravedad inimaginable y abre un enorme abismo delante nuestro. Si ya había estados que estaban obrando con un tremendo riesgo, casos de Israel o Turquía, esto contribuye enormemente a fortalecer esa tendencia, animándoles probablemente a incrementarla; por otro lado los ataques de falsa bandera, una constante en este conflicto acaban de demostrar con claridad su eficacia para conseguir sus fines. Si existe una agenda de confrontación y destrucción solo hay que incidir en la misma tendencia para cumplir unos objetivos estrambóticos y demoniacos. Por otro lado la pérdida total de confianza sobre el terreno hará mucho más vulnerable el conflicto a encuentros indeseados que acaben mal. Para rematarlo la imagen que ha intentado transmitir Trump ya no puede ser cambiada, deberá mantenerla llevándonos a todos al abismo si es necesario. Tampoco deja mucho margen a Rusia o a Irán, no puede haber concesiones bajo amenaza a su propia supervivencia. No es necesario que recuerde la multitud de conflictos que salpican el orbe, con especial mención a Ucrania o a Asia (Corea y el Mar de China) para que el cóctel que nos muestran para ser bebido esté preñado de sangre y de fuego. Soy tremendamente pesimista en estos momentos

Un saludo."


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (7 Abr 2017)

*VIVA SIRIA!​*
DERROTA TOTAL DE ESTADOS UNIDOS EN MEDIORIENTE !​
Ya!


----------



## Beatrix (7 Abr 2017)

Los genocidas que utilizan armas quimicas deberían de ser exterminados.


----------



## Kelbek (7 Abr 2017)

Beatrix dijo:


> Los genocidas que utilizan armas quimicas deberían de ser exterminados.



¿Como por ejemplo Israel usando fósforo blanco en Gaza?


----------



## Blakeney (7 Abr 2017)

Países de follacabras.


----------



## Justo Bueno (7 Abr 2017)

07.04.2017
Siria
Rusia
EE.UU.

*Alexander Dugin*






¿Qué sucedió el 7 de abril de 2017? ¿Puede ser el comienzo de la Tercera Guerra Mundial? Nadie quiere guerras, pero las guerras, por desgracia, suceden. A veces, guerras mundiales. Por lo tanto, creo que primero es necesario - como en el caso de cualquier catástrofe - mantener la calma y prepararse con reflexiones.

En la mañana del 7 de abril de 2017, la Fuerza Aérea de los EE.UU., por primera vez desde el comienzo del antiguo conflicto en Siria, lanzó un ataque masivo de misiles Tomahawk contra la base aérea de la Fuerza Aérea Siria. El ataque estaba dirigido contra nosotros.

¿Por qué no usamos el complejo de defensa antimisiles SS-400? Según una versión, porque no tenemos suficientes armas para repeler un ataque en toda regla de las tropas estadounidenses. Nuestros complejos fueron dirigidos principalmente contra posibles ataques con misiles de otros posibles enemigos de menor escala. Segunda versión: Moscú no se atrevió a dar la orden, ya que esto significaría el comienzo irreversible de la guerra con los Estados Unidos. En cambio, Washington se atrevió. Sabiendo perfectamente qué seguiría. No lo hicimos. ¿Que es lo próximo? Antes de embarcarse en los pronósticos, vale la pena mirar una vez más el contexto, las condiciones de partida para lo que podría convertirse fácilmente en la Tercera Guerra Mundial (aunque puede que no).

El pretexto de la invasión norteamericana

El pretexto que Washington utilizó para lanzar un ataque, fue el ataque químico previo. El hecho de que Assad no lo hizo es obvio, porque era muy poco rentable para él. Por otra parte, el recurso a las armas químicas en la situación actual de Assad significaría un suicidio. Hay muy pocas posibilidades de que se trate de un accidente trágico: el misil sirio entra en un almacén con armas químicas, que el ISIS (la organización prohibida en Rusia) seguramente posee. La prueba de ello: los terroristas fueron oficialmente entrenados para almacenar armas químicas y tratar con ellas por parte de inspectores europeos. Pero tal coincidencia que en un momento echa abajo el más complejo equilibrio de fuerzas a escala mundial, es demasiado sorprendente. Pero, por otro lado, para los terroristas y sus manipuladores, que representan al gobierno global mundial (el mismo Pantano que Trump nos prometió que debía drenar), no es nada difícil organizar esto. Y es rentable sólo para ellos. El Pantano no ha podido involucrar a los EE.UU. en la guerra contra Rusia con Hillary, por lo que ha decidido actuar de otras maneras a través de Trump. Esa parece ser la lógica de los globalistas.
El Pantano ha drenado “el” Triunfo [Trump]

La decisión formal de atacar fue tomada por Donald Trump. Así se termina como Trump, y de ahora en adelante él no es más que Hillary disfrazado, una especie de travesti. Tantas cosas contra las cuales Trump luchó en el curso de la campaña electoral y lo que prometió cambiar, hoy ha reconocido y puesto su firma bajo la decisión de atacar. Pero la decisión en sí no fue tomada por él. Simplemente demostró que de ahora en adelante no podría decidir nada. Bajo la presión de los medios y de los políticos del Pantano, ha defraudado a todos sus pocos y dedicados seguidores que no representaban al CFR, los neocons, el Estado profundo, sino a "la buena vieja América". Esta "buena vieja América" que ha elegido a Donald Trump como su presidente, volvió a quedar engañada. La "buena vieja América” se queda sin Trump. El Trump solar, el verdadero Trump, "el buen y viejo Trump de América" está secuestrado. Lo que hizo Trump al permitir "convencerse" de una participación "cierta" de Assad (o, en otras palabras, de Rusia) en el ataque químico, significa rendición pura. Es significativo que en la víspera haya dejado caer fácilmente a Steven Bannon, quizás el único conservador verdadero en su entorno sin el prefijo neo. Quería drenar el pantano. Es encomiable. Pero este negocio es arriesgado. El Pantano ha drenado "el" Triunfo [Trump]. Lo que está sucediendo hoy en Siria es estrictamente lo mismo que los globalistas -eso es el Pantano- estaban buscando.



Spoiler



El factor de Trump se evaporó ante nuestros ojos. Trató de ser héroe por un tiempo, pero fracasó. De ahora en adelante es un peón en el juego de fuerzas más serias. Mostró que ya no era Trump. Tal vez se producirá más tarde otro intento de Trump de "convertirse en un Trump", pero es improbable ya.
Poderes norteamericanos en la sombra

La historia de Trump, con su brillante compaña electoral, con su lucha contra los globalistas, que fue apoyada inesperadamente por la mayoría del pueblo estadounidense, puso de manifiesto la compleja estructura de la sociedad estadounidense que, como ha resultado, está lejos de ser tan monolítica como parece.

En primer lugar, sigue habiendo la "vieja buena América", aislacionista y conservadora, que pensaba que esta vez había elegido el candidato adecuado, su propio candidato, su representante correcto. Al menos, Trump desempeñó este papel perfectamente. En realidad nos hemos olvidado hace mucho tiempo de esta "vieja buena América", que se mantuvo eclipsada por la fanática élite globalista demoníaca. Resulta que todavía está ahí. Esto es muy importante, y aunque ella no tiene el poder y su promotor y representante ha demostrado ser demasiado débil, ahora la dicha "buena vieja América" no puede ser descartada más. Existe. Y eso es una gran noticia. Esta es la oportunidad más importante y más esperanzadora de la historia con Trump.

Por otra parte, la "buena vieja América" tiene su propia plataforma de política exterior - esto es realismo, claro - "América primero". Cuando la situación no afecta directamente a Estados Unidos, los Estados Unidos no deben involucrarse. Este aislacionismo generalmente prevalecía en los Estados Unidos antes de la regla de Woodruff Wilson y en parte después de él, durante el período de los tres presidentes republicanos Harding, Coolidge y Hoover. El realismo en las relaciones internacionales - política de no interferencia, concentración en los problemas internos, renuncia al imperialismo-, fue la base del programa de Trump. "Fue" pero ya no lo es.

En segundo lugar, detrás de Hilary y de Obama quedó la estructura más influyente en la determinación del curso de la política exterior de Estados Unidos: el Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores, CFR. Esta estructura declara francamente la voluntad de crear un Gobierno Mundial. Es la sede del globalismo: el Club Bilderberg o la Comisión Trilateral, así como las instituciones financieras mundiales y las corporaciones transnacionales, de la Reserva Federal al Banco Mundial, son coordinados por el CFR. Trump lo llamó el "Pantano". Al Pantano, al parecer, esto no le gustó en absoluto.

El método de actuación del CFR es el poder blando, el estrangulamiento. El CFR no tiene prisa, preparando gradualmente sus agentes prácticamente en todos los países del mundo, prometiendo, fingiendo que podría hacer concesiones a las administraciones nacionales, corrompiendo a las élites, etc. Prácticamente en todos los países existe una élite política y económica, controlada por globalistas pero al mismo tiempo exteriormente leal a las autoridades nacionales, pero internamente orientada hacia el globalismo. Llamamos a ese fenómeno la "sexta columna". La sexta columna es controlada y configurada precisamente por el CFR.

El CFR hace cumplir los intereses no tanto de Norteamérica, sino de la oligarquía financiera transnacional del mundo. Estados Unidos es sólo uno de los instrumentos, uno de los activos para ellos, aunque uno de los más poderosos. Las revoluciones de color, el poder blando, la infiltración de sociedades que directamente no reconocen al Gobierno Mundial son sus armas específicas. El CFR representa a los liberales (de izquierda o de derecha), y su objetivo es la expansión del liberalismo a escala global, esto es, el globalismo. El liberalismo es su ideología, que ahora parece cada vez más totalitaria. Trump ha peleado con el CFR. Es un hecho. Y el CFR comprendió esto y reaccionó en consecuencia: llevando a todo el ejército de liberales estadounidenses, que tomaron las armas contra Trump dentro de los Estados Unidos, de ahí la marcha feminista, las obscenidades de Madonna y los disturbios anarquistas.

Pero el CFR no es el único centro de poder en los Estados Unidos. También están los neoconservadores. Han perdido sus posiciones en los últimos años, pero sin embargo han conservado cierta influencia. Los neoconservadores son abiertamente partidarios del imperialismo estadounidense. Para ellos, la comunidad internacional es una carga, están construyendo un imperio estadounidense global y no ocultan su agenda. Si el CFR coquetea constantemente con aquellos a quienes intenta esclavizar, los neoconservadores atacan en el frente que tratan de destruir y matar (Irak, Afganistán, etc.). Un neocon típico es McCain. Los neocons apoyan la intervención militar directa, el derrocamiento de los gobiernos recalcitrantes, los golpes de estado y el exterminio del enemigo. Trump también se enfrentó a ellos, como puede verse en su pelea con McCain.

Finalmente, existe el Estado profundo. Estos son los hombres de fuerza estadounidense y los estadistas, que representan el complejo industrial militar, la comunidad de inteligencia y un número de guardianes de la identidad americana, el Destino Manifiesto. No tienen ideología y tratan de mantener cierta continuidad de las instituciones americanas. Pero, por supuesto, no están libres de ideología. El CFR tiene una gran influencia en el Estado profundo, y en los años 90 la influencia de los neocons también aumentó significativamente. Hace cien años, los realistas y los conservadores tradicionales dominaban este Estado profundo norteamericano, pero fueron empujados gradualmente a la periferia. Es por eso que el Estado profundo - en la persona de los líderes de los servicios especiales de Estados Unidos - no juró lealtad a Trump, siguió desplegando una investigación de la ficticia interferencia de Rusia en el proceso electoral, apoyando la campaña de los liberales, basada en replicar masivamente noticias falsas. Así, el Estado profundo se puso del lado de los enemigos de Trump en la cuestión de su chantaje por el factor ruso.

Tal revisión demuestra que Trump no tenía ningún apoyo institucional en absoluto en la silla presidencial. Incluso en el Partido Republicano en sí mismo es apoyado por una minoría. En tal situación, se podía esperar el milagro o el genio de Trump, o teníamos que estar preparados para que el Pantano en una de sus tres expresiones – el CFR, los neocons o el Estado profundo - subordinara a Trump. Y si esto no funciona, simplemente lo liquidarán mediante esfuerzos comunes.

De hecho, en la mañana del 7 de abril, quedó claro que esto ya había sucedido. Ese Trump a quien "la buena vieja América" ha elegido, está muerto. El nuevo "Trump" hace exactamente lo contrario de lo que el viejo Trump había prometido hacer. El realista Trump no tenía nada que ver con lo que estaba sucediendo en Siria. Prefería unificar esfuerzos con los rusos para barrer al ISIS (prohibido en Rusia). Prometió detener el intervencionismo. Pero ahora está actuando de manera diferente. De repente, ha creído en otra mentira globalista (típica fake-news) sobre el "ataque químico de Assad" y, sin aclarar las circunstancias, ha tomado una "decisión", es decir, firmó apresuradamente el papel que le deslizaron acerca del ataque con misiles a la base siria.

Esta es la realidad. Las palabras son una cosa, los hechos son muy diferentes. Y algo salió mal.
¿Quién está manejando a Trump a partir de ahora?

Si este ya no es el viejo y buen Trump, y Trump está "liquidado", entonces ¿quién tomó la decisión sobre el ataque con misiles? A juzgar por la velocidad, lo más probable es que fueran los neoconservadores de acuerdo con el Estado profundo. El CFR habría actuado de manera diferente. Rusia sería presentada con algún tipo de proyecto sofocante, enviarían una marca negra (aunque la explosión en el metro de San Petersburgo y la demostración de los escolares zombificados de Navalny eran, en principio, una marca negra), y lo más importante, a través de sus numerosos agentes en la élite rusa. El hecho de que la provocación se realizara repentinamente y se golpeara, muestra que un avatar llamado "Trump" es gobernado como un operario por un grupo de neoconservadores. Esto es evidente en la coordinación de las acciones con Israel, que se está preparando para unirse a la operación; en la frontera con Siria y Líbano las tropas israelíes se concentran en plena preparación para el combate. Y los aliados más cercanos de los israelíes en los Estados Unidos son los neoconservadores.

Resulta que la lucha de Trump con el CFR en los buenos viejos tiempos, cuando Trump era todavía Trump, dirigido en nombre de la "buena vieja América" y del realismo en las relaciones internacionales, fue utilizado por los neoconservadores, que se han apoderado de las palancas de control. Los neoconservadores han secuestrado a Trump. La euforia del neocon Bill Kristol después de la dimisión de Steve Bannon es muy indicativa: su twitter está arrebatado de júbilo. Así que Trump fue robado por los neoconservadores.

Esto significa que la guerra es más que probable. ¿Con quién, contra quién, cuándo, dónde?
¿La guerra con quién?

A diferencia de Trump, que, creo, no sospecha la existencia de la geopolítica, los neocons son atlantistas. Para ellos, como para sus predecesores directos los trotskistas, el principal enemigo es el Poder de la Tierra, la civilización eurasiática, la telurocracia, es decir, nosotros mismos. Para el Estado profundo, desde la época de la Guerra Fría y el macarthismo, este es también un lugar común, e incluso algunos halcones del CFR como Zbigniew Brzezinski comparten plenamente esta visión dualista (Sea Power contra Land Power). En general, las personas del CFR tratan de calmar a Moscú diciendo que la geopolítica no existe y que la "guerra de los continentes" es un disparate, pero ellos son dirigidos precisamente por la geopolítica y están llevando a cabo precisamente esta misma guerra de los continentes contra nosotros. Por supuesto, es mejor, cuando el enemigo no sabe que la guerra se hace contra él – le dejan pensar que está tomando el sol en la playa pacíficamente. Habrá una sorpresa cuando un submarino nuclear pase junto a su hamaca. ¡Bingo! Por lo tanto, los neo-cons entienden el ataque a la base siria con misiles americanos exactamente como lo que es realmente: como un ataque militar contra los rusos. Trump se expresa más suavemente: "Los amigos de Assad se molestarán". Esta es la retórica de un loro, y no la de un realista victorioso que decidió volver a hacer grande a América. El Pantano aplaude. Ahora Trump se está comportando exactamente como debería.

Una cosa es clara: esta es una guerra contra nosotros.

Pero será enmarcada como una guerra contra nuestros amigos y aliados - contra Assad (por supuesto), contra Irán, contra los chiítas y, en particular, Hezbollah. En este caso, las redes del CFR serán necesarias de nuevo: Moscú será invitado a unirse a la operación contra Assad y Teherán del lado de los EE.UU. y sus aliados. El CFR tratará de persuadir a Rusia para cambiar su posición de la noche a la mañana. Alguien puede erróneamente calcular que si nos rendimos podemos evitar la Tercera Guerra Mundial. No podemos. Se está librando contra nosotros. Y nuestros amigos son un objetivo local secundario, y la prueba principal para nuestra resistencia. Si los traicionamos, entonces de ahora en adelante pueden hacernos lo que quieran.

Pero si el avatar de Trump está dirigido por los neoconservadores, entonces no insistirán demasiado en atraer a Rusia. Simplemente se moverán rígidamente en su dirección. Tienen un plan. Y si logran interceptar las palancas de control del hardware norteamericano, que casi desesperaron bajo Obama, actuarán lo más rápido posible, tratando de no perder el tiempo.

Por lo tanto, la Tercera Guerra Mundial será emprendida por el Pantano, por los atlantistas, por los partidarios del imperialismo estadounidense, y será dirigida contra nosotros. Formalmente, Assad y los chiitas serán nombrados enemigos. A la coalición se unirá la Unión Europea, que está completamente controlada por el Pantano. Tal vez, harán presión sobre Erdogan, tratando de devolverlo a la zona de influencia estadounidense. Y la participación del agente de la CIA en el golpe de estado del verano pasado será explicada por la iniciativa del CFR.
La guerra, ¿dónde?

El frente principal de esta guerra será, obviamente, el Medio Oriente, es decir, Siria y sus alrededores. En este momento convergen la profecía de los ortodoxos, los protestantes, los judíos y los musulmanes: el Armagedón se produce en las proximidades de la Tierra Santa.

Pero obviamente el enemigo abrirá contra Rusia otros frentes también. En primer lugar, debemos esperar ataques contra el Donbass, con una invasión paralela de Crimea. El representante de los neoconservadores Victoria Nuland, esposa del prominente neocon Robert Cagan, está ahora en Ucrania.

Simultáneamente, tendrán lugar una serie de actos terroristas en la capital y en grandes ciudades de Rusia, y la activación de militantes yihadistas en el Cáucaso Norte.

Lo más probable es que el conflicto de Karabaj se renueve.

Dentro de Rusia se levantarán olas de protesta, la quinta columna saldrá a la calle. Hemos visto ensayos de todo esto con Navalny.

Por último, el enemigo tratará de llevar a cabo un golpe de estado para derrocar a Putin, sobre quien se sostiene hoy la totalidad de Rusia como Estado soberano independiente. Esta será la tarea de la sexta columna. Al mismo tiempo, el leitmotiv de la conspiración puede ser un veredicto liberal: "Mira lo que esta soberanía – lo de Crimea es nuestra, el conservadurismo, etc. - ha traído", o incluso una retórica patriótica: "Mira cómo vacila, cómo de grandes son las pérdidas, y todo eso por su indecisión".

Es posible que la arena de la guerra también incluya otros territorios.
¿Guerra cuándo?

¿Cuándo comenzará la Tercera Guerra Mundial? En cierto sentido, ya ha comenzado. Pero puede terminar rápidamente. ¿Cómo? Por ejemplo, si admitimos la derrota. Entonces no hay necesidad de luchar: el objetivo de la guerra es establecer el control sobre el enemigo, sobre sus territorios, sobre sus instituciones, sobre su conciencia. En parte, este control de Occidente sobre Rusia ya ha sido establecido. Lo único que no controlan completamente es a Putin personalmente. Por lo tanto, la Tercera Guerra Mundial, en cierto sentido, se dirigirá precisamente contra Putin.

Pero, ¿qué significa "la guerra ya ha comenzado"? Significa que si Rusia reacciona fuertemente, se iniciará una serie de acciones irreversibles de tipo duro, lo que se llama una guerra, y dada la participación directa de las dos potencias nucleares mundiales, será por definición una guerra mundial.

Si nos retiramos, entonces la guerra tiene todas las posibilidades de terminar rápidamente y con pérdidas mínimas. Pero esto significará nuestra rendición, con todas las consecuencias. Por no mencionar la Crimea, que es nuestra, mientras seamos nosotros. Debemos retroceder al menos un paso, y nuestro cuadro solipsista se derrumbará inmediatamente.

Si respondemos, entonces el estallido de la guerra puede alargarse e incluso la guerra puede aplazarse: si no es posible resolver el asunto abruptamente y a la velocidad de un rayo, entonces Washington enviará a los negociadores del CFR y el asunto se prolongará. Observe el horario del Sr. Kissinger, el negociador del CFR de primera categoría, cuándo va a visitar Moscú la próxima vez. Vendrá no a golpear, sino a sofocar.


La geopolítica nunca puede predecir exactamente la temporización de los procesos. Los geopolíticos entienden perfectamente qué y dónde. Pero "cuándo" depende de demasiados factores. Aquí el proceso está abierto.

¿Qué hacer?

Me di cuenta de que cada analista o incluso, diría más severamente, cualquier idiota sabe qué hacer en esta situación de hoy. Y todos trepan con sus consejos y recomendaciones, que suenan fuertes y vulgares. No quiero participar en este coro. Además, las autoridades no escuchan a nadie en absoluto. Y tal vez tienen razón en eso.

Por lo tanto, vale la pena limitarse a un análisis tan preliminar y tal vez incluso pisotear ("trumple") sobre la marcha para corregir algo, algo para aclarar, para reconsiderar. Después de todo, en casi todas las guerras todo depende de las condiciones de partida. Aquí deben ser analizadas con la mayor exactitud posible. Un error en este nivel, el más insignificante, puede dar más tarde resultados catastróficos."

Tercera Guerra Mundial: ¿el principio? | Geopolitica.RU


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Abr 2017)

Chemical-Weapons Attack in Syria Was Largest Such Event Since 2013, Disarmament Affairs Chief Tells Security Council | Meetings Coverage and Press Releases

*Security Council 7915th Meeting* (AM) *

Chemical-Weapons Attack in Syria Was Largest Such Event Since 2013, Disarmament Affairs Chief Tells Security Council



Spoiler



Syria’s Representative Says His Country Faces Twin-Aggression by Permanent Members, Terrorists Enjoying Their Support

The reported use of chemical weapons in north-western Syria, if confirmed, would constitute the largest single such attack in that war-torn country since 2013, the High Representative for Disarmament Affairs told the Security Council today, as members weighed a draft resolution to be tabled by France, United Kingdom and the United States.

Delivering his briefing, High Representative Kim Won-Soo said information on the reported 4 April use of chemical weapons in Khan Shaykhun, in Syria’s Idlib Governorate, was still coming in. According to the most recent media reports, a chemical attack might have caused the deaths of at least 70 civilians, and possibly injured more than 200. The Director-General of the Organisation for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW) had informed that the OPCW-United Nations Joint Investigative Mechanism was gathering and analysing information from all available sources, and would be prepared to deploy a team at the earliest opportunity.

He said the attack had reportedly been carried out through an air strike on a residential area, but the means of delivery could not be confirmed. Syria’s chargé d’affaires had said, in discussions on 4 April, that his country’s Government denied having used chemical weapons in that or any other attack. For the last three years following Syria’s initial declaration that all chemical materials and production equipment had been removed or destroyed, four hangars and seven tunnels had been disabled, while one hangar and two above-ground stationary facilities remained subject to verification of disablement, he said.

To complete the work, OPCW, Syria and the United Nations Office for Project Services (UNOPS) had extended the Tripartite Agreement until the end of 2017, he said. Consultations between the OPCW and Syria to address outstanding issues related to Syria’s declaration would resume in The Hague in early May, he continued. The first OPCW inspection had taken place at the Syrian Scientific Studies and Research Centre from 26 February to 5 March, during which time inspectors had taken samples now being analysed in OPCW-designated laboratories. Meanwhile, the OPCW fact-finding mission was examining recent incidents and would finalize its reporting in the coming weeks.

In the ensuing debate, delegates expressed unanimous outrage over the use of chemical weapons, but differed over varying reports of what had actually happened and the appropriate course of action. The representative of the United States called the attack “a new low, even for the barbaric Assad regime”, emphasizing that such events would continue if nothing was done, because the Government of Syria — shielded by the Russian Federation — would have no incentive to stop. If the United Nations consistently failed to act collectively, States would be compelled to take their own action, she warned.

Several speakers said that the Syrian Government bore primary responsibility for the attack, with France’s representative saying there was significant evidence that the event had not resulted from an air strike on a warehouse belonging to rebel groups, as some had claimed. The atrocities had demonstrated the Assad regime’s “destructive folly”, he added, encouraging the Council to unite around a draft resolution to be tabled by his delegation alongside those of the United Kingdom and the United States.

The United Kingdom’s representative said the Assad regime continued to humiliate the Russian Federation by demonstrating just how empty Syria’s promises to remove its chemical weapons had been. If Moscow hoped to regain its credibility, it must join the Council in helping efforts to ensure accountability, rather than hindering them. The world viewed the Council as a “table of diplomats doing nothing”, he said, calling upon the Russian Federation to support the draft.

Responding to those remarks, the Russian Federation’s representative said the draft resolution was intended only to exert pressure on the Joint Investigative Mechanism to ensure it produced “facts that you need”. Indeed, interest in the attack was interwoven with the “anti-Damascus campaign”, he added, emphasizing that, according to the Russian Federation’s information, it was Syria that had requested OPCW to investigate the events of 4 April. He said that his delegation objected to the draft’s reliance on falsified reports and to the hasty preparation of the text. The draft should condemn the use of chemical weapons by any party, and urge the fact-finding mission to write up thorough reports, he said, stressing that its current efforts could not be called impartial.

Others took a more cautious view, with Bolivia’s representative warning against using the Council as a “pawn on the chessboard of warlords”, and cautioning against anticipating the investigation’s outcome until it was concluded. He stressed, however, that the Council should remember the causes behind the conflict in Syria — the invasion of Iraq more than a decade ago and other demonstrations of the interventionist policies of some States. Those responsible must be held to account, he said.

Egypt’s representative, meanwhile, emphasized the need to bring the 4 April perpetrators to justice. “We cannot understand how such crimes can go unnoticed without accountability,” he said, pledging that his country would support any Council action to hold those responsible to account and urging a focus on the production, possession and use of weapons of mass destruction by non-State actors.

Rounding out the debate, Syria’s representative said the statements made today proved that his country was the victim of two aggressions — an attack by permanent Council members, and a proxy attack by terrorist groups operating under their instructions. Both seemed to have an appetite for fabricating information, he said, rejecting all false claims that the Syrian army had used chemical weapons in Khan Shaykhun. Syria possessed no such weapons in any form, he emphasized, declaring: “We have never used them and we will never use them.”

Also speaking today were representatives of China, Japan, Italy, Uruguay, Kazakhstan, Sweden, Ethiopia, Ukraine and Senegal.

The meeting began at 10:02 a.m. and ended at 11:59 a.m.

Briefing

KIM WON-SOO, High Representative for Disarmament Affairs, said information on the reported use of chemical weapons in Khan Shaykhun, in Idlib, Syria, was still coming in, adding that many details of the attack were not fully known. According to the most recent media reports, a chemical attack might have caused the deaths of at least 70 civilians, with perhaps more than 200 injured. The Director-General of the Organisation for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW) had informed that the OPCW-United Nations Joint Investigative Mechanism was gathering and analysing information from all available sources, and would be prepared to deploy a team at the earliest opportunity.

“If confirmed, this would constitute the single largest chemical weapons attack in [Syria] since the attack on Eastern Ghouta in August 2013,” he said, noting that the attack had reportedly been carried out through an air strike on a residential area. However, the means of delivery could not be confirmed. Reports indicated that the presentation of symptoms after the attack had included respiratory problems, vomiting, fainting and foaming at the mouth, as well as miosis (pupillary constriction), as seen in videos on social media, said to have been taken at the scene. He said that in discussions on 4 April, the chargé d’affaires of Syria had said that his Government denied having used chemical weapons in that or any other attack.

Beginning his regular monthly briefing on the Syria chemical file, he reported that, for the last three years following that country’s initial declaration, all declared chemical materials and production equipment had been removed or destroyed. Four hangars and seven tunnels had been disabled, one hangar and two above-ground stationary facilities remained subject to verification of disablement. In order for the work to be completed, OPCW, Syria and the United Nations Office for Project Services (UNOPS) had extended the Tripartite Agreement until the end of 2017, he said.

He went on to state that a number of outstanding issues related to Syria’s declaration remained open, and the high-level consultations between OPCW and Syria to address them would resume in The Hague in early May. The first OPCW inspection at the Syrian Scientific Studies and Research Centre had taken place from 26 February to 5 March, during which time inspectors had taken samples now being analysed in OPCW-designated laboratories.

Meanwhile, the OPCW fact-finding mission was examining a number of incidents that had taken place in recent months and would finalize its reporting in the coming weeks, he said. Should it conclude that an incident involved, or probably involved, the use of toxic chemicals as weapons, the fact-finding mission would provide the basis for the task of attributing responsibility for their use. The Joint Investigative Mechanism’s investigative capacity was operational, and it would begin its work as soon as the fact-finding mission reached its conclusions, he said.

The Mechanism’s political and other support structures in New York were also operational, he continued, adding that a liaison presence would soon be established in Damascus. The Council and all Member States in a position to do so, were expected to provide information and access to the mission and the Mechanism to facilitate the collection of evidence and the establishment of facts.

He went on to emphasize that the Secretary-General was deeply disturbed by the reports of alleged use of chemical weapons in Khan Shaykhun and elsewhere in Syria. Indeed, the Council had determined repeatedly that the use of chemical weapons anywhere constituted a threat to international peace and security and a serious violation of international law. With that determination, the international community had made tremendous efforts — symbolized by three joint missions of OPCW and the United Nations — to prevent the further growth of impunity for chemical weapons use. Despite those efforts, however, it was profoundly disturbing to witness the tragic consequences of continued chemical weapons use against innocent civilians, he stressed. The Secretariats of OPCW and the United Nations would provide all support to ensure that the fact-finding mission and Joint Investigative Mechanism discharged their mandates in an independent, impartial and professional manner.

Statements

FRANÇOIS DELATTRE (France) pointed to similarities between yesterday’s reported attack and the 2013 one in Ghouta, saying “this chemical horror […] opens a new spiral in the descent towards the abyss in the Syrian tragedy”. More than 100 people were confirmed dead, presenting symptoms that spoke to a substance more dangerous than chlorine. While some claimed the incident was the result of an air strike on a warehouse belonging to rebel groups, there was significant evidence that was not the case, he said. Indeed, the yesterday’s atrocities — which amounted to war crimes — illustrated tragically the Assad regime’s “destructive folly”. Describing the silence of those who supported that Government as a kind of justification of its barbarism, he called for a political transition in Syria as soon as possible. “No political alliance can justify closing one’s eyes to mass atrocities,” he stressed, adding that the Russian Federation bore a special responsibility as a permanent Security Council member. It was to be hoped that the international community would unite around a draft resolution to be tabled by the delegations of France, United Kingdom and the United States. Inaction was not an option, he said, emphasizing that the Council’s credibility — as well as that of individual States — was at stake. “The world is watching us.”

MATTHEW RYCROFT (United Kingdom), recalling that the Council’s chance on 28 February to pass a resolution “that would have sent a clear signal” of consequences for all those using chemical weapons in Syria, said that following the vetoes of that text by the Russian Federation and China, the only message sent to the Assad regime had been one of encouragement. “Yesterday, we saw the effects of those vetoes,” he said, adding that history would judge Council members on their response to such crimes. Yesterday’s attack bore all the hallmarks of the Assad regime, he continued, noting that the regime seemed intent on making a mockery of the ceasefire supported by the Russian Federation. Indeed, Assad continued to humiliate the Russian Federation in the eyes of the world by demonstrating just how empty Syria’s promises to remove its chemical weapons had been. If Moscow hoped to regain its credibility, it must join the Council in helping — not hindering — efforts to ensure accountability, he emphasized. Pointing out that the world currently viewed the Council as a “table of diplomats doing nothing”, with their hands tied behind their backs, he asked the Russian Federation directly what it was doing to end the horrendous attacks in Syria, and called upon that country to support tomorrow’s draft resolution.

SACHA SERGIO LLORENTTY SOLÍZ (Bolivia) joined the condemnation of the “unjustifiable and criminal” use of chemical weapons in Syria, and demanded an independent, impartial, conclusive and apolitical investigation. Noting that all chemical agents declared by the Government of Syria had been destroyed, while highlighting the Government’s demonstrated will to comply with all its obligations, he warned against use of the Council as a “sounding board for propaganda” or a “pawn on the chessboard of warlords”. The international community must not anticipate the results of the investigation until it was concluded. Stressing that the Council should remember the causes of the conflict in Syria — the invasion of Iraq more than a decade ago and other demonstrations of the interventionist policies of some States — he underlined the need to hold those responsible to account.

LIU JIYEI (China) expressed shock over the suspected use of chemicals as weapons and strongly condemned any attacks against civilians, adding that China consistently opposed the use of chemical weapons by any country, organization or person under any circumstance. It also supported the OPCW-United Nations investigations into all uses of chemicals as weapons, on the basis of substantive evidence and conclusions that could stand the test of time. Indeed, facts were needed to find the perpetrators, he emphasized. Calling on all parties to end the conflict through political settlement, he expressed hope that they would create the conditions for such an outcome, and that the international community would capitalize on opportunities to reach such a solution. It should also step up support to the United Nations as the main channel of mediation; urge the parties to consolidate the ceasefire and build mutual trust; and stick to Syrian-owned principles during negotiations. Counter-terrorism was the priority on the Syrian question, he emphasized. He went on to say that comments by the United Kingdom’s representative were not to be tolerated, adding that his statement did not “hold water”. China hoped that delegate would stop abusing the Council because such actions were not in the interest of Syrians.

KORO BESSHO (Japan) said there was unity in the Council around the fact that the use of chemical weapons was not acceptable under any circumstance, and that those responsible must be identified and held accountable. Welcoming the fact that the OPCW fact-finding mission had already begun gathering information on the Idlib incident, he urged the Government and all other parties in Syria to cooperate fully with that mission so that the Joint Investigative Mechanism could conduct its own investigation. It was increasingly important to improve coordination between those two entities further, and for the Council to react more swiftly to the alleged use of chemical weapons, he emphasized.

SEBASTIANO CARDI (Italy) expressed shock at the allegedly renewed chemical weapons attacks in Syria and additional bombardments on hospitals in which victims were under treatment. Condemning such actions in the strongest terms, he said such attacks confirmed the Syrian regime’s contempt for its people, and were a tragic reminder that violations of international law, including Council resolutions, continued. Italy welcomed efforts by the fact-finding mission to gather information from all available sources, he said, adding that his delegation would support the draft resolution — to be submitted by the United Kingdom, United States and France — condemning the attack. As long as no one was held accountable for war crimes and crimes against humanity, incentives to carry them out would persist, he said, emphasizing that accountability must be a shared priority for the Council. A military approach would “wrong and delusional”, he said, declaring: “The solution will never be found through military means.” A political solution addressing the Syria’s instability, as well as the plight and aspirations of Syrians, was the only way out. The fact that the attacks had been perpetrated at the end of the Geneva talks cast new doubts on the regime’s commitment to abide by the ceasefire, he said.

AMR ABDELLATIF ABOULATTA (Egypt) condemned the use of chemical weapons anywhere, and specifically their confirmed use against Syrians in more than one incident, according to the Joint Investigative Mechanism. “We cannot understand how such crimes can go unnoticed without accountability,” he said, emphasizing the need to hold those responsible accountable. Egypt regretted the Council’s failure to reach a resolution that would ensure accountability, and called upon all parties to cooperate with the fact-finding mission to determine the facts on the ground. He also urged the Joint investigative Mechanism to carry out its activities in accordance with Council resolutions.

Egypt would support any Council action to hold the people and parties responsible for the attacks to account, he pledged, stressing the need to focus on production, possession and use of weapons of mass destruction by non-State actors. However, the Council lacked the legal instruments to address such threats, he said, recalling that after it had agreed on the parameters of a political process to ensure humanitarian access in Syria, divisions and infighting on unrelated issues had threatened the prospects for a settlement. He underlined the need for mechanisms to that would take a serious and honest approach to investigating war crimes in Syria, and for the Council to return to political dialogue, while avoiding an atmosphere of competition, polarization and mutual casting of blame.

ELBIO ROSSELLI (Uruguay) condemned the reported 4 April attacks in Syria in the strongest terms, noting that they had resulted in a huge loss of life, including that of children who had died while struggling to breathe. The use of chemicals meant that the perpetrators had intended to affect as many people as possible, he said, adding that attacks on hospitals treating victims had also been seen in Yemen and elsewhere. “No one is winning this war,” he said, echoing a comment by the Secretary-General. While there was not enough information to confirm who was responsible for the attacks, it was the Syrian Government’s responsibility to protect its people and to provide maximum, unhindered access to OPCW experts who had arrived on 4 April to collect the facts. The Council remained part of the problem and not the solution, he emphasized, pointing out that the funds pledged during the donors’ conference would be useless if Syria was destroyed.

KAIRAT UMAROV (Kazakhstan) said his delegation had been shocked and saddened by yesterday’s attack, which demonstrated a ruthless attempt to destabilize the situation in Syria. The peace process in Astana was threatened by such provocative acts, he noted, urging the OPCW and the United Nations to conduct investigations immediately and to hold those responsible to account. Calling for full and open cooperation between the fact-finding mission and the Joint Investigative Mechanism, he also urged the Government of Syria and all other parties on the ground to cooperate fully with their investigations. Indeed, any delay in disclosing information would demonstrate tacit agreement to continue such flagrant crimes in the future. Urgent action must be taken to strengthen the investigations, particularly since the Joint Investigative Mechanism’s mandate was set to expire later this year.

OLOF SKOOG (Sweden) echoed the condemnation of the “monstrous and cowardly” attacks reported to have been carried out yesterday, expressing his delegation’s outrage. The subsequent attacks on hospitals must also be condemned, he added. The use of chemical weapons was illegal and constituted a threat to international peace and security, he said, adding that it might constitute war crimes or crimes against humanity. If the allegations about the Idlib attack were proven to be correct, that incident would mark a gruesome addition to already confirmed cases of chemical weapons use and other serious international crimes committed by the Syrian regime. “In light of what we have seen over the last 24 hours, it is important that the Council now show a united front,” he emphasized, expressing support for the draft resolution to be presented by France, United Kingdom and the United States. Sweden continued to support the work of the Joint Investigative Mechanism and the Impartial and Independent Mechanism currently being established, he said, recalling also his country’s active support for the European Union’s recent imposition of targeted sanctions on individuals implicated in the use of chemical weapons in Syria.

TEKEDA ALEMU (Ethiopia) condemned the use of chemical weapons by anyone under any circumstances. Expressing hope that the fact-finding mission would investigate the attack as effectively as possible, he said that after a proper investigation, the Joint Investigative Mechanism must identify the perpetrators in order to ensure they were held to account. Moreover, it was critical to base any Council action on credible evidence, he said, emphasizing that such action was necessary not only to ensure justice for the victims, but also to preserve the non-proliferation architecture that was a pillar of the international security. In that context, Ethiopia was inclined to look favourably on the proposed draft resolution, he said. “The more united the Council is […] the more the international community will be able to control the menace of chemical weapons.”

VOLODYMYR YELCHENKO (Ukraine) recalled his country’s statement on 4 April describing the use of chemical weapons by anyone, anywhere and under any circumstances as a blatant violation of international law and must be strongly condemned. Those responsible must be held accountable, he reiterated, noting that there appeared no end to a flow of reports on the use of toxic chemical weapons — a grave consequence of actions and decisions made five years ago. “The genie is out of the bottle, but the international community is still undecided what to do about it,” he said, describing as “astounding” the gap between “talking the talk and walking the walk”. The children battling suffocation were doing so because of fateful decisions made in distant capitals by people preoccupied with their own grand agendas, he said, emphasizing that the mantras “OPCW investigation” and “need for the host Government’s full cooperation” sounded hollow and were an affront to Syrians. “Where is the limit to our collective tolerance that appears to have no boundaries?”, he asked. The Council should act resolutely without delay, he emphasized, expressing support for the draft resolution presented by the United States, United Kingdom and France as a balanced and focused document.

FODÉ SECK (Senegal) conveyed condolences to the victims of the alleged use of chemicals as weapons in Khan Shaykhun. Nothing could justify attacks using chemical weapons, including in Syria and especially against civilians, he emphasized. For that reason, Senegal, a signatory to the Chemical Weapons Convention, reiterated its strong condemnation of any weapon of mass destruction, including chemical weapons, he said, adding that such attacks underscored the need for the Joint Investigative Mechanism. He urged consultations between OPCW and Syria to ensure the fact-finding mission’s ability to carry out its tasks. How could the Council not be worried about the prospect of such non-State actors as Islamic State in Iraq and the Levant (ISIL/Da’esh) use such weapons? Senegal called for renewed cooperation among all Member States, especially those in the Middle East, and urged the Council to return to the consensus and cooperation that had prevailed during its adoption of resolution 2235 (2015). The Council had provided evidence for dealing with declared chemical weapons arsenals, and must now follow up on the Mechanism’s findings, he said, underlining that only a negotiated political solution, based on the Geneva communiqué and the relevant resolutions, would enable resolution of the conflict, he said, while calling for a quick and reliable assessment of what had happened in Idlib, and for swift identification of the perpetrators.

VLADIMIR SAFRONKOV (Russian Federation) described interest in the Khan Shaykhun events as “ideological”, saying it was interwoven with the anti-Damascus campaign that had not yet reached the place it deserved on the “landfill of history”. It was interesting that when the processes in Astana and Geneva gained speed, the tragedy of Khan Shaykhun occurred. According to the Russian Federation’s information, Syria had requested that the OPCW send a mission to investigate the events, he said, while reiterating his country’s position that the use of chemical weapons by anyone, anywhere was unacceptable. Those responsible must be held accountable, he added. Describing the previous United States Administration’s setting of “red lines” as the “turning point” in the use of chemical agents in Syria, he said crossing those lines was supposed to have triggered intervention in Syria, but had instead laid the ground for future provocations by terrorists seeking to discredit the Damascus regime, and had thereby established a pretext for the use of military force against Syria. That inaction had encouraged insurgents who had committed more significant actions in eastern Ghouta by their use of sarin, he said. Damascus had demonstrated good faith, and through the Russian Federation’s efforts, the chemical demilitarization of Syria had been achieved.

When the Syrian Government’s ability to eliminate its chemical arsenals had become clear, he continued, reports claiming use of chlorine as a chemical weapon had emerged. Yet, the fact-finding mission had never visited the sites where chorine had been used, which meant that poor foundations had been laid in establishing the fact-finding mission, as well as the Joint Investigative Mechanism. Furthermore, reports fabricated by Syrian opposition about chlorine use by Government forces had been taken at face value, he noted, adding that the OPCW had determined that ISIL/Da’esh and Al-Nusrah Front had produced weaponized mustard gas and sarin, which had been used regularly in Syria. Western intelligence had agreed with those findings, he pointed out, calling for a depoliticized investigation on chemical weapons use based on reliable and verified facts. The Mechanism must expand its work and its mandate must be filled with anti-terrorist content. He went on to explaining the Russian Federation’s good relations with Iraq and other States, saying: “People believe us.”

Emphasizing that Member States should not try to “sow seeds of discord”, he expressed concern over States’ manipulation of the Joint Investigative Mechanism’s preliminary work, as seen on 28 March, when a draft resolution had been put to a vote while the Astana process was working well. “You created an absolutely artificial provocation on that day,” he said. If the draft by the Russian Federation and China had been taken seriously, the situation would have been radically different, but the Council had disregarded that initiative. As for comments by the United Kingdom’s representative, he said the Russian Federation’s plan was to combat terrorism, and it saw no need to adopt a resolution since earlier decisions were sufficient for the conduct of a thorough investigation.

If some thought a draft was necessary, he continued, such a text must have a different preambular section outlining the Council’s deep regret over the use of chemical weapons in Khan Shaykhun, stating the necessity of an investigation to determine who was responsible, and condemning the use of chemical weapons by any party. The operative section should require the fact-finding mission to write up thorough reports on condition that the Joint Investigative Mechanism staff members were introduced to the Council and reflected a fair geographic balance. It should include language banning armed groups from the area in which the incident had taken place in order to ensure full, safe and unimpeded access, he said, stressing that the priority was to ensure an objective inquiry into what had happened.

He said all falsified reports had come from the “white helmets” or the Syrian Observatory for Human Rights in London, both of which had been discredited. All such actions were intended to provoke, and all were reflected in preambular paragraph 2. “Have you even checked what you wrote?”, he asked. The draft had been prepared in haste, and adopting it would not be a serious action. As for the alleged on 4 April incident on territory controlled by Al-Nusrah Front, he said that Syrian aviation had conducted an air strike on an ammunition warehouse containing a facility for producing ammunition for the use of toxic weapons. That ammunition was supposed to be used in Iraq and Aleppo, a city in which symptoms similar to those seen in Khan Shaykhun had been found in 2016, he said.

Emphasizing that chemical terrorism was increasing and must be countered, he said three years of his country’s efforts to respond to terrorist crimes had not led to success, due to opposition from Western colleagues who were indifferent to terrorist actions in Mosul. While the Russian Federation supported the Secretary-General’s call for an objective investigation into recent events, it wished to see an end to the practice of running long-distance investigations based on information from the Internet or neighbouring countries, he said, emphasizing that the conclusions of the fact-finding mission could not be called impartial.

He went on to describe the United Kingdom’s statement as irresponsible, explaining that it was submitting draft resolutions meant only to provoke, while exerting unilateral pressure on the Joint Investigative Mechanism to “produce facts that you need”. Beyond the norms of diplomatic standards, the United Kingdom’s statements about China and the Russian Federation were unacceptable, he emphasized, declaring: “We won’t listen to it.” The United Kingdom was guided by the need to change the regime in Syria, an obsession that hindered the Council’s work, he said, adding that London wanted the Council to provide cover for its illegitimate plans, a tactic that he thought it had abandoned long ago.

NIKKI HALEY (United States), Council President for April, spoke in her national capacity, recalling that the Council had voted unanimously on the Joint Investigative Mechanism’s mandate. Now that it had revealed the Government of Syria’s use of chemical weapons at least three times, however, some members no longer supported it. “There are times we are inclined to do more than just talk,” she said, emphasizing that the Council would not deserve its position as a defender of peace and security had it not risen to action today. Rising to display photographs of yesterday’s victims — including infants in diapers — she stressed “we cannot close our eyes to those pictures”. The attack, bearing all the hallmarks of the Government’s use of chemical weapons, was a “new low, even for the barbaric Assad regime”.

The Council had recently attempted to pass a resolution to hold the perpetrators of chemical weapons attacks in Syria accountable, she recalled. However, the Russian Federation had “defied the conscience of the world” by refusing to fulfil its responsibility, she said, adding that chemical-weapon attacks would continue if nothing was done because the Assad regime — shielded by the Russian Federation — would have no incentive to stop. “If Russia has the influence in Syria that it claims to have, we need to see them use it,” she emphasized, demanding: “How many more children have to die before Russia cares?” The Council must consider the implications of its inability to enforce resolutions preventing the use of chemical weapons, she added, warning that, if the United Nations consistently failed in its duty to act collectively, States would be compelled to take action on their own.

MOUNZER MOUNZER (Syria) said that some Council members had made statements today that proved unequivocally that his country was the victim of two aggressions: first, an attack by the Council’s permanent members; and second, a proxy attack by armed terrorist groups operating under their instructions. Both seemed to have an appetite for fabricating information, he said, rejecting all false claims and allegations that the Syrian army had used chemical weapons in Khan Shaykhun. The Government did not possess such weapons in any form, he said, declaring: “We have never used them and we will never use them.” While Syria had worked with OPCW and honoured all its obligations under the Convention, he continued, some Council members, as well as Turkey, continued to levy false against Damascus, in addition to blackmailing Syria and its allies, obstructing peace talks and ending all prospects for a political solution to the crisis — even if children paid the price. Recalling his country’s expression of concern over possession of chemical weapons by terrorist groups during last month’s talks in Geneva, he also drew attention to more than 90 letters that the Syrian Government had addressed to the Council, the Joint Investigative Mechanism and other bodies, containing documented evidence that Da’esh possessed toxic chemicals obtained from Turkey. In that regard, he pointed out that the real beneficiaries of the use of chemical weapons were the very countries that had advocated regime change for years. France, in particular, was responsible for a number of barbaric 2016 massacres in Syria, as well as the recent air strike in Deir ez-Zor which had claimed the lives of many civilians, he said.


----------



## deslobotomizador (8 Abr 2017)

Nos engañan con las palabras globalismo,mundialismo,nuevo orden mundial, lo que no es otra cosa que el viejo imperialismo de la mano en la sombra del poder financiero del sionismo judio que quiere dominar el mundo destruyendo y corrompiendo paises.


----------



## ZHU DE (8 Abr 2017)

Hasta los invitados en la SER (con la boquita muy pequeña) dicen que el ataque es un acto de piratería.


----------



## artal (8 Abr 2017)

Pablemos quería una intervención militar en Siria.


----------



## ronanoir (8 Abr 2017)

Excelente hilo

Chincheta


----------



## Nostram (8 Abr 2017)

Gran hilo, pido chincheta!!


----------



## hortera (8 Abr 2017)

Republica Arabe siria....
realmente los sirios son idiotas, ¿porque están orgullosos de ser medio árabes?, cuando es una raza mas morena e inferior en todo, culturalmente tb, a la siria.
Yo no entiendo como no hay movimientos anti-arabes en todo el territorio conquistado por los follacabras.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Abr 2017)

Chinche para este hilo.


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Abr 2017)

¿Cuál es la raza siria pues? no querrás manipular más y mejor que los mass mierda.

pese a los trolls, pido chincheta.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Abr 2017)

hortera dijo:


> Republica Arabe siria....
> realmente los sirios son idiotas, ¿porque están orgullosos de ser medio árabes?, cuando es una raza mas morena e inferior en todo, culturalmente tb, a la siria.
> Yo no entiendo como no hay movimientos anti-arabes en todo el territorio conquistado por los follacabras.



¿Se puede saber de qué está hablando?, cuando estalle Argelia y la gente ya no pueda vivir en Murcia por la acción pirata ya le gustará aguantar tanto como los sirios.

Y SI tienen buenas razones para estar orgullosos y no hace falta ninguna elucubración, lo demuestran día a día, como Rambo pero de verdad.


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 Abr 2017)

Gracias a los compañeros que piden chincheta para el hilo. 
Si la mierda pinchada en un palo del hilo rata del profesor bacterioilógico tiene chincheta, "cualquier cosa" puede tenerla. Pido respeto aquí por el bravo y sufrido pueblo sirio, ignoraré a todos los pro-ratas filoyihadistas y reportaré insultos. 
Viva Siria!!



igni dijo:


> Ben Garrison siempre acertado.



* EL BAÑO DE SANGRE CONTINUA EN LA GRAN INDUSTRIA DEL PETRÓLEO ESTADOUNIDENSE *
Posted by SRSrocco in Energy, News on February 8, 2017






THE BLOOD BATH CONTINUES IN THE U.S. MAJOR OIL INDUSTRY



eljusticiero dijo:


> Muy interesante. No sé si sabrás si SRSrocco apoya la teoría del modelo ETP, el cual predice un precio tope para los precios del petróleo cada año, los cuales están en declive permanente a medio plazo (a corto plazo un mercado siempre puede ir hacia arriba o abajo). Si el modelo es cierto (y de momento lo es), las consecuencias sociales y económicas para los países petroleros de Oriente Medio serían brutales (devaluación de la moneda, crisis económica, hiperinflación) - y como consecuencia, para el resto del mundo también lo serían.
> 
> El autor del modelo opinaba que Oriente Medio va directo hacia la explosión militar y social y se acabaría desatando la guerra entre Irán y aliados frente Arabia Saudí, y que ciertos sectores de EE.UU habían virado hacia Rusia (principalmente por que bajo estas premisas, Arabia Saudi es insalvable) para asegurarse el flujo de petróleo y gas durante más tiempo. El ataque, aunque anecdótico, a Siria, nos ha dejado descolocados a más de uno. Todavía no logro ver que puede ganar EE.UU enfangándose en Oriente Medio y llevándose mal con Rusia- sólo se me ocurre que es una mejor posibilidad si el verdadero objetivo no es Assad, sino Putin y la desestabilización social de Rusia (para que así sea sustituido por un Kasparov abiertamente pro-occidental).
> 
> Sería un juego muy peligroso, veremos en qué acaba esto. La historia acaba de sufrir un cambio de rumbo inesperado.


----------



## Sir Torpedo (8 Abr 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la raza siria pues? no querrás manipular más y mejor que los mass mierda.
> 
> pese a los trolls, pido chincheta.



La Raza de los sirios ES LA MÍA (o ya me gustaría a mi), LA DE LOS QUE AGUANTAN.


----------



## Hermericus (8 Abr 2017)

Yo estoy preparando un hilo para documentar y tener memoria, hacer una lista de mass media y 'periodistas' dedicados al terrorismo informativo sobre Siria. 

Lo malo es que hay demasiado material.


----------



## zask (8 Abr 2017)

Como les gustan los gases: Hitler gaseó a 6 millones de joos, Saddam gaseó kurdos, Gaddafi gaseó rebeldes de Sirte y Assad anda gaseando niños.


----------



## hortera (8 Abr 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ¿Cuál es la raza siria pues? no querrás manipular más y mejor que los mass mierda.
> 
> pese a los trolls, pido chincheta.



¿que han traido los árabes a siria? una religión estúpida, una raza tipo Bin-laden, que parece mulato, un idioma, acaso los sirios no hablaban antes de la invasión árabe, lo que han aportado es muerte y pobreza, paises como Egipto en la órbita de los follacabras de la peninsula del desierto, los palurdos del pañuelo en la cabeza, no me jodas, son paises con un pasado glorioso, no entiendo como pueden sentirse orgullosos de ser arabes.


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 Abr 2017)

Hermericus dijo:


> Yo estoy preparando un hilo para documentar y tener memoria, hacer una lista de mass media y 'periodistas' dedicados al terrorismo informativo sobre Siria.
> 
> Lo malo es que hay demasiado material.



Aplaudo entusiasticamente tu iniciativa :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Me ha venido a la mente el compañero conflorero *Creador de Mitos*, que se curró esta compilación de medios hace un tiempo, no sólo "españoles", también franceses, cristianos, rusos, sirios, árabes, comunistas.....:

Guerra Siria

Es más fácil hacer un listado de los "decentes" y comprometidos con la verdad y la paz, y considerar a prácticamente el resto de periolistos como "traidores" a su propia gente, vendidos y vergonzantes descomunicadores. Aunque sería interesante tener localizados a los más prorrata y globalizadores.
Por si no la conocías, espero te sirva. Salud!


----------



## Incorrezto (8 Abr 2017)

hortera dijo:


> ¿que han traido los árabes a siria? una religión estúpida, una raza tipo Bin-laden, que parece mulato, un idioma, acaso los sirios no hablaban antes de la invasión árabe, lo que han aportado es muerte y pobreza, paises como Egipto en la órbita de los follacabras de la peninsula del desierto, los palurdos del pañuelo en la cabeza, no me jodas, son paises con un pasado glorioso, no entiendo como pueden sentirse orgullosos de ser arabes.




sin entrar en tus prejuicios, estás hablando de los sirios ancestrales, o al menos de hace mil años. no son los sirios de hoy. y te olvidas de los árabes cristianos.


----------



## Pato Sentado (8 Abr 2017)

Estupendo hilo!!! Pido chincheta y pillo sitio.


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 Abr 2017)

Iniciado por *Nostram *

Buenos días:

Quiero continuar con mi análisis de ayer sobre el ataque americano a la base aérea siria...

*Y Trump cogió su fusil*


1º) El pacto de los poderosos: Se sigue hablando bastante acerca de un cierto pasteleo entre Putin y Trump respecto al ataque y sus posteriores resultados, aunque, como dije ayer, no pongo la mano en el fuego por casi nada, sigo manteniendo mi postura de que tal cosa no ha sucedido, si bien existen algunos elementos que inducen a que tal idea estuvo sobre la mesa.



Spoiler



La llegada de Trump al despacho oval se vio salpicada desde antes de producirse por todo tipo de maniobras mayoritariamente ilegales y bochornosas por parte de los poderes fácticos así como de ambos partidos (para mi son uno sólo como en el resto del mundo "civilizado") para impedir que la misma se produjese, el motivo no era otro que la falta de control sobre Trump y sus "locas promesas". La actuación más furibunda estaba basada en la toma de poder de la política rusa sobre la política americana mediante el ascendente que podía tener Putin sobre Trump y especialmente el apoyo que Rusia habría facilitado a Trump a través de oscuras maniobras informáticas de hackeo a todos los niveles de la administración americana.

Uno no deja de admirarse del nivel de inteligencia que debe tener el americano
medio para que salgan con este tipo de cosas, pero después de ver tomar el control de cuatro aviones con cuters a veinte árabes y pilotar con inusitada maestría y sin experiencia en vuelo contra objetivos emblemáticos, sin que ningún caza les saliese al encuentro o que ninguna cámara de video de las miles que pueblan el Pentágono nos mostrasen ninguna filmación de ningún avión y que tras todo ello la mayoría de los americanos se tragasen tal papilla sin apenas rechistar, pues me creo todo.

Perdonad por salirme de Siria. A lo que voy, tras la elección de Trump a muchos nos produjo un cierto alivio, en mi caso por la agenda de Killary, más que por la de Trump. Ayer dije que era superfluo el motivo por el que Trump no haya cumplido su agenda. El caso es que o bien por presiones o bien porque engañó a todo el mundo, se está centrando más que nunca en el exterior, en una política agresiva y llena de declaraciones violentas, primero y ahora de hechos.

Suponiendo que fuese por presiones, podría entenderse que las administraciones de Washington y Moscú hubiesen llegado a un acuerdo para una maniobra de este tipo. Trump lavaría su cara ante las acusaciones sobre su avenencia con Putin y Rusia lo dejaría pasar teniendo en cuenta un aviso previo y los escasos resultados de la operación.

Pero pensemos por un momento en varias cosas: a) el origen del ataque, que no ha sido otro que una falsa bandera, un acuerdo de este tipo no se sostiene si siempre que se produzca una falsa bandera se van a ver obligados a atacar a Assad, en Siria es tremendamente fácil para los muchos actores que intervienen crear falsas banderas casi de continuo. b) la imagen de Estados Unidos no ha quedado inmaculada tras el resultado obtenido, tremendamente pobre y de una gran imperfección. c) la imagen de Rusia. Una Rusia que actuase con connivencia perdería gran parte de su prestigio internacional y la confianza que estados más débiles pudieran depositar en ella. d) estar basado todo en la ficción de que tras este ataque los poderes fácticos que presionan a Trump no van a seguir haciéndolo, algo bastante absurdo. Estos poderes no pararán hasta que se cumpla su agenda, que no es otra que el dominio global por parte del globalismo.

Todo ello no quita para que en las constantes negociaciones que se realizan entre los protagonistas acerca de la situación en Siria, no se tanteen ciertos acuerdos que convengan a ambas partes, pero esto es difícilmente implementable.

2º) La notificación previa del ataque americano Se ha filtrado que hubo notificación previa a Rusia del ataque que se iba a producir, yo creo que ese hecho debe ser cierto, ya antes de producirse nos llegaban noticias, fundamentalmente vía twitter, de que los militares sirios estaban alejándose de según que instalaciones y que había un cierto alboroto en todo lo que olía a estratégico en el país. Evidentemente si se notificó a Rusia es como si se notificase a Siria, pues sería puesta inmediatamente sobre aviso. La cuestión aquí no es tanto el hecho en sí, sino de quien provino dicha notificación y por que cauces se hizo llegar. Desde hace tiempo comienzo a pensar que dentro de la administración americana, especialmente en sus fuerzas armadas, existen ciertos elementos que no contemplan la deriva de su país con confianza, y que de vez en cuando filtran ciertas cosas para evitar males mayores. Además de esta notificación Rusia, por sus fuentes de inteligencia, debía tener un cierto conocimiento de la tostada y todo ello sirvió para reducir daños.

3º) Los resultados físicos del ataque. Existe abundante literatura acerca de la precisión de los Tomahawk, que si tiene un margen de error mínimo, que si da primero una vuelta a su objetivo antes de abalanzarse sobre él, que si hay uno que guía a los otros como si de velociraptores se tratase, etc. El caso es que en este ataque en concreto el resultado fue realmente patético. De 60 intentos de lanzamiento solo 59 despegaron, y de ellos solamente 23 alcanzaron su objetivo, si a ello le añadimos que los que lo alcanzaron obtuvieron un pobre resultado, el balance no puede ser más desolador para la marina estadounidense. Hablamos de una efectividad inferior al 40% y si hablamos de resultados reales aun mucho menos efectiva. Porqué sucedió esto? Buena pregunta, se me ocurren tres posibles respuestas y probablemente puedan darse las tres simultáneamente: a) mal estado de los misiles por deficiencia en el mantenimiento debido a carencias económicas. b) sabotaje, tanto físico como facilitando información a un tercero c) intervención de un tercero para impedir la obtención de un resultado.

Si tuviese que optar por una de ellas, claramente me inclinaría por la tercera y en parte por la segunda, aunque no descarto como he dicho que las tres se hayan combinado.

Rusia no actúa como estamos acostumbrados que actúe la administración americana, no hacen alharaca de sus acciones de la misma forma que la hacen los americanos, no ladran nunca tanto. Por otro lado, el dejar constancia que en la madrugada del viernes se produjo un violento enfrentamiento entre las fuerzas amßøÏanas y rusas sobre los cielos de Siria nos llevaría, por el simple efecto publicitario que tendría, a una escalada de incalculables consecuencias. Estamos ante un déjà vu, ya vimos en 2013 algo similar también con destructores basados en Rota y con otro ataque químico previo.

4º) Consecuencias reales: a) El final de la cooperación de inteligencia sobre las actividades militares de ambas potencias tiene una gran trascendencia, puede significar de hecho el cierre del espacio aéreo sirio sin mencionarlo expresamente. Pensemos en lo fácil que resulta un incidente en un país con guerra a lo largo prácticamente de todo su territorio, con fuerzas internacionales infiltradas por todas partes. Es una consecuencia real y de una enorme gravedad. b) Posibles respuestas de represalia: Rusia ha dejado entrever de forma muy subliminal que podría haber una respuesta al ataque del viernes, no lo ha dicho, pero es algo que circula por ahí, no me pidáis fuentes porque no las tengo, pero al igual que sucedió con el ataque sobre las fuerzas sirias en Der Ezzor, se puede producir una respuesta asimétrica en cualquier momento. c) Incremento de las fuerzas sobre el terreno: Comienzan a llegar noticias, sobre el incremento del contingente ruso en Siria y especialmente de los medios antiaéreos, y de la disponibilidad de éstos para el propio ejército sirio. Aunque me siento identificado con la causa siria y por tanto rusa, es una mala noticia para todos y me explicaré, la militarización cada vez más masiva del territorio sirio y hace unos días hablé sobre el incremento de tropas norteamericanas, viene a demostrar la cada vez mayor implicación de las potencias y no indica una evolución positiva, se está poniendo más carne en el asador porque ninguna de las potencias puede perder esta guerra, probablemente la derrota signifique el final de la derrotada como gran potencia. Ello solo evidencia una cosa, el enfrentamiento directo final que antes o después se producirá entre ambas.


 Bueno, sin querer decir más de momento espero que mis pensamientos, aunque puedan estar errados, sirvan para la discusión y para que continuemos acercándonos al conocimiento de la verdad.

Un saludo.



Spoiler



PD. Había escrito ya este post cuando he leído el mensaje de unicornioazul, y el de Ronanoir, quería daros las gracias a todos, también a *******, o eljusticiero que ayer hablaron de mi post y algunos más de los que me olvido seguramente, para mí es un auténtico privilegio leeros a casi todos. Lo que escribo creo que no merece tales calificativos, creo que me equivoco muchísimo más de lo que quisiera. Evidentemente estoy mediatizado por mi escala de valores y creencias y no aporto nada salvo análisis, procuro leer lo que aportáis vosotros y saco mis deducciones a posteriori, tengo poco tiempo para participar y muchas temporadas solamente me limito a leer. Respecto a unicornioazul, no me importa que abras un hilo en el principal aunque me produce algo de miedo escénico, últimamente leo auténticas barbaridades en cualquier hilo y aquí me encuentro en mi salsa. Un abrazo para todos.







unicornioazul dijo:


> Muchas gracias de nuevo Nostram por tu ampliación. Créete que a algunos o muchos nos supone ampliar un poco de horizonte entre tanta mentira y oscuridad. De alguna manera la sinceridad, la sensatez y la inteligencia somos capaces de reconocerla al instante.
> 
> En este nuevo post has respondido a lo que se me olvidó preguntarte antes y que es lo primero que me vino a la mente, cuando leí que Rusia a raíz de esto suspendió sus comunicaciones con los EEUU sobre sus respectivas operaciones en Siria. ¿Significa esto que en consecuencia Rusia, puesto que puede hacerlo, cerrará o acaba de cerrar el espacio aéreo sirio con estas palabras?. Ya has dicho ahora que puede que eso sea lo que significa.
> 
> Lo que sinceramente no sé si debería producirnos alegría y tranquilidad por los sirios o simplemente pavor ante la siguiente respuesta que podrían adoptar los EEUU y el resto de los perrillos falderos de la OTAN si meten a uno de sus cacharros como víctima propiciatoria.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



ronanoir dijo:


> Partiendo de la más cerrada condena al ataque a la base de Al Shayrat, surgen algunos interrogantes en cuanto a los medios empleados, el objetivo elegido y los resultados obtenidos.
> 
> Para activar las conciencias y justificar el false-flag, se pone en marcha todo el aparataje, sin reparar en medios.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 Abr 2017)

Del hilo de Siria:


Harman dijo:


> The conflict in Syria is more dangerous than the Cuban Missile Crisis
> 
> 
> El conflicto en Siria es más peligroso que la crisis de los misiles cubanos
> ...


----------



## Beatrix (8 Abr 2017)

igni dijo:


> ¿Como por ejemplo Israel usando fósforo blanco en Gaza?



El fósforo blanco solo es un producto incendiario


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 Abr 2017)

Del hilo de Siria:



Nico dijo:


> Con muy buen olfato *Atalaya* orienta la cosa para el lado correcto.
> 
> EE.UU. ha tenido su _"acto de matonismo"_ pero ahora toca ver sus consecuencias *REALES*.
> 
> ...


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (8 Abr 2017)

Siria no creo que sea una maravilla tampoco, pero mucho peor son los que tienen al lado.


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 Abr 2017)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Siria no creo que sea una maravilla tampoco, pero mucho peor son los que tienen al lado.



Analizando tu frase, me pregunto varias cosas:
-¿A qué país consideras "una maravilla? Ponme algún ejemplo. ¿Islandia? O quizás Canadá... a qué te refieres, mójate. Quizás quieres decir que tan follacabras son unos como los otros, cosa en la que no puedo estar de acuerdo. Unos quieren instaurar la sharia y hacerle la guerra santa a todo el mundo (que no "piense" como ellos), los otros no.
A mi me gustaría que Siria tuviera paz, y poder visitarla, pues si me parece una maravilla... 
- Aunque supongo que "los que son peor" que los sirios, son los terroristas de ISIS y demás rebeldes inmoderados no-sanos... ¿no te referirás quizás al estado terrorista de Israel? Que se pasa la ONU entera y la opinión de cualquiera por el pito circuncidado, financia la muerte y el terrorismo por todo el globo, y se autodeclaran "pueblo elegido". Seguro que no te referías a éstos...


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (8 Abr 2017)

Chincheta ya


----------



## elbaranda (8 Abr 2017)

Viva Assad y viva el Partido Baaz, los únicos garantes de la paz en Oriente Medio

---------- Post added 08-abr-2017 at 21:34 ----------




LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Siria no creo que sea una maravilla tampoco, pero mucho peor son los que tienen al lado.



Siria antes de la guerra era el país más próspero de Oriente Medio. Y la Libia de Gadafi de África. Solo en Ceuta y Melilla había mejor nivel de vida


----------



## Hamster (8 Abr 2017)

Este hilo nace como recopilación de los mejores análisis del hilo del principal. Estaría bien ponerle chincheta, no?


----------



## Justo Bueno (9 Abr 2017)

Del hilo de Siria:



dedalo00 dijo:


> El costo de la victoria será muy alto… como lo ha sido en Vietnam, Corea del Norte o la resistencia Cubana.
> 
> Los Otanistas, el Judaísmo, Petromonarquías y todos los derivados han pasado a la acción ya que, han entendido que no pueden ganar la guerra en conferencia de paz, diálogos y ese tipo de cosas… Pues salen, siempre trasquilados y desde ahora, no dejaran tiempo para que futuros hechos se aclaren, esa será la tónica desde ahora… Se crearan montajes de todo tipo y habrá inmediata reacción y para esto, atacan y seguirán atacando una de las piezas claves con que cuenta Siria y sus aliados (la aviación) con ello, quieren igualar “la cancha” pues, no pueden entregarle aviones y helicópteros a sus terroristas.
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Vuelvo a poner las palabras de la hermana Guadalupe, noble y valiente como los mejores, frente a los poderosos, sin complejos ni miedos. Bien expresado y con el sello inconfundible de la verdad. Me quedo con todo, pero muy en especial con su última frase.
> 
> Hermana Guadalupe
> 
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> Tal vez no se haya producido jamás un conflicto dominado por la hipocresía más escandalosa, solo diluida por la desinformación que tan bien se brujulea en la era digital.
> 
> Un conflicto es el que su principal causante -a remolque de los acontecimientos- masacra a civiles en Mosul escenificando su impotencia y su ira al tener que bombardear cosméticamente y a regañadientes a su engendro, mientras no pierde ocasión de demostrar de quien es vasallo al atacar resueltamente a quienes combaten a sus bastardos mercenarios.
> 
> ...


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (9 Abr 2017)

BookChin777 dijo:


> Analizando tu frase, me pregunto varias cosas:
> -¿A qué país consideras "una maravilla? Ponme algún ejemplo. ¿Islandia? O quizás Canadá... a qué te refieres, mójate. Quizás quieres decir que tan follacabras son unos como los otros, cosa en la que no puedo estar de acuerdo. Unos quieren instaurar la sharia y hacerle la guerra santa a todo el mundo (que no "piense" como ellos), los otros no.
> A mi me gustaría que Siria tuviera paz, y poder visitarla, pues si me parece una maravilla...
> - Aunque supongo que "los que son peor" que los sirios, son los terroristas de ISIS y demás rebeldes inmoderados no-sanos... ¿no te referirás quizás al estado terrorista de Israel? Que se pasa la ONU entera y la opinión de cualquiera por el pito circuncidado, financia la muerte y el terrorismo por todo el globo, y se autodeclaran "pueblo elegido". Seguro que no te referías a éstos...



Esperaba más nivel de alguien que se define como ácrata, no ser otro lameculos en plan que tiene que adorar a Al Assad solo porque le ataquen que absurdo, Al Assad cumplía con los planes del FMI en su país, tiene una oligarquía corrupta dominando el poder económico allí y ataca a los kurdos, si es un ejemplo para ti pues nada, eso no quita que ser un mal menor teniendo en cuenta que el mal mayor es Israel, A.Saudí, Qatar, EAU, Isis. En este mundo o sistema tampoco es que haya muchas maravillas, por decir que solo hay males menores. Bien cómo tal en una humanidad donde importa más el dinero que la vida no existe.


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Abr 2017)

oligarquía corrupta en el poder pasa en todas partes, más o menos.

pero atacar a los kurdos, no en la Siria de Assad, al contrario.

si esta es la calidad de tu información...


----------



## Justo Bueno (9 Abr 2017)

LoQueNoCuentan dijo:


> Esperaba más nivel de alguien que se define como ácrata, no ser otro lameculos en plan que tiene que adorar a Al Assad solo porque le ataquen que absurdo, Al Assad cumplía con los planes del FMI en su país, tiene una oligarquía corrupta dominando el poder económico allí y ataca a los kurdos, si es un ejemplo para ti pues nada, eso no quita que ser un mal menor teniendo en cuenta que el mal mayor es Israel, A.Saudí, Qatar, EAU, Isis. En este mundo o sistema tampoco es que haya muchas maravillas, por decir que solo hay males menores. Bien cómo tal en una humanidad donde importa más el dinero que la vida no existe.



Tranquilo que rompí el carnet de "anarquista puro" hace tiempo... si algo que me "define" tiene que ser la excusa para que me llamas LAMECULOS, prefiero ser cualquier otra cosa y en paz. Te retratas tu solito. ¿Tu de qué vas? (sin acritud) ¿De cristiano new age? O qué.
Me refería a una Siria "maravillosa", no por que manden en ella un linaje de militares alauitas o una horda de follacabras wahabitas, maravilla por historia y por todo. He estado en Mauritania, para que te hagas una idea de un lugar donde mandan los militares follacabriles (que además son racistas con los negros) y en comparación, estoy seguro de que Siria es "otra cosa", más cercana a la maravilla que Mauritania. Nouakchot creció para ser la "capital" desde un par de garitas de militares franceses que custodiaban esa ventana al atlántico. Tuve un pequeño "incidente" con esos militares, me retuvieron la cámara de fotos unos días, y tuve la oportunidad de VER en la mesa del chupacamellos una carpeta de Quantico, Virginia... Assad no está controlado por el Imperio anglosionista y por eso van a por él, tan difícil es para ti comprender lo que no cuentan??? No te entiendo, en todo caso es la última vez que te respondo a un comentario estúpido, a la próxima al ignore y, de nuevo, en paz.





Curioso lo de "Semper PROGREdi" :XX:

---------------------------------------------------

Iniciado por *Harman* (hilo de Siria XXVIII: Quo vadis Kurdistan?)
*El establishment lucha por mantener la narrativa anti-rusa mientras el hielo empieza a agrietarse bajo ellos
*

(Trad. Google)
07.04.2017

por James George JATRAS

Como he señalado anteriormente en Strategic Culture Foundation (Will Trump Succeed in Restoring America, or Will His Enemies Drag Him), la Administración del infantil Trump está involucrado en una lucha de vida y muerte con el Estado Profundo, los principales medios de comunicación (MSM), todos los demócratas en el Congreso y muchos republicanos también. Una cuestión se encuentra en el centro de la lucha: la determinación de los enemigos de Trump de no permitir ningún tipo de calentamiento de los lazos entre Washington y Moscú.



Spoiler



Día tras día historia tras historia de los MSM alegando, sin evidencia alguna, que Trump es un títere de Vladimir Putin, que robó nuestra elección para poner a Trump en la Casa Blanca. Las audiencias del Congreso sobre "la injerencia rusa" en las elecciones en América -y Francia, Alemania y en cualquier otro lugar- se han convertido en un verdadero Sábado de las Brujas de la histeria rusofóbica y de los peligros del populismo como Trump y Marine Le Pen .

Mientras tanto, el otro lado de la crisis está empezando a escapar del control de los anti-Trumpers. En los últimos días se ha puesto de manifiesto que la ex subsecretaria de Defensa de Barack Obama, Evelyn Farkas, admitió en televisión lo que equivale al conocimiento de fugas criminales de información clasificada. Potencialmente aún más perjudicial para el «golpe blando» es la revelación de que la ex asesora de seguridad nacional de Obama, Susan Rice, famosa por sus mentiras sobre el ataque terrorista de Benghazi en 2012, participó en el «desenmascaramiento» de los nombres de los equipos de transición Trump capturados en la vigilancia de inteligencia. El MSM está entrando en pánico, insistiendo en que Rice no hizo nada malo: no mires detrás de esa cortina, nada que ver aquí, solo muévete, amigo ...

Eso no va a funcionar. En las próximas semanas, comenzaremos a obtener algunas respuestas. ¿Quiénes - qué agencias, americanas o extranjeras como GCHQ - espiaron a Trump y a su gente? ¿Con quién vigilaban, la gente del Trump directamente o «sólo» la gente con la que el equipo hablaba, ruso o no? ¿Con qué autoridad legal, si la hubo, funcionó la vigilancia? ¿Qué se hizo con los datos, ya quién se transmitió - violando qué leyes?

Mientras tanto, los elementos más dignos del Estado Profundo pretenden que nada ha cambiado. La nave del estado avanza majestuosamente hacia delante, no hay tormenta en el horizonte. Los habituales «expertos» bien financiados nos explican el mundo, e incluso se espera que las personas honestas e inteligentes asienten deferentemente y beban en grandes corrientes de sabiduría establecida.

Un ejemplo de ello es el reciente informe de la über- Establishment Brookings Institution: « Putin no es populista , pero puede beneficiarse de los movimientos populistas de todo el mundo (Putin) » . Se puede resumir en dos frases: Putin es un pequeño hombre asustado que pesca en aguas turbulentas. Trump no sabe lo que está haciendo y debe tener cuidado de no darle a Putin una oportunidad para el mal.

Francamente, no es el peor análisis del think tank sobre Rusia y América - casi cualquier cosa de American Enterprise Institute o Heritage sería diez veces peor. El informe de Brookings se basa en un hombre de paja, es decir, la cuestión de lo que constituye "populismo / populista" (utilizado 38 veces en la pieza). Lo más cercano que los autores llegan a darnos una definición es «fuerzas políticas y económicas incontrolables para las que nadie estaba preparado». Lo que sea que eso signifique.

Según esa definición, el «populismo» nunca ha existido y nunca podrá, salvo episodios breves e inviables. Su uso repetido en la pieza es un síntoma de la fe de los autores progresistas en el mito bolchevique de movimientos espontáneos de "el pueblo" (usted sabe, como .05 por ciento de la población en las calles de Kiev, dos veces, cuenta como «la ¡El pueblo ucraniano ha elegido ser parte de Europa! »). Ese mito, estrechamente vinculado al mito de la democracia (como empuñado como un arma por los ideólogos occidentales), se contrasta con la realidad: la inevitabilidad de la oligarquía, en los tiempos modernos generalmente plutocrática en la naturaleza. (Aunque no siempre, la URSS era una oligarquía pero no basada en la riqueza, sino que la pertenencia a la oligarquía gobernante le daba temporalmente una apariencia de riqueza, a menos que tu número llegara a su fin).

Brookings escribe: «Por último, pero no menos importante, los populistas apuntan al poder de los establishment’s de élite. En Rusia, Putin es el establishment » . Estar en el poder efectivamente es, ipso facto, ser el establishment. Hay pocas maneras de un forastero puede hacer eso:

Uno, dispara al antiguo establishment y crea uno nuevo (los bolcheviques, otra vez).

Dos, ceder y vender al establishment (lo que algunos de la izquierda acusan a Bill Clinton y Obama de hacer, y lo que alguna esperanza, o miedo, Trump puede hacer).

O, tres, una toma hostil: infundir suficiente miedo en los miembros del establishment por lo que sirven a sus fines no los suyos. Eso es precisamente lo que hizo Putin, en un patrón que recuerda a los monarcas centralizadores del absolutismo europeo de los siglos XVII y XVIII , con los oligarcas rusos sirviendo como stand-ins pobres para la nobleza tradicional en la época anterior. El último parece el curso más prudente, y probablemente lo que Trump está tratando de hacer en condiciones algo diferentes.

Brookings discute que Putin realmente quiere ver populistas elegidos en otros países:

Contrariamente a la creencia popular, el presidente ruso no es fanático del populismo. Su apoyo a los partidos populistas en Europa y Estados Unidos es simplemente oportunista: tratará de reforzar sus posibilidades, si puede romper el apoyo a los partidos que tienden a considerar a Rusia como una amenaza y el vínculo transatlántico como vital para contrarrestarlo. Su apoyo es un puro cálculo para sobrevivir».

Bueno, esa es una manera de decirlo. Una manera menos sarcástica de decir que sería que Putin prefiere las fuerzas políticas en Europa y los Estados Unidos que son menos hostiles a Rusia que los que son más hostiles. ¡Que horrible!

Con razón identifica a estos últimos con las elites multiculturales globalistas, anti-tradicionalistas, anti-nacionales, anticristianas, pro-jihadistas, pro-migración que están destruyendo sus propios países, mientras que los primeros no son sólo "populistas" sino patriotas, Ser americano, francés, inglés, serbio, etc. ¿No es eso para lo que están los diferentes países?

Ironía de las ironías: cuando los soviéticos utilizaron a su procurador general Jaruzelski para aplastar Solidarnoszcz en diciembre de 1981, la administración Reagan acertadamente exigió a los soviéticos «que Polonia sea Polonia». ¡Gran idea! Y que Francia sea Francia, Alemania Alemania, América América, Serbia Serbia - y que Rusia sea Rusia.

Pero de alguna manera eso es malo. Rusia debe ser América, o al menos ser Holanda.

Esta semana vamos a ver si Washington dará permiso para que China sea China.

MSM = Mass Mierda"


Establishment Struggles to Maintain Anti-Russian Narrative as the Ice Starts to Crack Under Them


----------



## Justo Bueno (9 Abr 2017)

Iniciado por* Nostram* en el hilo "serio" de Siria:

"Hoy le ha tocado a Egipto en suerte, un país por otro lado ya bastante mazado por la lacra del islamismo radical, si le sumamos la deriva política internacional que está llevando el país en los últimos tiempos pues no hay mucho que analizar. También como es costumbre, los cristianos aparecen como cebo, resulta de lo más interesante crear temor y confusión, buscar un enemigo a muerte y confundirnos a todos haciéndonos pensar que todo lo que viene de un determinado punto geográfico, lo "marrón", lo árabe, lo "moro", como concepto general, incluso lo islámico, también como concepto general, es el responsable. Es una invitación casi teatral a la simplificación intelectual. Si sumamos a esta enseñanza social la invasión de refugiados, tanto refugiados económicos, como políticos, como de falsos refugiados y el consiguiente caos que se crea, todo ello nos invita a la purificación.

Nada mejor que en este caldo mezclar todo con otros muchos ingredientes, la corrupción política, el descreimiento en las soluciones tradicionales, la deriva partidista, la aparición de soluciones "nuevas", de soluciones "populistas", de soluciones purificadoras, siendo esas soluciones además, con toda probabilidad, la solución ya diseñada para el problema inventado. Unámoslo a la ingeniería social que se nos aplica desde hace décadas sobre temas como la violencia machista, ya no de género, la feminización, el progresivo descrédito de la familia, de los valores, la trivialización del saber, etc. Son tantos los temas que darían para una enciclopedia, la enciclopedia de la destrucción social, de la anarquía, pero no de la anarquía como doctrina política, sino la anarquía como destrucción del tejido social. Pareciese que unas mentes dementes, como un sinsentido lingüístico, estuviesen trazando un plan de recorrido inexorable para destruirnos a todos, para enfrentarnos, para acabar con la sociedad tal y como la hemos conocido, con todos sus defectos, su violencia histórica, pero también con sus referentes, con los pilares en los que siempre nos hemos apoyado. Es tal el caos y la confusión que intentan imbuirnos, que terminamos por no reconocer a nuestros iguales, a nuestro grupo, nuestra ideología, nuestras convicciones. Están quitándonos el suelo bajo nuestros pies, hacernos confundir al responsable con el irresponsable, al culpable con el inocente, terminará por valer todo, cualquier tipo de acto irreflexivo tendrá cabida, siempre existirá un motivo.

Creo que tendemos a simplificar pensando que tras estos conflictos y guerras existen meros intereses geopolíticos o económicos, construir tal gaseoducto, primar a tal multinacional, vender más armas, instalar tal o cual base, asentar tal ideología. Después de tantos años viendo la evolución, no solo de la política internacional, sino la destrucción de los valores que han sustentado la civilización, pienso que hay algo más. Están diseñando un mundo con un poder omnímodo, global, que lo abarque todo, con un mínimo grupo elitista que tenga bajo su yugo a la enorme masa empobrecida y esclava, además una masa que tras superar una destrucción tremendamente masiva y sobre todo, una orgía de violencia inimaginable y una pérdida de toda referencia, acepte lo que sea con tal de tranquilizar mínimamente su alma. Seremos el rebaño definitivo y dócil, muy reducido en cuanto a población y sin ningún ánimo de resistencia. Seremos una humanidad definitivamente lobotomizada. Por ello es más necesario que nunca dar apoyo, incluso por encima de nuestras convicciones, a todo aquello que luche contra esa concepción que se intenta implantar, e intentar que además esa lucha esté lo más alejada posible de la idea de destrucción. Porque para ellos el fin es ese, o esclavizarnos a la fuerza, o destruirnos. Se que mi idea es una idea probablemente quimérica, pero me resisto con todo mi alma a que se salgan con la suya.

Un saludo." 

Si algún administrador/moderador lee esto, ya van unas cuantas peticiones de* chincheta* para éste hilo. ¿Cuantas hubo para poner chincheta al hilo anti-sirio del profesor bacterio? Saludos.


----------



## Justo Bueno (9 Abr 2017)

Del hilo de Siria:



Atalaya dijo:


> Después de Yelsin, los rusos se dieron cuenta de que los occidentales les estaban intentando dominar y saquear y les habían perdido todo el respeto, en consecuencia se produjo una reacción nacionalista entre los militares y los antiguos servicios secretos, orientada por ideólogos del nacionalismo ruso como A. Dugin entre otros.
> 
> Vladimir Putin, ex-miembro del KGB, estuvo difuminado astutamente entre la nomenklatura del Kremlin con un bajo perfil hasta que se hizo con todo el poder, su partido Rusia Unida es un cajón de sastre donde cabe de todo, pero es básicamente nacionalista y preconiza una cierta intervención del estado en la economía especialmente en los sectores estratégicos de la misma, lo que le lleva a chocar frontalmente con los neoliberales que desean minimizar el estado para saquearlo todo más cómodamente.
> 
> ...



-----------------

Iniciado por* El-Mano*

"Las reglas del juego parece que han cambiado. Si los aliados de siria quieren que esta gane, van a tener que blindarla. Y si hace falta subir el despliegue de armas y tropas. El ataque pudo ser al propio palacio presidencial, supuestamente ya blindado hace tiempo, pero lo de la base marca precedente...

Desde el punto de vista ruso, el problema es que se quiere ir ganando paso a paso con la mínima, para cocer todas las ratas* posibles sin crear un desajuste militar en la zona. Antes servía simplemente aguantar y matar todas las ratas posibles para terminar con todo el conflicto (actual y futuro) en la propia siria.

Ahora si el pentagono consigue lo que quiere y siria cae, irán y rusia van a tener estos problemas de ratas en su propio pais, y eso no se lo pueden permitir. Por lo tanto toca aumentar el apoyo antiaereo y de aviones a unos límites como si se tratase de la propia Moscú.

No les queda otra; subir la apuesta o largarse.
La primera puede acabar con las tonterías y dejarte seguir con la limpieza, y la segunda es tener el problema en casa mas adelante...


Korea del norte, con 25 millones o asi de habitantes, le freno a los surcoreanos/usa la tontería de montar unos altavoces a todo volumen en su frontera. Se pusieron en estado preguerra y amenazarón con lanzar salvas artillería, para destrozar estos altavoces y al que hubiera en la zona, obligando a recular a los gusanos porque se veían superados por la situación. Y todo por unos altavoces que hacian ruido y no déjaban dormir a varios pueblos de la zona...

Tampoco es que Rusia tenga que hacer exactamente lo mismo... Pero desde luego debería de tener claro que puede mandar el mensaje, de que aquí no entras que estoy en mi propia casa. Porque los mensajes "sútiles" del fracaso de los tomahacks no lo entienden los monos del pentagono... que cuando el tonto coje el camino, el camino acaba y el tonto sigue... no vale tratar al rival con respeto cuando el no te lo da.

A lo de antes añado:

El tema es que parece que los de siempre no quieren esperar a que Irak termine el trabajo en su pais. Porque parece que allí sus bases impuestas tiene fecha de caducidad. Si no se piran los largan, y las milicias libres, serán libres para transladarse a Siria.

Estas milicias ya parece que van a ser transportadas en buena parte a Siria, sobretodo las que controla Irán. O bién, como alguna dijo, echar al otro invasor (usa). Cada vez, los Iraquies compran mas armamento ruso, por algo será...

Las bases, las pueden sustituir por las que tiene en Jordania, etc. Y también parece que puedan disponer de la del turco, que ahora parece que quiere volver con los que ordenaron lanzarle bombazos a su cabeza...

Las milicias, cambiarían definitivamente la balanza asegurando al "100%" la herradicacion de los "reberdes" buenos y malos de la zona, sin necesidad de tropas Iranies/Rusas en la zona. Y hay quien no quiere perder toda la inversión realizada, o por lo menos intentar que la derrota suponga el máximo deterioro o implicación de de su rival...


Pero si los de siempre no aceptan su derrota (parcial al menos), tal vez logren el efecto contrario... fortalecer a sus rivales. El eje Hezbola-Siria-Irak-Iran mas unido que nunca, mas fuerte militarmente, y con una Rusia vengativa por pagar un coste mayor del que quería, decantándose por armar a sus compañeros de batalla para acabar con la tontería en la zona, o como "venganza" por ser ninguneada.

Como opino; Rusia pretende ganar con la mínima y dejar la zona lo mas estable posible. Y esto para que que Siria, Hezbola o Iran no traten de hacer cualquier cosa (despues de la guerra con represalias) contra los promotores de los reverdes buenos y malos. Pero si la fuerzan a salir, o sale escaldada. Nada le impedira armar a Iran con lo último de los sukjoi & migs, y todo tipo de blindados, o al menos pasarle unas cuantas licencias de fabricación... ganaran pasta, y se podran fortalecer mutuamente, ya que uno de los dos será el siguiente... "

---------- Post added 09-abr-2017 at 20:48 ----------

----------



Nostram dijo:


> Como alguien dice a veces, esto es una ficción, pero la ficción se suele ver superada por la realidad.
> 
> La situación internacional ha virado dramáticamente hacia la política de la guerra. En algún oscuro lugar se debieron impartir las ordenes para crear la excusa de este viraje, un ataque químico que para la política gubernamental siria o para la de sus aliados carecía de sentido práctico a todos los efectos. Asistimos impotentes a estos inventos, primero planificados, con una respuesta preestablecida consecuencia del acto y con un coro mediático y diplomático que sustente tal respuesta. La guerra se escapaba entre los dedos, Trump incluso se estaba comprometiendo con el mantenimiento de Assad, hasta Erdogan mostraba movimientos similares. Pero llegados a un punto, los militares y la inteligencia debieron informar que el ansiado proyecto de partición kurdo no era viable, que probablemente llevaría mucho más tiempo del deseado la toma de Raqqua, que seguramente los rusos y el ejército sirio se unificarían antes con Deir Ezzor y recuperarían Idlib, y que la división existente entre los kurdos y la política errática de Erdogan no presagiaban un éxito del plan B, que Irán tiene demasiado ascendente sobre Irak y que una vez recuperado Mosul, el drama para el follacabrismo sionista sería total. Asistimos a la reunión de Netanyahu con Putin, y a su estrepitoso fracaso, tras él, como quien pilla una enorme rabieta, asistimos después al intento de detonación de la situación en Siria con el ataque aéreo israelí y también a su fracaso. En alguno de estos trances los poderes reales terminaron por abducir a Trump, me da igual la forma, si ya había caído Flynn, con la deriva que tomaban los acontecimientos Bannon tomó también las de Villadiego. Esos poderes debieron advertir a Putin de consecuencias y ocurrió lo de San Petersburgo. Y a continuación comenzó a suceder todo, encadenado, con una gravedad que hace contener el aliento y que no sabemos a donde nos llevará.
> 
> ...





bizc8 borracho dijo:


> Aquí tenéis un resumen de las atrocidades, muertes, invasiones realizadas por los psicopatas y asesinos de los EEUU de America:
> 
> (..., una joyita, vamos)
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (10 Abr 2017)

Me autocito porque me parece mejor que pedírselo a alguien y me llevó un buen tiempo traducir el artículo entero, que sirva de algo. Viva Siria en paz!!

Edito: Lo que estaba en spoiler no se ve. Buscar en página 244, mensaje 2436, en el hilo de Harman sobre Siria.



BookChin777 dijo:


> Interesante artículo, no me ha parecido verlo por el hilo, ya os lo podéis leer porque ha sido una buena matada traducirlo al googlespañol.
> Salud!! Viva Siria!!
> 
> 
> ...



10/04


Galiciaverde dijo:


> El ataque de Trump contra Siria es muy bueno para sus acciones en el fabricante de misiles Raytheon: Trump
> 
> *Donald Trump se benefició personalmente del salto de las acciones de Raytheon del fabricante de misiles después de su ataque de Siria *Donald Trump personally profited from missile-maker Raytheon’s stock jump after his Syria attack -his-syria-ataque / TOM BOGGIONI 08 ABRIL 2017
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (10 Abr 2017)

Del hilo de Siria:



Vodkaconhielo dijo:


> Sin querer desviar el tema del hilo, pero es procedente aclarar algo.
> 
> Caracteristicas del tomahawk
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Soth Front
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> Nos estamos acercando a un marco de multipolaridad que recuerda al de paridad que contribuyó a hacer de la Guerra Fría una época de seguridad.
> 
> - la multipolaridad que se abre paso debe entenderse como el desplazamiento del eje económico del oeste atlantista y marítimo al este continental y euroasiático. El declive occidental cierra el circulo a una época de la historia en la que la globalización es un epíteto de la neolengua para redenominar al puro y duro imperialismo de siempre. La tal globalización, mera cara 'amable' del triunfo -en falso- del neoliberalismo tras la implosión del bloque socialista. Que básicamente coincidía en sus límites geográficos 'duros' con el que hoy asoma con fuerza.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (11 Abr 2017)

A falta de chincheta, sigo subiendo éste hilo con los posts más relevantes (en la medida de mis posibilidades y de mi entendimiento) que se escriben en el hilo de *Harman* sobre Siria. Ya hay unas cuantas peticiones de chincheta. Gracias a todos!
En éste hilo, la República Árabe Siria es considerada un símbolo de resistencia contra el imperio anglosionista, la principal luchadora contra el Estado Islámico y Al-Qaeda entre otras ratas wahabitas/salafistas. Por lo tanto, trolls sionistas/globalizantes NOT WELCOME.



Atalaya dijo:


> *Hasta ahora he evitado intervenir sobre el tema del derribo de los Tomahawk pero he leído tantos despropósitos y fabulaciones que no puedo evitar tratar un tema que conozco y al que dedique cierto tiempo en mi lejana juventud.
> 
> En la batería donde yo estaba de alférez además de la media bateria del 88/56 que tenia a mis órdenes teníamos 3 Oerlikon de 20 mm para la defensa de punto, aunque en épocas más modernas tuve el conocimiento de que cuando los Oerlikon quedaron obsoletos para ese cometido se emplearon los Meroka y los Phalanx..
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> La que ha liado Trump, de ser la esperanza del fin del imperialismo ha pasado ha ser mas agresivo que Obama y Bush juntos, la estafa que ha supuesto este personaje ni siquiera es comparable a Tsipras, porque Tsipras fue un cobarde que creía ser un lider libertador cuando no era mas que un niñato pijo jugando a ser revolucionario (hasta que sus papis le dieron un cachete y empezó a portarse bien). Trump directamente se ha meado en todo lo que dijo en campaña para empezar a agredir tanto a corea como a oriente medio, ni siquiera se vio tanta agresividad con Obama y eso que el premio nobel de la paz dejo el nivel bastante alto.
> 
> ¿Os acordais ese discurso de investidura afirmando que no llevarán la democracia a otros lugares?¿diciendo que cambiarán el mundo siendo un ejemplo sin meterse en la casa de otros? pues nada, puro teatro, este tipo no ha durado ni 3 meses sin haberse convertido un presidente americano como dios manda ¿A que coño ha venido el bombardeo? ¿le han amenazado?¿sobornado? no se sabe de momento, pero en un solo día la postura de la casa blanca ha cambiado radicalmente, todos los medios, personajes públicos de bien...han aplaudido lo que es una agresión en toda regla por un ataque químico que ni siquiera se han molestado en investidar.
> 
> ...





Franchi dijo:


> El movimiento de tropas de China a la frontera norcoreana es sin duda el pistoletazo de salida de una guerra mundial, así de simple. Pone a prueba la fortaleza de la alianza entre China y Rusia, disfrutando aquella de gran parte de la tecnología militar de esta. Este movimiento de tropas tras la visita a EEUU sólo puede ser vista por Rusia como una reedición del pacto Ribbentrop-Mólotov entre China y EEUU, que si bien podría opinarse que Rusia tampoco es que sea precisamente Polonia en este caso (sería Corea del Norte la nueva Polonia), pero Rusia si que pasaría de una situación cómoda y con posibilidades futuras de hacer con Corea del Norte lo mismo que está haciendo en Siria, a ver como su supuesto socio colabora con su teórico máximo rival en contra de sus intereses.
> 
> Corea del Norte, además de ser una guerra inconclusa anclada en el tiempo y con un líder totalmente atípico y aislado, representa un terreno abonado para enfrentar los intereses de China y Rusia. Cualquiera de ambos países pueden invadir el país para buscar salidas a los mares de los cuales cada uno disfruta. Si esta es la jugada de EEUU, hay que tener las cosas muy claras para hacer esto, porque creo que nadie puede asegurar la capacidad de ataque que pueda tener Corea del Norte, máxime cuando China siempre la ha tenido ahí como buffer frente a la amenaza de la potencia marítima que representa Corea del Sur como cabeza de playa de EEUU en Asia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (12 Abr 2017)

Del hilo de Siria:



javi__31 dijo:


> Del territorio del lince, sobre el ataque de los tomahwks:
> 
> 
> miércoles, 12 de abril de 2017
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Rojava Seeks to Break Out in Syria - The Washington Institute for Near East Policy
> 
> 
> Rojava busca salir de Siria
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (17 Abr 2017)

*estoy teniendo problemas informáticos graves, prácticamente no puedo hacer nada. Se pone a casi 100 grados... Y es un suplicio.
Sigo posteando aqui en la medida de mis posibilidades lo "más relevante" del hilo de siria.*

14/04/17 17:00 


Galiciaverde dijo:


> Hechos:
> 
> 1- Corea del Norte quiere probar un misil o hacer una prueba nuclear
> 
> ...







14/04/17 18:11


jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> La cosa se pone seria, los moscovitas han recibido de nuevo la dirección a la que deben de acudir en caso de ataque aéreo, las centrales energéticas de “emergencia” se han puesto en marcha a los 12:00 horas, hora de moscú.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 15 minhace 15 minutos
> 
> Head of Political Affairs for HTS Ziad al-Attar regarding referendum "We welcome changes which pushes Turkey into the (Sunni) Islamic world"
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _1º Son Fanáticos que creen que los chiitas son herejes que hay que exterminar.
> 2º Van hasta arriba del valor añadido, Captagon._
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (18 Abr 2017)

17/04/17 17:19


rabioso dijo:


> artículo de stratfor en googleiano, analizando el resultado del referendum turco. Erdogan ha ganado en el campo, y perdido en las principales ciudades; en otras palabras, ha vencido allí donde está mas presente el caciquismo y es fácil dar un pucherazo electoral. Que la comisión electoral haya aceptado los votos de las urnas que no estaban selladas, como ha denunciado la oposición, es un indicio más.
> 
> La 'victoria' de erdogan era 'inevitable': Como buen autócrata, erdogan ha dejado un rastro de víctimas y rencores; perder el poder implica para él, muy posiblemente, acabar en la cárcel. Como, además, se ha encargado de impedir que haya una persona que le pueda suceder o sustituir, ha desmantelado al ejército (gracias a gülen) y, tras sobrevivir a una revolución de colores en 2013 ha hecho imposible su repetición, se ha metido él mismo en una fosa sin salida. Morir de éxito, lo llaman. Ahora mismo, la economía turca está en plena crisis, las relaciones exteriores en su peor estado desde hace muchas décadas, y el desastre sirio que ha montado ese aprendiz de brujo que se las dá de sultán amenazan con engullir a turquía.
> 
> ...





harman dijo:


> m green‏ @mmagreen 56 minhace 56 minutos
> 
> druze in occupied golan heights commemorate syrian independence day and rally in support of their country fighting terrorism (17/04/2017)
> *
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (27 Abr 2017)

Varios días sin subir el hilo por problemas informáticos. ¡Viva Siria!

Vía: *Topete GLZ*

*Siria – Israel bombardea un cargamento de armas Iraníes en el Aeropuerto de Damasco (DETALLES)
*







"En la madrugada del 27 de Abril de 2017, la aviación Israelí bombardeó un supuesto cargamento de armas Iraníes para Hezbollah en el Aeropuerto Internacional de Damasco.

La Aviación Israelí lanzó varios misiles dirigidos de largo alcance desde algún punto lejos del Aeropuerto , se especula que el lanzamiento de los misiles pudieron ser lanzados desde dos puntos.

Aunque una cosa extraña, es que los grupos terroristas sitiados en Damasco ya estaban esperando el bombardeo, y es que fueron ellos los que grabaron el bombardeo, lo que demuestra el apoyo Israelí a las bandas terroristas.

1 – La primera ruta posible es que los aviones de Israel volasen por encima de Jordania rodeando Siria,entrando por el Oeste de la provincia de Damasco bajo control de los “Moderados” y huyendo por el mismo camino.

2 – La Otra posible ruta y mas probable es desde la frontera Sirio-Libanesa (Aprovechando que Libano no tiene radares ni defensa anti-aérea) la aviación Israelí pudo lanzar el bombardeo desde esa zona, e inmediatamente regresar a a base por el mismo sitio.

Es importante recordar que una de las estrategias usadas por Israel es volar a muy baja altura, aprovechando las montañas para evadir los radares y ser localizados por los sistemas anti-aéreos."

*VIDEO EN EL LINK*
Siria

Copio el mensaje más "destacado" del FB de Topete, y la respuesta, acerca de la conveniencia o no de responder a la provocación del pueblo el ejido...


delhierro dijo:


> Si, pero en algun momento tendran que responder.
> 
> --------------------
> 
> Se lee que los rusos han retirado 1/2 de sus aviones de Siria, porque ahora hay menos terroristas. Joder pues si los retiran , daran pie a que se recuperen. No hay quien les entienda.





Spoiler



"Roberto Tronco Criollo: 
Topete..yo creo que hay responsabilidad de Rusia e Irán...por que no entiendo como los Rusos dicen cubrir todo el territorio Sirio y *no responden*..no es lógico y es tonto creer que con esta aptitud pacifista se evitara la 3 guerra mundial por que occidente imperial fascista y terrorista quiere la cabeza de Asad desmembrar siria y derrotar a Rusia e Irán y esto tiene que entenderlo PUTIN lo quiera o no

Topete GLZ: 
¿Tu crees que Siria está para abrir un frente de batalla contra Israel? *Israel está deseando que Siria conteste militarmente* contra su país para comenzar la gran invasión..."



***************************************************

*Moscú: La agresión israelí en el sitio militar al suroeste del aeropuerto de Damasco viola el derecho internacional*






"Moscú, SANA.- La portavoz del Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Maria Zakharova, afirmó el jueves que la agresión israelí en un sitio militar al suroeste del aeropuerto de Damasco viola el derecho internacional y es en interés de los terroristas. En una conferencia de prensa en Moscú, Zakharova dijo que Moscú condena actos de Agresión contra Siria y los considera como inadmisibles y contrarios al derecho internacional que no pueden justificarse porque esta violación es desestabilizadora y beneficia a los terroristas, como Jabhat al-Nusra e ISIS, y obstaculiza el logro de un arreglo de la crisis En Siria sobre la base de resoluciones internacionales, en particular la resolución núm. 2254.

Zakharova expresó la profunda preocupación de su país por el bombardeo de Turquía a las zonas fronterizas del noreste de Siria y el norte de Irak, y subrayó que los Estados Unidos están preocupados por el bombardeo de Turquía a las zonas fronterizas de Siria y el norte de Irak. La agresión en el campo de Al-Shairat en el campo de Homs había alentado a Ankara a cometer esta agresión. Esperaba que Astana reunión de la próxima semana tendrá resultados positivos y evitar el deterioro de la situación en Siria, añadiendo que los partidos sirios deben ser apoyados en llegar a compromisos Que puso fin a la confrontación en curso en Siria y que Rusia no permitirá que los terroristas impongan su control sobre el país y toda la región de Oriente Medio.

En un contexto relacionado, Zakharova dijo que hay muchos hechos e información para probar que los llamados Cascos Blancos están trabajando para los terroristas y fabricando películas y escenarios falsos sobre la tragedia de la gente para desacreditar a las fuerzas sirias y al ejército ruso ". Los Cascos Blancos no sólo se sienten en casa en los territorios controlados por Jabhat al-Nusra y el ISIS, sino que también expresan abiertamente una actitud positiva hacia ellos, proporcionan información e incluso asistencia financiera a ellos ", dijo.

"Hay pruebas documentales que demuestran que los miembros de Cascos Blancos participaron en algunas operaciones llevadas a cabo por Jabhat al-Nusra, así como encubrió los signos de ejecuciones civiles", añadió. La ONG sueca Médicos por los Derechos Humanos Cascos blancos de falsificación de información sobre su trabajo humanitario en Siria mediante la producción de videos escenificados. "Ellos analizaron un video y llegaron a la conclusión de que las personas en el video estaban tratando con niños que estaban bajo la influencia de drogas, en lugar de tratar de proporcionarles asistencia médica", subrayó Zakharova.

Añadió que Moscú está haciendo todo lo que puede para proporcionar ayuda humanitaria a los sirios sin discriminación, incluidas las zonas asediadas de Deir Ezzor, pidiendo a Occidente que se ocupe de la cuestión humanitaria de la misma manera y detener los intentos de imponer sanciones adicionales Sirios"



Spoiler



Moscow, SANA- Russian Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Maria Zakharova affirmed on Thursday that the Israeli aggression on a military site southwest of Damascus Airport violates international law and is in the interests of terrorists.

In a press conference in Moscow, Zakharova said that Moscow condemns acts of aggression against Syria and regards them as impermissible and running counter to international law which cannot be justified because this violation is destabilizing and is in the interest of the terrorists, like Jabhat al-Nusra and ISIS, and obstructing the reaching of a settlement of the crisis in Syria on the basis of international resolutions, particularly resolution no.2254.

“We are urging all to respect the sovereignty and territorial integrity of Syria, a UN member-state,” she said.

Zakharova expressed her country’s deep concern about the bombing of Turkey to border areas in northeastern Syria and northern Iraq, stressing that the US aggression on al-Shairat airfield in the countryside of Homs had encouraged Ankara to commit this aggression.

She hoped that Astana meeting next week will achieve positive results and prevent the deterioration of the situation in Syria, adding that Syrian parties should be supported in reaching compromises that put an end to the ongoing confrontation in Syria and that Russia will not allow the terrorists to impose their control over the country and the entire Middle East region.

In a related context, Zakharova said that there are many facts and information to prove that the so-called White Helmets are working for the terrorists and fabricating films and false scenarios about the tragedy of people to discredit the Syrian forces and the Russian military.
“The White Helmets not only feel at home on territories controlled by Jabhat al-Nusra and the ISIS but also openly express positive attitude towards them, provide information and even financial assistance to them,” she said.

“There is documentary evidence proving that White Helmets members participated in some operations carried out by Jabhat al-Nusra, as well as covered up the signs of civilian executions,” she added.

She noted that the Swedish NGO Doctors for Human Rights had accused the White Helmets of falsifying information about their humanitarian work in Syria by producing staged videos. “They analyzed a video and came to the conclusion that the people in the video were dealing with kids who were under the influence of drugs, rather than trying to provide them with medical assistance,” Zakharova stressed.

She added that Moscow is doing all it can to provide humanitarian aid to the Syrians without discrimination, including the besieged areas of Deir Ezzor, calling on the West to deal with the humanitarian issue in the same manner and stop the attempts to impose additional sanctions on Syrians



Moscow: Israeli aggression on military site southwest of Damascus Airport violates international law


----------



## Loignorito (27 Abr 2017)

No creo que te den chincheta compañero. Entiende que ya hay uno en el principal con ella sobre Siria y otro aquí, la versión opuesta. Al menos tenemos en mejor lugar el nuestro. Aquí el de Bacterio apenas tiene movimiento en comparación.

Pienso que te has propuesto una tarea ciclópea al intentar condensar lo mejor de aquel hilo, para ello deberías estar constantemente leyéndolo y extrayendo. También deberías de haberte dejado mensajes en las primeras páginas como hacen otros foreros (ej.: Randiano) y así editarlos con la info que vale la pena, sino queda todo demasiado espaciado entre mensajes 'morralla'.

Disculpa la crítica, no voy con mala leche, al revés.

En tanto a los problemas con tu ordenador, si no te aclaras para limpiar el ventilador como te aconsejé, llévalo a alguna tienda de informática y que te lo hagan ellos, no te costará caro y descansarás de problemas.


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Abr 2017)

Loignorito dijo:


> No creo que te den chincheta compañero. Entiende que ya hay uno en el principal con ella sobre Siria y otro aquí, la versión opuesta. Al menos tenemos en mejor lugar el nuestro. Aquí el de Bacterio apenas tiene movimiento en comparación.
> 
> Pienso que te has propuesto una tarea ciclópea al intentar condensar lo mejor de aquel hilo, para ello deberías estar constantemente leyéndolo y extrayendo. También deberías de haberte dejado mensajes en las primeras páginas como hacen otros foreros (ej.: Randiano) y así editarlos con la info que vale la pena, sino queda todo demasiado espaciado entre mensajes 'morralla'.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tus palabras.
La verdad es que lo de la chincheta lo pidió por primera vez el forero *Plvs Vltra*, otros compañeros que lo pidieron después fueron *ronanoir*, *Nostram*, *Sir Torpedo*, *bluebox*, *MalosTiemposXaLaLirika*, *Hamster*... no sé si alguno más,y como puedes ver la mayoría no son de la "chupipandi" como diría el troll sionista titular del hilo de Harman. 
Entiendo perfectamente que no se le ponga chincheta a éste hilo, si los compañeros y después yo la "solicitamos" es como muestra de apoyo al bravo pueblo sirio, y contra el hilo infecto e injustamente chincheteado del divulgador rata de Burbuja, el extraño sionista desinformador Bacterio.
He estado meses y meses siguiendo la información sobre Siria dia a dia (sé que otros compañeros durante años), y cuando abrí éste hilo fue la mañana del día 6 cuando en los mass mierda se empezó a dar la matraca con lo del "ataque químico" demoníaco. Ahí ya tuve claro que algo iba a pasar, y dos días después Trump se quitó la careta y se puso a los pies de Israel, incumpliendo sus promesas electorales y defraudando a muchos que esperaban un cambio de actitud del imperio, y un acercamiento a Rusia. 
La idea de ir "salvando" las aportaciones más relevantes del hilo serio de Siria me vino sobre la marcha, con el hilo ya abierto, y si no he podido hacerlo regularmente es por el tema informático, pues es un suplicio a veces editar, citar, postear y cualquier otra cosa. Creo que necesito un ordenador nuevo, no es tema de ventilador ni es arreglable, ya toca un cambio. Pero gracias por tu aportación, cuando pedía feedback me refería a un mensaje como el tuyo.
Ah! La táctica de AynRandiano me parece buena, pero yo no soy tan "pro" del foro como él, ni lo pensé ya te digo que lo mío es más de corazón y no tan pensado, de todas formas si te das cuenta casi nadie se ha metido a "morrallear" aqui, y si que he podido repostear muchas aportaciones del hilo de Harman, que coinciden en fecha casi todas.

Este hilo también sirve para que salten las cucarachas como Beatrix o Zask, una mina de ignores le llamo yo jeje

En fin gracias Loignorito, salud!! Y viva el pueblo sirio libre de la lacra globalista/sionista, y todos los pueblos del mundo.


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Abr 2017)

¡No a la agresión imperialista contra Siria! No estás sola!!



Durruty dijo:


> Lo dije en su dia y lo repito: perfecta la trampa de dar Rusia y Siria permiso para traspasar la frontera al ejercito turco.
> 
> En su dia, el turco tuvo que retirar un gran numero de ratas de Alepo para enfrentarse ISIS con su Escudo del Eufrates, facilitando enormemente la caida de la ciudad. Y habiendo permitido que desgastasen al Estado Islamico.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army captures war booty in Deir Ezzor after clashes with ISIS insurgents
> _*Ejército de Siria captura botin de guerra en Deir Ezzor después de enfrentamientos con insurgentes de ISIS
> Chris Tomson - 28/04/2017
> 
> ...





Alba_00 dijo:


> A mí lo que me flipa es que no había nadie que no conociese al yernisimo, antes, incluso, de que Trump se lanzara a la arena electoral. Y que ahora se quejen de que Trump ha cambiado.
> 
> Si yo conocía las andanzas de Trump, las de su yerno y las de su hija, me sorprende que en los EE.UU. no las supiesen. Cosa distinta es que quisieran autoengañarse, algo, lamentablemente, muy común.
> 
> ...





******* dijo:


> Joderrrrr...que mal sabor de boca me ha dejado Paul Craig Roberts...
> 
> Ahora...creo que dice la puta verdad. La élite anglocabrona ha enloquecido.
> 
> ...





Hearts dijo:


> 9/11 Destroyed America Conspiracy Buzz — Paul Craig Roberts
> 
> Posted 04/28/2017 10:03 am by PatriotRising
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (30 Abr 2017)

Del hilo *Guerra en Siria*. 
Viva el SAA!! Viva Siria libre!!
Apoyo total frente a los yihadistas y al imperio sionista.



Harman dijo:


> SyrianMilitaryCap.‏ @SyrianMilitary 16 minhace 16 minutos
> 
> Urgent: the #IAF targeted #SAA 90th brigade position in #AlQunitera
> *
> ...







SONFIZ dijo:


> Estoy leyendo las magníficas noticias de la peleas inter rata en Ghuta oriental.
> Parece que al fin el bloqueo se empieza a notar y las inmensas reservas de munición se agotan,por lo que las distintas facciones armadas intentan robarselas mutuamnte.
> Por tro lado algunas facciones ya piensan en llegar a un acuerdo con el gobieno y largarse en los autobuses verdes,indignando a los mas radicales,que sin esperanzas de pactar se ven solos y sin suministros ante lo inevitable.Y atacan a los supuestos cobardes,con la esperanza de apoderarse de sus equipos y suministros y reclutar en sus milicias a los supervivientes,una vez asesinados sus traidores comandantes.
> Miedo y desesperación reinan en la bolsa rata,mientras el reloj de su inevitable derrota avanza imparable.





Total War dijo:


> El representante del pueblo palestino era un miembro del Frente Popular de Liberación de Palestina, o así se presentó. Participó me pareció que decían el Embajador de Venezuela en España (o tal vez el cónsul porque en ese momento me llamaron al móvil y luego alguien se refería a un cónsul, posiblemente fuera un cónsul venezolano no embajador sino "de la Embajada") y el primer secretario de la Embajada de Rusia. Hubo un iraní también primer secretario al que se le ofreció la palabra pero no quiso intervenir, tal vez no domina el castellano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (2 May 2017)

Del hilo* Guerra en Siria*:



Ultimate dijo:


> Deyr ez Zor: I
> _*Deir ez-Zor: altos mandos de ISIS fueron muertos por el ejército sirio
> Eren Dalkesen 01/05/2017
> 
> ...





antorcha de diógenes dijo:


> *Resolución Final de la Conferencia
> 
> Paz y Solidaridad para Siria*
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 May 2017)

Resiste Deir-ez-Zor!!! Nunca he sido muy militarista, pero el SAA me hace sentir orgulloso. Hay esperanza de un futuro soberano y en paz. Que siga la barbacoa de yihadistas.



Ultimate dijo:


> In pictures: Islamic State clings on to siege of Deir Ezzor Airbase
> _*En imágenes: Estado islámico se aferra al sitio de la base aérea de Deir Ezzor
> Chris Tomson - 04/05/2017
> 
> ...





ERB dijo:


> *Rusia (Turquía e Irán) dice que los aviones de la coalición de EEUU no podrán operar en las cuatro zonas seguras*
> 
> 5 May. (EUROPA PRESS) - El jefe de la delegación rusa en las conversaciones de Astaná, Alexandr Lavrentiev, ha asegurado este viernes que los aviones de la coalición internacional que lidera Estados Unidos no podrán operar en las cuatro zonas seguras que acordaron la víspera crear *Irán, Turquía y Rusia*, según informa la agencia de noticias rusa Sputnik.
> 
> ...






Harman dijo:


> loomis‏ @ModerateLoomis 45 minHace 45 minutos
> 
> Notice how East Qalamoun FSA and Syrian Baydah FSA groups aren't part of the safezones Russia proposed.
> *
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 May 2017)

Subo hilo. Gracias por el feedback.



Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Cría cuervos y te sacarán los ojos:
> 
> Syrian rebels raid Doctors Without Borders hospital amid infighting
> 
> ...







******* dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Exclusive: Tiger Forces deploy to Palmyra front for massive offensive
> _*Exclusiva: Tiger Forces se despliega en el frente de Palmyra para una ofensiva masiva
> Leith Fadel - 05/05/2017
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> No puedo creer que el EAS vaya a liberar Deir ez-zor, la ciudad lleva tanto tiempo asediada que se me hace extraño pensar que vaya a librarse de la presión yihadista. La guerra ha sido una barbaridad, pero Deir ez-zor se lleva la palma, lo de esta ciudad ha sido una auténtica brutalidad, años asediada por decenas de miles de yihadistas, 145.000 civiles dentro de la ciudad,sin agua, la electricidad cortada (por cortesía de EEUU), recibiendo lo justo por vía aérea....
> 
> Puede que esté exagerando, pero lo de Deir ez-zor ha sido lo mas épico que he vista en mucho tiempo, en todo este tiempo los soldados sirios han conseguido aguantar lo indecible. Al final el EAS va hacia la ciudad, junto a rusos e iraníes, el ejercito va a enviar lo mejor que tiene limpiar de una vez el desierto oriental, el ISIS no tiene nada que hacer, ante el tigre, 5ºcuerpo y guardia republicana solo sirve como abono del campo.
> 
> Pensándolo fríamente pienso que la tregua fracasará y que al-qaeda lanzará una ofensiva en alguna parte (me da que Daraa) para que el ejercito tenga que cancelar la operación y volver otra vez atrás. Pero parece que los Rusos están decididos a que esta tregua funcione, asi que tengo esperanzas de que esta vez la cosa funcione y que el ejercito consiga llegar a Deir ez-zor.


----------



## Justo Bueno (6 May 2017)

"Salvando" lo mejor del hilo de Siria, para consulta y para acidez de estómago de trolls sionistas. Subo hilo!! Si lees esto, ayuda subiendo el hilo con un mensaje de solidaridad con el pueblo sirio. Salud!



Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier‏ @EjmAlrai 57 minHace 57 minutos
> 
> Now that #SAA and allies will focus on #Deirezzour and #Palmyra: when and where al-Qaeda next offensive is expected??
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier‏ @EjmAlrai 43 minHace 43 minutos
> 
> What I think Abu Ivanka & Saudi will do (both unhappy about #Russia deal) is2 push Syrian proxies towards al-Sukhna
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> M Green‏ @MmaGreen 57 minhace 57 minutos
> 
> *Race to Deir Ez Zor
> 
> ...







eljusticiero dijo:


> *URGENTE: TRUMP COMUNICARÁ A ERDOGAN QUE UNA COALICIÓN DE EE.UU TOMARÁ RAQQA JUNTO A LOS KURDOS, SEGÚN FUENTES OFICIALES CITADAS POR "FOREIGN POLICE". EE.UU PROVEERÁ DE ARMAMENTO A LOS KURDOS DEL YPG Y LAS SDF*
> 
> Atención por que Turquía se va a tomar muy mal este hecho, y fuentes próximas a Erdogan ya han dicho claramente que Turquía puede asumir bajas colaterales de EE.UU, si las tropas usanas están de por medio ante cualquier ataque a los kurdos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultimate (6 May 2017)

Salen a la luz los planes de EEUU para armar a Arabia Saudí
_*Salen a la luz los planes de EEUU para armar a Arabia Saudí
© REUTERS/ Kevin Lamarque
14:43 06.05.2017







EEUU planea vender a Arabia Saudí sistemas de defensa antimisiles THAAD, así como el software para su manejo. También pretende reanudar las conversaciones sobre los suministros de cuatro buques de combate multiuso a Riad, comunicó la agencia Reuters citando a varias fuentes cercanas a las conversaciones.

Según fuentes de la agencia, se está examinando el acuerdo de la compañía Lockheed Martin sobre los suministros de sistemas de Defensa Terminal de Área a Gran Altitud (THAAD, por sus siglas en inglés) por 1.000 millones de dólares. Además, no se descarta que Riad compre a la compañía el software C2BMC, que permite efectuar el control y manejar combates y satélites.

El medio señala que Washington trata de mejorar las relaciones con Riad, afectadas por el acuerdo nuclear con Irán durante la presidencia de Barack Obama. Se indica que la Casa Blanca se propone firmar contratos militares con sus aliados tradicionales por 1.000 millones de dólares.

Además, Arabia Saudí podría comprar varios buques de combate multiuso. El acuerdo, por un monto de 11.500 millones de dólares, fue logrado aún en 2015. Se indica que podría ser la primera vez en las últimas decenas de años que EEUU vende sus buques militares a otros países.

Las partes negocian también los envíos a Riad de bombas Paveway guiadas por láser, fabricadas por la compañía Raytheon, así como de municiones antiblindaje.

Reuters escribe que las exportaciones de armamento estadounidense se controlan por el Congreso de EEUU a fin de que su otro aliado, —Israel —pueda mantener su ventaja militar cualitativa ante los países vecinos.

En abril, Corea del Sur desplegó sistemas antimisiles THAAD, enviados por EEUU. El presidente estadounidense, Donald Trump, expresó su intención de recibir 1.000 millones de dólares por la defensa antimisil, de parte de Seúl.*_


----------



## Justo Bueno (6 May 2017)

Ultimate dijo:


> Salen a la luz los planes de EEUU para armar a Arabia Saudí
> _*Salen a la luz los planes de EEUU para armar a Arabia Saudí
> © REUTERS/ Kevin Lamarque
> 14:43 06.05.2017
> ...



_Estos desgraciados wahabitas follacabriles cuyo único mérito en la vida ha sido nacer con el culo encima de Ghawar, armándose hasta los dientes pero con un "ejército" penosamente indolente, vago y poco acostumbrado a disparar contra guerreros de verdad... habría que verlos en una situación como la que vive Siria. Igual que la propaganda sionista dice que Irán es un foco de terrorismo internacional, yo no veo eso, ni aún siendo apoyados por Hezbollah (obviamente por eso son acusados, porque Israel tiene terror a la resistencia libanesa, todos nos sabemos el juego). El verdadero foco del terrorismo islamista es Arratia Saudí. Ánimo a las fuerzas de Ansarolah en Yemen!! Gracias por el aporte._





jerjes dijo:


> Fromthefront.
> 
> El Ejercito sirio se prepara para lanzar una operacion desde la ciudad de Palmira para capturar la ciudad de Sukhnah en la carretera de Palmira-Deir Ezzor( unos 50 Km al este de Palmira). El objetivo de la operacion es establecer un punto de apoyo para un avance más en direccion Deir-Ezzor. El viernes el Ministreo de Defensa de Rusia tambien confirmó q las fuerzas gubernamentales apoyadas por las fuerzas rusas Aeroespaciales desarrollaran el avance al oeste de Palmira.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Exclusive: Tiger Forces deploy to Palmyra front for massive offensive
> _*Exclusiva: Tiger Forces se despliega en el frente de Palmyra para una ofensiva masiva
> Leith Fadel - 05/05/2017
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> VIDEO: Syrian Army purges ISIS from Deir Ezzor airport surroundings
> _*VIDEO: Ejército sirio elimina ISIS de los alrededores del aeropuerto de Deir Ezzor
> Andrew Illingworth - 06/05/2017
> 
> ...





El-Mano dijo:


> Iniciado por estiercol inmobiliario:
> 
> "Yo lo que veo es que desde hace unos meses SON LOS KURDOS QUIENES ESTÁN AVANZANDO, con la desbandada de los ratas y apoyados por parte de los EEUU, avanzan a pasos agigantados, de seguir así estos llegan a Damasco en un par de meses...nos guste o no, desde hace un tiempo son los kurdos los que llevan la iniciativa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (6 May 2017)

Subo hilo:



Ultimate dijo:


> Russian special forces to take part in Deir Ezzor's liberation
> _*Fuerzas especiales rusas participarán en la liberación de Deir Ezzor
> Leith Fadel - 06/05/2017 0
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Un mapa más realista de la situación real en Siria.
> Las Ratas apoyadas por Jordania y USA se han retirado del desierto._
> 
> 
> ...





Galilee dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1
> 
> #Syria #Homs #EasternHoms A Female #SAA #SyrianArmy Unit part of 5th Corps / Fifth Corps 2nd Brigade getting ready for #Palmyra Battles.





Harman dijo:


> _Las Ratas autodenominadas “moderadas” no están por la labor de cumplir el acuerdo.
> 
> Parte de su "dircurso" es el de nuestros Troll's de cabecera.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 May 2017)

viva siria!!
gracias por tus contribuciones buen trabajo!


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 May 2017)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> viva siria!!
> gracias por tus contribuciones buen trabajo!



Gracias a ti compañero.
Del hilo de Siria:



Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 13 shace 13 segundos
> 
> 
> ##SAA also reached the Batama area in #Qalamoun
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> (...) Te has pasado siete pueblos.
> Tengo algún que otro amigo, (de la rama de la medicina) que es tan mahometano como un servidor cristiano para bodas, bautizos, entierros y tal.
> Haces un flaco favor a las gentes que como un servidor, intentamos llevarnos más o menos bien con creencias diferentes. Créeme, si te digo que me cisco en todas las religiones, pero convendrás conmigo en que hay un punto de tolerancia que no debe pasarse por simple educación. Ojo que si se pasan con lo mío, voy a degüello...supongo que tú también..., por eso sugiero que no caigamos en las trampas que nos ponen quienes sabemos, trampas que sirven para desviar la atención debida, hacia otros derroteros que no tienen nada que ver con lo que estamos debatiendo.
> El problema no es religioso, hostias, sino económico, geoestratégico, e iría más allá inclusive, añadiendo que todo el problema de Siria se reduce a encontrarse en una encrucijada metahistórica donde USA se juega su futuro como imperio en decadencia.
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army advances along Damascus-Baghdad Highway for first time in years
> *Ejército sirio avanza a lo largo de carretera Damasco-Bagdad por primera vez en años
> Leith Fadel - 08/05/2017
> 
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Pregunta para el pollo sin cabeza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 May 2017)

Del hilo Guerra en Siria. (algunos de los) Posts mejor valorados por el resto de conforeros. Viva Siria libre del eje del mal!! Detrás de Damasco vendría tu barrio!! Soberanía y libertad para todos los pueblos del mundo. Muerte a la muerte. Sionistas HDLGP.



Ultimate dijo:


> Ejército sirio y el Hashid al Shaabi de Iraq lanzarán operación para limpiar la frontera de terroristas del EI
> _*Ejército sirio y el Hashid al Shaabi de Iraq lanzarán operación para limpiar la frontera de terroristas del EI
> Hace 24 mins, 8 mayo 2017
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> El SAA avanza contra el NSA hacia la frontera con Iraq alomitas:
> 
> NDF‏
> @DefFor
> ...





antorcha de diógenes dijo:


> Con un cierto retraso, pongo una pequeña reseña de Telesur sobre la Conferencia de Paz en Siria que se celebró hace unos días en Madrid.
> 
> Entrevistan al embajador de Venezuela, a Rosa Regás y a Javier Couso.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tierra Azul (8 May 2017)

Hay ecos de posible lio en europa por verse esta...

Documentos Filtrados de Macron Contienen Planes Secretos para la IslamizaciÃ³n de Francia y Europa – El Daily Stormer


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 May 2017)

TESTIMONIOS - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (9 May 2017)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> TESTIMONIOS - YouTube



Gracias por tu aportación y por subir el hilo.
Seguimos, del hilo de Siria:



Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 28 minhace 28 minutos
> 
> Syrian MoF declare that SAA is going to take control ofAl Badiya region&Jordan border (from Suveyda to Deyr ez Zor)
> *
> *Siria MoF declara que SAA va a tomar el control de Al Badiya región y la frontera de Jordania (de Suveyda a Deyr ez Zor)*





SPQR dijo:


> Video de combates en Qaboun, en el entorno de la subestación eléctrica, que se vé al fondo.
> 
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Face To Face Combat With SAA Tank In Qaboun, Damascus
> ...





Vodkaconhielo dijo:


> Creo que con los acuerdos Rusia aposto por la Turquia de Erdogan en desmedro de los kurdos, sin duda la eleccion logica desde el plano estrategico, pero si esto se consuma los kurdos seran automaticamente enemigos de Rusia y por consecuencia del gobierno sirio.
> 
> Turquia y los kurdos del PKK(YPG,YPJ, Policia del Rojava) son o eran los comodines en este conflicto, pueden jugar a dos bandas con EEUU/OTAN o Rusia&aliados, segun les convenga. Eso han venido haciendo durante toda la guerra. Si se elige claramente algun bando ya no se puede seguir jugando habilmente con los dos como venia haciendo Rusia con kurdos y turcos.
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Ayer estaba viendo el objetivo, estaban retransmitiendo el concierto de raperos en parís. Entre banderas francesas había una bandera enorme de la Siria otánica, me dieron ganas de vomitar. Estad seguros de que los yihadistas estaban celebrando la victoria de Macron, ese imbécil a sueldo de Rotchschild va a seguir con la misma política genocida del pinguino y el enano en oriente medio y el Magreb.
> 
> Macron es la operación Rivera que han montado en Francia, un intento desesperado de seguir el mismo camino de huida hacia adelante de este asqueroso sistema basado en la especulación, dinero ficticio y genocidios sobre los pueblos del mundo. La resistencia siria no caerá ante este pijo banquero, de la misma forma que no cayó ante sus predecesores, todo lo invertido para la destrucción de Siria les será devuelto de una forma dolorosa, la gran derrota de oligarquía occidental que acabará sellando su destino, el fin del imperio.
> 
> Que disfrute de su victoria, será una de las pocas que tendrá en el futuro.





Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 14 minhace 14 minutos
> 
> 1/2
> Huge American, British and Jordanian forces along with 4000 militants were mobalized to the Syrian-Jordanian boarders.
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Parece que los avances del SAA en esta zona cogieron totalmente desprevenidos a las ratas verdes y a sus patrocinadores.
> 
> De ahí toda la campaña anunciando el despliegue sirio a Palmira para dirigirse a Deir Ez-Zor y es precisamente este frente el que no se moverá, hasta no tener asegurados los flancos.
> 
> ...





Nico dijo:


> La jugada siria es clara. Rodear la frontera con Jordania para evitar que los yanquis -y los jordanos- puedan avanzar libremente por el corazón de Siria con la excusa de que "combaten al ISIS".
> 
> De este modo, las tropas jordano-usanas de querer seguir avanzando tendrían que hacerlo pasando por encima de tropas sirias y eso, es un "casus belli" que la comunidad internacional no puede consentir.
> 
> ...







txarra dijo:


> Vodka ¿estas seguro de que Sirios, iraníes y libaneses aceptarán la creación de un califato en el norte de Siria? No creo que eso pase, puede que los rusos estén ahora llevándose bien con Turquía, pero me da que lo hacen sobretodo para conseguir concesiones de Turqúia, sobretodo en lo que respecta a la guerra y temas económicos como contratos de gas. Pero de allí a que Rusia acepte la creación de un estado salafista en todo el norte del País me parece demasiado.
> 
> Puede pasar cualquier cosa, pero los enemigos de EEUU acepten semejante cosa me parece demasiado.
> 
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> se dividirán en dos, la mayor parte irá a la derecha hacia Al Tanf. Llevo un par de semanas dando la barrila con la zona y sus movimientos.
> 
> Por la carretera de Bagdhad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (9 May 2017)

Del hilo *Guerra en Siria*. Me auto-cito por Janice y por Antonio, no por ego:



BookChin777 dijo:


> _Dejo aquí la última reflexión de mi querida *Janice Kortkamp*, usana enamorada de Siria. Supongo que Putin tendrá algo que ver en "la manera de ver las cosas" que tiene esta señora, igual a mi me está faltando financiación del Kremlin y los Mullahs pues mi ordenador es una basura y necesitaría una nuevo. Tengo que contactar, que a 20 céntimos el post no me da para un PC nuevo... jejeje
> Buen texto de hace un par de días que estaría bien que lo leyeran algunas feministas de cartón-piedra que ladran al unísono lo que ven en TV, mass mierda y redes sociales. También muchos podemitas que "se informan" de lo que pasa en Siria con Santiago Alba Rico y Leila Nachawati, follacabras puros. Humanitarismo por los likes, la vida es bella, el mundo va bien. Yo amo a una feminista real, crítica y librepensadora, pero hace tiempo que no me cruzo con ninguna... en fin, conectamos con Janice:_
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Syria Today‏ @todayinsyria 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> #Suwayda | Lions of the East Army (FSA) target Khalkhalah Airbase with multiple launch rocket system (MLRS)
> *
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Videos en 360
> *Recorra la Plaza Roja en 360° a bordo del legendario tanque T-34-85
> 9 may 2017, 08 :04 GMT
> 
> Recorra la Plaza Roja en 360° a bordo del legendario tanque T-34-85 - YouTube*





jerjes dijo:


> DESDE EL FRENTE
> BATALLA DE MOSUL-9-5-2017
> LLEGANDO A SU FASEW FINAL.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (10 May 2017)

_gUSAnia arma a las SDF, y las ratas reverdes sanas moderadas liberales salafistas siguen recibiendo armas de medio mundo... desde el hilo *Guerra en Siria*_.








explorador dijo:


> News_Executive‏ @News_Executive 6 sHace 7 segundos
> Más
> BREAKING: U.S administration approves providing heavier weapons to Syria's Kurds, despite Turkey objections.-AP
> 
> Última hora: Los E.E.U.U. Administración aprueba proporcionando *armas pesadas *a los kurdos sirios, a pesar de Turquía objeciones.-AP





Ultimate dijo:


> El sistema antimisiles israelí
> _*El sistema antimisiles israelí “Honda de David” inútil frente a los misiles de Hezbolá
> Hace 11 mins 9 mayo, 2017
> 
> ...





felino66 dijo:


> *Siria: Los nuevos planes del gobierno para moverse hacia el Este*
> 
> 09 de mayo de 2017
> 
> ...





Vodkaconhielo dijo:


> Creo que hay un mal entendido, la noticia original y completa dice que las armas de EEUU van para las SDF pero no van para los kurdos del YPG/PKK (al menos no directamente) sino para las facciones arabes que tambien forman parte de las SDF. Estos serian los encargados de liberar Raqqa.
> 
> Para mi eso tiene sentido, porque a EEUU le interesa mas la zona del Eufrates alrededor de Deir y controlar la frontera con Iraq, el norte ,menos Hasakah es para el califato con auspicio turco.
> 
> ...





Galilee dijo:


> Contraofensiva de los yihadistas respaldados por Occidente en el sudeste de Damasco fracasa.
> 
> Western backed militants (the Forces of Martyr Ahmad al-Abdo and its allies) have tried to counter-attack against Syrian army troops advancing in the desert southeast of Damascus. However, government forces were able to defend their gains in the area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (10 May 2017)

Del hilo *Guerra en Siria*, las aportaciones más destacadas de las últimas horas, a modo "resumen". 
"Thankea" si crees que Israel es un cáncer en la zona:



eljusticiero dijo:


> *EE.UU EMPIEZA A SUMINISTRAS VEHÍCULOS BLINDADOS A LOS KURDOS
> *
> 
> @A_Ozkok: US army has started to send Cougar armoured vehicles to the #Syria|n #Kurdish #PYD/#YPG.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Russia Sends M-30 Howitzers To Syrian Government Forces - Media
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Qatar debe dejar de fianciar islamistas
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Syrian Arab Army* (FB)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Trump califica de
> *Trump califica de ‘muy buena’ la reunión con Lavrov
> miércoles, 10 de mayo de 2017 17:50
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN - retwitteó
> Russian Embassy, UK@RussianEmbassy 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> 16 Russian special operations troops defended a strategic height in Aleppo prov.for 48 hrs vs 300 Nusra fighters without taking casualties.
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (11 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo. Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_




Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 2 hhace 2 horas
> 
> 3 #ISIS key leaders fled from AlMayadeen in the southwestern countryside of #DeirEzZor 2 AlBadia. It turned out that they R in AlTanaf camp
> *
> *3 de Los líderes clave de ISIS huyeron de AlMayadeen en el campo al suroeste de #DeirEzZor a AlBadia. Resultó que están en el campamento de AlTanaf*





bubble bubble dijo:


> Alguien comentó aquí hace algún tiempo, comparando la relación Turquía-USA con los estados vasallos del imperio romano, que estos siempre terminaban obedeciendo a Roma. No es cierto, frecuentemente dichos estados eran absorbidos directamente por Roma tras un periodo de discrepancias, como por ejemplo le sucedió a Judea.
> 
> Creó que es adecuado reseñar estos sucesos históricos debido a que podemos estar a punto de ver en tiempo real algo semejante. USA lanzó los misiles contra Siria sin mucho resultado, y aunque no ha recibido respuesta directa parece que no ha amedrantado a Rusia e Irán. Después probo con Best Korea, y estos le han aceptado el envite sin arredrarse. Así pues estos bocados se antojan demasiado indigestos ahora mismo para los americanos, y aunque sinceramente la situación es tan tensa que todo puede acabar saltando por uno u otro lugar, la lógica parece indicar que sería más fácil desestabilizar y saquear otro estado. Venezuela parece el más apropiado. País opositor, a punto de la guerra civil y con mucho petróleo que saquear.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Continúan las peleas entre Ratas en el este de Ghouta_
> 
> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 8 hHace *8 horas*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 13 hHace *13 horas*
> 
> #BREAKING // #Sputnik:
> #Jordanian Air Force shoots down a reconnaissance plane near the border with #Syria
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> In pictures: Syrian Army tank takes direct hit from ISIS drone in rural Aleppo
> *En imágenes: el tanque del ejército sirio recibe ataque directo de un dron de ISIS en las zonas rurales de Alepo
> Chris Tomson - 11/05/2017 0
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (11 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo. Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



eljusticiero dijo:


> El llorón mayor de la región (Cerdogan) frustrado por que no puede detener a Trump por ser "gülenista". Le está bien empleado.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas, parece que se prepara una reunión/cumbre entre el mundo islámico y EE.UU en la visita de Trump a Arabia Saudí.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Austria condena a cadena perpétua a un demandante de asilo por ejecutar a 20 soldados sirios en Homs
> *
> 
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Syria سورية *(FB)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – May 11, 2017: Syrian Army Renews Operation Against ISIS In Eastern Aleppo *
> 
> Syrian War Report





Harman dijo:


> _La penúltima “hazaña” de las Ratas._
> 
> 
> The'Nimr'Tiger @Souria4Syrians 2 hHace 2 horas
> ...


----------



## Total War (11 May 2017)

Gracias BookChin777 por el hilo.


----------



## Justo Bueno (12 May 2017)

Total War dijo:


> Gracias BookChin777 por el hilo.



_Si sirve de algo, yo contento. Mi intención es buena. 
Ya ha llegado a 10.000 visitas, mientras pueda seguiré actualizando, hasta la derrota final de los sionistas y asociados. Saludos Total War._



Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 8 minHace 8 minutos
> 
> 1/3
> From the battles of #SAA against #AlNusra terrorists in the southeastern section of AlQaboun.
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> *SEGÚN ALGUNAS FUENTES, TURQUÍA ADVIERTE QUE LANZARÁ UNA OPERACIÓN "MASIVA" CONTRA EL YPG SI EE.UU NO DEJA DE ARMARLES*
> 
> *@taylieli: Unconfirmed: Turkish gov. informed US, a full scale operation would be performed for
> d north of #Syria, if decision 2arm ypg not withdrawn
> ...





SouriaBasharUBas dijo:


> Llevamos muchos años de guerra pero a veces parecemos nuevos. No va a a pasar nada entre Turquía y usa o Turquía y los kurdos de rojava, todos esos blindados y armamento que Trump esta enviando a siria se quedara en siria, nunca serán utilizados contra cerdogan por mucho que este siga exterminando a los kurdos de Turquía. Los kurdos de rojava son las nuevas putitas de los sionistas y estos ya les tienen dicho que si quieren su apoyo e independencia a cerdogan ni mirarlo, y el turco lo sabe, todo es un teatro o puesta en escena, los únicos perjudicados aquí son los sirios, os recuerdo que por mucho que Assad este ganando la guerra sigue siendo el objetivo principal de los genocidas sionistas y los ataques al pueblo sirio están lejos de haber terminado.





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Syrian Arab Army* (FB)
> 
> "Según el Ministro de Defensa del Reino Unido, la denominada Coalición Saudita se está defendiendo a sí misma bombardeando al país árabe más pobre, que viene con un bloqueo completo amenazando con una hambruna en Yemen, luego añadió que los saudíes tienen derecho a pedir a sus aliados que les apoyen. Una alianza de la que se puede estar orgulloso. Un acto de cobardía por parte del país que más gasta en la Defensa de la región, y sin embargo todavía no logra triunfar contra un país sin fuerza aérea y sin defensas aéreas, mejor aún, en múltiples ocasiones La Arabia Saudita creció dentro de Arabia Saudita y tuvo que bombardear sus propios territorios.
> Pero para Siria defenderse contra un terrorismo que el Oeste creó y el Saudita ha financiado y pedir ayuda rusa e iraní entre otros aliados no es aceptable.
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> US confirms Kurdish forces made a deal with Islamic State over Tabqa surrender
> *EEUU confirma que las fuerzas kurdas hicieron un acuerdo con el Estado Islámico sobre la rendición de Tabqa
> Chris Tomson - 12/05/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 21 minhace 21 minutos
> 
> Breaking , Report :
> Syrian Army control Al-Talila area East #Palmyra
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Las ratas negras hacieno pactos con los kurdos para salir sin problemas de Tabqah
> SAC and SDF Liberate Tabqah > Operation Inherent Resolve > News Article View
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. *Pág.90-91-92*
_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo. Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Harman dijo:


> _Al fin y al cabo son filiales de la misma casa matriz.
> Solo han cambiado la marca y la banderola._
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-may-2017 at 12:49 ----------
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 23 minhace 23 minutos
> 
> *Breaking || Syrian Army and Allies liberate AL-Muhaded mounts East of ZAZA checkpoints in Damascus - Bagdad Road*





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian government and militant groups reach a new agreement in eastern Damascus
> *Gobierno de Siria y grupos militantes alcanzan un nuevo acuerdo en el este de Damasco
> Ivan Yakovlev - 12/05/2017
> 
> ...





circodelia2 dijo:


> *Por aquí andaban los ratatrolls aplaudiendo con las orejas porque los FSA estaban recibiendo apoyo de los gUSAnos...Pues que no se tropiecen con muchos de estos:
> *
> 
> 16 zpeztnaks rusos rechazan a 300 yihadistas
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 17 minhace 17 minutos
> 
> #SAA #NDF captured al-Naria area where located on Rasm Hamida-Jabab Hamad road #EastHoms
> *
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Exclusive: Reinforcements from Syrian Army start pouring to besieged Deir Ezzor city
> *Exclusivo: Refuerzos del ejército sirio comienzan a trasladarse a la ciudad sitiada de Deir Ezzor
> Ivan Yakovlev - 12/05/2017
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Unos 70 terroristas del EI,se han retirado de la ciudad de Tabqa, depues de un acuerdo con los SDF kurdos. La coalicion liderada por EE.UU confirma un posible corredor abierto para los terroristas q operan en Rabqa y la presa del mismo nombre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 May 2017)

*Páginas 92-93-94-95 *del hilo Siria XXIX: *Guerra en Siria*



BookChin777 dijo:


> Muy buena noticia!!
> Ahora sólo queda liberar las bases de *Abu al-Duhur *(cayó en 2015) y *Taftanaz* (cayó en 2013) en Idlib, en manos de Al-Nusra/HTS/Al-Qaeda; la base de *Hamdan* en Abu Kamal (Deir ez-Zor, cayó en 2012), en manos del EI; y bueno los kurdos tienen las bases de * Menagh* en Alepo, y *Tabqa*... ¿un mal menor? Que alguien me corrija si me dejo algo.
> 
> Viva Siria libre y en paz!!
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Syrian Army kicks off offensive to liberate Palmyra-Deir Ezzor Road
> 
> El ejercito continua empujando en su operación a gran escala para conectar deir ez-zor con Palmira, según la noticia ahora está empujando en el oeste de Arak para seguir hacia la estación de bombeo T3 (la estación está al este de talilah, el terreno que acaban de liberar al este de Palmira).
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Updated map of Syrian War shows ISIL's collapse in 2017
> *Mapa actualizado de Guerra Siria muestra el colapso de ISIL en 2017
> Leith Fadel - 13/05/2017
> 
> ...





Tramontano dijo:


> La mayoría de los videos que he visto sobre unidades del EI rendidas o eliminadas reflejan una falta de uniformidad absoluta y un desaseo notable.
> 
> En los videos propagandísticos venden un ejército y en la realidad vemos unidades completamente abandonadas, no van vestidos ni para mezclarse entre los civiles...
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 4 hHace 4 horas
> 
> #Syria #Damascus #Syrian Reporter in Damascus Says Militants who are trapped in last 15% of #Qaboun #Kaboun #kABOON rejected reconciliation
> *
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. *Pág.95-96-97*
_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo. Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Harman dijo:


> Peto Lucem‏ @PetoLucem 35 minhace 35 minutos
> 
> *NEW MAP: #SAA captured #Jirah airbase in E-#Aleppo from #ISIS, #SDF is advancing towards #IslamicState capital #Raqqah. #Syria*
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *El ejército sirio recupera completamente la fortaleza rebelde clave en el noreste de Damasco*
> por *Zen Adra*
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 5 minhace 5 minutos
> 
> Apparently, US&Jordan backed militants withdrew from the Baghdad-Damascus road.
> SAA source said that they were advancing against #ISIS
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Todo el barrio de Qaboun limpio y Barzeh en proceso de retirada.
> 
> Estiércol ¿ves como el ejercito puede liberar ciudades cuando se lo propone?





jerjes dijo:


> En el este del campo de Homs el Ejercito sirio capturó el sur de las canteras de Al-Musherfah y comenzó a preparar un ataque a la localidad de Rasm Hamidah.Las fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas se dirigieron hacia varias posiciones del EI en las inmediaciones del campo de Talila en Palmira este y las montañas Shomriya en el este del campo de Homs.
> 
> El Ejercito capturo Talila zona de entrada al este de Palmira, despues de violentos ataques contra los terroristas del EI.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 2 minHace 2 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Damascus #EastGhouta #Qaboun - Situation Update -
> - #SAA enter #Tishreen for mine clearing -
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> VIDEO: US-backed rebels launch GRAD rockets on Syrian Army positions east of Damascus
> *Los rebeldes apoyados por Estados Unidos lanzan cohetes GRAD contra posiciones del ejército sirio al este de Damasco
> Chris Tomson - 13/05/2017
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (14 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. *Pág.98-99*
_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo. Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_


Iniciado por *Harman *

Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 12 minhace 12 minutos
Another 41 people who left al-Waer and were evacuated to Jarablus have returned to al-Waer, Homs
**Otras 41 personas que dejaron all-Wear y fueron evacuadas a Jarablus han regresado a al-Waer, Hom*s


cryfar74 dijo:


> Una victoria mas y si cabe la mas importante que cualquier otra hoy, el "boca a boca", las 9 familias que iniciaron este regreso seguro hablaron bien de la acogida que tuvieron y que la reconciliación funciona.
> 
> Que el pueblo quiera a su presidente es la peor derrota que sufrirán aquellos que quisieron destruir el país.
> 
> Vendrán mas, despues de éstos.





Ultimate dijo:


> A group of ISIS militants neutralized by Syrian Army near Deir Ezzor Airbase
> *Un grupo de militantes de ISIS neutralizados por el ejército sirio cerca de Deir Ezzor Airbase
> Ivan Castro - 13/05/2017
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Syrian Arab Army* (FB)
> 
> "SAA en ruta a las fronteras sirio-iraquíes.al-Sabe 'Biyar, noreste de Damasco en el desierto sirio."
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Latest map of east Damascus after jihadists surrendered Al-Qaboun
> *Último mapa del este de Damasco, después de la rendición yihadista de Al-Qaboun
> Leith Fadel - 14/05/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Islamic World News‏ @A7_Mirza 13 hHace *13 horas*
> 
> *#Jarrah airbase liberated by #SAA Tiger forces in east of #Aleppo
> #Syria #سوریه #حلب*
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Apoyo médico a terroristas sirios causa crisis financiera en Israel - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> *Apoyo médico a terroristas sirios causa crisis financiera en Israel
> domingo, 14 de mayo de 2017 8 :04
> 
> ...


----------



## Fred Flintstone (14 May 2017)

Este me parece un buen hilo para denunciar las veces que nuestros propios gobernantes nos intentan engañar en contra de nuestros propios intereses, como individuos y como sociedad. Adjunto un enlace que trata, de manera introductoria, los tejemanejes de nuestras élites en África hoy en día. Incluye reportes de ONGs metiendo mano, mercenarios estadounidenses, fundaciones israelíes y "observatorios" basados en Reino Unido.

Ahora que Europa controla los campos petrolíferos del sur de Sudán, ya nadie se acuerda de Darfur. Que levante la mano quien sepa cómo se resolvió aquel conflicto.

Human Rights and Foreign Intervention in The Sudan



Spoiler



¿Es el crimen contra los pueblos nuba, el de Sudán?

El New York Times, George Clooney, los ministros bautistas de los Estados Unidos, Martin Luther King III, Genocide Watch, Amnistía Internacional, entre otros que se ocupan de los derechos humanos, están protestando contra las tácticas militares del Gobierno de Sudán en su nueva frontera con Sudán del Sur, De civiles Nuba en las montañas de Nuba. Los informes de bombardeos que a menudo son tambores de petróleo llenos de explosivos empujados de los aviones pueden parecer poco impresionantes para un público norteamericano que ha aceptado los bombardeos de la OTAN de Kosovo, Yugoslavia y más recientemente Libia (Cinco Hiroshimas De bombas fueron gastadas en civiles iraquíes bajo "Operación Tormenta del Desierto"). El Genocide Watch de Estados Unidos ha puesto una "Advertencia de Genocidio de Emergencia" para los Nuba, encontrando a las personas objetivos de ejecución y extinción, pero no pone ninguna advertencia para el pueblo de Sudán como un grupo nacional.

La agenda de los Estados Unidos y la OTAN para expandirse a África, posiblemente para re-colonizar, continúa con la toma de Outtara de Costa de Marfil, el reemplazo de Gaddafi en Libia, la independencia de Sudán del Sur y otros. Su patrón es la desestabilización que conduce a la guerra civil, a continuación, el apoyo militar a un lado y el establecimiento de un gobierno dependiente de los países de la OTAN para la asistencia militar y los contratos corporativos. El costo inaceptable en vidas africanas ha variado.

Dentro de este patrón, una advertencia de genocidio para una agrupación tribal corre el riesgo de contribuir a los llamados a la intervención militar extranjera: los signatarios de la Convención sobre el Genocidio están obligados a intervenir si se está produciendo un genocidio. Las intervenciones militares requieren el fracaso de alternativas pacíficas. Y la decisión de si un programa es genocidio o no es consistentemente hecha por expertos profundamente arraigados al servicio de las políticas neocoloniales.

Mi propia comprensión es que los pueblos Nuba dentro de Sudán, de muchas tribus e idiomas, están bajo ataque, y la supervivencia de esta porción del grupo está en riesgo. Con la ayuda humanitaria prohibida en su región (el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU ha solicitado recientemente que se permita la entrada de asistencia), un gran número de refugiados que se van y una historia de luchas por la independencia y persecución recíproca, es una advertencia contra el genocidio. El abuso de cualquier grupo de víctimas sudanesas por el gobierno de Sudán o debido a las políticas de gobiernos extranjeros. El establishment de derechos humanos de Occidente ha vilipendiado constantemente al Gobierno de Sudán por la muerte masiva de su pueblo. Es posible que el gobierno esté luchando por la soberanía de Sudán, su protección de su pueblo, contra programas de muerte masiva iniciados por fuerzas externas. Una tercera alternativa es que el gobierno y los no africanos están en connivencia para despoblar las regiones para la explotación de recursos empresariales.

Historia reciente2, Sudán fue blanco de una desestabilización en 1991 cuando tomó partido con Irak cuando Irak fue "bombardeado hasta la edad de piedra" por las fuerzas estadounidenses y de la Coalición. Las divisiones a largo plazo dentro de Sudán fueron explotadas por potencias extranjeras. Una guerra civil en el sur liderada por el norteamericano John Garang extendió su grupo hasta Darfur para entrenar a grupos rebeldes, lo que abrió otro frente contra el gobierno central. Uno de los resultados fue las tragedias de Darfur con los inevitables crímenes de guerra de ambas partes. Las legiones de las campañas "Save Darfur" ayudaron a debilitar al gobierno, mientras que Sudán del Sur, con apoyo de Estados Unidos, ganó su independencia a través de un referéndum democrático. El 9 de julio de 2011 se convirtió en la República de Sudán del Sur, carente de un nombre africano ante el mundo para reflejar su creación neocolonial. La campaña por su libertad fue "exitosa" excepto para los millones de otros sudaneses que perdieron la vida por la guerra civil y el hambre. A pesar de los acuerdos oficiales de paz, las guerras civiles en Darfur y en el Sudán oriental continúan.

Al lado de los rebeldes del sur de Sudán, los Nuba, que permanecen dentro del propio Sudán, han mantenido sus propias fuerzas militares, favoreciendo también la secesión de Sudán y el gobierno está librando una guerra contra ellos con daños criminales a los civiles Nuba. Los rebeldes Nuba son entrenados por generaciones de guerra civil. Muchos Nuba son ahora parte de las fuerzas armadas de Sudán del Sur. La dispersión de los Nuba ha dado al grupo cierta protección contra el genocidio.

En la independencia de Sudán del Sur, la Misión Militar de las Naciones Unidas en Sudán (MINUS) cesó y volvió a abrirse durante un año para proteger, en cambio, Sudán del Sur con sus propias divisiones tribales. Aunque se informó poco de la asistencia militar de la ONU en Sudán, sus fuerzas fueron acusadas esporádicamente de atrocidades. El cambio impuso una reingeniería social de Sudán que sacrificó los Nuba de la región del Nilo Azul y las Montañas Nuba al Gobierno de Sudán. Mientras que las Naciones Unidas no encontraron los intentos de Sudán para superar el "genocidio" de desestabilización occidental en Dafur, el presidente Omar al-Bashir sigue siendo acusado por la Corte Penal Internacional, por genocidio y crímenes de guerra.

Lo que se logró con el bombardeo de la ex República de Yugoslavia se realizó y se está llevando a cabo en Sudán gracias a la ayuda en casos de desastre, campañas en los medios de comunicación y organizaciones de derechos humanos que sirven a una agresiva agenda política y militar. Aunque los medios de comunicación de la OTAN transmiten noticias de los movimientos rebeldes africanos, especialmente cuando éstos sirven a una agenda occidental, los medios rara vez revelan fuentes de armamento y asistencia encubierta. En 2012 Amnistía Internacional ha culpado a China, a los países de la antigua Unión Soviética ya Bielorrusia de haber vendido armas al Gobierno del Sudán, para causar "graves violaciones de derechos humanos" .3 En su informe "Sudán: No hay fin a la violencia en Darfur" Armamento usado por el Gobierno de Sudán, mientras que básicamente dibuja un espacio en blanco sobre quién ha suministrado a los rebeldes y las fuerzas anti-gubernamentales. El armamento de grupos rebeldes por países extranjeros podría considerarse un acto de agresión por poder.

Compass Direct, que se centra en la persecución de los cristianos, informa que el Gobierno ha dirigido a familias cristianas e iglesias cristianas entre los Nuba. Sin embargo, los grupos tribales en el Norte son predominantemente musulmanes e incluyen animistas. En un artículo para The Guardian4, el Dr. Mukesh Kapila, cuyas credenciales de derechos humanos son excepcionales, advierte sobre el genocidio contra los Nuba como pueblo. Su artículo es testigo del bombardeo del gobierno de civiles Nuba, pero omite la mención de más de diez mil combatientes armados Nuba.

Las anteriores denuncias de genocidio del Dr. Kapila en Darfur alentaron la acusación de la CPI por genocidio del Presidente al-Bashir. Antes de eso, el Dr. Kapila fue parte del primer equipo británico que entró en Ruanda a la victoria de Paul Kagame por las fuerzas tutsis sobre los hutu y el desplazamiento del gobierno elegido democráticamente por Ruanda. Actualmente, la BBC lo señala como "representante especial de la Fundación Aegis", una organización de Estados Unidos dedicada a prevenir el genocidio cuyas áreas de operación están listadas como Memorial del Holocausto en Nottingham, un monumento de genocidio en Kigali, Ruanda y Sudán. El sitio web de la Fundación enumera un solo "donante", el Pears Group, un fondo sin fines de lucro pro-Israel que también financia "Crisis Action", una organización que alienta directamente las intervenciones. Estas organizaciones están dentro de un campo políticamente alineado entonces, llevando enlaces web a quién es quién de la industria del genocidio. Admirable en su rechazo a aceptar el sufrimiento de grupos bajo su preocupación, por omisión los crímenes cometidos por sus propios grupos están protegidos de enjuiciamiento. El mecanismo permite una inevitable progresión de la injusticia y la muerte en masa.

El argumento de si los casos específicos de asesinatos en masa son "genocidio" o no se convierte en secundaria a la violación básica en curso de la humanidad de toda la gente por cualquier grupo que causa la muerte en masa.

Los Nuba han proporcionado durante siglos refugio en las montañas Nuba para otros que escapan de la esclavitud. Merecen honor y refugio. Para salvarlos a ellos ya los pueblos de todo el mundo sacrificados por los ingenieros sociales de un nuevo orden mundial, podríamos mirar más profundamente que el gobierno de Omar al-Bashir que puede estar tratando de ahorrar a su país controles coloniales renovados.

Un esfuerzo sincero por detener las muertes masivas en África, que de hecho podría revelar un programa de genocidio no africano, requeriría lógicamente una garantía internacional de la soberanía de Sudán y una misión militar de la ONU responsable ante la Asamblea General para proteger a los pueblos nuba. La paz de Darfur y los pueblos de Abyei. Más profundamente, todos los contratos de corporaciones extranjeras dentro de Sudán y Sudán del Sur podrían ser congelados hasta que sean aprobados por la Unión Africana, un mecanismo que debería ser extendido a los contratos de derechos de recursos en todos los países africanos.

Notas

1 "¿Hay suficiente voluntad política para detener las atrocidades de Sudán?" Amanda Grzyb y Gerald Caplan, 24 de agosto de 2011, Globe and Mail "; "Una situación desalentadora en Nuba", El Fateh Osman (Oxfam), 29 de febrero de 2012, The New York Times; "Genocidio de Emergencia: Darfur, Montañas Nuba, Estado del Nilo Azul", Genocide Watch, 8 de marzo de 2012, <i> Observatorio del Genocidio </ i>; "Los legisladores, la estrella de cine Clooney arrestado en la protesta anti-Sudán", Kevin Fogarty, 16 de marzo 2012, Thomson Reuters; "Clooney, Duque de ERLC protesta contra el bloqueo de alimentos, ayuda de Sudán", Tom Strode, 19 de marzo de 2012, Baptist Press; "En las montañas de Nuba de Sudán, los ataques de cohetes del gobierno sembraron miedo, dicen los testigos", Jeffrey Getttleman, The New York Times. Fuentes parciales.

2 También: "Uso Táctico del Genocidio en Sudán y la Región de los Cinco Lagos", J.B.Gerald, 2006, Global Research & nightslantern [acceso: <http://www.nightslantern.ca/tacticalsudan.htm>]; "Notas sobre Sudán", J.B.Gerald. 2004-2007, nightslantern.ca ..

3 "Sudán" Poner fin a los bombardeos y permitir el acceso humanitario a las regiones en conflicto ", 16 de febrero de 2012, Amnistía Internacional.

4 "Sudán está cometiendo otro genocidio - contra el pueblo Nuba?" 21 de marzo de 2012, The Guardian.



Para quien no tenga tiempo de leerlo todo, entresaco los siguientes párrafos. Especialmente interesante es el tercero:

_"La agenda de los Estados Unidos y la OTAN para expandirse a África, posiblemente para re-colonizar, continúa con la toma de Outtara de Costa de Marfil, el reemplazo de Gaddafi en Libia, la independencia de Sudán del Sur y otros.* Su patrón es la desestabilización que conduce a la guerra civil, a continuación, el apoyo militar a un lado y el establecimiento de un gobierno dependiente de los países de la OTAN para la asistencia militar y los contratos corporativos.* El costo inaceptable en vidas africanas ha variado."_

_"Mi propia comprensión es que los pueblos Nuba dentro de Sudán, de muchas tribus e idiomas, están bajo ataque, y la supervivencia de esta porción del grupo está en riesgo. Con la ayuda humanitaria prohibida en su región (el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU ha solicitado recientemente que se permita la entrada de asistencia), un gran número de refugiados que se van y una historia de luchas por la independencia y persecución recíproca, es una advertencia contra el genocidio. El abuso de cualquier grupo de víctimas sudanesas por el gobierno de Sudán o debido a las políticas de gobiernos extranjeros. *El establishment de derechos humanos de Occidente ha vilipendiado constantemente al Gobierno de Sudán por la muerte masiva de su pueblo. Es posible que el gobierno esté luchando por la soberanía de Sudán, su protección de su pueblo, contra programas de muerte masiva iniciados por fuerzas externas. Una tercera alternativa es que el gobierno y los no africanos están en connivencia para despoblar las regiones para la explotación de recursos empresariales.*"_

_" Sudán fue blanco de una desestabilización en 1991 cuando tomó partido con Irak cuando Irak fue "bombardeado hasta la edad de piedra" por las fuerzas estadounidenses y de la Coalición. Las divisiones a largo plazo dentro de Sudán fueron explotadas por potencias extranjeras. *Una guerra civil en el sur liderada por el norteamericano John Garang extendió su grupo hasta Darfur para entrenar a grupos rebeldes, lo que abrió otro frente contra el gobierno central. Uno de los resultados fue las tragedias de Darfur con los inevitables crímenes de guerra de ambas partes.* Las legiones de las campañas "Save Darfur" ayudaron a debilitar al gobierno, mientras que Sudán del Sur, con apoyo de Estados Unidos, ganó su independencia a través de un referéndum democrático. El 9 de julio de 2011 se convirtió en la República de Sudán del Sur, carente de un nombre africano ante el mundo para reflejar su creación neocolonial. *La campaña por su libertad fue "exitosa" excepto para los millones de otros sudaneses que perdieron la vida por la guerra civil y el hambre. A pesar de los acuerdos oficiales de paz, las guerras civiles en Darfur y en el Sudán oriental continúan.*"_

_"En la independencia de Sudán del Sur, la Misión Militar de las Naciones Unidas en Sudán (MINUS) cesó y volvió a abrirse durante un año para proteger, en cambio, Sudán del Sur con sus propias divisiones tribales. *Aunque se informó poco de la asistencia militar de la ONU en Sudán, sus fuerzas fueron acusadas esporádicamente de atrocidades.*"_


----------



## Justo Bueno (14 May 2017)

Fred Flintstone dijo:


> *Este me parece un buen hilo para denunciar las veces que nuestros propios gobernantes nos intentan engañar en contra de nuestros propios intereses, como individuos y como sociedad. *Adjunto un enlace que trata, de manera introductoria, los tejemanejes de nuestras élites en África hoy en día. Incluye reportes de ONGs metiendo mano, mercenarios estadounidenses, fundaciones israelíes y "observatorios" basados en Reino Unido.
> 
> Ahora que Europa controla los campos petrolíferos del sur de Sudán, ya nadie se acuerda de Darfur. Que levante la mano quien sepa cómo se resolvió aquel conflicto.
> 
> ...



Excelente aportación!! 
Es de eso precisamente de lo que va éste hilo, *¡basta de manipulaciones!*, hay que buscar la verdad apartándose de ideologías azul/rojo, esa falsa dicotomía "democrática" que nos mantiene a todos aborregados. Si el pueblo se calienta en exceso o se resiste, se puede añadir algún color más a la paleta, naranja, morado.... lo que haga falta, mientras nos guían al matadero.
De las cuatro líneas que he destacado del artículo que has colgado, podría dar la impresión que saqué el título del hilo de ahí, pero no había leído ese artículo de global research: "(...)un público norteamericano que ha aceptado los bombardeos de la OTAN de Kosovo, Yugoslavia y más recientemente Libia (Cinco Hiroshimas De bombas fueron gastadas en civiles iraquíes bajo "Operación Tormenta del Desierto")(...)" Me ha impactado la coincidencia. ienso:

Pase usted cuando quiera a "subir" el hilo con aportaciones como ésta. Gracias conflorero Fred Flinstone, saludos.


----------



## Incorrezto (15 May 2017)

subo el hilo de madrugada, que esté algún tiempo en primera página mientras esperamos la chincheta.

como van las cosas en Irak en lo que afecta a Siria:

para traducir, basta sombrear y pinchar ratón izquierdo. yo tardo demasiado en traducir y copiarypegar.

Las PMU cerrando el paso entre sus posiciones frente a Tal Afar y su base al sur, un desierto permeable entre el campo de Mosul y Siria.

Paramilitary troops reach to last IS supply route in Qairawan, western Mosul

*Paramilitary troops reach to last IS supply route in Qairawan, western Mosul*

Mosul (IraqiNews.com) The paramilitary troops have declared reaching to the last supply routes of Islamic State after cutting all the roads in Qairawan, west of Mosul.

The troops of Al-Hashd al-Shaabi (Popular Mobilization Units) “controlled the main street in Qairawan,” according to its media service

“The troops cut all of the supply routes of IS, which now has only one route of Qahtaniyah -Qairawan route in the west,” it added. The militants “withdrew from the front defense lines to inside Qairawan

Meanwhile, a security source told Shafaq News that IS evacuated the residents from a village in Qairawan as the battle rages.

“The militants forced the people in al-Mawaleh village, west of Qairawan, to leave toward Baaj district, in west of Mosul on borders with Syria,” the source added.

PMUs liberated many villages in Qairawan region, a main Islamic State bastion which links between Tal Afar town and the Syrian borders, over the past two days as the troops launched operations on Friday to free the region.

The eastern side of Mosul was recaptured in January following three months of battles. Another offensive was launched in February to recapture the western flank of the city.

Iraqi commanders predict recapturing the remaining parts of the city this month.
...................

Hashd al-Shaabi clash surround ISIS-held Qairawan from three sid

Hashd al-Shaabi clash surround ISIS-held Qairawan from three sides

SHINGAL, Kurdistan Region – The mainly Shiite Hashd al-Shaabi forces are engaged in clashes with the ISIS militants in the Yezidi villages of Tal Banat and Tal Qasab,

imagen
west of Mosul, as they continue their newest offensive for a third day in a row. They are working to recapture the remaining areas still under control of the extremist group near the Syrian border.

The paramilitary force, backed by the Iraqi air force and the Iraqi army, had entered the Yezidi village of Tal Banat Sunday morning that fell to ISIS militants in late 2014, Rudaw’s Peshawa Pahlawi reported in the outskirts of the village.

Dust and black smoke have been rising in the skylines of Tal Banat, located southeast of Shingal district.


Rudaw's Tahsin Qasim, also reporting on the ground, said that the paramilitary have surrounded Tal Qasab, another Yezidi village in the area. 

They Shiite force claimed Sunday afternoon that they have liberated Khilu village, west of Tal Qasab. 

imagen

The Shiite forces had declared that they liberated 10 villages on Saturday, including Tal Banat.

They also reported that the main Shingal-Qairawan road fell to their forces the day before.

With the advances made Saturday, the forces claim that they are surrounding Qairawan from three sides, to the north, east and south.

The forces are now 3 km away from Qairawan, south of Shingal.

The main objective for the fresh offesnive is Qairawan and Baa’j located west of Mosul and close to the Syrian border, commander of the Hashd al-Shaabi Mahdi al-Muhandis said on Friday.



http://www.nrttv.com/EN/Details.aspx?Jimare=14460

*Hashid Shaabi advances to dislodge ISIS from areas near Syrian border*

SINJAR — The Shia Popular Mobilization Forces (Hashid al-Shaabi) advanced on Sunday (May 14) in their wide-scale offensive to liberate the district of al-Qayrawan and areas close to the Syrian border from Islamic State (ISIS) militants who captured the area in 2014.

In a video released by the Hashid al-Shaabi Media office on Sunday, smoke is seen rising from ISIS positions targeted in the offensive followed by the sound of gunfire and explosions.

The paramilitary groups, launched their attack on Friday (May 12) and were able to liberate several villages near the district of al-Qayrawan west of Tal-Afar, Iraqi officials from Hashid al-Shaabi said.

Iraq's army relies on Hashid al-Shaabi in its battle against ISIS militants as they battle to expel the militants from the last part of Mosul.

The Iraqi forces once planned to liberate Tal Afar, the west gate of Mosul which was seen as a key point in taking back control of the city. But the liberation was delayed several times due to regional disputes. Wahab al-Tai, media advisor to the Interior Minister, said the recapture will be put off until the full liberation of Mosul is complete.

Al-Tai added more than 90 percent of Mosul has now been regained from ISIS militants.

(NRT/Reuters)
..........

el enlace a los mapas
https://mapcarta.com/12544726

Muhandis added that the operation was to achieve its objectives within the “next 48 or 72 hours."


*Iraqi forces gain ground in West Mosul*

The Iraqi Security Forces are engaged in fighting in several districts in Western Mosul as they push southwards from the north of the right bank of the Tigris River.

The US-trained Counter Terrorism Service (CTS) has entered the two districts of al-Euraybi and al-Rufa’i, the 16th Division of the Iraqi army and the elite Rapid Response Force of the Interior Ministry has entered al-Iqtsadyeen and the southern part of Tamuz 17 while the 9th Division of the Iraqi army has pushed to Tamuz 17 out from the north.


There is also continued fighting between the Iraqi forces and the ISIS militants in Zanjali district, south of al-Euraibi district, Rudaw’s Sidad Lashkri from Mosul reported. 

The Iraqi forces were able to liberate the entire Haramat district northwest of the city on Saturday, read a military statement, adding that with this progress on the battlefield they were in full control of "the western and southern bank of the Tigris River" in Western Mosul. The 16th Division also recaptured Hawi Kanisa, again in the northwest of the city on the same day. 

ISIS still controls the Turkmen town of Tal Afar, west of Mosul; Hawija, Riaz and Rashad south of Kirkuk; and several places in Anbar province in western Iraq, including al-Qaim and Rawa, near the Syrian border.

---------- Post added 15-may-2017 at 02:59 ----------




> he encontrado Semalka:




imagen
significa, en turco, venta de té.

ahora con los pontones y los convoys usanos, será todo un merendero.


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. *Pág.99-100-101-102*
_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo. Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Abu-Yunis dijo:


> El mapa que publica Al Masdar News en la portada de ayer es realista. No tiene sentido pintar todo el desierto sirio de negro, si el ISIS en realidad no controla más que unas pocas poblaciones (supongo que oasis) y la mayor parte del territorio es espacio vacío. Igualmente, solo porque el FSA controle la población fronteriza de Tanif tampoco vale para pintarlo todo de verde. Le bastaría al EAS con tomar dos puntos, Tanif y Sukhna, para poder decir que todo el desierto sirio ha cambiado de manos.





Ultimate dijo:


> ISIS militants crush antiquities discovered in Deir Ezzor province (VIDEO)
> *Los militantes de ISIS destrozan antigüedades descubiertas en la provincia de Deir Ezzor (VIDEO)
> Ivan Castro - 14/05/2017
> 
> ...





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Hola a todo el mundo:
> 
> Me gusta el hilo del compañero BookChin777, creo que puede tener su utilidad para denunciar las continuas mentiras de nuestras elites sin tener que incurrir en off-topics continuos en este hilo. El enlace es este: La República Árabe Siria como símbolo de Resistencia, ¡basta de manipulaciones! No olvidamos Kosovo, Baghdad, Libia... - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Aumenta la Brutalidad para frenar la perdida de sus escudos humanos_
> 
> 
> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 1 hHace 1 hora
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> #ISIS militants ,who wear like soldiers and try to infiltrate #SAA positions, were killed on Humriyah front #EastHoms
> *
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> #SAA storming #ISIS positions around Palmyra silos & heavy clashes are ongoing #EastHoms
> *
> *#SAA asalta posiciones de #ISIS alrededor de los silos de Palmyra y los enfrentamientos pesados están en curso #EastHoms*
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> La existencia de DAESH se basa en cortar la conexión terrestre de Siria e Iraq, desde que aparecieron en 2014 sus esfuerzos han ido a contener a los ejercitos sirio e iraquí. La resistencia que ponen en cada lugar es perfecta para saber a que intereses obedecen.





Incorrezto dijo:


> un poco de geografía, para el futuro:
> 
> Al-Khalidiyah (Arabic: الخالدية‎‎, Syriac: ܚܢܝܟ‎ Khanik, Kurdish: Xanike‎), also known as Khanik (خانيك), is a village in the al-Hasakah Governorate in Northeastern Syria. The village lies on the Tigris Khabur opposite to the Iraqi village of Faysh Khabur. Just 3 km to the south of the tripoint of Iraq, Syria and Turkey. The village is also famous as the easternmost settlement of Syria. Khanik is inhabited by Assyrians belonging to the Chaldean Catholic Church and the Assyrian Church of the East. A number of Armenians also live in the village
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Huge explosion rocks rebel base in northern Syria
> *Una enorme explosión golpea base rebelde en el norte de Siria
> Zen Adra - 14/05/2017 0
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Este domingo las SDF kurdas apoyadas por EE.UU capturaron los pueblos de Atshanah, al-Ma'az y Malaly en el noroeste de Raqqa despues de intensos combates contra el EI. Los combatientes kurdos del SDF continuaron avanzando hacia el norte de Raqqa disponiendose a asaltar la estrategica localidad de Marma Abún Darwish al norte de la base 17 Division.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tierra Azul (15 May 2017)

Para el recordatorio:

PURO TEATRO - YouTube

Irlanda me mola cada dia mas, un acierto por mi parte estar en ese bello pais, viva palestina! Fuera judios de gaza y resto de palestina!

Dublín iza la bandera palestina para conmemorar el día de la Nakba
Dublín iza la bandera palestina para conmemorar el día de la Nakba

Otra patadita en los cojones de EEUU (y ya los estan esperando junto con la fuerza de elite siria en 

Batalla épica: Cuando 16 soldados rusos derrotaron a 300 terroristas de Al Nusra



Spoiler



Daniil, Evgueni, Román y Viacheslav son oficiales de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales, la élite de las FFAA de Rusia. El presidente ruso, Vladímir Putin, acaba de condecorarlos con altas distinciones estatales, incluyendo el título de Héroe de Rusia para Daniil, el líder de la operación antiterrorista en Alepo (Siria).

El corresponsal del periódico Komsomolskaya Pravda, Alexandr Kots, ha aclarado los detalles de la épica batalla de 16 rusos contra 300 terroristas.

“Siempre me ha llamado la atención la modestia con la que los héroes reales hablan de sus hazañas. Nada especial, solo trabajo”, comienza el periodista en su reportaje.

“Era un día normal, rutinario”, cuenta el teniente coronel Daniil, que ejercía como comandante del grupo. Los apellidos de los cuatro oficiales no han sido publicados por cuestiones de seguridad, como tampoco imágenes de ellos.

“Estábamos recibiendo información de que en uno de los distritos de la provincia de Alepo, en Siria, había frecuentes ataques de los terroristas del Frente Al Nusra contra las posiciones defensivas de las fuerzas gubernamentales”, relata el teniente coronel Evgueni.

Fue entonces cuando su grupo recibió la tarea de avanzar hacia la zona para llevar a cabo el reconocimiento e identificar los lugares donde se concentraban los terroristas y su equipo.

El grupo de Fuerzas Especiales de 16 personas se encontraba cerca de la línea del frente. Estaban analizando dónde se ubicaban los edificios con terroristas, sus vehículos blindados, los depósitos de municiones y sus rutas de movimiento. Toda la información la estaban transfiriendo inmediatamente a la sede central para dirigir los ataques aéreos. Con la ayuda de los aviones rusos lograron destruir tres tanques, una batería de lanzacohetes múltiple, lanzagranadas caseros y dos almacenes de los terroristas.

“En general, el trabajo estaba siendo fructífero, pero una mañana se agudizó la situación. Empezó un bombardeo masivo de nuestras posiciones con ayuda de las instalaciones Grad, morteros, artillería y bombardeos desde los tanques”, recuerda Evgueni.

Las tropas sirias, debido a una confusión entre sus unidades, decidieron retirarse. No obstante, el comandante Daniil tomó la iniciativa de quedarse en la vanguardia. A las posiciones rusas se estaba aproximando un coche-bomba, pero lograron neutralizarlo antes de que hiciera explosión. De eso se ocupó un subgrupo particular de las Fuerzas Especiales rusas cuya especialidad son los misiles guiados antitanque. Su comandante, el capitán Román, explica cómo lograron abatir el vehículo cargado de explosivos.

“Para que quede claro, frente al vehículo iba una excavadora cubierta con tres o cuatro capas de láminas de acero, entre las cuales había arena”, expone Román. Es muy difícil hacer explotar un coche así, pero lo hicieron gracias a los misiles antitanque 9M133 Kornet.

Tan solo en un día, un pequeño grupo de las Fuerzas de Operaciones Especiales rusas repelió con éxito cuatro ataques de los terroristas, que contaban con 300 efectivos. Al día siguiente se produjeron la segunda y la tercera oleada de ataques. Ni siquiera se podía calcular cuántos terroristas fueron aniquilados.

“Ya conocemos su psicología, sabemos que se cansan de atacar. Teníamos confianza en nuestras propias capacidades. Nuestro emplazamiento nos permitía mantener la defensa. Atacar es mucho más difícil, por lo que los terroristas estaban en una situación sin salida”, asegura Daniil. A su juicio, si los militares rusos se hubieran retirado, los terroristas habrían tomado las alturas clave y habrían causado más pérdidas a las tropas sirias. “Era la única decisión posible en aquellas condiciones”, concluye el militar.

Source original: Sputnik




2- Otra patada en los huevos tontotrolls incluidos, ejercito libera la base aerea de Yirah, del este de Aleppo; 
Ejército libera la Base Aérea de Yirah, en el este de Alepo
Ejército libera la Base Aérea de Yirah, en el este de Alepo

3- Mas de lo mismo, Rendicion de las nenazas, no les funciona el captagon? no les pagan bien? que ha pasado? jojojo:
Los militantes del suburbio de Tishrin, en el este de Damasco, se rinden al Ejército sirio

Los militantes del suburbio de Tishrin, en el este de Damasco, se rinden al Ejército sirio


4- Para terminar, ¿alguien conoce el dicho militar "EEUU no tiene amigos, solo vasallos a sus pies"? Cerdogan ya no deshoja la puta margarita al final se lo ha comido con mierda, ahora Trumposo está con una parte de los kurdos sionistas afines a ese puto pais.

http://spanish.almanar.com.lb/84196

viva siria!

pd: Para bookchin777 te dejo este enlace de un gran forero en el post de siria

https://www.netvibes.com/guerrasiria#Medios_Espanoles (hay varias pestañas con distinta info sobre las guerras provocadas por los putos sionistas). Un abrazo compañero-


----------



## Victor Chanov (15 May 2017)

Hamster dijo:


> Este hilo nace como recopilación de los mejores análisis del hilo del principal. Estaría bien ponerle chincheta, no?



Me uno a la petición


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 May 2017)

Iniciado por *Hamster *

_Este hilo nace como recopilación de los mejores análisis del hilo del principal. Estaría bien ponerle chincheta, no?_



Victor Chanov dijo:


> Me uno a la petición



Gracias *Victor Chanov*, a ver si algún moderador se da por enterado. Después de tu mensaje, se me ha ocurrido editar el primer mensaje del hilo y añadir ésto:

"Edito: A 15/05/17, se ha pedido expresamente CHINCHETA a éste hilo por parte de los foreros:

Plvs Vltra, ronanoir, Nostram, Sir Torpedo, bluebox, MalosTiemposXaLaLirika, Hamster, paranoia, Victor Chanov

Amado LIDL, sé condescendiente con el pueblo en las causas justas y chinchetea éste rincón informativo. Sólo por ver la reacción del conflorero intoxicador rey de los monólogos y experto en fuentes pro-ratas salafistas, Profesor Bacterio, valdría la pena. A su hilo lleno de basura, mentiras y mala fé, sin feedback y con mala valoración, se la pusisteis. Cierto es que tiene muchas visitas, supongo que la mayoría visitantes morbosos a los que les gusta la sangre... ésto es solo una suposición mia, pero con chincheta es más fácil, todo hay que decirlo." 

Y eso que sólo hablo de las peticiones de chincheta EXPRESAS y NO-FORZADAS, ni mendigadas. Las peticiones naturales sanas, digamos. Por lo demás sé que a muchos otros foreros les gustaría, para que le pique un poco el culo a Sauron y a sus secuaces.

Saludos!! Y viva Siria libre y en paz.


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág.103-104-105*
_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo. Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



carlosito dijo:


> Parece que los troles aburridos de Antonio Bargirl-en-celo y "sodomizar usuario" buscan desviar la atención luego de que se recuperó Qaboun y la base Jirah inundando de fuentes poco fiables y tonterias..no los voy a citar pero vaya que se les nota el desespero. Hay que escribir un poco más.
> 
> aquí les dejo una foto de los tuneles de Qaboun, hasta vehículos entraban
> 
> ...





Galilee dijo:


> *270,000 Basic Education students start final exams in Syrian provinces*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gran Joe dijo:


> Mientras el ojo de mordor y los animalistas se concentran en torno a DEZ , los Sirios van ganando terreno en otras partes , cosas de la maskirovka y tal.
> 
> Estan utilizando sus propias armas contra ellos , la propaganda y el twiter.
> 
> Va a trolear a Rusia su puta madre





Ultimate dijo:


> ISIL attempts to cutoff Syrian government's only supply route to Aleppo
> *ISIL intenta cortar la única ruta de suministro del gobierno sirio a Alepo
> Leith Fadel - 15/05/2017
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Atención a esto. Hay que sellar las fronteras ya!
> Irak y Siria están viviendo la misma pesadilla, deben permanecer unidos ante el Imperio. No olvidamos la tremenda masacre y destrucción de Irak, según el Imperio sionista para "luchar contra el terrorismo internacional". Como ya hemos aprendido a darle la vuelta a las palabras de todos estos "doblepensadores", sabemos que buscaban expandir el terrorismo, es decir lo contrario a lo que pregonaban, cristalizándose la idea en el hoy decrépito y patético Estado Islámico. La misma basura salafista son los reverdes güenos, y como no Al-Qaeda, que en teoría tiraron las torres gemelas, y ahora son aliados en el terreno, o bien refugees sanos en Merkelandia:
> 
> *Último minuto: Fuerzas norteamericanas y británicas entran al sur de Siria junto a grupos rebeldes*
> ...





txarra dijo:


> PressTV-Syria sends troops to Jordan, Iraq border: Report
> 
> Interesante noticia de Presstv, según la noticia los verdes han advertido de que numerosos refuerzos gubernamentales se están reuniendo en la provincia de Damasco, posiblemente para comenzar la ofensiva hacia la frontera iraquí. Los EEUU son conscientes de que sirios e iraquíes van a aprovechar la tregua para dirigirse hacia la frontera y conectar los dos países y por ello están expandiendo la base donde entrenan a las fuerzas rebeldes del sur. Los verdes no son los kurdos, el ejercito no tiene ningún problema en enfrentarse a otro de las decenas de grupos que luchan bajo la bandera de los verdes, las prisas por expandir la zona y avanzar significa que buscan fortificar el terreno contra cualquier posible ofensiva del ejercito y sus aliados.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> El SAA tiene claro como tratar a cualquier gUSAno que vean circulando por su patria sin permiso: como fuerzas invasoras.
> 
> *ISIS Hunters: ‘Trump, no puedes enfrentarte a nosotros de hombre a hombre’*
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 May 2017)

PERMANEZCAMOS ATENTOS A LA TREMENDA PRE*SIÓN* A LA QUE ESTÁN SOMETIENDO A SU PROPIO PRESIDENTE, EL TRUMPOSO. DA LA IMPRESIÓN DE QUE, O SE METE EN LA III GUERRA MUNDIAL O LE TACHARÁN DE "PRO-RUSO" Y SE LO QUERRÁN QUITAR DE EN MEDIO POR "TRAIDOR". A VER SI SE MONTA UNA BUENA GUERRA CIVIL DEL SIGLO XXI EN YANKILANDIA... QUE CONSTE QUE AMO MUCHAS COSAS DE EE.UU., SOBRETODO LA MÚSICA, PERO A NIVEL GEOPOLÍTICO SON LO PEOR QUE HA HABIDO SOBRE LA FAZ DE LA TIERRA. POBRE PUEBLO USANO, SI A NOSOTROS NOS INTENTAN MANIPULAR Y VENDER ATROCIDADES DE GOBIERNOS NO-ALINEADOS PARA JUSTIFICAR INTERVENCIONES IMPERIALISTAS, IMAGINAD ELLOS...

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág.105-106-107-108-109*
_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo. Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Ultimate dijo:


> US launches several airstrikes in Deir Ezzor
> *Estados Unidos lanza varios ataques aéreos en Deir Ezzor
> Leith Fadel - 15/05/2017
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Unidad del ejército sirio de Elite se traslada a la frontera de las alturas del Golán para una próxima ofensiva*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> Breaking : All militants from Al-Qaboon have exited to Edleb .
> Al-Qaboon now freed and Safe .
> ...





circodelia2 dijo:


> Contingentes de gUSAnos con piratas británicos y ratas verdes empiezan a concentrarse en Bukamal (frontera con Jordania) y en la carretera hacia Deir Ezor. No es presumible que hagan un asalto a los bastiones del general Isaam Zaredine ya , sería un suicidio, pero podrian esperar que Raqqa fuera cedida amablemente (pero con escaramuzas para disimular) por las ratas negras a sus amos los gUSAnos y estas negras transformarse en verdes y una vez todos coordinados ir a Tomar Deir Ezzor junto con los piratas britis, mariconas jordanis y demas morralla otánica. DEZ punto caliente como siempre, pero como a Deir Ezzor se junten los ejércitos del druso y los tigres...ya pueden chillar las alimañas ya, que van a llevar hasta en las cejas.
> Ojo que aquí la aviación aliada gusana estaria muy dispuesta a causar daños colaterales con la excusa de combatir al ISIS.










Rokus dijo:


> En este mapa se ve claramente que si los lealistas avanzan hasta al Tanf, dejan el intento de entrada desde Jordania totalmente vendido, puesto que no habría manera física de contactar con Daesh, y se les caería la excusa para entrar en Siria





Harman dijo:


> _Que Anmistia Internacional le haga el juego a la CIA no es nada nuevo, lo triste es que está vez el Vaticano también se lo ha hecho.
> Pero el Gobierno Sirio no ha picado el anzuelo._
> 
> 
> ...





eolico dijo:


> Estas foto ya las habiamos visto. Os acordais?
> 
> Lo mismo es una fabrica de misiles que de piruletas, pero eso si, que la realidad no te joda una buena trola.





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Las violaciones de los DDHH por parte de los gUSAnos son violaciones sanas, caballero. Cuídese de no denunciar ni protestar no sea que termine usted detenido indefinidamente o peor, a bordo de un vuelo de la CIA rumbo a algún paraiso de la tortura humanitaria como la República Checa, Hungría, Polonia, Rumanía, Armenia, Georgia, Letonia, Bulgaria, Azerbaiyán y Kazajistán.
> 
> Están los tontos a sueldo que se salen hoy!





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day@iraqi_day 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> Chairman of the #PMU met with Barzani to discuss the issue of the villages in the surrounding area of Sinjar.
> *
> *El Presidente de la #PMU se reunió con Barzani para discutir el tema de las aldeas en los alrededores de Sinjar.*


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág.110-111-112-113-114*
_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo. Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Galilee dijo:


> Como diria Azrael
> *OS TRAIGO DROGA DE LA BUENA*
> 
> *DESMONTADA LA MANIPULACION DE LOS CREMADEROS*
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> El Ejercito sirio está desplegando cientos de con carros de combate, vehiculos blindados y piezas de artilleria a la ciudad de Saba'un Biyaren el sur de Siria como una preparacion para un empuje esperado de las fuerzas del Gobierno en las fronteras con Siria e Irak.
> 
> Saba'un Biyar se encuentra en la carretera de Damasco-Bagdad y probablemente se convertirá en un punto de apoyo para las tropas del Gobierno al objeto de avanzar a la zona de cruce fronterizo de al-Tanaf asi enlazar von las tropas iraquies.
> 
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> *URGENTE: TRUMP REVELÓ INFORMACIÓN "CONFIDENCIAL" Y "ALTAMENTE CLASIFICADA" SOBRE EL ISIS EN SIRIA A RUSIA, DURANTE LA REUNIÓN CON LAVROV Y EL EMBAJADOR RUSO EN LA CASA BLANCA*
> 
> Urgente: Trump reveló información "altamente clasificada" a Rusia en la Casa Blanca - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> ]





Ultimate dijo:


> Tropas y misiles sirios avanzan hacia comandos de EEUU y R. Unido - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> *Tropas y misiles sirios avanzan hacia comandos de EEUU y R. Unido
> 16 de mayo de 2017 0:51
> 
> ...





John Nash dijo:


> *USA: 1 millon de muertos en Irak, 1 millon en Vietnam, 1 millon en Corea y llevamos casi medio millón en la guerra inducida en Siria con el apoyo de los amigos del Golfo.*
> Están los usanos para ir dando lecciones y acusar a nadie sin pruebas. El día que digan una puta verdad habrá que celebrarlo en la ONU..





Azrael_II dijo:


> No os puedo traer Dronja buena
> 
> Solo puedo decir que mi familia de Nueva York està comentando que hay una especie de psicosis antiTrump... dicen que es un traidor "ruso" . En Nueva York se habla todos los dias de esta traición.*El ambiente que se respira es igual a los días previos a las elecciones*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 6 hhace* 6 horas*
> 
> #Syria Nawaf al-Bashir & Liwa al-Baqir Commander visiting #Lebanon trying build Tribal Army Financed by #Russia #Russian for Desert Battles
> *
> *#Syria Nawaf al-Bashir y Liwa al-Baqir Comandante visitando #Lebanon intentando construir Ejército Tribal Financiado por #Russia #Russian for Desert Battles*





Ultimate dijo:


> Wikileaks publishes documents showing how Google helped Al-Qaeda in Syria
> *Wikileaks publica documentos que muestran cómo Google ayudó a Al-Qaeda en Siria
> Henri Feyerabend - 16/05/2017
> 
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> *URGENTE: MINISTRO ISRAELÍ DICE QUE "HA LLEGADO EL TIEMPO DE ASESINAR A AL-ASSAD"*
> 
> *Conflict News‏ @Conflicts · 4 min.
> BREAKING: Israeli minister says the 'time has come to assassinate Assad' - @i24NEWS_EN*





Tio_Serio dijo:


> Cómo me alegro de ver que el occidente más corrupto puso toda la carne en el asador para aniquilar Siria, y no le están saliendo las cosas según lo previsto. Creo que sólo les queda la carta de una población desinformada y manipulable, de la que necesitan un respaldo urgente para dar un puñetazo en el tablero aunque sea a lo loco y a ciegas; un Trumpazo vaya.
> Por eso es tan importante toda esta información, para no dejarse envenenar por los masmierda y evitar la ignominia de haber apoyado un crimen de semejante calibre.
> Gracias a los que lo hacéis posible.





eljusticiero dijo:


> *TRUMP DEFIENDE LA DESCLASIFICACIÓN DE INFORMACIÓN CON LOS RUSOS POR MOTIVOS "HUMANITARIOS", DICE QUERER TODAVÍA UNA MAYOR PARTICIPACIÓN DE RUSIA CONTRA EL ISIS
> *
> 
> Trump says he had





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Carajo, el trumposo dando informacion clasificada a rusia? lol despues que sera lo proximo para las nenazas del estado profundo? impeachment? a mi me suena mas bien a distraccion, rusia, hezbollah y siria (irak por el otro lado preparandose para finiquitar y entrar a ayudar a siria) no quitan ojo al sur de siria contra las autenticas tropas de la OTAN (saben ellos que nos estan arrastrando a todos a una guerra? Que mas da pues....el estatuto se los pasan por los huevos) "apollando" a sus nenazas inutiles y han tenido que mandar a sus mejores tropas de elite (me rio de esa denominacion diomio, los sirios llevan 6 años de ventajas con las balas volando por sus cabezas).
> 
> Al loro, que me parto con lo del crematorio, la cosa marcha estan nerviosetes los pobres tontotrollls:
> 
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> Una gran columna de vehiculos blindados del ejercito sirio se esta desplegando en las regiones deserticas del sureste de Homs, en direccion a las fronteras de Jordania e Irak. Hay fuentes que situan estas tropas a menos de 50 kilometros del puesto fronterizo de Al-Tanf.
> 
> Unidades moviles de defensa aerea del ejercito sirio se estan desplegando para cubrir amplias zonas del sur y del centro del pais.
> 
> ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 May 2017)

Vinedo al ejercito sirio en accion,ahora comprendo como ISRAEL ha vencido todas las guerras


----------



## Javisklax (16 May 2017)

Lo subo y chincheta, aquí si que no hay cabida a error,los echos hablan por si solos... Bienvenidos a la era de un Mundo Feliz o 1984 según se vea


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 May 2017)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Vinedo al ejercito sirio en accion,ahora comprendo como ISRAEL ha vencido todas las guerras



Aparte de que no sabes ni escribir correctamente, ni más de tres líneas seguidas, me dirás que la Red Voltaire no es un medio confiable, claro. Bueno, de todas formas aquí te dejo un artículo bastante bueno sobre una DERROTA israelí, la que más afecta al presente pues es la más cercana y dolorosa. 
Como contertulio del bacterio tampoco vales nada, así que si tu te puedes "informar" en esa basura de hilo, yo me puedo informar en la Red Voltaire ¿de acuerdo? Haz un esfuerzo y aporta algo, ya que eres sionista al menos no parezcas retrasado mental, no lo digo como un insulto sino como una intuición... te falta un hervor, de alguna manera, es obvio. Te invito a aportar algo de información sobre tu idea del mundo, ilústranos.

*La derrota de Israel en el Líbano *

_Después de reunirse con numerosos líderes políticos y responsables militares libaneses, Thierry Meyssan enumera las lecciones de la guerra. Opina que los bombardeos masivos israelíes contra zonas urbanas y la derrota de Israel ante una guerrilla popular sólo son comparables al bombardeo contra Hanoi y la victoria del pueblo vietnamita sobre las tropas estadounidenses. Lo más importante, según explica en este primer artículo, es que *el resultado del enfrentamiento armado cambió la problemática internacional transformando una guerra de Israel contra una «organización terrorista» en un conflicto ideológico regional entre fuerzas sionistas y antisionistas*, conflicto que además se extiende tanto al Líbano como al propio Israel._

Red Voltaire | 15 de septiembre de 2006






Foto arriba: Thierry Meyssan en el barrio Sur de Beirut bombardeado par la aviación israelí.

"Fracaso del «Air Power»

El plan de ataque fue concebido conjuntamente por los estados mayores estadounidense e israelí. El Pentágono impuso la técnica del Shock and Awe en el marco de la guerra relámpago, clásica para el ejército israelí.

Para los generales estadounidenses, había llegado la hora de demostrar el «Poder aéreo». Desde los años 30, la fuerza aérea trata de demostrar que un bombardeo aéreo masivo puede bastar para obtener la rendición del enemigo sin combates terrestres. Ello exige el desencadenamiento de un diluvio de fuego que ponga al enemigo en estado de choque. Hace 60 años que Estados Unidos aplica sin éxito esa teoría en diferentes partes del mundo. Esta vez, la tesis era que la destrucción sistemática y total de todas las ciudades del sur del Líbano haría que los libaneses se levantaran contra la dictadura de Hezbollah y aclamaran a la familia Hariri.

En día y medio de bombardeos, el ejército israelí cortó las comunicaciones entre el norte y el sur del Líbano, inutilizó el aeropuerto de Beirut y destruyó las reservas de hidrocarburos, bloqueó los principales puertos e impuso un bloqueo aéreo y naval. *Solamente quedaron algunas carreteras que conectan el norte del Líbano con Siria, carreteras inundadas de columnas de desplazados.*

El problema está en que Hezbollah no es una dictadura sino un movimiento de resistencia y solidaridad. Los bombardeos dejaron un millón de personas desplazadas. *La cuarta parte de ellas emigró al extranjero, otra cuarta parte encontró refugio en Siria y la mitad restante se desplazó hacia el norte del Líbano.* Los refugiados no recibieron ayuda alguna por parte del Estado libanés. En cambio fue el movimiento Hezbollah quien se encargó de acoger a esos refugiados, con la contribución de la Corriente Patriótica Libre que dirige el general cristiano Michel Aun . Hay refugiados libaneses que fueron acogidos incluso por los refugiados palestinos, aunque estos últimos viven en condiciones de miseria en sus propios campamentos desde hace 60 años. Lejos de ver al movimiento Hezbollah como el culpable de su desgracia, los desplazados maldicen al ejército israelí por atacar su país, a Estados Unidos por ser quien arma a Israel y al gobierno libanés de Siniora por colaborar con Estados Unidos e Israel.

Lo más sorprendente es que, en 34 días bajo un diluvio de bombas cinco veces superior a la potencia de fuego que arrasó Hiroshima, los libaneses que se quedaron en el sur no cayeron en estado de choque. Tanta resistencia se debe, en primer lugar, a su experiencia anterior de la guerra pero tiene también mucho que ver con su formación y con sus dirigentes, posiblemente también con su fe. Lejos de perder la esperanza, se prepararon para una guerra larga y quedaron sorprendidos por la rapidez de su propia victoria.

Dicho sea de paso, durante el segundo día de la agresión Israel bombardeó los estudios del canal de televisión Al-Manar y la sede nacional del Partido de Dios, situados ambos en un barrio popular de Beirut. Como el ataque sólo interrumpió las transmisiones de Al-Manar durante dos minutos y no tuvo ningún efecto sobre la organización de Hezbollah, el estado mayor israelí creyó que los dirigentes de la televisión y del partido se encontraban en refugios antiaéreos bajo los escombros. Así que prosiguieron los bombardeos durante seis días más con la esperanza de acabar por fin con las instalaciones subterráneas antes de darse cuenta que estas existían únicamente en la fértil imaginación de los periodistas de Fox News. Mientras tanto, esos mismos bombardeos devastaron todo el sur de la capital, actualmente convertido en un montón de escombros. El efecto psicológico de esta insistencia en el error cometido favoreció al Hezbollah que se vio como una entidad invencible ante uno de los ejércitos mejor equipados del mundo.

Los bombardeos israelíes no tienen comparación con la respuesta de Hezbollah. Israel utilizó aviones F-15 para mantener bombardeos constantes y hacer polvo todas las ciudades del sur del Líbano. Nunca nación alguna se había atrevido a recurrir a ese tipo de bombardeo contra zonas urbanas desde que la fuerza aérea de Estados Unidos destruyó Hanoi en 1972, nunca desde entonces un ejército moderno había sufrido una derrota similar a manos de una guerrilla. En cambio, Hezbollah utilizó sus cohetes única y exclusivamente contra objetivos militares, aún cuando el ajuste del tiro alcanzó inevitablemente blancos civiles. Se ha comprobado que la Resistencia Libanesa destruyó un aeropuerto militar, el principal centro de transmisiones electrónicas, el cuartel general del Comando Norte israelí y que causó graves daños a dos barcos de guerra.

Cuando la ONU proclamó el cese de las hostilidades y en momentos en que Hezbollah dudaba aún sobre la conducta a seguir, los desplazados libaneses comenzaron a regresar de forma espontánea. Media hora después del tan esperado momento, las carreteras transitables del Líbano se vieron inundadas de gente que regresaba. Los desplazados regresaron inmediatamente para acampar sobre las ruinas de sus casas, negándose simbólicamente a abandonar su tierra. Esa marea humana obligó a las fuerzas terrestres israelíes a acelerar su repliegue.

La fuerza aérea israelí afirma haber destruido en 72 horas la totalidad de las rampas de lanzamiento de misiles Sahar que Hezbolla recibió de Irán. Hezbollah asegura que no es cierto y que mantiene la capacidad necesaria para golpear Tel Aviv. Así parece ser ya que cuando el ejército israelí trató de retomar los bombardeos contra Beirut y Hassan Nasrallah amenazó con tomar represalias contra Tel Aviv, los israelíes renunciaron a proseguir sus ataques.

Los responsables de Hezbollah afirman haber utilizado solamente la novena parte de su arsenal y disponer actualmente de los medios necesarios para librar una guerra idéntica de 11 meses. Los elementos recogidos en el teatro de operaciones demuestran que sus unidades antitanques se mantuvieron como reserva y no participaron en los combates.

En definitiva, el predominio aéreo total de Israel no sirvió en lo absoluto para alcanzar sus objetivos militares. En cuanto al despliegue de sus fuerzas terrestres, enseguida se convirtió en un fiasco.

Fracaso de la ofensiva terrestre

Desde el primer día, el intento de penetración de los blindados israelíes fracasó y tuvieron que dar media vuelta, aunque la capacidad de avance rápido ha sido tradicionalmente una de las virtudes de Tsahal. Ese primer fracaso fue interpretado como resultado de un intento prematuro. Los estados mayores estimaron que cuando los bombardeos aéreos hubieran limpiado el camino, las tropas terrestres no tendrían problemas para acabar con los restos de resistencia. Hezbollah era considerado como un grupúsculo terrorista que disponía de 250 ó 500 combatientes con armas sofisticadas. *Las declaraciones de Hassan Nasrallah en las que afirmaba que el Partido de Dios contaba con varios miles de combatientes aguerridos y 15 000 reservistas fueron consideradas como fanfarronería. Grave error imputable únicamente a la autointoxicación. No hacía falta un servicio de inteligencia muy complicado para evaluar la situación, sobre todo sabiendo que desde hace años Hezbollah venía organizando visitas de la prensa a sus instalaciones como medida disuasiva. Sin embargo, la retórica de la «guerra contra el terrorismo», que ve en todo movimiento patriótico un grupúsculo de fanáticos, pasó por encima de una realidad que todos conocían.*

Hezbollah es una red de resistencia creada durante la ocupación israelí (1982-2000). Perfectamente consciente de que la paz en la región será imposible hasta que no se solucione el problema del régimen político en vigor en Israel, Hezbollah dedicó los seis últimos años a prepararse para nuevas batallas. Conservó su estructura clandestina desarrollando al mismo tiempo un ala política y parlamentaria, proporcionó a sus miembros –*hombres y mujeres*– una disciplina combativa, acumuló un impresionante arsenal gracias a sus aliados sirios e iraníes, y quizás rusos.

Hezbollah analizó sus propios errores del periodo anterior y estudió los métodos de combate de los israelíes en Palestina y de Estados Unidos en Irak. Asimiló perfectamente las técnicas de guerrilla y las modernizó. Siguiendo las teorías elaboradas por los generales libaneses Amin Hutait y Elias Hanna, inventó una forma de guerrilla que maneja armamentos disímiles. De esta forma, enterró por adelantado viejos teléfonos de campaña cuyas comunicaciones, contrariamente a las digitales, no pueden ser interceptadas, mientras que, por otro lado, sus combatientes utilizan visores infrarrojos de visión nocturna de alta tecnología para mejorar la movilidad de sus comandos.

La guerra del Líbano no fue por tanto una guerra asimétrica entre un ejército moderno, bien armado, y una guerrilla de gente descalza. En esta batalla del Goliat israelí contra el David libanés, el débil no sólo tenía una honda sino también RPG-29 Vampire, los lanzacohetes más eficaces del mundo.

La técnica de la guerra relámpago en la que se basó la victoria alemana de 1939, encontró la horma de su zapato. Esa técnica estaba enteramente basada en los tanques. Con el tiempo, estos se han hecho cada vez más pesados para resistir proyectiles cada vez más potentes. Actualmente algunos están recubiertos de uranio empobrecido para reforzar el blindaje. Pero fueron presa fácil de los RPG rusos de Hezbollah. Habría incluso que preguntarse si la guerra del Líbano no va a convertirse en el fin de la época de los tanques, como la batalla de Azincourt fue el de los caballeros con armaduras. Por el momento, el ministerio de defensa israelí acaba de anunciar el cese de la producción del tanque Merkava, considerado hasta ahora entre los mejores del mundo.

Un trágico error de análisis

Pero, más allá de la estrategia, de la táctica y el armamento, la lección más importante de la guerra del Líbano, es el valor de las tropas. En los conflictos anteriores, Tsahal ponía en primera línea unidades profesionales y desplegaba en cuestión de días una nube de reservistas. Estos combatían duramente en defensa de la tierra ya obtenida y por la conquista de otras. Pero los tiempos cambian. Murieron los héroes de la Legión Judía y de la Hagannah. *Sus nietos heredaron un régimen de apartheid y no luchan ya por una patria sino por sus privilegios. Su experiencia militar se limita a las redadas en los territorios palestinos. Así que no resistieron el enfrentamiento con la resistencia patriótica de un país independiente.*

En realidad, esta no fue la guerra de Israel contra el Líbano sino la del sionista contra el ideal de igualdad. Es importante recordar aquí que el ejército israelí no se compone del pueblo israelí sino de aquellos israelíes de filiación judía que combaten contra los árabes, aunque esos árabes sean también israelíes. Con el paso de los años, este ejército se ha dedicado principalmente a mantener el orden, o más bien a mantener el apartheid. Los judíos israelíes antisionistas optaron primeramente por convertirse en objetores de conciencia y después por la insubordinación. Hoy por hoy, depositan sus esperanzas en Hezbollah e hicieron llegar a la Resistencia Libanesa toda la documentación interna de Tsahal, que fue rápidamente traducida al árabe y distribuida a la guerrilla. Los guerrilleros disponían así de descripciones precisas de las unidades contra las que combatían. Informados en detalle sobre la jerarquía y las insignias de los oficiales al mando, los tomaban como blanco antes de desaparecer.

*Esa calidad de la información de inteligencia de la Resistencia, contrastante con la autointoxicación de la inteligencia militar sionista, explica en parte el resultado en el campo de batalla.* Quedará en el recuerdo la ciudad de Ait Acha, en la frontera libanesa con Israel, donde un centenar de combatientes resistió durante 34 días los asaltos de Tsahal sin ceder nunca.
Hassan Nasrallah: ¿Combinación de Ho Chi Min y Mandela?

Los gobiernos de Israel y Estados Unidos siguen presentando el conflicto como una etapa de la «guerra contra el terrorismo», aunque el carácter popular de la resistencia y la derrota de Tsahal contradicen ese análisis. Por su parte, Hezbollah presenta esos combates como una batalla de la guerra entre la ideología sionista y la lucha por la igualdad. Ese análisis es el que acaba de imponerse en el terreno cambiando radicalmente la situación en el Medio Oriente, lo que provoca la cólera de los generales más extremistas en el estado mayor de Tsahal.

Si bien es imposible cuantificar el número de oficiales antisionistas israelíes que están secretamente en contacto con Hezbollah, resulta por el contrario muy fácil evaluar la manera como los israelíes ven a la Resistencia. Estudios de opinión muestran que las transmisiones diarias en hebreo de Al-Manar fueron más escuchadas por los israelíes que los boletines informativos de sus propias cadenas de televisión [1]. Esos estudios revelan además que los israelíes tienen dos veces más confianza en Hassan Nasrallah que en Ehud Olmert en lo tocante a la solución de la crisis. Lejos de haber sido erradicado por Tsahal, Hezbollah se ha convertido en un actor político invisible en Israel, donde representa el fin del apartheid y el establecimiento de una paz duradera para todos sus pobladores sin exclusión alguna.
La derrota israelí

La ofensiva israelí en el Líbano responde a una conjunción de intereses.
- *Para los neoconservadores en el poder en Estados Unidos, que son en este caso quienes dieron la orden, se trata estratégicamente de proseguir el plan de modificación de las fronteras del Gran Medio Oriente, y tácticamente de eliminar al Hezbollah antes de atacar Siria y más tarde Irán* [2].
- Para el régimen sionista en el poder en Israel, se trata estratégicamente de expulsar a los pobladores del sur del Líbano, anexar esa zona y su manto freático, crear allí un bantustán para los árabes de Cisjordania –incluyendo a los de Gaza– y, tácticamente, de eliminar al Hezbollah como fuerza opositora al gobierno de Siniora.
- Para el sistema financiero, representado en el Líbano por la familia Hariri, la destrucción permite reeditar la amplia operación de reconstrucción del país que lo enriqueció durante los años 90.

*Pero las fronteras del Líbano no fueron modificadas, los pobladores del sur del Líbano volvieron a las tierras de las que fueron expulsados, Hezbollah se convirtió en la primera fuerza política y militar del Líbano y se transforma así en un actor fundamental de la vida política interna en Israel, los libaneses rehicieron su unidad, Siria recuperó su liderazgo regional e Irán se fortaleció con la victoria de su aliado libanés.* En cuanto a los objetivos financieros, lejos de ser capaz de mantenerse en el poder en Beirut, la familia Hariri corre el riesgo de perder las inmensas propiedades que adquirió ilegalmente durante la primera reconstrucción [3].

Desde todo punto de vista, la ofensiva militar acabó en derrota.






Un tanque israelí Merkava destruido por la Resistencia libanesa en Bint Jbeil. Hasta el momento del ataque al Líbano este blindado era el orgullo del ejército israelí. Israel acaba de anunciar el cese de su fabricación."

La derrota de Israel en el Líbano


----------



## Justo Bueno (17 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág.114-115-116*
_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo. Viva Siria libre y en paz!! Gracias *Javisklax* por el apoyo._



ESPIRAL dijo:


> En _Russian Insider _resumen los planes del ejército sirio para las próximas semanas:
> 
> (Traducido con el traductor de Bing)
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Map Of Military Situation In Eastern Homs Countryside Fater Government Frces Advance
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> El despliegue masivo de tropas del ejercito sirio y de la Resistencia libanesa en el centro y el sur del pais, sincronizados con los movimientos de las Fuerzas de la Movilizacion Popular iraquies hacia la frontera Siria, es un claro mensaje a los cinicos patrocinadores de las ratas sionistas: el Pueblo Sirio no renuncia ni a medio centimetro cuadrado de su Patria!!
> 
> Viva la Resistencia!!





Harman dijo:


> MoA - One Day, Three Serious News Stories That Turn Out To Be False
> 
> 
> Un día, _tres historias de noticias serias_ que resultan ser falsas
> ...







Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army, FSA clash in east Sweida: video
> *Ejército sirio, choca con FSA en el este de Sweida: video
> Leith Fadel - 16/05/2017 0
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Seguimos con más de lo mismo, los cazabombarderos de la Santa Coalicion liderada por el Imperio han cazado a otros 23 civiles, la mayoria mujeres y niños en la provincia de Raqqa .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Within Syria‏ @WithinSyriaBlog 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> Russian and Syrian Marines joint training in #Tartus naval base
> #Syrian
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> FROMTHEFRONT
> 
> Las Fuerzas sirias han recobrado la montaña Tafhah a 20 Km al noroeste de la base aerea de los terroristas del EI de Tiyas en la provincia de Homs. El avance fué anunciado por el Ministerio de Defensa sirio hoy.
> 
> Por lo tanto el Ejercito sirio y las FDN desplegados cerca de la Vilalge de Manukh situado a lo largo de la carretera en direccion a Salamiyeh en el noroeste de la ciudad de Homs. Con este avance el Ejercito y las NDF aumentarán más la presion sobre los terroristas del EI en el sur de Jubb al-Jarrah al fin de recuperar toda la zona controlada por el EI asediado por el este,sur y noroeste.





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army eliminates scores of ISIL terrorists in Deir Ezzor
> *Ejército sirio elimina a decenas de terroristas de ISIL en Deir Ezzor
> Leith Fadel - 16/05/2017
> 
> ...





Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> https://actualidad.rt.com/actualidad/238619-ministro-israeli-llama-asesinar-assad
> 
> Imaginemos este titular: *Bashar al-Asad: "llegó el momento de asesinar a Netanyahu"*
> 
> Qué asco de puercos. Y va esta noticia y pasa inadvertida, normalizada, como algo normal en los medios de comunicación. :: Deseando estoy que acabe la guerra y recuperen los Altos del Golán a esta manada de orcos carroñeros.





Galilee dijo:


> No se puede luchar contra uno mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (17 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 

*Pág.117*

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo. Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Loignorito dijo:


> Que poca vergüenza tienen. O sea, culparon a Al Qaeda del ataque del 11-S y ahora dicen que no son terroristas. Supongo que es por que saben perfectamente que los terroristas son ellos mismos y ahora les conviene darles alas a estas filiales.
> 
> En fin, os dejo un interesante artículo de Sputnik:
> 
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> Sobre la ruta de la seda, tocho insaid:
> 
> China.- El cinturón, la carretera y los pasos hacia el
> 
> Desde luego, un ramal es Libano Siria Irak Irán.





SPQR dijo:


> Bueno, cerrada la bolsa de Barzeh/Tishreen/Qaboun. Otra menos.
> 
> En los últimos 6 meses la situación alrededor de Damasco se ha despejado mucho: Daraya, Moadamiyah, Wadi Barada asegurando el suministro de agua, la bolsa de Ghouta occidental, Zadabani, Madaya, Serghaya y la frontera con el Líbano.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (17 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág.117-118-119*

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo. Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



carlosito dijo:


> Ghayath Dalla. El artífice de la toma de Qaboun. Ya hablamos de la triada..Hassan-Zahreddine y Dalla. Tiene apariencia de santa claus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Final Syrian Army reinforcements arrive in east Aleppo for offensive against ISIL
> *Los últimos refuerzos del Ejército sirio llegan al este de Alepo para ofensiva contra ISIL
> Leith Fadel - 17/05/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> #Syria #Daraa Very Fierce Clashes ongoing atm btw #SAA & Militants in the city.
> *
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> *UN ESPÍA DE ISRAEL ENTRE LAS FILAS DEL ESTADO ISLÁMICO (WTF?) ES LA FUENTE DEL SECRETO "ULTRACODIFICADO" QUE TRUMP REVELÓ A RUSIA*
> 
> Las fuentes israelíes acusan a Trump de "poner en peligro" a un espía israelí infiltrado en el Estado Islamico..
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 53 minhace 53 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Damascus E #Qalamoun SE #Suwayida E - Situation Map Update -
> #SAA will start an operation to seal the #Iraq'i border soon
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Syrian Army enters rebel-held town in East Ghouta
> 
> 
> El Ejército sirio entra en una ciudad del Este de Ghouta
> ...





Galilee dijo:


> *Soudki AlMaqt de los altos del Golan, ha sido condenado a 14 años de prision en Israel por mostrar unas fotos de soldados israelies cooperando con ALqaeda.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Ejército sirio reanuda ofensiva para levantar el sitio de Deir Ezzor*
> por *Leith Fadel*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (18 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 120-121-122*

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo. Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Ultimate dijo:


> Repairs underway at Aleppo power plant after militants sabotage machinery: video
> *Reparaciones en marcha en la central eléctrica de Aleppo después del sabotaje de la maquinaria por los militantes: video
> Leith Fadel - 17/05/2017
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Los dos hombres más peligrosos del mundo: Trump y el Príncipe heredero Salman*
> por *Patrick Cockburn*, 17/05/17
> 
> 
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> Imágenes de la Nasa que muestran los efectos de la guera desde el espacio:
> 
> _Two Nasa images of Syria and Iraq four years apart reveal the dramatic effect of war
> Nasa uses satellite images of Middle East to show how war is changing the region._
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day @iraqi_day 32 minHace 32 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> #Iraq joint operations officially announce Al-Rafaee district west #Mosul completely liberated by Counter Terrorism units.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 7 minHace 7 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // East #Aleppo CS:
> #SAA #Tiger_Forces secures southern perimeter of #Jirah A.B. by capturing Durubiyah & Jirah Kabir
> ...





Harman dijo:


> ****​*
> 
> _No se si son los mismos pueblos con otro nombre, o si son dos pueblos nuevos._
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (18 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 122-123-124*

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo. Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Harman dijo:


> Al-Qaeda jihadists might leave Lebanese-Syrian border as new deal is being discussed
> 
> 
> Los yihadistas de Al-Qaeda podrían abandonar la frontera libanesa-siria mientras se discute un nuevo acuerdo
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> El lider de Hezbolla Nasrallá afirma q sus fuerzas pueden atacar posiciones de las Fuerzas de Defensa Israelies.
> 
> Los enfrentamientos entre Hezbolla y las fuerzas de defensas israelies pueden tener lugar en territorio de la Palestina ocupada por la entidad sionista dijo el lider de Hezbolla el jueves.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> US State Department admits there might be no 'Assad Crematorium' in Saydnaya prison
> 
> El Departamento de Estado de los Estados Unidos admite que puede que no halla 'Assad Crematorium' en la prisión de Saydnaya
> 
> ...



*VIDEO ALTAMENTE RECOMENDADO*


cobasy dijo:


> Fuertes imágenes tomadas en secreto en la provincia siria de Al Qaeda - RT
> 
> al nusra, al sham, alqueda, todo es lo mismo
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 10 minhace 10 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // East #Aleppo CS:
> *#Tiger_Forces captured green areas* + Jubb Ali(W Tal Hassan) + Khalidiyah, Um Nusurah & Sukkariyah
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Vasto‏ @v4st0 15 minHace 15 minutos
> 
> *E. Aleppo countryside update: Govt forces capture more sites S & SW of Jirah Airbase, as ISIS defense lines collapse*





Durruty dijo:


> Despues de la larga batalla por Damasco. Despues de la batalla por Alepo.
> 
> Llega la batalla del Eufrates.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> *Ian Grant‏ @Gjoene 55 minhace 55 minutos
> 
> Quick map update: Huge collapse in #IS #Daesh ranks as #SAA Tiger Forces capured numerous sites south of #Jirah AB (noted in map)
> 
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> *Conflict News‏ @Conflicts 1 min.
> BREAKING: Intel leaked by Trump was IDF military intelligence (AMAN) about ISIS activity in Raqqa. Head of AMAN is now in DC - @AAhronheim
> *
> 
> El jefe de la inteligencia militar israelí (fuente de la información clasificada) está ahora mismo en Washington DC para tratar las filtraciones de Trump





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Syrian Arab Army* (FB)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN -‏ @GeromanAT 53 min
> 
> *#Syria #Battle for #Raqqa - Situation Map Update - - Latest Advances -*
> 
> ...


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 May 2017)

cascos blancos cortando cabezas en directo y llevandose a la victima ellos mismos:

OTRA DE CASCOS BLANCOS - YouTube

viva siria!

La chincheta cuando?


----------



## Justo Bueno (18 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 125-126-127*

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo. Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Harman dijo:


> SAA continues offensive to end two year siege of Deir ez-Zor: video
> 
> SAA continúa ofensivo para terminar el asedio de dos años de Deir ez-Zor
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ian Grant‏ @Gjoene 12 minhace 12 minutos
> 
> Gains by #IS at #Aqarib have been reversed by #NDF/#SAA, heavy clashes ongoing. Sadly, some people were massacred by #IS. Via @watanisy
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 1 hhace 1 hora
> 
> #Syria #Damascus E #Qalamoun SE #Suwayida E - Situation Map Update -
> #SAA made a hughe push eastwards - (not confirmed )
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Si las ratas verdes se prestan a la farsa de ir al este con los Usanos, lo lógico es que el SAA recupere territorio.
> Espero se confirme, seria una gran noticia.





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 5 minhace 5 minutos
> 
> PMU backed by the Iraqi Airforce assert full control over Sinjar Plain Airbase located approximately 102km south-west of Mosul city
> *
> *PMU respaldado por la Fuerza Aérea Iraquí afirman control total sobre la Base Aérea de Sinjar ubicada aproximadamente a 102km al suroeste de la ciudad de Mosul*





Ultimate dijo:


> Footage of Russian, Syrian airstrikes in Daraa after rebels violate safe-zone agreement
> *Disparos aéreos rusos y sirios en Daraa después de que rebeldes violen el acuerdo de zona de seguridad
> Leith Fadel - 18/05/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> Hama governor: 34 martyrs & 120 wounded as a result of IS terrorist attack on Aqarib & surroundings in east Salamiyah countryside
> *
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Con un frente de batalla tan extenso, si las ratas quieren provocar el terror entre la población civil lo tienen, por desgracia, bastante fácil. Solo van a hacer el mayor daño posible, el objetivo militar no existe.
> 
> Solo esperar el Tigre empuje desde arriba y lo propio desde Palmira e intentar despejar de ratas la zona.







Ultimate dijo:


> Farmers outside Aleppo harvest first wheat crops since area's capture: video
> *Los agricultores de Alepo cosechan los primeros cultivos de trigo desde la captura de las zonas: video
> Leith Fadel - 18/05/2017
> 
> ...





Albertov dijo:


> Estas contraofensivas de Isis quiere volver loco al frente del ejército sirio. Me temo que el Estado Islámico se va a convertir en una suerte de frente talibán asaltando villas y pueblos pequeños para aprovisionarse. A diferencia de Afganistán, lleno de cordilleras y zonas montañosas, el futuro del califato se orienta hacia el desierto.
> Eso provocará un estado permanente de tensión en toda siria y creo que la población civil tardará años en volver a vivir tranquila, sobretodo la de las zonas rurales.
> 
> Sigo esperando que cada hilo nuevo de este conflicto sea el último.





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> East Hama CS || Military source to me
> Syrian Army liberate All sites which lost it in Oil line front South of Aqrab Al-Safi and #RuAF active
> ...





Harman dijo:


> EHSANI2‏ @EHSANI22 54 minHace 54 minutos
> 
> #NATO wants bigger role in #Iraq #syria
> *
> *#NATO quiere mayor papel en #Iraq #syria*





Harman dijo:


> Islamic World News‏ @A7_Mirza 36 minHace 36 minutos
> 
> *#SAA Tiger force gained more ground in east of #Aleppo
> #Syria *


----------



## Javisklax (19 May 2017)

Up hilo up


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 May 2017)

No podia faltar el idiota que dice que Lo del 2006 fue"una victoria de hezbolah",,no se yo,desde cuando perder 800 hombres y el enemigo 111 es una"victoria"?
Es victoria ir a la ONU llorando para pedir un alto el fuego?
Hezbolah no son la carne de cañon tipica arabe,son soldados con equipamiento occidental,casco,kevlar y todo eso y entrenamiento,,perder 800 es como si españa pierde 800 hombres en 2 semanas,,


----------



## Justo Bueno (19 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 128-129-130-131-132-133-134*

*USA ATACA A MILICIAS CHIITAS DE IRAK, QUE AVANZABAN JUNTO AL SAA EN SU LUCHA CONTRA ISIS. CURIOSAMENTE SON "ALIADOS" USA EN IRAK, LAS FAMOSAS PMU. QUE TOMEN NOTA LOS KURDOSIRIOS*

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo. Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> huge number of isis rats killed during the failed attack on Aqarib, i wont share the pictures , streets full of dead rats
> *
> *Gran número de ratas isis muertas durante el ataque fallido en Aqarib, no voy a compartir las imágenes, las calles llenas de ratas muertas*





Galilee dijo:


> Como le ha jodido a la rata yihadista las fotos de los cadaveres del isis
> 
> 
> Es oficial, habrá cooperacion entre el gobierno iraki y el sirio para expulsar a los terroristas
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


>





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – May 18, 2017: Competition For Syrian-Iraqi Border *
> 
> Syrian War Report
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Hoy el Ejercito sirio ha avanzado hasta los alrededores de Arak yacimiento de gas al este de Palmira. Ayer el Ejercito logró la captura de las colinas del este y noroeste de Tafaha localizada a 20 Km al noroeste de la estacion T4 en el este del campo de Homs. Los terroristas del EI han dañado dos tanques del Ejercito con ATGMs al norte de la zona silos de Palmira.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Según una fuente Pro-Rata con base en Turquía,_
> 
> 
> Ian Grant‏ @Gjoene 15 minHace 15 minutos
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 10 minHace 10 minutos
> 
> US Defense Official confirms US/Coalition jets struck #Syrian pro-regime forces that were deemed a threat to US partners near #Jordan
> *
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Me resulta curioso quieran rebajar la agresión diciendo que era una acción defensiva contra una milicia extranjera, que no pertenece al ejercito Sirio. (el mismo discurso de los trolls que pululan en este hilo).
> 
> Que estén dando excusas, en cierto modo es un poco bajarse los pantalones. Si pensasen que todo estaba bien, no tendrían que dar explicaciones.
> 
> ...





Zhukov dijo:


> Interesante. Aparte de que un mortero dispara bombas y un obús es una pieza de artillería, no un proyectil, he preguntado en un foro porque no es muy común ver como disparan un mortero de 120mm desde un afuste con ruedas. Es un diseño francés, que además tiene la característica de tener el ánima rayada, lo que permite mayor alcance
> 
> Mortier 120mm Rayé Tracté Modèle F1 - Wikipedia
> 
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Todo esto ocurrio despues que...
> 
> US-backed rebels suffer major setback as Syrian Army troops capture much of eastern Sweida
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Military Advisor‏ @miladvisor 1 minhace 1 minuto
> 
> *US strikes Syrian government forces/allied militia in Mafraq al- Zarka area near At Tanaf town in southern Syria.*
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Details of US attack on Syrian military in southern Syria
> *Detalles del ataque estadounidense contra militares sirios en el sur de Siria
> Leith Fadel - 18/05/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Syrian Generation‏ @SARReport 27 minHace 27 minutos
> 
> 1
> #US coalition strikes on #SAA convoy
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> *Aldin Abazovic@CT_operative
> The group that was struck by #US Coalition seems to be #Iraq’s Kata'ib al-Imam Ali, major part of PMU in Iraq. *
> 
> Así que EE.UU ha bombardeado a un grupo aliado del mismo primer ministro de Iraq que EE.UU apoya - supongo que los iraquíes deben estar muy cabreados ahora mismo.





Galilee dijo:


> ANALICEMOS ACONTECIMIENTOS.
> 
> *1. El ejercito sirio llega a acuerdos de zonas de seguridad o alto el fuego en las zonas controladas por los terroristas rebeldes.
> 
> ...





arriondas dijo:


> Luego dirán algunos que si ajedrez, que si putinas con el culo ardiendo, que si demás chorradas y bla bla bla... Pero la realidad es la que es. Los aviones usanos no han tirado ni una bomba sobre Damasco, ni sobre Latakia, ni sobre Tartus, ni sobre Homs... Se limitan a atacar en zonas fronterizas y remotas sin ningún valor estratégico, porque es lo único que pueden hacer; no son otra cosa que bombardeos de peseta. Un intento de sacar músculo, de decir "aquí estamos", de hacer ver que siguen siendo el gendarme planetario, pero con eso lo único que consiguen es mostrar su debilidad. Rusia no va a perder los nervios por acciones como esa; los que están desesperados son otros...


----------



## Justo Bueno (20 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 134-135-136*

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo. Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_




Harman dijo:


> M Green‏ @MmaGreen 29 minHace 29 minutos
> 
> Syrian Army soldiers & Druze fighters at Al Rasi’i Well, East Sweida CS after liberating it from US/Jordan backed proxies today (18/05/2017)
> *
> *Soldados del Ejército sirio y combatientes drusos en el pozo Al Rasi'i, East Sweida CS después de liberarlo de proxies respaldados por Estados Unidos y Jordania hoy (18/05/2017)*





jerjes dijo:


> FROMTHEFRON
> 18-5-2017
> 
> El EI ha presentado un examen detallado de armas de produccion propia en la ciudad de Mosul.¿Y es creible q estos pelados sean capaces de producir toda esta clase de armas sin ayuda?¿Quienes son los q construyen para ellos?.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> loomis‏ @ModerateLoomis 6 minhace 6 minutos
> 
> *Sweida
> Syrian Army captured 155km2 of land, advancing towards Zelaf and Safa volcanic Plain*





cryfar74 dijo:


> Una imagen fálica, el SAA se la está metiendo por detrás a las FSA.
> 
> Los avances del SAA en Sweida a cientos de km de las bases usanas impiden pongan el pretexto de ver amenazada su seguridad.
> El SAA debe preocuparse de seguir "metiéndosela" a las ratas y ampliar la incursión, _dilatando_ la tierra liberada.
> ...





Perrico dijo:


> En la página OCCRP suelen salir artículos del tráfico de armas desde los balcanes hasta Arabia Saudi (y aliados) para luego suministrárselo a los rebeldes sirios. Los artículos son muy largos para hacer copy paste, pero te cuelgo un par de imagenes y links para que te hagas a la idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Hay algo que no entiendo, y lo pregunto aquí porque seguro que tenéis más datos que yo, si me lo permitís.
> 
> Este tío, Izzat Ibrahim al Duri...
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Básicamente para resumirlo.
> 
> EEUU desmanteló todo el aparato del Baaz: Ejercito, policía, funcionariado....
> De la noche a la mañana un montón de gente se vio en la calle y el nuevo estado iraquí se construyó nuevamente con gente de la oposición, la cual estaba totalmente dividida. La insurgencia posterior era debido a eso, porque el gobierno posterior se dedicó a marginar a la población sunní en una clara política de discriminación (me da que las órdenes venían de los invasores) y al final para que las milicias sunnies dejaran de atacar a los militares de EEUU simplemente sobornaron a muchos de los cabecillas.
> ...





cobasy dijo:


> La coalicion de los usanos ha atacado a los sirios?
> 
> EEUU ataca convoy de fuerzas sirias cerca de frontera jordana - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (20 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 137-138-139-140*

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Ultimate dijo:


> In pictures: Syrian Army reinforcements pour into the Syrian desert despite US airstrikes
> _*En imágenes: refuerzos del Ejército sirio se dirigen hacia el desierto a pesar de los ataques aéreos estadounidenses
> Chris Tomson - 19/05/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day@iraqi_day 21 minHace 21 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> #Iraq joint operations officially announce Al-Warshan district in west #Mosul completely liberated by Counter Terrorism units.
> ...




Iniciado por *Harman*

NO hay una "Carrera" hacia Deir-ezzour & al-Tanaf: estos son & serán #Russia #Damascus & #Iran objetivos. #USA & proxies se detendrán o lucharán.



cryfar74 dijo:


> Este es un punto clave, no hacer una "carrera".
> Según dijeron el ataque se produjo a unos 30/40 km de la frontera, esto es unos 30 km adentrados desde la zona controlada por el SAA. Incursiones temerarias sin apoyo antiaéreo, son presa fácil para los usanos.
> 
> Si la determinación del SAA es controlar ese paso fronterizo no debe "correr", es mejor hacerlo poco a poco, acercándose desde el sur desde Sweida y con todas sus fuerzas si lo hace desde la carretera en cuestión, pero esta vez con seguridad que puedan responder a ataques aereos.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Syria Today‏ @todayinsyria 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> #SAA will continue to attack #FSA routes to prevent their advance on #Syria from Jordan border
> *
> ...





sinchanp dijo:


> Ten en cuenta una cosa, que a quien a bombardeado los USA en Siria es, la chiita Iraquí 'Kataib Iman ali', que es aliada de los USA, ¿que querias que hiciesen los rusos?, ¿proteger a los aliados de los americanos?, el bombardeo de sus propios aliados es un dato muy a tener en cuenta a los amiguetes de los EEUU, que tomen nota los kurdos del SDF de como se comporta el amigo americano, cuando sus intereses pasan por bombardear a sus propios aliados, los USA no lo dudan ni un segundo, porque los kurdos estan al borde de una confrontacion con los turkos, ¿que ara EEUU entonces?.....si los kurdos del SDF no se dan cuenta de esto es por que no quieren pues ya dejaron tirados a los kurdos de irak en el 1991, incluso el ELS y demas proxis pueden tomar nota de como se comporta el "amigo" americano, pues no dudara ni un segundo en liquidarles sin piedad si con ello gana un milimetro de intereses o ventaja.





Nihilnovisubsole dijo:


> El LOL (la risión) va a ser qué harán los gusanos cuando acabe lo de Mosul (igual en un mes o asi) y las PMU empiecen a subir por el Eufrates...





Ultimate dijo:


> 27 Syrian soldiers killed by Islamic State attack in eastern Homs: Amaq
> *27 soldados sirios asesinados por ataque islámico en el este de Homs: Amaq
> Chris Tomson - 18/05/2017
> 
> ...





sinchanp dijo:


> Esto es lo que encuentra el SAA cuando entra en un pueblo en el que acaban de expulsar al estado islamico.........*.imagenes fuertes*.
> 
> https://videos.files.wordpress.com/H3KZQzDB/isis-comete-una-masacre-en-hama-contra-civiles1_dvd.mp4
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 15 hHace *15 horas*
> 
> Exclusive: the #SAA will proceed advancing towards #AlTanaf but from another flank, the troops will be escorted by #SyAAF in a 24/7 shift.
> *
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _SE ESTÁN MOVIENDO DEMASIADO ESOS PÁJAROS, OJALÁ HEZBOLAH Y AL-HASHD AL-SHA'ABI TUVIERAN JUGUETITOS QUE PUDIERAN CORTARLES LAS ALAS. AL FIN Y AL CABO ESOS AVIONES SON ALIADOS DEL ASESINO ESTADO ISLÁMICO EN IRAK Y SIRIA._
> 
> *La fuerza principal apuntada por el ataque aéreo de los EEUU cerca del paso de Tanf era síria*
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (20 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 140-141-142-143-144-145*

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



carlosito dijo:


> ¿¿¿Ustedes creen que Maghayir al Thawra llegue a Deir Ezzor???
> :fiufiu:
> 
> No llegan a los 500, el EI les ha dado su lección en el pasado y como buenos integrantes de milicias del FSA, son bastante vulnerables cuando tienen reveses. Que no hay que preocuparse, es algo que no se puede decir porque se están fortaleciendo, pero hay que ver los antecedentes y ver que es complicado tomarlos en serio.
> ...





niraj dijo:


> Más de 500 cajas de Arabia Saudita, llenas de todo tipo de municiones, fueron capturadas por fuerzas iraquíes en al-Rafai (al-Rafae) al oeste de la ciudad de Mosul.
> Día iraquí @ iraqi_day 31 min hace 31 minutos
> Todavía
> Importante contraterrorismo # Irak capturó un enorme # Isis almacenamiento de armas en el oeste # Mosul, todas las cajas de armas eran de Arabia Saudita.





Harman dijo:


> _No se cual ha sido la respuesta “no oficial” rusa, pero ha debido ser muy impactante._
> 
> 
> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 25 minhace 25 minutos
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> #DerEzzur : sand-storm is about to hit the city, giving the perfect climate condition for an #ISIS attack.
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – May 19, 2017: US-Led Forces Fights With Syrian Army For Iraqi Border *
> 
> Syrian War Report





Vodkaconhielo dijo:


> Sabiamos que un ataque de USA sobre todo por el sur no solo que era posible, sino casi seguro,y no creo que sea el ultimo.
> 
> Como sea 6 soldados muertos no cambian el curso de la guerra, pero esto se suma a los nefastos precedentes de anteriores ataques.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _La zona del ataque yankee NO es una “zona de seguridad”.
> Y dudo que vuelvan a atacar si las tropas sirias siguen teniendo apoyo de aviones Su-30. _





Javisklax dijo:


> Se nos olvida mucho la sala de operaciones conjunta en Bagdag, adivinais quien está en esa sala? Iraníes,Rusos y ejército y milicias populares irakies,por eso.bombardean sin querer y esas cosas al PMU, presión presión y más presión a ver si se pegan entre ellos,no es mala idea pero no funciona ya.
> Respecto al mapa de la frontera con Jordania que no nos engañen solo valen las carreteras lo demás es desierto sin nada más que dunas... El ejército Sirio está a las puertas de cerrar la ayuda Otanica por esa zona,esencial para conseguir llegar a Deiz ezzor.
> Grandes los sirios destruyendo el puto mal





pgas dijo:


> Los gUSAnos son como los de Bilbao  primero disparan en "autodefensa" y luego desescalan
> 
> _Yesterday, Operation Inherent Resolve, the US-led campaign against ISIS, said in a statement that “the coalition struck pro-regime forces [Syrian government forces] that were advancing well inside an established de-confliction zone” and “posed a threat to U.S. and partner forces” at al-Tanf._
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 9 minhace 9 minutos
> 
> Yemeni Army launched a ballistic missile towards the #Saudi capital #Riyadh.
> #Yemen
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Breaking: Yemeni forces strike Saudi capital with ballistic missiles ahead of Trump visit
> *ULTIMA HORA: Las fuerzas yemeníes golpean a la capital saudita con misiles balísticos antes de la visita de Trump
> Naseh Shaker - 19/05/2017
> 
> ...





mirkoxx dijo:


> Confirman el disparo del misil hacia Riyadh; los sauditas afirman haberlo interceptado en una zona desértica de Ar-Rayn al oeste de la capital:
> 
> 
> MIDDLE EAST & NORTH AFRICA | Fri May 19, 2017 | 4:53pm EDT
> ...






Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 47 minHace 47 minutos
> 
> army advanced 7 km south of Qasr al-Hallabat toward Sawwanah south palmyra
> *
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> Las fuentes donde lei esa informacion (bastante acertadas en este caso, por cierto), hablaba del despliege de 12.000 hombres de Hezbola, 12 regimientos. Luego en la organizacion militar de Hezbola los regimientos son de 1.000 hombres.
> 
> USA debe andarse con mucho cuidado en el desierto. Hezbola es un gran especialista en emboscadas, y conoce perfectamente las tacticas militares de los sionistas, que son las mismas que se enseñan en West Point (que puede que hasta el sueño de aquella siesta sea premonitorio). Ademas hay un movimiento de pinza muy peligroso para los gringos y sus ratas: avance desde Siria y desde Irak (de las PMU) hacia la misma posicion.
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Sin intención de menospreciar a Hezbollah y las milicias iraquíes, creo que es muy exagerado hablar de 12.000 tios yendo a la frontera sirio-jordana y mas aún que tienen 250.000 soldados en reserva en Iraq que pueden ser activados en horas.
> 
> Ya me gustaría que fuera así, pero me parecen demasiados. 100.000 iraquíes ya es una barbaridad y Hezbollah con su número reducido ya ha hecho mucho mas de lo que se puede esperar de el.





Durruty dijo:


> Nadie ha dicho que vayan a la frontera jordana. Se ha dicho que Hezbola esta movilizando 12.000 hombres en los frentes del sur y del centro de Siria (movilizados para la gran ofensiva del Eufrates).
> 
> Y las reservas de 250.000 hombres que pueden movilizar las PMU en todo Irak parece creible, conociendo la extraordinaria juventud de la poblacion chii de Irak, completamente movilizada una vez el gran ayatola Sistani hizo aquel famoso llamamiento a la defensa de la nacion.





txarra dijo:


> Gracias por la correción, eso tiene mas sentido.
> Igualmente 250.000 me parece demasiado, es que con la mitad podrían hacer frente a cualquier invasor.
> Aunque debo admitir que en el momento que los líderes chiítas hagan la llamada, poco habrá que puedan hacer los EEUU y los tafkiríes para pararlos, las PMU ya tienen oficialmente 100.000, si no los han movilizado es porque hay acuerdos para que estén quietos por el momento.





Quenoval dijo:


> *EL EJÉRCITO SIRIO ESTÁ A 20 KILÓMETROS DE LA CIUDAD DE AL-TANF CONTROLADA POR LAS FUERZAS LIDERADAS POR ESTADOS UNIDOS - INFORMES*
> 
> Según informes, el Ejército Árabe Sirio (SAA) y sus aliados continuaron su avance en Al-Tanaf y lograron tomar posiciones a unos 20 km de la ciudad controlada por las fuerzas lideradas por Estados Unidos en la frontera sirio-iraquí.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army, Hezbollah make significant push towards Iraqi border
> *Ejército sirio, Hezbollah realizan un importante empuje hacia la frontera iraquí
> Leith Fadel - 20/05/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 6 hHace 6 horas
> 
> Breaking : Yemeni air defense announces Shoot down a Saudi jet F-15 .. The jet fall in Najran
> *
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 146-147-148*

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Ultimate dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> *Yusha Yuseef ‏Cuenta verificada @MIG29_ hace 9 h
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Hasta en las mejores familias siempre hay una manzana podrida_.
> 
> 
> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 6 hHace 6 horas
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> http://www.hispantv.com/noticias/el-libano/341977/hezbola-fuerzas-elite-shebaa-golan-israel-trump
> *‘Hezbolá despliega su fuerza de élite en frontera israelí’
> sábado, 20 de mayo de 2017 3:16
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 9 minhace 9 minutos
> 
> Hundreds of Hezbollah fighters from Lebanon and Nubbol&Zahra arrived on #BadiaAlSham front
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 21 minHace 21 minutos
> 
> Last batch from al-Waer is leaving towards Idlib/Jarablus. And at the same time Russian military police are being deployed in neighbourhood
> *
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> *Alepo: tropas del ejército sirio avanzan hacia la frontera iraquí
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 7 minHace 7 minutos
> 
> Lacivert ok 1. ekseni
> Beyaz ok 2. ekseni
> ...





Javiher dijo:


> Se anuncia que Homs es una ciudad libre de terroristas.
> 
> Salen unos 260 armados con sus familiares del barrio de al Waer antes de anunciar que Homs es libre de armas y armados





licancabur dijo:


> *General del ejército: el 80% de los militantes en Ghouta Oriental se entregarán pronto*
> 
> 
> *Los países que apoyaron a los grupos terroristas han quedado decepcionados tras la liberación de al-Qaboun por el ejército sirio, dijo un alto experto militar, agregando que el 80% de los militantes en el este de Ghouta de Damasco deben rendirse al ejército pronto.*
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> REUTERS:
> 
> *Los rebeldes sirios comienzan a abandonar el asediado distrito de Homs - testigo de Reuters, monitor, medios estatales
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> SAA-Druze joint offensive north-east of Suwayda towards Zuluf & Safah areas which are under FSA control
> *
> *SAA-Druze ofensiva conjunta noreste de Suwayda hacia Zuluf y Safah áreas que están bajo control FSA*





txarra dijo:


> Hace un mes mas o menos leí que el problema del ejercito en Deir es que no tienen suficientes blindados para avanzar y no pueden transportarlos por vía aérea debido a que perdieron bastante territorio en la última ofensiva, después de que se perdiera palmira por segunda vez.
> 
> Los refuerzos que se enviaron yo creo que son para unir el aeropuerto con la ciudad y reforzar la guarnición, ya que si el ejercito avanza hacia la ciudad el ISIS puede intentar lanzar lo que le queda a la ciudad. Comenzar la liberación desde la propia ciudad asediada me parece muy difícil.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 148-149-150-151*

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Galilee dijo:


> Ejercito sirio + Brigadas del Iman Alí cerca de Tanaf, no parecen muy asustados por el bombardeo del otro dia... los terroristas tendran que largarse por las buenas o por las malas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 44 minHace 44 minutos
> 
> Army advancing in al-Zuluf area and Dakwa hills area / damascus and suweida
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> #Palmyra: Violent clashes are ongoing between the #SAA and #ISIS in the south of Abtar Mt as #SAA attempt to advance
> *
> ...





circodelia2 dijo:


> *? Carrera por las fronteras:* merced al retroceso desde marzo de los terroristas de DAESH para defenderse más al norte en Raqqa y hacer presión más al este sobre Deir Ezzor, el sur desértico de Siria, (este y sur de Prov. de Sweida, sureste Prov. de Damasco, sur de Prov. de Homs, sur de Prov. de Deir Ezzor), ha pasado a ser centro de actividad.
> 
> Allí, tanto las tropas leales, como los llamados “moderados”, (terroristas armados sustentados por occidente y sus aliados regionales) han buscado controlar este estratégico sector fronterizo del país.
> 
> ...





El-Mano dijo:


> Yo creo que ya sería un éxito si volvieran a la posiciones que tenian antes de la puñalada del pentagono. Antes de ese ataque estaban en unas posiciones decentes y tenian un pequeño colchon de seguridad.
> 
> Pero aun controlando lo que tenían antes, es demasiado problema de logística para empezar, y sería absurdo meterse en ese fregao. Si hay que levantarles el sitio, en la actualidad, a de ser desde palmyra. También es descartable que hagan algo desde el este, que por allí igual se podría hacer algo, en un conflicto normal...
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Syrian Army Takes Control Of Large Chunk Of Syrian-Jordanian Border
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> loomis‏ @ModerateLoomis 4 hHace 4 horas
> 
> Qalat Al-Mudiq confirms loss of Zelaf dam (not the village, that's still FSA controlled) and loss of Sweida-Jordan border
> *
> ...





Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El ataque aéreo USA fracasó en su objetivo....
> [YOUTUBE]rjBMAyNwvAc[/YOUTUBE]
> ::





Azrael_II dijo:


>





Peineto dijo:


> Spikin in silver:
> 
> Estamos Hundidos intercambia con La rabia sadiquita 110.000 millones de dolores de chatarra bélica contra unos dos mil doscientos millones de barriles de petróleo (a precio actual de mercado).
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 55 minHace 55 minutos
> 
> I never thought i would have the chance to see this, but for god sake what's wrong with me ! 300 billion $ can do anything and everything.
> *
> ...








Harman dijo:


> Norwegian Army enters southern Syria to aid endangered rebels at border crossing
> 
> El Ejército noruego entra en el sur de Siria para ayudar a los rebeldes en peligro en el cruce fronterizo
> 
> ...





Javiher dijo:


> *Los detalles del ataque de la coalición de EEUU al convoy militar sirio*
> Los aviones de la coalición entraron en el espacio aéreo sirio desde Jordania a una altura muy baja, hicieron algunos disparos de advertencia y luego dispararon misiles contra un convoy, dañando dos tanques, el arma antiaérea autopropulsada y los vehículos.
> 
> Según la fuente, el fuego de respuesta de un cañón de 23 mm hizo a los aviones recuperar altura, momento en el que fueron detectados por los radares del S-200 en la zona de Al Damir. Al aparecer misiles sirios, las aeronaves abandonaron de inmediato el espacio aéreo del país árabe.
> En exclusiva: los detalles del ataque de la coalición de EEUU al convoy militar sirio





Ultimate dijo:


> Trump ordena al Pentágono cambiar de táctica contra Daesh - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> *Trump ordena al Pentágono cambiar de táctica contra Daesh
> sábado, 20 de mayo de 2017 15:40
> 
> ...





Ratnik dijo:


> Peto Lucem‏ @PetoLucem 14 minhace 14 minutos
> 
> NEW MAP: #SAA forces continue operations in order to clear #Syria - #Jordan - #Iraq border areas from #US proxy militias. #Syria pic.twitter.com/h01De3FnMo





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN -‏ @GeromanAT 25 minHace 25 minutos
> 
> *#Syria #Aleppo E CS #Maskanah - Situation Map Update -
> #SAA / #Tiges pushing further south along the higway*
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (22 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 151-152-153*

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Harman dijo:


> Ian Grant‏ @Gjoene 14 minHace 14 minutos
> 
> *Quick map update: #SAA Tiger Forces captured Tell Hassan Trainsation from #IS, in East #Aleppo countryside. #Syria. Via @watanisy*





salamandra20 dijo:


> Me alegran las evoluciones del Syrian "salient" Army, están a un zarpazo de ganar.
> 
> 
> Curioso caso lo de la prensa española, al pobre de Agramunt lo quieren cesar por haberse reunido con Al Assad en persona en Damasco.
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Las Fuerzas del Ejercito sirio dirigidas por milicias drusas y miembros del ala militar del Partido Social Nacionalista (SSNP) han recuperado una gran parte de la frontera sirio-jordana de las fuerzas terroristas apoyadas por EE.UU.
> 
> Según los informes de las Fuerzas gubernamentales han capturado una parte importante de la zona este de Zalaf Suweida en la zona fronteriza de Al-Tanaf. En la frontera sirio jordana no hay grandes asentamientos , por lo tanto si la llamada coalicion liderada por EE.UU, no usa la fuerza contra las tropas sirias, el Ejercito sirio, SSNP, milicias drusas y otras unidades a favor del gobierno, es probable q se alcance elcampo meridional Al-Tanaf sin grandes enfrentamientos Jaish Maghaweer Al-Thawra un grupo principal terrorista apoyado por EE.UU q opera en la zona no tiene suficientes fuerzas para detener el avance sirio.





brus dijo:


> Toda la revolución y Daesh no puede sobrevivir sin el paso por las fronteras. Es muy bueno que las puedan cerrar los hombres del gobierno sirio pero vamos a ver si pueden sacar hombres para cerrar tanto kilómetro poroso de frontera con jordania e Irak. Supongo que una vez caiga Mosul los iraquíes podrán hacer su trabajo por su lado derrotando a Daesh allí y las fronteras que quedarán como máxima preocupación a los Sirios serán la de jordania (Yihadistas yankis) y la de turquía (yihadistas qataries, saudíes y turcos).
> La frontera con el líbano ya ha sido afortunamante solucionada.
> Que bien vendía cerrar las bolsas que hay en Siria, pero no hay tiempo, hay que ir al este de aleppo y deir ezzor.





Ultimate dijo:


> El Pentágono pone las condiciones para no atacar de nuevo a Siria
> *El Pentágono pone las condiciones para no atacar de nuevo a Siria
> © AFP 2017/ Saul Loeb
> 17:20 20.05.2017
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía:* Syrian Arab Army* (FB)
> 
> 
> _Googlespañol revisado_:
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Russian forces arrive in southern Syria
> *Fuerzas rusas llegan al sur de Siria
> Leith Fadel - 21/05/2017
> 
> ...





El-Mano dijo:


> Resalto esto de la noticia: *no evitarian la amenaza a menos que se retiraran (retiren) del territorio soberano de Siria*
> 
> Umm... Unas cuantas fuerzas especiales rusas por la zona, un par de sukjois preparados en el aire, y si se acerca un avión se le tumba y se pone la misma escusa puesta por los usanos de que...
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Islamic World News‏ @A7_Mirza 12 hhace 12 horas
> 
> *Thaletha farm & Railroad Station in east of #Aleppo liberated by #SAA Tiger forces
> #حلب #المزرعة_الثالثة #Syria*
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 12 hHace *12 horas*
> 
> *Strategic Battle of #Syria-n Desert // #BadiaAlSham:
> ▪ Military Situation & Axis of Advances*
> ▪ UHD: http://i.imgur.com/LG6UDHA.jpg





paranoia dijo:


> La nueva 'OTAN árabe': la verdadera razón detrás de la visita de Trump a Riad
> 
> El presidente de EEUU, Donald Trump, anunciará en Riad la creación de una nueva alianza militar, escribe The Washington Post. Pero, ¿contra quién se dirigirá esta 'OTAN suní' u 'OTAN árabe'?, se preguntan una serie de analistas de Pakistán, India y Rusia.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Muy importante esa idea del Pentágono que anticipa tu post paranoia.
> 
> La nueva OTAN árabe será solo un invento para legalizar al IS que se incrustará en esa estructura previo afeitado y cambio de uniforme y bandera.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (22 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 153-154-155*

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Harman dijo:


> Syria Today‏ @todayinsyria 6 minHace 6 minutos
> 
> #Hasakah | Clashes between #SDF and #ISIS south of al-Shaddadi
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 22 minHace 22 minutos
> 
> *#Iraq West #TalAfar W #Sinjar S #Nineveh - Situation Map Update -
> #PMU heading further west
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _La zona de *Dakhwa* en un mapa_
> 
> 
> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 4 minHace 4 minutos
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _El atentado entre Ratas ha sido una autentica carnicería._
> 
> 
> maytham‏ @maytham956 17 minHace 17 minutos
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Para tal cantidad de victimas tuvo que ser en un recinto cerrado o algo así, un comedor, los dormitorios...o la propia mezquita tal y como hacen a los cristianos en Egipto.
> 
> Nadie aquí excepto algún troll llorará por ellos.
> 
> ...





lostsoul242 dijo:


> Buena estrategia la de ponerles a todos en la zona de Idlib . El ejercito sabe muy bien que acabaran matandose entre ellos , solo tiene que cruzarse de brazos y esperar .





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army thwarts powerful ISIS attack on Deir Ezzor city
> _*Ejército sirio frustra poderoso ataque de ISIS en la ciudad de Deir Ezzor
> Ivan Castro - 21/05/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 18 minHace 18 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> #SAA led by Tiger Forces captured al Samajilia and Kaziat #EastAleppo
> ...





ZHU DE dijo:


> Si el Imbecil vende armas a cascoporro a Barbaria Saudi y esta abastece de las mismas a los rebanacuellos negros...¿Usa abastece de armas a los rebanacuellos negros?





Ultimate dijo:


> EEUU ataca a fuerzas iraquíes que impedían envío de armas a EIIL - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> *EEUU ataca a fuerzas iraquíes que impedían envío de armas a EIIL
> 21 de mayo de 2017 12:07
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 156-157*

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> 6000 families = 30,000 people returned to their villages that were liberated from #ISIS by #SAA in the eastern countryside of #Aleppo #Syria
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Islamic World News‏ @A7_Mirza 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> *South #Syria
> Zuluf Area in east of #Suweida liberated
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> Según Sputnik News EEUU cambia de estrategia para con Siria. Rebañan el petróleo saudi con la venta de armamento. A ver que traman sobre Siria con sus pozos de petróleo y gas con la moneda de cambio de la bolsa de Deir ez-Zor:
> About Turn: What's Really Behind the US' New Approach to Syria





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Janice Kortkamp* (FB), norteamericana enamorada de Siria, ha estado allí en múltiples ocasiones y defiende en su perfil de Zuckerbook a la República Árabe Siria y a su pueblo, denunciando la actitud criminal de Washington y demás líderes del "mundo libre".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 157-158*

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 19 minhace 19 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> #SAA led by Tiger Forces took control of Tal Fidat in #EastAleppo
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN -‏ @GeromanAT 39 minHace 39 minutos
> 
> 
> #Syria East - Battle for the the Border -
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Las fuerzas Tigre del ejército sirio siguen avanzando en Alepo oriental*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 25 minHace 25 minutos
> 
> *#Syria East - Battle for the the Border -
> #SAA is closing in from different Axis...*
> ...





ERB dijo:


> *Salman y Trump amenazan con castigar a Irán por "facilitar el terrorismo global" y los "crímenes" de Al Assad*
> 
> 21 May. (Reuters/EP) - El monarca saudí, Salman bin Abdulaziz, y el presidente de Estados Unidos, Donald Trump, han amenazado a Irán con un duro castigo por "facilitar el terrorismo global" *y, en el caso de Siria y según las palabras del mandatario norteamericano, "respaldar los crímenes inenarrables comentidos por el presidente (sirio) Bashar al Assad" en la guerra de Siria*.
> 
> Salman y Trump amenazan con castigar a Irán por "facilitar el terrorismo global" y los "crímenes" de Al Assad





Harman dijo:


> loomis‏ @ModerateLoomis 13 minHace 13 minutos
> 
> Only Scientific Research area I can find is deep in the Badyah yet reporters say it is NE of Zaza CP
> *
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Durante el sábado las Fuerzas sirias capturaron Zuluf y la zona de la presa de Zuluf en el campo oriental de Suweida.
> 
> El domingo, las tropas sirias continuaron sus avances en la zona con el objetivo de tomar el control de Kherbat Mutayta,Kherbat Nafel, y Kherbat Ruhba. Si se consigue un gran numero de pequeños pueblos el noroeste de Suweida caerá en manos del Ejercito sirio.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Zarif insta a Trump a abordar con Riad ¿cómo evitar otro 11-S? - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> *(El canciller iraní) Zarif insta a Trump a abordar con Riad ¿cómo evitar otro 11-S?
> domingo, 21 de mayo de 2017 18:07
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 158-159*

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



jerjes dijo:


> Hoy el Ejercito sirio y sus aliados recuperaron la zona de Dhara Umm Salesil, cerca de la frontera Siria-jordana.
> 
> El Ejercito y aliados capturaron la reserva Zuluf el sábado. Por otra parte el Ejercito fué capaz de capturar el area Atiya al sur del triangulo Zaza en elcamino Damasco-Bagdad.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Bombas en los márgenes de la carretera golpearon al FSA en Daraa*
> 
> 
> "BEIRUT, LÍBANO (11:10 PM) - Múltiples combatientes del Ejército Sirio Libre (FSA) fueron asesinados y heridos por bombas al borde de la carretera el domingo. Los dos bombardeos consecutivos se dirigieron a miembros de la división 42 de FSA en el campo de Daraa.
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> *Ofensiva en el este de Suweida (Colonel Cassad)*
> 
> *Ofensiva en el este de Suweida (Colonel Cassad)*
> 
> ...





circodelia2 dijo:


> Entre soltar gas sarin y comer niños Al Assad también hace otras cosas.
> Ladran luego avanzamos.
> Vuelven las cirugias cardiovasculares a los hospitales de Alepo, con más quirófanos y nuevos equipamientos.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army officially enters the Syrian Badiya after capturing east Suweida's countryside from US-backed foes
> *El ejército sirio entra oficialmente en el Badiya sirio después de capturar el campo del este de Suweida de los enemigos apoyados por los EEUU
> Izat Charkatli - 22/05/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 9 hHace *9 horas*
> 
> *East Aleppo CS Map Update
> SAA Tiger forces liberate Al-Sumjalia village and Tall Faddeh *
> ...







Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 9 minhace 9 minutos
> 
> SAA capture large parts of Sweida countryside, illegal crossings on the tri-border used by US/Jordanian-backed FSA were also discovered
> *
> *SAA capturan grandes partes de la campiña de Sweida, también se descubrieron cruces ilegales en la frontera trillada usada por la FSA respaldada por EE.UU. / Jordania*





Boby dijo:


> Escuchando la COPE hace un momento, lo he dejado porque hablaban de Siria, en concreto una entrevista a la autora del libro Medianoche en Damasco. Iluso de mí... Lo de siempre: manifestantes por los derechos humanos, Assad malo, guerra civil... A destacar cuando le han preguntado por quién era el malo directamente y ha evadido la respuesta por completo, y, sobre todo, cuando ha asegurado que Damasco había quedado completamente arrasado.
> 
> Para rematar han dicho que la autora escribía discursos para Killary y han destacado lo buena candidata que era y lo inexplicable del odio que existe hacia ella.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 159-160-*

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 13 minHace 13 minutos
> 
> Finally, Qalamoun Shield Forces(trained by Russians) participate the Badia Al Sham battles & send reinforcements to Zaza CP
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Syria Today‏ @todayinsyria 18 minHace 18 minutos
> 
> *#Damascus* | Clashes between pro-government forces and rebels near Hammuriyah
> *
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Artículo de 2012, aunque no creo que hayan cambiado mucho las cosas para los cristianos en zonas controladas por Hezbolah, afortunadamente.
> Lo traigo hoy aquí para contrarrestar las subnormaladas que suelta Trump por la boca, utilizando una extraña neolengua con un único objetivo: avivar las llamas de una guerra sectaria entre musulmanes, manteniendo a Irán en el eje del mal y a Israel bien contento con su cargamento de palomitas.
> Algunos recordaréis *el incidente del Stark el 17 de Mayo de 1987*, hace 30 años, donde un jet irakí le metió dos pepinazos a un barco USAno matando a 37. La administración Reagan obvió la realidad y no tardó en apuntar a Irán.... la misma vieja historia de siempre.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Janice Kortkamp* (FB)
> 
> Me encanta ésta mujer, no se corta en decir en voz alta *LA VERDAD*. Otra decepcionada con el pelucas, que le votó por no votar a la psicópata Killary... y van...............
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Frontera Jordana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 161-162-163-164-165-166*

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Ultimate dijo:


> 13 armored vehicles destroyed by ISIS attack on military base near the border with Iran
> *13 vehículos blindados destruidos por ISIS ataque a una base militar (iraquí) cerca de la frontera con Irán
> Chris Tomson - 22/05/2017
> 
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> Veremos el verdadero poder de la Resistencia cuando Al-Tanf sea tomada, y las fuerzas especiales USA queden obligadas a salir del suelo sirio y refugiarse en territorio jordano.
> 
> En ese momento seremos conscientes de quien es el vencedor en esta guerra.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Interesante Off-Topic_
> 
> 
> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 3 hHace 3 horas
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – May 22, 2017: ISIS Rapidly Losing Ground In Eastern Aleppo *
> 
> Syrian War Report
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day @iraqi_day 55 minHace 55 minutos
> 
> *#Mosul #Iraq map update.
> 
> ...





jurbu dijo:


> Bombardeo americano en los alrededores de Al Raqa… Los civiles en este caso no cuentan…
> 
> El vídeo lo ha publicado ISIS y es demasiado gráfico… No entres si no quieres ver restos carbonizados.
> 
> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/866666494234685440/pu/vid/640x360/K5aYyWRPUoRK6RTx.mp4





Durruty dijo:


> Declaraciones del reelecto presidente de Iran, Hasan Rohani, en su primera rueda de prensa: el pais seguira desarrollando su programa de misiles para su defensa. Iran no necesita el permiso de nadie para hacerlo.
> 
> Lo de los billones de dolares en armas que pretende adquirir Arrabia Saudi no se lo creen ni ellos. Se creen que asustan poniendo ceros. Como no pagen con opciones sobre futuros, o derivados de esos.





Atalaya dijo:


> *El uso indiscriminado y masivo de la aviación en zonas urbanas o semiurbanas como son las bolsas de Damasco no es posible sin causar graves daños a la población civil, y ocurre lo mismo con los sistemas tipo Grad y con los misiles, y los Sirios desean liberar a su pueblo, no desean asesinarlo.
> 
> Su uso solo puede ser puntual en zonas perfectamente determinadas y aun así se producen incidentes indeseados.
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Dos asesores rusos - Capitan Eugene Konstantinov y el mayor Aleksander Skladanhan muertos en un feroz enfrentamiento contra los terroristas en Siria- de acuerdo con informes de los medios de comunicacion rusos. El desgraciado incidente q nos llega hoy, tuvo lugar el 3 de mayo.
> 
> La fuente de los informes es la organizacion de veteranos "Brothers Arms" q informó del incidente citando algunos documentos recibidos del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.
> 
> ...





igni dijo:


> Ojo a la bolsa que esta por venir.





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army liberates more territory in east Aleppo, Al-Raqqa within sight: map
> *Ejército sirio libera más territorio en el este de Alepo, Al-Raqqa a la vista: mapa
> Leith Fadel - 22/05/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 47 minHace 47 minutos
> 
> #Syria East - Battle for the the Border -
> Possible Axis of Advance
> ...







cryfar74 dijo:


> El cruce de Al-Busairi, y la zona colindante, desde la captura de Palmira era inexplicable que aun siguiese en manos de las ratas negras. Cumplía una única función, guardar que la bolsa de las ratas verdes de el Este de Qalamoun se uniese a las ratas del Sur.
> 
> Que se esté preparando finiquitar ésta zona de control, es el preludio del avance Sirio hacia Deir Ez-Zor. Arreglar los asuntos pendientes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (25 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 167-168-169-170-171*

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Pepejosé dijo:


> *LA CARADURA Y LA HIPOCRESÍA DE TRUMP
> AL DESCUBIERTO UNA VEZ MÁS.
> 
> AYER*
> ...





Javiher dijo:


> Con el autoatentado de Manchester, las élites imperiales dan al populacho una razón y una excusa para aumentar la implicación en Siria por parte de los Hijos de la Gran...Bretaña. En los próximos días y semanas, veremos el fruto en el sur de Siria.
> 
> ¡Animo Vladimiro, no dejes ni a uno vivo!





Prometheo dijo:


> Mientras EEUU y sus aliados utilizan a sus tontos útiles en Siria y Manchester...la procesión de tontos inútiles prosigue en los medios (y aquí mismo en otros hilos), con la otra cara esperable del terror de falsa bandera: la deseada carne de islamofobia para las fieras que esperan los globalistas, verbigracia, anestesiar al pueblo para que justifique intervenciones imperiales contra el diabólico Islam y apoye la creación de más y más leyes draconianas de seguridad en Occidente





Harman dijo:


> ****​*
> 
> _Oh...!!! ¿¿¿Sorpresa… ???
> 
> ...






Harman dijo:


> _Problemas en el patio trasero de Saudistan_
> 
> 
> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 1 hHace 1 hora
> ...






txarra dijo:


> La estrategia de Rusia al final está dando resultado, el problema que tenía el ejercito era simplemente que no podía cuidar todos los frentes y avanzar al mismo tiempo, demasiadas zonas podían ser atacadas en cualquier momento, estaba claro que era necesario neutralizar unos frentes para concentrarse en otros.
> 
> Desde la entrada de Rusia en 2015 la estrategia ha sido clara, estabilizar el oeste del país y paralizar a los verdes para concentrarse en el estado islámico en el este. Las ventajas de esta estrategia son que a nivel internanacional no hay forma de quitar legitimidad a la lucha contra DAESH (no puede haber una campaña internacional mediatica contra el ejercito por sus operaciones en el este, como si las ha habido en el caso de Aleppo o Idlib), también pueden concentrar fuerzas en liberar terreno y asegurar ciudades como Salamiyah, Palmira... y al luchar contra Daesh los iraquíes tienen menos fuerzas contra las que enfrentarse, posibilitanto que las PMU puedan avanzar hacia la frontera y ayudar al ejercito Sirio.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> https://www.rt.com/op-edge/389245-trump-visit-saudi-muslim/
> 
> 
> La fuerza de reserva de la 'OTAN árabe' para luchar contra el terrorismo es 'mito y propaganda'
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> la frontera con jordania estando en proceso de cierre y los americanos calladitos, larazon? esto: Tropas rusas se despliegan en el sur de Siria, junto a la frontera jordana (nota mia, la foto es de archivo), las fuerzas tigre comiendo terreno hacia el sur, suena a deblacle de tus terroristas. Asegúrate de cobrar por adelantado de tu amigo Israhell que luego no les va a llegar. No hay esperanza para tontos como tu como ver a siria ser parte de israhell y que cerdogan se meta de nuevo en siria.
> 
> ¿Le suena la reconquista de los altos del golan para cuando todo este finiquitado (tu mientras respira y ve cobrando para ejercer de terrorista de teclado...)? tu sueldo no sera eterno puto goyin. Las adivinanzas se las dejo al que lo lea que seguro que sabe quien es.
> 
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Parece al Tigre le siguen guardando sitio en Raqqa, al contrario de lo esperado los Kurdos no avanzan desde Tabqa hacia la ciudad, dejando la orilla contraria del Eufrates libre.
> Supongo el acuerdo con los Rusos sigue en pie pese a todo.
> 
> La posesión de dicho margen del río para el el Tigre, faculta a éste a continuar por la autopista y forzar la liberación de Deir Ez-Zor por un nuevo flanco, ayudando a los que empujan desde Palmira.
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Blast injures dozens after Syrian Army chases rebel car bomb through downtown Homs
> 
> Un atentado suicida fallido en Homs ha matado a 4 personas y herido a 35. El vehículo fue identificado como sospechoso cuando intentaba cruzar el barrio de Al-zahra, los soldados abrieron fuego contra el vehículo, impidiendo que llegara a su destino. Al no poder llegar a la zona deseada, el vehículo se inmoló en el centro de la ciudad.
> 
> La noticia dice que este atentado se debe a una venganza por la liberación del barrio de al-Waer, recientemente liberado mediante un acuerdo entre el gobierno y los terroristas.





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 6 minhace 6 minutos
> 
> #SAA reportedly took control of +1.000 km2 area between the southern #Palmyra and northeast #Damascus
> *
> *#SAA informa, tomó el control de la zona de 1.000 km2 entre el sur #Palmyra y noreste #Damascus*





txarra dijo:


> Esa zona es un desierto, si controlas las carreteras, los pocos pueblos y puestos de control de la zona y las zonas altas (colinas, montañas...) controlas todo el terreno. El ISIS no tiene hombres en TODO el desierto, solo en los puestos clave que le permiten controlas sus accesos.





jurbu dijo:


> Controlando el cruce de Busairi aumentarán esos 1000Km2





Peineto dijo:


> Alguien, no recuerdo quien, definió el conflicto sirio como 'la guerra de las carreteras', y tenía razón, dado que el control de estas es vital en esta repugnante guerra de agresión de los anglosionistas y vasallos contra el pueblo sirio. Por fortuna, las tornas están cambiando y el ejército sirio y sus aliados están en condiciones de recuperar las vías de comunicación, tras conseguir quitarse de encima el lastre de bolsas terroristas por doquier, con el consiguiente merme de tropas para atender otros frentes.
> Estoy seguro de que el Pentágono está que echa las muelas viendo como los planes que iniciar en los años 80 del siglo pasado se les han ido al garete, planes que vomitados por el mamón de Brzinski y demás navajeros de traje y corbata tipo Wolfovitz y demás chusma, pretendían ni más ni menos que la conquista del corazón de Eurasia con Irán, Rusia y China como trofeos en la pared y el control de todos los recursos energéticos del planeta. Luergo hablan de Hitler y de Napoleón, hay que joderse...
> 
> No hay que olvidar que el proceso de desestabilización 'primaveral' de Egipto sigue su curso, dado que el B.A.O., bloque atlántico occidental, a falta de PODER iniciar la III Guerra Mundial que necesitan desesperadamente para intentar poner tiritas a la maltrecha economía en metástasis terminal, pretende pegarle fuego a todo el mundo islámico.¿Entienden el por qué de la visita a la Rabia Inaudita y los tropecientos mil millones de chatarra bélica?
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – May 23, 2017: Syrian Army Expels US-backed Militants From Syrian Desert *
> 
> Syrian War Report





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 18 minHace 18 minutos
> 
> Tigers captured Al-Mazran - Al-Kanawiyah - Rasm al-Hammam al-Gharbi - Mohsena - al-Jamiliya east aleppo
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 52 minHace 52 minutos
> 
> My exclusive photo report to @RussiaInsider , showcasing the direct #RuAF #RuArmy support for the #SAA near #AlTnaf
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Peto Lucem retwitteó
> Within Syria‏ @WithinSyriaBlog 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> unconfirmed reports that SAA captured this whole area ,at least 1000km
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (25 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 171-172-173*

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



BookChin777 dijo:


> Si alguien lo ha puesto ya disculpad, hoy está el hilo on fire, será por lo de Manchester... saludos, gracias a casi todos por la info y viva el SAA y aliados!!! Unión contra el wahabismo asesino y sus socios sionistas!!!
> 
> *Mapa completo del conflicto sirio después del gran avance del gobierno cerca de la frontera jordana*
> por *Leith Fadel*
> ...





pgas dijo:


> *Iraqi Government Confirms Cooperation With Syria, Iran And Russia To Secure Syrian-Iraqi Border (Video)*
> 
> El gobierno iraquí ha confirmado oficialmente la cooperación con Siria, Irán y Rusia para asegurar la frontera sirio-iraquí. Según el Ministerio del Interior iraquí, existe una cooperación entre los cuatro países sobre este tema.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Janice Kortkamp* (FB, no lo linkeo, buscadla y la encontraréis)
> 
> "No sé quién estuvo detrás del ataque de Manchester, pero mis profundas condolencias a todos los afectados. No creo que los medios de comunicación occidentales hayan mencionado los dos ataques terroristas en Siria ocurridos hoy.
> La lección que hay que aprender es una de humanidad compartida ... no "¿qué país bombardearemos a continuación?"
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> Ultimate dijo:
> 
> 
> > *Yusha Yuseef‏Cuenta verificada @MIG29_ 1 hHace 1 hora
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (25 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 173-174-175-176 *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 1 minhace 1 minuto
> 
> #Suweida: #SSNP fighters captured old French garrison, east of Zuluf area
> *
> ...





El-Mano dijo:


> Siempre se quiso ir al este, aunque primero se tubo que destrozar el comercio de petróleo entre turquia y daesh. Y contra los verdes fueron destruyendo los almacenes de armas, los cabecillas, los campos de entrenamiento... Y apoyo contra los avances de estos...
> 
> Al final los rusos siempre querían neutralizar las verdes, y luego una vez estuviera hecho, ir a eliminar a las negras.
> 
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> *Al menos 100 camiones cargados de armas de EE.UU llegan a las fuerzas kurdas en Siria*
> 
> _ABOUT 100 TRUCKS WITH US WEAPONS FOR KURDISH FORCES ARRIVED SYRIA – TURKISH MEDIA
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Derek Bisaccio‏ @DerekBisaccio 44 minHace 44 minutos
> 
> CNN: Sen. Rand Paul plans to force vote on $110 billion Saudi arms deal
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Yemen_
> 
> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 27 minHace 27 minutos
> 
> ...





SPQR dijo:


> En Al Tanf, parece que después del ataque directo de los aviones USA se han parado ahí y no van a intentar un ataque frontal. Parece que estén dedicandose a tomar los flancos, es decir la frontera con Jordania para ir cercando poco a poco Al Tanf. Además se habla de que llevan tropas rusas incrustadas y apoyo de Su-30 para disuadir de nuevos ataques. Ya veremos.
> 
> Respecto a las inundaciones de Raqqa, lo que yo he podido ver eran unas fotos de las inmediaciones con 1 o 2 palmos de agua. Se decia que era a causa de que las ratas negras habian bloqueado un rio o canal de riego hacia el Eufrates, para inundar el terreno y entorpecer en lo posible el avance de los Kurdos.
> 
> ...





jurbu dijo:


> No solos… con el apoyo de los rusos o al menos el armamento no es del ejército sirio…
> 
> Mi-35
> 
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> Un motivo por el cual el EAS no avanza hacia al tanf puede ser para dar una salida a todas las ratas de USA en la zona.
> 
> Con una ruta de escape viable muchos se lo pensaran y se daran la vuelta.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army opens a 100 km front against ISIS in new surprise offensive: Video
> *El Ejército sirio abre un frente de 100 kilómetros contra ISIS en nueva ofensiva sorpresa: Video
> Izat Charkatli - 24/05/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMA -‏ @GeromanAT 43 minHace 43 minutos
> 
> *#Syria #Battle for #Raqqa - Situation Map Update -
> Raqqa pocket is shrinking...*


----------



## Justo Bueno (25 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 176-177-178 *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



eolico dijo:


> Logica de los medios en estos momentos en la TV:
> 
> - Daesh e ISIS van perdiendo territorio y la guerra, por lo tanto se revuelven y atentan como pueden contra los que les van ganando en Siria e Irak.
> - Ergo ponen bombas en Europa, por el atentado de Manchester o otros previos.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Y en la guerra desconocida de Saudistan._
> 
> 
> Saudi regime forces continue siege of Shiite city amid international silence
> ...





ESPIRAL dijo:


> *Las fuerzas sirias abaten al jefe de operaciones militares de Daesh*
> 
> *El Ejército sirio abatió a varios líderes del grupo terrorista Estado Islámico (o Daesh, proscrito en Rusia), entre ellos su responsable de las operaciones militares, informó a Sputnik una fuente militar siria.*
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Ejército sirio continúa ofensiva por bombardeos relámpago para sitiar a los rebeldes respaldados por Estados Unidos en Badiyah, Siria*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Farsnews
> *La Coalición liderada por Estados Unidos despliega más fuerzas en el cruce fronterizo de Al-Tanf en el sur de Siria
> Mié 24 de mayo de, 2017 2:38
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 38 minHace 38 minutos
> 
> Syrian security forces find and disable a VBIED while sweeping al-Waer neighbourhood, "rebels" turned homes into HQs & prisons
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Corrección del último mapa_
> 
> 
> Colonial Yellow Boy‏ @ModerateLoomis 2 minHace 2 minutos
> ...





circodelia2 dijo:


> *Aun se quedó corto, pero algo es algo de boca de un ídolo de masas musical*
> El ex The Smiths criticó duramente al gobierno del Reino Unido luego de los ataques.
> 
> Lo que sí sorprende es que, más que apenado, Morrissey se siente realmente furioso y frustrado por lo sucedido, disparando contra las muestras de solidaridad del gobierno del Reino Unido y los discursos 'vacíos' sobre ser fuertes ante la tragedia por parte de las autoridades políticas.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 18 minhace 18 minutos
> 
> #ISIS Minister of War terrorist Abo Mosaab AlMasri (Egyptian) killed by #SAA in the eastern countryside of #Aleppo #Syria
> *
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 179-180 *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Ultimate dijo:


> Hassan Ridha (@sayed_ridha) on Twitter
> 
> *Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Twitter
> *The'Nimr'Tiger‏ @Souria4Syrians 12 minhace 12 minutos
> 
> East #Aleppo Map - Syrian Army now within 6km from last ISIS stronghold in Aleppo. 24/05/2017 via @AbuHusain85
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 50 minhace 50 minutos
> 
> *Breaking || SAA Tiger forces liberate 5 new villages
> Al-Batousheia ,Al-Salheia , Jubbab Massaud Kabir , Jubbab Massaud Sagie , Al-Shamaria*
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Los dólares de los impuestos de los norteamericanos trabajando para apoyar a terroristas suicidas en Manchester. Ahora también en sus pantallas "Duterte el carnicero de Manila" con su buena ración de ISIS. Circulen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef@MIG29_ 1 minhace 1 minuto
> 
> East Hama CS , Syrian Army capture a Truck of ammunition for ISIS in Mraga Area near Ithrya -Khanaser road
> *
> *East Hama CS, Ejército sirio captura un camión de munición para ISIS en el área de Mraga, cerca de la carretera Ithrya -Khanaser*


----------



## campetxano (26 May 2017)

Felicidades por el hilo. Para quien tenga poco tiempo casi mejor este resumen que el principal


----------



## JimJones (26 May 2017)

Horny Report 86 en Horny Trash Radio en mp3(26/05 a las 22:06:10) 00:00 18921858 - iVoox


----------



## Justo Bueno (27 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 181-182-183-184-185-186-187 *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

 Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Harman dijo:


> Colonial Yellow Boy retwitteó
> Blazing Fury‏ @FuryBlazing 22 minHace 22 minutos
> 
> Iraqi army source: Syrian army reportedly meets Iraqi forces in the border point at #AlWalid
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Colonial Yellow Boy‏@ModerateLoomis 32 minhace 32 minutos
> 
> Colonial Yellow Boy Retwitteó Step News Agency
> 
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> Es fantástico el Tigre. Está dividiendo por la mitad el llano de Maskana haciendo que en el este las bandas reculen hacia el pantano y hacia el sur (donde se reencontrar con los kurdos) y en el oeste reculen hacia las charcas pantanosas del lago con el agravante de toparse con el desierto al sur. Francamente lo tienen bastante mal y, como diría Andrea Fabra en su educada jerga:
> 
> ¡QUE SE JODAN!





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 7 minHace 7 minutos
> 
> Intense clashes between the Turkish backed militias inside #AlBAb
> Most likely the #TurkishArmy will intervene to separate them.
> ...





Nefersen dijo:


> En cuanto acabe la guerra, pienso viajar a Siria para gastar dinero allí y ayudar a este gran pueblo.





Sancho Panza dijo:


> Si lees el hilo del atentado de Manchester, por ejemplo, desde la página 223 aproximadamente, descubriras los "lazos" entre la familia "refugiada" del criminal, y los "rebeldes" que llevaron la "primavera y la libertad" a Libia:
> 
> Urgente: Se escuchan dos explosiones en el Manchester Arena en mitad de un concierto. Al menos 19 muertos. - Página 223 - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 27 minhace 27 minutos
> 
> PMU begin advance to capture the remaining villages west of al-Qayrawan in preparation to begin op in Ba'aj district near Syrian border
> *
> *PMU comienza el avance para capturar las aldeas restantes al oeste de al-Qayrawan en preparación para comenzar la operación en el distrito de Ba'aj cerca de la frontera siria*





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 4 minhace 4 minutos
> 
> Just in: #Egypt just banned Al-Jazeera & all of its websites, on the other hand Al-Arabia channel is accusing #Qatar of supporting terrorism
> *
> *Ahora mismo: #Egypt acaba de prohibir Al-Jazeera y todos sus sitios web, por otro lado el canal Al-Arabia está acusando a #Qatar de apoyo al terrorismo*





txarra dijo:


> Two weeks of Syrian Army's East Aleppo offensive: complete field report
> 
> Información sobre el este de Alepo, no se si esta información será real, pero si lo es... perdidas del isis
> 
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> No sé si está ya posteado:
> 
> "Ministro del Isis" a tomar viento:
> 
> ...





Galilee dijo:


> Exclusive .. #Saa imposes control over the #Bardah area east of Homs
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Billy Ray dijo:


> Margallo en 13tv ahora mismo:
> 
> -Señor Margallo, ¿quienes són los buenos y quienes són los malos en la guerra de Siria?.
> 
> ...





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> La _comunidad internacional_ se alía con un grupo de golpistas y les proporciona suministros ilimitados en contra del gobierno legítimo. Alemania aviones y armas, Italia los soldados, EEUU el petróleo, Inglaterra dinero a crédito. Dentro de los golpistas se acaba imponiendo el sector más religioso, ultraconservador y reaccionario. En Siria supone que las mujeres deben ir con burka por la calle, no pueden tener posesiones y son propiedad de sus maridos. En España suponía que las mujeres debían ir con mantón y velo por la calle, no podían tener posesiones y eran propiedad de sus maridos. En Siria los hombres no pueden ir por la calle sin una barba poblada. En España los hombres no podían ir por la calle en mangas de camisa: debían llevar dos capas de ropa, incluso en Almería en Julio.
> 
> Frente a los golpistas, Rusia apoyando de manera limitada al gobierno legítimo. Por desgracia para nosotros, estamos demasiado lejos.
> 
> La teoría es la misma siempre, lo es porque les suele funcionar.





montecuruto dijo:


> Han pasado casi 100 años de aquello y seguis con el rollo cansino, destructivo, autoalimentado, lleno de tópicos.
> Los ancianos protagonistas de esos dias, desde carlistas a destacados comunistas que yo he escuchado me hablaron desde el pesar y la inteligencia.
> No es vuestro caso que hablais de oídas y desde el odio.
> Si no lo podeís superar, por lo menos dejad de ensuciar el hilo con vuestras obsesiones fraticidas.
> ...






Atalaya dijo:


> *Manda webos, lo único que ha hecho el forista a quien te diriges es rectificar el disparate histórico de quien parece al igual que tu que lo ignora todo sobre la GCE y la dictadura posterior, dejando claro de que parte están los laicos (creyentes o no) y de quienes son fanáticos religiosos que imponen sus creencias por la violencia y la fuerza de las armas.
> 
> Yo tengo edad para haber vivido la posguerra y en el pueblo donde pasaba los veranos en mi infancia he visto al cura párroco acompañado por la guardia civil recorrer los campos los domingos para ver si pillaban a algún pobre aldeano trabajando y no respetando "el dia del señor" la multa en 1956 era de 25 ptas, pero un jornalero ganaba unas 11 ptas al día, en las piscinas de Castilla se bañaban un día los hombres y otro las mujeres, en la playa de Gijón, las chicas para pasear por la arena a la orilla del mar tenían que ir en albornoz, y sus trajes de baño tenían que tener un amplio "faldellin" como decía el bando del alcalde que se publicaba todos los años a comienzo del verano.
> 
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> Algunos se dejan llevar y otros vienen aquí con la agenda británica de la cizaña y el odio. La aplican en todo el mundo aprovechando las diferencias ideológicas, sociales, raciales y religiosas, tanto las actuales como las pasadas. Y lo hacen fomentando toda vertiente, igualmente procuran enfrentar a todas, cuanto más follón: mejor para ellos.
> 
> No espero que nadie que tenga una ideología (cualquiera que sea) acepte esto, pero al menos que se la guarde. Hacerlo por los sirios.





BookChin777 dijo:


> Hoy en todas las portadas, radios y TV (en un universo paralelo):
> 
> "¡Paremos el genocidio en Al-Amawiya! El régimen de Bash... perdón de Saud.. sigue bombardeando piscinas públicas llenas de niños y el último hospital de la ciudad ha sido destruído! ¡Paremos la barbarie! Barriles bomba vuelan como mensajeros de la muerte del régimen criminal petrogolfo! Rusia e Irán deberían intervenir inmediatamente!!" ienso:
> 
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Curiosísima apreciación, si vas traduciendo por palabras, siempre lo hace con la traducción correcta "contra", pero si unes a Irán y Isis, sale "con".
> 
> Yo no creo en las casualidades. Después de tener conocimiento de todos los artificios informáticos que posee la inteligencia Usana, imagino este sera uno mas.
> 
> Una forma mas de alinear al mundo contra Irán, de una manera simple, meter ideas falsas en una simple traducción. Los Usanos son dignos sucesores de las las enseñanzas de Joseph Goebbels.







licancabur dijo:


> Se confirma. La trituradora sigue su curso:
> 
> *25 de mayo de 2017 10:49
> Aleppo: Más de 3.000 terroristas ISIS muertos, heridos en operaciones del ejército sirio
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 16 minHace 16 minutos
> 
> army captured Missile Battalion in jabal abtar yesterday , today army capture Zuqaq Khalayil ,i dont think any isis left in mountain chain
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 8 minhace 8 minutos
> 
> tigers captured al-Bouajouz - Qasr al-Bouajouz - Kharab al-Khadhraf and fourth farm east aleppo
> *
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> De risa.. cinismo a la enésima potencia:
> 
> *#Alalam @AlalamChannel hace 23m23 minutos
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Israel y EE.UU planean eliminar militarmente a Hezbolla.
> 
> Según medios libaneses Israel y EE.UU están preparando un ataque relampago contra infraestructura militar de Hezbolla.Según ha informado este martes el rotativo libanes Al-Liwee, EE.UU y el regimen nazi de Israel se están coordinando para llevar a cabo uno ataque relampago contra el Movimiento de Resistencia Islámica de el Libano (Hezbolla).
> 
> ...





jgrr dijo:


> Dado que una guerra contra Irán no es posible hoy por hoy, hay que empezar con los eslabones más débiles. Los palestinos lo son, por supuesto, y en la visita de Trump esta prevista una reunión con el llamado presidente de la Autoridad Palestina -que ahoga siempre que tiene ocasión a la resistencia, y ahí está ahora mismo la huelga de presos palestinos a la que no hace ni caso ni apoya, o la presión para que no haya suministro de electricidad a Gaza- para sancionar definitivamente su sumisión. El otro es Hizbulá, puesto que aunque Siria está debilitada por la guerra aún tiene una cierta capacidad de respuesta y más teniendo como aliado a Rusia.
> 
> Hizbulá ha pasado de ser el héroe al villano. De héroe contra el régimen fascista de Israel, al que derrotó en los años 2000 y 2006 -lo que no ha logrado ningún gobierno árabe- ha pasado a villano por su apoyo al gobierno sirio en la guerra. Todos los gobiernos árabes, que tuvieron sudores fríos con la popularidad de Hizbulá, desataron una guerra sectaria -contra esta organización, sobre todo- que ha sido hasta ahora verbal pero muestran que ya están dispuestos a va a dar un paso definitivo: la guerra abierta.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (27 May 2017)

*CERCA YA DE LAS 20.000 VISITAS, GRACIAS A TODOS.*
_EN UNA PÁGINA DE ESTE HILO PUEDE HABER RESUMIDAS ENTRE 30 Y 40 PÁGINAS DEL HILO OFICIAL DE SIRIA, SIN TROLLS NI FOROCHATS ,VA MUY BIEN PARA REALIZAR BÚSQUEDAS DE PALABRAS O NOTICIAS, CTRL+F Y AHÍ LA TENDRÁS._


_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 188-189-190 *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 8 minhace 8 minutos
> 
> IS withdrew from many positions in area east of al-Qaryatayn but SAA have not secured all of them yet
> *
> ...







Harman dijo:


> _Dos mapas sobre el mismo tema.
> 
> La versión de Peto_
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Esto marcha señores, El ISIS se está desmoronando completamente en Siria e Irak, no es solo la parte sureste de Homs, en Aleppo, en Mosul, en Raqqa....joder, los rusos han conseguido una gran victoria gracias a esa tregua, al-qaeda debe estar acojonada viendo como el ejercito está limpiando el desierto, ojala que esta tregua dure mas tiempo, esta vez al posibilidades reales de aislar al ISIS en la provincia de Deir ez-zor y Raqqa.
> 
> EEUU poco va a poder hacer, no son solo los sirios, las PMU se acercan mas a la frontera cada día que pasa, DAESH no es capaz de resistir en el oeste de Iraq.
> 
> Sin ánimo de ser propagandista, esto marcha.





Harman dijo:


> _En los montes liberados hoy al sur de Palmira hay 2 minas de Fosfatos que también han sido liberadas._





circodelia2 dijo:


> Kurdos Acusan al gobierno Turco de entregar armas a Isis para Combatirlos en Raqa
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> *#Syria #Aleppo E CS #Maskanah - Situation Map Update -
> #SAA #Tigers made a swift push SW of #Maskanah city :*





cryfar74 dijo:


> Un gran dia hoy, Masqanah virtualmente rodeada, caerá en las próximas fechas una vez salgan las ratas.....si no lo han hecho ya.
> 
> El otro punto caliente, en el campo Homs, liberado el cruce de al-Busairi la inercia del ejercito sera unirlo con el cruce de Zaza, con lo que se asegura la unión por carretera de Palmira-Damasco.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Otra pesadilla para algunos,_
> 
> 
> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 9 minhace 9 minutos
> ...





Joaquim dijo:


> Hijos de puta de Antena 3!! Han soltado que el terrorista de Manchester lo hizo como represalia por los bombardeos de Trump sobre el Ejercito Sirio!!
> 
> Serán HIjos de Puta!! Pero si el atentado lo ha reivindicado el ISIL!!
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – May 25, 2017: Govt Forces Liberate Large Areas In Aleppo And Homs *
> 
> Syrian War Report


----------



## Justo Bueno (27 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 190-191-192-193-194 *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Ultimate dijo:


> ISIS loses ground in Syrian Desert as Syrian Army advances
> *ISIS pierde terreno en el desierto sirio cuando avanza el ejército sirio
> Zen Adra - 25/05/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 29 minHace 29 minutos
> 
> #SAA reportedly took control of #Damascus-#Palmyra highway via @C_Military1
> *
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> pienso que Raqqa, junto con Ibdil, lo dejarán para el final.
> 
> y no creo que las PMU suban por el rio, todavía tienen mucho por hacer en el desierto de Anbar, su objetivo es tomar la frontera.
> luego si acaso desmovilizan unos cuantos soldados y las milicias chiíes en Siria reciben refuerzos, pero que Irak como tal entre en Siria desencadenaría el infierno. Al menos mientras el espacio aéreo al sur de Palmyra y DEZ siga siendo usano.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Islamic World News‏ @A7_Mirza 23 minHace 23 minutos
> 
> *Last Military Situation in #Raqqah #الرقة*
> HD:http://www.mediafire.com/convkey/d0a2/xd11dol8d3b4ejjzg.jpg …
> ...







cryfar74 dijo:


> Los mapas, pro-ratas se rinden a la evidencia, y actualizan.
> 
> Da gusto ver el color rojo!!!
> 
> ...





El-Mano dijo:


> Esa bolsa verde creo que se va a mantener bastante neutral.
> Creo que fueron los mismos que intercambiaron a un piloto sirio accidentado por armas. Y también creo que llegarón a recibir cierto apoyo aereo de los sirios para defenderles del daesh. No se si fué apoyo directo en si, o si fué que aprovecharon que se juntaron unas cuantas negras para atacar, y actuarón contra ellas.
> 
> Es lo que yo recuerdo del año y pico que vengo siguiendo el hilo, desconozco como son...
> ...





Rokus dijo:


> Que lejos quedan aquellos tiempos en que el mariscal de la desinformación nos decía cuan importantes eran Morek, y también Mahin, porque esta era la llave para Quarantayn, que a su vez lo era para Palmira....
> 
> Viendo cada vez más terreno en manos del EAS se me alegra el corazón, sobre todo, porque cuanto más se consiga, menos quedará para por fin romper el cerco de Deir Ez Zor, donde los hombres del druso siguen aguantando como auténticos semi dioses las embestidas de un cada vez más exhausto y desmoralizado enemigo (pero no por ello dejan de ser muy peligrosos, ahora incluso pueden serlo más, puesto que la bestia acorralada ya no teme por su vida)






Atalaya dijo:


> *Bueno, según parece la operación Bagration ya está en pleno desarrollo,.
> 
> Gloria a los combatientes del EAS, Hezbolla, milicias palestinas, rusos, iraníes, NDF, milicias drusas, y todas las demás milicias aliadas, tenemos que agradecerles su sacrificio del que finalmente se beneficiará incluso nuestra ingrata sociedad.
> 
> ...





jgrr dijo:


> ‘Ejército turco, con el apoyo de Al-Nusra, planea invadir Alepo’.
> 
> El Ejército turco acaba con las discrepancias entre los rebeldes de ELS y facciones del Frente Al-Nusra con miras a invadir el norte de Alepo.
> 
> ...





pgas dijo:


> Joerr Bartolo, cada vez que creo que no puedes ser más imbécil me sorprendes
> 
> *How Iranian Oil Tankers Keep Syria's War Machine Alive - Bloomberg
> 
> Iran has delivered 10 million barrels of oil to Assad this year, free of charge*





Durruty dijo:


> Nasrallah acaba de dirigirse en directo desde la television Al-Manar a todo el pueblo del Libano: "Nosotros somos de la escuela del martin Hussein. La muerte es como la miel, no nos importan sus sanciones o sus amenazas, nosotros estamos mas fuertes que nunca"





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> #Syria Reports that for 2nd time in 2 days Russian/Russia warplanes intercepted coalition warplanes that tried to enter Syrian Desert Area
> *
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> esta es la guerra oculta ahora, la posesión del espacio aéreo de Badiya y el Éufrates.
> que yo sepa, Incirlik está vedada para volar a Siria, tiene que ser desde Jordania, Chipre o los golfos.





txarra dijo:


> Syrian Army annihilates ISIS in Homs, reopens all roads between Palmyra and Damascus
> 
> Al masdar ya lo confirma, DAESH se retira masivamente.





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day @iraqi_day 26 minHace 26 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> #Iraq joint Ops asked civilians to evacuate the last 2 district in west #Mosul via safe corridors, huge assault is imminent.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 3 minHace 3 minutos
> 
> #Syria #SyrianDesert #SAA
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 10 minHace 10 minutos
> 
> Army captured al-Ulayyaniya and also secured Damascus Palmyra road . Everything between Zaza cp and Palmyra are red
> *
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> El retorno de los mártires.
> Con la reconquista del territorio, aparecen las fosas comunes. Las de verdad. Las de las víctimas, asesinadas por los terroristas que financian los sionistas y los sátrapas islamistas, esos tan demócratas que acaba de visitar el jilipoyas de Trump. Son crímenes de al-Nusra y demás "moderados". Lo peor de lo peor. Peores que el ISIS, porque el ISIS es su subproducto, escoria de la escoria.
> 
> Honor y gloria a esas víctimas y mártires. Siempre estarán en el corazón y la memoria de todos los hombres de bien.
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Reconstruir en Alepo, para que puedan volver las familias. Gracias al ejército sirio. Pese a los sionistas, pese a los traidores, pese a los terroristas.
> 
> Jóvenes héroes, cristianos franceses, ayudan. No les darán el premio Nobel. Ni siquiera el "Princesa de Asturias". Pero en el más allá habrá justicia. Seguro. Y aquí, en la tierra, a lo mejor también se llevarán su ración de justicia las acémilas y sus secuaces. En las dos cosas confío.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Me alegro de verle._
> 
> 
> *****
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ian Grant‏ @Gjoene 56 minHace 56 minutos
> 
> The result of todays amazing advance by #SAA against #IS and #FSA. Dumayr pocket under full SAA siege, important supply roads captured. WIN!
> *
> *El resultado del avance asombroso de hoy por #SAA contra #IS y #FSA. Dumayr bolsillo bajo ased general SAA, importantes carreteras de suministro capturadas. ¡WIN!*





jurbu dijo:


>





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 45 shace 45 segundos
> 
> 
> *#Syria East - Battle for the the Border -
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Otra pespectiva *The'Nimr'Tiger **����*‏ @*Souria4Syrians* 3 hHace 3 horas Map: Syrian Army (red) advances in the Syrian desert. ISIS (black) and US-backed militias (green) flee. #*Homs* #*Damascus* #*BadiaAlSham*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 194-195-196-197-198-199 *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army foils one of the largest ISIS assaults ever on Deir Ezzor Airbase
> *Ejército sirio frustra uno de los ataques más grandes de ISIS en la base aérea de Deir Ezzor
> Chris Tomson - 25/05/2017
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Portada de Meneame los avances del SAA
> 
> Y mirad que comentarios
> 
> El ejercito sirio aniquila al ISIS en el centro del país y reabre todas las autovias entre Damascos y Palmira





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Los ataques aéreos liderados por Estados Unidos mataron a un número récord de civiles en Siria*
> por* Alice Donovan*
> 
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Militar sirio declara el iniciode la operacion "Gran Amanecer" q tiene por objeto captar el desierto sirio del este.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Poco a poco....helicópteros rusos en el avance hacia Jordania...
> [YOUTUBE]ug6ce1i7lkc[/YOUTUBE]





Harman dijo:


> Syria Today‏ @todayinsyria 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> #Aleppo | YPG on Thursday shelled a Turkish army base near Afrin
> *
> ...




_2 respuestas a Antonia Barcelo la yihadista judía del hilo oficial, no acostumbro a poner aquí nada que tenga que ver con respuestas a los trolls sionistas, pero estas dos intervenciones fueron muy destacadas para contrarrestar la fake propaganda anti-iraní:_



mirkoxx dijo:


> Perdón a todos los demás usuarios por citar tus estupideces, pero, hay una cosa que se llama "buscar imagen en google" y según aquello esos cuerpos son de Soldados iraníes muertos en la guerra Irán-Irak durante la operación Karbala-4 que fueron devueltos por el gobierno de Irak.
> 
> No sigas intoxicando el hilo....
> 
> ...






cryfar74 dijo:


> Recientemente el gobierno de Irak descubrió unas tumbas de soldados pertenecientes a Irán de la pasada guerra entre los dos países. Dadas las buenas relaciones los cuerpos fueron repatriados a Irán con todos los honores.
> 
> Volvieron a casa finalmente después de 30 años.
> 
> ...





jgrr dijo:


> Senador ruso: la OTAN busca sumarse a la coalición anti-Daesh para derrocar a Asad.
> 
> El senador ruso Frants Klintsévich advirtió que la OTAN se une a la coalición anti-Daesh para acelerar la salida del presidente sirio Bashar Asad.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Peto Lucem‏ @PetoLucem 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> NEW MAP: Decisive victory for Syrian Gov. forces: #SAA crushed #ISIS in East #Qalamoun region and liberated approx. 2500 km2. #Syria
> *
> *NUEVO MAPA: victoria decisiva para las fuerzas del Gobierno sirio: #SAA aplastó #ISIS en la región del Este #Qalamoun y liberó aprox. 2500 km2. #Siria*


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 200-201-202 *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 37 minHace 37 minutos
> 
> #Saudi & #Qatar exchanging accusations proves that the Syrian version of the story on GCC states supporting #ISIS and #AlNusra is true.
> *
> ...



Iniciado por* pgas* 

*Hay 'informes no confirmados' de que el padre de Salman Abedi, Abu Ismail, estaba vinculado al grupo islámico de lucha islámico LIFG -un grupo extremista salafista / wahabista que trabajaba durante años para derrocar al gobierno secular de Muammar Gaddafi y establecer un califato islámico en el norte África.*



Harman dijo:


> _Otro articulo sobrel el mismo tema,_
> 
> How the British deep state turned Manchester into al-Qaeda Town UK
> 
> Cómo el estado británico profundo convirtió a Manchester en la ciudad de al-Qaeda en UK





eljusticiero dijo:


> OT - Enfrentamiento "intenso" entre milicias en Tripolí, capital de Libia (lo especifico por que hay otro Tripoli, en Líbano)
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> PKK Kidnapped YPG Spokesman In Northern Syria - Media
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> BREAKING: Over 20 Christians killed as ISIS gunmen attack bus in Egypt
> 
> 
> Más de 20 cristianos muertos debido a un ataque de ISIS contra un autobús en Egipto
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – May 26, 2017: Syrian Army Liberated 5,000km2 From ISIS *
> 
> Syrian War Report





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> From recently liberated Khunayfis phosphate mines, Homs
> *
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Supongo que colaborar un día tras otro con las ratas verdes debe quemar y preguntarse que clase de mundo están defendiendo y cual pretenden ayudar a crear.
> 
> No me extraña que algunos no soporten la presión.


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 202-203-204-205-206 *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 38 minHace 38 minutos
> 
> 800th Commando Battalion of #SAA deployed on Badia Al Sham front & Jordanian border in order to expel #US backed terorists/smugglers
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 4 hHace 4 horas
> 
> Day 40 - #HungerStrike #DignityStrike
> See what 1600+ Hunger Strikers can experience in the coming days in #Israel-i prisons
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 6 minHace 6 minutos
> 
> Urgent: the #US #UK forces pulled more than the half of its troops from #AlTnaf to #Jordan , #SAA advanced more than 6 km towards the area.
> *
> *Urgente: las fuerzas #US #UK sacaron más de la mitad de sus tropas de #AlTnaf hacia #Jordania, #SAA avanzó más de 6 km hacia el área.*





mcmardigan dijo:


> Si se confirma es la noticia de la semana. Si los USAnos tiran la toalla y entregan al EAS el sur de Siria podemos hablar de una "jugada magistral de Putin". Pierden la pieza del FSA del sur y se quedan únicamente con la pieza "SDF"... amenazada por el FSA de al bab, controlado por el jugador turco.
> 
> No se que pensar de Trump. ¿Es tan "simple" como parece, o esta dejando que el "deep state" se cuelgue solo del arbol?
> 
> ¿Se sabe algo de los noruegos?





Durruty dijo:


> Disculpa, pero la noticia de la semana se produjo ya hace dos dias, cuando se informo en repetidas ocasiones, que cazas rusos interceptaron y expulsaron del espacio aereo sirio aviones de la coaliccion internacional, que entraban desde la frontera jordana.
> 
> Esas interceptaciones son da la maxima importancia geoestrategica, como no es menor la importancia del anuncio del ministerio de defensa ruso de desplegar en Siria la decima brigada de montaña, con la mision de proteger e impermeabilizar la frontera sirio-jordana





Ruso dijo:


> Podéis llamarme crédulo o ingenuo, pero en la gran ofensiva que se están pegando los sirios, veo al ISIS con vehículos cada vez más cascados, no tienen misiles TOW para atacar los tanques, cada vez localizan mejor los nidos de ratas, les llegan menos terroristas de fuera y sus combatientes son cada vez más adolescentes o viejos que hace solo un año los usaban como mucho para suicidas. Cada día vuelven menos a Europa, que no vuelvan chechenos, chinos o uzbekos es lógico, ya que en sus países serían liquidados, pero no en Europa a quienes tienen alguna nacionalidad, para mi que cada vez tienen menos "mano de obra".
> 
> Viendo todo esto, pienso que en efecto, desde USA han decidido liquidar al ISIS y colaboran con Rusia para ello.
> 
> El FSA se lo guardarán, pero solo como baza política. Habrá negociaciones al final de la guerra e intentarán sacar alguna ventaja por parte de ellos.






Vize dijo:


> una vez más lo usanos haciendo el ridículo, entraron por la frontera de jordania en tromba con la escusa de luchar contra el isis y se han quedado sin Isis con quien luchar y sacados a collejas de siria por el SAA





Mineroblanco dijo:


> Aviones egipcios han atacado posiciones terroristas en el Este de Libia, como repuesta al atentado contra los cristianos coptos. El Presidente egipcio ha dicho que continuarán los ataques contra las bases terroristas. Fuente: RT.





Vize dijo:


> los rusos desrratizando el desierto
> SAA with Russian Mi-24 helicopters attacking ISIS in PALMYRA || SYRIA WAR || 24.05.2017 || - YouTube





Oso Polar dijo:


> Una gran noticia para la humanidad, Zbigniew Brzezinski en estos momentos debe de estar dando cuenta de todo el mal que ha hecho en este mundo.
> 
> Un brindis por que este HDP ya partio!
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _A ser posible antes de cerrar el ataúd que le claven una estaca en el corazón._
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-may-2017 at 09:09 ----------
> 
> ...






Ultimate dijo:


> BREAKING: Syrian Army shoots down armed Israeli drone which killed 3 soldiers
> *ÚLTIMA HORA: Ejército sirio derriba avión no tripulado israelí armado que mató a 3 soldados
> Chris Tomson 27/05/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 57 minHace 57 minutos
> 
> #Syria 8 Mins Ago: Wide Attack Started by Special Operations - Comet Battalion along the front line #AlTanf #Tanf "Battle began pray for us"
> *
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Russian military will prevent ISIL's retreat from Raqqa to Palmyra
> *Ejército ruso prevendrá la retirada de ISIL de Raqqa a Palmyra
> Leith Fadel - 27/05/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Algún dato más_
> 
> 
> maytham‏ @maytham956 3 minHace 3 minutos
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 1 hhace 1 hora
> 
> SAA liberate 11 villages east of Lake Jabboul in east Aleppo countryside
> *
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Russian Air Force wipes out high-ranking Chechen ISIS warlord in eastern Homs
> *La Fuerza Aérea de Rusia elimina a un jefe checheno de alto nivel de la cúpula del ISIS en el este de Homs
> Chris Tomson - 27/05/2017
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (29 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 206-207-208 *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Harman dijo:


> Ibrahim Joudeh@Ibra_Joudeh 44 minHace 44 minutos
> 
> #SAA from #Khanassir-#Ithriyah road , preparing to launch offensive against #ISIS east of the road
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _No, los Rusos no están nada contentos con los kurdos del SDF por mandar a ISIS para frenar el avance del SAA en el frente de Palmira._
> 
> 
> *****
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Supongo el tiempo lo dirá.
> 
> Sobre la táctica de favorecer la retirada rata al enfrentamiento, el SAA puede dar muestras de haber utilizado esa misma táctica en múltiples ocasiones.
> 
> ...






Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> *#PALESTINIANS WIN!*
> Palestinians prisoners suspended their #HungerStrike on 41st Day, as the #Zionist occupation surrendered to their demands
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> ISIS devastated as Syrian Army liberates more sites in blitz offensive through rural Aleppo
> *ISIS devastado cuando Ejército sirio libera más sitios en ofensiva relámpago a través de Alepo rural
> Chris Tomson - 27/05/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> Breaking || SAA Tiger forces liberate Maskaneh Tran Station and its buildings East Aleppo cs
> *
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> La batalla oculta por los cielos de Badiya se intensifica:
> 
> VIDEO: Syrian Army shoots down seven US-manufactured drones in eastern Sweida
> 
> Video: Siria derriba siete drones de EEUU en Homs y Al-Sweida - HispanTV, Nexo Latino





JAG63 dijo:


> Following liberation of #Jabbul lake area, #SAA continues its rapid advance vs. #ISIS and reached strategic #Maskaneh town





Harman dijo:


> Colonial Yellow Boy‏ @ModerateLoomis 16 minHace 16 minutos
> 
> *East Aleppo
> info via @NatDefFor and @MIG29_*





Peineto dijo:


> Mola. La de desierto que se van a comer..., aunque pueden elegir entre susto o muerte, o entre arena, o charcas y pantano...
> Y que conste que el mapa no recoge la realidad sobre el terreno, dado que prosigue el avance, y la información llega con retraso y con censura militar, como es lógico.


----------



## mudj (29 May 2017)

Es un escándalo. Yo ya para empezar me pongo siempre la cuestión de porque tanto ocultar información al ciudadano. De que hay que ocultarse?. Porque justificar cloacas del Estado, pagos ocultos etc. Si se hace una cosa: Porque no ponerlas a las claras y que la ciudadanía decida: Ejemplo los Gal...porque Sr X porque tantas gaitas. Se decide hacer guerra sucia porque se cree conveniente pies se hace à Las claras con el respaldo de la ciudadanía y si esta no quiere pues no se hace. Con todas estas guerras igual. Yo no se, pero parece que gobiernen contra nosotros: Se van à un pito Afganistán. ...A que? . Allí tienen que morir españoles? ; Para que?. Que me lo expliquen. Esas guerras desestabilizado países, ese dejar ser invadidos legal e ilegalmente por gentes que serán como nosotros no lo dudo pero que al ser de distinta religion al final quieren ( y lo entiendo yo si viviera en Arabia Saudita me gustaría ir a una iglesia, ver las mujeres vestidas de forma occidental, poder comer jamón en cualquier bar y seguramente al final la meca la pondría para procesiones de semana santa ) imponer sus costumbres, normas....Y claro eso cansa y jode. Basta ya de guerras inhumanas, si es para ayudar al pueblo pues se derrota al tirano y que elijan como quieren vivir y si quieren o no agradecer la injerencia y si no pues mejor no hacer nada y que cada pueblo se vaya apañando con sus dirigentes y paz y amor para todo el mundo. Estamos dirigiendo todo nuestro esfuerzo para oscuros intereses financieros y de mercado que la cerdad; si esto me permitiera ir en rolls Royce pues igual me daría igual. Pero no: tengo que ir en metro y aun....Basta ya de gobiernos que gobiernan en la sombra para unos pocos. Yo voy a vivir unos pocos años. Quiero vivir lo mejor posible. Estoy harto de tanta corrupción, secretismo, intereses ocultos que solo favorecen à unos pocos: Repartir mejor el pastel y dejen a la gente en paz: PAZ PAZ PAZ


----------



## Justo Bueno (29 May 2017)

mudjab dijo:


> Es un escándalo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Hola mudjab, gracias por contribuir al hilo. 
Al menos pareces sincero y visceral en tu escrito. Te ha tocado vivir en el lado "malo" de la vida (pocos recursos económicos) y estás harto de manipulaciones, mentiras, corrupción y muerte. En eso coincidimos. Es una trampa pensar eso de "si fuera rico...". No lo eres, quédate con eso y con tu humanismo bien entendido. PAZ al cubo, paz para los pueblos.
Lo de derrocar tiranos para que el pueblo decida... obviamente el imperio o los poderes en la sombra como tu dices, nunca harán nada favorable a ningún pueblo. Caso evidente el de Siria y Al-Assad. Si quieres juzgar, repásate la historia y sigue el hilo de Siria... en ese país el "tirano" lucha contra ISIS y otros follacabras moderados cortacabezas con sus aliados Rusia, Irán y milicias chiitas de Líbano e Irak. Es decir, esa "oposición" no quiere democracia ni ostias en vinagre, quieren SHARIA. 






No me extiendo más, muchas gracias por tu mensaje de verdad. Salud!

*********************************************************

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 208-209-210 *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 11 minHace 11 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Hama #EasternHama Baath Party : New Decision to open a 5th Corps Battalion within city of #Salamiyeh #Salamiyah to defend Salamiyah
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 51 minHace 51 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Damascus #EasternDamascus #EastGhouta This is what remains of the militants in eastern ghouta. New Map by Damascus Activist.
> *
> *#Syria #Damascus #EasternDamascus #EastGhouta Esto es lo que queda de los militantes en el este ghouta. Nuevo mapa por el activista de Damasco.*





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian War Update - Aleppo, Homs and Rif Dimashq (May 27, 2017): Nationwide blitz
> *Actualización de la Guerra Siria - Alepo, Homs y Rif Dimashq (27 de mayo de 2017): bombardeo a nivel nacional
> Andrew Illingworth - 27/05/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 31 minHace 31 minutos
> 
> Heavy clashes have begun between the #SAA and #US backed terrorists south-east of Tel Zuluf #Suweida
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 28 minHace 28 minutos
> 
> #IAF jets are now flying in a low altitude over #WestBeqaa #Lebanon
> *
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> Y devolver el Golan!!
> 
> Parece ser que Hezbola y los servicios secretos sirios estan haciendo una gran labor de infiltracion entre la poblacion, mayoritariamente drusa, del Golan ocupado.
> 
> ...





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Hace unos meses Qatar y Rusia establecieron las bases para cooperar económicamente. Lo que no queda claro a estas horas es si Qatar pretende establecer su propia política exterior con firmeza o si la situación les ha superado y se han convertido en otra pieza más del puzzle:
> 
> The Angry Arab News Service/
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 5 minhace 5 minutos
> 
> 
> #Syria #Aleppo E CS #Maskanah - Situation Map Update -
> ...





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Un medio de manipulación de Emiratos Árabes escribe una columna de opinión sobre Qatar como las de El País, la pantalla del PC exuda lágrimas de impotencia:
> 
> Qatar cannot continue to face two ways | The NationalQatar no puede seguir enfrentándose a dos caminos
> 
> ...


----------



## Incorrezto (29 May 2017)

¿Para cuando la chincheta?

El SAA está progresando en Aleppo oriental, este de Hama y Homs, sur de Palmyra y Badia, junto a Jordania.

Las PMU adscritas al ejército irakí acaban de anunciar, falta la foto,que han llegado a Siria desde Sinjar.

Los acontecimientos se aceleran.


----------



## Justo Bueno (29 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 211-212-213 *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 45 minHace 45 minutos
> 
> From the marketplace of the National Stadium in #Aleppo #Syria 1 hour before Iftar time (fast-breaking) on 1st day of #Ramadan 27.05.2017
> *
> *Desde el mercado del Estadio Nacional en #Aleppo #Syria 1 hora antes del tiempo Iftar (rápido) en el primer día de #Ramadan 27.05.2017*





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> Lo veo, y subo. Imágenes de la maratón de hoy en Homs. Arrancó en el centro de la ciudad y terminó en Al Waer, el distrito recientemente higienizado.





SPQR dijo:


> Ahora mismo en la noche temática de La 2 un documental sobre saqueo y destrucción del patrimonio arqueológico en MO
> 
> ---------
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Latest map update shows Syrian Army advances near Damascus-Palmyra Highway
> *Última actualización del mapa muestra avances del Ejército sirio cerca de la carretera Damasco-Palmyra
> Leith Fadel - 28/05/2017
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Syrian Arab Army* (FB)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ZHU DE dijo:


> Los militares nasseristas egipcios sabian que ellos eran los siguientes después de Siria, así que actuaron y actuan en consecuencia.





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 23 minhace 23 minutos
> 
> PMU have handed over control of Tell Qassab, Tell Banat & Kojo villages to Ezidi forces but PMU will maintain presence in the area
> *
> *PMU han entregado el control de Tell Qassab, Tell Banat y Kojo a las fuerzas Ezidi, pero PMU mantendrá su presencia en la zona*





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier‏ @EjmAlrai 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> Many important developments these days in Syria and Iraq: both countries are connected and coordinating now. US won't have it easy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (29 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 213-214-215-216-217-218-219-220 *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



JAG63 dijo:


> Hashid al-Shaabi anuncia la liberación de la ciudad de #Qahtaniyah del ISIS, cerca de #Sinjar





Ultimate dijo:


> Russian choppers obliterate ISIL tanks in southeast Homs: video
> *Los helicópteros rusos destruyen los tanques ISIL en el sureste de Homs: video
> Renato Velez - 28/05/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Colonial Yellow Boy retwitteó
> Afarin Mamosta‏ @Afarin_Mamosta 7 minhace 7 minutos
> 
> SDF found a mass grave east of Tabqa airbase.
> ...





Ruso dijo:


> Claro que lo principal está por llegar, ¿a donde van a ir las ratas cuando se acerque el final?, algunos podrán escabullirse, pero la mayoría, sobre todo extranjeros de Rusia como chechenos o daguestanos, uigueres chinos o uzbekos, no tienen ningún futuro en sus países salvo ser desaparecidos o un tiro en la nuca, tampoco ningún grupo combatiente abogará por los combatientes del ISIS sirios, grupos como el FSA los venderán y les cargarán en su cuenta crímenes suyos o los usarán de chivo expiatorio, muchos rebanacuellos "moderados" también los odian y se los cargarían con sumo placer.
> 
> Solo les queda vender caro su pellejo.





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Putin ordena a su Ejército asediar Al-Raqa, capital siria de EIIL*
> *28/05/17 09:44*
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Breaking || #exclusive Military source to me
> SAA Tiger force liberate Sugar factory and Ras Al-Aeen village north Maskaneh
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> #BREAKING // East #Homs CS:
> Intense #SyAAF strikes on the villages of Um Sahrij, Abu Hawadid, Ruhum & Unq Al-Hawa
> ...





JAG63 dijo:


> Popular Mobilization Forces captured Karufi / al-Jazirah and some hamlets from IS. 27km left to Syrian Border





jerjes dijo:


> En respuesta a la presencia militar de EE.UU en Siria, el Presidente ruso Vladimir Putin ha ordenado a sus fuerzas imponer asedio terrestre y aéreo sobre la ciudad de Raqqa.
> 
> El portal DEBKATFILE cercano a la inteligencia militar israeli, informó el sábado q el Presidente Putin trataba de conseguir ciertas metas mediante el movimiento.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 19 minHace 19 minutos
> 
> Wael Al Hussaini Retwitteó Qalaat Al Mudiq
> 
> ...





ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Commol? ¿ahora resulta que un estado no puede desplazar fuerzas armadas dentro de su propio territorio? ¿Y quien lo dice? ¿los putos convictos del Mayflower? ale a cagar...





Harman dijo:


> _Si lanzan octavillas es que no se atreven a lanzar pepinos._





Durruty dijo:


> El Estado Mayor del ejercito sionista debe de andar ultimamente bastante pero bastante preocupado, observando como el Ejercito Arabe Sirio, Hezbola y las multiples milicias chiis de las Fuerzas de la Movilizacion Popular, se han convertido en una super eficaz maquina de destripar todo tipo de ratas.
> 
> Ya veremos como terminan los multiples, reiterados y rastreros bombardeos aereos sionistas que han efectuado desde el principio del conflicto, no contestados, de momento, por las fuerzas de la Resistencia.





cryfar74 dijo:


> Meses de preparación, entrenado tropas, reuniendo suministros, con promesas de amistad inquebrantable, los gUsanos han estado regando el oido de las FSA con promesas.
> 
> Pero en cuanto el SAA empezó la ofensiva y de manera imparable conquista el territorio rata, el FSA pide ayuda a sus socios y éstos no pueden hacer nada, los rusos están integrados en la ofensiva, protegiendo los cielos y con unidades terrestres avanzando por la frontera.
> 
> ...





toni kurz dijo:


> tal como van los acontecimientos, esos ladrones de tierras ajenas no muy adictos a la higiene que se hacen llamar colonos deben estar mas que preocupados.
> Esto no es "enemigo falso" como Abbas o los hermanitos musulmanes, Esto es Iran en alianza estratégica con Rusia.
> Cuando hezbollah se lance sobre el Golan no habrá quien lo pare.





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day@iraqi_day 41 minHace 41 minutos
> 
> #Iraq Counter Terrorism units captured senior #ISIS commander "Salim Sahib Abid Allah" in west #Mosul when he tried to flee with civilians.
> *
> *Unidades #Iraq Counter Terrorism han capturado al mayor comandante de ISIS "Salim Sahib Abid Allah" en el oeste #Mosul cuando trató de huir con los civiles.*





Ultimate dijo:


> ISIS intensifies attacks on Deir Ezzor as Syrian Army advances in Syrian Desert
> *ISIS intensifica ataques a Deir Ezzor mientras se incrementan los avances del ejército sirio en el desierto sirio
> Zen Adra - 29/05/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> *#Syria #Damascus #EastGhouta - Situation Map Update -
> - Next Pocket will be cleared soon -*
> ...




_Esto explica en parte el gran "resumen" que he podido hacer con todas las páginas incluídas en este post_:



Atalaya dijo:


> *¿Cuando de una puñetera vez vais a dejar de citar a los trolls y llenar de basura el hilo?
> 
> Sois infantiles, les estáis siguiendo el juego inútilmente, ellos ya saben de sobra quien la tiene mas larga, picáis como pichones. *


----------



## kerevienteya (29 May 2017)

BookChin777, he comenzado a leer tu hilo hoy. Coincido en muchísimas cosas contigo.
Pero en otras no, o quizá yo esté equivocado.

Una es acerca de Rusia. Un gran pais, en todos los sentidos, pero que EMHO no es comparable al imperio anglocabrón ( bajo el que estamos como país criada), ni militarmente, ni en recursos.
Se suele comparar de igual a igual a USA (la cabeza del imperio) con Rusia, supongo que interesadamente, pero la realidad no es asi.
El que está estrangulando es el imperio anglocabrón, y el ahogado es Rusia.
Solo ver un mapa interactivo donde se ve como año a año, Rusia es cercada cada vez mas con bases cada vez mas cerca de su corazón.










Los embargos a los que el imperio ( y sus paises criada de manera obligatoria como España) someten a Rusia, pueden desencadenar un colapso a largo plazo, como ocurrió con la URSS.

Yo entiendo que esa rivalidad proviene de que las elites económicas y políticas Rusas no aceptan el plan de las elites globalistas del imperio anglocabrón.
La politica rusa aun no está en nomina del globalismo y no acepta sus dogmas principales. *Sustitución etnica, penalizar natalidad de autóctonos, fomentar y permitir inmigración masiva, multiculturalismo, dogmas de "genero" ( anulación del varón nativo), destrucción familia tradicional autóctona, desprestigio de culturas locales exclusivas, ongs como herramientas de ingeniería social.... entre otros.*
Y sus elites economicas temen ser relegadas.


Me da que tu opinión no es igual?


----------



## kerevienteya (29 May 2017)

Imaginad que fuera al revés...






---------- Post added 29-may-2017 at 23:13 ----------

Strategic Maps: Anglo-American Encirclement of Russia and China 






Interesante para abrir un hilo


----------



## Justo Bueno (30 May 2017)

kerevienteya dijo:


> BookChin777, he comenzado a leer tu hilo hoy. Coincido en muchísimas cosas contigo.
> Pero en otras no, o quizá yo esté equivocado.
> 
> Una es acerca de Rusia. Un gran pais, en todos los sentidos, pero que EMHO no es comparable al imperio anglocabrón ( bajo el que estamos como país criada), ni militarmente, ni en recursos.
> ...



Hola *kerevienteya*, gracias por tu aportación al hilo y espero que lo sigas con asiduidad, pues aquí encontrarás una potente fuente de información de una "inteligencia colectiva" que se da cita en el hilo de Siria, aliada de Rusia.
Me ha sorprendido tu mensaje y no entiendo donde has visto/leído alguna opinión mia equiparando a Rusia con el Imperio anglosionista. Creo que incluso la inmaculada Rusia se mueve básicamente por "intereses", es cierto, pero eso es innegable y demasiado obvio. No quiere decir que sea malo ni que yo considere a Rusia imperialista o expansionista. En lo que a mi respecta, Putin es un gran líder que no ha dejado tirado a un aliado tradicional como es Siria, a pesar de las inconcebibles presiones que ha recibido por tierra, mar y aire, y de que esperó hasta casi el último instante para entrar en el conflicto... De todas formas bravo por él y bravo por Rusia!! Tienen mi respeto y sé que luchan contra ISIS y demás escoria fundamentalista.

Me auto-cito aquí, de mi primer mensaje en este hilo el 6 de Abril, por si las dudas:



BookChin777 dijo:


> (...)En fin es tristísimo vivir en un mundo así.
> Sólo queda la esperanza que, de alguna forma, perderán. *Perderán y no podrán implementar sus planes de globalización, "esclavitud satisfecha" y multiculturarización.*
> Pido perdón como español por la zafia actitud y el bajísimo nivel del perriodismo patrio.
> Mi frustración es grande y mi indignación gigantesca.................... sigamos dando la matraca en el hilo, hablándoles también a nuestros seres queridos, familia y vecinos sobre la verdad en Siria. Es lo único que podemos hacer.
> ...



Espero te sirva la respuesta, como ves estoy muy lejos de la opinión "demonizadora" que de Rusia se tiene en Occidente (medios, políticos y borregomatrix), y de eso va este hilo de desmontar la propaganda y la basura OTANica, y de apoyar sin cortapisas al pueblo sirio en su lucha contra el terrorismo salafista/wahabita/sionista.
Te animo a abrir ese hilo sobre Rusia. 
Si quieres suscribirte a éste hilo, thankear mensajes o seguir contribuyendo, bienvenido eres.
Salud!!

*************************************************************

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 220-221-222-223-224-225-226-227-228 *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Harman dijo:


> izat‏ @IzatCharkatli 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> My local Maskana source: Over 1,000 MLRS rockets have fallen on the city in the space of 4 hours. All villages west & south of Maskana fell.
> *
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> Deberian reeponder con otro folleto en ingles y noruego , solicitado a las fuerzas de la cualicion la retitada de al tanf antea de que se inicie la desratizacion.
> 
> Por otro lado, ya vemos como las sdf usanas avanzan al sur de tabqa, cortando el paso al tigre y ocupando los pozos de petroleo. Aunque lamentable, era mas que previsible.





cryfar74 dijo:


> Lo de siempre, los medios de comunicación instruyen a la población borrega que no quiere mirar mas allá de su propia barriga.
> 
> Para la mayoría de la población no hay diferencias entre las distintas corrientes del Islam, todos son iguales.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> *Oseas Yuseef Cuenta verificada @ MIG29_ Hace 9 minutos
> 
> East Aleppo Map update 29/5/2017 all Villages north #Maskaneh under SAA Tiger forces control
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 10 minhace 10 minutos
> 
> Ezidi defections from KDP & Haidar Shesho group continue amid PMU advance after almost 2 years of Peshmerga inaction after Sinjar liberation
> *
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Un buen ejemplo de comprender el alcance y origen de esta noticia [Deserciones de Ezidi de KDP y Haidar Shesho grupo siguen en medio PMU avance después de casi 2 años de Peshmerga inacción después de la liberación Sinjar] es:
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...





Galilee dijo:


> *LAS PMU HAN ALCANZADO LA FRONTERA CON SIRIA*
> 
> 
> Barzan Sadiq‏ @BarzanSadiq
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ali Özkök‏ @A_Ozkok 8 minhace 8 minutos
> 
> Can #Turkey do anything to prevent a cooperation between Hashd Schaabi and #YPG? I doubt it. They didnt intervene. For now it is too late.
> *
> *¿Puede #Turkey hacer algo para evitar una cooperación entre Hashd Schaabi y #YPG? Lo dudo. Ellos no intervienen. Por ahora es demasiado tarde.*





Galilee dijo:


> Por cierto, *"rebeldes moderados" e isis se vuelven a manifestar juntos en Idlib.*
> 
> Como vemos ya ni se esconden.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> MoA - U.S. Wants Control Over Anbar And Beyond - Iraq and Syria Will Prevent It
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 18 minHace 18 minutos
> 
> #PMU commander Amiri: Tomorrow, we will start clearing the Iraqi-Syrian border from Um Jaris towards al Qaim
> *
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Hablando de traidores, vean el tratamiento del The Guardian, del 2011 y del 2017, sobre el mismo personaje, el asesino de varias decenas de inocentes en Manchester. VO-MI-TI-VO
> 
> 
> http://reho.st/medium/http://www.les-crises.fr/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/guardian.jpg





Ultimate dijo:


> Rare footage of Russian military carrying out special ops in Syria
> *Imágenes raras de militares rusos realizando operaciones especiales en Siria
> Leith Fadel - 29/05/2017
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *En imágenes: destacado general iraní llega a la frontera con Siria*
> por *Leith Fadel*, 29/05/17
> 
> 
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> El gran Qassem Suleimani en la ofensiva de la Resistencia para hacerse con el control de la frontera Siria-Irak.
> 
> ¿Cuanto tardaremos en verlo en la ofensiva para devolver el Golan ocupado a sus legitimos dueños?






Iskra dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos lo que informan en este gran hilo. Es un oasis de libertad y de verdad que agradecemos especialmente los que estamos muy ocupados y que, a duras penas podemos leer el hilo.
> Esta tarde a las 5 el impresentable del Pamplinas-Pampliegas, contestará(?) preguntas en el Inmundo. A ver si alguien puede pasarse y sacarle los colores.
> Gracias.
> Antonio Pampliega | Encuentros digitales | ELMUNDO.es





Incorrezto dijo:


> a ver si me responde a mi.
> 
> 5. ¿Cuando usted va a una guerra, cuál es su motivación principal: dar voz a las víctimas, saciar su sed de aventura y alimentar su ego buscando una historia de impacto u otra/s?
> 
> ...





Strikelucky dijo:


> A mi me la han publicado pero sale por la tangente
> 
> 31. Estando demostrado que ISIL y al Alqaeda tienen los mismos dueños y objetivos; ¿Qué opinión te merece que con el dinero de los Españoles se financie el terrorismo al pagar tu rescate gracias a que tú querías hinchar tu ego?
> 
> Yo fui a Siria a dar voz a los sirios, que es lo que llevo haciendo desde el 11 de diciembre de 2011, cuando entré por primera vez. Desde entonces, he estado 11 veces más. Los sirios y solo los sirios han sido lo que me ha movido a jugarme la vida, no mi ego. Un saludo.






Ultimate dijo:


> Trouble in paradise: Two jihadist groups clash in southern Idlib
> *Problemas en el paraíso: Dos grupos yihadistas enfrentados en el sur de Idlib
> Leith Fadel - 29/05/2017
> 
> ...





Galilee dijo:


> Reportado Mick Jagger.
> 
> --------Yusha Yuseef‏Verified account @MIG29_
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> IS preparing retreat from Maskaneh as SAA & allies are close to encircling the city
> *
> *IS está preparando el retiro de Maskaneh como SAA y los aliados están cerca de rodear la ciudad*





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 18 minHace 18 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // #PMU Spokesman Karim Nouri: We are ready to fight #ISIS within #Syria in coordination with the #Syrian government
> *
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Populares y Patrioticas Irakies coordinandose con el estado Sirio para hacerse con el control del valle del Eufrates, y hacerles la pinza a las ratas y a los amos de las ratas.
> 
> Y el Gran Qassem Soleimani en primera linea del frente.
> 
> Viva la Resistencia!!





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – May 29, 2017: Situation Escalates At Syrian-Iraqi Border *
> 
> Syrian War Report


----------



## Justo Bueno (30 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 228-229-230-231 *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Macron dice ante Putin que responderá de forma "inmediata" al uso de armas químicas en Siria
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> Pues en ese circo en que se ha convertido "la Comunidad Internacional" el mas payaso de todos es, con diferencia, Francia.
> 
> Quien la ha visto y quien la ve, La Republica Francesa, Dios mio.
> 
> ...





eolico dijo:


> Francia, ese otrora pais, que hace unos meses envio un porta-aviones a Siria para lavar su honra y castigar al ISIS por atentar contra su poblacion.
> 
> El 'duro' castigo infligido a ISIS consistio en 2 misiones de observacio con cazas ... que se joda el ISIS! que ahora francia tiene fotos de ellos desde el aire!!!
> 
> Cuanta grandeur!!





Harman dijo:


> _Mientras Putin se lleva a los fotografos a Paris,_
> 
> 
> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 1 hHace 1 hora
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 43 minHace 43 minutos
> 
> *#Syria #Daraa Full Report From today about #SAA 4th / Fourth Division Massing troops to recapture #Daraa to Support #SAA 5th & 9th Division*





pgas dijo:


> Más problemas para el Otanfato:
> 
> *Libyan National Army Chief Accuses Qatar of Sponsoring Terrorism*
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Ponedle papel de plata a estos saudies
> 
> Los Saudis acusan a Qatar de financiar las PMU
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> #Syria #Aleppo #EasternAleppo #Tiger_Forces Comandante de campo *Sliman Mohammad* martirizado hoy luchando contra #ISIS
> 
> *D.E.P. Héroe*





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier‏ @EjmAlrai 28 may.
> 
> *Following Trump visit to the Middle East, is war on Hezbollah coming?*
> My take http://alrai.li/lqcmllx v @AlraiMediaGroup #Hezbollah #Lebanon
> ...





Galilee dijo:


> Hezbollah hará lo que tenga que hacer despues de la guerra, ellos no pueden tener miedo a el pueblo NO elegido por que para ellos la muerte es un privilegio y un honor. Los pederastas Israelies no pueden iniciar una guerra contra Hezbollah a gran escala, lo unico que pueden hacer los pederastas es ataques asimetricos y esporadicos a Hezbollah, pero no puede poner a estos entre la espada y la pared por que sería el fin de Israel, en 2006 ya lo aprendieron, en aquellos años los pederastas lloraban de pena al ver sus soldados caer como moscas, y Hezbollah lloraba de alegria de ver sus hermanos caer en la lucha, esa es la principal diferencia, el conflicto esta perdido para Israel incluso antes de empezarlo.
> 
> Mientras tanto, ya sabemos quien es el cerebro de la operacion de las PMU en la frontera. El gran Suleimani.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 6 minHace 6 minutos
> 
> #Syria #TwitterKurds #Kurds #Kurd #Rojava Ex-#YPG foreign fighter says "YPG says Arabs are lessers" and prevents ambulances to them
> *
> *Ex- # YPG combatiente extranjero dice "YPG dice que los árabes son menos" y les impide ambulancias*





mcmardigan dijo:


> Segun Canthama, que postea en syrian perspective, el objetivo actual es daraa y el area controlada por el isis al norte de la carretera homs - palmyra.
> 
> Yo creo que estan preparando la carrera hacia Deir Ezzor. La ciudad es imprescindible para impedir el gasoducto irani, y cada dia que pasa sin que USA empiece a moverse hacia Deir Ezzor, el EAS se hace mas fuerte, mientras se va merendando poco a poco los ratoncitos.
> 
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> El hijo mayor de Nasralla murio en combate emboscando a una unidad militar sionista en el sur del Libano invadido.
> 
> Tenia 18 años de edad.





txarra dijo:


> Las PMU han llegado a la frontera, casi no me lo puedo creer, en una semana han conseguido atravesar todo el territorio al sur de Sinjar y han conseguido dos éxitos:
> 
> -Dar comienzo a la operación para limpiar la frontera.
> -Que los yazidíes hayan mandado a la mierda a Barzani y se hayan unido a las PMU.
> ...





Saturnin dijo:


> La líder del partido opositor del Frente Nacional francés, Marine Le Pen, dijo que Francia es responsable de lo que está sucediendo en Siria y Libia debido a sus políticas hacia esos dos países.
> 
> Le Pen: Francia es responsable de lo que está sucediendo en Siria y Libia





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 54 minhace 54 minutos
> 
> *#BREAKING // #PMU Spokesperson Hadi al-Amiri:* We are coordinating with the #Syria-n government in order to eliminate #ISIS in the region
> 
> ...





igni dijo:


> Cada vez mas pequeña y dividida...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Combatientes kurdos capturan seis sitios clave de ISIS en un intento de cortar la ruta del Ejército Sirio a Raqqa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Irak jamás cederá a EEUU control de la frontera iraquí-siria - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> *Irak jamás cederá a EEUU control de la frontera iraquí-siria
> 30 de mayo de 2017 1:41
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Islamic World News‏ @A7_Mirza 11 hHace 11 horas
> 
> Map showing the sharing of control in eastern #Ghouta after inter-rebel conflict early of this month
> *
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (30 May 2017)

*Uno de estos paises está gobernado por una jefatura de Estado hereditaria, no elegida (democráticamente), cuya dinastía familiar criminal preside un régimen sectario que ha asesinado a decenas de millones de personas por todo el planeta. El otro es SIRIA.*


----------



## Justo Bueno (31 May 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 232*, solo esta página porque incluye 15 imágenes este post, que es el tope en Burbuja. Gracias por el seguimiento.

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 7 hHace 7 horas
> 
> 
> #Syria #Daraa Heres a *Pro Militant Report* from Tonight with Unconfirmed Claims of direct strikes targeting a #SAA & Allied Forces Convoy.
> ...





ZHU DE dijo:


> Ayer el gerontófilo se reunió con el Monje, el amante de la vieja le amenazó con intervenir en Siria si se producia ¡otro ataque químico!, otro imbecil que se une a Peluquines en la farsa. El gerontófilo tiene mucho peligro.





BookChin777 dijo:


> Los terroristas respaldados y entrenados por USA y Jordania "*Maghawir al-Thawra*" con vehículos blindados estadounidenses cerca de la frontera sirio/jordana. Freedom fighters de toda la vida. Y cuando se cansen (si sobreviven), para Alemania a pagar pensiones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 32 minhace 32 minutos
> 
> *#Syria #Battle for #Raqqa - Situation Map Update -
> - Current Axis of Advance -*
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> En una guerra con tantísimos frentes aun abiertos, los recientes movimientos kurdos en cierta forma aceleran la liberación de Deir Ez-Zor.
> 
> Con la esperada ofensiva del Este de Hama, desde Salamiyah hacia Uqayribat, se liberará toda la zona norte de Palmira uniendo el frente con las tropas del Tigre.
> 
> ...






Azrael_II dijo:


> Brasco_Aad‏ @Brasco_Aad
> 
> Brasco_Aad Retwitteó شبكة أخبار حماة
> Twitter … Al Jazeera (Qatar) starting to refer to the SAA as Syrian Arab Army instead of Regime Army
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Visca Qatarlunya!!
> A ver si es verdad y se separan un poco de la satrapía saudí. Si lo hacen me dolerá bastante menos ver la publicidad de Qatar Airlines en el pecho de Messi and company.
> 
> ***********************
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Jun 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria. 
*Pág 232-233-234*

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_



Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 12 minhace 12 minutos
> 
> Kataib Imam Ali Forces are on #Tanf road #BadiaAlSham
> *
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Al-qaeda va a romper la tregua, no permitirán que el ejercito avance hacia el este. Ojala consigan resistir las fuerzas que están en alepo y no se suspenda la operación contra el ISIS





cryfar74 dijo:


> Aquí entra el papel de Turquía, y que situación le interesa mas en el futuro; vistos los avances kurdos en las ultimas horas, valorará si le interesa una ofensiva rata contra Aleppo o un PKK fuerte.
> 
> Si corta las lineas de suministro, la atención medica para heridos en territorio Turco, la ofensiva rata no tendrá futuro.





Harman dijo:


> Syria Today‏ @todayinsyria 15 minhace 15 minutos
> 
> #Raqqa | #SDF captured a new batch of villages east of Tabqa city during the past 48 hours
> *
> *#Raqqa | #SDF capturó un nuevo lote de pueblos al este de la ciudad de Tabqa durante las últimas 48 horas*





MiguelLacano dijo:


> En Siria, según nuestros gobernantes y nuestros "media" (propiedad de Qatar y/o de magnates sionistas):
> 
> 1.- Los "malos" son estos:
> 
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> La llegada de unidades militares de las Fuerzas Populares y Patrioticas irakies a la frontera de Siria e Irak, y la presencia, con ellos, del comandante en jefe de las Fuerzas Quds de los Guardianes de la Revolucion Islamica de Iran, tiene un tremendo valor simbolico, y es un acontecimiento historico de primera magnitud en esta larga guerra que asola el Oriente Medio.
> 
> Hace dos años, en ese misma frontera, a caballo entre Siria e Irak, los militantes islamicos anunciaron en varios videos la creacion del Califato Islamico.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army captures more territory from retreating US-backed rebels near Iraqi border
> *Ejército sirio captura más territorio ante la retirada de rebeldes respaldados por Estados Unidos cerca de la frontera iraquí
> Leith Fadel - 30/05/2017
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> In pictures: Syrian Army, Hezbollah strike jihadist rebels on Lebanese border
> *En imágenes: Ejército sirio, Hezbollah atacan a rebeldes yihadistas en la frontera libanesa
> Leith Fadel - 30/05/2017
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Jun 2017)

El hilo XXIX sobre la guerra en Siria acaba en la página 247. Harman, con muy buen juicio, cierra el hilo viejo una vez abre el nuevo (para evitar confusiones), así que para consultar el resto de páginas os invito a visitarlas en el hilo principal directamente.
A partir de aquí......

*Seguimos en...

Junio 2017
Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria *​
*****************************************************************************************************************

*(Páginas 1-2-3)*

POLE:


Jake el perro dijo:


> Que ganas tengo que el noble pueblo Sirio aplaste a sus enemigos de una vez por todas y pueda al fin vivir en Paz.
> 
> Espero poder verlo y que no se enquiste como Afganistán o Irak, no se lo merecen.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Military Advisor‏ @miladvisor 31 may.
> 
> location of cruise missile strikes :former T3 Pumping station
> *
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Viva Siria libre de salafistas y sionistas!! Es la lucha de un pueblo contra viento y marea!!
> 
> La República Árabe Siria como símbolo de Resistencia, ¡basta de manipulaciones! No olvidamos Kosovo, Baghdad, Libia...
> 
> Gracias Harman y gracias a los demás también.





Ultimate dijo:


> Se acerca el 'último acto': ¿adónde será expulsado Daesh de Siria?
> *Se acerca el 'último acto': ¿adónde será expulsado Daesh de Siria?
> 03:56 01.06.2017
> 
> ...





Ruso dijo:


> Pillo sitio recordando las mejores jugadas de los rebeldes güenos, antes de que se radicalizaran por nuestra falta de apoyo según El Inmundo, El Pis, Púbico, La Sinrazón, Telecirco, La Secta, Dapena 3, las autonosuyas y demás mierdamedios.
> 
> Bombardeos.....
> 
> ...





Zhukov dijo:


> Los israelíes están acojonados porque con el avance hasta la frontera con Irak, los persas por fin tendrán el ansiado corredor terrestre para enviar refuerzos a Siria.
> 
> Powerful pro-Iran Badr Brigades to enter Syria
> 
> ...





pgas dijo:


> A ver camarada Zhukov, alguien dijo en este hilo que las exclusivas Debka (Mossad) nunca se confirmaban. Y la lógica dice que si las Badr brigadas están integradas en las PMU, y creo que sí, entonces dependen jerarquicamente del gobierno de Iraq (no de Teheran ni de Sulemaini) y hasta que no tengan autorización -acordada con el gobierno de Assad- no pueden entrar en Siria.
> 
> Por si acaso copio el mojón sionista completo y traducido:
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 10 minhace 10 minutos
> 
> #Iraq West #Nineveh W #Sinjar S - Situation Map Update -
> #PMU liberated Al-Khibra village south #Baaj
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 42 minHace 42 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // #DAMASCUS:
> 4 illneses w/ 12 companions exit from #Fuaa & #Kafraya towards #Aleppo + Similar cases exit from #Yarmouk to #Idlib
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> *#SAA 4th Division, 41-42 brigade heading to #Daraa*





Durruty dijo:


> Las ratas en Daraa van a flipar con lo que se les viene encima: La Cuarta Divison de Tanques de la Guardia Republicana, Al-Ghayth Forces, dirigidas y comandadas por el Coronel Ghayyath Dalla.
> 
> La ofensiva del ejercito sirio en el este, centro y sur del pais es total.





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 7 minhace 7 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> Tiger Forces have liberated Maskanah silos-Jidiet Kabir-Jidiet Saghir #EastAleppo
> ...





Galilee dijo:


> Uy que malo Assad que tira barriles bomba a terroristas extranjeros que cortan cabezas y atentan en Europa, que fuerte que no ponga su cuello a cortar y deje que los yihadistas masacren a el pueblo sirio.
> 
> mientras tanto...
> 
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> Milicias iraníes en Siria, según la oposición a los ayatollahs:
> 
> Iran's Militias in Syria
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Colonial Yellow Boy‏ @ModerateLoomis 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> *East Aleppo*
> info via @MIG29_ , @NatDefFor , @watanisy
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (2 Jun 2017)

_Del hilo_ Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 4-5 *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos e intereses geopolíticos. 
Son un ejemplo para todo el mundo.

Viva Siria libre y en paz!!_

******************************************************************************************************************



Duisenberg dijo:


> Un coche bomba explota en un mercado de Arabia Saudita. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> No contento con matar musulmanes chiíes en Siria, el gobierno de Arabia Saudí mata a sus propios ciudadanos chiíes. No se puede hablar de atentado de falsa bandera porque el Estado Islámico “negro” y el Estado Islamíco “blanco” es lo mismo.





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> #Jordanian Army: The Jordanian Armed Forces won't have any presence in Syrian territory
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Extraño Mapa o sueño humedo Turco,_
> 
> 
> The'Nimr'Tiger@Souria4Syrians 56 minHace 56 minutos
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Aviones de guerra rusos han destruido 3 convoyes del EI q huian de Raqqa. El ministerio de Defensa de Rusia lo afirma en un comunicado el jueves.
> 
> De acuerdo con el Ministerio de Defensa, los convoyes estaban tratando de escapar de Raqqa en direccion sur el lunes, pero su huida fué impedida por la Fuerza aeroespacial rusa. Como resultado 80 terroristas del EI fueron eliminados, con 36 vehiculos,8 camiones de combustible y 17 pick ups equipados con morteros y ametralladoras fueron destruidos.
> 
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Supongo la solución mas fácil seria destruir los puentes que aun queden en pie en Raqqa, así lo único que podrían sacar serian vehículos de pequeño tamaño que crucen el rió por otros medios. Pero de este modo la huida rata seria mas escalonada y discreta, en pequeños grupos.
> 
> Tal vez por eso, hayan decidido dejar puentes en pie y poder verlos venir, y jugar al "tiro al pato".
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // #IRAQ:
> #PMU blitzes the #ISIS stronghold of Ba'ajj & liberates Sakkar Housing (Green) + Al-Khebra
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Buenísima noticia, un avance tan rápido, da a entender la fragilidad rata en el territorio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> no creo, las pmu irán hacia Al Qaim y a liberar Anbar.
> 
> no entrarán en Siria por Umm al Jaris.
> 
> los kurdos con DeZ les pasa como con Raqqa, que no van a perder hombres en conquistar lo que luego no podrán gestionar.





cryfar74 dijo:


> No digo que crucen para dirigirse a Deir directamente, pero no estaría de mas que pasasen la frontera y avanzasen un poco, liberando ambas partes de la frontera. Seria una una declaración de intenciones, que los kurdos y gUsanos tomen nota.
> Y para evitar susceptibilidades tal vez una pequeña representación SAA debiera acompañar a las PMU si se decidiesen a pasar la frontera. Algo simbólico, que de legitimidad a la soberanía Siria.
> 
> El objetivo principal como bien dices siempre será Al Qaim.





Ruso dijo:


> Parece que han avanzado algo más y ya casi están en la ciudad de Maskanah, a tiro de piedra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





capitancoleta dijo:


> Tiene toda la pinta que se están preparando para el momento en que las ratas huyan de Maskanah, atacar con todo y presentarse a las puertas de Tabqa antes de que los kurdos puedan ganar más terreno en la huida de los Toyotas.





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 9 minHace 9 minutos
> 
> East #Homs CS: The #US Humvee (equipped with communication system) which was seized by the #SAA today in a liberated #ISIS camp
> *
> *East #Homs CS: El #US Humvee (equipado con sistema de comunicación) que fue incautado por el #SAA hoy en un campo de #ISIS liberado*





jerjes dijo:


> Iraqi-Syrian War Report
> 
> 
> Las unidades iraquies movilizacion popular PMU, han repelido un gran ataque del EI en el oeste de Ninive cerca de la frontera entre Irak y Siria. El lunes la UAP llegó a la frontera con Siria y comenzó la excavacion de zanjas y la preparacion de posiciones con el fin de asegurar el área fronteriza recientemente liberada y prepararse para un empuje y liberar a los pueblos del norte de la importante ciudad de al-Baaj.
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (2 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 6-7-8-9-10-11 *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Zhukov dijo:


> Para confirmar el análisis de Debka, que muchas veces es rumorología amarillista, Jordania dice que no piensa invadir Siria
> 
> Jordan Abandons Idea of Invading Syria - Fort Russ
> 
> ...





carlosito dijo:


> Es que sencillamente Jordania no tiene recursos. Es un país con escasa población que ya tiene suficiente con la crisis de refugiados. Entrar en la guerra sería un desastre. Lo que pueden hacer es dejar hacer operaciones a la coalición
> 
> Los Estadounidenses quieren evitar a toda costa una integración Iran-Irak-Siria que altere el orden geopolítico en la zona y eso tiene que ver con la creación de rutas energeticas. Lo intenta con el SDF pero su heterogeneidad que amenaza con su atomización y disputas con Turquía no lo hacen un elemento que satisfaga sus objetivos plenamente.
> 
> ...





unicornioazul dijo:


> Enhorabuena por este nuevo hilo sobre Siria. Con tanta mentira y manipulación descarada de los mass media se agradece este pequeño oasis informativo al que poder acudir.
> 
> ¿Podríáis aclarar que ha ocurrido para que entre Qatar y Arabia Saudi se hayan caldeado tanto los ánimos, hasta el punto que Arabia Saudí recientemente ha llegado a amenazar velada y publicamente a Qatar?. Al menos esa ha sido mi impresión al leer unas declaraciones públicas de Arabia Saudí, teniendo en cuanta como se las gastan.
> 
> ...





pgas dijo:


> @Unicornioazul
> 
> El apoyo a la hermandad musulmana por parte de Qatar, algun tema fronterizo sin resolver, e Iran ... basicamente.
> 
> ...





Rabioso dijo:


> Disculpad el off topic, pero me parece interesante comentar un detalle relacionado con el tema del ISIS en Filipinas. Se trata del "Motín de Oakwood", en el que un grupo de soldados que se autodenominaban Magdalo (en memoria de luchadores anticoloniales que combatieron contra el Imperio Español por la independencia de Filipinas) se rebelaron en 2003 contra el gobierno pro-EEUU de Gloria Macapagal Arroyo acusándola de haber organizado *atentados de falsa bandera "islamistas"* para seguir en el poder. Arroyo fue una fiel aliada de los EEUU: apoyó la invasión de Irak y recibió ayuda de EEUU para el ejército (un típico medio de Washington para establecer lazos con los militares de otros países).
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> "Siria no será el mismo Estado soberano que solía ser"
> *"Siria no será el mismo Estado soberano que solía ser"
> 22:31 01.06.2017
> 
> ...





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Lo mismo decían de Rusia





cryfar74 dijo:


> Este análisis tendría todo sentido hace unos meses, ahora es solo una ilusión.
> 
> No dudo la intención gUsana es quedarse en la zona ocupada, con la misión de proteger a los kurdos.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Russia concerned over Syria's future borders: Putin
> *Rusia expresa su preocupación por las futuras fronteras de Siria: Putin
> 01/06/2017
> 
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> Syria tiene frontera con turquia, iraq, jordania, israel y libano. Un estado kurdo satelite de USA necesita de una salida al.mar o una frontera terrestre "amiga" al exterior para permitir el trafico comercial.
> 
> Dudo mucho que siria vaya a cooperar con un estado kurdo creado con sus propios despojos. Turquia no parara hasta destruir el estado Kurdo, e Irak tiene ya su problema Kurdo propio.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 8 hHace *8 horas*
> 
> #Hezbollah sent large reinforcement from Zabadani&Madaya region to #Daraa city
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Qalaat Al Mudiq‏ @QalaatAlMudiq <<< _pro-rata_ 9 hHace *9 horas*
> 
> S. #Syria: US deployed more troops, equipment & airpower to protect Al-Tanf Base as #Iran|ian-backed forces move closer to "security zone".
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Syria Today‏ @todayinsyria 12 minhace 12 minutos
> 
> #Hama | Clashes between #SAA and #ISIS in Barghutiyah village
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Syria Today‏ @todayinsyria 49 minHace 49 minutos
> 
> #DeirEzzor | Fierce clashes erupted between #SAA and #ISIS in the vicinity of Deir ez-Zor Airbase
> *
> *#DeirEzzor | Fuertes combates entre #SAA e #ISIS en las cercanías de Deir ez-Zor Airbase*


----------



## Justo Bueno (3 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 11-12-13-14-15 *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Islamic World News‏ @A7_Mirza 7 hhace 7 horas
> 
> *Military Situ in Northern #Syria/#Iraq borders
> #PMU #حشد will continue operation deep into south Along the border*
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 20 hhace 20 horas
> 
> *#Syria #Aleppo E CS #Maskanah - Situation Map Update -
> - Detailed Battle Map -*
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> *La política de la OTAN en Siria provoca que Turquía alcance el acuerdo S-400 con Rusia
> *
> *Ankara está en el proceso de llegar a un acuerdo con Rusia sobre la entrega del sistema S-400 a Turquía en un intento por aumentar sus capacidades de defensa en un momento en que el país está participando activamente en actividades antiterroristas tanto en el país como en el extranjero, **Yusuf Beyazit dijo a Sputnik.*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> entire south west maskanah plain under tigers control
> *
> ...





Javiher dijo:


> *Cazas rusos atacan a rebeldes que avanzaban hacia Ejército sirio.*
> 
> Un grupo rebelde apoyado por EE.UU. dice que fue atacado por cazas rusos cuando avanzaba hacia las fuerzas progubernamentales en el sureste de Siria.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> US-backed rebels accuse Russia of bombing them near Iraqi border: video
> *Rebeldes apoyados por Estados Unidos acusan a Rusia de bombardearlos cerca de la frontera iraquí: vídeo
> Leith Fadel - 02/06/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi forces capture new Syrian border-crossing
> 
> 
> Las Fuerzas iraquíes capturan nuevo paso fronterizo sirio
> ...



*ESPECIAL LOGÍSTICA ISIS*



Nico dijo:


> Un pequeño alto en el camino de las noticias para analizar un tema de fondo.
> 
> Sostener un hombre en combate, aún en las condiciones más "low tech" que te imagines es una tarea engorrosa:
> 
> ...





Atalaya dijo:


> *En lo que respeta a la bolsa del Ghouta Oriental, he leído que la población civil entra y sale sin problemas incluso también he leído que hay gentes que viven en el Ghouta Oriental y salen diariamente a Damasco a trabajar y viceversa.
> 
> En el resto de las bolsas especialmente en las del ISIS no cabe duda como tu muy bien indicas que la logística tiene que ser cada día más precaria y no sería de extrañar un colapso antes de lo que muchos esperan.*





BookChin777 dijo:


> No es una noticia, pues fue publicado en Junio de 2015, pero veo útil compartirlo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Durruty dijo:


> El de la camiseta que pone ARMI es Abu Asrael, el Rambo iraki. Todo un fenomeno mediatico en Irak.
> 
> Profesor de universidad, dejo su plácido trabajo y se fue a cazar ratas cuando estas acariciaban la posibilidad de entrar en Bagdad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (3 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 15-16-17-18-19 *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************

*SIGUE TEMA LOGISTICA ISIS*



Vodkaconhielo dijo:


> Al ISIS lo abastecia principalmente Turquia, pero tambien gran parte de su abastecimiento provenia de Iraq.
> Lo de Turquia creo que fue muy bien documentado en su momento en este hilo, pero se le daba mas enfasis a las largas caravanas del ISIS con crudo y derivados que salian de Siria hacia Turquia.
> En el tiempo en que rusos y turcos estaban peleados RT tambien se hizo eco de la prensa opositora que descubrio un convoy que iba con medicinas y suministros militares varios que eran escoltados por agentes de inteligencia turcos y que fueron detenidos por policias turcos que abrieron el cargamento y no solo eso, sino que dijeron que su destino final no era los grupos moderados sino el ISIS.
> Fue un gran escandalo en su momento y los policias hoy estan presos acusados entre otras cosas de traicion
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> Sobre la logistica del ISIS y para a quien le interese investigar:
> creo que como hace unos tres años, una periodista mujer, joven, no recuerdo la nacionalidad, puede que fuera libanesa, comenzo a publicar algunos articulos, periodismo de investigacion sobre el terreno, con pruebas graficas, sobre la implicacion de los servicios secretos turcos (las malas lenguas dijeron que trabajando para la OTAN), en el aprovisionamiento de armas y municiones al Estado Islamico, a traves de la frontera turca.
> 
> Al poco fue encontrada tirada en una cuneta de una carretera turca muy proxima a la frontera turco-siria, con un tiro en la cabeza.
> ...





Galizu_Ulf dijo:


> Sera esta?.Fue durante el asedio de Kobane
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Galilee dijo:


> Maskanah totalmente rodeada. El tigre lo ha vuelto a hacer. respect!!
> 
> gif con el movimiento.





cryfar74 dijo:


> A todos los efectos la ciudad ha sido tomada solo que, como ocurrió en Deyr Hafer tienen que limpiarla de los explosivos trampa que hayan dejado las ratas.
> 
> Supongo en unos días la vanguardia del Tigre contactará con las tropas kurdas, las cuales están convenientemente estacionadas en todos los accesos directos a Raqqa.
> 
> ...






Vodkaconhielo dijo:


> Putin habla de Assad y Siria en la cumbre. Interesante
> 
> Putin: We don't protect Assad, we protect Syria from becoming Libya - YouTube





licancabur dijo:


> *24 Resistance Axis @Syria_Hezb_Iran hace 2h08
> Responder a @Syria_Hezb_Iran @MaydaniNews
> 
> Una vez que la Cadena de la Montaña Shobayt y #Maskanah (verde) caiga a #SAA, un efecto dominó rápido seguirá para los círculos de rosa ...
> East #Aleppo CS*





Vodkaconhielo dijo:


> SPIEF17: Russia gains access to oil pipeline in Iraq under deal with Kurdistan - YouTube
> 
> Haha miren la cara de Putin, lo esta disfrutando.
> 
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> Yo creo que Putin intenta levantar dos vasallos a USA con este trato, para despues de liquidarse al ISIS, lanzarse los tres contra el SDF-USA.
> 
> Erdogan los quiere muertos, y son rivales de Barzani. Con este golpe Rusia liquida tres peones USA (SFD, Turquia y Kurdistan Iraqui autónomo) y fortalece al suyo (Siria).
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Me da que estáis sois muy optimistas con el trato del oleoducto, me parece mas lógico pensar que Putin está aceptando el mal menor para poder parar la guerra.
> 
> Erdogan y Barzani son un hijos de la grandisima puta que no han hecho mas que lucrarse de la guerra de iraq-siria. Turquía no solo se ha apropiado de los recursos naturales de Siria, también se ha llevado su industria (en Alepo desmantelaron todo y se lo llevaron a Turquía), han montado negocios basados en la explotación infantil, redes de tráfico sexual, robo de antiguedades...
> A Turquía la dejarán en paz por el momento, pero las PMU ya han dicho que después del ISIS su objetivo será Barzani ¿que excusas se inventará para justificar sus tratos con los terroristas durante todos estos años? En el caso de siria el gobierno estará muy débil una vez que acabe la guerra, pero los iraquíes tienen bastante fuerza para ocuparse de Barzani y sus peshmerga.
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> East Aleppo Map Update: ISIS collapses as Syrian Army closer to encircle major jihadi stronghold
> *Actualización del Mapa de East Aleppo: ISIS se derrumba a medida que el Ejército sirio se aproxima para rodear la principal fortaleza yihadista
> Zen Adra - 03/06/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Russian Air cargo and Russian spy planes were Active over Tartous since hours
> *
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Army units re-establish control over 22 towns in eastern countryside of Aleppo, kill 1200 terrorists
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> Breaking , Syrian army liberate the North -East part and the middle part of Tuehina mount East khanaser South Aleppo CS
> *
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Ya han entrado oficialmente en la región(provincia) de Raqqa?





Harman dijo:


> _No_.
> 
> 
> *****​
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Explosion accidental deja 37 heridos ninguno grave en un supermercado de Shiraz. Se descarta cualquier tipo de atentado, achacan la explosion a negligencia de los responsables del supermercado.
> 
> El Ejercito sirio y aliados consiguieron grandes e importantes avances durante estos dias en el campo este de la provincia de Alepo.Sus operaciones han tenido exito tomando más de 50 localidades, colinas y granjas despues de duros combates contra los terroristas del EI, donde se registraron más de 2000 terroristas entre muertos y heridos, destruyendo además centenares de vehiculos, tanques y coches bombas.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Syrian Civil War Map‏ @CivilWarMap 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> Syrian War Statistics: Area under control or influence of each major faction - June 2017
> 
> Interactive Graph: War Statistics / Syrian War Statistics





Ultimate dijo:


> Ejército sirio envía refuerzos a la frontera con Jordania - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> *Ejército sirio envía refuerzos a la frontera con Jordania
> sábado, 3 de junio de 2017 7:55
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 Jun 2017)

"Los terroristas respaldados por Occidente impidieron a civiles escapar poniendo bombas, matando incluso 68 niños.
Aquellos en UK y USA que han financiado esta locura deberían someterse a juicio por crímenes de guerra."
*ABRIL 2017, Rashidin, Siria*








*Welcome Refugees!*


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 19-20-21-22 *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



pgas dijo:


> *Why Kurdish Oil Is a Wild Card for Markets: QuickTake Q&A - Bloomberg*
> 
> (trad. google)
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _El pesado de Pampliega también tiene su en entrevista en Público._
> 
> Pampliega: "La culpa de secuestros como el mío es de la precariedad que imponen los medios" | Público
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Pido disculpas por el OT
> 
> Periódicos saudíes abogan por un golpe de estado en Qatar
> *Periódicos saudíes abogan por un golpe de estado en Qatar
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 6 minhace 6 minutos
> 
> Hassan Ridha Retwitteó Al-Masdar News
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Satellite imagery reveals US military base near Syria's southern border
> *Las imágenes de satélite revelan la base militar estadounidense cerca de la frontera sur de Siria
> Leith Fadel - 03/06/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Colonial Yellow Boy‏ @ModerateLoomis 1 hhace 1 hora
> 
> *East Aleppo
> info via @watanisy , @MIG29_*
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Battle for #Raqqa - Situation Map Update -
> *- Detailed Battle Map - #Mansurah & #Dam Area -*





Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 49 minhace 49 minutos
> 
> #SAA repelled a fierce offensive by #AlNusra and its allies on the eastern side of AlMenshieh in #Daraa #Syria
> #SAA_Salute
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Borderline Conflict - Carnegie Middle East Center - Carnegie Endowment for International Peace
> 
> 
> Conflicto fronterizo
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> El Ejercito sirio y Liwa al-Quds, han avanzado más en contra del EI al este de la carretera Khanasir en la provincia de Alepo.
> 
> Este sábado las fuerzas del Ejercito según informes capturaron una impòrtante montaña cerca de Tuwayhinah Durayb a Wawi. El viernes Liwa al-Quds liberó el al-Alam Heigts en la misma zona.
> 
> Todo el empuje del gobierno en la zona conduce a presionar a las unidades del EI en la zona este de la carretera Ithriyah-Kanasir-Alepo y la construccion de una zona de seguridad cerca de la vitallinea de suministro.





Harman dijo:


> Islamic World News‏ @A7_Mirza 22 minHace 22 minutos
> 
> *#SAA Tiger forces encircled #Maskanah by liberation of Samumah & Rasm ghazal
> #Aleppo *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 21 minhace 21 minutos
> 
> army captured 1400 km2 in last 24 hour in desert east palmyra
> *
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 Jun 2017)

Instalación de reparación / mantenimiento de tanques en Damasco


























_Viva Siria libre y en paz!! Fuera wahabitas, salafistas, sionistas y demás escoria!! La puerta abierta a la reconciliación nacional sigue ahí, para los civiles sirios y militantes no-fundamentalistas ni traidores!!_


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 22-23-24 *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Ultimate dijo:


> Putin: OTAN es un instrumento de EEUU integrado por vasallos - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> *Putin: OTAN es un instrumento de EEUU integrado por vasallos
> sábado, 3 de junio de 2017 17:42
> 
> ...





jurbu dijo:


> BEIRUT (23:10) - Hace unos minutos, el Ejército Árabe Siria (AEA) *anunciaron la liberación completa de la ciudad clave de Maskanah *en el campo oriental de Alepo.
> 
> Según una fuente militar en Alepo, las fuerzas del Estado Islámico (ISIL) se retiraron de Maskanah y sus pueblos de los alrededores después de perder gran parte de la zona alta con vistas a la ciudad.
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Ha caido Mashkana!!!
> 
> Muchos hablaban de los inutiles que eran el SAA... si... cometierom muchos errores, no iban equipados, pero gemos visto como resisten en Deir Ezzor, heroico No lo siguiente. Gemos visto como han tomado y recuperado una "Barcelona" como Aleppo, causando un mínimo de bajas mortales... mirad Raqqah y Mosul... 5.000 follacabraa habra vs 150.000...
> 
> ...





mirkoxx dijo:


> _*Fotos: asesor ruso lucha junto a Ejército sirio contra Daesh - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> Fotos: asesor ruso lucha junto a Ejército sirio contra Daesh
> Publicada: sábado, 3 de junio de 2017 9:35 Actualizada: sábado, 3 de junio de 2017 19:23
> 
> ...





SPQR dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini @WaelHussaini. 2 jun.
> 
> #SAA is advancing towards Bir Al Qasba area and at the same time opened a new front in Al Dakwa area (red circle) against #FSA
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Battle for Maskanah in ten minutes: impressive video of Tiger Forces' operations
> *Batalla por Maskanah en diez minutos: impresionante video de operaciones de las fuerzas de tigre
> Ivan Castro - 04/06/2017
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *USA podría cortar el apoyo a las fuerzas kurdas en Siria: portavoz de la coalición*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





carlosito dijo:


> Como ustedes se han dado cuenta, han llegado refuerzos masivos a Daraa, aquí participará Ghayath Dalla que con la 4 división ha eliminado varias bolsas alrededor de Damasco. También estará el hezbollah y la 5 división.
> 
> Un mapa de abril donde la situación no ha cambiado muchos desde aquel entonces para analizar, solo avances y retrocesos de ambas partes en Manshiyah que ha estado bastante destruída por otro lado.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Breaking: Lebanese Army confronts ISIL terrorists attempting to infiltrate from Syria
> *Ultima hora: Ejército libanés se enfrenta a terroristas ISIL intentando infiltrarse desde Siria
> Leith Fadel - 04/06/2017
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


>





Harman dijo:


> Islamic World News‏ @A7_Mirza 5 hHace 5 horas
> 
> Liberated area in east of Aleppo,phase2
> In phase2 of #SAA operation in East of #Aleppo from 17january2017 till 3june2017 ~2333km2 liberated
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 25-26-27-28 *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Iniciado por *Harman* _"Ivan Sidorenko retwitteó
> Faisal The VI‏ @Faisal_TheVI 9 hHace 9 horas
> 
> Alakhbar reported an agreement bw US & Rus that Tanaf is out of reach of SAA and is to be contrled by US et al with 70km radius 'safe-zone'
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Lo de los 70 km cuando llegue el momento veremos si es trola o no.
> No conozco de que pie cojea la fuente original.
> 
> De momento las PMU en Irak siguen haciendo su trabajo_
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Imaginemos por un momento sea verdad la noticia, han concedido una retirada segura a las ratas verdes y sus patrocinadores.
> 
> En todos los comunicados de las fuerzas gUsanas hacen siempre mención que su único objetivo por el que están presentes allí es la lucha contra las ratas negras, que su único fin es ese.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Jefe del grupo de Riad reconoce que la oposición es
> *Jefe del grupo de Riad reconoce que la oposición es “incapaz de gobernar Siria”
> Hace 17 horas 3 junio, 2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> After Riyadh summit, Sunni unity crumbles
> 
> Después de la cumbre de Riyadh, la unidad sunita se desmorona
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 13 minHace 13 minutos
> 
> #Syria East - Battle for the the Border -
> *- Situation Map Update -
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> Las ratas negras atacan Deir Ezor!
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DBddXLSXUAAVHL7.jpg
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 41 minhace 41 minutos
> 
> #Syria Battle for # -GEROMAN -‏ @GeromanAT 41 minhace 41 minutos
> En respuesta a @GeromanAT @MilitaryMaps y a
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> *Voice of Europe*‏ @*V_of_Europe* 14 hHace 14 horas
> Meanwhile in Britain..





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Interesante artículo sobre la evidente colaboración de agentes anglosionistas con los freedom fighters cortacabezas, y como esa relación es cómplice del efecto boomerang yihadista y de muertes de inocentes en Occidente. Arma de doble filo de toda la vida. La foto del allahu akbar con los tres funcivagos armados de UK se comenta sola... Artículo en inglés._
> 
> El bombardeo de Manchester: Rebote producto de la colusión del estado británico con yihadistas en el extranjero (Siria, Irak, Libia...)
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army restores security across Deir Ezzor City after large ISIL attack
> *Ejército sirio restablece la seguridad en la ciudad de Deir Ezzor después gran ataque de ISIL
> Leith Fadel - 04/06/2017
> 
> ...





quijotin dijo:


> Como estratega de salón, voy a aventurarme: creo que una vez que el Tigre contacte con el SDF, algo que podría suceder en 2-3 días, El SAA debería lanzar una ofensiva desde Ithriya, a lo largo de la carretera 42, a la vez que el Tigre empuja hacia el sur, con el fin de encontrarse ambas fuerzas en Fork Rusafa, lo que dejaría a muchas ratas embolsadas en los llanos de Khanasser (ya habría tiempo para desratizar esa zona), y las fuerzas del SAA a muy corta distancia de Resafa. La captura de esta localidad es fundamental, no solo porque dejaría abierta una segunda vía para liberar Deiz Ezzor, además de la del desierto, sino para detener el avance hacia el sur del SDF (se aprecia claramente que la intención de los kurdos es apoderarse de una gran parte del curso del Eufrates, y la misión del SAA debe ser evitarlo en la medida de lo posible).
> 
> A la mayoría nos gustaría ver liberado cuanto antes Deir Ezzor, por motivos obvios, pero estratégicamente me parece más importante evitar que los kurdos sigan "robando" tierras que no les pertenecen, y contra los cuales posiblemente haya que librar la última fase de esta guerra. Para ello Deir debe seguir resistiendo (aún mas). El desmoronamiento del ISIS es cuestión de tiempo, y no mucho, ya. De hecho, creo que la ofensiva del Tigre hacia Maskana, a lo largo del Eufrates, en vez de trasladarse a la zona del Palmira, responde a esta idea estratégica que digo.
> 
> Mientras tanto, los gusanos y sus aliados amarillos intentarán utilizar toda la fuerza que aún conserva el ISIS para ralentizar el avance del SAA hacia el Eufrates. El saliente de Abijat, donde parece que las ratas son aún fuertes, está distrayendo tropas y retrasando la ofensiva hacia Deir. Si el SAA consigue alcanzar Resafa, una vez eliminada la bolsa de Khanaser (no debería llevar más que unos pocos días), la eliminación del saliente de Homs y Hama Oriental me parece prioritario.


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 Jun 2017)

*ESPECIAL CRISIS ENTRE GOLFOS, QATAR AMENAZADA DE INVASIÓN SI NO SE PORTA BIEN, LAZOS DIPLOMÁTICOS ROTOS CON VARIOS PAÍSES: EGIPTO, BAHREIN, E.A.U., ARRABIA SAUDITA... DESDE* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 



Ultimate dijo:


> Egypt, Saudi Arabia, UAE and Bahrain cut ties with Qatar over terror links | The Independent
> *Egipto, Arabia Saudita, EAU y Bahrein cortan relaciones con Qatar por vínculos terroristas
> Hace 2 hours
> 
> ...





explorador dijo:


> Ojo a este movimiento geoestrategico que se está ocurriendo esta mañana y sus consecuencias
> 
> Arabia Saudí rompe todo tipo de relaciones diplomáticos con Qatar, así como todas los comunicaciones por tierra, mar y aire, con el país qatari, la excusa, que patrocinan el terrorismo yihadista que golpea a Europa, (dijo la sartén al cazo)
> 
> ...





Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> A mí me preocupa y me sorprende más que la decisión también la ha tomado Egipto.
> 
> A decir verdad, el general Al Sisi me infunde mucho respeto. No sé si cojea de algún pie, pero creo que no es tonto. Por eso me confunde.





Harman dijo:


> _Los miltares de Egipto están contra los Hermanos Musulmanes (MB) financiados por Qatar._ _Solo estaban esperando el momento para clavarsela._







Harman dijo:


> _En Golfoslandía las cosas se complican._
> 
> 
> EHSANI2‏ @EHSANI22 5 hHace 5 horas
> ...





Harman dijo:


> EHSANI2‏ @EHSANI22 2 hHace *2 horas*
> 
> Wait, I thought the Middle East instability was all due to Sunnis versus. Shias.
> *
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> Atención por que se esta comentando que Arabia Saudí y Egipto planean la invasión de Qatar.
> 
> Mientras tanto, aviones militares de Qatar no paran de sobrevolar el país tras el anuncio por parte de los del Golfo.
> 
> ...





pgas dijo:


> *Saudi Arabia, UAE, Egypt, Bahrain and Yemen cut ties with Qatar | World news | The Guardian*
> _
> Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Egypt, Bahrain and Yemen have cut diplomatic ties with with Qatar, which they accuse of supporting terrorism, in the Gulf Arab region’s most serious diplomatic crisis in years.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier retwitteó
> EL4C‏ @EL4JC 22 hHace 22 horas
> 
> If we are going to have a zero tolerance approach to extremism. Maybe we should start by refusing to support it.
> ...





jgrr dijo:


> Esta noticia hoy es una realidad.Publicada: domingo, 28 de mayo de 2017 2:11
> 
> Complot revelado: EEUU, A. Saudí y EAU buscan golpe contra Catar.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 27 minhace 27 minutos
> 
> *#BREAKING
> #ISIS cut diplomatic relations with Qatar.*
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> Se ve que las acciones de rosnef que putin vendio a qatar estan dando mucho de si.
> 
> Aparte de que qatar comparte la bolsa de gas con Iran, es muy posible que puedan comerciar juntos el gas a traves del oleoducto iran, irak syria,.turquia.
> 
> ...





El-Mano dijo:


> Esto es lo que iba a comentar. En su dia parece que se pusieron de perfil en Siria haciento tratos con los rusos, luego vino los comentarios de vender el gas con Irán. Se supone que Qatar (creo que fué) también medió para cumplir el acuerdo con las ciudades sitiadas sirias en iblid... No se como esta ahora la situación de los que apoya Qatar en siria, porque puede que esten también en las zonas del alto el fuego promocionada por turquia, rusia e irán...
> 
> Parece que se ve que turquia y qatar han "cambiado de bando" y a uno le dieron un golpe de estado, y a qatar parece que se hacerca mas una invasión...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN- retwitteó
> DoC‏ @DocPakistan 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Hacked emails of UAE ambassador to US reveal UAE Role in Turkey coup attempt
> ...





explorador dijo:


> Otro país "libre" que se sube al carro
> 
> Press TV‏Cuenta verificada @PressTV 8 minHace 8 minutos
> Más
> ...





explorador dijo:


> Continuamos para bingo
> 
> Las Maldivas
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> WikiLeaks‏@wikileaks 5 hHace 5 horas
> 
> Hillary Clinton email reveals she knew of Saudi & Qatar government funding for ISIL (ISIS) by August 2014
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Tracy Alloway‏ @tracyalloway 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> *If you think the Qatari stock move is bad, try the 12-month riyal forwards...*





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Gente unas cosillas a comentar
> 
> 1º- La guerra de Siria fue para llevar ductos rellenos de gas qatarí a Europa.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier‏ @EjmAlrai 60 minHace 60 minutos
> 
> #SaudiArabia considered "Qatar not part of Abdel Wahhab clan" & was outraged from Qatar rejection of the last GCC/US communiqué.
> 
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> ¿Véis como las cosas se están liando aún más? Ahora la crisis con Qatar y no va a ser lo único.
> 
> ¿Recordáis que advertí que el oro estaba subiendo? ya véis cual fue el motivo, la gente de las altas finanzas estaba al tanto de que algo sucedería.





Harman dijo:


> _El Bitcoin tambien está subiendo_
> 
> 
> ****​*
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Arabia Saudita, Egipto, Emiratos Árabes Unidos y Bahrein cortan lazos diplomáticos, cerraron todas las fronteras con Qatar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *ARTÍCULO SOBRE EL TEMA GOLFOS*
> 
> *Tensiones Arabia-Qatar: las razones reales*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier‏ @EjmAlrai 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> #BreakingNews:
> #Iran offered #Qatar 2use its water & air space 4commercial airlines & to coordinate between respective Transport ministries.
> ...





Eneko Aritza dijo:


> Por su relación con el tema de Siria dejo este analisis:
> 
> 
> Cisma en el Golfo (Un artículo de Cierzo Bardenero)
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Corbyn: Arabia Saudí debe cesar la financiación a los grupos extremistas
> *Corbyn: Arabia Saudí debe cesar la financiación a los grupos extremistas
> Hace 4 horas 5 junio, 2017
> 
> ...





4motion dijo:


> La excusa de ARABIA TERRORISTA SAUDITA para la invasion de Qatar es el TERRORISMO, tocaros los cojones, hablaron de PUTAS LA TACONES.
> 
> Vamos PREPARADO por TRUMPO con los que bailaba con el SABLE ::
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *ARTÍCULO SOBRE EL TEMA GOLFOS*
> 
> *Tensiones Arabia-Qatar: las razones reales*
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Desde nuestro punto de vista no se que bando es mas preferible en las luchas de poder entre qatar y arabia saudí.
> 
> -La hermandad musulmana es considerado la versión "light" del islamismo, el sector pragmático, son los que hacen la obra social en los países árabes y los que se infiltran en todo tipo de organizaciones en occidente para dar una buena imagen del islamismo. Estos han sido la gran oposición de los países panárabes desde el final de la segunda guerra mundial y los que han alineado buena parte de los suníes en la esfera del islam político.
> 
> ...





unicornioazul dijo:


> Lo que rescato de tu post es que lo único bueno es que los dos bandos se enfrenten entre sí y los sirios puedan respirar mejor. Porque como tu dices la doctrina ideológica/religiosa de ambos es la misma con independencia de sus diferentes despacheos políticos. Y seguro que en Siria, como mercenarios, hasta el momento no se hayan diferenciado unos de otros, salvo en quienes les estaba dando la paga.
> 
> En cuanto a que "los Hermanos Musulmanes ha conseguido dar buena imagen a la doctrina takfirí. Han sido muy inteligentes, sus representantes son hombres con buena imagen...". Eso sería antes de auparse al poder en Egipto. No dudo que en su visita al despacho oval hayan causado una fantástica impresión, igual que antes los talibanes, aunque no fuese ese el motivo que subyacía en el apoyo de la blanca house. Y tampoco dudo tras su propia primavera a colores que tantos egipcios, fruto de los activismo, postureos e imagen primera que dices, hubiesen visto en ellos una vía de salida a su crisis y a la corrupción rampante.
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Decía que para nosotros como europeos los perros de arabia saudí son mas convenientes, porque ni siquiera se esconden en mostrar lo que son, al menos hay que reconocer que no se esfuerzan en esconder lo que son, pero aún así para mi los dos deberían ser erradicados. En cuanto a la hermandad musulmana, tienes toda la razón, la buena imagen que han proyectado lo han hecho con la completa complicidad de los medios de comunicación, una vez en el poder no han tardado en mostrar su verdadera cara, incluso el propio Sisi tuvo que salir en público a pedir perdón a los cristianos por la persecución que libraron los hermanos musulmanes contra ellos.
> 
> Para los sirios lo mejor es que se maten entre ellos lo máximo posible, mi deseo es el mismo, no hay nada mejor que ver a los follacabras matarse entre ellas.
> 
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> Segun Syrian Perspective, Qatar a cambiado de bando. Irán ha ofrecido compartir el futuro gasoducto a Syria con Qatar a cambio de retirar su financiación a los grupos terroristas de Siria. Con este acuerdo, que de incluir a Turquía en el ajo, puede llevar el as a Europa cruzando el Bósforo por Turquía, Qatar se asegura su futuro y se retira de la guerra.
> 
> No es de extrañar la reacción de Arabia Saudi. Con los problemas económicos que tiene, debe afrontar los gastos de una guerra en Siria y otra en Yemen. La cosa pinta mal para las ratas en Siria.
> 
> ...





SouriaBasharUBas dijo:


> *Los gobiernos sauditas y de Qatar financiaron y dieron apoyo logístico a ISIS [ISIL] confirma el correo electrónico de Hillary Clinton*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ruso dijo:


> Miremos el lado bueno, miremos el lado bueno que de aquí van a salir grandes cosas.
> 
> *1ª Leña a los Hermanos Musulmanes, les van a dar por todos lados menos en Turquía.*
> 
> ...





Vodkaconhielo dijo:


> El asunto de Qatar me alegra y mucho, mientras mas divididos esten los carniceros de Siria mejor para la region y el mundo, que se maten entre ellos es el mejor escenario posible; Recordar que sobretodo sin Qatar y sin Turquia la guerra en Siria no se hubiera producido, ambos paises estan hasta el cuello de sangre porque han sido los principales financistas e instigadores de las revueltas y masacres que coordinaron con la Hermandad Musulmana que operaba en la clandestinidad dentro de Siria; Que hoy Qatar y Turquia esten hasta cierto punto cambiandose de bando obedece a coyunturas.
> 
> Lo de Iran y Qatar, pues yo creo que a largo plazo dos sociedades basadas en fundamentalisnos religiosos opuestos una Chii y otra sunni (Iran Y Qatar) no son compatibles;
> La Hermandad musulmana apoyada y financiada por Qatar es el equivalente en el mundo sunni a la revolucion que tomo el poder en Iran, eso es verdad pero lo del hackeo y la supuesta colaboracion de Qatar con Iran es un simple pretexto, es hasta risible, claro que pueden colaborar si les conviene a ambos en algun punto especifico pero de ninguna manera eso los convierte en aliados Esto me parece que ya se venia cocinando desde la visita de Trump, por diferentes razones;
> ...





Vodkaconhielo dijo:


> El asunto de Qatar me alegra y mucho, mientras mas divididos esten los carniceros de Siria mejor para la region y el mundo, que se maten entre ellos es el mejor escenario posible; Recordar que sobretodo sin Qatar y sin Turquia la guerra en Siria no se hubiera producido, ambos paises estan hasta el cuello de sangre porque han sido los principales financistas e instigadores de las revueltas y masacres que coordinaron con la Hermandad Musulmana que operaba en la clandestinidad dentro de Siria; Que hoy Qatar y Turquia esten hasta cierto punto cambiandose de bando obedece a coyunturas.
> 
> Lo de Iran y Qatar, pues yo creo que a largo plazo dos sociedades basadas en fundamentalisnos religiosos opuestos una Chii y otra sunni (Iran Y Qatar) no son compatibles;
> La Hermandad musulmana apoyada y financiada por Qatar es el equivalente en el mundo sunni a la revolucion que tomo el poder en Iran, eso es verdad pero lo del hackeo y la supuesta colaboracion de Qatar con Iran es un simple pretexto, es hasta risible, claro que pueden colaborar si les conviene a ambos en algun punto especifico pero de ninguna manera eso los convierte en aliados Esto me parece que ya se venia cocinando desde la visita de Trump, por diferentes razones;
> ...





Aksturiax dijo:


> El activo económico más importante de Qatar serán gas, petróleo y las aerolíneas, pero el estratégico más importante es este Al Jazeera.
> 
> Fundada y financiada por el gobierno qatarí, aunque ahora es independiente financieramente, no sé hasta que punto lo es políticamente.
> 
> Arabia Saudí cierra todas las oficinas de Al Jazeera - HispanTV, Nexo Latino





ASI SE QUEDA, RESTO DE INFORMACIONES EN EL HILO DEL PRINCIPAL Y EN ESTE HILO EN LAS SIGUIENTES PÁGINAS


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 28-29 *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> *La hora Cero se aproxima mientras el Ejército sirio y Hezbollah comienzan una importante ofensiva en Daraa*
> por *Leith Fadel*
> 
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Problemas en el paraíso democrático rebelde de Idlib... se ve que no se integran. Es probable que acaben volando a Leeds o a Munich para un merecido descanso, después de afeitarse y entrar en la fase "refu". Maldito Assad, mira que no ceder ante las demandas primaverales de estos engendros... ya le vale.
> _
> *+18 Fotos Explícitas: Bomba en carretera mata a 6 jihadistas en Idlib en medio de crecientes tensiones*
> por *Zen Adra*
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef@MIG29_ 2 hhace 2 horas
> 
> Syrian Army & Allies liberate some hills and points on the Road to Arak Filed after a new attack start today
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 1 hhace 1 hora
> 
> Tiger Forces liberated al Sadisat-Al Anz-Al Makhzum-Al Murtada-Hajj Saliha and Qaramita in #EastAleppo
> *
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Instalación de reparación / mantenimiento de tanques en Damasco
> (imágenes con buena resolución y no agrupadas, en el link)





Harman dijo:


> Rami‏ @RamiAILoIah 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> Barbaric! US-led Coalition showering intense populated civilian neighborhoods in west of Mosul with prohibited White Phosphorus #Iraq #ISIS
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 20 minHace 20 minutos
> 
> Because of the #SDF agreements here and there, #DerEzzur in imminent danger, #ISIS is gathering forces in the city, praying for our heroes.
> *
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 29-30-31-32-33-34-35-36 *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> _El anuncio de la nueva base USA con FSA en la zona de Al-Zagiph no les ha hecho ninguna gracia a los sirios en general._
> 
> 
> Within Syria‏ @WithinSyriaBlog 44 minHace 44 minutos
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _No me ha parecido ver este mapa aquí todavía_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





quijotin dijo:


> El SAA avanza en Badia
> 
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=HS2JfS6hkuU





jerjes dijo:


> El dia 8 son de elecciones en G.Bretaña.El atentadode Manchester ha servido de velo para encubrir la profunda descomposicion del capitalismo en G.Bretaña q rueda cuesta abajo cada vez a una velocidad mayor. No se trata solo de una crisis económica sino de una bancarrota politica absoluta, como en toda Europa.
> 
> Para poder salir de ella, los mismo q en España han fabricado el espantajo de Podemos, en G.Bretaña tienen a Corbyn el nuevo dirigente laborista,q accedió al cargo con un programa demagogico de reformas q pronto ha tenido q rebajar hasta la nada ante la campaña q la reaccion le ha lanzado.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 8 minhace 8 minutos
> 
> *#Syria Battle for #Daraa CS - Situation Map Update -
> - Battle intensified the last 48h -*
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> En cierto modo tiene lógica, que si han pactado una zona segura de 70 km, estacionen un puesto avanzado justo en el borde del mismo. La única justificación de su presencia allí es la supuesta lucha contra las ratas negras, y deben mantener esa farsa lo máximo posible.
> 
> Avanzar mas allá de la supuesta zona segura hacia Al-Bukamal seria de facto romper el supuesto acuerdo, quedándonos como al principio, sin acuerdo.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 5 minHace 5 minutos
> 
> #Syria East - Battle for the the Border -
> - Situation Map Update -
> *#Palmyra #Tadmor South #Badyia - Road to #AlTanf -*





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 10 minhace 10 minutos
> 
> *#Iraq West #Nineveh W #Sinjar S - Situation Map Update -
> - #PMU liberated a lot of villages after the pincer move to #Baaj*





Azrael_II dijo:


> *Iraqi Day *@*iraqi_day* 15 minHace 15 minutos An incredible scene from today's operations in west #*Mosul* desert, #*ISIS* tried to runaway but #*PMU* had them surrounded. #*Iraq*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]LtNO_FfU96M[/YOUTUBE]https://twitter.com/iraqi_day/status/871414848499986433





Ruso dijo:


> *¡Que empiece ya, que el público se va!*
> 
> Así gritaban algunas niñas cerca mía, cuando este fin de semana durante un par de conciertos de Melendi en San Sebastián/Donostia y Logroño. La verdad es que tampoco se retrasó mucho y solo 10 minutos después de lo anunciado, comenzaba el espectáculo ante el griterío de las niñas.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *¡¡URGENTE!!*​
> 
> *La batalla por Deir Ezzor alcanza su punto de inflexión mientras ISIL rompe las líneas del ejército sirio*
> por *Leith Fadel *
> ...





carlosito dijo:


> Los del IS han tomado la escuela de conducir de panorama y en algunas fuentes la glorieta ("rotonda") aunque Sidorenko afirma que solo la escuela de conducir, eso queda en el flanco suroeste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Ya dije que las últimas ganacias del ejercito harían que el ISIS fuera a tomar deir, saben que se les acaba el tiempo y que tarde o temprano el ejercito acabará llegando a la ciudad. La situación es mala, antes cuando el ejercito tenía un buen colchón alrededor de la ciuad podían transportar no solo soldados, sino también tanques y otro tipo de vehículos, pero desde que EEUU bombardeó al ejercito en la montaña tarda (no se si se llama así) ha sido cada vez mas dificil el envio de ayuda a la ciudad. En una noticia me acuerdo que decía que el problema que tenía el ejercito para avanzar en deir es que les faltaban tanques y que no podían conseguir ninguno debido a que no podían aterrizar aviones en el aeropuerto.
> 
> Ahora lo mejor que pueden hacer es resistir, el ejercito ha estado en situaciones muy complicadas en Deir, yo creo que pueden manejar esto, pero deben andar con cuidado, porque la bestia está muriendo y parece que quiere morir matando.





Azrael_II dijo:


> Si cae Deir Ezzor el PMU entrará en Siria "paremos el genocidio de Deir Ezzor"





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 8 hHace *8 horas*
> 
> #Syria #DeirEzZor #SAA #SyrianArmy Deny Any Reports of #ISIS #Daesh #IS Capturing Panorama Roundabout & Say only the School Was Lost.
> *
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Hablando de intrigas.La aparicion de combatientes de la coalicion paramilitar iraqui en la provincia siria de Hasaka, puede ser señal de una nueva intriga q se está tejiendo en Siria, según el analista ruso Kirilli Semenov.
> 
> Recientemente los militantes de las Fuerzas de Movilizacion Popular iraqui, entraron en un pueblo de la provincia Siria de Hasaka el cual estaba bajo control de las milicias kurdas.
> 
> ...


----------



## SouriaBasharUBas (5 Jun 2017)

Enorme hilo, sigue asi!!!


----------



## Erio-Eleuterio (5 Jun 2017)

Gran hilo. Enorme herramienta para compartir con nuestro entorno y que se conozca la realidad de este conflicto y no la mierda que nos cuentan los panfletos occidentales.

La opinión pública debe conocer la verdad.


Mucha fuerza a Siria y fuerza a todos aquellos que defienden la verdad.


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Jun 2017)

Viva Siria


----------



## Incorrezto (6 Jun 2017)

subamos el hilo mientras esperamos chincheta


----------



## Justo Bueno (6 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 37-38-39-40-41 *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



SouriaBasharUBas dijo:


> Este movimiento del ISIS estaba cantado, se sabía que el Isis pondría todo su esfuerzo en Deir ya que es la última baza de sus patrocinadores sionistas para dividir siria, ya Obama dejo las intenciones claras bombardeando y matando a 100 soldados Sirios en Deir Ezzor. En el momento que las ratas del SDF+Yankees decidieron ir a por Raqqa se sabía que toda esa morralla yihadista iría a parar a Deir, el acuerdo de transado para las ratas y corredores de las SDF para que estas salieran era de sobra conocido. Esperemos que los heroes sirios aguanten, si no las PMU tendrán que involuclarse desde Iraq atacando la retaguardia de las ratas.
> 
> Para la rata yihadista:
> 
> ...





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Gente unas cosillas a comentar
> 
> 1º- La guerra de Siria fue para llevar ductos rellenos de gas qatarí a Europa.
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Los terroristas del EI han intensificado las operaciones contra el Ejercito sirio en el área de la ciudad de Deir Ezzor.
> 
> Según fuentes locales, unidades del EI q operan en la zona recibieron refuerzos adicionales en gran cantidad, incluyendo piezas de artilleria y equipo militar.Esto les permitio tomar la rotonda Panorama al sur de Deir Ezzor. Dios maldiga a los proveedores de estas asquerosas ratas.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> US-backed militants establish new encampment in southeastern Syria (PHOTOS)
> *Militantes respaldados por Estados Unidos establecen nuevo campamento en el sureste de Siria (FOTOS)
> Ivan Castro - 04/06/2017
> 
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Como lobos al acecho esperan el desenlace de los acontecimientos en Deir Ez Zor. Si cabe aun mas se demuestra el patronazgo de las ratas negras por intereses externos.
> 
> Incomprensible para cualquiera que las ratas estén en plena retirada en multitud de frentes y prioricen sus esfuerzos en tomar una cuidad que inmediatamente después entregaran a las tropas gUsanas.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> +18 GRAPHIC CONTENT: Syrian fighter jet shot down in Desert land, pilot killed
> *18 CONTENIDO GRÁFICO: avión de combate sirio derribado a tierra en el desierto, piloto muerto
> Zen Adra - 05/06/2017
> 
> ...



*



BookChin777 dijo:



Un post de fotitos. Descanse en Paz el héroe que pilotaba ese Mig-21.

Vía: For Mother Syria // Syrian News (FB)

"¿Recuerdas a Omran ?, el pequeño muchacho sirio de #Aleppo cuya foto había sido ampliamente utilizada por los medios de comunicación en la propaganda contra #Syria!
Bueno, está bien y todavía vive con su familia en Alepo, Siria.
Omran y su padre estarán en la televisión estatal siria esta noche para contarle lo que realmente sucedió con ellos.
Compartiremos la entrevista tan pronto como la página de un amigo lo traduzca porque no tenemos el equipo técnico para hacer eso por nosotros mismos ahora."







****************************************************************

#Arab_National_Guard
Operación Huracán Huran
Objetivo: Asegurar el Sur de Siria
Ubicación: Daraa
Hora: 5 am, 4 de junio de 2017







****************************************************************

Héroe camarada Yusuf Ibrahim Murad de Nabek, zona rural de Damasco, martirizado el 3 de junio de 2017 en Deir ezZor.
Había ingresado en el ejército hacía meses y tuvo el honor de alcanzar el grado de teniente.
Tahya Souriya







****************************************************************

#Syria: La Asamblea Popular (Parlamento) inicia su primera sesión del cuarto período ordinario de sesiones de la segunda sesión legislativa en presencia del Primer Ministro
...... nótese el número de mujeres 



















****************************************************************

#Syria #DeirEzZor La foto más nueva del general de brigada Issam Zahreddine Fue subido hace 10 horas por un Soldado #SAA.







****************************************************************

#Syria #Aleppo #EasternAleppo Fotos de #Maskanah #Tiger_Forces


















Hacer clic para expandir...


*


----------



## SouriaBasharUBas (6 Jun 2017)

*eeuu vuelve a apoyar a los yihadistas islamicos que atentan en europa y bombardea a el ejercito sirio!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Justo Bueno (6 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 41-42-43-44-45 *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> #BREAKING // #DARAA
> #SyAAF conducts accurate airstrikes concentrated on terrorists positions in Camp & Tareeq Al-Sadd
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Actualización de Deir Ezzor: Ejército sirio se mantiene fuerte en medio de un empuje masivo por ISIL*
> por *Leith Fadel*
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 15 minhace 15 minutos
> 
> tigers captured Mashrafat Kabira - Rasm Falah Saghira - Rasm Falah Kabirah - Al-Jawim - Falaliya
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 12 minhace 12 minutos
> 
> #SAA and allied forces have liberated Tarat al Alab-Sharat Duhlawn-Bir Dawlah that located 45 km northeast of Ulaniyah #EastHoms
> *
> ...





pgas dijo:


> *Israel provoked the Six-Day War in 1967, and it was not fighting for survival*
> 
> (trad google)
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Syrian News* (FB), si encuentro links los pongo...
> 
> "Qatar pierde 82 por ciento de sus importaciones del Golfo debido a sanciones | Al Arabiya
> # Israel / i Ministro de Defensa Avigdor Lieberman: "Esta es una gran oportunidad para que Israel aísle a Qatar de otros países del CCG que nos gustan"
> ...





davoskmon dijo:


> Quienes son los Takfiris?
> 
> 
> Las fuentes del pensamiento takfiri.
> ...





Vize dijo:


> al tio de Assad lo echaron de Siria a patadas por corrupto y golpista, no le quedó mas remedio que exiliarse en España para no acabar como sus seguidores.
> 
> Desde un tiempo a esta parte no hacía más que ladrar que el era el legítimo presidente de Siria apoyado entre otros por Arabia Saudí e Israel , incluso estuvo en conversaciones con los usanos para liderar la oposición anti assad





BookChin777 dijo:


> *El EAS consigue avances masivos contra ISIS en el este de Homs*
> por *Henri Feyerabend*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Victor Chanov (7 Jun 2017)

La Falange - Carlos Paz sobre Siria 07-04-2017 - YouTube


----------



## Kipling (7 Jun 2017)

Para arriba este hilo!!! No quiero que conviertan Siria en otra Libia. Menudo desastre.


----------



## Justo Bueno (7 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 46-47-48 *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Ruso dijo:


> Miremos el lado bueno, miremos el lado bueno que de aquí van a salir grandes cosas.
> 
> *1ª Leña a los Hermanos Musulmanes, les van a dar por todos lados menos en Turquía.*
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko (@IvanSidorenko1) en Twitter
> 
> *Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 6 hHace 6 horas
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Emmanuel‏ @EmmanuelGMay 15 hhace *15 horas*
> 
> *East #Aleppo / #Maskanah : #SAA free Rasm Falah, Mashrafat al Bakrī + Al-Jawim from #Daesh , entering #Raqqah governorate, v @sayed_ridha*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 6 hHace *6 horas*
> 
> *#Syria #Aleppo #NorthernAleppo #SAA & Allied Artillery is striking the town of #Hayyan*
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> El avance del PMU es espectacular, las noticias son esperanzadoras. Ya son decenas de kilómetros de fronteras recuperados y lo que es más importante, muchos de ellos sin hacer frontera con los kurdos, lo que significa que no puede haber "lloros internacionales" o "bombardeos de seguridad por parte de EEUU" si los hubiera sería un clarísimo apoya a DAESH
> 
> ISIS puede hacer dos cosas:
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> VÍDEO|Siria – El Ejército Sirio entra en la provincia de ar-Raqqah – 5 Junio 2017
> 
> 
> 
> ...





4motion dijo:


> Pero TURQUIA no se quedara mirando e IRAN tampoco.





MiguelLacano dijo:


> La pelea entre criminales me suena a música celestial. Qatar contra Arabia Saudita, sea bienvenido. Me recuerda al choque entre cárteles de la droga.
> 
> Mirando hacia atrás, podemos ver a tres de los principales criminales enfangados: Turquía (el régimen hermano-musulman) jodida. Arabia Saudita (el régimen satrápico-islamista) jodido. Qatar (el régimen satrápico-hermano-musulmán) jodido.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (7 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 48-49-50-51 *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 48 minHace 48 minutos
> 
> SDF announce start of 5th and final phase of Wrath of Euphrates operation to capture Raqqa from IS
> *
> ...





pgas dijo:


> ¿Alguien dijo que wahabitas y jomeinitas no pueden mezclarse, pues asómbrense?
> 
> *Enfrentamiento en Bilderberg 2017 , por Thierry Meyssan*
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Crímenes de los "moderados". A esos han financiado y armado los gobiernos satrápicos, los EEUU y los hijos de la Gran bretaña, principalmente. No hay perdón posible, al menos en esta tierra.
> 
> 
> FSA Ejército de Siria Libre_crímenes de lesa humanidad_crímenes contra los cristianos - YouTube





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 12 minhace 12 minutos
> 
> Breaking , Syrian Mod
> Dier Ezzor : Sytian Army Repelled ISIS attack on Tall Syriatel and Browk hill and Al-Sanouf Hill and Banorama area
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Crímenes "moderados". Esos criminales han salido en nuestros medios como "los buenos". No hay perdón para los perrodistos, secuaces de los terroristas, es decir, terroristas con caras bonitas (y mucho relleno, estiramiento y botox).
> 
> FSA Ejército de Siria Libre_crímenes de lesa humanidad_crímenes contra los cristianos 2 - YouTube





Harman dijo:


> EHSANI2‏ @EHSANI22 45 minHace 45 minutos
> 
> #Iran has made preparations to receive an additional 100-150 flights from #Qatar amid dispute between Qatar and its Gulf Arab neighbors
> *
> *#Iran se ha preparado para recibir 100-150 vuelos adicionales de #Qatar en medio de la disputa entre Qatar y sus vecinos árabes del Golfo*





Ultimate dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier (@EjmAlrai) on Twitter
> 
> *Elijah J. Magnier retwitteó
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 18 minhace 18 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Battle for #Raqqa - Situation Map Update -
> #SDF #YPG - Reports about the first attacks from the eastern flank
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 16 minHace 16 minutos
> 
> FSA attacking Syrian Arab Army positions along the Damascus - Baghdad highway
> *
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> ISIL's late night assault endangers key Deir Ezzor base
> *Asalto nocturno de ISIL pone en peligro la base clave de Deir Ezzor
> Leith Fadel - 06/06/2017
> 
> ...





SouriaBasharUBas dijo:


> *Avances importantes en Palmyra, los palestinos de Liwaa al quds a la cabeza de la ofensiva.*
> 
> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 1h1 hour ago
> Replying to @NatDefFor
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> "#Syria #DeirEzZor General de Brigada *Zuhair Saray Al Din* Hombre de Misiones Difíciles y Comandante de Área Panorama, Lesiones Sufridas Ayer"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 26 minHace 26 minutos
> 
> #SAA reportedly liberated Maksar al Shamali #EastHama
> *
> ...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Jun 2017)

VAya ta PROGRES eran los moros gadafistas que de un dia a otro se pasan al ISIS o al dinero de quatar y se ponen barba...
Mucho libro verde..xd


----------



## Justo Bueno (7 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 51-52-53-54-55 *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Durruty dijo:


> LA PRENSA SIONISTA DICE QUE POR PRIMERA VEZ EN 44 AÑOS ESTA EN PELIGRO LA PROPIA EXISTENCIA DEL ESTADO DE ISRAEL
> 
> ARTICULO PUBLICADO EN THE JERUSALEM POST:
> 
> ...





pgas dijo:


> Que tíos, otra vez con el cuento del holocausto, digo .. con la industria del holocausto.
> 
> 
> *A 50-Year Occupation: Israel
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 1 minHace 1 minuto
> 
> Apparently, Syrian Army try to besiege Eastern Hama
> Once it secured, all units will focus #DeZ offensive
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *SAA lanza una operación masiva contra ISIS en el este de Hama*
> por *Henri Feyerabend
> *
> 
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> *Russian FM Blasts Claims over De-Escalation Zones' Role for Syria’s Breakup*
> 
> 
> *TEHERAN (FNA) - Rusia ha etiquetado que todas las reclamaciones alegando que las zonas acordadas de descalamiento resultarán en un desmembramiento de Siria SON una provocación, dijo a periodistas el ministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Sergey Lavrov.*
> ...





SouriaBasharUBas dijo:


> Mick follacabras, Hamás lucha junto a los rebeldes sirios, tu mismo los apoyaste en esa foto con los cachorros jajajajaj Owned!!
> 
> *Oficial: #China apoyará # Membresía de Irán en #SCO*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> 
> -GEROMAN- Retwitteó Lucifuge Rofocale
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 56-57-58-59-60 *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



carlosito dijo:


> Mas bien estemos pendiente de la operación gran amanecer que viene progresando pese a todo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier‏ @EjmAlrai 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see @realDonaldTrump deciding to take over the control of #Qatar and for the #USA to become the gas exporter.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> East of #Khanaser is a very tough area to capture from one flank, I think we might see this situation.
> *
> *Al este de #Khanaser es una zona muy difícil de capturar desde un flanco, creo que podríamos ver esta situación.*





Harman dijo:


> _Es impresionante, *El País* no dice ni mu… sobre la crisis de Catar.
> 
> Debe ser muy duro para ellos reconocer que están financiados por un país al que ahora acusa el Imperio de financiar el terrorismo._





BookChin777 dijo:


> *ISIS pierde un comandante de campo importante en Deir Ezzor mientras continúa la batalla violenta*
> 
> 
> "DAMASCUS, SYRIA (7:10 P.M.) – La feroz batalla continúa en Deir Ezzor entre el llamado "Estado Islámico" (IS, antes ISIL / ISIS) y el Ejército Árabe Sirio (SAA), cuando los yihadistas tratan agresivamente de romper las líneas de defensa de las fuerzas gubernamentales.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day@iraqi_day 50 minHace 50 minutos
> 
> *#Mosul #Iraq map update.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> #Russia will save Tamim's ass like what they did with #Erdogan , then use #Qatar to strength #Russian interest in #Syria
> *
> *#Russia salvará el culo de Tamim como lo hicieron con #Erdogan, luego usa #Qatar para fortalecer los intereses #Russian en #Syria*





jgrr dijo:


> Urgente
> 
> Coalición encabezada por EEUU vuelve a atacar al Ejército sirio.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 16 minhace 16 minutos
> 
> Confirmed: the #ISIS Air Forces aka. #USAF targeted the #SAA 10 km East of Zaza, they targeted 2 SPGs 1 Zsu-23-2 and 1 T-72 tank.
> *
> *Confirmado: el #ISIS Fuerzas Aéreas aka. #USAF atacó a #SAA a 10 kilómetros al este de Zaza, apuntaron 2 SPGs 1 Zsu-23-2 y 1 tanque T-72.*





Ultimate dijo:


> *GEROMAN -‏ @GeromanAT
> En respuesta a @GeromanAT @DocPakistan y a
> 
> GEROMAN - Retwitteó Airwars
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> USA esta jugando con fuego.
> 
> La Resistencia es muy poderosa, y se le acaba la paciencia





Harman dijo:


> _Como las Ratas no han podido con su ataque, han decidido ayudarles._
> 
> 
> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 16 minHace 16 minutos
> ...





SouriaBasharUBas dijo:


> Nuevo bombardeo de los Estados unidos apoyando a el ISIS y Alqaeda
> 
> A algunos de estos americanos les queda poca memoria, ya no se acuerdan de los buenos tiempos de la insurgencia chii en Iraq, los yankees proyihadistas caían como moscas, a EEUU llegaban cientos en cajas de madera, ahora los chiies están mejor organizados y mejor entrenados, cuando empiecen a correr a los yankees por todo Iraq vendrán los lloros, a ver como le explican a sus ciudadanos que sus familiares llegan en cajas de madera porque han apoyado a los terroristas en un país que no es el suyo.
> 
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Parece el SAA lo esta haciendo bien cuando los gUsanos vuelven a provocar un incidente con el único objetivo que el SAA dote de mas presencia a la zona y la quite de donde si parece les preocupa a los gUsanos.
> 
> No hay que seguirles el juego, el SAA debe seguir empujando hacia Deir, T3 y demás frentes.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 12 minhace 12 minutos
> 
> Russian senator: Moscow will call an emergency meeting of the Security Council because of the US strike on Syrian forces
> *
> *Senador ruso: Moscú convocará una reunión de emergencia del Consejo de Seguridad debido al ataque estadounidense contra las fuerzas sirias*





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 1 minhace 1 minuto
> 
> FSA calling for general mobilization as the Syrian Arab Army begins military operations in Daraa
> *
> *FSA pide movilización general mientras el ejército árabe sirio inicia operaciones militares en Daraa*





SouriaBasharUBas dijo:


> Porcierto los rumores de que el Druso fué herido en Deir eran falsos, esta foto es de hoy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 61-62-63-64-65-66-67 *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 8 minhace 8 minutos
> 
> While #SDF has entered #Raqqa with minimal resistance, #ISIS still pressing #SAA for a school near Panoroma(#Deirezzor) despite huge losses
> *
> ...





delhierro dijo:


> PArece que se confirma oficialmente, los EEUU han vuelto a atacar al ejercito sirio en su propio pais, y con total impunidad.
> 
> Coalición encabezada por EEUU vuelve a atacar al Ejército sirio





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 18 minhace 18 minutos
> 
> SyAAF drop leaflets on Idlib and Jisr Shughour calling on rebels to throw down their weapons and surrender
> *
> *SyAAF lanzan folletos sobre Idlib y Jisr Shughour llamando a los rebeldes a dejar sus armas y rendirse*





Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Repugnante el ataque de la Coalición, aunque previsible por otro lado: teniendo en cuenta que el Estado Islámico está a base de coletazos y estertores, necesitan que algo distraiga la fuerza siria contra ellos, y esa distracción es el corredor que pretenden hacer los Gusanos desde Jordania hasta Deir Ezzor a partir de Al Tanf.
> 
> Me preocupa mucho la situación en Deir Ezzor. Me preocupa que los gusanos empiecen una carrera a la par con el ISIS, cuyos ataques se han incrementado últimamente. Las dos avanzadillas sirias principales están todavía muy lejos de acudir en su ayuda.
> 
> No sé si tienen pensado intervenir, pero yo pondría la mirada en los rusos, ¿qué creéis que podrían hacer en Deir?





Hermericus dijo:


> En este mapa se puede ver cual es el 'problema' de Catar , de los saudies y de las empresas occidentales del Golfo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Ejército sirio contra-ataca a fuerzas apoyadas por Estados Unidos en el sudeste de Siria*
> por *Leith Fadel*
> 
> 
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> BookChin777 dijo:
> 
> 
> > *Ejército sirio contra-ataca a fuerzas apoyadas por Estados Unidos en el sudeste de Siria*
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (9 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 68-69-70-71-72-73-74-75-76-77-78-79-80-81-82  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Bassem‏ @BBassem7 8 hHace 8 horas
> 
> Saudi King better be careful how he plays this Game of Thrones with Qatar bc if he doesn't play it well, he will face same fate as Ned Stark
> *
> ...





babilonio dijo:


> Hola, os leo pero me he tenido que registrar despues de que el forero Antonio Barcelo haya hecho apologia del terrorismo en su ultimo mensaje, acaba de hacer apologia del Isis y un ataque contra personas civiles, esto es un delito muy grave, sugiero que lo reportemos masivamente, tambien denunciarlo a delitos telematicos. Policia.es/colabora.php y stop- radicalismos.sea.mir.es despues de los ultimos atentados del Isis lo que acaba de hacer ese forero es muy grave y es importante que este vigilado.





Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Yo prefiero tener a las autoridades lejos de este foro, porque es posible que los terroristas peligrosos acabemos siendo los pro-rusos y los apologistas del régimen de Assad que emplea armas químicas.





Ruso dijo:


> Ya conocen el hilo de sobra, nuestros nicks están fichados y todos los días pasa alguien a ver que hemos posteado, ahora mismo para ellos somos un peligroso nido de ultras y lo único que les despista, es que hay gente de todos los colores que estamos de acuerdo en este tema, desde un maoísta, pasando por anarquistas, marxistas, conservadores, liberales, hasta un fascista de verdad, no lo que dicen los pijoprogres que es un fascista.
> 
> Hay gente que viene aquí a informarse, pero de momento no creamos opinión, si llegase el momento que lo hiciéramos, cerrarían esto, nos catalogarían como ultras de derecha e izquierda y dirían "miren como los extremos se tocan".





BookChin777 dijo:


> Eso que comentas es lo que más valoro de este hilo, de este espacio de información: la natural confluencia que se da en este tema entre "ideologías" totalmente contradictorias y a menudo "enemigas". Por mi parte me declaro "anarquista sano moderado".
> Por otro lado, me duele mucho el ataque terrorista en Irán, más que los que puedan haber en UK, Francia... que llevan décadas jodiendo en la zona para robar los recursos naturales tan necesarios para que la Megamáquina siga en marcha... en un conflicto abierto entre sunnis y chiis, yo tendría claro a quién apoyar, ya son muchas cosas vistas, leídas y sentidas, y los trolls sionistas pro-Israel hacen un perfecto trabajo "dando asco", muchos lectores hará tiempo que notarán el olor a mierda que emana de sus intervenciones.
> Yo lo que veo por las calles de mi ciudad son sunnitas HermandadMusulmaníticos, hablo de gente politizada no de moros random, he visto ya muchas paraditas de "Juventud Multicultural Musulmana", Islamic Relief, y similares... si hablas con ellos, te dirán que Irán caca, que Assad caca, que Turquía y Arabia bien, que su reyezuelo particular bien, y que los verdaderos musulmanes no apoyan el terrorismo... te lo dirán con la boca pequeña... moras con "pañuelos voluntarios" arrastrando niños y empujando carritos, no hay más que darse una vuelta por los alrededores del Camp Nou y ver las gigantes banderolas de Qatar y su "Going places together", o el Real Madrid ganando su enésima copa de supercampeones de tal con FLY EMIRATES en el pecho... putos futboleros, putos garrulos, putos progres, putos débiles mentales, putos maricomplejines PPSOEROS, putos Podemitas pro-invasión, putos nancys pro-Israel!! El dinero no lo puede todo!! No nos dejaremos aniquilar tan fácilmente!!
> Si llega el día del caos social en Occidente, algunos no olvidaremos la historia.
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> Hay una unidad militar de elite del ejercito sirio de la que no hemos hablado nunca y de la que existe muy poca informacion.
> 
> Se trata del Regimiento 800 de la Guardia Republicana.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _La orden la ha dado Saudistán.
> Los payasos los ha puesto Israel._
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 3 minHace 3 minutos
> 
> Iranian media reporting that all attackers involved in today's attack in Tehran have been neutralized
> *
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Qatar, ese oasis de "democracia satrápica" que nunca ha merecido repulsa, aislamiento ni invasión por parte de las "grandes democracias". Sus tentáculos, desde medios de comunicación, clubs de "furbol" y el clan de los Clinton, amén de otros sionistas varios. Un pilar del eje sionista-satrápico (el otro son los barrigudos de Medina). Escoria humana, responsable directo del crimen que se ha cometido y se ejecuta cada día en Siria.
> 
> Qatar: el ‘patrocinador del terrorismo’ a nivel mundial « SOMATEMPS Catalanitat Ã©s Hispanitat





Harman dijo:


> _Por si no les habían entendido la primera vez, hoy han insistido._
> 
> 
> Brasco_Aad‏ @Brasco_Aad 44 minHace 44 minutos
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy retwitteó
> Crimes of Britain‏ @crimesofbrits 13 hhace 13 horas
> 
> Gaddafi warns Qatar about backing the British/French/US against him in 2011 - "You may regret this when it's too late..."
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Brasco_Aad‏ @Brasco_Aad 29 minHace 29 minutos
> 
> Astonishing! France is siding with Saudi Arabia, despite the fact that Qatar has invested ENORMOUSLY in France,100s of billions of dollars.
> *
> *¡Asombroso! Francia está con Arabia Saudita, a pesar de que Qatar ha invertido ENORME en Francia, 100s de miles de millones de dólares.*





eolico dijo:


> Asombroso???
> 
> No hay pais que sea menos fiable y que mas traiciones a sus socios/aliados/clientes.
> 
> ...





ZHU DE dijo:


> El gerontófilo ya habrá ingresado una buena suma en su cuenta en Cayman transferida del Banco de Ryad.





Harman dijo:


> Brasco_Aad‏ @Brasco_Aad 27 minHace 27 minutos
> 
> Qatar in talks with Iran and Turkey to secure food and water supplies
> *
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> *Mehr News Agency Cuenta verificada @MehrnewsCom hace 3m3 minutos
> 
> "El deseo saudí de gobernar la región nunca se hará realidad"
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Syria Allies Command Center Threatens US-backed Forces With Retaliation Strike
> *Centro de Mando de Aliados de Siria amenaza a las fuerzas respaldadas por Estados Unidos con bombardeos de represalia
> 07/06/2017
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Turquia enviará tropas a qatar
> 
> Turkey throws support behind Qatar in rift with Gulf Arabs | Reuters





jgrr dijo:


> Urgente.
> 
> La Guardia Revolucionaria de Irán sostiene en un comunicado que Arabia Saudita está detrás de los ataques en Teherán.CGRI promete ‘firme venganza’ a autores de ataques de Teherán.El Cuerpo de Guardianes de la Revolución Islámica de Irán (CGRI) promete venganza a los terroristas y sus patrocinadores por atentados en Teherán.
> 
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Huy Pollo! sin querer le he dado al boton reportar en lugar de citar para reirme de tus mentiras, ¿no sera un problema para ti semejante despiste verdad? es que no sé, hoy estoy un poco torpe.
> 
> Un regalo para ti:
> 
> ...





circodelia2 dijo:


> Berlín aprueba retirada de tropas alemanas de la base aérea de Incirlik en Turquía
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *En imágenes: Grupo apoyado por Arabia Saudita utiliza activamente niños combatientes contra rivales jihadistas en Damasco*
> por *Ivan Castro*
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> SouthFront‏ @southfronteng 6 hHace *6 horas*
> 
> Saudi Arabia Gives Qatar 24 Hour Ultimatum As Analysts Warn Of “Military Confrontation”
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> army in Ithriya repel isis infiltration attempt to pumping station , rats escape after failed
> *
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> Harman dijo:
> 
> 
> > SouthFront‏ @southfronteng 6 hHace *6 horas*
> ...


----------



## Incorrezto (9 Jun 2017)

upeo de mediodía, ya que aun no hay chincheta.


----------



## Justo Bueno (9 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 82-83-84-85-86-87-88-89-90  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> @*Pepe Escobar*, hace 2 horas
> 
> "IRÁN: NO FUE DAESH, FUE EL MEK
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> *Peto Lucem‏ @PetoLucem 52 minhace 52 minutos
> 
> NEW MAP: #SAA liberated #Maskaneh, #SDF launched offensive to capture #ISIS capital ##Raqqah. #Syria HD-map: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> 
> NUEVO MAPA: #SAA liberado #Maskaneh, #SDF lanzó ofensiva para capturar #ISIS capital ## Raqqah. #Syria HD-map: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet*





itaka dijo:


> Catar dura dos horas, las necesarias para izar la bandera de rendición. El ejercito de Catar es de mercenarios que lo último que quieren es morir y que están dispuestos a cobrar si les pagan los Saud.
> 
> Acaso van a defender Catar los miles de esclavos indios que trabajan en la construcción? Irán tampoco hará nada que implique enviar tropas, que no son Chiitas y bastantes problemas tiene encima comenzar una guerra que no puede ganar.
> 
> Los Cataries este fin de semana se rinden y se acabo.





jerjes dijo:


> El miercoles las divisiones de medios de Hezbolla en Siria lanzó otro comunicado de el "centro comandante conjunto", de los aliados de Siria. En el comunicado dado a conocer, en centro de mando conjunto ( q consiste en Hezbollá libanes y otros grupos progubernamentales incluyendo algunos grupos de Irak) declararon su disposicion a contestar a la agresion de la coalicion liderada por EE.UU, incluyendo el golpear a las tropas yankis , posicionadas cerca de Al Taf en la frontera Siria-Irak.
> 
> Las declaraciones describen las acciones de la coalicion liderara por USA como clara señal de apoyo al terrorismo en Siria,y dijo q las Fuerzas pro-gubernamentales tienen capacidad para atacar la zona ilegalmente ocupada con cohetes y otros medios más contundentes.
> 
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> En esto de Qatar hay que poner atención sobre Turquía. Son los únicos que han dado 'un paso adelante'. Y la cosa tiene bemoles, no ya por quien pueda ganar o no si se produce un enfrentamiento, sino por las implicaciones que de ello se derivarían.
> 
> En fin, ya os dije que esto iba a ir a peor y sucederían cosas impensables. Nadie (yo menos) esperaba ver hace semanas a Qatar 'en la picota'. Pues eso, a compraros latunes.





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 8 minhace 8 minutos
> 
> FSA are attacking SAA positions in Zuluf area, Sweida countryside
> *
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Vidreo de hoy[Youtube]OP5XcDLVCrA[/youtube]
> 
> El movimiento del misil 9K121 Vikhr es inconfundible y el ka-52 muy gratificante
> 
> ...





Saturnin dijo:


> Irán y hezbolá no descartan responder al próximo ataque norteamericano, esto ocurre después de que la coalición liderada por Estados Unidos bombardeara a tropas sirias en el día de ayer.
> 
> Los aliados del Gobierno sirio amenazan a EE.UU. con un ataque de respuesta - RT





bizc8 borracho dijo:


> *Ayer EEUU ataca a un país soberano (Siria), y los telediarios no dan la noticia.
> 
> Las únicas noticias que nos meten con calzador, si o si, son los atentados en Europa, mayoritariamente en la Britis y en Francia.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *La noche de las largas cimitarras*
> por *Sebastiano Caputo*, 7 Junio 2017
> 
> 
> ...





Saturnin dijo:


> La monarquía saudí sigue ejecutando a opositores al régimen. En esta ocasión, 14 jóvenes serán decapitados en Arabia Saudita por manifestarse contra la monarquía, con el silencio cómplice de las potencias que son socias comerciales de este dictatorial y brutal régimen. Esto no lo haría nunca el "malvado" presidente sirio al-Ásad.
> 
> 14 jóvenes serán decapitados en Arabia Saudita por manifestarse contra la monarquía





cobasy dijo:


> Manda huevos... y estos tios en la Onu de protectores de las derechos de las mujeres, ahora a ver quien es el guapo que dice que no tenemos razon cuando opinamos que son un Cancer estas Satrapias.
> 
> No saldra en los telediarios o como dicen los sionistas, en los Mainstream Media
> 
> Despues hablan de Venzuela...





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army, Palestinian paramilitary advance against ISIS en route to Deir Ezzor (VIDEO)
> *Ejército sirio, Paramilitares palestinos avanzan contra ISIS en ruta a Deir Ezzor (VIDEO)
> Ivan Castro - 07/06/2017
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Qatari Crisis: Behind the Scene
> *Crisis de Qatar: Detrás de la Escena
> 07/06/2017
> 
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 1 hHace 1 hora
> Más
> Report about Syrian #PMU that is being established in #Kamıshlı & #Hasakah
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Última hora: Las fuerzas iraquíes liberan importante paso a Siria*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





HenryP dijo:


> Manada narices que a estas alturas todavía se siga dudando de Rusia y su ayuda a Siria.
> 
> Cuando todavía no se ha cumplido ni dos años desde que entrara directamente en el conflicto y desde que la guerra cambió radicalmente su devenir.
> 
> ...





unicornioazul dijo:


> Dudo que desde Rusia se haya dicho que controla todo el espacio aéreo y que tiraría los aviones de la coalición yanqui cuando y cómo le venga en gana.
> 
> Más que nada porque eso sólo lo puede decir o un tonto o un chalado, y creo que al menos estamos de acuerdo que Putin es todo lo opuesto a lo uno y a lo otro.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 29 minHace 29 minutos
> 
> Saudi fat man in Syria Muhaysani was wounded while trying to end a fight between Faylaq al-Sham and HTS near Maaret Nu'man
> *
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> "Muchas de nuestras tropas se estan concentrando en zonas limitrofes a Al-Tanf , por lo que un choque con las unidades USA no lo descartamos", declaro un alto comandante de Hezbola, hablando bajo condicion de anonimato, ayer en Beirut.
> 
> "Al-Tanf es muy importante para USA no solo para derrotar al ISIS, sino para asegurarse que no vuelve despues. Es clave tambien para el control de las ambiciones iranies" señala Andrew Tabler, del Instituto Washington para la Politica en Oriente Medio.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> ISIS dropping as fast as it grew in 2014: The US begins to attack ISIS in Raqqah whilst Iraqi forces advance behind the American lines | Elijah J M |
> 
> 
> ISIS cayó tan rápido como creció en 2014: Estados Unidos comienza a atacar ISIS en Raqqah mientras las fuerzas iraquíes avanzan detrás de las líneas americanas
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> BREAKING: Syrian Air Force bombs US allies in Raqqa province
> *ULTIMA HORA: La Fuerza Aérea de Siria bombardea aliados estadounidenses en la provincia de Raqqa
> Chris Tomson - 08/06/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 34 minHace 34 minutos
> 
> air force and army targets zionists backed militants in ruhba area / suweida
> *
> *La fuerza aérea y el ejercito atacan a los militantes apoyados por los sionistas en el area de Ruhba/Suweida*





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 59 minHace 59 minutos
> 
> 25 of #AlFuratShield members including leaders just deflected and surrendered to the #SAA C.
> Image:One of them with Col. Hasan
> ...


----------



## Sir Torpedo (9 Jun 2017)

BookChin el ejercito Sirio a llegado a la frontera con Irak, por favor ponlo en cuanto puedas, hoy es un día para no olvidar.


----------



## cemento (9 Jun 2017)

BookChin777, mi sincero agradecimiento por el curro que te pegas. El hilo madre se ha hecho insufrible, y no solo por los pobres trolls...

Sólo te recomendaría que no hicieras resúmenes tan largos. Que los cortaras en posts más pequeños, aunque salgan más. 

Tampoco cuesta nada y se leería mejor, sin tener que ir fijándose en la fecha y hora del "post added" y tal.

Tú mismo...

Gracias de nuevo en nombre de los que no tenemos tanto tiempo como otros.


----------



## Justo Bueno (9 Jun 2017)

cemento dijo:


> BookChin777, mi sincero agradecimiento por el curro que te pegas. El hilo madre se ha hecho insufrible, y no solo por los pobres trolls...
> 
> Sólo te recomendaría que no hicieras resúmenes tan largos. Que los cortaras en posts más pequeños, aunque salgan más.
> 
> ...



Hola cemento!! No sabes como me alegra leer tu mensaje, me hace estar orgulloso y seguro de que lo que hago le sirve a otras personas que quieren estar informadas sobre la situación en Siria. Gracias a ti!!
Ya dije que intentaré mantener el ritmo, pero puede que haya épocas de apagón, te aseguro que no siempre dispongo de tanto tiempo.
Sobre tu aportación en referencia a los "resúmenes largos" y tu petición, te explico: me baso en algo que llamo para mi mismo "la regla de las 15 imágenes", es una limitación del foro así que hay que adaptarse a eso. Meto todos los posts relevantes que puedo hasta que hayan 15 imágenes. Siempre tiendo a este "máximo" porque creo que si en una sola página de este hilo hay tantísimas páginas resumidas del otro, puede venir bien para realizar búsquedas. Pruébalo. Hay tantos posts que el control+F es tu amigo, en el hilo del Principal eso no se puede hacer pues está todo fragmentado en muchísimas páginas. Considero que se puede leer perfectamente aquí, incluso me cuido de "ordenar" las respuestas de los foreros por temática o por citas y respuestas, para darle algo de sentido cronológico. 
Lo de las fechas de las informaciones si es un poco un problema, pero piensa que este hilo siempre irá "retrasado" entre 20 y 30 páginas del otro (en función de la vorágine de mensajes insustanciales que se produzcan allí) o unas 24/36 horas.... por eso siempre recomiendo para mirar la actualidad al minuto el hilo de Harman, éste es más como apoyo para las personas que, como tu, quieren sentarse a leer y no perderse "nada relevante" y no tengan mucho tiempo. Si por ejemplo llevas una semana que no te has podido conectar, es una locura leerse una semana de posts del otro hilo... aquí los tendrás ordenaditos y limpios de polvo y paja, además pongo en qué páginas concretas del otro hilo están esos mensajes... entiendo que si es una selección de las páginas 69 a 82, por ejemplo, es un poco coñazo tener que comprobar esas 14 páginas a ver en qué momento, dia y hora fue publicado un mensaje específico. Pero más o menos te puedes orientar por la sucesión cronológica, no lo suelo desviar nada, solo para que cuadren respuestas con citas. A quién no pueda/quiera seguir el conflicto al minuto/al día, le da un poco igual si tal cosa pasó el 6 o el 9 de Mayo de 2017... para que me entiendas. 
También edito mensajes donde aparecen "caritas" tipo Roto2, Aplauso, etc... pues están consideradas imágenes y me resta una de las 15. Hasta puedo borrar imágenes irrelevantes de un post concreto, y dejar el texto, si considero que la imagen no aporta nada. También aprovecho y dejo que el hilo esté en primera página lo máximo posible, cuando pasa a la página 2 de hilos porque la gente sube otros, ya me dispongo a seguir la recopilación si hay algo nuevo.
Así que por todo lo expuesto, no cambiaré mi modus operandi maximalista. ::

Bueno espero haberte aclarado el tema, y gracias por el seguimiento y la interacción!!
Te recomiendo el Ignore, no te diré a quién ignorar pero vamos, se queda un hilo muy majo y legible... a veces des-ignoro a alguno puntualmente, pero son debates y "luchas de opiniones" paralelos, innecesarios para seguir la actualidad. De todas formas cualquier buen análisis será muy thankeado y por lo tanto acabará aquí.
Se agradece suscripción, thanks al primer mensaje del hilo, y cualquier interacción positiva. Todo en solidaridad con Siria, si caen ellos caeremos nosotros y muy rápido.

P.D. Mira aprovechando para que veas la dinámica que sigo, el compañero Sir Torpedo me pide que incluya aquí la importante noticia de la llegada del SAA a la frontera con Irak y su glorioso encuentro con las PMU. Debido a ese retraso de 24/36 horas, hasta que no alcance esas páginas mientras voy compilando, aquí no aparecerá. Lo voy a poner por darle el gusto a él, pero es por eso que para novedades al minuto, al hilo de Harman siempre. Aquí resumen y búsquedas.

 :Aplauso:

Salud!!



Sir Torpedo dijo:


> BookChin el ejercito Sirio a llegado a la frontera con Irak, por favor ponlo en cuanto puedas, hoy es un día para no olvidar.





Harman dijo:


> oreusser‏ @AllyOfTruth 14 minHace 14 minutos
> 
> *Gov forces reached #Iraq-#Syria border after advancing along desert road (see below) in last 38hours. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Jun 2017)

viva siria y irak coño!


----------



## Lezgian (9 Jun 2017)

Muy acertado titulo para lo que significa siria, un ejemplo pasado presente y futuro para la resistencia, la verdad y el mundo libre. Esperamos pronto la chincheta.

saludos


----------



## Justo Bueno (9 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 90-91-92-93-94-95-96-97  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> #Syria #Damascus #EastGhouta - Situation Map Update -
> First reports about #SAA liberated Hawsh al-Dawahirah
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Emmanuel‏ @EmmanuelGMay 14 hHace *14 horas*
> 
> *South-West #Shingal : #PMU take Tal Safwak border station from #Daesh v @iraqi_day . Control of #Syrian side of the border unclear.*





jgrr dijo:


> Catar amenaza con atacar buques saudíes si entran en sus aguas.
> 
> Catar advirtió a Arabia Saudí, los Emiratos Árabes Unidos (EAU) y Baréin de que disparará contra cualquiera de sus buques que intente entrar en sus aguas.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Más sobre los desertores,_
> 
> 
> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 40 minHace 40 minutos
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _¿Respuesta asimétrica?_
> 
> 
> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 16 minHace 16 minutos
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Como camello del forro os traigo Dronja buena. Imprescindible palomitas de acompañamiento y dependiendo de la salud emocional una tila
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Resumen

1. Turquia se acerca a Qatar
2. Wahabita Saudí "experto" en terrorismo pide boicot a Turquia
3. "Erdoganes" piden quieren boicotear la peregrinación de turcos a la Meca
4. Arabia Saudí (personalidades) se acerca al Kurdistan[/QUOTE]



Ultimate dijo:


> BREAKING: Syrian Army overruns US-backed rebels, recaptures strategic hilltop
> *ÚLTIMA HORA: Ejército sirio desborda rebeldes apoyados por Estados Unidos, retoma colina estratégica
> Zen Adra - 08/06/2017
> 
> ...





explorador dijo:


> #US-led coalition conducted a 3rd strike against #SyrianArmy and allied forces in vicinity of At Tanf, #Syria - CNN reports.
> 
> FIRST ON CNN-Officials: US-led coalition conducted a 3rd strike Thursday against pro-regime forces in deconfliciton zone near At Tanf, Syria
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 1 minhace 1 minuto
> 
> #SAA liberated Tal Umm Safia - Tal el Untut- Tel Mahfour - Tal Masqaba -Rajm alibil - Tal Dukhan - Tal al-Nayas - Tal al-Halaq - al-Mutla
> *
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> El objetivo de mantener al FSA entretenido esta socavando la paciencia de los mandos gUsanos y parecen desatados a provocar una escalada en el conflicto.
> 
> Habría que seguir como hasta ahora atacando por Suweida, y mantener a las ratas verdes lejos del objetivo real gUsano.
> 
> ...





Vize dijo:


> si hubiera falta de respuesta no estarían perdiendo terreno constantemente los usanatis
> 
> de hace una hora





explorador dijo:


> Las alianzas conocidas dejan de serlo y aparecen nuevas
> 
> Brasco_Aad‏ @Brasco_Aad 22 sHace 22 segundos
> Más
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 4 minhace 4 minutos
> 
> -GEROMAN - Retwitteó PoliteMaps
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier‏ @EjmAlrai 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> #Syria, friction btwn #USA & #Russia (& their allies) is heating up: Today a drone open fire against coalition forces & US bombed SAA allies
> *
> *#Syria, la fricción entre #USA y #Russia (y sus aliados) se está calentando: Hoy un drone dispara contra las fuerzas de la coalición y EE.UU. bombardeó aliados de la SAA*





ZHU DE dijo:


> Los camaradas dando por culo a los comehamburguesas...
> 
> La unión de los Ejércitos de Rusia y China enfriará las 'cabezas calientes' en Occidente





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 11 minHace 11 minutos
> 
> The #ResistanceAxis Appeasement policy is apparently over
> *
> ...





paranoia dijo:


> EL CAOS SE EXTIENDE POR ORIENTE MEDIO UNA SEMANA DESPUÉS DE LA VISITA DE TRUMP
> 
> EL CAOS SE EXTIENDE POR ORIENTE MEDIO UNA SEMANA DESPUÉS DE LA VISITA DE TRUMP | EL ROBOT PESCADOR





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier‏ @EjmAlrai 28 minHace 28 minutos
> 
> From today onward, on regular basis, #SAA & allies will "irritate with fire" the coalition forces (#USA) in al-Tanaf
> *
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (10 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 97-98-99-100-101-102  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 4 minhace 4 minutos
> 
> Something not ordinary happening in #Syria the #RuAF AB is highly active in the moment, the A-50U is airborne.
> *
> *Algo no ordinario sucediendo en #Syria la AB #RuAF está altamente activa en este momento, el A-50U está en vuelo.*





Harman dijo:


> _Es un AWACS.
> Les dejará "ciegos"._
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-jun-2017 at 19:37 ----------
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Este tipo de noticias son las que realmente importan, continuos avances hacia la T3. Y son a su vez las que ponen nerviosos a los mandos gUsanos, ver que el SAA les adelante es la peor noticia para ellos.
> 
> Parece los rusos quieren saber en que momento despega un avión de Jordania o bases adyacentes y monitorizarlo.





Loignorito dijo:


> Tres cosas:
> 
> 1º La situación está escalando rápidamente, no creo que 'reviente' ya todo en breve, pero cada vez estamos más cerca del desastre total.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 9 minhace 9 minutos
> 
> *Homs CS, near the Lebanese border.*
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Un “misterioso” misil mata a todo el estado mayor del EI en la región del Golán sirio*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> #Syria East - Battle for the the Border -
> *#Palmyra SE : #SAA liberated Abbasiyah and ancient Zannobia area*
> ...





bk001 dijo:


> entro en el hilo y veo un motón de mensajes ocultos
> 
> *Este mensaje esta oculto porque fulanito está en tu lista de ignorados. *
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Parodiando a Ciceron en el Senado romano:
> 
> ¿Quo usque tandem abutere, pgas et vil, patientia nostra?
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef retwitteó
> INA‏ @hola_INA 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> Arabia Saudí se niega a guardar un minuto de silencio por las ocho víctimas de Londres antes de jugar contra Australia.
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> Más claro el agua mineral.
> 
> Como ya sabemos desde hace tiempo, el nido de la serpiente (me refiero a los centros que han creado el TERRORISMO islamista) se encuentra en USA, UK. Francia, Israel, Arabia, Qatar, Turquía, con la colaboración, sí o sí de las colonias usanas, sea España, Alemania, etc.
> En estos momentos estamos asistiendo a una carrera de 'marica el último' por parte de algunas colonias gringas para salir de la ratonera donde su miopía los había metido, así como a la histeria 'in crescendo' de la mierda de ejército gringo y de la impotente Administración Trump, incapaz de apartarse un milímetro del guión escrito por el auténtico ESTADO esclavista gringo.
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> Editorial de Cesar Vidal sobre los atentados de falsa bandera:
> 
> Editorial: Atentados de falsa bandera - 08/06/17 - La Voz de César Vidal, desde el exilio - CesarVidal.com
> 
> Muy instructivo ahora que AS y USA han descubierto que Qatar financia el terrorismo.





Vize dijo:


> la apisonadora tigre sigue a lo suyo, 5 pueblos tomados hoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vize dijo:


> perdón no son cinco pueblos sino once





Saturnin dijo:


> *14 jóvenes serán decapitados en Arabia Saudí por manifestarse contra la monarquía, con el silencio cómplice de las potencias que son socias comerciales de este dictatorial y brutal régimen, como España con nuestro rey el campechano y su hijo el preparao a la cabeza. Por esto último los telediarios no dicen nada.*
> 
> *En el foro principal he abierto un hilo sobre el tema.*
> 
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> El EAS y aliados:
> 
> - Avanzan en Aleppo este (parece que 13 pueblos hoy) y entran en Raqqa (provincia).
> - Preparan una caldera en Sweida
> ...





eolico dijo:


> En este video (Video de RT del ataque en Irán) para mi esta clarisimo que iban a por alguien en concreto, no van a barullo ni a matar a cualquiera ni a causar el maximo numero de victimas posibles.
> 
> Una estrategia opuesta a lo que hacen los que atentan en Europa que matan al primer peaton desgraciado que se cruza con ellos sin ningun criterio ni seleccion.
> 
> No creo que sea un atentado de un grupo terrorista sino mas bien una operacion de castigo y demostracion de capacidades para amedrentar.





Vize dijo:


> mas que breves kilómetros , breves metros





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 6 minhace 6 minutos
> 
> Syrian Army targeted #SDF elements that attempt to advance in Maskanah
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 17 minHace 17 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Aleppo E CS #Maskanah #Khanaser - Situation Map Update -
> #SAA pushed deep into #Raqqa CS! #SDF lines reached!
> ...





Vize dijo:


> Iniciado por *delhierro*
> 
> "Estan avanzando mucho en el Eufrates, y tambien en otros frentes. Dejaran la jodida zona esa para el final. El problema es que los EEUU se crecen si no hay respuesta y sus marionetas estan en franca desbandada. Esperemos que no ataquen a gran escala."
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (10 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 102-103-104-105-106-107-108-109  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> _Parece que hay una "espantá" en las FSA.
> A muchos de ellos no les ha gustado el apoyo directo de los USA._
> 
> 
> ...





Quenoval dijo:


> ESto parece chiste
> 
> Las fuerzas kurdas expulsan a ISIS de la División 17 de la Base del Ejército en las afueras de Raqqa
> 
> ...





SPQR dijo:


> Pmarsupia desde Mosul.
> 
> Principia Marsupia @pmarsupia. 23h
> 
> ...





bubble bubble dijo:


> La guerra Siria está a un paso de extenderse a todo Oriente Medio, algunas noticias podrían considerarse positivas, pero pueden ser el desencadenante de horrores mucho mayores:
> 
> -La crisis Arabia Saudí-Katar. Lo primero a analizar es que las grietas entre la alianza contra Siria han terminado en una ruptura completa. Cada país que ha intervenido en esta guerra tiene unos objetivos particulares, aunque coincidían en la necesidad de destruir Siria, por mucho que algunos pensaran que occidente manejaba ferreamente a todas las partes. Mientras el objetivo común era viable, las diferencias se sobrellevaban, pero una vez se ha demostrado inalcanzable se ha producido el gran choque entre las facciones. Además las perdidas sufridas provocan la necesidad de resarcirse de alguna forma, en este caso Arabia Saudí y EEUU pretenden absorber Katar. No es simplemente obligarle a tomar un cauce de actuación, cosa que ya provocó una crisis hace unos años, sino prácticamente su eliminación absoluta. Esto lo demuestra el hecho de que los kataris busquen el apoyo de Irán y Turquía antes que claudicar a las demandas que les hayan hecho. El atentado en Irán y la movilización de fuerzas turcas anuncia que ya hay dos bandos dispuestos a enfrentarse. También demuestra una vez más que Turquía es un actor independiente.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *VÍDEO: Aviones de guerra estadounidenses bombardean barrios de ISIS en Raqqa con ataques aéreos incendiarios ilegales*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





circodelia2 dijo:


> La aviación siria destruyó convoyes de vehículos de los terroristas de Daesh en el campo oeste de Raqqa, e infligió decenas de bajas y heridos entre sus filas durante operativos llevados a cabo contra refugios y rutas de movilidad de esta organización terrorista en los pueblos de Deir Mlehan, Debsi, Afnan, al-Qadisiya en los extremos oeste de la provincia de Raqqa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





toni kurz dijo:


> Esta guerra además del drama enorme de un pais nos muestra a cada paso, a cada imagen lo hermoso y rico en legados históricos que me animo a decir que supera a Roma.
> 
> Como no le va a resultar insoportable a unos usureros que ostentan 5000 años y ni un inhodoro histórico para mostrar?. Eso pasa cuando solo te interesa el dinero, te crece la nariz y no dejas nada a los demás.





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian forces in outskirts of Al-Tanf after US shoots down drone: video
> *Fuerzas sirias en las afueras de Al-Tanf después de que EE.UU. derribe drone: video
> Leith Fadel - 09/06/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Islamic World News‏ @A7_Mirza 7 hHace 7 horas
> 
> *South #Syria Military Situation
> till 8 June , 2017*
> ...





ZHU DE dijo:


> Los rebanacuellos negros tocando los cohones a los camaradas chinos:
> 
> Islamic State claims they have killed... - People's Daily, China | Facebook


----------



## Justo Bueno (10 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 109-110-111-112-113-114-115-116-117-118  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Ultimate dijo:


> *-GEROMAN -‏ @GeromanAT 16 minHace 16 minutos
> En respuesta a @GeromanAT @MilitaryMaps y a
> 
> #Syria #Battle for #Raqqa - Situation Map Update -
> ...





bubble bubble dijo:


> Iniciado por *Vodkaconhielo*
> 
> "Buen analisis.
> 
> ...





bubble bubble dijo:


> El régimen de Turquía controla el poder ejecutivo, el judicial, el legislativo y el militar. Además lo hace con mano férrea. Una rebelión interna es imposible, pero esto no ha sido gratis, las contrapartidas son; estado de guerra con los kurdos, perdida de la masa gris que representaban los kemalistas, y en general polarización irreconciliable de la sociedad. Turquía se divide entre los que están radicalmente a favor de Erdogan y los que están radicalmente en contra. Si ahora entrara en guerra, ¿cree que los kemalistas apoyarían a Erdogan? No, esperarían una derrota para poder recuperar el poder, total ya están siendo reprimidos. El fortalecimiento interior del régimen le ha restado poder de cara a enfrentarse a una amenaza externa.
> 
> El Irak de Sadam también era estratégico, y durante mucho tiempo marioneta de EEUU. También era gobernado con mano férrea. Pero cuando traspasó unos límites fue eliminado. Los kurdos se quedaron una parte, y el resto del país descontrolado por luchas entre las facciones irreconciliables. Y Turquía actualmente se parece cada vez más al Irak de los 80, hasta tiene un dirigente con bigote.





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> SDF impose full control over 17th Division base and the sugar factory following weeks of clashes with IS north of Raqqa city
> *
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Syrian Arab Army* (FB)
> 
> "No nos referimos a lo que está sucediendo en el eje del desierto oriental, especialmente con la agresión de EE.UU. no porque los ataques contra las tropas sirias sean irrelevantes, sino porque la situación es mucho más compleja que un ataque y un contraataque.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Assad de paseo_
> 
> 
> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 14 hHace *14 horas*
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> El gobierno de Israel tiene mucha sangre en sus manos, no cabe duda, pero es solo un instrumento desde el día 1º de su creación moderna. Quienes han propagado mayoritariamente el caos por el mundo son primero el gobierno inglés (y su Corona) y luego el norteamericano y lo han hecho por que podían. También otros menos poderosos, tanto los que consideramos aliados de estos, como con los que normalmente simpatizamos en este hilo. Esto es como aquello de 'quien esté libre de pecado que tire la primera piedra'. Todos son asesinos, conspiradores, terroristas, narcotraficantes, torturadores, etc.. Esa es la verdad sin condicionamientos. Los habrá muy malos y no tanto, pero el poder es lo que es: depredador.





Harman dijo:


> Islamic World News‏ @A7_Mirza 24 minhace 24 minutos
> 
> *Military Situation in #Ithiriya-#Raqqah axis
> #Syria #الرقة #اثريا*
> HD:http://www.mediafire.com/convkey/c842/p77m8k5pv8w204zzg.jpg …





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Este video es para dar por culo a los tontotrolls, y de paso bloqueo al tontolaba del Vil que se pasa el dia lamiendose el cipote defendiendo de forma disimulada con su "el problema no es Israhell" (da igual que sea actor principal o no de esta puta guerra, es uno de los que iban a ser como gran beneficiario de esta guerra, ademas de ser corresponsable y primer interesado en el lio este) al puto ignore:
> 
> JM Álvarez: Oh, ese bandido peligroso...
> 
> ...





ccartech dijo:


> Estan convirtiendo el hilo en una conversacion de peluqueria. No lo digo por todos.
> Gracias como siempre a los que aportan. Saludos





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Me alegro de verle por aquí de nuevo, señor. Si quiere ahorrarse las discusiones de barra de bar, sepa que siempre puede pasarse por _ La República Árabe Siria como símbolo de Resistencia, ¡basta de manipulaciones! No olvidamos Kosovo, Baghdad, Libia... , _si no tiene tiempo de leer decenas de cienes de páginas, encontrará una síntesis allí. Saludos._
> 
> _Respecto al super debate Israel muy responsable, Israel poco responsable, aportaré ésto, nota fresquita de hoy_:
> 
> ...





felino66 dijo:


> *CONFIRMED: Syrian Arab Army takes control of Jordanian border*
> 
> La lucha feroz con ISIS y los jihadistas respaldados por Estados Unidos en el sur de Siria ha estado en marcha durante meses. En junio, dos convoyes de soldados sirios y aliados fueron atacados por tropas estadounidenses que operaban ilegalmente en las zonas desérticas del sur de Siria cerca de las fronteras con Irak y Jordania.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 2 hhace 2 horas
> 
> PMU announce that 55km of the Iraqi - Syrian border has been regained
> *
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> por cierto he leido que acaban de recuperar las partes perdidas de deir el ezzor hasta llegar al mismo punto al que llegaban, traduccion: fumigacion de ratitas rabiosas y cagadas de mierda en los pantalones de los sionistas al ver que no han ganado nada solo cientos de cachorros del mal muertos viva Zahreddine!
> 
> mas buenas noticias y malas para los tontotrolls:
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _El ex-coronel que deserto para unirse al FSA que fue eliminado ayer por HTS, tenía un hermano igual de Rata que él. Y que acabo como él._
> 
> 
> The'Nimr'Tiger@Souria4Syrians 22 minHace 22 minutos
> ...





eolico dijo:


> Ahora que se muevan a lo largo de la frontera y les cierren la salida por la carretera y los embolsen.
> 
> Owned epico!





4motion dijo:


> Y luego cuando vengan a SACARLOS que los DERRIBEN.
> 
> GAME OVER HIJOS DE PUTA.





Harman dijo:


> _Eso parece_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 7 minHace 7 minutos
> 
> Note: Russian MoD announced the liberation of Palmyra a few hours before the Syrian MoD
> *
> *Nota: El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia anunció la liberación de Palmyra unas horas antes del MoD sirio*





Harman dijo:


> _El Ruso también ha dicho:_
> 
> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 47 minHace 47 minutos
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Trolleada de Putin




No se si serà muy práctico... es desierto y establecer una ruta y defender posiciones ed complicado[/QUOTE]



Durruty dijo:


> Los han embolsado la Resistencia: las PMU, Hezbola y el ejercito sirio. Es una operacion diseñada en el centro de coordinacion de Bagdad, por eso vimos a Suleimani en la frontera.
> 
> Como los bombardeen para romper el cerco y tener abierto el unico camino que les queda para avituallar a sus monstruos, Irak se incendia.
> 
> Por tercera vez lo digo. USA esta jugando con fuego. La Resi SD tencia es muy poderosa.





Hearts dijo:


> Por el lado noreste de la autopista o carretera Damasco-Bagdad, El Ejercito Sirio ya ha llegado a la frontera con Iraq:
> 
> Map of Syrian Civil war/ Global conflict in Syria - Syria news - syria.liveuamap.com
> .
> .





Durruty dijo:


> Es una jugada maestra!!
> 
> Las lineas de suministro ahora las tienen conectadas con Irak, por donde pueden entrar miles y miles de refuerzos de las PMU. Bestial!!





Harman dijo:


> _Sospecho que el avión A-50U ha tenido mucho que ver en que no vieran nada._
> 
> _O lo han visto todo y estaban avisados que no aceptarían ninguna de sus "tonterías"._


----------



## Justo Bueno (11 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 119-120-121-122-123-124-125-126-127-128-129  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************
-
-


Hearts dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 47 minhace 47 minutos
> Más
> New Unified #Iraq + #Syria Front is created after #SAA reached #Iraq-i border
> Red arrow: Current OPs
> ...





Tyrelfus dijo:


> URGENTE (GRAVE) - Fuerzas Iranies/Sirias/Rusas avanzan fuertemente hacia Al-Tanf luego del bombardeo masivo de Estados Unidos y el derribo de un dron de Irán también por EE.UU. Inminente cruce entre Rusos y Estadounidenses en Siria. El COMD Ruso está exponiendo el mapa en donde ya se encuentra dibujado este avance que es crítico para la Guerra en Siria y puede derivar en enfrentamientos DIRECTOS entre Rusos y Estadounidenses o entre Hezbolá y Special Force de EE.UU. En el día de ayer informé que Hezbolá envió gran cantidad de tropas para esta avanzada que hoy ya es una realidad.
> 
> 
> URGENTE (GRAVE) - Fuerzas... - Investigación Independiente | Facebook





cryfar74 dijo:


> Enorme el movimiento del SAA, yo ya venia diciendo que la manera de evitar a los gUsanos era adelantarse en su lucha con las ratas negras.
> 
> En todas sus declaraciones siempre hacían hincapié que su presencia allí era la lucha contra las ratas, era un denominador común. Así pues, si se quita ese objetivo los neutralizas sin pegar un solo tiro.
> 
> El mayor robo de cartera que vi en muchos años y que sea el alto mando en Moscú quien lo haga publico junto a las malas artes usadas por los gUsanos todo este tiempo sera algo para recordar.





Durruty dijo:


> "pero la única constante en la que todos pueden confiar es que las fuerzas armadas árabes sirias Fuerzas y Aliados están decididos a erradicar el terrorismo de Siria y liberar todos los territorios sirios, *y tal vez no se detendrá allí."[/I]*
> 
> ¿Que esta pensando el comando del Ejercito Arabe Sirio para decir que una vez liberados todos los territorios sirios del terrorismo, "tal vez no se detendra alli"?
> 
> ¿Veremos la fotografia de Soulimani sobre la linea que demarca el inicio del Golan ocupado?







eljusticiero dijo:


> Nueva vuelta de tuerca de EE.UU
> 
> *TILLERSON ACUSA A ARABIA SAUDI, EGIPTO, BAHRAIN Y EMIRATOS DE "HERIR" LA ACTIVIDAD ECONÓMICA DE EE.UU EN QATAR Y LA LUCHA CONTRA EL ISIS, PIDE ALIVIAR EL BLOQUEO*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> oreusser‏ @AllyOfTruth 14 minHace 14 minutos
> 
> *Gov forces reached #Iraq-#Syria border after advancing along desert road (see below) in last 38hours. *
> 
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> Esta imagen lo aclara todo. En las demás parecía que habían echo un recorrido por el desierto. Ahora tenemos una cadena de poblaciones hasta la frontera, formando una barrera de separación entre USA e ISIS. Rompe la linea de abastecimiento de ISIS y priva a los americanos de su motivo para estar en la zona.
> 
> Putin juega al ajedrez y Trump a las damas.
> 
> Como va a responder USA a esto? Han quedado como tontos. Mientras se tiraban al cebo de la carretera de Al Tanf, les han flanqueado sin oposición.





Harman dijo:


> _Según está fuente *Pro-Rata* ya ha respondido con un ataque aéreo. Pero nadie más se ha hecho eco de la noticia._
> 
> 
> Bosno Sinjić‏ @BosnjoBoy 31 minhace 31 minutos
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> En tensión por saber si ese ataque ha sido real o no. Ya nos contáis. Por otro lado desde Sputnik en inglés:
> 
> *El Departamento de Defensa admite que no tiene derecho a impedir que los aliados de Damasco se ubiquen en al-Tanf*





Harman dijo:


> _Tiene toda la pinta que son noticias para elevar la moral a las Ratas FSA._
> 
> _Y el Bitcoin sigue en una loca carrera ascendente._
> 
> ...





Guzmán de Berga dijo:


> Leith Abou Fadel @leithfadel
> ·
> 29 min
> 
> No US airstrikes on the Syrian Army's positions today. All claims are false





carlosito dijo:


> La posición de Al-Tanf no es sostenible a largo plazo. Hay que decir también que la inferioridad numérica de las tropas del FSA no permitía consolidarse en un área tan extensa, como el sur del desierto sirio. los ataque aéreos no pasaban del intento de disuasión por labores de intercepción de aviones rusos y el potencial emplazamiento de sistemas antiaéreos.
> 
> Además el avance de las PMU a la frontera impedía que se consolidara la presencia de Estados Unidos en la zona. Sencillamente no podía durar su actividad.
> 
> Fuera de sus estrategias PSY-OPS y de generar cambios políticos mediante el uso de ciertas fuerzas (estrategia de golpe suave) la diplomacia y habilidad en política de Estados Unidos muestra una vez más sus grietas al no tomar en cuenta todos lo actores geopolíticos y evaluar riesgos y posibles escenarios. La crisis de la alianza del golfo y la dificultad de las relaciones con Turquía son pruebas contundentes de ello.





Hearts dijo:


> Ejército sirio y Hezbollá cortan el paso a rebeldes hacia Deir Ezzor
> 
> By Felipe Ramírez - 09/06/2017
> 
> ...





Monsieur George dijo:


> ¡¡¡Para celebrarlo con champagne!!! Siria ha conseguido restablecer una ruta terrestre que lo abastezca de tropas y suministros desde Irán a Damasco.
> 
> La ruta es débil, pero si desde la carretera empujan hacia el Este, ISIS está finiquitado.
> 
> ...





4motion dijo:


> Y luego ROAD to IDLIB





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Ya hay respuesta semioficial:
> 
> Reuters: Pentagon says Russia "very helpful" in easing tensions near At Tanf.
> 
> El Pentagono dice que Rusia ha sido "de gran ayuda" para desescalar tensiones en Al Tanf. Que, traducido al lenguaje diplomático, significa que se les ha agotado la vaselina.





ZHU DE dijo:


> Como los de Barbaria Saudi decidan invadir Qatar, vamos a tener el intro de Max Mad II en vivo y en directo.





BookChin777 dijo:


> Espero que salgan fotos cuanto antes de los abrazos entre el SAA y aliados y las PMU en la frontera, tienen que hermanarse para luchar contra el monstruo satánico de mil cabezas que quiere condenarles al Caos y a la edad de piedra!!
> 
> Vía: *Syrian Arab Army* (FB)
> 
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Algunas ratas son tan cortos de miras que da vergüenza ajena.
> 
> En el hipotético caso que esto fuese verdad, que los rusos hubiesen coordinado con los gUsanos toda la jugada, acaso no mostraria a los gUsanos como los mayores traidores, que han vendido a las ratas verdes por nada.
> 
> ...





ZHU DE dijo:


> El area de operaciones de Tanf





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Bombas incendiarias de los yanquis sobre Raqqa. Salvajismo indiscriminado en estado puro. Luego nos hablan de la "malignidad" de los "barriles bomba". La desfachatez de los HDLGP de los perrodistas y demás secuaces (incluidos los trolls de este vecindario) es indignante.
> 
> VIDEO: US warplanes bomb ISIS neighborhoods in Raqqa with incendiary airstrikes





Peneliano dijo:


> Paquistán anuncia el envío de contingente militar de 20.000 soldados a Qatar. Vía: @ABNA24SPANISH





ZHU DE dijo:


> ¿Como amigos o enemigos? jeje





Harman dijo:


> _El capital no lo tiene nada claro.
> Y el problema de los yankees es tienen en Qatar su base principal para joder en Oriente Medio._
> 
> 
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> *URGENTE: TRUMP PIDE A QATAR QUE DEJE "INMEDIATAMENTE" DE FINANCIAR AL TERRORISMO*
> *
> #BREAKING Trump calls on Qatar to 'immediately' stop funding terrorism*
> 
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> *"Trump se atribuye el mérito del bloqueo a Qatar momentos después de que el Secretario de Estado haya llamado al levantamiento del mismo"
> *
> 
> WTF???





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 10 minhace 10 minutos
> 
> *#SYRIA-N MOD CONFIRM THAT #SAA & ALIES REACHED #IRAQ-I BORDER NE OF #TANF*





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 15 minHace 15 minutos
> 
> *MAP: Last situation in #Syria and #Iraq*
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Ya ha aparecido un video mostrando peleas a favor del gobierno de Assad al norte de Al Tanf, en la frontera siria-iraqui. El video confirma las reclamaciones por parte del Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia y de los medios de comunicacion sirios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> Se calientan las cosas...
> 
> *ERDOGAN DICE QUE TURQUÍA SABE PERFECTAMENTE QUIENES SE ALEGRARON EN ORIENTE MEDIO CUANDO EL GOLPE DE ESTADO ... "SI ELLOS TIENEN SERVICIOS SECRETOS, NOSOTROS TAMBIÉN"
> *
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Grandisimas las noticias de hoy, el ejercito sirio y aliados han frustrado los planes del imperio para partir siria, los yankees obcecados en Al-Tanf no han visto venir la jugada maestra, ridiculo total para el eje sionista-yihadista, la victoria solo puede ser para la VERDAD, la victoria es para la resistencia.
> Siempre os leo pero hoy me he animado a registrarme despues de este subidon de noticias, aportaré todo lo que pueda, gracias a todos por los aportes menos a los 2 troles yihadistas.
> 
> *Viva el pueblo sirio viva el eje de la resistencia.*





Durruty dijo:


> "esta es una de las guerras más impredecibles de la historia, incluso es seguro decir que la guerra siria es más compleja que la Segunda Guerra Mundial y tiene más variables que constantes"
> 
> Declaraciones hechas hoy por el Mayor General Zuhair al-Assad, Comandante de la 1ª División Blindada y encargado del Eje Sur del frente del Desierto Sirio.





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Lógico, el Mayor General Zuhair al-Assad es perfectamente consciente que esta guerra es un cambio de tiempos.
> 
> Siria es un gorrión volando en medio de un huracán, con mucha maestría, por su vida.





Lezgian dijo:


> Este es el mapa publicado por Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lovecraf dijo:


> Foto de esta tarde en la frontera





Fmercury1980 dijo:


> 1) Hace menos de 24 horas los rusos estaban lanzando insinuaciones contra los estadounidenses. Pero esta misma mañana ha aparecido un tuit de una fuente oficial de los Estados Unidos en el que daba las gracias a Rusia por haber colaborado en la desescalada de la situación alrededor de At Tanf. Además, hemos sabido que se ha mantenido informado al Pentágono sobre la ofensiva del ejército sirio hacia la frontera con Irak.
> 
> 2) Por otro lado, Donald Trump visitó hace pocos días Arabia Saudí, y fustigó recientemente a Qatar en su cuenta de twitter. Sin embargo, en el día de hoy, Tillerson ha condenado el embargo y aislamiento al que pretenden someter a Qatar.
> 
> A mí me da la impresión de que Trump y sus colaboradores en el Estado Profundo están jugando al gato y al ratón con el sector globalista de la élite estadounidense.





pifiado dijo:


> *Presidente Assad se mezcla entre su pueblo en la Feria de Ramadán de Damasco*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ccartech dijo:


> Gracias Loignorito por tus saludos. Pasa que hay que leer cada estupideces que ya me quedan muy pocas ganas de entrar. Solo leo datos y busco mapas. Pero imaginate con el *post que precede al de Incorrezto* ... Bueno Saludos a todos, incluso a los racistas, tal vez aprendan algun dia a no serlo.


----------



## Justo Bueno (11 Jun 2017)

licancabur dijo:


> Hola BookChin777
> He intentado responderte y estás bloqueado.



Hola licancabur. Yo intenté agregarte como "contacto" para que pudieras comunicarte conmigo, pero tu estás igual de "bloqueado" que yo... quiero decir, que tienes las especificaciones de privacidad tan capadas como yo. Por lo tanto, o te comunicas por aquí, o me añades tu a mi como "contacto", o algo así..............................................

*
Aprovecho este post para pedir disculpas a los foreros que se hayan sentido molestos con mi "spameada" en libros de visita, invitando a visitar este hilo. La moderación me ha avisado y me ha colocado una infracción de usuario, que expira en 10 días, por Spam. Nunca tuve mala intención, pero de todas formas ahí queda esa disculpa para los "agraviados y molestos". *

*CERCA DE LAS 30.000 VISITAS YA, GRACIAS.*


----------



## Justo Bueno (12 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 130-131  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> _Aparte de esto donde se dice que la 313 fue atacada por "un misil" volviendo de la frontera con Irak, he leído en otra parte de un 4º ataque gUSAno, pero sin confirmar y sin datos ni ubicación._
> 
> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1
> #Syria #SyrianDesert Soldado de las Fuerzas 313 - "Buenas noches, regresé de las fronteras iraquíes y Dios nos salvó de un misil de un avión estadounidense"
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Ejército de Rusia: EEUU solo obstruye derrota de Daesh en Siria - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> *Ejército de Rusia: EEUU solo obstruye derrota de Daesh en Siria
> 9 de junio de 2017 23:35
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Los kurdos PYD coqueteando con Saudistan_
> 
> 
> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 57 minHace 57 minutos
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> oreusser‏ @AllyOfTruth 11 hHace 11 horas
> Más
> #Russia MoD confirms #Dumayr/eastern #Qalamoun rebels in ceasefire talks with government and reconciliation centre
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> http://rusvesna.su/news/1497034359
> *El gran éxito del Ejército sirio y los rusos - en contra de los bombardeos de Estados Unidos, las tropas llegan a las fronteras de Irak y Jordania (foto, vídeo, MAP)
> 10.06.2017 - 6:30
> 
> ...





Ratnik dijo:


>


----------



## Justo Bueno (12 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 131-132-133-134-135-136  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 2 minHace 2 minutos
> 
> *First official footage from Syrian-Iraqi border*
> 
> ...





El-Mano dijo:


> Que buena sorpresa la de esta mañana, que uno deja de entrar un dia y se encuentra decenas de páginas nuevas...
> 
> Mientras el foco se empezaba a centrar en Daraa... los sirios e irakies avanzarón con un troleo épico en toda la cara del pentagono... y de los troles que no saben ni que decir...





felino66 dijo:


> Chapó por el general soleimani, el SAA, los ruskis y sun tzu.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 38 minHace 38 minutos
> 
> A baby transported by an #SyAAF chopper, from #DerEzzurto receive medical treatment in #Damascus , and he had fun during the flight.
> *
> *Un bebé transportado por un helicóptero #SyAAF, de #DerEzzur para recibir tratamiento médico en #Damascus, y se divirtió durante el vuelo.*





Ultimate dijo:


> WHY AL TANF IS SO IMPORTANT FOR SYRIA? |
> *¿POR QUE AL TANF es tan importante para Siria?
> smmsyria / hace 3 horas
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 3 minHace 3 minutos
> 
> Days after reaching SDF frontline, the Syrian Arab Army assert control over Shu'ayb al-Dhakr village 22km west of Tabqa in Raqqa countryside
> *
> *Días después de llegar a la primera línea de SDF, el ejército árabe sirio controla la aldea de Shu'ayb al-Dhakr a 22 km al oeste de Tabqa en el campo de Raqqa*





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 8 minHace 8 minutos
> 
> HTS/AQ wipes out another rebel group | FSA 13th Division dissolved as part of agreement to end rebel infighting in Maaret Nu'man
> *
> *HTS / AQ limpia a otro grupo rebelde | FSA 13ª División disuelta como parte del acuerdo para poner fin a las luchas internas de los rebeldes en Maaret Nu'man*





brus dijo:


> Espero que la pronta liberación de Mosul traiga una gran liberación de tropas iraquíes que puedan ir a liberar todo lo que está ocupando el Estado Islámico en frontera con Siria y Norte de Irak.
> Si os fijais liberando esto al gobierno de Bagdad no le quedaría más problema que el Kurdistán es por ese motivo por el que han declarado esta misma semana que van a hacer un referéndum independentista (por orden de washington o tel aviv) para que los soldados iraquíes no puedan ocuparse totalmente del Estado Islamico y tener que mantener tropas iraquíes en la "frontera" que ocupan los proxies yankis del kurdistan.
> 
> 
> Va a ser clave la postura que jueguen los iraquíes con el Kurdistán. Si hay guerra abierta entre ellos más adelante a los yankis no les va a quedar más remedio que intervenir directamente. Más recursos al lodazal.





quijotin dijo:


> El Ejército Árabe Sirio (SAA, siglas en inglés), junto con Hezbollah y Liwaa Fatemiyoun (paramilitares iraníes y afganos), reanudaron su ofensiva el viernes en el campo oriental de Palmyra, golpeando las posiciones del Estado Islámico (ISIL) A lo largo de dos ejes que conducen a la gobernación Deir Ezzor.
> 
> Apoyados por los ataques aéreos rusos, el ejército árabe sirio y sus aliados asaltaron las posiciones del Estado islámico en la Reserva Talilah, infligiendo grandes daños en las posiciones de este último.
> 
> ...





sinchanp dijo:


> Y el presidente Assad por las calles sin escolta y hablando con los ciudadanos.
> Igual que en los paises occidentales que van de vendedores de la libertad,
> comparen.
> 
> Assad visits an exhibition and takes selfies with Syrians - YouTube





Harman dijo:


> Brasco_Aad‏ @Brasco_Aad 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> Reports that hundreds upon hundreds of Iraqi reinforcements are pouring in from Iraq to help strengthen the newly captured border crossing.
> *
> *Informes de que cientos y cientos de refuerzos iraquíes están llegando desde Irak para ayudar a fortalecer el recién capturado cruce fronterizo.*





Loignorito dijo:


> Sobre Qatar, de *El Territorio del Lince* desde *Guerra Siria*:
> 
> Cuatro semanas ¿De infarto?
> 
> ...





circodelia2 dijo:


> *Estados Unidos ha dejado de atacar a las fuerzas sirias cerca de la frontera jordana y ha retenido a sus jihadistas. Muchos sospechan que se ha alcanzado un acuerdo con Rusia.
> *
> ¿Y no será que los yankis se han hecho caquita y han buscado un sainete de acuerdo para salvar los muebles en la zona y no acabar desplumados y cacareando?
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Brasco_Aad‏ @Brasco_Aad 35 minhace 35 minutos
> 
> *#Iran Air Boeing 747 in Shiraz airport loading food shipments for #Qatar.*
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Dejo por aquí este artículo traducido y revisado de AL-JAZEERA (cadena de televisión por satélite de lengua árabe fundada en noviembre de 1996 por el gobierno de Qatar). A destacar como los soldados sirios ya no son "fuerzas del régimen" sino eso, soldados sirios..._
> 
> *Soldados sirios empujan a través de (los territorios ocupados por) ISIL, y llegan a la frontera iraquí*
> 
> ...





Lovecraf dijo:


> Lista de países desde donde se lanzan mensajes y proclamas en twiter a favor dell Estado islamico





eljusticiero dijo:


> OT (o no...)
> 
> Rusia intercepta a un grupo de bombarderos de EE.UU en maniobras sobre el Báltico. El Pentágono ha publicado las fotos de esta encuentro, que ha calificado como "seguro" y "profesional".
> 
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> Hay que ver que bien se lo pasan quemando las últimas reservas de hidrocarburos en sus jueguecitos de guerra, en lugar de aprovecharlos para intentar paliar el desastre que se nos viene encima con el pico del petróleo...
> 
> Si oriente medio no tuviese petróleo, tened por seguro que nunca habría pasado nada de lo que estamos viendo...
> 
> Es la economía (y la economía depende del petróleo -barato-)





BookChin777 dijo:


> "*Comando General del EAS*: *La 1ª fase* de la ofensiva del desierto ha liberado 20.000km2 y ha alcanzado la frontera iraquí. Advierte también contra más agresiones de la Coalición USA en suelo sirio."
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 31 minHace 31 minutos
> 
> *#Mosul*





Peineto dijo:


> Cazando y friendo las últimas ratas en Mosul.
> Supongo que el pueblo irakí estará profundamente agradecido a los hdlgp gringos y demás cipayos que los liberaron del malvadísimo Hussein a costa de destrozarles el país, de asesinar unos 500.000 niños, asesinar mediante escuadrones de la muerte a casi toda la intelectualidad, saquear el Banco Central así como el Museo de Bagdad (hay fotos de militares gringos robando en el museo placas de oro bajo la atenta mirada de un oficial), asesinar cientos de miles de militares y civiles (incluido el periodista español Couso), bombardear casi todo Irak con armamento de uranio empobrecido que ocasionará muertes por cáncer durante milenios... Y paro aquí para no mear fuera de tiesto en un hilo dedicado a Siria (aunque todo forma parte del todo)





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 15 minHace 15 minutos
> 
> #Palestine Liberation Army: we have the honour to participate in #Daraa battle
> *
> *#Palestine Liberation Army: Tenemos el honor de participar en la batalla de #Daraa *





Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Poco a poco y sin pausa....
> Vídeo de Su-25 atacando posiciones de los mercenarios del otanfato....
> [YOUTUBE]GNnQFChSMOo[/YOUTUBE]





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 2 minHace 2 minutos
> 
> 4 Km only to Arak Field East Homs
> *
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Ejército sirio y aliados fortifican posiciones cerca de la frontera iraquí (VIDEO)*
> por *Ivan Castro*, 10/06/17
> 
> "DAMASCUS, SYRIA (8 : 20 P.M.) –El Ministerio de Defensa sirio publicó imágenes de video del Ejército Árabe Sirio (SAA) y fuerzas paramilitares aliadas que llevaron a cabo una operación de combate que finalmente llevó a alcanzar la frontera sirio-iraquí al noreste del cruce fronterizo de Al-Tanf.
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (12 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 136-137-138-139-140  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier‏ @EjmAlrai 43 minhace 43 minutos
> 
> Elijah J. Magnier Retwitteó Joshua Landis
> 
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Una vez tomadas las alturas circundantes Arak caerá en un día o dos, incomunicara adicionalmente a la T3 por carretera lo que provocara una difícil situación para las rata si persisten quedarse alli mas si cabe después del movimiento de ayer, pueden cortarles la retirada hacia la T2 en cualquier momento.
> 
> Así pues una vez caiga Arak, lo mas factible es que la T3 caiga el mismo día.





Harman dijo:


> /sg/ SOURIA GENERAL‏ @SyriaGeneral 37 minHace 37 minutos
> 
> *#AutisticScreeching*
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> El Ejercito sirio y aliados están estableciendo fortificaciones en la zona recientemente liberada en la frontera con Irak.
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa sirio han publicado dos videos q muestran a las tropas del Ejercito y aliados q operan en la zona norte de la ciudad de Al-Tanf ocupada por la coalicion liderada por EE.UU. Las Fuerzas sirias están construyendo fortificaciones en la zona y hay pocas dudas de q se están preparando para un ataque de grupos terroristas respaldados por EE.UU apoyados por el poder aéreo de la coalicion.
> 
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Típico, echan la culpa a quien no puede defenderse.
> 
> Ya lo dije, las ratas verdes tendrán el destino que se merecen. Los gUsanos van a abandonarlas a su suerte.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> "*Milad Ibrahim* de #Lattakia y *AbdulKarim Kharasan* de #Daraa:
> Lucharon juntos y fueron martirizados juntos en #DeirEzzor
> El último deseo de Abdulkarin fue: "Enterradme en Lattakia para estar cerca de mi amigo mártir, Milad."
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 21 minHace 21 minutos
> 
> East Homs CS : I Thing the Battle for Sokhnah السخنة start
> *
> *East Homs CS : Creo que la batalla por Sokhna السخنة ha empezado*





cryfar74 dijo:


> Es Al-Sukhnah, la ciudad que esta en dirección a Deir Ez Zor, ojala fuese cierto y haya un empuje rápido hacia Deir.
> 
> El revés sufrido por los gUsanos hará que éstos tomen medidas mas arriesgadas, después de hacer el ridículo querrán resarcirse.





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 15 minHace 15 minutos
> 
> Kataib Imam Ali has begun a new offensive in order to secure border from Syrian side
> *
> ...





sinchanp dijo:


> Una inmensa carabana del ISIS ha llegado a Deir-Er-Zor, procedente de Raqqa, ¿las SDF les han dejado llegar?...lo cierto es que se recrudecera la ofensiva.
> 
> YouTube
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Publicado el 10 jun. 2017, *Topete GLZ
> *
> "Las fuerzas Sirias en Palmyra Este siguen avanzando por el desierto contra el Estado Islámico apoyados por las Fuerzas Chiítas y la Aviación Rusa."
> 
> ...





Total War dijo:


> Liberan al hijo preso de Gaddafi en Zintan, Libia.
> 
> Tenía tres hijos: el mayor que mataron, este que es el segundo y el pequeño que jugó en la Juve y que escapó por los pelos y que está oculto en Níger.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> VIDEO MAP: Raqqah, Deir Ezzor and the Syrian desert (June 10, 2017) - OZ Analysis update
> *VIDEO MAPA: Raqqa, Deir Ezzor y el desierto de Siria (10 de junio, 2017) - Actualización Análisis OZ
> Andrew Illingworth - 10/06/2017
> 
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> *Según un periodista turco de VOA news, basado en Washington, Turquía y aliados están bombardeando posiciones de fuerzas especiales de EE.UU al oeste de Manjib*
> 
> * Mutlu Civiroglu‏Verified account @mutludc 9m9 minutes ago
> 
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> *Brasco_Aad‏ @Brasco_Aad 9 min.
> TURKISH FORCES TARGETED US SPECIAL OPERATIONS FORCES AND KURDISH YPG MILITANTS WITH MORTAR FIRE W & NW OF MANBIJ ALEPPO GOVERNORATE
> *
> 
> Turquía atacando ahora a EE.UU por poner a sus tropas junto al YPG, parece que la amenaza de hace un mes sobre disparos "accidentales" a las tropas estado-unidenses, se está cumpliendo.





brus dijo:


> Me cuesta creerlo porque ni en mis sueños más húmedos. Vamos a ver que pasa con esto porque el Kurdistán es la baza de USA y es una baza que jode a todos los que le rodean. Que Turquía se empantanase con los Kurdos es lo mejor que podría pasar.
> Erdo se la tiene que jugar o despues de Qatar el culo siguiente que va a arder va a ser el suyo.





estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Un país de la OTAN atacando otro país de la OTAN (con diferentes bases en su territorio).....como reaccionara la alianza....
> 
> Ahora mas en serio como esto sea cierto se a liar parda...parda.
> 
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> *Abatido el cabecilla terrorista responsable del doble atentado en Teherán*
> 
> Este suceso me hace tener como válida aún más la versión de bandera falsa en los atentados de Irán ¿y por qué? es obvio, cuando alguien ajeno a ti, un 'mandado', ejecuta tales actos, lo que te interesa es capturarlo vivo para poder interrogarlo y demostrar a quien corresponde la autoría de los hechos. Si se le ejecuta en lugar de apresarlo, es por que no interesa que viva. Así de simple. Y de esto a comprender que ha sido el propio gobierno iraní quien lo ha orquestado todo, solo hay una breve reflexión.
> 
> ...





mirkoxx dijo:


> _Syrian Army, Hezbollah make major push from Palmyra to Deir Ezzor
> *Ejército de Siria y Hezbolá hacen un importante avance de Palmyra a Deir Ezzor*
> Por Leith Fadel - 06/11/2017
> 
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> no veo confirmación de ataque a usanos, ni siquiera a sdf.
> 
> quizá esté relacionado:
> 
> ...





AngelMiguel dijo:


> paz retwitteó
> Christian Nader‏ @ExoSapiens 16 minHace 16 minutos
> Más
> En respuesta a @ExoSapiens
> La locura de lo EU-Saud-Israel Vs su ex aliado catarí (e Irán) ya rebasó lo regional. Los paquistaníes se suman al conflicto.





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army raises flag over Iraqi border for first time in years
> *Ejército sirio levanta la bandera sobre la frontera iraquí por primera vez en años
> Leith Fadel - 11/06/2017
> 
> ...





ZHU DE dijo:


> Hoy en la SER Javier Planta un Pino ha llegado al paroxismo de sus soflamas pro ratas, ha invitado a una pareja de rebanacuellos a promocionar un libro sobre las malvadas prisiones del régimen sirio. La tesis de la pareja jihadista eran que hubo una democrática revolución aplastada por los malvados rojos. De nada servia la intervención de otra invitada negando la mayor y afirmando que de revolución nada, que se habia producido una invasión desde Turquia y Jordania de elementos salafistas. El Planta un Pino no paraba de repetir :"¿Y de los Derechos Humanos que?", los de los jihadistas, claro.





mcmardigan dijo:


> Nothing found for 2017 06 Daqneesh Fraud Exposed By Family More Lies From The Nyt Exposed Amanpour Looks Like Wayward Weasel #comment 220903
> 
> Comentario de canthama.en Syrian Perspective.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> The danger of ISIS will remain even after the liberation of Syria and Iraq: why? | Elijah J M |
> 
> 
> El peligro de ISIS se mantendrá incluso después de la liberación de Siria e Irak: ¿por qué?
> ...


----------



## SouriaBasharUBas (13 Jun 2017)

*AVANCES BRUTALES DEL EJERCITO SIRIO CONTRA LOS TERRORISTAS DEL ISIS*

Vamos esa chincheta!!! que se hace esperar


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 140-141-142-143-144  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> _El mapa de los avances de ayer en la zona de Palmira_
> 
> 
> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 8 hHace 8 horas
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Pasadas las horas sin que haya habido una protesta oficial por parte de los kurdos, da a entender fue una noticia falsa. O algo muy extraño ocurrió.
> 
> Respecto al Tigre, mas que liberar la planicie de Khanasar, territorio casi totalmente despoblado, yo creo debería dirigirse hacia la carretera 42, que une Salamiyah-Raqqa. De esta forma dicha planicie quedara cercada, para después pasar a desratizar la bolsa resultante.
> 
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> Yo ceo que la misión del tigre es marcar a los kurdos e impedir que llegen a Deir Ezzor. Se va a pegar a ellos y cortarles el paso, como ya hizo en Al Bab con los turcos.
> 
> Y lo va a hacer ocupando los pozos de petroleo al sur de Raqqa. Sin el los Kurdos no pueden financiar su estado nacional.





txarra dijo:


> Muchas veces cuando se anuncia una ofensiva públicamente el ejercito acaba atacando un posición diferente, se anunció que iban a atacar Daraa y al final no parece que el ejercito haya hecho mas que bombardear algunas zonas. A mi me da que intentarán asegurar la zona de Salamiya y la carretera que va a Alepo, y después de eso comenzará la carrera a Deir, tendrán cuidado de que EEUU no intente nada raro al sur del Eufrates, pero el ejercito y sus aliados se centrarán en levantar el asedio de Deir.





cryfar74 dijo:


> Los kurdos tienen todo el margen del Eufrates para cruzar el río en el momento que quieran. Ese as lo tienen guardado desde hace tiempo.
> 
> Otra cosa es que los kurdos tengan tropas par cruzar si la batalla por Raqqa aun sigue en su curso. Si no es así..
> 
> El tigre tendrá que dar un rodeo y no acercarse mucho al eufrates, y dar un golpe de mano como en At-Tanf, con un avance rápido que adelante las posesiones kurdas del Eufrates.





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 26 minHace 26 minutos
> 
> Hassan Ridha Retwitteó Peto Lucem
> 
> ...







Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army, Hezbollah begin assault to liberate gas rich town in east Palmyra
> *Ejército de Siria, Hezbolá comienzan asalto para liberar a la ciudad rica de gas en el este de Palmyra (Arak)
> Leith Fadel - 11/06/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 6 minhace 6 minutos
> 
> IS regains the 17th Division base north of Raqqa while SDF takes control of Roumaniyah neighbourhood
> *
> ...





quijotin dijo:


> Aunque el movimiento natural del Tigre, como dije hace días, sería doble ataque hacia Fork Rusefa, y a través de la carretera 42, dejando embolsadas a las ratas en la llanura de Khanaser, para capturar luego el crucial cruce de Rusafa, lo que dejaría expédita otra vía para seguir hacia Deir Ezzor, algo que me dice que no va a ser ese el plan, sobre todo por el parón en la ofensiva al encontrarse con las fuerzas del SDF, cuando tienen Fork Rusefa a muy corta distancia y el tiempo apremia.
> 
> Quizá el motivo sea que el SDF tiene Rusefa a muy corta distancia, podría adelantarse al Tigre y tomarlo antes, con lo que chafaría todo el plan. Además, desratizar la bolsa de Khanasser llevaría unos cuantos días, y se produciría seguramente un excesivo alargamiento de las líneas, expuesto a ataques de ISIS como a alguna sorpresa desagradable por parte de los traidores kurdos.
> 
> Así pues, teniendo en cuenta la situación crítica en Deir, yo creo ahora que se van a trasladar al desierto de Homs oriental, buscando una ofensiva decisiva sobre As Suknah, en la que los Tigres se ocuparían de alguno de los ejes de ataque, probablemente el de la cadena montañosa, que parece el más difícil, o quizá más al sur por el desierto llano, avanzando rápidamente desde Badia, la T3 y los campos de gas, hacia As Sukhnah.





txarra dijo:


> La contestación de Leith fadel a Hassan ridha en twitter sobre los tigres.
> 
> Leith Abou Fadel‏Cuenta verificada @leithfadel 2 hhace 2 horas
> Más
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *En imágenes: ISIS lanza toda su potencia militar contra el ejército sirio en el asediado Deir Ezzor*
> por* Chris Tomson*, 11/06/17
> 
> "DAMASCUS, SYRIA (5:35 P.M.) –Con las batallas apocalípticas que se desarrollan en Raqqa y Mosul, el Estado Islámico ha desviado gran parte de sus capacidades militares a Deir Ezzor en un intento de establecer una nueva capital para el autoproclamado califato.
> ...





toni kurz dijo:


> Hay cosas de esta guerra que nunca me van a cerrar. Mas allá de los combates urbanos y su complejidad, como pueden desplazarse por el desierto esos energúmenos sin cobertura aérea. Van de paseo con caravanas interminables hacia una ciudad sitiada hace 5 años, cuyos asediados logran mas éxitos que la aviación con todo a su favor.
> Como se explica que no haya en estas horas una ataque masivo de la aviación?





Harman dijo:


> Within Syria‏ @WithinSyriaBlog 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Jordanian Army today killed 5 #FSA fighter out of a dozens who attempt to escape from #Tanaf base towards #Jordan
> what a great alliance
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> The #TigerForces are advancing from #SouthWestMaskaneh towards #Atharia , the main front will be from #Atharia #Raqqah main road.
> *
> ...





toni kurz dijo:


> Hay algo que si me cierra en esta guerra. La alianza Iran -Rusia y los cojones Sirios están desbaratando el proyecto mas bestial de la mafia en las últimas décadas.
> 
> De eso sí que no tengo dudas.


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (13 Jun 2017)

Jesùs lo dijo dijo:


> *VIVA SIRIA!​*
> DERROTA TOTAL DE ESTADOS UNIDOS EN MEDIORIENTE !
> 
> Ya!​



Stan Kenton-Malaguena - YouTube


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Jun 2017)

Vía:* Syrian Arab Army *(FB)

"Nada nos duele más que compartir la imagen de un soldado sirio en tales circunstancias, pero este no es solo un soldado, y éstas no son simples circunstancias.

Hace más de tres años, mirando a su verdugo a los ojos, el héroe sirio *Yahya Shughari* prometió que el ISIS sería aniquilado.

Cuando los terroristas de ISIS le dijeron a punta de pistola que gritara "El Estado Islámico permanecerá eternamente"

Yahya Shughari respondió *"Juro por Dios que lo borraremos del mapa"*

Hoy, sólo desearíamos que Yahya Shughari puediera estar aquí para ver a sus hermanos y hermanas de las Fuerzas Armadas Árabes Sirias y sus Aliados cumpliendo su palabra.

Descansa en Paz Yahya."







Salud!! Y viva Siria libre y en paz.



MiguelLacano dijo:


> El valor y la audacia del ejército sirio, de sus hombres y mujeres, no deja de emocionarme. Este héroe me ha traído, como siempre, el recuerdo de otros miles más. Me acuerdo de los combates en Tabqa, apenas medio batallón de soldados enfrentándose a millares de salvajes. Bestias armadas hasta los dientes, con información del MIT, Toyotas flamantes, antitanques, ametralladoras pesadas y un sin fin de logística. Aún así lograron causarles enormes bajas y algunas emboscadas brillantes.
> 
> El terror de estos asesinos no los amilanó. Un terror que ahora tenemos en casa. Por entonces, los medios sionistas y/o satrapiles nos los vendían como los "demócratas". Malditos sean todos ellos.
> 
> ¡Honor y gloria a los héroes del EAS!


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 144-145-146-147  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini retwitteó
> Ersin Satlik‏ @e_sklt 25 minHace 25 minutos
> 
> Turkish press published photos of Turkish troops stationed in #Qatar
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 2 h
> 
> *#Arak & T3 on verge of liberation..*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier‏ @EjmAlrai 51 minHace 51 minutos
> 
> Negotiation between #ISIS and #SDF to leave #Raqqah towards either Deir al-Zour or rural Homs. No final decision yet +
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 10 minhace 10 minutos
> 
> Heavy infighting between the terrorists in #EastDaraaCS over the tension between #Saudi and #Qatar
> *
> *Fuertes luchas internas entre los terroristas en #EastDaraaCS por la tensión entre #Saudi y #Qatar*





Loignorito dijo:


> Canciller catarí: Rusia e Irán ofrecieron ayuda a Catar pero por ahora no se requiere
> 
> *MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Irán y Rusia se ofrecieron a prestar asistencia alimentaria a Catar, pero por el momento el emirato no lo necesita, declaró el ministro de Exteriores catarí, Mohammed Bin Abdulrahman Thani.*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 37 minhace 37 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // EAST #HOMS CS
> #RuAF airstrikes reported on #ISIS held town of #Sukhnah
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> El Ejercito sirio y Fuerzas de Defensa Nacional han repelido otro avance despues deferoces combates al sur de la ciudad de Deir Ezzor.
> 
> Hoy la aviacion militar siria bombardeó fortificaciones y centros de concentracion del EI en la periferia de la zona Panorama, al Tharda, Tallet Alloush el barrio de la Urfi y el pueblo de Yneina.
> 
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> Otra adulteración en la traducción de Google. Sustituye '*laudar**' por 'lamentar':
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 21 minHace 21 minutos
> 
> Meanwhile in #AlTnaf
> #US troops & their backed pets are playing with sandcastle because they've got nothing else to do, Passing time ya know
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day@iraqi_day 11 minHace 11 minutos
> 
> *#Iraq forces liberated Al-Zanjali & now are getting ready to bury #ISIS caliphate in #Mosul Old city.
> #Baghdadi gave his speech here in 2014*





Atalaya dijo:


> Cuarenta días en prisión por viajar a Palmira | España | EL PAÍS
> 
> *Cuarenta días en prisión por viajar a Palmira
> Un arquitecto navarro fue detenido y encarcelado en EE UU por haber visitado Líbano y Siria. Ha sido deportado a España sin explicaciones
> ...





Spoiler






SPQR dijo:


> Vaya tela. El gobierno español ya habrá presentado una queja diplómatica, espero. Ah no, que somos aliadosh... y no hace falta. Tienen mucha más dignidad como pais los brasileños, desde luego. Ya estarían deportando a algún mochilero USA en reciprocidad.
> 
> Conozco gente que ha viajado por el golfo, incluido Irán, a vender productos de empresas españolas, sobre todo ahora que el embargo financiero se ha levantado. Como un dia de estos les toque a viajar a USA y les regalen 40 dias de talego + deportación + prohibición de entrar a USA de por vida, lo van a flipar.
> 
> Esperemos que haber viajado a Qatar no te ponga en la mira a partir de ahora, porque hay unos cuantos cienes de ejecutivos de empresas españolas que hollaron Doha.









SPQR dijo:


> Toque de atención para los que hayan viajado a Siria, Corea del Norte o Irán. Y para todos los que mojan las bragas con Trump, cuando los encierren los de fronteras en USA que vayan diciendo que son blancos y tal, :XX: A los españoles no son capaces de diferenciarnos de los mejicanos. Y ya sabemos lo que opinaba Trumpo de los Mex en campaña.
> 
> ----------------
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Según informes, la 11ª División de Tanques acampó cerca de los campos de petróleo de Arak. La ofensiva decisiva comenzará en las próximas horas.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> COMO SIEMPRE, LOS EXCEPCIONALES ANALISIS DE MK. BHADRAKUMAR
> 
> 
> La crisis de Qatar pone en marcha los reajustes
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 16 minhace 16 minutos
> 
> Intense air raids by Coalition on 17th Division base, but SDF (+ Ahmad Jarba's Quwet al-Nukhba) failed to regain it from IS
> *
> *Intensos ataques aéreos de la Coalición en la base de la 17ª División, pero SDF (+ Quwet al-Nukhba de Ahmad Jarba) no logró recuperarla de IS*


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 147-148-149-150-151-152-153-154-155-156  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> _¡Vaya! Pero si resulta que este gobierno sirio autoritario dictatorial criminal come-niños se parece más a nosotros los occidentales que sus enemigos follacabras! No me lo esperaba, en el periódico ponía otra cosa.......
> Siria se adhiere a la campaña *World Day Against Child Labour* de la ONU mediante The Syria Trust for Development, lanzada en 2006 por la esposa de Bashar Al-Assad, Asma al-Assad. Sigue bajo su jurisdicción, y ella está en las listas de sanciones de la UE y EE.UU. En el bando follacabra lo que suelen hacer el 12 de Junio es esclavizar niñas y enseñar a disparar y a poner bombas a los niños. Una maravilla primaveral, lo mismo que hacen cualquier otro día del año. Saludos._
> 
> "Niños.. Constructores del futuro.. La esperanza del mañana.. visibles en la sociedad..
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 16 minhace 16 minutos
> 
> Intense air raids by Coalition on 17th Division base, but SDF (+ Ahmad Jarba's Quwet al-Nukhba) failed to regain it from IS
> *
> *Intensos ataques aéreos de la Coalición en la base de la 17ª División, pero SDF (+ Quwet al-Nukhba de Ahmad Jarba) no logró recuperarla de IS*





Lezgian dijo:


> Ya ni se cortan...
> 
> *Un congresista estadounidense sugiere que su país respalde al ISIS contra Irán después de los ataques de Teherán: Video*
> 
> ...





AngelMiguel dijo:


> Rojava Azadi‏ @RojavaAzadi 5 hhace 5 horas
> Más
> Mapa de las bases y presencia militar turca en el Kurdistan iraquí controlado por Barzani ANF | … pic.twitter.com/BbB9EOQROl





SPQR dijo:


> Buen mapa.
> 
> Parece que aún quedan ratas negras dando por saco en las planicies de Khanaser.
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Otro acto de moderación*
> 
> *Reportero de la "oposición moderada" Bashar Abo Laith, mató a su hermana de 6 años antes de que según el esta creciera y fuera la “vergüenza”.*
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> "Para aquellos que llaman al gobierno legal de la República Árabe Siria "régimen alauita" o "gobierno anti sunní", etc.. por favor, abran su mente y activen la pequeña célula cerebral restante y lean, el 76% del ejército son SUNNI, 73% del parlamento sirio son SUNNI, el 68% de la policía siria son SUNNI, 7 de los 11 de los principales generales son SUNNI. La llamada "capital alauita" Latakia ciudad, su población de 380.000 son mayoría SUNNI, al igual que la capital de Siria, Damasco, y la ciudad más grande y capital cultural de Siria #Aleppo son mayoría SUNNI.
> Las personas de arriba son las personas más importantes en el gobierno Sirio, además del Presidente Bashar #Al -Assad (cuya esposa es SUNNI). 1. Imad Khamis - Primer Ministro de Siria, de #Saqba, #Rifdimashq provincia - SUNNI
> 
> 2. Walid Muallem - Viceprimer Ministro y Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Siria, de Damasco - SUNNI
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> Este mensaje tuyo es demoledor. Demoledor de mentiras y prejuicios, claro está. Yo que suelo usar de spoilers, ahora me abstengo, que se vea.
> 
> Y quería decirle a '*Ignusuario Norar*' que eres el mejor aliado de los trolls en este hilo. Lo haces de puta madre, sigue así. Contigo su mensaje sigue distribuyéndose, campeón. No cambies, pues no espero de ti otra cosa.





zen087 dijo:


> Nuevos usuarios. Cuidado con la información sesgada y mal intencionada de los usuarios. Antonio Barcelo, Ignorar Usuario, mick Jagger, etc..
> 
> Comparen y contrasten con el resto de datos y saquen sus propias conclusiones.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 4 minhace 4 minutos
> 
> Breaking : Syrian Army supported by Russian Continue their Task in East Salameih , with heavy clashes with ISIS In Al-Bargouthiea front
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> The Battles of Deir al-Zor and al-Qaem will mark the end of the Syrian war | Elijah J M |
> 
> 
> Las batallas de Deir al-Zor y al-Qaem marcarán el final de la guerra siria
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Obviamente ese personaje es un infiltrado, es el encargado de distribuir la propaganda de los cm's , por que no cita anecdoticamente si no a cada uno de sus mensajes y sin spoiler.
> 
> siguiendo con siria...
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 8 hHace *8 horas*
> 
> Yet another bloody night for the civilians in #AlReqqah the #US is still bombing the city with white phosphorus.
> *
> *Otra noche sangrienta para los civiles en #AlReqqah, los #US todavía están bombardeando la ciudad con fósforo blanco.*





Azrael_II dijo:


> Grande, estos jóvenes y mandos maduros que aquí serían considerados machirulos o serian despreciadps por diferentes motivos, mientras, no solo combaten sino caminan por un paisaje lunar y un sol de justicia
> 
> Viva el Ejercito Sirio, que eogoistamente, está salvando a la estúpida y arrogantw Europa de la barbarie





Durruty dijo:


> El bloqueo sionista de Qatar y de la Hermandad Musulmana, es un intento burdo de evitar el apoyo militar y economico de esta a Hamas.
> 
> Parece que las peores pesadillas del Estado Mayor sionista es la sincronizacion, en un hipotetico conflicto militar, de los frentes de Gaza, sur del Linano y el Golan ocupado.
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Durruty una pregunta.
> 
> Hamas es parte de la hermandad musulmana, sabemos que esta organización ha sido parte de la guerra contra siria y el principal instrumento de occidente en contra del panarabismo, incluso se dice que el propio hamas fue apoyado por israel para cargarse la OLP y el liderazgo de Arafat.
> 
> ¿crees que hamas es de fiar? Erdogan, Qatar, Morsi.... todos estos son parte de la organización y esta ha sido la principal cómplice de la agresión a Siria.





Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Poco a poco...ahora toca fortificar la frontera....
> Syrian Pro-Government Forces Fortify Positions at Border with Iraq VIDEO: Syrian Pro-Government Forces Fortify Positions at Border with Iraq





jurbu dijo:


> Abu Al-Jayr y otros 60 soldados de las fuerzas especiales del “Escudo del Eufrates” se pasan al Ejercito Sirio…
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkCf-FZgRzg
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (14 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 156-157-158-159-160-161  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Syria Today‏ @todayinsyria 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> *#Raqqa front this morning*





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 7 minhace 7 minutos
> 
> Qasem Soleimani and commanders of Quds Force visited Syrian Army and Liwa Fatimiyyun fighters on Iraqi border (northeast of Al Tanf)
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 21 minhace 21 minutos
> 
> *#Syria #Battle for #Raqqa - Situation Map Update -
> - Current Axis of Advance -*
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Cuidado que lo que posteo hoy aquí es de HispanTV!! Conocido medio de difusión del ayatollismo iranita*
> 
> *La pesadilla de Israel: Nuevo corredor entre Irán y Hezbolá*
> 
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> Hombre, pues que mal me he explicado, lo que pretendía era alabar el mensaje. Mi intención era aplaudir y destacar lo que me había gustado, que era el mensaje enterito.
> 
> Ahora no pienses que comparto la actitud que en este se denunciaba, lo aclaro por si acaso. O en otras palabras, yo lo habría redactado de forma similar.





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 16 minhace 16 minutos
> 
> For the first time Since years , Transit trucks enter Iraq from Syria border
> *
> *Por primera vez Desde hace años, camiones entran en Irak desde la frontera de Siria*





Ratnik dijo:


>





Lezgian dijo:


> *Tropas del ejército sirio, apoyados por helicópteros de ataque de las fuerzas aeroespaciales rusas y la Fuerza Aérea Siria, están avanzando contra los terroristas ISIS al noroeste de Palmyra.*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8BLluc2uNM
> 
> ...





toni kurz dijo:


> Ayer me preguntaba el por que de que no se desratice mas rápido a base de fuego aéreo.
> Una posible respuesta que encuentro teniendo en cuenta que las grandes ciudades van siendo recuperadas(hoy el 80% de la población vive en territorio leal) es que Rusia e Iran apuestan al enorme gasto del enemigo.
> Si observamos las grandes zonas desérticas que todavía conservan las ratas el gasto en logística de personal y equipo es enorme.
> Creo que Rusia entró para asegurar al Estado Sirio y ahora los buenos no llevan prisa, cuidan las bajas propias y avanzan sabiendo que el plan mafioso ya fracasó, el gasto actual es pérdida de los exportadores de democracias asesinas.





licancabur dijo:


> Vaya qué mala puntería:





toni kurz dijo:


> La no respuesta a la humillante jugada alrededor de Al tanf es significativa.
> En poco tiempo estaremos hablando de como se resuelve el tema kurdo. El tema es que en eso Iran, Irak y Turquia tienen el mismo enemigo. Y Siria que era mas benébolo, después de las traiciones kurdas y el avance desmedido en su territorio ya no creo que les tenga compasión.
> Mas les vale a los kurdos buscar algo mas que el apoyo siempre traidor de los usanos, ya que en lo regional la van a tener jodida.





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 27 minHace 27 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // EAST #HAMA CS
> #SAA, #SSNP, #Baath Battalion & #Tiger_Forces have captured Madajen of Qanatir & Ghaybour + Point 8 SE of 'Aqarib
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 26 minhace 26 minutos
> 
> Exclusive : SAA Tiger forces advance south of Dibsy Afnan , and liberate more than 10-15 villages inside Raqqa CS
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> El tigre la ha liado parda
> 
> Yusha Yuseef‏Cuenta verificada [MENTION=550366]MiG29[/MENTION]_ 9 minhace 9 minutos
> Más
> ...





carlosito dijo:


> Y con respecto a Hezbollah. Es curioso que le achaquen toda la vida mientras el FSA, AL Nusra e ISIS lo usan como si nada.
> 
> E israel se le achaca de proveedor lo cual es una conjetura que no sorprende.
> 
> ...


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (14 Jun 2017)

BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía:* Syrian Arab Army *(FB)
> 
> "Nada nos duele más que compartir la imagen de un soldado sirio en tales circunstancias, pero este no es solo un soldado, y éstas no son simples circunstancias.
> 
> ...




Quien está barriendo al ISIS del mapa en siria está siendo la oposición y el YPG/SDF, no los assadistas ni Rusia ni Irán so troll.


Aunque no simpatizo nada con el Islam es digno de admiración lo que están haciendo los patriotas sirios, están luchando a la vez contra el ISIS y le están venciendo, bien es verdad que con el apoyo de EEUU y Turquía, y a la vez están lidiando contra toda la horda de terroristas y mercenarios extranjeros a sueldo que les con que les obsequia Irán para reemplazar al extinto ejército sirio y poder continuar la guerra. También tiene que lidiar con los masivos bombardeos aéreos rusos que destruyen colegios y hospitales infantiles y que sin embargo rara vez tocan al ISIS.


Digno de coraje, sacrificio y admiración si señor.


----------



## Incorrezto (14 Jun 2017)

¿Dónde en concreto lo que llamas oposición, las ratas verdes, quitan terreno al ISIS?


----------



## Justo Bueno (14 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 161-162-163-164-165-166-167-168-169  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



capitancoleta dijo:


> Syria Today‏ @todayinsyria 48 minhace 48 minutos
> #Aleppo | #SAA Tiger forces advance south of Dibsy Afnan , and liberate more than 20 villages
> 
> 
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> Van a por Resafa y Al Suhkna simultaneamente. De esta forma les cortan el abastecimiento por carretra.
> 
> Estan plateando una bolsa gigantesca. Si ISIS se empecina en mantener posiciones y seguir atacando Deir Ezzor, puede salir bien.





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 23 minhace 23 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // EAST #DAMASCUS
> #SAA is advancing on 3 axes towards #Rayhan village in eastern #Ghouta
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Ejército sirio libera varios puntos en el este de Homs*
> por *Leith Fadel*
> 
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Israel aprueba la construcción de asentamientos en Cisjordania más grande en 25 años*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Situación en el frente de Palmira (Colonel Cassad)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los rusos continúan con la labor de desminado en Homs...poco a poco....
> [YOUTUBE]85Soma1iF1g[/YOUTUBE]





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 13 minhace 13 minutos
> 
> #Syria East - Battle for the the Border -
> *#Palmyra NE CS - #Homs E SC - #Salamiya E CS -
> ...





jurbu dijo:


> Hay que seguir probando material…
> Nuevo tanque ligero y *anfibio* para Siria... la carencia de puentes ya no es un obstáculo
> 
> 
> ...





Atalaya dijo:


> *El 2S9 no es un carro de combate (tanque en argot coloquial) se trata de un cañón autopropulsado, (en realidad un cañón-mortero de anima lisa), muy ligero y por lo tanto aerotransportable, debido a su ligereza es anfibio.
> 
> Una prueba de su extraordinarios ligereza es el ancho de sus cadenas, son muy estrechas y por lo tanto la sección de contacto con el suelo es bastante reducida, si el 2S9 tuviese un peso convencional, la presión especifica no le permitiría operar en terrenos blandos como se observa en el vídeo.*





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 1 minhace 1 minuto
> 
> Only 2 km seperate Syrian Army from T-3 pumping station acc. 11th Tank Division #Palmyra
> *
> *Sólo 2 km separan el ejército sirio de la estación de bombeo T-3 según la 11ª División de Tanques #Palmyra*





Peineto dijo:


> Pues les está costando lo que no hay en los escritos el avance. Como siempre, USA y sus satélites juegan con sus muñecos terroristas al distribuirlos según les conviene en cada teatro bélico. En el caso sirio podemos comprobar cómo han concentrado al núcleo duro terrorista en los frentes más complicados para el ejército sirio tales como Guta, Hama y Homs este. Daraa, Palmira y Deir ez Sur (por no citar frentes anteriores).
> 
> Sin embargo, el pueblo sirio está consiguiendo hacerle rechinar los dientes a esta canalla fascista travestida de 'democracia' con nombre de Sociedad Anónima, S.A. y U. por 'Undidos'.
> 
> ...





Atalaya dijo:


> Ignoro si ya está posteado, por si acaso lo pego:
> 
> El general que apareció con un tiro en la cabeza investigaba en la OTAN la financiación del terrorismo yihadista | Iniciativa Debate
> 
> ...





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Cuidado con lo que parecen las cosas y más en guerra, esa tanqueta es heredera directa del PT-76 mezclado con lo aprendido con los transportes de personal blindados rusos.
> 
> Probablemente el ejército paracaidista ruso disponga de los pocos blindados específicos que queden en el mundo para estas tropas desde que los alemanes se deshicieron de sus Wisels.
> 
> PD: Buenas noches a todos, menos a los ensucia hilos.





Loignorito dijo:


> Recordando cosas sacadas de la 'hemeroteca virtual':
> 
> "Una vez el EI atacó a los soldados israelíes y pidió disculpas", revela el exministro de Defensa
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (14 Jun 2017)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Quien está barriendo al ISIS del mapa en siria está siendo la oposición y el YPG/SDF, no los assadistas ni Rusia ni Irán so troll.
> 
> 
> Aunque no simpatizo nada con el Islam es digno de admiración lo que están haciendo los patriotas sirios, están luchando a la vez contra el ISIS y le están venciendo, bien es verdad que con el apoyo de EEUU y Turquía, y a la vez están lidiando contra toda la horda de terroristas y mercenarios extranjeros a sueldo que les con que les obsequia Irán para reemplazar al extinto ejército sirio y poder continuar la guerra. También tiene que lidiar con los masivos bombardeos aéreos rusos que destruyen colegios y hospitales infantiles y que sin embargo rara vez tocan al ISIS.
> ...



DIN DIN fin del hilo...................... LOL

Ahora en serio, vuelve a tu cueva y no salgas más, follacabras mentiroso patológico. Sigue buscando videos y fotos morbosas de assadistas sionistas turcochinos muertos en combate. Cacho de troll con chincheta.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 169-170-171-172-173-174-175  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> _Espero que no sea Grecia otra vez,_
> 
> 
> maytham‏ @maytham956 16 minHace 16 minutos
> ...





SouriaBasharUBas dijo:


> YPG graba a elementos del Isis en la radio hablando inglés con acento norte americano. No se de que nos sorprende, la cosa es que estos del YPG son idiotas, a ver si se dan cuenta de que los que hablan del isis son los mismos que les dan instrucciones a ellos.
> 
> YPG Records ISIS Radio Station Speaking in North American English - YouTube
> 
> ...





pamarvilla dijo:


> Espectacular.
> 
> En Map of Syrian Civil war/ Global conflict in Syria - Syria news - syria.liveuamap.com reconocen que
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Menudo bocado
> A ver si unen los dos cantones y liberan cientos de tropas





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 15 minhace 15 minutos
> 
> army fire control over al-rubai cp in tareeq al-sad - daraa
> *
> ...





Guzmán de Berga dijo:


> SAA captura el 50% del campo de refugiados de Dara'a.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Atalaya dijo:


> *El sentido del ridículo es algo que se suele desarrollar con la edad por ese motivo pienso que tanto pgas como vil tienen que ser muy jóvenes, ya que está bien claro que no les afecta lo más mínimo la opinión de la abrumadora mayoría de los asiduos de este foro y siguen dándonos la tabarra a casi todos con el primordial tema de quien la tiene más larga de los dos.
> 
> Otro tanto ocurre con Ignusuario Norar que de facto se comporta como un troll más al igual que aquellos a quien dice atacar, por lo que no se si tratarlo como un inconsciente tonto útil, posiblemente por su edad, o un taimado topo que conoce perfectamente cual es la tarea que debe ejecutar.*
> 
> *Por lo demás las operaciones militares marchan muy bien y según lo previsto y la esperada "traición rusa" predicha por parte de algunos rusofobicos no acaba de llegar, por lo contrario la intervención de la Federación Rusa se está convirtiendo en un factor decisivo para la gran victoria del pueblo sirio.*





delhierro dijo:


> Sin los rusos Damasco estaría muy jodido. Los iranies pueden poner tropas, pero no tienen la capacidad de repeler ataques masivos de los EEUU.
> 
> Realmente las avances son tremendos. Y lo que afortunadamente no llega es el ultimo envite Yanqui. Si no mueven fiche en breve, se habran quedado muy jodidos apostaron mucho por la caida de Asad. Me temo que puedan liar alguna.





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 10 minHace 10 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> Tiger Forces has liberated al-Rusafa - Rajm Askar-Bir Anbaj-Abu Thawra and Jib Abud #WesternRaqqa
> ...





SouriaBasharUBas dijo:


> *¿COMO?!!!!!!*
> 
> Si se confirma esto es brutal
> 
> El Isis sigue tan empeñado en cortar el avance de Palmyra y en tomar Deir que les han comido la tostada los tigres!





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 12 min
> 
> #BREAKING
> Tiger Forces reached Raqqa-Ithrıya road
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Segun las fuentes ratas, el Tigre llego a Rusafa-





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 6 minhace 6 minutos
> 
> As I Said Yesterday || SAA Tiger forces liberate Huge area from South Maskaneh Till Ithrya -Raqqa Road
> Tigers arrived till inbag bir
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> La verdad, que en 2 dias hayan llegado tan lejos, da a entender que la presencia de las ratas negras era bien escasa. Por otra parte lógico, pues parece las ratas negras conceden un espacio libre de colchón a las fuerzas gUsanas.
> 
> El Tigre sabedor de dicho acuerdo, se aprobechó.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> izat‏ @IzatCharkatli 24 minHace 24 minutos
> 
> TIGER FORCES CAPTURE MOST OF THE ITHRIYA-RAQQA HIGHWAY UNTIL RESAFA
> *
> ...





pamarvilla dijo:


> Rata map actualizado...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Desde más arriba
> Disfrutad
> 
> 
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Loa mapas ratas siempre tan prudentes en las actualizaciones, informan sobre la captura de Rusafa pero se resisten a darle color.





toni kurz dijo:


> Estas son las horas en que los trolls quedan paralizados por las buenas noticias que nos llegan del frente.
> Dentro de un rato tomarán aire y volverán un poco mas derroidos todavía.
> Siempre sucede igual. Ya verán





142857 dijo:


> Hola buenos días.
> 
> Me alegra ver los ultimos avances , realmente importanes puesto que cierran corredores estratégicos y dan una zona de amortiguación en caso de necesidad que puede ser muy importante para la defensa y la moral.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Aquí tiene un poco de color en un mapa improvisado,_
> 
> 
> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 38 minhace 38 minutos
> ...





SouriaBasharUBas dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy
> 
> * EL SAA HA CAPTURADO ARAK Y CAMPO DE GAS*





licancabur dijo:


> ¿Quiere decir esto que dejaran de tocar los huevos de una puta vez con los famosos "ataques químicos" mezquinamente atribuidos al Gobierno de Bashar Al-Assad?
> 
> Además.... quienes se van a colgar las "medallas" serán los gringos...
> 
> ISIS' Chemical Weapons Capability Collapses In Syria After Battlefield Losses





Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Entre los Héroes de Deir Ezzor y los Tigres... qué estatua se están mereciendo los sirios.
> 
> Por cierto, hace un tiempo vi que alguien colgaba el enlace de una organización (¿cristiana?) para ayudar a los sirios, ¿me la ponéis, por favor (quien quiera que la tenga)? He ahorrado en cerveza últimamente y...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Creo que te refieres a esta gente:
> 
> SOS Chrétiens d'Orient
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> El valor y la audacia del ejército sirio, de sus hombres y mujeres, no deja de emocionarme. Este héroe me ha traído, como siempre, el recuerdo de otros miles más. Me acuerdo de los combates en Tabqa, apenas medio batallón de soldados enfrentándose a millares de salvajes. Bestias armadas hasta los dientes, con información del MIT, Toyotas flamantes, antitanques, ametralladoras pesadas y un sin fin de logística. Aún así lograron causarles enormes bajas y algunas emboscadas brillantes.
> 
> El terror de estos asesinos no los amilanó. Un terror que ahora tenemos en casa. Por entonces, los medios sionistas y/o satrapiles nos los vendían como los "demócratas". Malditos sean todos ellos.
> 
> *¡Honor y gloria a los héroes del EAS!*





deivicinho dijo:


> Que alegría me he llevado al entrar al hilo hoy.
> 
> Bravo por el SAA, bravo por el tigre, bravo por todo el pueblo sirio.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 10 minhace 10 minutos
> 
> SDF (Afrin canton) launched surprise attack on Ahrar al-Sham in outskirts of Daret Izza leaving atleast 10 militants + field commander dead
> *
> ...





txarra dijo:


> En militarymaps dan Arak por tomado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Según se lee por ahí no es el cruce de Resafa lo que han tomado, sino el pozo petrolífero del mismo nombre, que está donde el segundo mapa señala el límite de los avances. Resafa o Rusafa es la población que está más al Este, en la vertical de Raqqa, y hasta ahí no habrían llegado aún (a esta hora ).





txarra dijo:


> No está confirmado, pero si te fijas en la foto aparece un simbolo en Resafa, quiere decir que está pasando algo, en militarymaps no decía que era. Muchas veces aunque el mapa no se haya actualizado military maps suele marcar los combates que están sucediendo.
> 
> PD: Acabo de mirar otra vez y el simbolo ha desaparecido, asi que parece que no era nada.
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Ya hay la misma p.. distancia del frente de Resaca a Deir Ezzor que el frente de Palmira 145 kilómetros aproximadamente
> 
> Hoy el tigre ha avanzado 35 kilómetros en linea recta (bueno ha sido en varios dias y han ido dosificando las moticias)
> 
> Juntar los dos cantones de la carretera de Kanassair y las tropas tigre liberaria 100 kilómetros de línea de frente. Eso son cientos y cientos de soldados y sin descuidar el qalifato alqaediano al oeste





Incorrezto dijo:


> Resafa está en el cruce, al este. Rusafa debe estar sobre la carretera.
> 
> Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Siria XXIX: Guerra en Siria
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *En imágenes: ISIS evita el primer asalto del ejército sirio en la base aérea T3 en el este de Homs*
> 
> "DAMASCUS, SYRIA (11:00 A.M.) – Con el Ejército Árabe Sirio (SAA) ganando terreno lentamente alrededor de una red de colinas que rodean la imperiosa Base Aérea T3 y la Estación de Bombeo T3 en el este de Homs, ISIS está oponiendo dura resistencia con todo tipo de armamento en un intento de evitar que las fuerzas gubernamentales lleguen a la vecina gobernación de Deir Ezzor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 175-176-177-178-179-180  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



jurbu dijo:


> No es prudente dejar a los barbudos en la retaguardia…





Incorrezto dijo:


> Es que para progresar desde Palmyra hacia DeZ hay que tomar la T3 y las montañas al norte de Arak.
> 
> Ahora bypasados los de Al Tanf, pueden avanzar hacia Al Bukamal, pèro no se las rutas que hay ni los suministros posibles, además que el ISIS les flanquea desde Irak.
> 
> ...





deivicinho dijo:


> He estado hechando un ojo al earth....
> 
> Algunas fuentes nos dan como tomado Arak (si no está, lo estará pronto).
> 
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> No tanto el control de fuego, pero si la observación y la preparación de ataques. Son minutos desde la cresta a la carretera, o a un punto con alcance de fuego.
> 
> Sería como la ruta de Aleppo, fácilmente cortable y más si no te importan tus bajas.





deivicinho dijo:


> Ya se que pueden vivir atrincherados en las montañas, y de vez en cuando hacer alguna de las suyas, pero es que no hay ninguna población medianamente cerca al norte de esa pequeña cadena montañosa en la que puedan apoyarse para lanzar esos ataques, ademas el envío de provisiones y material por el desierto y por esas montañas no debe de ser nada sencillo y menos para un EI en las ultimas, por eso digo que cuando tomen Arak se ponen en Sukhnah al día siguiente, aunque también hay que tener en cuenta que sobre todo en este frente los avances son con pies de plomo y midiendo al milímetro cualquier movimiento.





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> SAA capture large parts of Hawsh Dhawahara town and most of the surrounding farms, intense clashes with JaI ongoing there, East Ghouta
> *
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> *LA PRENSA TURCA AFÍN A ERDOGAN ACUSA A EMIRATOS ARABES UNIDOS DE FINANCIAR CON "3 MIL MILLONES DE DÓLARES" EL GOLPE DE ESTADO MIENTRAS TURQUÍA ANUNCIA EL DESPLIEGUE "MASIVO" DE TROPAS EN QATAR
> *
> 
> *Rudaw English‏@RudawEnglish · 6 min.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> The'Nimr'Tiger @Souria4Syrians 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Daraa - Syrian Army recent victories in (blue). Reached Ruba'i checkpoint which strategically sits on road that connect 3 Daraa districts
> *
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Syrian Arab Army *(FB)
> 
> "Tropas de la 103a Brigada de Comandos de los Guardias Republicanos Sirios han llegado a Palmyra para ayudar a sus camaradas en el V Cuerpo en su empuje hacia el Norte, hacia Dair al-Zoor."
> 
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> El genero Rattus alberga 65 especies de ratas. Su distrubucion ecologica es claramente periurbana, cuasi cosmopolita.
> 
> Cololizan todos los espacios, primordialmente los espacios habitados por el hombre, y como este, las encontramos presentes por todos las esquinas del planeta.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 2 minHace 2 minutos
> 
> #Syria East - Battle for the the Border -
> *#Palmyra E CS - #Homs E CS -
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day@iraqi_day 40 minHace 40 minutos
> 
> *#Mosul #Iraq map update.
> 
> ...





mcd dijo:


> disculpen este off topic en el discurrir del dia a dia que se usa en el hilo, pero es que es un sarao muy raro las opciones de injerencias de los diferentes intereses, ¿no sera que los avalientan para llevarlos a estado fallido?
> Una brisa de laicismo recorre el mundo musulmán , por Thierry Meyssan
> 
> Turquía e Irán salen en defensa de Qatar y Paquistán aprueba el envío de 20.000 soldados para defender el emirato
> ...





Nihilnovisubsole dijo:


> Es muy buena noticia que el Tigre se diriga hacia Resafa de esa forma. El simple hecho de plantarse allí ya va a poner a ratas y kurdos muy nerviositos, aparte de que obligará al ISIS a desplegar tropas que de otra forma hubieran ido a parar a Deir Er Zor. Va a ser un balón de oxigeno muy gordo. Aparte de que con un simple empuje las ratitas saldrán pitando de Kanasser y se acabara el continuo quebradero de cabeza de esa carretera.
> 
> Despues de esto lo más prudente sería tratar de embolsar el saliente de Salamiyah en Hama donde las ratas tienen una buena cantidad de tropas. El terreno atacando desde el norte parece bastante propicio para avanzar facilmente y con un poco de empuje desde el sur se puede hacer un buen caldero de rata hervida.





txarra dijo:


> Israel, USA, Arabia Saudí, EAU... posicionandose en contra de la hermandad musulmana, impresionante, esto puede ser la sentencia de muerte de esa organización.
> 
> Por otro lado, no se en que situación están Siria y Rusia en este conflicto.
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Pues en esto quizás Thierry puede tener razón, aunque no estoy seguro que sea cierto. Ahora mismo en las élites de occidente hay una discusión sobre si seguir utilizando a la hermandad musulmana y el terrorismo islámico para seguir expandiendo su influencia en oriente medio, unos ven como el terrorismo se está saliendo de control y que hay que parar eso, mientras que otros creen que los resultados compensan los daños colaterales que está produciendo este caos.
> 
> Cuando Trump llegó al gobierno el gabinete que formó estaba compuesto conservadores al viejo estilo, lejos de los halcones y las palomas que habían gobernado hasta ahora. Ese gabinete en principio parecía que iba a ser diferente respecto a lo que hubo antes, pero antes de poder hacer nada el estado profundo se cargó casi todo el gabinete cercano a Trump. Este camino que está tomando Trump puede ser una táctica para ir eliminando poco a poco la base del Takfirismo.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 7 minhace 7 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // #DARAA
> *#SAA, #PLA & #Hezbollah controls 90% of the #Palestinian Camp after imposing fire-control over Ruba'i (4x4) CP*
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Syria Daily‏ @Syria_Daily 11 jun.
> 
> *#Hama Countryside (10/06/2017)*





mazuste dijo:


> Resumen de Siria. Un vistazo a las movidas recientes en Siria.
> 
> *- el final de la guerra está, hoy, a la vista*
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Video de los combates de las fuerzas tigre en E.Aleppo-Raqqa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7THPyO8jCdc
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 180-181-182  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



SPQR dijo:


> Interesante. Parece que han llegado al campo petrolífero de Resafa, no a la ciudad en sí.
> 
> Tengo que revisarlo, pero me parece que es mas o menos el máximo avance que lograron los Halcones del desierto & friends, hace un año avanzando por la carretera 42 desde Ithriyah.
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Exacto, dado a que la estrategia de trolear el hilo con los nicks de siempre no les funcionaba ya que se le aplicaba el vacio e ignore su mejor estrategia ha sido infiltrar a troles durmientes que activan cada vez que quieren reventar el hilo, esparciendo su propaganda y citando a los nicks principales en cada uno de sus mensajes, estp queda lejos de meterle un owned cuando se presenta... pero ahora también montan discusiones de patio de colegio de paginas y paginas, reventando el hilo, esta claro que nos enfrentamos a gente bien organizada. Pasa de ellos Loignorito
> 
> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 40m40 minutes ago
> 
> ...





saBUrahsaBairuoS dijo:


> *MUY GORDO SI SE CONFIRMA*
> 
> 
> Salaar Ali‏ @Elly_Ammar
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de la página: 182 (15 imágenes)  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



SPQR dijo:


> Artículo, en perfecto francés sobre la Batalla de Raqqa, por cortesia del autor de Historicoblog, Stéphane Mantoux.
> 
> Bataille de Raqqa: comment les djihadistes de l'Etat islamique vont défendre la ville | FranceSoir
> 
> ...





SPQR dijo:


> Ideólogo follacabras inmoderado, cazado en un ataque aéreo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> Syrian MoD announces Syrian Arab Army & allies advance east of Palmyra and capture of Arak area and T3 Pumping Station
> *
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Estos "descuidos" seguirán produciéndose conforme el Tigre avance hacia Raqqa, por lo cual lo mas factible una vez llegue al cruce re Rusafa, es ascender un par km hacia Raqqa y a la altura de la población Shuwayhan, torcer a la derecha a través de un camino de tierra y atravesar el desierto hacia Deir, con este movimiento cortara las huidas de ratas negras hacia Deir y Palmira.
> 
> Una vez, se llegue al Eufrates esta la opción de volver hacia atrás en dirección a Raqqa y seguir rio abajo hacia Deir. Ademas es estratégico controlar la carretera paralela a los pueblos que están en la rivera del Eufrates, permite movimientos rápidos y acceder a todos los pueblos ribereños desde una posición de altura sobre ellos.
> 
> Cada vez mas cerca que se acabe todo.





Ladrillófilo dijo:


> The #USA left south #Raqqah front open, attacking the city from 3 fronts, allowing #ISIS safe exit.
> *
> #USA dejó el sur de #Raqqah frente abierto, atacando la ciudad desde 3 frentes, permitiendo #ISIS salida segura.
> Video Emerges Of US Allowing ISIS Fighters To Escape Safely In Syria | Zero Hedge


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 182-183-184-185  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> *Refuerzos del Ejército sirio llegan a Palmyra para una dura batalla en Sukhnah*
> 
> por *Leith Fadel*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 7 minHace 7 minutos
> 
> Situation in Western Raqqa CS after the Syrian Arab Army & allies reached Rusafa junction, IS area east of Khanaser has not been cleared yet
> *
> ...





campetxano dijo:


> Queda un trecho para llegar a Rusafa, segun todos los mapas que mostrais. Lo tienen mas cerca las SDF. ¿No creeis que pueden cortarles el paso? ¿o con el aviso en forma de lluvia de explosiva de hace unos dias ya se han debido dar por enterados? Yo un pacto lo descarto, son demasiado cabrones los otanicos, pese a estar enredados en distintas corrientes de interés.
> 
> Sobre lo de Catar, otro enredo interno de la camarilla imperial, un exito para la resistencia. Concuerdo con muchos analisis, todos ellos enriquecedores, no siempre clarificadores (no podemos aspirar a tanto). Pero discrepo de mi querido txarra, con el cual comparto hasta grafias identitarias, al decir que por recibir ayuda a la subsistencia y comercial de Iran (ademas de las otras ayudas mas explicitas y consistentes: Turquia, Pakistan...), Iran este apoyando a los Hermanos Musulmanes, lo veo un salto mental no atado a los hechos. Mas bien me parece esa ayuda interesada, un arma de doble filo a la espalda, para que no se caiga por el precipicio, para que no tenga que arrodillarse al imperio
> 
> Edito para añadir que para mi Arabia (+USAHELL) estan desatados en sus empeños, su tropa/comparsa hace aguas y no saben como controlar los escapes. El bando oponente sabe como apuntalar las vias de salida (y sin esperar que se transforme en un aliado, solo un problema para sus ex). Y si, creo que hay varios bandos ahora mismo en gUSAnolandia, uno que ya va lanzado en caida libre, dando palos de ciego, perdiendo el paso, embarrado a mas no poder, y otro recien llegado a una parcela de poder, dejando que pasen las cosas y aportando una visión de mero observador... esa base en Qatar ahi esta sin moverse ni palante ni patras.





txarra dijo:


> Esto es lo que he puesto en el post anterior
> 
> _*La cosa puede ser que las circunstancias han hecho que los intereses de los padrinos de la hermandad musulmana (Qatar y Turquía) estén ahora en conflicto con los intereses de Israel y Arabia saudí, y creo que esto lo han sabido explotarlo Rusia e Irán.*_
> 
> Yo soy de la opinión de que este conflicto es geopolítico, no creo que sea ideológico o religioso, si fuera así irán y qatar no hubieran pasado de ser enemigos a ser aliados. Ya veremos con el tiempo que favores ha pedido irán a cambio de su apoyo frente arabia saudí





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 22 minhace 22 minutos
> 
> -GEROMAN- Retwitteó MilitaryMaps_En
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 39 minHace 39 minutos
> 
> Tiger Forces reportedly liberated Thawra oil fields
> not official yet.
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> El Presidente Trump y el rey Salman al Saud de Arabia saudi en Riad (20-5-2017)El apoyo de Trump a la alianza antiirani liderada por los saudies puede haber alentado la medida impulsada por Arabia saudi de aislar a Qatar.
> 
> 
> Los israelies celebran con gran júbilo la posicion de Arabia saudi y los EAU en su confrontacion con Qatar.Lo q constituye la evidencia clara de la estrecha cooperacion de estos estados del Golfo y Tel Aviv.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> Sandstorm Hit Dier Ezoor This Time
> God be With People and SAA
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Mientras en gUSAnolandia han intentado matar al Republicano Steve Scalise
> 
> El atacante ha muerto
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> le_carabinier‏ @LCarabinier 15 hHace 15 horas
> 
> *Map: #Syria, Provincial Capitals, military situation 13 June 2017. *
> 
> Bigger: https://imagopyrenaei.files.wordpress.com/2017/06/syria-provincial-capitals.png …





ZARGON dijo:


> EEUU traslada a cabecillas de Daesh de Al-Raqa a Palmira
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Strikelucky dijo:


> Daros las gracias a todos los que aportais información fresca y no estáis de parte de los mercenarios fanáticos de occidente; el tiempo de sufrimiento llega a su fin.
> 
> Los días en que se dudaba del pueblo sirio y de su capacidad de resistir ya terminaron; estoy convencido de la victoria completa e incondicional de Siria y sus aliados.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *El ejército sirio se prepara para aplastar a ISIS en una batalla masiva por Deir Ezzor*
> por *Alexander Mercouris*, 14/06/17
> 
> *El ejército sirio concentra 50.000 soldados para una victoria final sobre ISIS en la batalla por Deir Ezzor.*
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> Pues si que parece que preparan una tremenda patada en sus partes:
> 
> " Una fuente militar reveló el miércoles que el ejército envió a cientos de sus fuerzas especiales a la provincia oriental de Homs para echar a los terroristas Takfiri del desierto sirio y luego participar en una operación inminente contra el ISIL en Deir Ezzur.
> 
> ...





Fmercury1980 dijo:


> 1) Pienso que *la caída de Alepo en el año 2017 marcó el fin de una era -la de la supremacía occidental en Oriente Medio- que había comenzado justo un siglo antes con la captura de la ciudad de Jerusalén por el general Allenby*.
> 
> 2) La decisión de atribuir a los saudíes la soberanía de la mayor parte de la Península Arábiga fue tomada por Gran Bretaña en los años inmediatamente posteriores a la I Guerra Mundial. Como ya indiqué en otra ocasión, hubo discrepancias al respecto entre el Foreign Office y el Indian Office británicos, cuyas sedes estaban situadas en ambos casos en Trafalgar Square. Finalmente triunfó el criterio de la Indian Office de atribuir a los Saud la posesión del Hejaz y de las ciudades santas de Medina y la Meca. Los hachemíes, que hasta entonces habían gobernado en estos territorios fueron compensados con varios reinos situados en el creciente fértil.
> 
> ...





ESPIRAL dijo:


> *EEUU trasladan misiles de largo alcance de Jordania a la base siria de Al Tanaf*
> 
> Las Fuerzas Armadas de EEUU trasladaron su lanzadera de misiles HIMARS de Jordania al sur de Siria y la desplegaron cerca de la base de la coalición antiterrorista internacional en Al Tanaf, reporta el canal televisivo CNN, citando a tres funcionarios militares estadounidenses.
> 
> HIMARS (acrónimo en inglés para Sistema de Cohetes de Artillería de Alta Movilidad), sistema montado en camiones capaz de disparar misiles a una distancia de hasta 300 kilómetros, constituye un refuerzo importante de la capacidad de combate de EEUU cerca de Al Tanaf, área que fue escenario de varios ataques aéreos de la coalición liderada por Washington contra tropas leales a Damasco, reseña la cadena.


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 185-186-187-188-189  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 20 minHace 20 minutos
> 
> against darkness , alone , under years of siege but still steadfast, deir ez zor
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 4 minhace 4 minutos
> 
> Syrian Arab Army & allied forces reportedly in full control of Thawrah and Sfyan oil fields south of Tabqa city after expelling IS from area
> *
> *El SAA y fuerzas aliadas infroman del pleno control de los campos de petróleo Thawrah y Sfyan al sur de la ciudad de Tabqa después de expulsar a IS del área*





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 10 minhace 10 minutos
> 
> 1/3
> West #Raqqa CS || Military Source to Me
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> Parece que se calientan las cosas en Turquía, han condenado a prisión de 25 años a un diputado del CHP (Partido Kemalista, la oposición a Erdogan) por mandar camiones cargados de armas a Siria
> 
> Los diputados del CHP han abandonado el parlamento y llaman mañana a una protesta en Ankara
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 13 minHace 13 minutos
> 
> East Homs CS || syrian army & Allies enter Arak Field And liberate most of its wells
> *
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Bueno como se espera una ofensiva de los troles esta noche, vamos manos a la obra…
> 
> 
> *SDF captured Al Ajrawi, Jubb al-Ghulah and Jubb al-Jahlan from ISIS *
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> Dreams of Syrian soldiers as they fight ISIS at the Iraq border - YouTube





mazuste dijo:


> Los militares sirios habrían concentrado 50,000 tropas para una victoria final
> sobre ISIS en la lucha por Deir Ezzor.
> 
> *
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Se confirma que los Tigres han capturado Thawrah oilfield.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fmercury1980 dijo:


> Atentos a lo que comentó hace unas semanas *el jefe de la DIA, la inteligencia militar norteamericana*:
> 
> Kurdish independence in Iraq likely 'not if but when': U.S. general | Reuters (*La independencia kurda no es una cuestión de "sí" sino de "cuándo"*)
> 
> ...





Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Supongo que la mayoría conoceréis este canal. Creo que es de lo mejor que hay por YouTube en habla hispana sobre la guerra. Una buena forma de enterarse de las cosas si uno se pierde un par de días y no quiere leerse 10 páginas del tirón (aunque mi salud ha mejorado mucho desde que dejé La Vanguardia por este hilo):
> 
> [YOUTUBE]jYPgfYEZLE8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> (...) Eso significa que los grandes traders se asustaron por la noticia del posicionamiento de tropas, pero después de consultar, se relajaron. Pero conste que eso no quiere decir que no vaya a pasar nada, solo que es eso lo que creen en las altas finanzas... pero ¡ay la fatalidad! la temen los sabios y los reyes, pues traspasa toda lógica. No obstante ya sabéis mi opinión, no se atreverán. La cosa ha de estallar de otra forma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 190-191-192-193  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha retwitteó
> Middle East Eye‏@MiddleEastEye 13 hHace 13 horas
> 
> UN: 300 dead in 'staggering' civilian toll from US-led air strikes in Raqqa
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Islamic World News‏ @A7_Mirza 16 hHace 16 horas
> 
> East #Ghouta Military Situation
> *#SAA advanced & almost liberated Hawsh Dhawahira #حوش_الضواهرة*
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 4 hHace 4 horas
> 
> *#Syria #Homs #EasternHoms #Palmyra #Palmira Front's. Report by #Syrian Reporter Danny Makki.*
> 
> ...





ESPIRAL dijo:


> *Turquía terminó la construcción del muro en la frontera con Siria *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Syria frontlines‏ @SyriaWarReports 32 minHace 32 minutos
> 
> *#Iraq liberation map 2015–2017*





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 5 minHace 5 minutos
> 
> -GEROMAN - Retwitteó Lucio Cienfuegos
> 
> ...





Hearts dijo:


> _Traducción automática:_
> 
> Mie 14 de junio 2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 2 minHace 2 minutos
> 
> #SAA repelled #ISIS attempts to infiltrate to Panorama & the neighborhoods of AlReshdieh and AlHaweeqa in #DeirEzZor #Syria
> #SAA_Salute
> ...





explorador dijo:


> la vida es puro teatro, teatro......................
> 
> Syria frontlines‏ @SyriaWarReports 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> Los chinos, en su habitual perfil bajo, van de excursión a Irán.
> 
> Por si acaso???
> 
> Chinese naval fleet docks in Southern Iran for joint drill





Duisenberg dijo:


> A menos de 500 kilómetros de las costas de Qatar que el principal proveedor de gas natural licuado de China. Solo hace falta que llegue los indios, que importan de Qatar el 80% del gas natural licuado que consumen.





Hearts dijo:


> iii A Deir ez-Zor YA, a ser posible para ayer .... ADELANTE !!!
> 
> 
> Yusha Yuseef‏ Cuenta verificada @MIG29_ hace 12 horas
> ...





Hearts dijo:


> Off topic
> 
> Putin compara al exjefe del FBI con Snowden y se muestra dispuesto a ofrecerle asilo político
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 23 minhace 23 minutos
> 
> #SAA captured MTN tower and SyriaTel near Arak town #EastHoms
> *
> ...





Tio_Serio dijo:


> Pego un largo párrafo del blog de Antonio Turiel, sobre la situación de las materias primas y las estrategias que los usanos y Europa están en su opinión desarrollando para el futuro próximo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 1 minhace 1 minuto
> 
> Syrian Army & Allies advance East Arak and liberates Syriatell Hill
> *
> *El Ejército y aliados sirios avanzan hacia el este de Arak y liberan la colina Syriatell*





explorador dijo:


> La machada del otro día Trump sobre Alemania, ya le pasa factura
> 
> BOOOM
> Los gobiernos de Alemania y Austria han condenado el proyecto de EE.UU. con unas sanciones nuevas contra Rusia
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 193-194-195-196-197  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> "En las frontera Siria-Irak, las fuerzas armadas árabes sirias y las fuerzas armadas iraquíes junto a todas las formaciones aliadas y formaciones para-militares."
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rabioso dijo:


> New York Times:
> Germany, Austria Slam US Sanctions Against Russia





licancabur dijo:


> Por otra parte:
> 
> *Rusos en la OTAN Retweeted
> Rusia en RSA
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> [1/3] Another strategic victory for #SAA on the way: #RESAFA
> 
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Esa ruta a parte que seria sobre un terreno difícil de avanzar y no impediría que las ratas sigan saliendo de Raqqa. No tiene sentido.
> 
> Hay que llegar a Deir, y si por el camino impides que salgan mas ratas y ayudas a que los kurdos pierdan mas tiempo (como les paso a los Turcos en al-Bab) mejor que mejor.
> 
> Lo que yo pienso seria algo como...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 1 minhace 1 minuto
> 
> #Tabqa CS: Tigers and Tribal forces are on the way of #Raqqa
> *
> *#Tabqa CS: Tigers and Tribal forces de camino hacia #Raqqa*





licancabur dijo:


> "Ellos han ganado"
> 
> 
> *DOCUMENTAL
> ...





Vize dijo:


> mientras el Al Bab, sigue la guerra civil entre ratas de diverso pelaje
> 
> 33 #militants killed in clashes between #FSA groups in Al-Bab #InsideSyriaMC
> 8 : 21 - 15 jun. 2017
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier‏ @EjmAlrai 4 hHace 4 horas
> 
> #Syria Deir al-Zour situation update btwn #SAA & allies surrounded in the city among with over 100.000 civilians since 30 months & #ISIS:
> 
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> Los Tigres en accion: profesionalidad, disciplina y una tremenda potencia de fuego (observese como los soldados avanzan destras de los carros en doble fila, pisando por donde ha pasado la oruga y no pillar minas).
> 
> La primera parte ya la hemos visto, de la mitad hasta el final es nuevo:
> 
> War on ISIS | Syrian army operations in Raqqa province | June 14th 2017 - YouTube





brus dijo:


>





El_Suave dijo:


> Eso del HIMARS es un bluff. Las leyes de la física son inexorables, y más aún en el tema de los cohetes balísticos. Esta cosa gorda y retacona, no tiene 300 km de alcance, a no ser que dado que el sistema es aerotransportable, sumen la distancia que recorre en la bodega del avión.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> El Ministerio de Defensa ruso confirmó el jueves q los sitemas de cohete (HIMARS) han sido desplegados por EE.UU desde Jordania.
> 
> "EE.UU ha redistribuido dos sistemas de cohetes de artilleria de alta movilidad desde Jordania a una base de las fuerzas de operaciones especiales de EE.UU cerca de la ciudad siria de Al-Tanf. El despliegue de cualquier armamento extranjero en Siria, en especial los sistemas de fuego de artilleria, tiene q ser coordinado con el gobierno del Estado soberano", dijo el Ministerio ruso.
> 
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> Creo entender por lo que he leído en la wiki sobre este sistema de misiles autopropulsado *HIMARS*, que quizá se haya confundido su autonomía (la del vehículo portador) que son 480 Km, con el alcance de los 6 misiles. Y estos creo que son los mismos que usa un anterior sistema llamado *M270 MLRS* de 64 Km de alcance en los años 80, y que supongo habrán sido mejorados hasta unos 80 Km.
> 
> En tanto al modelo con misil único, el *ATACMS*, alcanzaba 160 Km en su primera versión allá por el año 1986 ¿llegará hoy día a 190 Km? no sé.
> 
> El oro sigue en bajada, eso es señal de que no se espera nada grave.


----------



## Justo Bueno (17 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 197-198-199-200-201  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 8 minhace 8 minutos
> 
> Ex-prime minister of #Qatar, said they had established 2 operation room for Syria's war: in Jordan and Turkey
> *
> ...





Javisklax dijo:


> Que grande Issam túnel y fuera munición,aparte de la aviación que les estará dando duro,muerte a las ratas mercenarias, putos héroes Deiz ezzor aguanta!!!!!!





Durruty dijo:


> BREAKING!!!
> 
> Qatar soltandose la lengua pero bien.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *CONSEJO DE SEGURIDAD DE LAS NACIONES UNIDAS, 07/04/2005
> Resolución 1595:*
> ODS HOME PAGE
> 
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> BREAKING!!!
> 
> Un alto representante de Hamas, Moussa Abu Marzouk, se ha reunido esta misma tarde en Beirut con Ahmad Jibril, fundador y lider del Frente Popular para la Liberacion de Palestina- Comando General, que se ha desplazado directamente desde el campo desde el campo de Yarmouk en Damasco para celebrar el encuentro.
> 
> ...





bubble bubble dijo:


> Yo el tema de los misiles lo veo como un posible sustituto de la aviación americana. Por una parte indica que parecen dispuestos a defender la base. Pero también permite bombardear sin miedo a que te tumben un avión, así que pudiera ser una muestra de debilidad, debido a que han recibido un toque de atención, como por ejemplo el despliegue del avión espía ruso.
> 
> Luego Putin en modo trol ofreciéndole asilo político al director del FBI, como si el principal exportador de democracia fuera una república bananera.
> 
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Puede ser cierto esto que indicas, que haya cierta critica por parte de los países pertenecientes a la Coalición sobre usar los aviones en esa zona, ahora que no hay posibilidad de luchar contra las ratas negras.
> 
> La declaración Rusa y la queja posterior, pondría de manifiesto esta postura al plantear que el único objetivo necesariamente serian las tropas Sirias.
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Parece mentira mientras se observa en el mapa la situacion de Deir Ezzor rodeada de ratas a las ordenes de los jefes pertenecientes a los ejercitos occidentales, sientes verguenza al ver lo bajo q han caido estos ejercitos compinchados con la hez del terrorismo.Esto hace subir la admiracion por este General druso luchando codo con codo con sus soldados. Q el General Zahredine los tiene cuadrados, eso es ya más q sabido, pero la dignidad del buen militar q defiende a su patria de la basura terrorista bajo mandos del ejercito occidental , se define mejor por estas circunstancias.A los usanos y vasallos al Raqqa les importa un rábano quieren a Deir Ezzor y alli está el General druso.
> 
> Segun fuentes locales EE.UU está planeando aterrizar fuerzas especiales y sus terroristas del FSA en el campo de Deir Ezzor. Caretas fuera, eso era desde un principio lo q querian. Les corre mucha prisa ante la posibilidad al ver acercarse al Ejercito sirio a la ciudad de Deir Ezzor.Si lo hacen se lia la cosa.
> 
> ...





toni kurz dijo:


> Yo creo que los ideólogos del plan de destrucción de Siria y de Bachar no la deben estar pasando muy bien.
> No solo no se logró el objetivo, sino que por su genialidad se llevan 6 años gastando fortunas y la operación fue capitalizada por el yudoka ruso y los persas en el momento justo y con un gasto y desgaste bien controladitos.
> Jodido momento para la mafia que empieza a crujir por dentro como nunca.
> Me voy, que se me acabaron las palomitas. Mañana vuelvo a seguir viendo esta película que cada día me está gustando mas..





pulopure dijo:


> Acabo de escuchar en onda cero que el ministro de defensa ruso ha declarado que han petardeado una reunión de dirigentes de ISIS y que es posible que se hayan cepillado a Al Baghdadi. Bombardeo a fecha 28 mayo (ya se mencionó en el foro). Que puede que hasta 300 follacabras palmaron, al sur de Raqqa.
> La periolista ha dicho que con 300 muertos fue un bombardeo "a la rusa". Hay que joderse, y los yankies mantando civiles a patadas y no dicen nada.
> PD: estaban hablando de bobadas en radio3 y he cambiado de emisora...





Lovecraf dijo:


> Rusia asegura haber matado al líder del Estado Islámico, Abu Bakr al Bagdadi | Internacional Home Tags | EL MUNDO
> 
> Se hacen eco los más mierda patrios.





Harman dijo:


> [/COLOR]****​*
> 
> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 11 h
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – June 15, 2017: Syrian Army Captures More Oil Fields In Raqqah Province *
> 
> Syrian War Report
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Islamic World News‏ @A7_Mirza 9 hHace *9 horas*
> 
> *#PMU #Iraq-i forces advancess in eastern of #TalAfar #تلعفر pocket*
> HD:http://www.mediafire.com/convkey/b9aa/y278ltznceuqkd3zg.jpg …
> By @HKarimi1991





Lovecraf dijo:


> Según la prensa no solo fue aniquilado el líder de ISIS sino que también la totalidad de la cúpula militar del Estado Islamico.
> 
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia ha asegurado este jueves en un comunicado que el líder del Estado Islámico (ISIS, en sus siglas en inglés), Abu Bakr al-Bagdadi, ha podido haber muerto en un ataque de su Fuerza Aérea cerca de la ciudad siria de Raqa, junto a la frontera con Irak. En mismo bombardeo han fallecido más de 300 mandos y militantes de Estado Islámico, según la nota.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Long Read: Israel
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Syrian Arab Army units & allies in DeirEzzor repelled a third consecutive attack by IS on the besieged city, focusing on Panorama roundabout
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Syrian Army led by Tiger Forces reportedly captured al-Hubara oil field in #Raqqa CS
> Not official yet
> ...





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Sucedió a principios de junio: un grupo de rebeldes de la población de Haritan, al oeste de Alepo, contacta con un oficial del SAA para concertar los términos de su rendición. Subtítulos en inglés.
> 
> EXCLUSIVE: REBELS AND SAA SURRENDER RADIO TALK VICINITY ALEPPO - YouTube
> 
> Se trata de un grupo de 23 militantes que han recibido "armas estadounidenses casi nuevas". El líder del grupo dice que "están arrepentidos de luchar contra su país" y que la mayoría quiere dejar atrás la guerra. El oficial promete contactar con ellos de nuevo en dos o tres horas con instrucciones para que la evacuación se lleve a cabo, deberán marchar con una bandera blanca al frente.





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 37 minHace 37 minutos
> 
> #Syria Battle for #DeirEzzor Situation Map Update -
> *#SAA repelled another #ISIS attack around the Panorama RA :*


----------



## Justo Bueno (17 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 201-202-203-204-205-206-207  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 38 minhace 38 minutos
> 
> *Russian convoy on Ithrıya-Khanaser road*





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 57 minhace 57 minutos
> 
> #Exclusive || Military source to me
> SAA Tiger forces liberate new more villages south of Rasafe oil field as circle in map
> ...





Harman dijo:


> monitoring‏ @warsmonitoring 57 minhace 57 minutos
> 
> Location of RuAF airstrikes in which Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi was allegedly killed.
> 4 miltiple storys bilding leveled to the ground.
> ...





toni kurz dijo:


> Pequeño detalle. En una ciudad rodeada y seguramente infiltrada hasta la médula por USa y asociados tuvo que ir la Ruaf y eliminar una concentración de 300 incluídos los altos mandos.
> Esta es una monumental humillación y sacada de careta del yudoka hacia los comehamburguesas de mierda.





cryfar74 dijo:


> Tanto Hasakah como Qamishli deben ser un grano en el culo para algún mando Usano que no se explica porque el gobierno aun controla partes de ambas ciudades.
> 
> Por suerte quienes conviven, y sobre todo quienes van a seguir viviendo alli, las tribus saben que lo mejor es llevarse bien con el gobierno, sobre todo ahora que se vislumbra el fin de la guerra.
> 
> Cierto que los Usanos los amparan ahora, pero tarde o temprano saldrán, ya sea porque cambie la administración Usana o ya no les interese dar apoyo en la zona, y los kurdos seguirán allí, compartiendo la tierra con los sirios. Hay que mirar a largo plazo, lo peor que le puede pasar a los kurdos es enemistarse con todos los países limítrofes.





Lezgian dijo:


> La vuelta del troll infiltrado coincide con una ofensiva de los 2 troles principales, ¿casualidad?, lo dudo, sin el infiltrado los daños serian mucho menores, por suerte este ha pasado al ignore como un troll más, tendreis que cambiar de estrategia, vuestra mierda ya no hace efecto.
> 
> 
> *El Isis está empleando todos sus esfuerzos en Deir Ezzor, las ofensivas masivas son continuas y sin descanso, que dios proteja a los heroes del ejercito sirio.*
> ...





carlosito dijo:


> Reportan por ENESIMA VEZ QUE AL BAGHDADI fué asesinado. Esta vez por un bombardeo ruso
> 
> ISIS leader al-Baghdadi reportedly killed in Russia-led airstrike
> 
> ...





Crusoe dijo:


> Quinciri, que sería este hilo sin ti, sin tus grandes aportaciones y análisis!!, alguna vez le diste algo al hilo aparte de memeces y citar a los trolls? Me fastidia que mis dos aportaciones iniciales hayan sido sólo para citar a gente, pero de un tiempo a esta parte todo aquí se ha desvirtuado, te paso al ignore con los otros tres, más adelante espero poder aportar un poquito y no andar citando a los demás, que está sobrado el hilo de estas cosas.
> 
> Yendo a la chicha, quiero aportar un pequeño análisis: Rusia ha roto totalmente el bando del imperio, con sus jugadas diplomáticas y su intervención militar ha creado una enorme división, Qatar y Turquía constituyen un forúnculo muy difícil de extirpar, Putin solamente ha ido sacando a relucir las incongruencias del enemigo y ha ido forjando acuerdos de conveniencia puntuales pero muy dañinos. El follacabrismo en constante retroceso y sus patrocinadores, el monstruo sionista y su espejo del otro lado del Atlántico cada vez más perdidos. Gracias a Harman y todos los que nos deleitan cada día con información tan valiosa.





Harman dijo:


> Peto Lucem‏ @PetoLucem 9 minhace 9 minutos
> 
> *NEW MAP: #SAA obliterates #ISIS remnants in the desert areas of #Aleppo and #Raqqah Governorates. #Syria *
> 
> HD-version: File sharing and storage made simple …





BookChin777 dijo:


> _A ver si se confirma, este paso fronterizo se perdió el 1 de Abril de 2015 a manos de los follacabras sanos moderados, conecta Damasco con Amman y los Golfos:
> _
> *Siria y Jordania en conversaciones para reabrir fronteras*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Otro mapa sobre el mismo tema,_
> 
> 
> Islamic World News‏ @A7_Mirza 10 minHace 10 minutos
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> *Rusia publica fotos del ataque que llevó a la posible aniquilación del líder de Daesh*





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 27 minHace 27 minutos
> 
> *T-?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (18 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 208-209-210-211  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



SPQR dijo:


> Yo a quinciri hace muchos meses que le tengo en el ignore. Sus tonterías me la traen al pairo.
> 
> De lo que estoy harto es de que le citéis, le deis conversación y me obliguéis a leer lo que no quiero.
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Arabi Saudita y sus aliados del Golfo se disponen a hacer pagar muy caro a Turquia su alineamiento con Qatar. Van a apoyar la creacion de un estado independiente Kurdo tras el referendun en la region al norte de Irak con el beneplacito de EE.UU e Israel.
> 
> La liberacion de Raqqa en la q luchan los kurdos con las fuerzas especiales del Pentágono, tambien crearia un vacio en Rojava donde los imperialistas pretenden establecer todavia más bases militares q además de servir de plataforma para futuras agresiones contra Iran, tambien son una amenaza dirigida contra Turquia: Washington juega con la baza de q tiene alternativa a la base turca de Incyrlik.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Como no puede ser todo guerra, guerra y guerra, también me gusta postear noticias que encuentro sobre la vuelta a la "normalidad" en Siria, centrales eléctricas puestas en funcionamientos, trenes, fronteras... el final de la guerra puede estar cerca, HAY QUE SALVAR A LOS HÉROES DE DEIR EZ ZOR y aniquilar el mayor número de ratas posibles, de todos los pelajes. Si no deponen las armas y se acogen al plan nacional de reconciliación, es que son ratas islamistas fundamentalistas. No hay más. Los kurdos pueden ser la "wild card" en este conflicto, siempre hay hueco para un poco más de CAOS._
> 
> Vía: *Syrian News *(FB)
> 
> ...





Ultrapeak dijo:


> T-62M
> Rusia envío "unos cuantos" a Siria.





Harman dijo:


> _Si.
> Armo al V Cuerpo con ellos._
> 
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Se que Harman puso un mapa de Peto este medio dia pero este es de hace 3 horas por lo que lo pongo por si hubieran actualizaciones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Off Topic_
> 
> 
> pete john‏ @petejohn10 20 minHace 20 minutos
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> Parece que no está confirmada la veracidad de esta grabación (lo siento por los que se hicieron ilusiones, de momento parece fake )
> 
> La fuente original es esta tipa, creo.
> 
> ...





Hermericus dijo:


> Ojalá fuera cierto , pero es un FAKE, fue en marzo en Kuwait en una reunión de una especie de sindicato de trabajadores de Kuwait. Al menos eso dice en una de las respuestas del tweet





eljusticiero dijo:


> 1 Polícia israelí ha muerto en un ataque con cuchillos y armas de fuego en Jerusalén llevado a cabo por 3 terroristas - *Atención por que primera vez el Estado Islámico reclama la autoría de un atentado en Israel*
> 
> Hay al menos otros 5 heridos israelíes
> 
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> ¡Caray! esto después de pedir perdón por atacar tropas israelís en los Altos del Golán es todo un avance. Se ve que necesita, el gobierno israelí, una excusa para intervenir en Siria. Es lógico, sabiendo que los principales accesos de terroristas están siendo bloqueados por las tropas lealistas y los aliados.





Galizu_Ulf dijo:


> Y luego tienen miedo de los HIMARS. Mira lo que le paso a un *destructor yanki en Japon*
> 
> VIDEO: Un destructor de EE.UU. choca contra un buque mercante frente a la costa japonesa - RT
> 
> El portacontenedores fue fletado por Kim Jon Un???...Sera un aviso de Duterte por lo de Marawi???(el mercante es Filipino)...O sera que el nivel de las fuerzas Yankis es flojisimo (PerroLoco Mattis dixit)





explorador dijo:


> Si un barco militar yankee de esas características y con la equipación electrónica que lleva, puede chocar así de bestia con un carguero, definitivamente, me creo el chiste del portaaviones y el farero gallego


----------



## Justo Bueno (18 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 211-212-213-214  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Colonial Yellow Boy‏ @ModerateLoomis 9 hHace *9 horas*
> 
> *Palmyra
> Info of gains is via @NatDefFor and @watanisy
> ...





estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> el carguero....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Atalaya dijo:


> *Como sugerencia a los Usanos yo les diría que seria conveniente que dotasen a sus buques de guerra de un invento nuevo que se denomina Radar, muchos navíos lo están usando ya, y debidamente utilizado puede servir para evitar colisiones indeseadas.*
> 
> *Ahora en serio, por las imágenes se desprende que el destructor fue alcanzado por el porta-contenedores entre el puente de mando y la amura de estribor, el porta contenedores suponiendo que fuese a unos 12/14 nudos dada su masa necesitaría mucho tiempo y espacio para maniobrar, el destructor es mucho más ágil y más del doble de rápido.
> 
> La colisión tenia que haber sido evitada por el destructor con la sencilla maniobra de derrotar a babor metiendo la caña a tope.*





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Cito a Zhukov de otro hilo, y por mi parte aquí se queda el tema barquito usano._
> 
> "Iniciado por *Zhukov*
> 
> ...







Azrael_II dijo:


> Un hijo de puta de ISIS se ha infiltrado en Deir ezzor matando a civiles
> #Syria #DeirEzZor Reports of a #ISIS #IS #Daesh Suicide Bombing in Al Tawbah Mosque in Jurah Neighborhood. Dead & Wounded people reported.





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day@iraqi_day 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> MILESTONE
> #Iraq joint operation announce Al Waleed crossing completely liberated & full control of the #Syrian-#Jordanian-Iraqi borderline.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day@iraqi_day 57 minHace 57 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> #PKK announced that it repelled an attack by #Turkish army convoy that tried to enter #Iraqi territory.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Salaar Ali‏ @Elly_Ammar 53 minHace 53 minutos
> 
> Rough terrain over Palmyra-DeZ roads is compulsory to clear before any expedition towards DeZ,this area is staging areas for ISIS attacks
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 8 minhace 8 minutos
> 
> army captured jabal tadmuriyah range - arak dam and bir hafnah
> *
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> El plan de la destrucción de Siria urdido por Washington en los 80 y 90 con la aprobación perruna de los ex estados europeos, auténticas colonias del decadente ex imperialismo gringo, estaba pensado al dedillo, hasta el punto que, debo confesar que resultaba prácticamente perfecto: infiltración lenta y continuada de dos, tal vez tres cientos mil escorias bípedas ocupando todos los lugares estratégicamente idóneos (cercanos a nudos de comunicación, bases militares, aeropuertos, fábricas, almacenes de grano, campos de hidro carburos...) armas de todo tipo y dinero a espuertas, al igual que consejeros de la OTAN, alias instructores, información al segundo vía satélites militares gringos, etc.
> Pero..., el plan solo tenía un fallo: no había contado con la resistencia del pueblo sirio.
> Por decirlo al educado modo de Andrea Fabra, digna hija de su ppadre:
> ¡Que se jodan! y que viva el valiente pueblo sirio.





Loignorito dijo:


> Y te has dejado a España cuando lo de Cuba y Filipinas y a Italia en la II GM. Y seguro que igualmente yo me dejo algo también. Desde luego son especialistas en eso de 'hacer amigos'.
> 
> Ahora una noticia:
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 10 minHace 10 minutos
> 
> -GEROMAN- Retwitteó oreusser
> 
> ...





circodelia2 dijo:


> Ahora las ratas matan a sus propias ratas gordas en Deir Ezzor. Mientras tanto el SAA haciendo progresos importantes en Raqqa, Palmyra y Deir Ezzor, matando terroristas como a moscas.
> 
> 
> Syrian Air Force Crushing ISIS All Over the Country, Desperate ISIS Now Executing its own Leaders - Fort Russ
> ...


----------



## Loignorito (18 Jun 2017)

Veo que este hilo va mejorando por momentos. Te lo estás currando y da gusto encontrar toda la información sin tener que esquivar los troleos y las discusiones estériles.

Por cierto, no sé si sabes como hacer para publicar dos mensajes seguidos sin que te incluya el texto en el anterior. Aquí en este enlace explico como hacerlo:

¡Tema mítico! Enlaces a temas de Burbuja: la SOLUCIÓN - Página 5 - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía

Te sugiero esto por que así puedes controlar el aspecto del hilo con facilidad.


----------



## Oso Polar (18 Jun 2017)

Gracias por los resumenes y lo mejor de todo que esta filtrado de los molestos trolls!


----------



## campetxano (18 Jun 2017)

Gran avance DEZ por la T2, golpe en Dará a y espero que para cuando venga tu maravilloso resumen hayan llegado ya a resafa. Se te acumula el trabajo de transmitir éxitos.


----------



## Justo Bueno (18 Jun 2017)

Oso Polar dijo:


> Gracias por los resumenes y lo mejor de todo que esta filtrado de los molestos trolls!





campetxano dijo:


> Gran avance DEZ por la T2, golpe en Dará a y espero que para cuando venga tu maravilloso resumen hayan llegado ya a resafa. Se te acumula el trabajo de transmitir éxitos.



Gracias por subir el hilo y por el feedback. 
Este hilo va unas 24/48 horas por detrás de la actualidad, para seguir al minuto la lucha de Siria contra la agresión anglosionista, recomiendo siempre seguir el hilo del principal, el de Harman. Aquí para búsquedas, resumen, para cuando estas varios días sin entrar al foro... mirarse 50 páginas o más puede ser una pesadilla.

******************************************************************************************************************

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 214-215-216-217-218-219  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



jurbu dijo:


> YPG preparándose para enviar fuerzas a al-Tanf…
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _HispanTV se hace eco de un artículo de la página Foreign Policy que habla sobre las desavenencias entre "los poderes" imperiales sobre la ampliación de la guerra en el sur de Siria para confrontar a Irán. Si los kurdos son tan estúpidos como para prestarse a ser la putita imperial hasta ese punto, se merecen todo lo que les pase. Una cosa es el confederalismo democrático y el independentismo, y otra ser peones del más oscuro monstruo belicista jamás concebido. Veremos..._
> 
> EEUU planea acentuar lucha en el sur sirio para plantarle cara a Irán - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> 
> ...





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Cadena de tweets de Mig29, en árabe, detallando las localidades que han caído hoy. El tigre ha dado otro salto hacia el Este y está a las puertas de Rusafa, esta vez sí, la población.
> 
> Twitter





Harman dijo:


> Colonial Yellow Boy‏ @ModerateLoomis 11 minHace 11 minutos
> 
> *Raqqa
> info via @NatDefFor , @watanisy
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 4 minHace 4 minutos
> 
> and 35 km(from Bir Jayf) to Mount Bishri which overlooks the western countryside of Deir ezzor
> *
> ...





Vize dijo:


> un pequeño homenaje que le he hecho al General Druso Issam Zahreddine





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 12 minhace 12 minutos
> 
> *#Syria #SAA #SyrianArmy #Tiger_Men Post today by a #Tiger_Forces Media Man saying nothing will stop them from reaching #DeirEzZor*





eljusticiero dijo:


> *URGENTE: ARABIA SAUDI HABRÍA MATADO ANOCHE A UNO O VARIOS IRANÍES EN EL GOLFO PÉRSICO
> *
> 
> *Gregor Peter‏ @L0gg0l 1 hHace 1 hora
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 4 minhace 4 minutos
> 
> Urgent: the #Ru air defenses in #Khmemeim AB intercepted two unidentified objects over the sea, and now the A-50U is airborne and escorted.
> *
> ...





Nico dijo:


> Qué cerca se siente Deir Ezzor compañeros !!... qué cerca !!
> 
> Lo de Aleppo fue de gran importancia, dramatismo y coraje pero, los de Eir Ezzor entiendo que lo es más. Mucho más.
> 
> ...





Javisklax dijo:


> Que siga la fiesta hasta Deiz Ezzor
> 
> Por cierto que es esto?
> 
> ...





BeeKillerMan dijo:


> Siempre he pensado que los kurdos serian una quinta columna como un piano para el corredor chii y un premio de consolación para los agresores.
> 
> 1 Los kurdos merecieron titulares de "pobrecitos, ayudarlos" cuando sucedió lo de Kobane. Incluso europa se subió al carro para ayudarles, especialmente alemania. Este "pobrecitos ayudarlos" fue el mismo que los rebeldes de Benghasi que estaban a 2 dias de ser aniquilados por las tropas de Gadaffi.
> 
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> Bueno, de momento no hay mucha información, pero algunos dicen que podrían haber más de 3000 soldados turcos hospitalizados por haber tomado comida en mal estado...
> 
> *Nidal‏ @Nidalgazaui 22 minHace 22 minutos
> Más
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef
> #Exclusive Map for South of Raqqa
> SAA Tiger force liberate 1300 KM 2 Inside Raqqa CS , Only 10 km to Rassafe
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Sobre los rumores de que hay kurdos desplazándose a Al-Tanf a petición del Imperio, he encontrado esto... no he encontrado ninguna base aérea llamada Tal Biraq... y una nota de Al-Masdar en relación a lo mismo. Una fuente del gobierno sirio afirmó no saber nada oficialmente de este despleigue kurdo, tampoco los rusos. _
> 
> Vía:* Syrian News* (FB)
> 
> ...


----------



## Lezgian (18 Jun 2017)

UP al hilo con las cosas claras que han pasado esta noche.

*HoY, LA AVIACION DE EEUU HA VUELTO A APOYAR AL ISIS*


----------



## Justo Bueno (19 Jun 2017)

Lezgian dijo:


> UP al hilo con las cosas claras que han pasado esta noche.
> 
> *HoY, LA AVIACION DE EEUU HA VUELTO A APOYAR AL ISIS*



_Efectivamente. USA está jugando con fuego y se ha quitado la careta, son la aviación del Estado Islámico. Parece que el piloto se ha eyectado y ha caído en zona controlada por los kurdos. Cuando el SAA ha ido a buscar a su piloto, han sido atacados por los traidores llamados Fuerzas Democráticas Sirias._



BookChin777 dijo:


> "*Majd Fahd*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *IRAN SE UNE A LA FIESTA ANTIYIHADISTA*
> 
> *Hossein Dalirian‏ @HosseinDalirian
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Within Syria‏ @WithinSyriaBlog 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> Russian Air Force is highly active now ,suggesting that tension between #USA and #Russia in #Syria is high yet again
> *
> *La Fuerza Aérea de Rusia es muy activa ahora, lo que sugiere que la tensión entre #USA y #Russia en #Syria es alta de nuevo*





mcmardigan dijo:


> Derribar un avion sirio es una pataleta. El tigre se va a comer su merienda (resafa) delante de sus narices, y no van a poder impedirlo.
> 
> Si se confirman los avances hacia la T2, Flanquean a ISIS en la carretera hacia Deir Ezzor como ya lo hicieron en Al Tanf. Mas ridículo para los estrategas USA.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loignorito (19 Jun 2017)

*Rusia cancela la cooperación con EE.UU. dirigida a prevenir incidentes aéreos en Siria *



> "Cualquier avión o dron que sea registrado en las áreas de operaciones de la Fuerza rusa en Siria será seguido por los aparatos de defensa antiaérea rusa como objetivo aéreo", ha declarado el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia.



La cosa se vuelve a poner calentita...


----------



## Justo Bueno (19 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 219-220-221-222-223 *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



carlosito dijo:


> Los Tigres están más cerca de Deir Ezzor pero....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 31 minhace 31 minutos
> 
> Breakink , #Exclusive
> Syrian Army liberate 4 points + Villages South of Al-Saan السعن on Ithria Road
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 1 minHace 1 minuto
> 
> #BREAKING
> Tiger Forces and allied forces have liberated al Karadi in #Raqqa CS
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> Además de gas y petróleo, también es una guerra por el agua.
> 
> Turquia está realizando un proyecto inmenso de presas e irrigación, ya hemos hablado de ello, en las cabeceras de Tigris y Éufrates. Que es zona mayoritariamente kurda, pero desde hace menos de cien años. Vinieron del oeste empujando a los cristianos varios hacia el este y luego, junto con los allí, al desierto sirio a morir.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> 
> #Syria East - Battle for the the Border - #Hama E CS - Ithria Road :
> *- Latest liberated Areas south of the supply line:*





cobasy dijo:


> Que pasa en el Rif? Se esta desalineando Marruecos?
> 
> La violencia llega a la revuelta del Rif
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 14 minhace 14 minutos
> 
> #Syria East - Battle for the the Border - #Homs E CS - #Palmyra SE - #T3
> *#SAA advanced on #Talila Area:*
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> *CHINA E IRÁN INICIAN MANIOBRAS NAVALES CONJUNTAS EN EL GOLFO PÉRSICO*
> 
> Leith Abou Fadel@leithfadel 30 min.
> Iranian and Chinese navies begin military exercises in the Persian Gulf today.
> ...





quijotin dijo:


> *las fuerzas respaldadas por Estados Unidos empujan al sur de Raqqa para cortar el ejército sirio de Deir Ezzor
> *
> 
> Las Fuerzas Democráticas Sirias (SDF), respaldadas por Estados Unidos, lanzaron un nuevo ataque en el oeste de Al-Raqqa, dirigido al sureste de Tabaqa.
> ...





quijotin dijo:


> Aún así, creo que no les se debe dejar entrar en Rusafa, el SAA necesita el control de esa carretera por temas de logística, y auguro que si las ratas amarillas se acercan demasiado , los van a freír a bombazos. Ya bastante grave es que estén ocupando una gran parte del curso del Eufrates, pero Rusafa es una línea roja. Entre hoy y mañana lo sabremos.





brus dijo:


> Los FSA que están con los Kurdos del SDF y una parte de esos mismos se dirigen a Resafa.
> Ya sabemos que el Estado Islámico se dejará la piel contra el Ejército Sirio pero resistirá con mucha menos intensidad contra las SDF. Eso si no vuelve a haber acuerdo entre los títeres yankis y dejan que los del EI de Resafa se vayan hacia Deir en otro acuerdo de esos que hacen entre proxies.
> 
> Espero que alguno se de cuenta de que el SDF de democrático no tiene nada y que son tan parte del plan como el EI y un enemigo a batir a largo plazo. Es hora de que Turcos, Iraquíes, Iraníes y Sirios se coordinen contra ellos o van a empezar a tener muchos problemas más adelante.





quijotin dijo:


> Intuyo que la fase final y decisiva de esta guerra se librará contra las SDF, una vez que sean aniquiladas las ratas negras y las verdes (o reducidas a una mínima expresión). Están ocupando tierras que no les corresponden, sin ninguna presencia histórica de población kurda, en busca de recursos básicos (petroleo, gas y agua), robándoselos al pueblo sirio, y su intención manifiesta es ocupar todo, o al menos la mayor parte del curso del Eufrates a su paso por suelo sirio, algo claramente inaceptable. De hecho, creo que conseguirán tomar Raqqa muy rápido, ya que ISIS no opondrá una resistencia encarnizada, y cuando eso ocurra, aprovecharán que el Tigre estará ocupado avanzando a lo largo de la carretera 42 para liberar Deiz Ezzor, para seguir ocupando la ribera sur del Eufrates, avanzando desde Tabqa hacia el este.
> 
> Ahora mismo, creo que a esta guerra le quedan 3 fases:
> 
> ...





Ratnik dijo:


>





cobasy dijo:


> Arabia Saudí traicionada por EEUU en la crisis de Qatar
> -----
> La firma de un contrato de compra de 39 aviones de caza F-15 por parte de Qatar constituye “un signo manifiesto del apoyo norteamericano a Doha” en la crisis que le opone a Riad.
> 
> ...





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Se están encendiendo rumores de que el Ejército Sirio *HA FLANQUEADO A LOS TERRORISTAS DEL DAESH EN AS SUKNAH Y HA ENTRADO EN LA PROVINCIA DE DEIR EZ ZOR A TRAVÉS DEL DESIERTO*
> 
> Fuente 1: El ejército sirio ha entrado en la provincia de Deir ez Zor hace más de nueve horas, ha lanzado un ataque relámpago con las fuerzas que se encontraban en la frontera.
> Fuente 1 (detalles): Lo que está confirmado es que tropas del SAA se encontraban en este punto hace más de nueve horas. _El punto que señala el mapa es la base aérea T2, a unos *200 km* de distancia de la T3 adentrándose en el desierto._
> ...





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡pedazo de golpe rommel!!!!!





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Lo estoy actualizando según veo fuentes. La última es una cadena de tweets de Hezbollah. El tweet anterior hace eco de la noticia y el que he linkado dice que el ejército ha cortado una línea de suministros del enemigo _entre la frontera jordana y Al-Lajat_.
> 
> Estoy buscando Al-Lajat en los mapas en estos momentos.
> 
> Edito: La encontré: Traconítide - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre. ¡Han aislado de la frontera una parte de la bolsa de Daraa!





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Ejército sirio y fuerzas iraquíes se reúnen por primera vez en la frontera*
> por *Leith Fadel*
> 
> 
> ...





Ratnik dijo:


>


----------



## Justo Bueno (19 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 223-224-225-226-227-228  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> #BREAKING // SW #RAQQA CS
> *#SAA led by #Tiger_Forces have captured Karradi & 'Issawi, now within striking distance of #Resafa village/CP!*
> ...





lectorina dijo:


> Situación en el desierto.





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> Breaking || #Exclusive
> SAA Tiger forces liberate the Last village to Rassafe , its Al-Eysawy
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> Espero ver a Assad celebrando el fin del ramadán en DeZ liberada.
> 
> Si cae pronto Resafa y el flanqueo se consolida, no es descartable.
> 
> Será un golpe de efecto demoledor.





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> 
> #Syria East - #IraqWest - Battle for the the Border -
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> *#Syria #Resafa #Raqqa CS - Situation Map Update -
> #SAA liberated Jaadeen جعيدين village*





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 26 minHace 26 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // EAST #HAMA CS
> #SAA & allied forces made significant advance SW of Sheikh Hilal, liberating a total of ~30 KM2
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _A ver si alguien se anima y me sube el hilo _ La República Árabe Siria como símbolo de Resistencia, ¡basta de manipulaciones! No olvidamos Kosovo, Baghdad, Libia... , _arriba arriba!!_ _Gracias. _





Lezgian dijo:


> Movimiento maestro de la resistencia, los terroristas están tan obcecados en la T3, Arak E.Hama y Khanasser que les han tomado la retaguardia. Cabe señalar la presencia de el gran Soleimani durante estas semanas en la frontera, este movimiento tiene su firma, esperamos nuevas noticias e informaciones, me atrevo a decir que hoy o mañana veremos liberada Resafa también.
> 
> Con este movimiento las ratas sionistas estarán cabreadas ya que sus mercenarios de negro se han visto superados, intentarán lanzar una ofensiva troleadora, debemos pasar de ellos al igual que se pasa de las ratas que andan por las alcantarillas.
> 
> ...





SouriaBasharUBas! dijo:


> Hoy es un gran dia, el SAA avanza imparable contra las ratas sionistas en el desierto, y no solo eso, en Daraa *LAS BAJAS DE LAS RATAS SIONISTAS SON MASIVAS, LOS SOLDADOS DEL SAA Y HEZBOLLAH HAN HECHO UN GRAN TRABAJO, DE HECHO LAS RATAS TERRORISTAS INVASORAS HAN TENIDO QUE PEDIR UNA TREGUA, SE NOTA LA MANO DE LA RESISTENCIA LIBANESA.*
> 
> Algunas de las bajas de las cucarachas:
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> *South #Raqqa || Tigers VS ISIS
> 
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> Estoy a la espera de que se confirmen las últimas noticias de los avances del ejército sirio, especialmente en el sur este fronterizo con IRAQ y en la posible envolvente efectuada en el sur este de la T3 en dirección a Deir. Supongo que en este momento los 'gatitos' del Tigre estarán ya en Resafa, como mínimo. Y es que el Pentágono, por lo que se ve, ha perdido la perspectiva en su batalla contra Siriay, pues al centrarse en la defensa contra viento y marea de lo que juzgaba la llave de la nueva ruta de la seda, es decir PALMIRA y el pivote que representa Deir ez Zur donde ha concentrado la mayora parte de sus gamberros (sin olvidar el este de Hama), ha desguarnecido gran cantidad de terreno que ahora no puede cubrir.
> 
> Que se jodan.





Creador de Mitos dijo:


> Comparto la Url del video de la ultima actualización sobre la guerra en siria de radio esperantia. Lo pongo desde el minuto en que empieza con la info saltandome 7minutos de error y la paja de la intro.
> 
> Avances sirios y kurdos en todos los frentes contra los yihadistas - YouTube
> 
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Parte de la sorpresa no es debido al movimiento en si, pues era algo lógico en vista como se desarrollaban los acontecimientos, la sorpresa se da por la rapidez en la ejecución.
> 
> Yo mismo lo indicaba como un camino lógico una vez se tomó la T3.
> 
> ...





Vize dijo:


> y este capullo fue moderador (*indenaiks*), de ahí se explica la chincheta del hilo de bacterio y que a mick rata y compañía no se les banee
> 
> larga vida a Hezbola!!!
> 
> Hezbollah Special Forces In Action - YouTube.flv - YouTube





*_* dijo:


> *Han tumbado un avión Sirio Su-22 cerca de Raqqah especulan que lo tumbaron aviones de USA* alegando que estaba "Muy cerca"





cryfar74 dijo:


> Vistos los antecedentes no es algo que nos extrañe que acabara pasando.
> 
> Dado en la próximas fechas parece el frente va a estar en esa zona, seria conveniente que los aviones que intervengan sean *exclusivamente rusos*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 49 minHace 49 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // #SYRIA-N STATE TV
> #SAA managed to cut off #ISIS supply-line between Al-Qa'im & #Sukhnah axes
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Sobre el aparato derribado hay dos versiones.
> Una para bienpensantes y masa en general._
> 
> Gilgo‏ @agirecudi 43 minHace 43 minutos
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Within Syria‏ @WithinSyriaBlog 34 minHace 34 minutos
> 
> SAA and SDF are coordinating their advance in the area ,so it will be externally weird if US was behind this as some reports claimed
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> Former Syrian MoD Mustafa Tlass has reportedly died in a hospital in France
> *
> *El ex MoD sirio Mustafa Tlass murió en un hospital en Francia*





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Mas buenas noticias del frente sirio:
> 
> 1) Por primera vez ya se puede confirmar el contacto entre 2 aliados contra los sionistas nenazas:
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *IRAN SE UNE A LA FIESTA ANTIYIHADISTA*
> 
> *Hossein Dalirian‏ @HosseinDalirian
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (19 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 229-230-231-232-233-234-235-236  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************

Iniciado por *Antonio Barcelo* Ver Mensaje

* banderas de Hezbolá vuelan en Londres como cientos marchan contra Israel*







- *Manifestaciones de apoyo a organizaciones terroristas en Londres. Ya se han infiltrado, o matamos a la cabeza de la serpiente o viviremos un Libano en nuestras ciudades. Israel ya nos aviso que esto pasaría.*


BookChin777 dijo:


> Aquí están a los que tu y gentuza como tu apoyáis, salafistas y wahabitas, en UK, en Holanda, en España y donde haga falta. Todo para mayor ganancia del estado sionista. Es bien conocida la "buena relación" entre los Saudís y Israel, y cómo a estos últimos les interesa la división y el sectarismo entre musulmanes. No nos vendas la moto, payaso, que Hezbolah y el resto de la Resistencia anti-sionista son los únicos que luchan contra el salafismo y demás escoria fundamentalista, y se los cargan in situ siempre que es posible, evitando que nos lleguen a Occidente como "refugiados". Putos paranoicos psicópatas, os merecéis lo que se le viene encima a vuestro "pequeño estado hebreo", que no es mas que un cáncer que nunca debió estar ahí para empezar. "Matar" la cabeza de la serpiente... se dice cortar, puto analfabeto, y en eso está Irán y demás aliados.
> 
> Al ignore directo todos los que agradecen los mensajes de estos putos intoxicadores.





Le Truhan dijo:


> Los israelis defendiendo al islam wahabbita, despreciable. El chiismo no es ninguna maravilla pero son unos santos comparados con la mierda wahabbi. Al final como en el siglo VIII el islam wahabbita sunni y el judaismo unidos contra España y Occidente.





eljusticiero dijo:


> *VÍDEOS DE LOS ATAQUES DE MISILES CRUCERO LANZADOS DESDE IRÁN HACIA SIRIA
> *
> 
> Twitter
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef‏@MIG29_ 7 minhace 7 minutos
> 
> Breaking , Syrian Mod confirm that US Shot Down Sytian Jet over Raqqa
> *
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> VÍDEO|Siria – Alepo – La Policía Militar Rusa en OPERACIONES DE SEGURIDAD – Junio 2017
> 
> Siria HD - Alepo - La Policía Militar Rusa en OPERACIONES DE SEGURIDAD - Junio 2017 - YouTube
> 
> ...





SONFIZ dijo:


> Parece que la Guardia Revolucionaria de Irán acaba de lanzar una andanada de misiles de crucero desde su propio territorio contra posiciones yihadistas en Deir Ezzor.
> Si esto es verdad,parece mas una declaración de intenciones de los persas que una simple operación militar,hasta ahora los rusos se encargaban de este tipo de operaciones y si ahora se les da paso a los iraníes es para mandarle un recado a alguien.
> 
> Ya no son milicias chiitas,es la propia guardia revolucionaria dede suelo iraní con lo mejor que tienen.Irán se mete directamente en el conflicto,y va a por todo.En mi opinión es un gran paso en esta guerra y tendrá consecuencias dramáticas,para bien o para mal.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier‏ @EjmAlrai 7 minHace 7 minutos
> 
> #Iran ballistic missile on #ISIS in Deir al-Zour carry another clear message: besieged Deir al-zour shall not fall
> *
> *#Irán mísiles balísticos en #ISIS en Deir al-Zour llevan otro claro mensaje: la sitiada Deir al-zour no caerá*





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏@WaelHussaini 7 min
> 
> This is a high tune message for the #Saudis and the #Israelis before anyone else.
> *
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> La suelta -ya histérica y deliberada- de desinformadores profesionales, aquí, en la retaguardia de la guerra denota la derrota -inesperada- de quienes ya pierden en el frente Sirio con la claridad que perdía la guerra Alemania en Febrero de 1945. Por cada post, por cada intervención desinformadora se liberan kilómetros de terreno en Siria. Pónganse ustedes como se pongan, dedíquense a mover vanguardias de 'ejércitos' que ya ni existen más que en el sustrato electrónico-desinformativo que todos llevamos en el bolsillo. Mucho ruido aquí mientras las nueces mercenarias se parten en pedazos en Siria: todo bien. Como no puede ser de otro modo, en la 'era de la información' somos, calculadamente, los perfectos desinformados.
> 
> Pero eso, no cambia un ápice la realidad de un país que con ayudas -pero sobre todo con el coraje que da una sociedad estructurada- se está liberando de la agresión más canalla. Esa agresión en la que con total 'naturalidad' se nos habla en los telediarios de la 'capital' de un 'estado terrorista', discurso intragable en si mismo desde el momento en que cualquier movimiento 'terrorista', salvo en este enloquecido y crepuscular ocaso de este modelo tardoimperilista, jamás ha tenido capitales ni se ha conformado ni se le ha reconocido como Estado. Hasta ahora, que vale todo, en esta mezcla de lo absurdo y lo real en la que nos movemos a base de la saturación deliberada de la información, que precisa de ciertas poartes de realidad para enmascarar la mentira. Incluso se cae en la aberración de criminalizar a un pueblo soberano que se defiende de una agresión tardoimperialista utilizando una galaxia de formaciones mercenarias.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Me alegro de volver a verle._





Hearts dijo:


> Iraqi Day ‏ @iraqi_day Hace 28 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> #Syrian Army officially announced that one of its fighter jets was shot down by the #US led coalition over Resafa south #Raqqa.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 4 minhace 4 minutos
> 
> Urgent: clashes between the #SAA and the backed #US yellow rats near #AlTabqah
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Within Syria‏ @WithinSyriaBlog 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> Russian Air Force is highly active now ,suggesting that tension between #USA and #Russia in #Syria is high yet again
> *
> *La Fuerza Aérea de Rusia es muy activa ahora, lo que sugiere que la tensión entre #USA y #Russia en #Syria es alta de nuevo*





*_* dijo:


> El ejercito esta MUY CERCA de DEZ, una vez el ejercito conecte y se limpien los cantones circundantes se dispondrían de varias decenas de miles de soldados para aplastar a los separatistas Kurdos, Cabra-amantes moderados, Israel a quien sea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





capitancoleta dijo:


> En cierto país deben estar muy nerviosos...
> 
> Creo que se acaba de confirmar la no partición de Siria y está muy próxima la ruptura de las SDF.
> 
> Estas acciones junto con noticias como las del otro día de que algunas tribus se negaban a luchar contra el ejercito sirio en Hasaka o las buenas relaciones que tienen los kurdos de Afrin y Aleppo con los rusos y el gobierno, puede desencadenar que las SDF se partan en pro-Rusia y pro-USA....





El-Mano dijo:


> Umm veamos...
> 
> Los sirios avanzando, los kurdos que intentan impedirlo... Llegan a intentar cortarles el paso a deir erzor por el norte, incluso derribando un su-22... Los pro-turcos con ganas, con alguna peleilla con los de afrin... las tropas sirias que protegen Manjib podrían retirarse a modo de respuesta, y si el turco aun tiene ganas... Iran ya vemos que se mosquea y lanza misiles, hasta diria que es un mensaje incluso para rusia.
> 
> No nos extrañemos que los tigres atacaran incluso a los amarillos por ponerse enmedio. Pongamos atención a las bolsas restantes del saa en zona kurda, porque con los movimientos que estan haciendo los amarillos... No quiero que se vea mal estas palabras, pero creo que va a ser una semana entretenida...





Ratnik dijo:


> Hace unos días pusieron esta foto diciendo que eran tropas de Assad en Alepo agrediendo y arrestando a civiles de forma arbitraria. Pues resulta que la imagen es de 2012 aproximadamente y la acción la lleva a cabo milicias islamistas rebeldes.
> 
> Propagandist @JulianRoepcke (#JihadiJulian) from @Bild again caught spreading #fakenews with 5 y.o. video about #Assad/#Aleppo





*_* dijo:


>





Hearts dijo:


> ULTIMA HORA : EL EJERCITO RUSO DE VLADIMIR PUTIN DESPLIEGA MISILES EN SIRIA ADVIRTIENDO A EE.UU - YouTube
> 
> En la explicación del video aparece:
> 
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> *URGENTE: AL JAZEERA MUESTRA A COLUMNAS DE TANQUES TURCOS DESFILANDO POR DOHA, LA CAPITAL DE QATAR.*
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> Derribar un avion sirio es una pataleta. El tigre se va a comer su merienda (resafa) delante de sus narices, y no van a poder impedirlo.
> 
> Si se confirman los avances hacia la T2, Flanquean a ISIS en la carretera hacia Deir Ezzor como ya lo hicieron en Al Tanf. Mas ridículo para los estrategas USA.
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Reportan combates entre las SDF y el ejercito sirio en la zona de Resafa*
> 
> Respecto a el ataque de la aviación yankee apoyando al isis de momento se sabe 100% confirmado que el SAA estaba atacando a los terroristas del Isis en ese momento, por lo que no hay excusa de que los sirios habian puesto en peligro a los kurdos. *ES UNA VEZ MÁS UN APOYO DIRECTO DE EEUU A EL ISIS*
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> "*Majd Fahd* ‏Verified account @Syria_Protector
> 
> You American bastards just shot down my cousin's aircraft (Ali) while taking out the scumbags of ISIS in the area.
> Ali hope you are OK bro"
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> URGENTE
> 
> Leith Abou Fadel (@leithfadel) on Twitter
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (20 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 236-237-238-239-240-241-242-243  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Lezgian dijo:


> tahtakuslar‏ @taylieli
> 
> El Dorar: Suriye Ordusu, Tabka batısındaki çatışmalar esnasında, abd müttefiği 5 militanı yakaladı.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> "Un mapa que muestra la distancia que los misiles cruzaron de Irán a Siria, está alrededor 700-800 KM"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AngelMiguel dijo:


> El Ejército Sirio Combate contra los Kurdos y la SDF después del Derribo de un Su-22… http://topeteglz.org/2017/06/18/el-ejercito-sirio-combate-contra-los-kurdos-y-la-sdf-despues-del-derribo-de-un-su-22-por-eeuu/ https://twitter.com/tOPeTEGZ/status/876571432494354432/photo/1





Total War dijo:


> Joder. ¿Si entra Turquía y si rompe del todo con el Imperio Pirata los gringos estarán pensando en montarla con el PKK? ¿De dónde podrían sacarse mercenarios? No tienen chollo con los yihadistas en Turquía.
> 
> Rusia va en serio los piratas solo caos y parches parece, la liaron los neocon. Va a romperse alguna de las recientes amistades (Qatar/Rosneft, Barzani/Rosneft, Turquía claro..., además a los turcos los aprietas con Nagorno-Karabaj es decir con el gas de Azerbaiyán) eso es seguro, pero no echan el freno los rusos. Y los chinos empujan a los rusos o solo aseguran que no caigan. Pienso que empujan.





Incorrezto dijo:


> Habría que echar un ojo a Azerbayan, en la mitad de la media luna turca hacia Turkmenistán y Asia Central.
> 
> Supongo que entre chiíes, sunnies, minorías, azeries en tierras de Irán, el corredor rusopersa que le atraviesa por la orilla del Caspio, las tensiones con Armenia, no será muy difícil de desestabilizar.





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Las tensiones se elevan en la disputada región de Nagorno-Karabaj mientras el ejército azerí choca con las fuerzas armenias*
> *18/06/17*
> 
> 
> ...





Oso Polar dijo:


> Y suben las apuestas:
> 
> #SAA Tiger Forces on the Raqqa front to be supplied with Russian Igla 9K38 MANPADS in the next 24 hours.
> Twitter
> ...





toni kurz dijo:


> Viendo los acontecimientos de esta etapa, empiezan a cerrar cosas que no estaban muy claras.
> 
> 1) intento de golpe en Turquía
> 2) que acordaron Putin y Erdogan
> ...





bk001 dijo:


> Parece un mensaje a los Usa. Si os equivocais y atacais a los mios, recuerda que tus minibases están a mi alcance.
> 
> Los MANPADS son muy útiles contra el A10, que vuela lento y bajo pero con mucha potencia de fuego.





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> ndf raqqa destroy isis car loaded with machine gun in jabal abu zain 1
> *
> ...





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Jadin _(el pueblo que ayer se habrían estado disputando el gobierno y las SDF)_ en manos leales. El cruce de Resafa también en manos leales. Avances sustanciales al este de la carretera de Khanaser para cerrar la ratonera del sur de Alepo.
> 
> No voy a dejarme llevar por el entusiasmo, a ver si voy a gafar los avances de hoy.





Javisklax dijo:


> NDF @NatDefFor
> ·
> 5min
> 
> ...





Xperio dijo:


> Vaya vaya... hasta en el foro se están cayendo las caretas de algunos mostrando su verdadero lado proyijadí y encima intentando controlar las opiniones de los demás.
> También foreros que nunca aparecieron para decir mú en las cienes de páginas anteriores y que ahora lo hacen de manera "coordinada" para generar malestar
> 
> Muy agradecido a los buscadores de información para tener este jilo actualizado, a las opiniones y aclaraciones de los foreros y mi desprecio e indiferencia a los mismos mas tres floreros.
> ...





capitancoleta dijo:


> Si han liberado Resafa deben de estar a muy pocos kilometros de donde se ha estrellado el avión, parece zona de desierto sin vida alguna, así que con suerte no habrá obstáculos ratas hasta allí. Espero que consigan encontrar al piloto con vida.





jurbu dijo:


> maytham‏
> @maytham956
> 
> Reports indicated that Syrian pilot whose fighting jet was shot down by #US while targeting #ISIS was *taken captive by #SDF, his leg broken.
> ...





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Que yo sepa hay dos pilotos sirios vivos capturados, uno en Turquía y otro ahora en rojava (con minúsculas) ¿qué va a pasar con ellos? supongo que quieran negociar algo.
> 
> Por lo menos están vivos y espero que respetados.





Aksturiax dijo:


> Ayer salieron a por el piloto o al menos a por algo para cambiarlo parece.
> 
> @islamicworldup
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 45 minHace 45 minutos
> 
> From AlRasafa in the western countryside of #Raqqa #Syria after its liberation from #ISIS by #SAA and allies
> #SAA_Salute
> ...





jurbu dijo:


> Si no estás suscrito al Wall Street Journal el artículo se cita/reproduce en:
> 
> Israel provides steady flow of cash, aid to Syrian rebels, says WSJ report | The Times of Israel
> 
> ...





Total War dijo:


> Ojo las ratas de Coventry dicen que el avión sirio *no atacó a los kurdos*.
> 
> Just a moment...
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 10 hHace *10 horas*
> 
> 
> #Syria-n Special OPs Team confirms that #SAA captured #Arak dam, Bi'r Hofnah & Tadmuriyah mountain chain
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 6 minHace 6 minutos
> 
> Raqqa: Syrian Arab Army & allied tribes assert their control over Rusafa town and continue advance north towards Shuwayhan village
> *
> Raqqa: El ejército árabe sirio y las tribus aliadas afirman su control sobre la ciudad de Rusafa *y continúan avanzando hacia el norte hacia el pueblo de Shuwayhan*





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 1 minhace 1 minuto
> 
> *Report by a source in Kataeb Hezbollah*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef @MIG29_ 15 shace 15 segundos
> 
> Russian mod || Russian Air defense systems will monitor coalition aircraft in the areas of Russian aviation action west of the Euphrates
> *
> *Mod Ruso || Rusia Los sistemas de defensa aérea monitorearán los aviones de la coalición en las áreas de acción de la aviación rusa al oeste del Eufrates*





jgrr dijo:


> Rusia alerta a EEUU: Atacaremos cualquier objeto volador en Siria.
> 
> El Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia informa de que a partir de este lunes suspende sus contactos con EE.UU. en Siria para prevenir accidentes aéreos.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Colonial Yellow Boy‏ @ModerateLoomis 37 minHace 37 minutos
> 
> *East Aleppo
> info via @watanisy*





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lo del Super Hornet derribando un avión sirio creo que supone una línea roja quebrada. Me consta que los rusos (militares que no políticos, están hasta los cojones de la chulería yanqui). Las declaraciones son más fuertes de lo que se dice (cortan comunicación y advierten que considerarán avión hostil a cualquiera). Este derribo ha sido, una vez más, "a traición" (los yanquis no avisaron ni a rusos ni a sirios). Vamos un derribo estilo "turco" del que ya sabemos sus pormenores. Los rusos avisan siempre a los yanquis de sus acciones y ello no les ha procurado reciprocidad.
> 
> Sinceramente, creo que los yanquis están tensando la cuerda demasiado. Cualquier día pasa algo gordo y ya veremos si el Trumposo sigue teniendo tantas agallas o no le queda más que actuar como con el gordo coreano (envainarla y plegar alas).
> 
> ...


----------



## amcxxl (20 Jun 2017)

Medios: ejército sirio logró rescatar una coalición piloto de combate derribado 

https://news.mail.ru/politics/30122374/?frommail=1 

El ejército sirio ha encontrado y rescatado el piloto, cuyo avión fue derribado el domingo por las fuerzas de la coalición cerca de la ciudad de Raqqa. Esto fue anunciado el lunes, la estación de televisión Al Mayadeen, citando sus fuentes. no se les da ningún detalle. 
De junio de 18 de caza estadounidense F-18A del misil coalición internacional "aire-aire" fue derribado por un caza-bombardero Su-22, la Fuerza Aérea Siria, realizar misiones de combate para apoyar a las unidades de las tropas del gobierno que conducen a la ofensiva contra la organización terrorista "Estado islámico" (prohibido en RF), cerca del pueblo de al-Rasafa. Como resultado de golpear a un avión sirio fue destruido. Piloto de caer por una zona controlada por los terroristas, y todavía su destino sigue siendo desconocido. 

Los representantes de la alianza liderada por Estados Unidos afirmaron que el luchador fue atacado, ya lanzado bombas cerca de las fuerzas de la Siria democrática "que son apoyados por la coalición de la Fuerza Aérea de los militantes. Mando de las Fuerzas Armadas en Siria emitió un comunicado calificó el ataque de "acción abiertamente agresivo".


----------



## Justo Bueno (20 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 243-244-245-246-247-248-249-250-251-252-253  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Nihilnovisubsole dijo:


> Como me aburro, voy a hacer un poco de armchair general e intentar adivinar que hara el SAA para tomar Deir Er Zor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Islamic World News‏ @A7_Mirza 49 minhace 49 minutos
> 
> *#Rasafah #الرصافة liberated by #SAA Tiger forces*





Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 5 minHace 5 minutos
> 
> Reinforcements reached #Palmyra from Nobol & AlZahraa to support #SAA's operations to the east of the city.
> *
> ...





lukas_h dijo:


> Tomado del Blog de Carlos:
> EL KURDISTÁN, UN SEGUNDO ISRAEL EN ORIENTE MEDIO | EL BLOG DE CARLOS
> 
> *EL KURDISTÁN, UN SEGUNDO ISRAEL EN ORIENTE MEDIO*
> ...





Hippy Morgan dijo:


> Según Al-Mayden, se ha conseguido rescatar con éxito al piloto del avión derribado por las fuerzas de la coalición.
> almayadeen.net





*_* dijo:


> Zonas capturadas en direccion a DEZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> Ahora si pueden progresar por la carretera de DeZ. Tienen rodeado por tres flancos el último bastión antes del desierto.
> 
> Pueden seguir lentos, desratizando bolsas del oeste, o mandar dos columnas desde aquí y Resafa hacia DeZ. Apuesto por lo último.
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Se confirma, los Tigres rescatan al héroe que luchaba contra el ISIS y fue derribado por los yanquis.
> 
> NDF‏ @NatDefFor · 26 sek.
> The pilot of the jet has been rescued by a team of Tiger Forces





Pepejosé dijo:


> Esto marcha bien!!!





mcmardigan dijo:


> ¿Os habeis fijado en los pozos de petroleo? Si, esos a los que los kurdos no van a tener acceso gracias al tigre.
> 
> Normal que los americanos estén rabiosos. Les están haciendo un Al Bab en toda regla.
> 
> Y tanto. Nueva carretera para los suministros del tigre y una nueva bolsa de donde los listos saldrán pitando en las próximas horas.





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> En efecto. En esa bolsa deben quedar cuatro drogadictos que no sabrán ni su nombre. Si a alguno le queda consciencia estará escapando en estos momentos. Si no... ¿Les echará de menos alguien?
> 
> OT: EL TORMENTO DE LA TUMBA





jurbu dijo:


> Primero Catar y ahora *el gigante petrolero Saudí Aramco* dispuesto a invertir en el gas siberiano.
> 
> 
> Are Russia And The Saudis Planning A Natural Gas Cartel? | OilPrice.com





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡PUTAMADRE!!!! genial, mis felicitaciones a los tigres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> *URGENTE: ARABIA SAUDÍ ACUSA A LA GUARDIA REVOLUCIONARIA DE IRÁN DE TRATAR DE ATACAR EL POZO PETROLÍFERO DE MARJAN
> 
> ARABIA SAUDÍ DICE HABER CAPTURADO A 3 MIEMBROS DEL IRGC DE IRÁN, Y HABER DISPARADO A 3 LANCHAS QUE SE ACERCABAN A TODA PRISA A LAS INSTALACIONES DE MARJAN*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> US Setting Up Military Facility In Tabqah Town In Syrian Province Of Raqqah
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Gracias Hezbola, los cristianos del mundo entero os estaremos eternamente agradecidos. Gracias también a las misioneras del Verbo Encarnado, ellas lo han dado todo para anunciar al mundo la verdad sobre estos bravos soldados en Siria y en Iraq.
> 
> Con este video milicias cristianas de Irak prometen recuperar las iglesias de Mosul - YouTube





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> Our hero Ali Fahed is safe & on his way to #AlSalamyh to his home.
> Yesterday small group of Tigers managed to grab him behind the SDF lines.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Colonial Yellow Boy‏ @ModerateLoomis 52 minHace 52 minutos
> 
> West Raqqa
> info via @melisaraimmo <<< _pro-kurdo_





bk001 dijo:


> off topic, pero no tanto,
> 
> solo entro para recordar que hasta el 2 de julio es la copa confederaciones y se juega en Rusia.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // Mayadeen
> Targeting of #Syria|n plane happened in presence of #Russia|n fighters/helicopters in air, which monitored aggression
> ...





delhierro dijo:


> Siria pide que el consejo de Seguridad condene el ataque de los EEUU.
> 
> Damasco exige que el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU condene el derribo del Su-22
> 
> Tienen toda la razon, es una ataque a un pais soberano. No estan en guerra, y los yanquis no pintan nada ahí.





eljusticiero dijo:


> *URGENTE: ISRAEL ARMÓ A LOS YIHADISTAS SIRIOS Y LES DIÓ DINERO, SEGÚN EL WALL STREET JOURNAL*
> 
> Israel Gives Secret Aid to Syrian Rebels - WSJ
> 
> Ahora sabemos con detalles lo que todos sospechábamos, Israel no es un amigo de Europa contra el yihadismo...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef @MIG29_ 28 minhace 28 minutos
> 
> Syrian Army liberate Today T3 in East Homs CS
> *
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> El pueblo sirio, cristianos de Siria, cantan con libertad, bajo el amparo del ejército sirio y de su presidente.
> 
> Immanuel Immanuel Arabic Christian Song - YouTube





Harman dijo:


> The'Nimr'Tiger@Souria4Syrians 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> I have a simple question for YPG
> 
> ...





Saturnin dijo:


> *Tras el derribo el pasado domingo 18 por Estados Unidos de un cazabombardero sirio Su-22 en la gobernación de Al Raqa que atacaba a los terroristas del Estado Islámico, el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia ha emitido el siguiente comunicado:
> 
> "Cualquier aparato aéreo, incluyendo los aviones y los drones de la coalición internacional detectados al oeste del Éufrates, en las áreas de Siria en que la aviación rusa cumple sus misiones de combate, será seguido desde la tierra y el aire en calidad de blanco por sistemas rusos de defensa antiaérea"*
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Esto es Siria, de pie frente a los sátrapas. los sionistas y los anglos, ¡olé sus cojones!
> 
> My identity is Syria /





jurbu dijo:


> Algo es algo... pero lo estratégico es el agua... así lo resaltaron los Turcos no hace mucho...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> 70% del agua y 60% del terréno agrícola en manos Kurdas. En esas condiciones, no hay estado Kurdo del que hablar. No vas a ceder el control de tus infraestructuras agrícolas sin luchar, por muchas banderas de USA que pongan en sus vehículos.
> 
> ¿O acaso las ratas amarillas, por mucho apoyo USA que tengan, van a ser peor que ISIS y Al Qaeda?
> 
> ¿Creeis que el tigre no va a atacar Tabqa si se le presenta la oportunidad?





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Me pregunto que habrá sido de esta niña. Yo no olvido al héroe ni a su hija. El soldado se llamaba Najeed Sulaiman. Dios le tendrá entre los suyos. Y cuando honre a los caídos, al ocaso, además de los míos tendré a este valiente en mi pensamiento y mis oraciones.
> 
> La Hija de un Soldado Caído del Ejército - Siria - YouTube.wmv - YouTube





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Esto es lo que yo llamo honor y cojones. Quneitra, abril de 2014. Solos, rodeados, los soldados sirios se baten hasta el último aliento.
> 
> Siria Quneitra Héroes Soldados Sitiados Pelean hasta el Ultimo Suspiro 11 Abril 2014 - YouTube





*_* dijo:


> Cabe destacar que eso paso apenas a menos de 200 metros de donde estaban soldados Israelies y días antes se reportaron ataques de artillería del ejercito judío en ese sector.
> 
> Los follacabras salieron a atacar del Golan controlado por Israel, una de las muchas cochinadas de Israel que han sido olvidadas y silenciadas en esta carnicería.





lukas_h dijo:


> El siguiente artículo lo he colgado en el hilo de "La Guarimba" pero dadas las similitudes, consideré que podría encajar igualmente aquí...
> 
> Vencer al imperio criminal en Siria es fundamental pero no deberíamos olvidar a Venezuela, que también está sufriendo las arremetidas usanas & mamporreros locales, siendo además uno de los pocos países del mundo que se solidarizó públicamente con el legítimo gobierno sirio desde el principio de las bárbaras agresiones.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef@MIG29_ 7 minHace 7 minutos
> 
> Breaking , *report By #RT said*
> Syrian Army negotiate with SDF to get back our Syrian pilot
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 19 minHace 19 minutos
> 
> MoD: #SAA liberated Jidaan-Khirbet al Mitaha-Al Siyani-Haq al Thawrati-Rufasa-Dahret an Baj-Jib Abyad-Jib al Ghanim-Abu Sousa-Jib Aziz
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> NDF‏ @NatDefFor 11 minHace 11 minutos
> 
> #Iran: One of our missiles targeted #ISIS leaders in Deir ez Zor
> *
> ...






Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – June 19, 2017: US Downs Syrian Su-22, Pushes To SAA-SDF Escalation *
> 
> Syrian War Report





licancabur dijo:


> Es posible que la santa paciencia que están teniendo Siria, Rusia e Irán se deba al guirigay
> que tienen montado en el gallinero los sionistas esos...
> 
> (No está corregido así que pueden existir <<errores>> por lo que dejo en espoiler la matriz en inglés)
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Este mapa proporciona un vistazo general a la situacion militar en Siria e Irak el 19-6-2017.


----------



## Justo Bueno (20 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 253-254-255-256-257-258-259-260  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Atalaya dijo:


> *Los Usanos están actuando en Oriente Medio al igual que un elefante en una cacharrería, su estrategia, si la tienen, es errática y contradictoria, como dando la impresión de que implementan simultáneamente estrategias diferentes como si no tuviesen un mando único ni una doctrina uniforme. Da la impresión que los diferentes “lobbies” como el sionista, el petrolero, el industrial militar y el financiero no comparten una doctrina ni intereses comunes pese a tener generalmente bastantes componentes en común, hace unos pocos años era impensable leer en el Wall Street Journal un articulo como el publicado sobre el apoyo de Israel al terrorismo islámico.
> 
> Con su postura están rompiendo el monolitismo del flanco sur de la OTAN, creando nuevos problemas en la península arábiga, enfrentando a Qatar y Arabia Saudi para pescar a rió revuelto económico en dicho conflicto. El episodio de la frontera Sirio-Jordana denota una estupidez estratégica total y un desconocimiento increíble de las normas de la logística más elemental, no tiene sentido lo que han hecho, estarán allí hasta que se cansen y se acaben marchando después de un ridículo espantoso.
> 
> ...





*_* dijo:


> Este mapa desmiente los supuestos avances Kurdos a las zonas recién tomadas por el ejercito.





lukas_h dijo:


> Aunque no es nuevo no está de más recordarlo...
> 
> NETANYAHU FINANCIA VARIOS GRUPOS TERRORISTAS SIRIOS UBICADOS EN EL GOLÁN | EL BLOG DE CARLOS
> 
> ...





lostsoul242 dijo:


> La guerra se esta ganando a buen ritmo . Entrar en provocaciones por parte de Rusia es un absurdo y es lo que buscan los gUSAnos y sus hamijos . Putin esta a millones de años luz de cualquier lider OTANICO y sus mecanismos desfasados .
> 
> A dia de hoy de Iran a el Libano hay una fuerza antisionista mas fuerte y preparada que nunca .





Azrael_II dijo:


> A ver si se confirma





Parece ser que ha pasado algo en Raqqa, quizás después del bombardeo ruso. Tras dias enteros o semanas sin VBIED , ISIS ha mandado 5 en un día[/QUOTE]



Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 58 minHace 58 minutos
> 
> Terrorist groups targeted with mortar shell AlAbassieen Sq. in #Damascus #Syria
> *
> ...





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Parece que el compromiso de Jordania de salirse del conflicto está siendo palpable. El batallón de defensa aérea está lejos del frente, muy dentro del territorio de los señores de la guerra. Desde el frente en la ciudad hasta la frontera con Jordania hay unos 6 km, y el batallón está aproximadamente a mitad de camino. Bordea la vía directa al paso fronterizo con Jordania.
> 
> Vamos, que no me extrañaría que fuese el mismo ejército jordano el que está recuperando terreno para Damasco. Ya se irá viendo.





cryfar74 dijo:


> Se abrió tímidamente la caja.
> 
> Lo complicado es ser el primero en dar el paso. Seguramente otros se irán detrás, creo haber leído que Canadá también tenia sus dudas sobre el objetivo de la Coalición bajo el mando Usano. Atacar a un país soberano dista mucho de los objetivos por los que se reunieron estos países. Sin un mandato de la ONU y repudiado por la comunidad internacional, los Usanos lo tendrían difícil para esconder y disfrazar sus fechorías.
> 
> Estos últimos ataques al gobierno Sirio junto a la *masacre* realizada *sobre la población civil* en Mosul y demás objetivos, son difíciles de aceptar para el ciudadano occidental.





Quillear dijo:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVwWRAht7Qo
> 
> Vídeo del ejército sirio avanzando por la reserva natural de Al-Talila, al este de Palmira, hasta lo que parece la T3.
> 
> (Aparece en militarymaps.info)





licancabur dijo:


> .... y ampliando la noticia de Harman:
> *
> Australia suspende ataques aéreos en Siria tras la amenaza rusa.
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Nunca leo a esta gentuza, pèro me veo citado y veo q este microbio me llama pájaro q lo q escr4ibo es pura propanganda al estilo Hanoy.
> 
> No sé si el microbio será judio de los muchos q viven en Argentina u en otros parajes, pero si no tengo duda de q es pagado para echar mierda en este hilo q procura informar la verdad frente a una prensa tambien vendida.
> 
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Se mueve el frente Sur, con un nuevo movimiento que puede dar muchos frutos.
> 
> 
> Syria frontlines‏ @SyriaWarReports 11 minHace 11 minutos
> ...





vil. dijo:


> Cuidado con estas cosas...
> 
> A veces perdemos la perspectiva de a qué jugamos en función de nuestro pérdida de papeles... quienes hayan jugado al poker y sepan algo del juego entenderán a lo que me refiero... s
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Esencialmente de acuerdo, amigo vil. Es un juego de póker, pero los yanquis están apurando mucho, más allá de su estilo chulesco habitual. Percibo claramente que hay un peligroso crescendo, que ya empieza a poner nerviosa a la propia Unión Europea y otros menos belicosos (v.g. Australia o Canadá). Los rusos son bizantino-eslavos, con unos tempos muy distintos a los latinos, pero no pueden permitirse más "pérdidas de cara". Es un tema de credibilidad y de hacerse respetar. Los yanquis y sionistas lo saben, saben que la guerra la tienen perdida los terroristas y que Siria no será Libia II. Pero Rusia no se puede permitir más contención, derivaría en descrédito. Y los yanquis se han pasado de la raya, holgadamente.
> 
> ¿Funcionarán los S400?, ¿funcionarán los medios yanquis?, ¿podrá ser una guerra limitada?, ¿Quién pierde más?
> 
> ...





vil. dijo:


> Hable en algún post que EE.UU. en este momento parece tener dos almas y que además están enfrentadas... lo de Catar, todavía nada está muy claro...Arabia Saudí intentando entrar en el negocio gasista en Rusia... Canada y Australia advirtiendo de su partida...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 1 hhace 1 hora
> 
> #Syria #Aleppo E CS - #Khanaser Area -
> *- Situation Map Update -
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> #Syria Battle for #Daraa CS - Situation Map Update -
> *Reports about a Counterattack by Rebels - Base could be back in Rabel hands:*
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _En general nada que no sepamos excepto algunos detalles._
> 
> 
> Moon of Alabama‏ @MoonofA 6 hHace 6 horas
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 12 minhace 12 minutos
> 
> #Syria East - Battle for the the Border -
> *#Damascus E CS - SAA made a push to Bir Kassab:
> (exact axis of advance unkonwn so far)*





Creador de Mitos dijo:


> Otro miembro OTANico que le pone pegas al asunto: *Austria*
> *Alemania* mosqueada por que las sanciones antirusas le complican la compra de Gas ruso
> *Canada y Australia* acojonadas por si les tiran un avioncito.. A ver como lo cuentan en casa para que no los cuelguen de un pino...
> *Qatar* colaborando al menos en el plano económico con Rusia (compra acciones rosnef) e Iran (desvio de vuelos, suministros alimentarios... compartir el gasoducto¿?)
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Al final va a ser verdad que Trump quiere desmantelar la OTAN, puede que parezca un loco pero desde que llegó a la casa blanca se están creando divisiones enormes dentro del eje del mal.





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day@iraqi_day 10 minHace 10 minutos
> 
> *#BREAKING
> #Iraq Joint Operations officially announce the following facilities liberated in Shaffa district west #Mosul.*


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 260-261-262-263-264  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Lezgian dijo:


> *Nuevo mapa respecto a estas noticias de la captura de Al-Qassb area por el ejercito sirio, las ratas yihadistas apoyadas por EEUU siguen retrocediendo.*
> 
> 
> Yusha Yuseef
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier‏ @EjmAlrai 15 minHace 15 minutos
> 
> #USA and #Russia are close to confrontation and #Kurds will be the biggest losers in #Syria. Read more tomorrow via @AlraiMediaGroup
> *
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> El eje sionista/yihadista está que trina, y con razón, pese a las continuas provocaciones la resistencia se mantiene firme, pese a el bombardeo de Trump,el bombardeo en el sur de siria para disuadir o el avion abatido el cual costaba menos que el misil usado para tirarlo el eje sionista/yihadista esta cada vez mas entre las cuerdas, el ejercito sirio sigue avanzando y comiendole terreno a los yihadistas, la particion de siria ya no es una opcion, el pueblo sirio está cada vez más cerca de la victoria y los paises “aliados” de los sionistas empiezan a abandonar el barco, muchos ya se han unido a los vencedores, los 2 paises que fueron fundamentales para la invasion de Siria y aliados fundamentales de EEUU e Israhell se han desmarcado, estos son Turquia y Qatar, Jordania ha dejado vendida a sus mercenarios, Australia abandona los bombardeos, Alemania discrepa con EEUU y ahora Austria empieza a levantar la voz.
> 
> *EL EJE SIONISTA/YIHADISTA SE DESMORONA COMO UN CASTILLO DE NAIPES*.





Creador de Mitos dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo excepto en considerar mas caro el misil que el avión. El avión llevaba dentro* un piloto*, el valor del cual es incalculable, y el misil puso en riesgo *su vida*. Ademas tuvieron que montar todo un operativo para rescatarlo, poniendo también en riesgo la vida de los soldados adentrándose en territorio enemigo.
> 
> A los terroristas yankees solo les costo apretar un botón... Mientras el eje de la resistencia se juega la vida en cada acción. Por eso a unos los consideramos héroes y a los otros unas simples sabandijas...
> 
> *Siria será la tumba del imperialismo gUSAno!!*





licancabur dijo:


> Un resumen desde Farsnews:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tierra Azul (21 Jun 2017)

Para el que no sepa lo que es el sionismo..

El blog del viejo topo: La acusación de antisemitismo como disculpa para justificar la barbarie. El parangón sionismo-nazismo.


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 264-265-266-267-268-269-270-271-272-273-274-275  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Azrael_II dijo:


> He estado viendo videos sobre hezbollah y resulta que es "terrorista" desde 2013(creo) en la UE por presiones de EEUU e Israel, el detonante fue el apoyo a Assad
> 
> Es decir si hubiera apoyado a Al Qaeda serian los buenos ?¿





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – June 20, 2017: Situation Further Escalates In Syria *
> 
> Syrian War Report
> 
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> ¿Te parece poco que los Guardianes de la Revolucion Islamica dispare misiles balisticos, atraviesen el espacio aereo de dos paises, con el consentimiento de sus respectivos gobiernos legales, e impacten exactamente en el objetivo asignado en un perfecto ejercicio de precision?
> 
> ¿Hay algún analista de Oriente Medio que no se muriera de la risa. si alguien selo hubiera contado hace tan solo dos años?
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day@iraqi_day 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> *#Mosul #Iraq map update.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Press TV‏@PressTV 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> *Infographics: IRGC missile attack against Daesh in Syria*





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Insisto, cualquier día pasa cualquier cosa. En el Báltico y/o en Siria. El derribo del Shahed 129 es más leña al fuego. Fui demasiado optimista al pensar que con Trump los yanquis optarían por la vía diplomática. En los mentideros al uso se respira mal ambiente. A veces esto parecen los prolegómenos de 1914. Una tontada más y de repente se desata la esquizofrenia. Hay quien piensa que cuanto antes mejor, que así será más limitado, cuando se constate que se recibe, tanto o más que se da. Ojalá me equivoque.





Harman dijo:


> Bassem retwitteó
> Max Blumenthal‏@MaxBlumenthal 10 hhace 10 horas
> 
> Trump's policy in E. Syria risks a war w/ Iran that relieves pressure on ISIS. No wonder so many neocons support it.
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> Se calienta la cosa
> 
> Bombarderos rusos interceptan dos aviones de reconocimiento de EE.UU sobre el mar báltico (Esta es nueva)
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 17 minhace 17 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // East #DAMASCUS
> #SAA & allies captured multiple blocks + monitored fire-control over the mosque in Ein Tarma Valley
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> Esto se puede desmadrar por culpa de las provocaciones de "cuatro" tarados que en su día no recibieron dos hostias bien dadas. Y los soplapollas que los jalean en el foro igual:
> Artículo escrito y publicado en medio norteamericano
> 
> PARTE I*
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> *PARTE II
> 
> Sin embargo, como los altos comandantes estadounidenses han explicado, la noción de una "zona de exclusión aérea" u otra zona segura que requiera una campaña militar masiva dentro de Siria que devastará las fuerzas gubernamentales y causará miles de muertes civiles debido a que muchas defensas aéreas Se encuentran en zonas urbanas. También podría conducir a una victoria para Al Qaeda y / o su spin-off, Estado Islámico, un destino horrible para la mayoría de los sirios.
> 
> ...







Durruty dijo:


> Hay que saber conocer el verdadero alcance de la paciencia rusa.
> 
> Hace 5 0 6 años fue viral en Rusia un video gravado por una camara de seguridad en un consultorio medico ruso.
> 
> ...





pamarvilla dijo:


> Del soldado SAA Wassim Issa.
> Espectaculares imágenes del trabajo de las fuerzas acorazadas en *Qaboun,* Damasco. Hace una idea de las supremas dificultades que suponen la desratización y avances en áreas urbanas.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNQci6CyEt8
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> El arma que se ve desde el minuto 3:05 al 3:50 se carga varias manzanas de un plumazo. Es impresionante, nunca la había visto. Parece termobárica.
> 
> Alguien sabe como se llama?
> 
> Por cierto, en el minuto 6:45 les dan un buen enterramiento en vida a las ratas del Bartolo





barganiza dijo:


> Es una instalación antiminas UR-77, de época soviética.
> 
> Es de esas que lanzan un cordón explosivo.
> 
> ...





otalko dijo:


> inquietante:
> DECLARACIÓN DE ESTADOS UNIDOS: ESTAMOS LISTOS PARA LA GUERRA CON RUSIA
> 
> Declaración de Estados Unidos: estamos listos para la guerra con Rusia | Geopolitica.RU





Harman dijo:


> _No se lo cree ni ellos_





Harman dijo:


> _Las Ratas se siguen matando entre ellas.
> 
> A ver si aumentan el ritmo de matarse entre ellas a miles y acabamos antes este Drama._
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 36 shace 36 segundos
> 
> #Syria #Battle for #Raqqa - Situation Map Update -
> *#SDF made some progress south of the Euphrates:*





Harman dijo:


> _Los kurdos tropiezan 2 veces con la misma piedra.
> La codicia no les permite pararse a recordar._
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Majd Fahd@Syria_Protector 6 hhace 6 horas
> 
> Private: SAA Pilot Ali Fahd is with SDF in Tabqa & in good condition. Gen. Suheil Hassan (Tiger) negotiating with the Kurds to recover him.
> *
> *SAA Pilot Ali Fahd está con SDF en Tabqa y en buenas condiciones. Gen. Suheil Hassan (Tiger) negociando con los kurdos para recuperarlo.*





Harman dijo:


> _La "oveja negra" kurda_
> 
> 
> Kurdistan24 English‏@K24English 3 hHace 3 horas
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> Los kurdos sirios no son una fuerza monolitica.
> 
> El otro dia no recuerdo quien se preguntaba de una critica directa, en un comunicado de Rusia, al PYD, la fuerza politica de la que el YPG es la vertiente militar.
> 
> ...





arriondas dijo:


> Iniciado por *Yihadi Barcelo *
> Que somos los unicos que las lamentamos ya que el resto son anti-occidentales y por lo tanto se alegran de nuestra destrucción.
> 
> 
> Ese argumento es válido para un comehamburgesas con obesidad mórbida y edad mental de cinco años, pero no para los que postean por aquí. Una vez más, algunos confunden Occidente con neoliberalismo y americanismo, cuando en realidad es algo bien diferente. Los que apoyan a Al-Assad no son antioccidentales, sino todo lo contrario. Porque ellos sí pueden reconocer al verdadero enemigo de Occidente; ese no es ni el presidente sirio ni Putin. Por lo tanto, defender a Occidente y al mismo tiempo apoyar el yihadismo es una enorme contradicción. Cria cuervos...



*
ATAQUE TROLL MASIVO, VARIAS PÁGINAS CONTAMINADAS*



BookChin777 dijo:


> *ESPECIAL PARA TROLLS (INFO BELOW)*
> 
> "*Hasbará* (hebreo הַסְבָּרָה, "explicación, esclarecimiento") es un término utilizado por el Estado de Israel y por grupos independientes para describir sus esfuerzos por explicar las políticas del gobierno israelí y fomentar la imagen de Israel en el mundo.
> 
> ...





tataratt dijo:


> Seguid dando coba a los trolls, seguid...





Atalaya dijo:


> *Ignoro si sois conscientes, pero los trolls os han llevado al huerto y el hilo ya lo controlan ellos gracias a vuestras respuestas.
> 
> Ellos son profesionales del troleo, no piqueis no seais ingenuos.*


----------



## Loignorito (22 Jun 2017)

Esto último que has posteado es importante en lo que respecta a nosotros como plataforma informativa. No podemos permitirnos el lujo de obviar el constante e incrementado ataque que estamos sufriendo por hacer lo que hacemos. No podemos permitirnos que alguien entre nosotros piense que es admisible darles cuerda a los trolls. Tampoco podemos obviar que entre quienes les dan cuerda, hay algunos que son tan trolls como ellos y solo son el 'resorte' necesario para que su vómito desinformativo gane fuerza. Y entiendo que puede resultar dificil reconocer quien es quien, pero, si como grupo aceptamos estos hechos y sentamos unas *directrices* y optamos por tratar como 'apestado' a quien no las cumpla, los que son inocentes se corregirán, y quienes son lo que son, quedarán expuestos.

Debemos ser conscientes de que si nosotros no actuamos como una unidad homogénea, *ellos sí lo hacen*.


----------



## Incorrezto (22 Jun 2017)

no estoy de acuerdo.

me reservo mi derecho a no acatar ninguna directriz, aunque comparta alguna.


----------



## Loignorito (22 Jun 2017)

Incorrezto dijo:


> no estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> me reservo mi derecho a no acatar ninguna directriz, aunque comparta alguna.



Cierto que es tu derecho y el de todos. El problema es que así ganan ellos. No somos una 'unidad' y ellos sí. Eso siendo menos, les hace más fuertes. Nuestra suerte es que son bastante mediocres.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Jun 2017)

MEnudo intuil AL ASSAD,tiene armas quimicas y no sabe usarlas..
SADAM al menos logro reconquistar ALFAO con armas quimicas y hovercrats..meudo genio militar


----------



## Justo Bueno (22 Jun 2017)

Loignorito dijo:


> Esto último que has posteado es importante en lo que respecta a nosotros como plataforma informativa. No podemos permitirnos el lujo de obviar el constante e incrementado ataque que estamos sufriendo por hacer lo que hacemos. No podemos permitirnos que alguien entre nosotros piense que es admisible darles cuerda a los trolls. Tampoco podemos obviar que entre quienes les dan cuerda, hay algunos que son tan trolls como ellos y solo son el 'resorte' necesario para que su vómito desinformativo gane fuerza. Y entiendo que puede resultar dificil reconocer quien es quien, pero, si como grupo aceptamos estos hechos y sentamos unas *directrices* y optamos por tratar como 'apestado' a quien no las cumpla, los que son inocentes se corregirán, y quienes son lo que son, quedarán expuestos.
> 
> Debemos ser conscientes de que si nosotros no actuamos como una unidad homogénea, *ellos sí lo hacen*.



_Entiendo lo que quieres decir Loignorito, pero ¿directrices en burbuja? No creo que funcione. Lo único que funciona es ignore+reportar. Alguna vez se ha dado el caso que una página COMPLETA del hilo de Harman, eran todo posts de usuarios que tengo ignorados... eso es grave, pero cualquier mono con wifi puede ponerse a teclear. Mira el comentarista estrella del Bacterio, Fulanitodeyihadguay... ¿y qué le hago? Si es que se desacreditan solos... por lo menos me ha subido el hilo. 
Saludos cordiales a todos los que valéis la pena, utilizad bien vuestros agradecimientos y el ignore.
Aquí, mientras pueda, seguiré recopilando las aportaciones con mejor valoración._

******************************************************************************************************************

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 275-276-277-278  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Incorrezto dijo:


> (...)
> 
> Es que Occidente, al menos como lo veo yo, no es un territorio sino unos valores. Y desde luego, quien representa estos valores en la zona es Assad.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía:* Syrian News *(FB)
> 
> "El Presidente Assad lanza durante la sesión del Consejo de Ministros, el Proyecto Nacional de Reforma Administrativa:
> 
> ...





eolico dijo:


> Esto es un continuo off-topic de los troles.
> 
> - Propaganda de israel
> - Discusiones bizantinas sobre islam
> ...





El-Mano dijo:


> Cuando no logran respuesta de los mas habituales del tema... curiosamente viene gente "nueva" para citarles... ¿casualidad? ¿donde?
> 
> Ampliad el ignore para sus altavoces, ya que la mayoría son troles de refuerzo... y a los otros "anti-troles" también, que son usados para enterrar los mensajes de calidad del hilo.
> 
> La pena es para el que no esta registrado, que tiene que comerse mucha bazofia.





Harman dijo:


> Trouble in Riyadh: Saudi crown prince sacked by king
> 
> 
> Problemas en Riyadh: el príncipe heredero saudí destituido por el rey
> ...





Creador de Mitos dijo:


> *From the ashes we will rise!!*
> 
> La reconstrucción de Aleppo sigue su curso:
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 7 hHace* 7 horas
> *
> *#Syria #Damascus #EastGhouta #EasternGhouta Full Reports from today's Newly Launched #SAA #SRG #NDF & Allied operation @ the Ain Tarma Area.*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 4 minhace 4 minutos
> 
> The #US-backed Kurdish terrorists #SDF cut off the electrical supply to AlKhafseh water pump station that supplies #Aleppo with water!
> *
> *#SDF los terroristas kurdos respaldados por EE.UU. cortó el suministro eléctrico a la estación de bombeo de agua AlKhafseh que suministra #Aleppo con agua!*





vil. dijo:


> A ver voy a cita aquí a este cretino para que se vea el nivel de estos elementos...
> 
> Ya le expliqué en su momento lo que significaba la bajada del petroleo y una de sus consecuencias más directas: el contango...
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Con respecto a los kurdos pienso que despues de derrotar a las ratas sionistas, (tanto isis como rebeldes yihadistas), se debe evitar el enfrentamiento con estos y puesto que ya es conocido un cierto descontento por parte de gente vieja del PKK y sobre todo kurdos que aún les queda un poco de dignidad y no ven con buenos ojos la presencia de las bases yankees (sobre todo kurdo-turcos), Iran y Siria deberían de estrechar relaciones con estos y financiarlos, la idea es organizar una insurgencia antiimperialista desde dentro, joder a los traidores del PYD y sus brazos armados ypg de esta forma. Ya es conocido algunos secuestros por este tema, a si que la resistencia solo tiene que avivar las ganas de venganza del PKK y los kurdo turcos contra los paises OTANicos que vieron con buenos ojos el genocidio de lo kurdos en Turquia, y que vean al PYD como complices.
> 
> De todas formas solo es cuestion de tiempo que los pedofilos yankees los dejen vendidos y los traicionen, como llevan haciendo toda la historia, vease Saddam,Gadafi, ahora Qatar... entonces las ratas kurdas pediran clemencia





txarra dijo:


> Ese es el problema de los kurdos, aunque nos vendan que el YPG funciona mediante un sistema de democracia directa las decisiones las toma una élite, como en todas partes, y esta élite solo busca su propio interes cortoplacista.
> 
> El PKK nunca ha reclamado ningún territorio sirio, porque nunca ha habido un kurdistán sirio, el propio Ocalan siempre defendió la creación de un kurdistán en Turquía, porque esa es la tierra de los kurdos. El actual liderazgo del YPG ha traicionado el proyecto político del PKK solo porque EEUU les ha prometido un estado kurdo, pero...
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Leith Abou Fadel‏@leithfadel 7 hhace *7 horas*
> 
> A lot of Russian air activity over Syria this morning. Many airstrikes reported from Deir Ezzor to Sukhnah.
> *
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (22 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 278-279-280-281-282-283  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Lezgian dijo:


> *Miembros de los CASCOS BLANCOS, decapitaron a soldados sirios capturados en Daraa, esto ya no sorprende, ya estamos acostumbrados a estas obras humanitarias*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jurbu dijo:


> *El último embajador de EEUU en Damasco, Robert Ford*, considerado como uno de los desencadenantes del conflicto en Siria, ha hecho sonar el mea culpa “Nos equivocamos. No podemos cortar la influencia de Irán en Siria. *Del mismo modo que EEUU se ha visto obligado a retirarse del Líbano y de Iraq, se verá obligado también a salir de Siria”
> *
> Según la agencia iraní Fars News, el último embajador norteamericano en Damasco, Robert Ford, subrayó que los kurdos sirios no deberían confiar en EEUU, ya que este último les abandonará.
> 
> ...





pgas dijo:


> Kerry --> Ford ---> FSA-ISIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...





toni kurz dijo:


> Lo venimos diciendo aqui. Los kurdos , salvo sus cabezas que saldrán mas millonarios, van hacia el desastre. Este ex embajador usano lo dice con todas las letras.
> Este personaje es fuente de "primera mano" ya que al igual que en todas las desestabilizaciones en el mundo el embajador local juega un papel protagonista.
> Eso sí, puede fallar como el Libia, donde sus cachorros se lo follaron y lo mataron.





Lezgian dijo:


> *El IRGC publica los detalles de sus ataques con misiles contra ISIS en Siria*
> 
> El Cuerpo de Guardias de la Revolución Islámica de Irán ha publicado un informe sobre sus ataques aéreos del domingo en las posiciones de terroristas de ISIS en cuatro partes de la ciudad siria de Deir ez-Zor
> 
> ...





Abu-Yunis dijo:


> El ISIS debe de estar infiltradísimo de agentes dobles, porque esa información tan detallada que maneja el IGRC no puede obtenerse más que sobre el terreno, tanto la localización precisa de los objetivos alcanzados como los daños causados.





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 1 minHace 1 minuto
> 
> -GEROMAN- Retwitteó Ali Özkök
> 
> ...





circodelia2 dijo:


> (...)
> 
> The'Nimr'Tiger ðŸ‡¸ðŸ‡¾ (@Souria4Syrians) on Twitter
> 
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> Realmente los "rojavos" pseudomarxistas que se han vendido al imperialismo gringo traicionando a su patria de acogida intentando hacer del 'kurdistán' sirio un nuevo Kosovo, merecen todo lo que les va a caer encima a corto plazo. Es increíble que unas gentes REFUGES a las que dio asilo el padre de Assad
> muerdan la mano que los acogió, pero así es la condición humana. De paso estos hijos de puta aliados con el sionismo y con los 'demócratas' sauditas, con su pacto contra natura hacen un flaco favor al, por ahora, débil movimiento revolucionario. Supongo que en breve Arabia se encargará de confeccionat los nuevos uniformes islámicos para las rojavas que andan por los montes enseñando trenzas...
> En cualquier caso, siempre se aprende algo nuevo...
> La Historia sigue; y a ella se viene llorado. ¿Oído kurdos?





Lezgian dijo:


> Esta mañana Qalaat rata reportaba esto:
> 
> Qalaat Al Mudiq @QalaatAlMudiq
> 
> ...





desde dijo:


> La OTAN esta tensando la cuerda, veremos hasta cuando aguanta, mas le valdria a los ciudadanos europeos empezar a meter en cintura a sus politicos porque quienes van a sufrir las consecuencias, como en toda guerra, sera la poblacion civil.
> 
> *VIDEO: Caza Su-27 'enseña los dientes' a un F-16 que se acercó al avión del ministro de Defensa ruso *
> 
> ...





4motion dijo:


> Tengo CLARO que lamentablemente en EUROPA como vasallos de los GUSANOS estamos en el bando de los MALOS.





Peineto dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Estamos en manos de auténticos imbéciles, maleducados, analfabetos, vendepatrias, traidores, inconscientes, incompetentes funcionales, débiles mentales y un largo etc. de adjetivos 'ad hoc'.





BookChin777 dijo:


> *VÍDEO: Aviones sirios y rusos golpean los suburbios del este de Damasco mientras avanzan las tropas*
> 
> "DAMASCUS, SYRIA (4: 00) –Las explosiones retumbantes resonaron a través de los suburbios del este de la capital siria mientras que *el ejército sirio reanuda una operación a gran escala para retomar los districtos sostenidos por rebeldes de Jobar y de Ein Tarma.*
> 
> ...





lukas_h dijo:


> Imagino que de lo aprendido habrán sacado sus conclusiones. Hoy en día experimentan con quienes tienen más a mano, como los palestinos de Gaza. Si fueron capaces de usar fósforo blanco en una zona tan densamente poblada o gases nerviosos con efectos desconocidos para los médicos, se puede esperar cualquier cosa...
> 
> Extraigo un fragmento de aquí: *El arsenal nuclear, químico y biológico de Israel*
> 
> ...





carlosito dijo:


> Yo reconozco haber contestado a los troles, pero es ya de tanta saturación. Igualmente podemos hacer reporte a los dos como Barcelo y Mick Jagger por off-topic y provocación. Yo ya hice de mi parte.
> 
> Evitemos contestar a los troles y los antitroles ya están muy activos porque la guerra la está ganando el gobierno sirio, SEAMOS HIPERACTIVOS Y POSTEEEMOS EL CUADRUPLE DE LO QUE ELLOS HACEN PARA ENTERRAR SUS MENSAJES.
> 
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> Carlosito: el método que dices es el mejor para convertir este hilo en un circo. Te propongo uno alternativo;
> IGNORE e intervenir cuando hay que hacerlo. Es así de simple, amigo.





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Topete GLZ*
> 
> "Siria - Helicóptero Sirio MI-8 fue dañado por el ISIS en los cielos del norte de Deir ez-Zor, el aparato aterrizó en urgencia en el Aeropuerto militar de Qamishli - 21 Junio 2017"
> 
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Como escribí anteriormente, el guión gringo seguido al pie de la letra por sus cachorros terroristas,(rojavos incluidos) implica la defensa a ultranza del camino hacia Deir. Los gringos lo han expresado claramente diciendo a sus terroristas:
> 
> Vamos a combatir al malvado Assad hasta vuestra última gota de sangre...de ahí toda la serie de trapacerías cometidas por esta banda de delincuentes internacionales, pues la caída de Deir en manos gringas impediría el proyecto de LA NUEVA RUTA DE LA SEDA desde China hasta Portugal, dejando en el ostracismo a 'la nación indispensable'





carlosito dijo:


> Viendo la situación actual del frente. Se deduce fácilmente que el epicentro del conflicto será el control de Deir Ezzor y el Eúfrates. Teniendo a los FSA, HTS y otros yihaidistas como Ahrar al Sham en pugnas internas; por lo cual no harán ofensivas a cort plazo, El EAS puede concentrar sus fuerzas en la operación "gran amanecer" para liberar el desierto sirio.
> 
> La batalla de Aleppo que supuso el poder liberar bastantes efectivos del ejército sirio la liquidación de varias bolsas en Damasco permiten hacer ofensiva en varios flancos contra el EI y también avanzar hacia el desierto sur y en Daraa. Por otra parte la aviación Rusa puede optimizar sus recursos mediante la estrategia de altos al fuego temporales y destinar a las zonas donde el EAS mantiene la ofensiva.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (22 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 283-284-285-286-287-288-289  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> *Ejército sirio mata a decenas de combatientes yihadistas en el este de Damasco*
> por *Leith Fadel*
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – June 21, 2017: Government Forces Launched Large Advance In Daraa *
> 
> Syrian War Report





Durruty dijo:


> LA REPUBLICA ISLAMICA DE IRAN DICE NO AL ADOCTRINAMIENTO Y A LA IMPREGNACION DE SU SISTEMA EDUCATIVO POR EL VIRUS DE LA DECADENCIA MORAL DE OCCIDENTE!!
> 
> (Google) Mientras tanto, después de semanas de controversia, Irán ha decidido retirarse de la agenda de la educación global ideado por la ONU, conocida como Educación 2030.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> army control entire nusra trenches in jisr neighborhood , ain terma
> *
> *El Ejército en control de todas las trincheras de nusra, en el vecindario de jisr, ain, terma*





Harman dijo:


> Within Syria‏ @WithinSyriaBlog 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> HizboAllah aiming it's cameras and other things at Israeli soldiers who think they are "sneaking" on Lebanese boarders
> *
> *Hezbollah enfoca sus cámaras y otras cosas en soldados israelíes que piensan que están "furtivamente" en la frontera libanesa*





Lezgian dijo:


> Estas imagenes tienen más fuerza que cualquier palabra.
> 
> El mensaje es claro, os estamos vigilando, y si seguis vivos es por que nosotros os dejamos...





Peineto dijo:


> Me extrañaba que el "Tigre" estuviese parado tanto tiempo. Ahora lo entiendo.
> Tras servir la USAF como ISISAF, mientras presume de coalición terrorista anti terrorista esquizoide, el ejército sirio, de consuno con sus aliados está elaborando una nueva serie de tácticas para enfrentarse a esta banda de HDLGP que no respetan ni a su propia madre (sionistas incluidos). Parece tratarse del juego del gato y el ratón, con la diferencia de que ahora es el juego del oso y las ratas.
> Hasta ahora los gringos lo que han conseguido es quedar con el culo al aire demostrando ser la madre del terrorismo internacional, guarida de ratas,, ratones, sapos, víboras y culebras, centro del mal del mundo mundial y Estado más que gamberro en compañía de su hermanastro pequeño la entidad sionista roba tierras y roba exclusiva de semitismo cuando para semitas los árabes y no esta horda de emigrantes sin una gota de sangre semita.
> Es de suponer que tras este paréntesis tengamos más noticias de este frente...





Harman dijo:


> Leith Abou Fadel‏@leithfadel 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Syrian Army advances in both Jobar and 'Ayn Tarma today - militants given chance to surrender before the army pushes offensive in full gear
> *
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> USA ES EL CREADOR DEL ESTADO ISLAMICO
> 
> (Google) Líder Supremo de la Revolución Islámica en Irán, el Imam Sayyed Ali Khamenei subrayó que las afirmaciones de Estados Unidos de luchar contra el terrorismo en la región es una mentira, señalando que Washington es el lado que creó el grupo terrorista ISIL.
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *EL CASTILLO DE NAIPES SIONISTA/YIHADISTA SE SIGUE DEsMORONANDO.*
> 
> El parlamento alemán vota para retirar tropas de la base aérea turca de Incirlik
> 
> ...





pamarvilla dijo:


> Poz sip. Algún otro empieza a recular o resituar su culo.
> 
> 
> *El Gobierno francés apuesta por la lucha conjunta con Rusia contra los grupos terroristas radicados en Siria, afirma el canciller galo, Jean-Yves Le Drian.*
> ...





Harman dijo:


> The'Nimr'Tiger@Souria4Syrians 56 minHace 56 minutos
> 
> FSA sources claim Saudi Arabia to create a joint operation room in Jordan to fight Shuhada Liwa Al Yarmouk and HTS (Nusra) in Daraa
> 
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> Puta madre!!
> 
> Al final es Arabia Saudi quien va a finaciar la guerra civil de las ratas, y ademas pone las armas que le compro a USA!!





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 10 minhace 10 minutos
> 
> *Russian Su-30 over Tartous*





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef@MIG29_ 1 minhace 1 minuto
> 
> West #Raqqa CS || Military Source to me
> ISIS Attack Syrian Army Tiger forces in Abo Sosa Village since Hours
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> con la informacion que nos acaba de dar Paarmavilla de la desbandada otanica tenemos:
> australia
> jordania
> canada
> ...





Atalaya dijo:


> *Creo recordar que después del criminal ataque de Deir Ez Zor los daneses también replegaron velas, ya que se achacaba a sus F-16 y no les gustó verse envueltos en semejante tema.*





Vize dijo:


> les están pegando duro con aviación incluida 3:18, aquí el video
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDtRYUXdDw4





Loignorito dijo:


> *El ultimátum ruso fuerza al Pentágono a "reducir su espacio" en Siria*
> 
> *Extractos:*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha retwitteó
> Sayed Abolfazl‏ @IRI_SEAMAN 46 minhace 46 minutos
> 
> update:
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Más fotografías de los “traviesos” soldaditos israelíes en Líbano_
> 
> 
> ElectronicResistance‏ @ResistanceER 7 hHace 7 horas
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day@iraqi_day 4 hHace 4 horas
> 
> *#Mosul #Iraq map update.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day @iraqi_day 3 min
> 
> First image of Al-Nuri Mosque after #ISIS detonated in #Mosul Old city.
> *
> *Primera imagen de la Mezquita de Al-Nuri después de #ISIS detonar en #Mosul Ciudad Vieja.*





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Buenos musulmanes son estos, reventando mezquitas.
> 
> La mejor manera de borrar la identidad de un pueblo es destruyendo su historia. Igual que los nazis cuando arrasaron Varsovia, o los anglos cuando volaron Dresde y múltiples iglesias italianas que no eran objetivos militares. Esta es una de las razones para las que el ISIS fue diseñado: convertir su zona de influencia en un erial cultural, crear copias de lo que son EEUU e Israel.
> 
> Edito: AMAQ (la central de medios de esta gente) *confirma la destrucción de la mezquita pero lo atribuye a un bombardeo usano*. Para mí lo mismo es, lo haya hecho quien lo haya hecho.





Harman dijo:


> Islamic World News‏ @A7_Mirza 32 minHace 32 minutos
> 
> Ber Qasab liberated by #SAA & allies
> #Syria
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Brasco_Aad‏ @Brasco_Aad 3 hhace 3 horas
> 
> PRESIDENT MACRON OF FRANCE: THERE IS NO LEGITIMATE SUBSTITUTE FOR PRESIDENT BASHAR AL ASSAD AND FRANCE WILL NOT PURSUE HIS DEPARTURE ANYMORE
> *
> ...





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Creo que no tardaremos en saber por dónde le tienen cogido para que ande jugando con sus pagadores.
> 
> Noticias de Turquía:
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *"PRESIDENTE MACRON DE FRANCIA: NO HAY SUBSTITUT LEGITIMOS PARA QUE EL PRESIDENTE BASHAR AL ASSAD Y FRANCIA NO HAGAN SU DESARROLLO ANYMORE"*
> 
> _¿Se entiende? Que poca vergüenza tienen. Por eso siempre especifico si he revisado una traducción o no. Me fío poquísimo de Macron, pero es significativo que "pronuncie esas palabras". Veremos luego como se acoplan esas declaraciones a la realidad sobre el terreno._
> 
> ...





Galizu_Ulf dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Optimista: Dentro de poco vamos a comer mierda...

Pesimista: Y llegara para todos?

Viva el Pueblo Sirio y sus Aliados...y tambien todos aquellos que ayudan a desmontar desde sus posibilidades este inmenso FAKE. Saludos a todos por la informacion y vuestro esfuerzo (menos a los HDLGP que se dedican a enmierdar el hilo)[/QUOTE]


----------



## campetxano (22 Jun 2017)

ánimo, compañero. A ver como gestionas lo del D(r)on gUSAno abatido y el proceso de paz en dará tal vez por el movimiento diplomático Jordano derivado del qatari (quien sabe, en estos momentos aún sin confirmar, y quien sabe que se confirmara).
Me gusta leer este hilo cuando acabo con l o del principal, por repasar y fijar. Un trabajo Magnífico!


----------



## Loignorito (22 Jun 2017)

Noticias de posibles frentes futuros:

Cuidado con el Rif

21/6/2017
9:09
* BAAB AL SHAMS*
Beatríz Yubero

_Por Javier Fernández Arribas_ 

Las protestas en el Rif pueden provocar una inestabilidad en todo Marruecos de consecuencias impredecibles. También existe la posibilidad de que la situación que se ha ido extendiendo por toda la región e, incluso, por otras ciudades del país, como la capital Rabat, sea una oportunidad para cambiar esquemas de poder […]

Fuente: *Guerra Siria*


----------



## Javisklax (22 Jun 2017)

Este manantial de información se merece chinchetorra de la buena,y me tenéis chincheteado la mierda yihadista del bacterio... Un poquito de vergüenza aunque solo sea por las víctimas del terrorismo que ese sujeto defiende,arriba hilo de recomendada y obligada lectura


----------



## Tierra Azul (23 Jun 2017)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=19638508&postcount=3067


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 289-290-291-292  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Vize dijo:


> *ojo al dato
> 
> Russian AD S-300 missile launched from tartus port
> Alot of people saw the missile heading west
> ...





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> *El ejército sirio ha disparado algo, quizás el S-300, en Tartus*
> 
> Fuente 1: URGENTE: Enorme explosión en Tartus.
> 
> ...





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Parece que lo de Tartus al final no era nada. Querer traer las cosas al minuto es lo que tiene.
> 
> Minivideo de la voladura de la mezquita de Al Nuri (13 segundos)





Hermericus dijo:


> Musab‏ @MusabofEire 3 hHace 3 horas
> Más
> #Hama #Serbian Neo Nazi Dimitri Karan died fighting #FSA in #Syria he was a " Soldier of the #SAA "





txarra dijo:


> Eso es porque es serbio, aliado de Rusia, los serbios fueron los que se tragaron toda la intervención de la OTAN en yugoslavia, no creo que hayan olvidado la década de los 90.
> 
> Por eso el serbio lucha con el SAA y los patriotas ukronazis masacran a los civiles en el Dombass.





Loignorito dijo:


> No te falta razón. E igual vemos dentro de unos años a los nazis ucranianos cambiar de bando y reconocer al real agresor. Incluso en unas décadas podremos ver que ya pocos se decantan por una ideología entendiendo a estas como lo que son realmente: cizaña. Fachas y rojos quieren a sus hijos. Fachas y rojos quieren tener futuro. Fachas y rojos quieren poder vivir en paz y ser felices, entonces ¿esto es una cuestión de fachas y rojos? Más bien de unos pocos seres depravados que juegan a ser dioses, pero conocen bien como controlar los extremos opuestos, alimentando y desgastando a unos y a otros según convenga a los tiempos, pero siempre mirando los toros desde la barrera.





ccartech dijo:


> M Green‏ @MmaGreen 2 hHace 2 horas
> Más
> En respuesta a @MmaGreen
> Youth volunteers from the Latin Parish of St. Francis cleaned and repainted sidewalks and roads throughout the city of Aleppo (21/06/2017)
> ...





Guzmán de Berga dijo:


> Bashar que no se fie de ésta gentuza que parece un poco naïf. De las palabras de Macron a acabar con un palo en el culo en medio del desierto hay un encuentro amistoso de distancia.





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Syrian News* (FB)
> 
> "Con ocasión de Laylat al-Qadr* (1)* ... la Primera Dama Asma al-Assad participa en el Iftar*(2)* "Lamat al-Kheir" en el Hall de Joury en la ciudad de Homs ... la Primera Dama también visitó un evento benéfico donde se hacen productos a mano.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Video de propaganda de ISIS de 40 minutos muestra enfrentamientos con fuerzas kurdas en la batalla por Raqqa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ccartech dijo:


> dado retwitteó
> WorldOnAlert‏ @worldonalert 2 hHace 2 horas
> Más
> En respuesta a @worldonalert
> ...





SPQR dijo:


> Se está acabando. Creo que veremos la toma definitiva de Mosul en una semana o 10 dias como máximo.
> 
> Luego han de ir a por Tal Afar, y lo lógico seria que despues fueran a por la bolsa esa de ratas negras que queda entre el Tigris y Kirkuk. Ahí puede haber movida con los Peshmerga de Barzani.
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Que ha pasado en el mediterraneo con un misil?
> 
> Y en tartus?





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Ha habido un aviso en las redes de un posible disparo de S300 en Tartus con dirección al mar.
> 
> No hay explicación ninguna, o simplemente que la gente tiene los nervios a flor de piel y cualquier cosa le parece un disparo de S 300.
> 
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> ¿Dónde lleva SDF los heridos en Raqqa? ¿Hay cifras?
> 
> Belgas y noruegos siguen apoyando a USA militarmente;
> 
> ...





SPQR dijo:


> Achtung! Ladrillaco insáiz, pero interesante. Por cierto, le he echado un vistazo por encima al vídrio ese de los 36 minutos y la parte final es muy inquietante, aparecen imágenes de los imánes wahabitas, las pateras en Italia, las riadas de refugees en Alemania, imágenes de Londres, de Amsterdam, de Bruselas....
> 
> Me ha dado la impresión de ser una especie de testamento, como diciendo nuestro califato en Siria se termina, pero nos mudaremos a Eurabia, digo Europa. Próximamente en sus plazas, en sus metros, en sus trenes, en sus estadios... todo ello patrocinado por nuestros queridos aliados de barbaria wahabí.
> 
> ...





jurbu dijo:


> Rusia comenzó este martes a trasladar sus sistemas de defensa antiaérea dese la costa a zonas más centrales de Siria.
> 
> Rusia traslada sus sistemas S-300 y S-400 hacia el centro de Siria
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 293-294-295  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Sir Torpedo dijo:


> (...)
> 
> *¿Se confirma que los rusos han tumbado un Global Haw de esos?*
> 
> ...





ccartech dijo:


> The Intel Crab‏ @IntelCrab 1 hHace 1 hora
> Más
> The #Bundestag has OK'd the withdrawal of #German troops from #Turkey's #Incirlik airbase.
> 
> ...





desde dijo:


> Lo que algunos foreros veniais diciendo desde hace tiempo parece que se va confirmando, Turquia sera la encargada de tratar con los kurdos con Siria y sus aliados mirando hacia otro lado.
> Turquía envía nuevo contingente de fuerzas especiales a Siria - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> 
> *Fuerzas especiales turcas llegan a Alepo, Siria, para reforzar a los combatientes que apoyan, algo que podría ser una nueva ofensiva contra las fuerzas kurdas.*
> ...





Nico dijo:


> Las ratas terroristas (de ISIS) están por caer. Se sienten los últimos estertores. La agonía final.
> 
> Lo único que ruego es que no se vayan atacando Deir Ezzor más allá de las posibilidades de los defensores. Ojalá puedan resistir estas últimas semanas que quedan.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 5 hHace *5 horas*
> 
> *#Syria #Ithriya #Syrian Reporter report about #SAA Military Operation launched earlier today from Enbaj to #Ithriya & advancing 12 KM.*





Harman dijo:


> _El motivo del aparente parón de los Tigers_
> 
> 
> Leith Abou Fadel@leithfadel 4 hHace 4 horas
> ...





desde dijo:


> Nuevo incidente con un Su-22 sobre las posiciones de la oposición en Siria - RT
> *Nuevo incidente con un Su-22 sobre las posiciones de la oposición en Siria*
> 
> Un avión militar de la coalición liderada por EE.UU. obligó el pasado 20 de junio a un Su-22 de la Fuerza Aérea siria a suspender una maniobra sobre las posiciones de las Fuerzas Democráticas Sirias (FDS) en las afueras de la ciudad de Al Tabqa (Al Thawra), en la provincia de Raqa, informa TASS citando a CNN. Es el segundo incidente de ese tipo después de que un F/A-18E estadounidense derribara un Su-22 el 18 de junio.
> ...





lukas_h dijo:


> No recuerdo quien preguntó por el nombre de un arma usada recientemente para desratizar por docenas y que parecía termobárica por los efectos apreciados en las imágenes. Imagino que ya le habrán contestado o ya sabrá la respuesta. De no ser así, de casualidad me topé con algún vídeo, incluso en ruso... Al parecer le llaman *UR-77 Meteorit*. Es de finales de los 70 y se emplea principalmente para desminado aunque después de lo visto, también resulta efectiva para limpiar zonas de indeseables...
> 
> [youtube]QLGJowyqktI[/youtube]





Harman dijo:


> (_Respuesta a pregunta sobre suministros Deir_)
> 
> _Si._
> _Los lanzan en paracaídas desde los grandes aviones rusos._
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 10 minhace 10 minutos
> 
> #SAA controls all points of Tal Ghurab in #BadiaAlSham;
> Americans to withdraw from Zakaf to #Tanf soon or late
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 36 minhace 36 minutos
> 
> 18 #Israel|i Fighter Jets Deployed in #SaudiArabia to Prevent Coup
> *
> ...





Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Este gabacho hijo de puta se vuelve a poner gallito. ¿Qué valores, *SO MIERDA*, el de "puentes, no muros"? ¿No habéis tenido suficientes Bataclanes, putos franceses?


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 295-296-297-298-299  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 12 minHace 12 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // MAYADEEN TV
> #SAA restores control over Nassib Border Crossing
> ...





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Las armas son como los libros, tienen mucho orgullo, si las prestas no vuelven.





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // #MAYADEEN EXCLUSIVE
> Large reconciliation starts under #Russia|n supervision for the city of #Daraa
> ...





Ratnik dijo:


>





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> *U.S. EQ-4 GLOBAL HAWK DRONE SHOT DOWN BY RUSSIAN S-300 OVER MEDITERRANEAN SEA NEAR SYRIA*
> 
> http://halturnershow.com/index.php/news/world-news/655-breaking-russia-fires-s-300-out-over-mediterranean​
> Los gusanos ya están tapando rápidamente su mierda, casualmente se cae uno en un bosque de California donde nadie lo ve
> ...





4motion dijo:


> Tienen que justificar la PERDIDA de 218 MILLARDOS de DOLARES al pueblo norteamericano asi que cambiamos uno por otro y..................





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> En la segunda fuente se lee que tienen unos 30 *RQ-4* (el estrellado en California) en diferentes misiones pero que del *EQ-4* sólo tenían tres drones. Es un RQ-4 mejorado que cuesta 22 millones de dólares más. Ahora EEUU tendrá que pensarse si arriesga otro de los dos que les quedan. Mientras tanto, los "asesores" yankis en Al Tanf y el kurdistán se van a pasar un tiempo sin comunicación cifrada con sus base coloniales en la región.
> 
> Y esto es una respuesta asimétrica, amigos





cryfar74 dijo:


> Si los Usanos no han dicho nada, es que tienen algo que callar, el aparato debió estar sobre espacio aéreo Sirio.
> 
> Traerán otro, para las operaciones de At-Tanf pueden volarlo sobre Jordania o Irak cuidando de no traspasar el espacio aereo Sirio.





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Seguro, pero les va a trastocar los planes. De entrada los rusos ya no se están dejando espiar en Latakia. La base de escucha de nuestros dueños está en Sicilia, si mueven su estructura a Jordania o Irak los rusos podrían jugar con las comunicaciones. Y en cualquier caso ni Jordania ni Irak son un sitio 100% seguro para esta gente, si acaso el Kurdistán, y tampoco lo es del todo.
> 
> Cada nuevo día de guerra en Siria lo de EEUU parece menos imposición imperial y más la quema de todas las naves que les quedan. Amén.





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Ahora mismo apuesto un bocata de chorizo con queso a que la flota rusa en el Mediterráneo (actualmente de maniobras en la zona) está peinando la zona donde callo el bicho.
> 
> Próximamente, en todas las ferias internacionales de armamento, ¡El Glovasy Hawkosky! y en la garita china ¡El Globaschi Hawschi!.
> 
> Esa manía de EEUU de regalar su tecnología, personalmente opino que son fanáticos de Open Hardware.







Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef@MIG29_ 5 minhace 5 minutos
> 
> Belgian Air Force Commander announces that the International Alliance suspended its flights west of Euphrates River due to Russia threats
> *
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Traduzcamos para los menos doctos en el dialecto.
> 
> Si la información del derribo de un EQ-4 Global Hawk por parte de los rusos es exacta, entonces las tropas gusanas que operan sobre el terreno junto a los "rebeldes" sirios ya no podrán comuncarse de manera instantánea con el apoyo aéreo cercano como cuando hace unos dias invocaron a un F-18 para atacar y destruir el caza sirio.
> 
> ...





bk001 dijo:


> me ha dado por entrar a la wiki a ver si ese drone,RQ-4 Global Hawk , era furtivo o no, y me ha llamado la atención este parrafo:
> 
> _The Global Hawk is essential to national security; there are no alternatives to Global Hawk which provide acceptable capability at less cost; Global Hawk costs $220M less per year than the U-2 to operate on a comparable mission; the U-2 cannot simultaneously carry the same sensors as the Global Hawk; and if funding must be reduced, Global Hawk has a higher priority over other programs."[22]
> 
> ...





circodelia2 dijo:


> Sniff...estoy consternado por el derribo de un dron yanqui a manos de un desaprensivo s-300
> ...................
> 
> *Esa forma extraña que tienen los gUSAnos de combatir al daesh.*
> ...





eolico dijo:


> Mejor accidentado que abatido, que para eso son drones inexpugnables, stealth y mas rapidos que cualquier misil.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-jun-2017 at 14:50 ----------
> 
> ...





Pato Sentado dijo:


> En Corea todas las pérdidas yanquis fueron por averías o accidentes... Evidentemente al recibir varios impactos de 23mm se averían... Y si ya es de 37mm se accidenta hecho pedacitos....





licancabur dijo:


> Preparación para el asalto final:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _NUEVAS IMÁGENES DE LA PRIMERA DAMA DE SIRIA EN UN ACTO BENÉFICO CON NIÑOS CON DEFICIENCIAS VISUALES, MADRES Y FAMILIARES DE SOLDADOS DEL SAA MARTIRIZADOS Y ORGANIZACIONES TANTO CRISTIANAS COMO MUSULMANAS.
> NO HABRÁ PERDÓN PARA TODOS LOS VIEJOS TRAIDORES QUE ENSUCIAN ESTE HILO CON EL ÚNICO PRETEXTO DE ATACAR A SIRIA POR SER INDEPENDIENTE Y DEFENDER AL CÁNCER LLAMADO ISRAEL.
> RACISTAS DE MIERDA QUE SE DELEITAN CON LA MUERTE DE "MOROS" EN GENERAL, MIENTRAS LOS CIUDADANOS EUROPEOS TENEMOS QUE TRAGARNOS LA LLEGADA DE MILES Y MILES DE SALAFISTAS QUE HAN HECHO SU PARTE DE FAENA EN DESTRUIR SU PROPIA TIERRA, ES POR ESO QUE HAY QUE APOYAR SI O SI AL EJE DE LA RESISTENCIA, NUESTRA PROPIA SUPERVIVENCIA ESTÁ EN JUEGO.
> CERDOS CÍNICOS AL HOYO YA!!_





Lezgian dijo:


> Reportado Mick Jagger por insultos. msg #2959
> 
> Nueva gran victoria para los Sirios.
> 
> ...





Guzmán de Berga dijo:


>





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN- retwitteó
> Rojava‏ @AzadiRojava 38 minHace 38 minutos
> 
> After cutting off water from Euphrates for 2 weeks, Turk govt is now building dirt roads across euphrates, blocking water 2 Syria totally
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Battle For Mosul – June 22 2017 *
> 
> Battle For Mosul
> 
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> Rusia podría aumentar fuerza militar policial en Siria
> 
> Viktor Ozerov, presidente del comité de defensa y seguridad del Consejo de la Federación, la cámara alta del parlamento ruso, dijo que si es necesario, Rusia podría aumentar su contingente de la policía militar en Siria para trabajar en las zonas de escalamiento.
> Russia May Boost Military Police Strength in Syria





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 8 minHace 8 minutos
> 
> mod : army control area zahar abah 10 km east arak village
> *
> ...





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Putos rusos, lo están clavando, tranquilidad relativa en Dara, los S-300 dejan de ser vírgenes, los turcos y los kurdos sudando en frío.
> 
> Un buen día, a ver como lo joden en Washinton.


----------



## Saturnin (23 Jun 2017)

¡Viva el presidente al-Ássad y el glorioso ejército sirio! ¡abajo los terroristas "rebeldes"!

Aquí tenéis el enlace en español de la agencia siria Sana

La Agencia Árabe Siria de Noticias


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 300-301-302-303-304-305-306  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> _Está mañana llovía en Moscu_
> 
> 
> Putin caught in heavy rain during ceremony marking start of Great Patriotic War
> ...





toni kurz dijo:


> Si eso lo hace el payaso de Washington tiñe de naranja todo el estado.





Vidtorico dijo:


> por que los rusos ,tienen esos lideres y nosotros ha estos amorfos?
> 
> En España suspenden el acto...





4motion dijo:


> Sigo diciendo lo de SIEMPRE algunos NACEN LIDERES el RESTO ES BASURA OTANICA y PRO OTANICA.






Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 8 minhace 8 minutos
> 
> #SAA & allies are now ~10 KM away from Al-Hail GGS
> *
> *#SAA & allies están a ~10 KM de Al-Hail GGS*





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Entiendo que el Estado Islámico se emplea menos a fondo contra las SDF que contra el SAA, pero parece que no están entregando la plaza sin más. ¿Creéis que el Imperio será capaz de apoderarse de Raqqa? ¿Son todos estos videos y fotos de kurdos muertos que publica ISIS puro "Call of Duty" para inmigrantes musulmanes de 3ª generación? Yo no lo veo nada claro, estamos en un punto de inflexión muy importante, si se consigue liberar Deir y ganar la guerra, prometo creer un poco más en Dios, gracias a casi todos los que aportáis al hilo!_
> 
> *GRÁFICO: Combatientes kurdos muertos arrastraDOS por las calles de Raqqa después del contraataque de ISIS*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN- retwitteó
> Get Carter‏ @rob_cart123 53 minHace 53 minutos
> 
> #Iran sends 1,100 tonnes food to #Qatar daily+divert flights through Iranian airspace offering lifeline to Qatar.
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> *TASS Cuenta verificada @tassagency_en hace 3h03
> 
> Moscú espera que la visita del rey saudita a Rusia se lleve a cabo pronto
> Http://tass.com/politics/952864*
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Más sobre #DaraaAgreement _





Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> A propósito de lo de Daraa: *¿son fiables las "reconciliaciones"? *¿No se les meterán de nuevo ratas verdes que puedan liarla en unos años con atentados? A mí me inspira mucha desconfianza.





Harman dijo:


> _Le llaman reconciliación a la rendición._
> _Siempre queda alguna oveja negra, pero en todas las rendiciones que llevamos apenas ha habido incidentes._
> _Los más belicosos se van a Idlib. El resto está harto de guerra._





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Fachilisimo (como dirían en Italia), unos pringados salafo saudíes tuvieron la genial idea de cabrear a un socio a su pesar, Qatar para los colegas, han cortado la farlopa y la pasta.
> 
> Se acabó la revervolución, en un ataque de inteligencia han decidido que es un buen momento para llegar a un acuerdo con el gobierno HOY por que MAÑANA puede ser tarde y sin dinero las penas son más.





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN- retwitteó
> The Intel Crab‏ @IntelCrab 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> Israeli military vehicles have moved into a rural region of northern #Gaza amid heavy gunfire.
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Ejército sirio hace un gran empuje hacia Deir Ezzor*
> por *Leith Fadel*
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN- retwitteó
> Ibn Nabih‏ @IbnNabih1 *3 sept. 2015*
> 
> A generous people as Syrians only deserve respect.
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Irán lanzará documentos vinculando a EE.UU. con ISIS*
> 
> "Hamid Reza Moghadam Far, un funcionario que representa al Cuerpo de la Guardia Revolucionaria Islámica, ha declarado que Irán planea publicar nuevos documentos que demuestren que no sólo Estados Unidos fue sistemático en la fundación de ISIS, sino que Estados Unidos sigue ayudando al grupo terrorista salafista Declaraciones procedentes de Washington.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> army control wadi al-lawayzah near iraqi border toward south al-bukamal / deir ez-zor
> *
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Traducción no revisada!! Recomiendo aprender algo de inglés... *Bartolo* lee esto!! Asi verás lo que "tus muchachos" sufren en sus carnes, las veleidades de la guerra imperialista, y al volver a casa, al resplandeciente Occidente de la libertad, son tratados como BASURA. Pero a ti que te importa, mientras el aire acondicionado siga funcionando y la gasolina siga llegando al oscuro agujero donde vivas... subhumanos es lo que sois, tu y los otros. _
> 
> *El transtorno de estrés postraumático de Estados Unidos*
> por *Daniel Newby*
> ...





Harman dijo:


> The'Nimr'Tiger@Souria4Syrians 10 minhace 10 minutos
> 
> All reports of Syrian Gov planning to attack Afrin are false. No coordination with Erdogan & any issues are separately related to SyAF pilot
> *
> *Todos los informes de que Gov sirio que planean atacar a Afrin son falsos. Ninguna coordinación con Erdogan y cualquier problema está relacionado por separado con SyAF piloto*





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 26 minHace 26 minutos
> 
> #Syria East - Battle for the the Border -
> *Unconfirmed reports about #SAA made a push along the border:*





toni kurz dijo:


> La forma en que están yendo hacia Deir es muy rusa. Van por el N,O y S.
> En los tramos finales veo un desmbarco masivo de tropas por aire en DEZ, que de asediada pasará a ser el cuarto frente hacia la gran bolsa de mierda.
> Si partimos de los últimos 30 días y le agregamos los próximos 30 la matanza de ratas en esa porción enorme de desierto va a ser épica.
> Veo en los buenos el mismo apuro que tenía hoy Vladimiro debajo de la lluvia. Estaba dando todo un mensaje: "Nadie se mueve ni se apura, estamos recordando a nuestros héroes anónimos"





Durruty dijo:


> Fijate que llevo dias pensando en lo mismo: en la ofensiva total con guinda del pastel: una operacion aerotrasportada a Deir er Zour por la noche y masacrar por la espalda a las ratas.
> 
> ¿Habria mejor homenaje a los paracaidistas del Druso que ese?
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 33 minHace 33 minutos
> 
> #Syria The 5th corps / 5th Corps 3rd brigade will start their new missions on the next week.
> "We were created to prevail" #SAA #SyrianArmy
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Syria Daily‏ @Syria_Daily 11 minhace 11 minutos
> 
> *#Aleppo sunset today (22/06/2017)*


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 306-307  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> *El ejército sirio avanza rápidamente en el este de Damasco en medio de un colapso militante*
> por *Leith Fadel*
> 
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *LA RESISTENCIA PALESTINA SE UNE AL EJERCITO SIRIO EN LA LUCHA CONTRA LOS TERRORISTAS ISLAMICOS PROXYS DE EEUU*
> 
> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1
> #Syria #Damascus #EasternDamascus #SyrianDesert Photos of PLA Palestine Liberation Army @ Bir Qassab Area Earlier Today #SyrianArmedForces
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> "La Iglesia Ortodoxa Siria se ofreció voluntariamente para preparar las comidas de Sohor y Iftar para sus hermanos y hermanas musulmanes que están en necesidad en #Damascus.
> #¡Siria!"





Lezgian dijo:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> Que grande esta gente, esto es algo que los patrocinadores de esta guerra nunca entenderán, esta es la mayor arma contra los que han orquestado la agresion en siria y a el mundo entero, esto es lo que hace que el eje sionista/yihadista no pueda dormir por la noche, imagenes reconfortantes de un pueblo fuerte que se acerca a la victoria.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 307-308-309-310-311-312-313-314-315  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



Lezgian dijo:


> #Map: Ciudades en proceso de reconciliación en Daraa y Damasco Sur. En As-Sanamayn el ejército sirio controla la mayoría de los barrios y las carreteras principales
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Por aquí también olemos rápido la bazofia: sionistas, globalistas, salafistas, wahabitas... y eso sin perros. Perdónalos señor, pues no tienen corazón ni cerebro. Buenas noches._
> 
> "La leyenda dice que este perro sirio puede oler el hedor Wahhabi a una milla de distancia, y así alertar a su propietario de la Guardia Republicana. La foto es nueva de las operaciones de contrainsurgencia en #Jobar, #Damascus."





SONFIZ dijo:


> Lo de que los Kurdos van a devolver las armas "prestadas" por el amigo americano en cuanto se las pidan,que les hicieron firmar unos recibos,me ha hecho reir un buen rato.
> Parece que realmente piensan que los turcos son tontos,y los kurdos,gilipollas.Y que ellos son los listos timando a esos pardillos,putos moros de distinto pelaje.
> 
> Los turcos están hartos de saber que los kurdos siempre quisieron esas armas para usarlas contra ellos,y que no tienen mayor interés en enfrentarse al gobierno sirio,y como es natural,están que trinan.El enfrentamiento directo de kurdos y turcos es inevitable,y los turcos saben con quién tratan,los kurdos son maestros en el arte del doble juego y el cambio de bando,siempre están pendientes de por donde sopla el viento para dar un golpe de timón y navegar en dirección contraria si fuera menester.Nunca se hundirán con nadie.
> ...





mirkoxx dijo:


> _Siria: Ataque iraní a Daesh es advertencia a Riad, Israel y EEUU - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> *Siria: Ataque iraní a Daesh es advertencia a Riad, Israel y EEUU*
> Publicada: jueves, 22 de junio de 2017 21:30
> 
> ...





Hearts dijo:


> _Traducción automática:_
> 
> El presidente francés Emmanuel Macron: Occidente tiene que apoyar a Rusia en Siria.
> 
> ...





pamarvilla dijo:


> Cuando las cosas van mejor para SAA y aliados, los reverdes vuelven con el rollo de las *armas químicas* esperando una desesperada respuesta de la OTAN.
> 
> Desde ayer los medios ratas hablan de cloro en JOBAR - Damasco.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army will not halt operations in west Raqqa despite US interference
> *Ejército sirio no va a detener las operaciones en el oeste de Raqqa pesar de la interferencia de EE.UU.
> Leith Fadel - 23/06/2017
> 
> ...





Perchas dijo:


> Buenos dias, sigo disfrutando del devenir Sirio.
> 
> *AVISO: Acabo de meter en el ignore a tres foreros que han "Quoteado" a los troles, si quereis que os vuelvan a leer dejar de mencionar sus comentarios con esa gentuza a sueldo*.





Harman dijo:


> _Ya lo sabemos pero viene bien recordarlo._
> 
> 
> Black Pigeon Speaks‏ @navyhato *22 jun.*
> ...





ZHU DE dijo:


> Lo de Qatar de pone caliente...
> 
> Saudi Arabia & allies demand Qatar close Turkish base, shut Al-Jazeera and more within 10 days
> 
> ¿De que van a comer las upaollas de la Sexta?





pgas dijo:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQjGYvcQ-1I
> 
> _Según el Ministerio de Defensa, los misiles destruyeron los puntos de mando y los depósitos de armas y municiones de Daesh, en particular un arsenal cerca de Akerbat, en la provincia de Hama, que "el impacto de un Kalibr detonó con la precisión de un cirujano".
> 
> ...





desde dijo:


> En los ultimos segundos del video, el 59 para ser exactos, se aprecia como un kalibr destruye un edificio, me ha impresionado mucho el angulo con el que entra en misil, da la impresion de que esta en paralelo con el suelo y a muy baja altitud. Desconozco si eso es lo mas habitual o estamos ante una nueva serie de misiles, ya no solamente muy precisos, da la impresion de que a esa altitud y con ese angulo debieran ser indetectables. Agradeceria que alguien mas puesto en el tema comentase mas objetivamente esos ultimos segundos del video.
> Saludos y gracias a todos, gracias a vosotros a mucha gente se se estan comenzando a abrir los ojos.
> Saludos





Harman dijo:


> "Pero si es la que esta proxima al paso fronterizo de Al Tanf ... ¿ Esta dentro de la gobernación de Deir Ezzor ?
> 
> Pensé que era otra distinta. Y yo es la primera vez que la veo referida como "zakaf"... Claro que puede fallarme la memoria. O puede que con tanto "aviso" de "moderadores espontaneos" ... uno se acabe liando ..."
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN- retwitteó
> tim anderson‏ @timand2037 8 hHace 8 horas
> 
> He's right. #ISIS and #AlQaeda are #Washington's tools. *@PaulCraigRobert.*
> ...





Harman dijo:


> The reason Tehran is against referendum on Iraqi Kurdistan
> 
> _El presidente del Gobierno regional del Kurdistán, Massoud Barzani, hace gestos durante una rueda de prensa conjunta con el ministro alemán de Relaciones Exteriores Sigmar Gabriel (no representado) en Erbil, Irak, 20 de abril de 2017. (foto de REUTERS / Azad Lashkari)_
> 
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> No sé si ya se había puesto, pero si es así, vale la pena recordarlo:
> 
> Ministro de Exteriores de Catar califica el bloqueo de acto de agresión y el Embajador de Qatar en EEUU acusa a Arabia Saudí y EAU de estar implicados en el 11-S
> 
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> *URGENTE: QATAR RECHAZARÍA LA LISTA DE DEMANDAS IMPUESTAS POR ARABIA SAUDÍ, SEGÚN LA PRENSA
> *
> Qatar Seen Rejecting List of Severe Demands to End Gulf Crisis - Bloomberg
> 
> ...





ABUELO CEBOLLETA dijo:


> Señor *Cosmopolita* [_en referencia a una discusión forochat sobre Polonia......_], cuando estuve en EEUU por motivos profesionales en la fabrica a la que acudí había trabajadores de origen polaco, lo primero que me dijeron los ingenieros fue que no hiciese caso de lo que pudieran decir los polacos, ya que los polacos eran generalmente *"estúpidos"*, de hecho comprobé que al igual que aquí de los chistes de estúpidos algunos les dicen de Lepe, allí en Buffalo donde estuve se decia "chistes de polacos".
> 
> De lo cual se deduce que la admiración bobalicona que tienen los polacos por los EEUU, no es reciproca en absoluto.
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Señalar que en Daraa los fanáticos criminales salafistas son especialmente crueles. Atacan y aterrorizan a la población civil con métodos inusualmente brutales, incluso en los parámetros habituales de estos yihadistas que han inundado Siria. En febrero de este año volaron a bombazos la escuela de Mansiya, asesinando a numerosos niños y docentes. Poco antes un suicida, con un enorme camión bomba, ocasionó otra carnicería en la ciudad, que fue el punto de partida de la ofensiva yihadista que el ejército sirio ha logrado controlar (no sin gran esfuerzo) en estos meses de dura lucha.
> 
> Afortunadamente los misiles de la Armada Rusa pudieron abatir a centenares de estas bestias en el distrito de al-Bilad, frenando su ímpetu.
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *EL ejercito sirio a 20 km de la estacion de bombeo T4.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 36 minHace 36 minutos
> 
> army enter for the first time in 5 years south deir ez-zor cs after advances , as operations ongoing towards al-bukamal
> *
> *El Ejército entrar por primera vez en 5 años al sur de deir ez-zor cs después de los avances, las operaciones en curso hacia al-bukamal*





Lezgian dijo:


> por favor durruty pon el texto de yihadista barcelo en spoiler que es muy largo y dificulta la lectura del hilo. Gracias.
> 
> *Kurdos atacando Yazidies en Iraq, no me extraña que los Yazidies esten acercandose cada vez más a las PMU.*
> Zayer Ezidi‏*@ZayerHakari
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Un colega me pasa detalles del “incidente" del SU derribado por los yanquis:
> 
> Blindados del SAA avanzaban al sur de Tabqa, enfrentando (con pies de plomo y huevos de acero) a las “catervas” del ISIS (se mueven con rapidez y “alguien” les informa en directo de las posiciones del SAA).
> 
> ...





circodelia2 dijo:


> Syrian Army overruns ISIS in Deir Ezzor, kills scores
> 
> Mirad cerdos sionistas lo que hacen en Deir Ezzor, Siria será vuestra tumba.
> Pero que c-----s tienen estos sirios, también celebrando el final del ramadán en una calle derruida por la injusta y criminal guerra impuesta por "los amos" del mundo.
> ...


----------



## Lezgian (24 Jun 2017)

*Grandioso hilo!! la chincheta está más que merecida!!*


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 316-317-318-319-320-321-322  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
******************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> *Exclusiva: Ejército sirio entra en la provincia de Deir Ezzor*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> Creía que el wahabismo prohibia el uso de drogas.
> 
> al primer interés ruso, no digo ya vida, atacado, la respuesta sería contundente.
> 
> tres días, ni tres horas duraría el ataque de Saud.





Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Iniciado por *MiguelLacano*
> 
> "2 días más tarde otro SU 22 aparece en la misma zona, bombardea las mismas áreas, pasa por encima de los SDF (sin disparar pero amenazadoramente). NO APARECE NINGÚN AVIÓN DE LA “COALICIÓN YANQUI”. ES EVIDENTE QUE LA AMENAZA RUSA HA HECHO EFECTO. Al parecer el SU 22 no iba “solo”. Cuatro cazas rusos aparecieron nítidamente en el radar americano de Tabka, APENAS A 2 MILLAS POR DETRÁS DEL SIRIO. No hubo aviso del mando ruso al americano. Les estaban esperando, de “puta a puta”, se dice en el argot."
> 
> ...





toni kurz dijo:


> Para quienes no pudimos vivir en tiempo real la epopeya de Stalingrado, no toca ser contemporáneos de la de Deir Ez Zor.
> Nuestro humilde aporte debe ser la de difusión de este hecho que enaltece la condición humana.
> La foto del encuentro del Tigre y el Druso, en su momento deberá recorrer el mundo con la descripción de esta terrible epopeya en la historia de la humanidad.





SouriaBasharUBas!!! dijo:


> Nuevos avances del ejercito sirio en Jobar:
> 
> watanisy‏ @watanisy
> 
> ...





El-Mano dijo:


> También recomiendo este otro, que trata un poco menos de siria, pero suele poner también bastantes cosas sobre siria. Por ejemplo, de lo último que ha puesto un t55 de los verdes estallando al disparar...
> 
> Historia y tecnología militar
> Syria-Rebels T-55 misfires and explode - YouTube
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> Viral en Rabia Saudi: el principito que amenaza a un ruso
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqiz9l8iOa4





Durruty dijo:


> Souria: Un pueblo, Una nacion, Un ejercito
> 
> Yo tuve el inmenso placer de disfrutar durante un mes del pueblo mas educado que he conocido nunca
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npnuaVeUrWY





Ultimate dijo:


> Military Situation In Syria And Iraq On June 23, 2017 (Map Update)
> *Situación militar en Siria e Irak El 23 de junio 2017 (actualización de mapas)
> 
> Este mapa proporciona un vistazo general a la situación militar en Siria e Irak el 23 de junio de 2017. Las Fuerzas Democráticas sirios apoyados por Estados Unidos (SDF) todavía están atacando la ciudad celebrada en ISIS de Raqqa. fuerzas del gobierno sirio están avanzando contra ISIS en el campo de Palmira y en la parte occidental de la provincia de Raqqa.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – June 23, 2017: Army Regaining More Ground Near Palmyra *
> 
> Syrian War Report





Harman dijo:


> j-c vergès‏ @melisaraimmo 6 hHace 6 horas
> 
> *#WrathOfEuphrates Situation military map according to @QASIOUN_NEWS on friday 23,with last #SDF advancements against #ISIS in #Raqqa city..*
> 
> ...





carlosito dijo:


> Hola a los foreros. Se observan cambios fundamentales en el sur. El intento de contactar en Daraa para una conciliación no resultó ya que toca definir el destino de todas las facciones, aparte que EL FSA está muy involucrado ya con los yihaidistas que son los que mejor llevan las tácticas ofensivas (y defensivas). Por lo demás han seguido los bombardeos y perdidas a tener en cuenta en ambos bandos. La resistencia FSA y HTS sigue aunque es necesario esperar porque el tema bombardeo los aplana poco a poco. Falta ver si los israelies realizan una incursión desesperada ya que con Hezbollah en Daraa es motivo de preocuparse, pero tienen el problema de un eventual conflicto con Rusia y la amenaza antiaerea que aunque no ha confirmado derribos tiene una potencialidad significativa desde hace meses.
> 
> En algunas fuentes indican que se está llegando a T2 . un mapa que en caso por confirmarse daría a entender que están a !20 Km!. He aquí la fuente.
> 
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> Es que militarmente a los usanos no les queda nada.
> 
> No pueden impedir la toma de la frontera, no pueden impedir el avance hacia DeZ.
> 
> ...





cemento dijo:


> Joé, del U.S. EQ-4 GLOBAL HAWK DRONE supuestamente bajado por un misterioso SXXX, ni jota. Y mira que el asunto tiene su morbete!
> 
> No news, no comments... algo hay. Parece que el misterioso incidente ha sido tan bajeras que a nadie le interesa hacer más sangre de la necesaria, no sea que escalemos hacia algo más serio. En las últimas 24 horas Google no ha recogido más que chuminás y dicenquedicens.
> 
> ...





circodelia2 dijo:


> Rusia construye una base cerca de la de EEUU en sureste de Siria
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Hoy hace 23 años. Ya no se acuerda nadie en este lastimoso país. Pero yo sí. Hace 24 años que murieron 4 zapadores españoles en el río Neretva. Habían volado todos los puentes, los mismos HDLGP que luego pedían ayuda humanitaria de nuestros soldados. Los bosniacos, retorcidos como genuinos yihadistas, se presentaban todos los días como los “buenos” del telediario, financiados por los sátrapas y con la anuencia de “servicios” vomitivos, en particular la asquerosa CIA (tal que los “moderados” de hoy mismo en Siria). Todos allí lo sospechábamos (¿de donde cojones sacaban aquellas hordas las armas, el dinero y los secuaces “internacionales” con barbas desaforadas?, ejecutaron la misma maniobra que vemos décadas después). Esos canallas los volaron a sabiendas de que la ayuda a la población civil tendría que lidiar (amén de los francotiradores croatas) con un descenso endemoniado por una pista embarrada de montaña hasta el villorrio de Dreznica. Todos eran buenos, y en mi mente está el sargento Delgado, un hombre de pies a cabeza que seguro murió ahogado porque no quiso dejar a ninguno de sus hombres en el VCZ, que fue su última morada en esta tierra.
> 
> Dios los tendrá a su lado. Junto a los soldados sirios que han dado su vida en otra guerra impuesta por los mismos canallas o muy similares.





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 41 minhace 41 minutos
> 
> army control new buildings northeast driving school wadi ain terma
> *
> ...





Saturnin dijo:


> El Arzobispo ortodoxo de Jerusalén, Atala Hanna, conocido por su defensa a los derechos humanos y sus planteamientos claros, directos y sin rodeos, encarcelado varias veces por Israel, de visita en Chile denuncia las atrocidades de la ocupación militar israelí sobre los palestinos.
> 
> Arzobispo de Jerusalén de visita en Chile denuncia las atrocidades de la ocupación militar israelí





Harman dijo:


> Mosul Eye عين الموصل‏ @MosulEye 14 minhace 14 minutos
> 
> Police arrests a 14-year-old suicide bomber before he blew up himself in Muthanna, E. Mosul.
> *
> *La policía arresta a un atacante suicida de 14 años de edad antes de hacerse estallar en Muthanna, E. Mosul.*


----------



## Justo Bueno (25 Jun 2017)

*40.000 VISITAS AL HILO!! 

VIVA SIRIA LIBRE Y EN PAZ!!!! 

EL IMPERIO ANGLOSIONISTA GLOBALISTA DEBE CAER POR EL BIEN DE TODOS!!!!!!*

*****************************************************************************************************************

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 322-323-324-325-326  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> *OFFTOPIC*
> 
> _¡Vaya! Parece que hay algún que otro juez "follamoracos" en UK! Traducción sin revisar, a ver si hay alguna sorpresa made in Jewgle._
> 
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> *URGENTE: INCIDENTE EN LA MECA, ARABIA SAUDI INFORMA DE QUE HA EVITADO UN ATAQUE TERRORISTA A LA GRAN MEZQUITA DE LA CIUDAD
> *
> 
> Se informan de tiros y explosiones, el supuesto terrorista(s) habría sido neutralizado
> ...





lukas_h dijo:


> Acabo de ver esto, aunque no especifican si el invento incluye visado en el precio...
> 
> Daesh distribuye "pasaporte del viaje al paraíso" | Noticias | teleSUR
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Ejército sirio mata a un líder del FSA en Joubar
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Galizu_Ulf dijo:


> Una pregunta a los Yihatrolls. Si tan terrible y hermetico es el "regimen" de Siria...Porque en todos los videos de ciudades,pueblos y hasta aldeas, todos los tejados estan "sembraos" de parabolicas satelitales?. Y otra, no se vosotros, pero yo a los cuatro Sirios que conozco personalmente,todos sin excepcion llegaron aqui a estudiar con becas del gobierno ...extraña y atroz "dictadura" que los "exilia" y los condena a estudiar en universidades extranjeras (a gastos pagos). Podeis "iluminarme" y hacerme entrar en el cielo de los justos (sin tener que recurrir a ningun psicotropico por favor,que me revuelven el estomago aun mas que vuestros comentarios)...Puede ser cualquiera de vosotros trollsitos mios...o debo decir troll con personalidad MULTIPOLAR (si al final vas a resultar PUTINIANO)
> 
> Pd: La noche de San Xoan fue muy larga,espantamos a los Espiritus y Bruxas
> con cacharelas y tomamos nuestra pocion magica "QUEIMADA" y volvemos con nuevos brios a informarnos y a intentar combatir al inNOMbrable aqui representado por estos tro(ll)nados.
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Estas imagenes van dedicadas a todos los yihadistas y malnacidos que desean la destruccion de Siria, de los que se enorgullecen diciendo que Siria está destruida mientras el estado fascista de Israel intacto, hay que ser un malnacido y desgraciado para desear la destruccion de un pais y su gente*
> 
> ¿Es eso en Europa? ¿Tal vez algún lugar exótico? Sí Siria! Al Nawafeer Restaurante en Damasco, Siria hoy (23/06/2017)
> 
> ...





Nico dijo:


> Bellísimas las imágenes de las zonas donde los Sirios controlan su propio país. Dios quiera que recuperen todo su territorio y que este ataque artero de los poderosos de la región y el mundo, los fortalezcan y unan como nunca antes.
> 
> A veces los países que pasan por estas experiencias renacen fortalecidos.





clapham2 dijo:


> Mick ...con carino . Deja de trollear
> Tel AViv es la ciudad mas fea de todo el Mediterraneo Oriental .
> Una urbe enana entre decadente y fashion similar a la tipica ciudad de bloques de cemento y desconchada de oriente medio. Se parece a Berlín Este y un poco del pesimo gusto kitsch de Miami Beach
> Quien carajo diseno Tel Aviv ?
> ...





mirkoxx dijo:


> *Syrian Army captures strategic Ayn Tarma Valley in east Damascus
> Ejército sirio captura el estratégico Valle de Ayn Tarma en el este de Damasco
> Por Leith Fadel - 24/06/2017
> 
> ...





mirkoxx dijo:


> *Drone footage shows the Syrian Army's advance near Deir Ezzor
> Imágenes de un drone muestran el avance cerca de Deir Ezzor del Ejército sirio
> Por Leith Fadel - 24/06/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Confirmo que se está construyendo una nueva base rusa en el Sur de Siria.
> 
> Y ya han enviado sistemas antiaéreos.
> _
> ...





pgas dijo:


> *El protectorado de Rojava anda revuelto*
> 
> Al conocerse el acuerdo firmado por 10 años entre EEUU y los kurdos, o mejor dicho, al conocerse el acuerdo impuesto por EEUU a los kurdos en Rojava por 10 años todo el mundo se ha llevado las manos a la cabeza. El señor (EEUU) porque eso le supone problemas añadidos con Turquía, por ejemplo; los vasallos (los kurdos) porque están intentando tapar el sol con el dedo diciendo que no se ha firmado nada aunque reconocen que sí se ha hablado de ello y que es, ya, una situación de hecho.
> 
> ...





Sancho Panza dijo:


> Un resumen de lo que cuenta la prensa rusa, tras la evolución de la guerra estas semanas:
> 
> *Israel está conmocionado por un nuevo vecino: Rusia está construyendo una base militar en Siria*
> 
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> gran noticia la base rusa mas cerca del golan que de la base al tanf de los yankies que esta a media distancia, israhell calla, por cada vez que ataqueis a rusia o siria sera una razon legitima para poner medidas de respuesta (la base es una respuesta a los ataques contra la aviacion siria y una señal calra de que no permitiran que los yankies de mierda puedan hacer lo que le salga del nabo) que antes en situaciones normales o de modo unilateral serian aprovechadas por los nancys sionistas de mierda para publicarlos en los medios como invasores.
> 
> Estooo, veo mucha actividad de los tontotrolls, tan mal va las cosas en siria y irak con mosul casi reconquistada, mola. Queda cada vez menos tiempo para ver perder vuestros trabajos de terroristas de teclado mola.
> 
> ...





mirkoxx dijo:


> *Syrian Army captures Al-Abjar Hill along Hama-Raqqa border
> Ejército sirio captura la colina de Al-Abjar a lo largo de la frontera Hama-Raqqa
> Por Leith Fadel - 24/06/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 14 minHace 14 minutos
> 
> army and ndf control tell alabjer north of ithriya pumping station
> *
> *El Ejercito y NDF controlan Tell Alabjer al norte de la estación de bombeo de Ithriya*





Harman dijo:


> _Turquía no solo no se retira de Qatar,_
> 
> Ali Özkök‏ @A_Ozkok 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> ...


----------



## Lezgian (25 Jun 2017)

El ejercito sirio sigue avanzando contra los terroristas del isis y alqaeda, mientras tanto los genocidas Israelies impotentes de ver como sus cachorros la palman bombardean al ejercito sirio en una rabieta, 

*VIVA SIRIA Y VIVA LA RESISTENCIA*


----------



## Nefersen (25 Jun 2017)

En los massmierda apenas hablan de Siria, porque el 90% de la población está con Assad. 

Ya no se atreven ni a manipular. Simplemente ignoran.


----------



## Justo Bueno (25 Jun 2017)

Nefersen dijo:


> En los massmierda apenas hablan de Siria, porque el 90% de la población está con Assad.
> 
> Ya no se atreven ni a manipular. Simplemente ignoran.



Como dice Aynrandiano, pondrán la lupa donde les manden cuando les manden, como demuestra la portada de "El Periódico" que "ilustra" el primer mensaje de este hilo.... "Putin blinda a Assad tras la MASACRE química"... y así hasta la siguiente intoxicación... a ver si ponen a parir también al rey de Marruecos, que hay rebeldes moderados en el Rif, o puede que hablen de Darfur? Quizás de Sudán del Sur? Yemen? No creo, Venezuela y Corea del Norte venden más. Saludos Nefersen y gracias por la aportación!

*****************************************************************************************************************

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 326-327-328  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Ian Grant‏ @Gjoene 12 hhace *12 horas*
> 
> *Quick map update: #SAA captured #Arak GGS (Gas Gathering Station) from #ISIS, nearly securing entire gas field. Al-Hail is next!*





Lezgian dijo:


> * IMAGENES DE EL DIA DE ALQUDS, TODA LA RESISTENCIA UNIDA POR PALESTINA*
> 
> Hezbollah, PFLP, DFLP, PIJ, Qassam y banderas palestinas palestinas mientras cientos marchan en la celebración del Día de Quds en Gaza hoy. Resistencia en pleno efecto.
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Sirios conmemoran el Día Mundial de Al-Quds en Damasco*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Moderate Britbong‏ @ModerateLoomis 10 minHace 10 minutos
> 
> *Palmyra
> info via @watanisy*





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 9 minHace 9 minutos
> 
> #Syria East - Battle for the the Border -
> *- Current Axis of Advance - #T3 #Arak #T2 - #SAA -*
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Buenas noticias. Los franciscanos lo confirman: Alepo vuelve a tener libertad y seguridad. Una vez expulsados los criminales yihadistas, las familias retornan a sus hogares. Los cristianos que habían huido de los barrios asaltados por los salafistas han recuperado sus propiedades y comienzan a reconstruir los templos y centros sociales. ¡Alepo vuelve a ser libre!
> Gracias al valeroso ejército sirio y sus aliados.
> 
> Las familias cristianas estÃ¡n volviendo a Alepo | SOS Cristianos en Siria





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Hablando de financiación, Qatar (esa "democracia" que tanto gusta a la Sexta y a los "liberal-demócratas que gobiernan en Europa y EEUU) ya abría soltado 3 mil millones de dolares en el 2013 para movilizar y armar a los "rebeldes", esos "demócratas" de la sharia medieval que tanto gustan a los citados "liberales".
> 
> No me extraña que los sátrapas de Doha quieran ya bajarse del autobús (de la mano del no menos canalla neo-otomano).
> 
> Syrie : le Qatar aurait dépensé 3 milliards de dollars pour armer les rebelles





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN- retwitteó
> Ahmad Al-Issa‏ @ahmadalissa 8 minHace 8 minutos
> 
> 672 detainees from all over #Syria just released to boost national reconciliation
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Alepo renace. Durante años sufrieron la devastación de los terroristas, que llegaron desde Turquía, anegándolo todo en sangre y fuego. Desmontaron las industrias, cuya maquinaria más importante trasladaron a Turquía, y enrabietados por no poder tomar toda la ciudad, se dedicaron durante años a bombardear a la población civil.
> 
> El obispado latino de Alepo ha informado de que más de 16.000 civiles fueron asesinados por los "rebeldes" sólo en la provincia de Alepo. Laicos y religiosos, no discriminaron. Funcionarios, médicos, ingenieros, por supuesto militares, todos ellos eran detenidos y ejecutados, no sin antes sufrir tortura y trato degradante. Profesionales y cristianos fueron sus víctimas más buscadas. Permanecen desaparecidos más de 450 jóvenes cristianos, a los que sacaron de sus casas y seguramente ahora están enterrados en cunetas. Ha sido la mayor matanza de la historia reciente. Un genocidio amparado por los anglo-sionistas y los sátrapas con el silencio cómplice de los medios occidentales.
> 
> ...


----------



## SouriaBasharUBas!! (25 Jun 2017)

Este hilo se merece chincheta!!

91 ME GUSTA EN LA PRIMERA PAGINA!!, EN CAMBIO EL MIERDA HILO DEL PROFESOR BACTERIO 10 MEGUSTA Y YA TIENE CHINCHETA, QUEREMOS CHINCHETA !


----------



## Justo Bueno (25 Jun 2017)

SouriaBasharUBas!! dijo:


> Este hilo se merece chincheta!!
> 
> 91 ME GUSTA EN LA PRIMERA PAGINA!!, EN CAMBIO EL MIERDA HILO DEL PROFESOR BACTERIO 10 MEGUSTA Y YA TIENE CHINCHETA, QUEREMOS CHINCHETA !



La verdad es que es bastante desconcertante que esa basura infecta tenga chincheta... supongo que cuando abrió el otro hilo, el que decía algo así como "Irán da por perdida Siria y se retira por miles de millardos de bajas..." que fue muy polémico y tal, algún moderador pensó "da igual que lo que diga el tipo este sean patrañas, seguro que tiene muchas visitas". Bacterio domina bastante de fuentes rata, pero leerlo es volverse loco, lo mezcla todo, en definitiva solo quiere enredar y desinformar. Además es imperdonable su sadismo mostrando cadáveres de soldados del SAA... en fin, que les den a todos los amigos de los yihadistas, ojalá les toque algún dia a ellos sufrir en sus carnes las caricias de sus queridos salafistas. 
Saludos Souria!! Y gracias por subir el hilo y por tu aportación.

*****************************************************************************************************************

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 328-329-330  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 53 minHace 53 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> #Syria|n Security Forces seizes a #Hyundai freight car loaded with various ammunition En Route to terrorists in eastern #Ghouta
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Lo malo de hacer listas_
> 
> 
> Iraqi Day@iraqi_day 38 minHace 38 minutos
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 3 minHace 3 minutos
> 
> -GEROMAN- Retwitteó Lucifuge Rofocale
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Visto por las redes... a ver si se confirma._
> 
> "Siria-Daraa
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *This is Christian Syria*
> 
> "En Memoria de François Mourad OFM
> 
> ...





carlosito dijo:


> En Quneitra se sigue repeliendo los ataques de "rebeldes" pese a la presencia Israelí. Los aviones pasan por ahí. Todavía no se confirma ningún avance significativo ratonil.
> 
> Es claro que esa ofensiva es para aliviar la presión en Daraa, no obstante la aviación siria ha comenzado a bombardear Beit Jinn que es una bolsa rebelde en retaliación.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tierra Azul (25 Jun 2017)

Quien es el cabron que le metio la chincheta al herr doktor, indenaij?


----------



## Justo Bueno (25 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 330-331-332-333-334-335-336-337-338  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Lezgian dijo:


> *Las ratas sionistas se siguen matando entre ellas, maravilloso, esta vez Ahrar al sham vs HTS (Alqaeda)*
> 
> TahrirSy تحرير سوري‏*@TahrirSy
> #Syria #TahrirSouri enfrentamientos entre Ahrar al-Sham y Hayyet Tahrir al-Sham (#HTS) en Selqeen #Idlib, reportes de heridos
> ...





jgrr dijo:


> Urgente.
> 
> Fuerza Aérea de Israel ataca al ejército sirio en la frontera.
> 
> Fuerza Aérea de Israel ataca al ejército sirio en la frontera





Lezgian dijo:


> *¡¡CONFIRMADO!!*
> 
> El bombardeo Israelí es para brindar apoyo a la ofensiva de HTS (Alqaeda) que hasta ahora habia sido un fracaso:
> 
> ...





El-Mano dijo:


> Yo creo que el objetivo principal era llegar a Resafa. Supongo que intentarán limpiar antes la retaguardia primero, y si se da la ocasión seguir avanzando.
> Quizás en pararelo a los kurdos, porque deiz parece que irá luego de abu-kamal...
> 
> Cada vez parece que se ve la opción del mapa ruso de ir por allí. Y recuerdo que según el mapa, irian hacia abu-kamal por dos lados, el que se esta dando, y desde palmyra. Lo que no se que estan haciendo ahora mismo las milicias de irak, quizás estan esperando a que se libere mosul primero.





SPQR dijo:


> El avance de las Tiger forces hasta Resafa ha tenido un efecto positivo. Ha obligado a los Kurdos a avanzar hacia el Eufrates cerrando la via de escape que le habían dejado a los terroristas inmoderados para escapar hacia Deir.
> 
> Sin via de escape, la toma de Raqqa va a convertirse en un pequeño Mosul para los YPG. Se van a tirar un mes o dos en tomar Raqqa, con muchos ataúdes mediante, tiempo durante el cual no podrán avanzar en otros frentes.
> 
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> Syrian Army captures Al-Abjar Hill along Hama-Raqqa border
> 
> *Syrian Army captures Al-Abjar Hill along Hama-Raqqa border*
> By Leith Fadel -24/06/2017
> ...





*_* dijo:


> Fuerte ofensiva de las ratas sionistas en la frontera con Israel con fuerte apoyo judío como ya es muy usual.





Lezgian dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy
> 
> *Nuevo avance en el frente Ain Terma*
> 
> ...





jgrr dijo:


> Urgente.
> 
> Dos soldados sirios han caído víctimas de un ataque de la Fuerza Aérea de Israel contra las posiciones del ejército sirio en los Altos del Golán, según los datos preliminares, informó el canal de televisión Al-Mayadin citando a una fuente bien informada.
> 
> Dos soldados sirios mueren en un ataque aéreo israelí





Atalaya dijo:


> Iniciado por *SPQR*
> 
> "El territorio que los ocupantes rusos llaman Kaliningrado (horroroso nombre) se llama Könisberg y es tierra ancestral prusiana, al igual que toda la costa báltica de la actual Polonia (Prusia, Pomerania) y Silesia. Könisberg es para Alemania algo parecido a Gibraltar.
> 
> ...





Saturnin dijo:


> Fue Polonia la que invadió a la URSS en 1919 aprovechando la guerra civil para anexionarse territorio, los polacos siempre han sido unos impresentables.





Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> #SAA recaptured from #ISIS the hill of Kazo and the town of AlTaibah in the eastern countryside of #Raqqa #Syria
> #SAA_Salute
> ...





Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El juguete que ha descompensado el otanfato....
> Si algo está destacando de la participación de la aviación rusa en el conflicto sirio es, sin duda, la entrada en escena del bombardero Sujoi Su-34. A diferencia del resto de aviones y helicópteros implicados (Su-24M, Su-25, Mi-24 y Mi-8) el Su-34 no había participado en un conflicto de este género aunque sí, a tenor de los rumores, en el conflicto con Georgia de agosto del 2008.
> Más detalles en el enlace....
> Análisis Militares
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> Pienso que el problema de Occidente accidental y cretino es su hilo de pensamiento cortoplacista. Me explico: 'Accidente' hace tiempo que perdió la visión estratégica (que es lo que marca la diferencia entre una CIVILIZACION y una banda de salteadores de caminos.
> El armamento, ciertamente, es a considerar, pues no es baladí su puesta en escena en el frente de guerra; no obstante el armamento, 'per se' no inclina la balanza del combate hacia un lado u otro, sino que lo inclina la estrategia que se ha diseñado previamente para que tal efecto se produzca.
> Las armas, por sí solas, son simplemente objetos, inertes por tanto y muy caros. El soldado,sujeto agente y paciente de la batalla, sí que es quien decide su resultado. Es la moral de combate lo que decide el resultado, contrariamente a lo que supone, afirma, santifica y pregona la banda de gilipollas que dice gobernarnos.
> 
> Accidente no tiene, ni sabe, ni tiene la más remota idea de lo que es el 'conceto' de ESTRATEGIA, lo perdió hace tiempo. Lo grave esw que no lo ha recuperado, ni le importa dado que vive inmerso en el cortoplacismo minimalista.





Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Las incursiones de Israel son eso, incursiones, entran de manera súbita e inesperada para evitar que sus aviones puedan ser alcanzados y minimizar posibles daños.
> 
> Es una forma de actuar cobarde y no comprometida. Si tuvieran claro su compromiso estarían entrando todos los días y de manera abierta e incluso algunos de sus hombres ya habrían muerto.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Está vez han sido helicópteros._
> 
> _Y estando el objetivo tan cerca no han abandonado el espacio aéreo de Israel._
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day@iraqi_day 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Map update of #Mosul Old city, #Iraqi forces have been evacuating thousands of civilians and defusing booby-traps the last 2 days.
> *
> *Mapa actualización de #Mosul Ciudad Vieja, #Iraqi fuerzas han estado evacuando a miles de civiles y desactivando bombas-trampas los últimos 2 días.*





Harman dijo:


> Truth maps‏ @H_UVe_ 26 minHace 26 minutos
> 
> *#ISIS y #AlQaeda protegen a #Israel y éste a su vez, protege a sus terroristas..*





BookChin777 dijo:


> _AQUÍ HUELE A CLOACA, Y YO NO HE SIDO_
> 
> *Príncipe Saudí revela 'condiciones de EE.UU.' para que Mohammed Bin Salman sea Rey*
> June 24, 2017 at 11:28 am
> ...





carlosito dijo:


> Un video de las acciones de Quneitra. entre HTS y el ejército Sirio.
> 
> [youtube]ixssUnGMnlE[/youtube]





Harman dijo:


> Ari Murad‏ @AriMurad_ 6 hHace 6 horas
> 
> 300,000 in Yemen are at risk of Cholera.
> 
> ...





amcxxl dijo:


> The'Nimr'Tiger @Souria4Syrians 23 jun.
> 
> Syrian Army 20km~ away from T2 pumping station after liberating some areas from ISIS in Homs near Syria-Iraq Border





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> NO truth to militants claim that #HTS captured of Abadhah Hospital & Governorate Building from #SAA in Madinat Al-Baath
> ...





*_* dijo:


> [_Respondiendo a un troll, la página 337 toda plagada de tontunas y provocaciones.._.]
> Si crees que la guerra quien la gana se basa en paginas como Global Fire power o janes.com tienes una visión muy superficial basada mas en la propaganda que en la realidad. Ojo la propaganda esta en ambos bandos RT es propaganda pro Rusa / CNN es propaganda pro sionista (Al menos en lo que al medio oriente se refiere)
> 
> Para decir que ISRAEL Y USA NO TIENEN LA CAPACIDAD MILITAR para cambiar el curso del conflicto lo afirmo basándome en conflictos anteriores donde ambos estados han participado.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy retwitteó
> Fox Reporting‏ @Fox61A 7 minhace 7 minutos
> 
> #Deirezzour : #SAA claims killing 20 #ISIS Terrorists today, destroying 2 vehicles near the cemetry today
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Source: Borders of two de-escalation zones in Syria defined
> 
> 
> Fuente: Las Fronteras de dos zonas de-escalonamiento en Siria definidas
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Jun 2017)




----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 338-339-340-341-342-343  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 14 minHace 14 minutos
> 
> *Happening now.. The celebrations of Eid AlFiter iin #Damascus #Syria
> #EidMubarak*
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Grandes imagenes, estas son las fotos que hacen llorar y retorcerse de dolor a los Sionistas/yihadistas que han intentado destrozar siria, el ver una siria secuar y unida contra el invasor sionista.
> 
> Mientras tanto esto es lo que pasa en la parte controlada por los "moderados", un paraiso sin duda, todo apoyado por Israel, Arabia saudi, EEUU y sus paises lacayos.
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *VAMOS QUE EL EJERCITO SIRIO SIGUE MATANDO A TERRORISTAS DEL ISIS (Israel secret intelligence service) MIENTRAS QUE LA COALICION INTERNACIONAL LES DA APOYO AEREO, LA PICADORA DE CARNE DE DEIR EN PLENO EFECTO.*
> 
> Mete Sohtaoğlu @metesohtaoglu
> 
> ...





campetxano dijo:


> El sentido lógico me dice que siria no gana nada tirando morterazos a los campos yernos de Israel. Podría ganar legitimidad ante países árabes enemigos de Israel, pero quedan pocos y su legitimidad oapoyo ya la tiene. Tampoco es el momento e abrir frentes. Le es más práctico militarmente poder centrarse en un enemigo cada vez
> Otros ganan mas: yihadistas consiguiendo apoyo aéreo con falsas banderillas.
> Israel legitimano su estado de alerta y militarización, además del apoyo exterior.
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1
> 
> **#Syria #Quneitra #Qunaitira #SAA Informe completo desde hace 1 hora como la calma se restaura gradualmente en los puntos de contacto en los bordes de Baath City.*
> 
> ...





Alba_00 dijo:


> *Erdogan amenaza con lanzar una gran operación contra los kurdos en el norte de Siria*
> 
> El presidente turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, ha amenazado con desencadenar una nueva operación militar, similar a la de Escudo del Éufrates en el norte de Siria contra los kurdos.
> 
> ...





Lovecraf dijo:


> Syrian Government Forces Take Control Of 85 km Of Border With Iraq, Enter Deir Ezzor Province
> 
> LAS FUERZAS DEL GOBIERNO DE SYRIAN TOMAN CONTROL DE 85 KM DE FRONTERA CON IRAK, ENTRE LA PROVINCIA DE DEIR EZZOR
> Donar
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko @ IvanSidorenko1
> 
> #Syria #Damascus #EasternGhouta #EastGhouta #Syrian Reporter W / #SRG @ Ayn Tarma Frente dice Abu Ghassan Jobar *Un francotirador terrorista fue capturado*
> 
> ...





*_* dijo:


> La situación esta muy grave para la coalición sionista follacabrista si USA no toma acciones contundentes en los proximos días esto va a terminar con la victoria de la coalición Ruso / Irani -
> 
> Explico una vez roto el asedio a DEZ y asegurado el perímetro el ejercito + aliados dispondrán de decenas de miles de tropas para usarlas contra quienes ellos decidan.
> 
> ...





amcxxl dijo:


> CErdogan amenaza con lanzar una gran operación contra los kurdos en el norte de Siria
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lukas_h dijo:


> Vamos bien. Hay un indicativo que no falla: el número de incursiones de los trolls rabiosos es directamente proporcional a los golpes asestados contra el terrorismo imperial. ¡Aúpa Siria!


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 343-344-345  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Lezgian dijo:


> 4 fotos más dedicadas a el eje sionista/yihadista, que lo que más les jode de todo es ver a una siria fuerte, laica y únida, ellos desean ver siria sumida en escombros,.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mirkoxx dijo:


> Lo de Israel es sólo desesperación por el fracaso de sus yihadistas....... cuando entren con todo a Siria y sus tropas choquen con las fuerzas del tigre, los combatientes de Hezbollah, etc., tan sólo ahí habrá que tomar atención
> 
> 
> *Rusia advierte de planes de Daesh tras su derrota en Irak y Siria - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> ...





pgas dijo:


> Cuidado con confundir la desesperación y el frío cálculo. Hay muchas razones para pensar que el principal objetivo sionista en Siria no es conquistar más territorio, sino legitimar internacionalmente la anexión ilegal del Golán ocupado desde el 67.
> 
> Eso solo lo puede lograr Israel con una Siria inexistente o tan debilitada que abandone la reivindicación del Golán ocupado.
> Una invasión conseguiría el efecto contrario, en cambio mantener una zona buffer en manos de grupos rebeldes proxies, le haría partir con ventaja en alguna futura negociacion o arreglo similar.





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 13 minhace 13 minutos
> 
> *well , good morning , photo from al-ba'ath city*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> oreusser‏ @AllyOfTruth 28 minHace 28 minutos
> 
> Again clashes btw #HTS and #ISIS since this morning in #Yarmouk camp, southern #Damascus
> *
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *CADA VEZ MÁS CERCA DE LIBERAR TODA LA ZONA DE KHANASER*
> 
> Siria hoy @todayinsyria
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *CASCOS BLANCOS: El periodista de Alepo Khaled Iskef expone su financiación y lazos con Alqaeda.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> reportado barcelo por insultos.
> 
> Son pactos sanos. Alguien se imagina liberar a ratas terroristas del Estado Islámico nada más capturarlas? pues las SDF son capaces de eso y mucho más,de todas formas que se puede esperar de ellos si tienen los mismos jefes.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 1 hhace 1 hora
> 
> Tiger forces captured syriatel , on the road ithriya
> *
> ...





Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> No creo yo que Erdogan haya pasado de ser el malo malísimo a ser el bueno buenísimo por el simple hecho de darse cuenta de la "jugarreta" a tiempo.
> 
> Ha sido Turquía el principal suministrador de recursos al Estado Islámico. Ha sido Turquía quien les ha apoyado (entre otros). Ha sido Turquía quien exigía millonadas a la UE a cambio de no abrir las puertas de los refugees de par en par.
> 
> Yo no me fío un pelo de los turcos, por mucho que le hayan visto las orejas al lobo. Con apoyo yanqui o sin él, han demostrado ser poco amigos de los europeos (nótese que no digo UE).





Lezgian dijo:


> Lo dicho, nadie en su sano juicio se creyó la pantomima de los ataques quimicos, excepto los 3 yihaditrolles de mi firma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 346-347-348-349-350-351  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> _Otro mapa del avance de Tiger para asegurar la ruta de suministro_
> 
> 
> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 7 minHace 7 minutos
> ...





jurbu dijo:


> *El presidente Donald Trump ignoró los informes de inteligencia* cuando se decidió a atacar a Siria después de ver imágenes de niños que mueren. Seymour M. Hersh investigó el caso del presunto ataque con gas sarín.
> 
> No dudaban… *Trump emitió la orden a pesar de haber sido advertido por los servicios de inteligencia* de Estados Unidos que no había encontrado ninguna evidencia de que los sirios habían utilizado un arma química.
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> El profesor Filiu, de la Sorbona, nos explica las "bondades democráticas" del SDF. Lástima de Raqqa, no se merece pasar de sufrir bajo bestias descerebradas a mafiosos de nuevo cuño, con sesgos racistas.
> 
> Le vrai visage des libérateurs de Rakka | Un si Proche Orient





Harman dijo:


> Moon of Alabama‏ @MoonofA 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> Locked into al-Tanf U.S. mil concedes it lost race to occupy S-E-Syria
> 
> ...





pgas dijo:


> *Hillary Emails Reveal NATO Killed Gaddafi to Stop Libyan Creation of Gold-Backed Currency | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization*
> 
> By Sheep Media Global Research, June 16, 2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 25 minHace 25 minutos
> 
> #Syria|n President Bashar al-Assad attending Eid prayer in al-Nori Mosque in #Hama
> *
> *#Syria El presidente Bashar al-Assad asistió a la oración del Eid en la Mezquita al-Nori en #Hama*





SouriaBasharUBas!! dijo:


> *ATENCION*
> 
> El servicio de inteligencia pedofilo de Israel ha reportado que varios morteros han caido en su territorio hace 10 minutos, por lo que SE ESPERA UN NUEVO ATAQUE DE LA FUERZA AEREA DE ALQAEDA (AVIONES ISRAELIES).
> 
> ...





Raider dijo:


> Gracias a todos por tan buena informacion.
> 
> Acabo de ver en el Foro de Fuerza Especial una foto y un video de las fuerzas especiales de los USA en Siria. Los boinas verdes vamos.
> No se donde es, ni con quien están ni que hacen aunque temo que apoyaran a los malos.
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> jojojo madremia Barcelo, intentaste marcarte un tanto y has salido escaldado, tu ya has perdido definitivamente el sentido del ridiculo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> Lo acaba de decir Nasrala: a la menor agresion al Libano, a la ya poderosa Resistencia se uniran miles y miles de voluntarios con una gran experiencia de combate, y altamente capacitados.
> 
> La proxima guerra se desarrollara en el interior de la entidad sionista, en el interior de los territorios ocupados.
> 
> Nunca Israel, desde que existe, ha estado mas cerca de su propia autodestruccion





*_* dijo:


> Aviones de Israel destruyeron un vehículo que estaba trasladando soldados heridos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-jun-2017 at 16:32 ----------
> 
> Matar a soldados heridos que no están en condiciones de combatir es una acción bastante detestable por no decir menos.





Lezgian dijo:


> De momento 5 heridos por el ataque de los pedofilos Israelies. Editare en cuanto digan algo más





Lezgian dijo:


> Erdogan: We will make those who give arms (U.S.) to Syrian Kurds pay for every drop of blood.
> 
> *Erdogan: Haremos que los que entreguen armas a los kurdos sirios paguen por cada gota de sangre.*
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _(...)
> Ahora pongo aquí los comentarios de Netanyahu, líder progresista del mundo libre, sobre su defensa aérea de Al-Qaeda en los territorios ocupados del Golán... como ya han dicho algunos compañeros, a la República Árabe Siria le conviene tanto tirar cuatro petardos en un erial para darle "excusas" a Israel, asi como gasear al 90% de la población que vive en zonas controladas por el gobierno, cuando van ganando la guerra, como pegarse un tiro en el pie. No sé Rick, parece falso_:
> 
> Netanyahu defends Israeli attack on Syrian forces fighting Al-Qaeda: video
> ...





pgas dijo:


> Reitero, quizá para la gente de a pie la lógica sionista no tenga ningún sentido pero hablamos básicamente de lógica criminal.
> 
> Y gracias a Bookchin que lo puso antes:
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 34 minHace 34 minutos
> 
> EAST #GHOUTA / #DAMASCUS
> #SAA advanced a total of 800 meters on a frontline of 600 meters on #Jobar - Ein Terma axis since start of OP
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day@iraqi_day 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> #BREAKING
> Multiple explosions heard inside Al-Saqer military base in SW #Baghdad after a ammunition storage exploded, no details yet. #Iraq
> ...





SouriaBasharUBas!! dijo:


> No caer en el juego de los genocidas sionistas.
> 
> En realidad la labor de Mick Jagger, Bacelo y demás calaña sionista es la de crear odio contra los judios ya que es de lo que ellos viven, ellos necesitan el antisemitismo para sobrevivir, el holocausto y todas las historias antisemitas del pasado son obra de ellos, ya que necesitarón esa mierda para justificar todos los crimenes que el estado fascista de israel esta llevando a cabo, total, los sionistas con dinero se libran de todas, ellos tienen la salida más que pactada, los gaseados son los judios que no tienen donde carse muertos y no pueden comprar su salída, los sionistas con poder estuvieron detrás de las matanzas a los "suyos" en el pasado, por que lo necesitaban, ellos instigaron a los personajes mas antisionistas del pasado a cometer barbaridades.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Enrico Ivanov ☦‏ @Russ_Warrior 21 hHace 21 horas
> 
> #Russian Spetsnaz are impressed by #Hezbollah elite troops (they fought together in Aleppo): "Not inferior to the SF of the best armies."
> *
> *#Russian Spetsnaz están impresionados con las tropas de élite de #Hezbollah (que lucharon juntos en Aleppo): "No inferior a la SF de los mejores ejércitos."*





ESPIRAL dijo:


> *Israel ataca posiciones de artillería en el sur de Siria *
> 
> *Los israelíes han disparado misiles contra las posiciones del Ejército sirio a las afueras de la ciudad de Quneitra, a unos 40 kilómetros de Damasco. *
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ahmad Al-Issa‏ @ahmadalissa 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> The best way to retaliate to #Israeli aggression is to exterminate its mercenary terrorists in #Syria
> *
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Las brigadas del Iman Ali. La pesadilla de los sionistas.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqmT7RJrJdw
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Por mi parte aclaro que a pesar de considerarme anti-sionista y anti-globalista, lo soy porque me veo amenazado en mi propia tierra, con esa gente controlando las finanzas, la política y los medios, con el único objetivo de conseguir CAOS y poner ellos después las "soluciones". Que se vayan a la mierda ya a Madagascar o a la Patagonia y salgan de Oriente Medio sería la solución más fácil.
> Por otra parte, los posts de Ignusuario Norar en referencia al nazismo y al exterminio, por mucho que gran parte de ese discurso sea necesario para los sionistas y seguramente super-inflado, además de la consabida demonización de los nazis (perdieron la guerra), me parecen fuera de lugar y realmente le hacen parecer "la otra cara de la moneda". Como digo siempre, los agradecimientos definen a cada uno. No nos metáis a todos en el mismo saco. El anti-sionismo sano y moderado es bueno. Sionismo=feminismo anti-familia, pro-LGBTP, pro-"refugees", financiadores de la guerra eterna, el odio y la discordia...... vía libre al esclavismo o neofeudalismo, si no les paramos los pies. Estamos a un "crash" o "shock" de que nos cojan por los huevos para siempre. ¡Que dejen de meter el palo en el avispero!
> Seguimos atentos y cogiéndole la matrícula a todos los politicastros, periolistos y demás, vendidos a la falsísima democracia burguesa/liberal y a la idea totalitaria del Globalismo distópico.
> 
> Ya me he quedado agusto, saludos._





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 7 minhace 7 minutos
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> *#Israel|i aggression was on Gov't-held Tal Shahim & resulted in the destruction of an artillery piece + a military truck for #SAA*





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Tiene ya muy poco valor, pero Die Welt se hace eco de lo que ya sabíamos aquí todos desde el principio: el último ataque "químico" por no ser, no fue ni genuinamente "químico".
> 
> La basura de noticias falsas, tergiversación y propaganda desplegada en los medios a sueldo de Qatar, resto de sátrapas y sionistas está ahogando el antaño "mundo libre".
> 
> Air strike in Syria: â€žWe got a fuckinâ€˜ problemâ€œ - WELT


----------



## Justo Bueno (27 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 351-352-353-354-355  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Lezgian dijo:


> *#EhudOlmert your filty master whom you followed in 2006 kill,destroy #Lebanon
> He's in prison,u aid #terrorists & #Hezbullah is at #Euphrates*
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 3 min
> 
> Military Commander of Al-Tawhid Brigade "Abu Al-Walid al-Muja7ash" was killed by #SAA & allied forces on Madinat Al-Baath front
> *
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> La llamada desesperada del reverendo Ibrahim Nasir, jefe de la comunidad anglicana Siria, en medio de los bombardeos en la sangrienta agresión de los "rebeldes" sobre Alepo, en la primavera de 2016. Pedía a gritos que el mundo ayudara al ejército sirio en su lucha contra los terroristas que azotaban Alepo. Las mismas verdades que dicen los sacerdotes y monjas cristianos de todas las confesiones, los musulmanes verdaderamente moderados y todos los hombres de buena voluntad.
> 
> No hubo ayuda ninguna de "Occidente". Pero gracias al EAs y a sus aliados, rusos y libaneses, Alepo ha vuelto a la libertad y la seguridad. Pese a sionistas y sátrapas.
> 
> ...





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hola, aprovecho para escribir mi opinión sobre Israel, que a mi no me produce odio de ningún tipo solo pena y un profundo agotamiento.
> 
> Si desaparece pues ley de vida, no iré a su funeral, tengo cosas más importantes que hacer.





Loignorito dijo:


> Gracias. Como habrás comprendido, ya hace tiempo que necesito unas buenas vacaciones. En fin...
> 
> Bueno, parece que la situación está escalando. Tenemos un cambio de rumbo brutal en la balanza sobre tierra siria, Erdogan cada vez con más ganas y pretextos para crujir a los kurdos. Los saudís & company con su ultimatum sobre Qatar y va pasando el tiempo. Me pregunto que harán cuando termine el plazo de diez días. Luego los israelís que se fabrican ataques para intentar limitar el avance sirio cerca de sus zonas de interés. Los alemanes que se largan de Turquía a Jordania, estos últimos se rumorea que no quieren implicarse directamente. El Macrón coqueteando con los rusos y la Merkel pensando ¿en qué aventura nos hemos metido? luego Vladimir derriba un dron 'de esos de los más caros' habiendo advertido que 'se acabaron las tonterías'. Y los turcos enviando más tropas a Qatar pese al ultimatum de marras. También pakistanís dijeron que iban y los de la India... Qatar al final va a parecer el camarote ese en aquella peli de los Hns. Marx: ¡pasen, pasen! que todavía cabe alguien más... Y me quedan 'puntos seguidos', pero paro ya.
> 
> ¿Sabéis que se va a liar, verdad?





Pato Sentado dijo:


> Por favor, a los trolss ,sionistas y antisionistas, evitarlos, no hacen mas que empañar un hilo mas que util e interesante.
> 
> Respecto de lo que dicen los rusos de Hezbollah, hay videos que atestiguan su maestria y profesionalidad tactica, especialmente en combate urbano. Da gusto verlos. Se los he puesto a mis colegas de airsoft a modo de ejemplo a seguir.





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Por mi parte aclaro que a pesar de considerarme anti-sionista y anti-globalista, lo soy porque me veo amenazado en mi propia tierra, con esa gente controlando las finanzas, la política y los medios, con el único objetivo de conseguir CAOS y poner ellos después las "soluciones". Que se vayan a la mierda ya a Madagascar o a la Patagonia y salgan de Oriente Medio sería la solución más fácil.
> Por otra parte, los posts de Ignusuario Norar en referencia al nazismo y al exterminio, por mucho que gran parte de ese discurso sea necesario para los sionistas y seguramente super-inflado, además de la consabida demonización de los nazis (perdieron la guerra), me parecen fuera de lugar y realmente le hacen parecer "la otra cara de la moneda". Como digo siempre, los agradecimientos definen a cada uno. No nos metáis a todos en el mismo saco. El anti-sionismo sano y moderado es bueno. Sionismo=feminismo anti-familia, pro-LGBTP, pro-"refugees", financiadores de la guerra eterna, el odio y la discordia...... vía libre al esclavismo o neofeudalismo, si no les paramos los pies. Estamos a un "crash" o "shock" de que nos cojan por los huevos para siempre. ¡Que dejen de meter el palo en el avispero!
> Seguimos atentos y cogiéndole la matrícula a todos los politicastros, periolistos y demás, vendidos a la falsísima democracia burguesa/liberal y a la idea totalitaria del Globalismo distópico.
> 
> Ya me he quedado agusto, saludos._





pgas dijo:


> Enhorabuena a Jurbu por el largo pero entretenido tocho de S. Hersh.
> 
> El retrato que hace de Zanahorio es pavoroso, y sí, la pregunta es qué hace un simplón como ese en la casa blanca. ¿Otro Bush JR pero más senil?
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 45 minhace 45 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> #NDF & #SAA took control over a strategic hill northeast of #Ithriyah pumping station
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> De vez en cuando conviene "recapitular":
> 
> 
> PERIODISTAS DENUNCIAN LAS MENTIRAS DE LOS MASS MEDIA OCCIDENTALES - YouTube





Harman dijo:


> Truth maps‏ @H_UVe_ 10 minHace 10 minutos
> 
> *Las Ultimas zonas relativamente pobladas que controla el #ISIS en #Syria el resto es desierto, Pozos petroleros y yacimientos de Gas*





Harman dijo:


> EHSANI2‏ @EHSANI22 19 minHace 19 minutos
> 
> Rather than complying with list of #Saudi demands, Emir of #Qatar calls #Iran's Rouhani & reiterates strong bonds & relations Between them
> *
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> Irak - Mosul - El Ejército Iraquí Descubre una Fábrica de Drones del ISIS - 24 Junio 2017 - YouTube





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 8 minhace 8 minutos
> 
> 
> #Syria #Battle for #Raqqa - Situation Map Update -
> *ALL REPORTS ABOUT RAQQA IS ENCIRCLED ARE BULLSHIT!*





cobasy dijo:


> He visto que los juden se han vuelto lanzar a si mismos cuatro mascletas al suelo para liarsela al ejercito sirio... vaya mierda de tios





mazuste dijo:


>





Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 19 hHace 19 horas
> 
> The crowded streets of #Aleppo #Syria past midnight l!
> This is life under #Assad's oppression!
> #EidMubarak





mirkoxx dijo:


> *Vídeo: Cazas rusos pulverizan puestos de mando de Daesh en Siria - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> Vídeo: Cazas rusos pulverizan puestos de mando de Daesh en Siria
> Publicada: domingo, 25 de junio de 2017 17:34 Actualizada: domingo, 25 de junio de 2017 18 : 24
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (27 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 355-356-357-358  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> "Nuestro héroe del ejército sirio *Ali Aboud* fue martirizado ayer debido al ataque aéreo israelí en Quneitra R.I.P"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Zhukov dijo:


> Un siglo más tarde, ¡vuelven los globos cautivos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mirkoxx dijo:


> *Siria derriba un drone de EEUU que espiaba base rusa en Tartus - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> Siria derriba un drone de EEUU que espiaba base rusa en Tartus
> Publicada: domingo, 25 de junio de 2017 12:54
> 
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> IS/Amaq claims on the #Arak fighting today, area where Kaddour was killed. Claims of 2 tanks destroyed, several casualties.
> 
> Otro alto mando muerto en combate. La progresión desde Palmyra no consigue salir de Arak.





Ultimate dijo:


> ISIL's small offensive in Deir Ezzor ends in disastrous fashion
> *Pequeña ofensiva de ISIL en Deir Ezzor termina de una forma desastrosa
> Leith Fadel - 26/06/2017
> 
> ...





Galizu_Ulf dijo:


> -GEROMAN- retwitteó
> هيكل بافنع‏ @BaFana3 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> Every time Saudi Arabia donates $100M to the United Nations, @UN figures on #Yemen civilian deaths get reduced.
> ...



Estan "comprando" la "bula" o dispensa...no sabia que ellos tb la tuvieran...[/QUOTE]



amcxxl dijo:


> @EjmAlrai* 4 hHace 4 horas
> Al-Sukhna & the T2 expected 2be the next biggest #ISIS defeat in the coming days
> 2000 fresh men injected on this front.





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 23 minHace 23 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Battle for #Raqqa - Situation Map Update -
> *After taking Fakhakiya/Al-Farikh (24 ago) #SDF secured the new bridge:*
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Trouble in paradise: Jihadist faction defects from Al-Qaeda to Ahrar Al-Sham
> 
> 
> Problemas en el paraíso: deserciones de facciones jihadistas de Al-Qaeda a Ahrar Al-Sham
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *El regimen fascista de Israel ataca a Ejército sirio para frenar su avance antiterrorista*
> 
> El régimen israelí atacó el territorio sirio por tercer día consecutivo. Damasco asegura que estas ofensivas se realizan para apoyar a los grupos terroristas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (27 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 358-359-360  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Lezgian dijo:


> Unos reparten comida y los enviados por el Tio Sam reparten bombas.
> 
> *Día tras día, #Russia entrega toneladas de comida y medicinas a la gente de Siria que sufre de sanciones #US y #EU.
> 
> Cobertura mediática ZERO MSM.*





BookChin777 dijo:


> Military Situation In Syria And Iraq On June 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> ...






MiguelLacano dijo:


> Descansa en paz, joven teniente. Te han asesinado directamente los sionistas, que apoyan a terroristas.
> Pero Él ya te ha llevado a la luz, ya te ha devuelto a la vida. La muerte no es el final de los que, como tú, han dado la vida con nobleza y honor.
> Los Tigres no mueren, ya son leyenda viva.
> Y para ellos, más que para nadie, la muerte no es el final.





Ruso dijo:


> Se olvidan de varias cosas, Deir Ezzor no está en manos de ISIS y la coalición(mejor dicho los aviones de USA) ha matado soldados sirios que la defendían, Raqqa está siendo la pesadilla que anunciaban y a estas alturas los muertos kurdos superan ampliamente los 100 con menos del 20 % de la ciudad tomada, no parece que sus aliados cristianos, turcomanos y árabes hayan penetrado en la ciudad, tampoco tienen intenciones de volver a pelear contra el gobierno sirio las facciones que lo hicieron, como las afiliadas a la FSA y los turcomanos en caso de conflicto se sumarían a los turcos.
> 
> Además el periodista miente, eso de que Obama no se metió ya sabemos que es falso, han proporcionado armamento, sanidad e instrucción a todas las facciones rebeldes, en Jordania, Turquía e Israel, incluidas las ligadas a Al Qaeda, los bombardeos contra el ISIS fueron de chiste hasta la llegada de los rusos, han armado al ISIS a través de Iraq, también en Siria por medio de los rebanacuellos rebeldes, a quienes entregaban armas que sabían que después serían revendidas al ISIS.
> 
> Y que se deje de chorradas, por un lado se alarma de que la presencia usana podría suponer una escalada en la guerra y por otro está deseando que lo hagan. Trump está hipotecado por las políticas de Obama y no sabe como salir del atolladero, si deja colgados a los kurdos mal, si los alienta peor. Lo único razonable sería dejar claro a los kurdos que se dejen de independencias en Siria, romper esa coalición, detener su avance dejando que el ejército sirio culmine la liberación y actuar conjuntamente con Rusia, eso le permitiría salvar la cara, pero dudo que le dejen.





Manu_alcala dijo:


> Me duelen el alma al leer como los representantes de la judiada internacional se llaman a si mismos "occidentales". Y más de duele aún ver a Don Pelayo citado en una metafora que justifica los ataques del estado judío a un gobierno soberano. Lavaros la boca con jabon cuando habléis del gran Pelayo.
> 
> y para que nadie olvide la calaña que es esta gente.
> 
> “Están corrigiendo la puntería. Disparan hacia nuestra posición”






Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> #Syria #Golan East #Quneitra - Situation Map Update -
> *Rebels try another attack on Ahmar Hill (with #Israeli fire support)*
> @lummideast





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 1 h
> 
> #Syria#Golan East #Quneitra - Situation Map Update -
> *#Israel sends reinforcements to #Golan:*
> ...





Ruso dijo:


> El ejército ha contenido con facilidad una ofensiva del FSA en Bir Qassab, cerca de Damasco, hablan de decenas de bajas entre los rebanacuellos.
> 
> Scores of US-backed rebels killed in failed offensive against Syrian Army
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> #Syria #Battle for #Raqqa - Situation Map Update -
> *Current Situation after liberating the new Raqqa Bridge:*





MiguelLacano dijo:


> El general Pinatel ha publicado una obra que hará escuela: "Historia del Islam radical y de aquellos a quienes sirve". Ya sabemos todos quienes lo han amamantado y hecho crecer, hasta convertir en un monstruo que amenaza a la civilización. Pero deja esperanzas, el anglo-sionismo es posible que no se salga con la suya y, al final, todo esto les estalle en la puta cara.
> 
> 
> Histoire de l'Islam radical et de ceux qui s'en servent - broché - Jean-Bernard Pinatel - Achat Livre - Achat & prix | fnac





Aksturiax dijo:


> De acuerdo en todo salvo en lo último de Trump queriendo salir del atolladero.
> 
> Trump, en su calidad de pelele con lazos económicos con los saudís y sus buenas relaciones (familiares) con los intereses judíos era el candidato del Deep State usano, Saudís e Israel.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 11 minhace 11 minutos
> 
> An explosion at one of the check points near AlSham AlJadeeda in #Damascus #Syria
> *
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (27 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 360-361-362-363-364  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Syrian Army scores brilliant tactical victory against ISIS in Deir Ezzor
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Ejército establece control sobre el área de al-Dolei'yat, mata a terroristas de ISIS en Deir Ezzor*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 3 minHace 3 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // #QUNEITRA CS
> Projectile fired from #Nusra-held territory just landed on #Israel|i settlement of Ein Ziwan in occupied #Golan
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> #SAA led by #RepublicanGuard is in fierce clashes on Wadi Ein Terma front amid significant advance towards Al-Khair Markets
> ...





circodelia2 dijo:


> El alcalde de Berlín permite a Hezbolá marchar en la manifestación de ' sionistas fuera de Israel '
> 
> Carteles con eslóganes anti-Israel y banderas israelíes con estrellas tachadas de David cobijaron las calles de Berlín el viernes.
> El alcalde Michael Müller permitió a cerca de 600 partidarios de Hezbolá y miembros – y activistas del régimen proiraní – marchar en el corazón de la capital alemana, en el Rally del día de al-Quds pidiendo la destrucción del estado judío.
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef @MIG29_
> 
> Syrian Army repelled an Attack by Militants Backed by US " Asood Al-Sharqea + Ahmad Al-Abdo forces " on Bir Al-Qasab Area East Damascus CS
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Algún indocumentado (que evidentemente no ha hecho el servicio militar ni nada parecido, sea siquiera como limpia-inodoros) ha dicho aquí que los “generales sirios mueren porque no confían en sus tropas”. Semejante gilipoyas no sabe la cantidad de generales que mueren en cualquier guerra. Fueron miles en la I y II guerras mundiales, y centenares en Corea, incluso en Vietnam (escenario donde los soldados se quejaron amargamente de la desidia de los altos mandos), etc. Por no remontarnos a nuestra Cuba, donde los yanquis acabaron con el heroico general Vara del Rey en las Lomas de San Juan. Otro, bien ilustre, fue el Teniente General Leslie McNair, caído el 25 de julio de 1944, en Normandía.
> 
> Las guerras causan bajas en todas las escalas y rangos. En las operaciones no son sólo los oficiales de enlace los que se juegan el pellejo, los jefes (comandantes a coroneles) y los generales tienen que acudir al frente y permanecer en primera línea, para realmente estar al tanto de lo que acontece y tomar las decisiones tácticas encomendadas por el EM. No son pocos los que incluso caen en emboscadas y son tomados como prisioneros, si las líneas quiebran inesperadamente.
> 
> ...





AFMM dijo:


> *Nuevo pozo de gas entra en funcionamiento, y la producción siria de gas ya supera 10 millones de metros cúbicos por día*
> Nuevo pozo de gas entra en funcionamiento, y la producción siria de gas ya supera 10 millones de metros cúbicos por día
> 
> Homs, SANA
> Un nuevo pozo de gas entró en funcionamiento en el campo gasífero de Abu Rabah, en la localidad de Furklos, a unos 60 km al este de la ciudad de Homs en el centro de Siria.





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Cada día se publican nuevos estudios sobre esta matanza, programada y financiada por anglo-sionistas y sátrapas, de la mano.
> 
> El profesor Georges Corm (Universidadde la Sorbona, Paris y San José, Beirut) lo analiza a conciencia en su última obra, poniendo de relieve el juego simbiótico desarrollado por la CIA y los sátrapas del Golfo.
> 
> ...





BeeKillerMan dijo:


> No sé si se ha puesto ya, pues a veces me salto páginas enteras del foro llenas de "mierda":
> 
> 
> El Pentágono quiere negociar directamente con Assad





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Veamos cómo Israel convirtió a Amnistía Internacional en una "rama" de su Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores...
> 
> Y lo dice Haaretz, no un peligroso antisionista...
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Una comandante "Tigre". Igualico que los "demócrata-liberales" yihadistas, más conocidos por "cortacabezas moderados".
> 
> Sólo cabe decir, al ver a esta mujer:
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef@MIG29_ 35 minHace 35 minutos
> 
> Breaking , Syrian Mod
> Syrian Army Advance north T3 East Palmyra , and liberate area called " 3Km" after clashes with ISIS
> ...


----------



## Lezgian (28 Jun 2017)

Viva siria y viva la resistencia!! Los sionistas estan mordiendo el polvo


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 364-365-366-367-368  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Lezgian dijo:


> Mentira, no odiamos a judios, vosotros os creeis judios pero no llegais ni a gitanos
> 
> *SE SIGUE AVANZANDO EN EL E.GHOUTA*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-@GeromanAT 51 minHace 51 minutos
> 
> #Syria East - Battle for the the Border -
> *- Situation Report -*
> ...





Ratnik dijo:


> John Delacour‏ @JohnDelacour 3 minHace 3 minutos
> 
> ����#Syria #Aleppo Govte
> #Tiger_Forces #SAA
> Only 8 miles to go to encircle #ISIS north of the #Ithriya-#Resafa road





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef@MIG29_ 38 minhace 38 minutos
> 
> SDF cut off electricity since days from the Khufsa water station ,
> Now stopped pumping water to millions in #Aleppo city
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Off Topic_
> 
> 
> AFP news agency‏@AFP 6 hHace 6 horas
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Syrian Arab Army* (FB)
> 
> "Por circunstancias fuera de nuestro control hemos dejado de postear en los últimos 10 días, pero estamos de vuelta ahora.
> 
> ...





eolico dijo:


> Que verdad mas grande.
> 
> Ellos se lo dicen todo siempre aunque el armamento no se haya comparado en pruebas objetivas con ningun otro. Y luego hacen unas peliculas en Hollywood para que los demas tambien se lo crean.





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier‏ @EjmAlrai 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> #Qatar is still resisting #SaudiArabia #Emirates & #Bahrein blackmail and "impossible conditions". If this continue, GCC will be in trouble.
> *
> *#Qatar todavía está resistiendo el chantaje y "condiciones imposibles" de #SaudiArabia #Emirates & #Bahrein . Si esto continúa, GCC estará en problemas.*





deivicinho dijo:


> Que manía de citar a los yihadis señores, que manía. Ya da igual loguearse o no, tenemos que chupar la mierda troll si o si. Lo siento porque seguro que me pierdo algún buen aporte pero voy a mandar al ignore a todo el que cite esa basura.





Loignorito dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo había leído. Pues de ser cierto, habrá que ver que decide Assad, pero me da que ni de broma va a mantener negociaciones unilaterales con ellos. Ya no solo por que sería hacerles 'un feo' a todos sus aliados, es que visto lo visto, meterse en cualquier trato con USA es de tontos, puesto que la traición es su 'modus vivendi'. Pero que no se interprete lo dicho respecto del gobierno ruso. Ellos saben muy bien que solo están guardando las apariencias en el juego diplomático internacional y lo hacen por que les supone ganar tiempo, además de quitar fuerza a cualquier acción contra ellos en la ONU o cualquier foro o tribunal internacional.
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-jun-2017 at 20:55 ----------
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _1º La respuesta de Assad ha sido filtrar la noticia.
> 
> 2º Creo que el plazo ya ha vencido. _
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN- retwitteó
> raedsyrian002‏ @raedsyrian002 7 min





Harman dijo:


> M Green‏ @MmaGreen 3 hhace 3 horas
> 
> No time to waste
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Ver a Assad irse para Hama con toda su familia, y visitar casa por casa a los soldados heridos... me ha emocionado. Vale que "propaganda" puede serlo todo, igual que es muy fácil llamar "terrorista" a tu oponente... pero no me jodas, hay sentimiento y hay humildad. Hay un liderazgo que vale la pena, no como en nuestros "países", pongamos por caso España, corrupta hasta el tuétano, servil, vasalla, con varias políticas suicidas puestas en marcha a la vez, con la deuda por las nubes, sin proyecto nacional en ningún sentido más que seguir directrices de aquí y de allá, siendo un portaviones natural para el Imperio, con países financiadores de terroristas yihadistas como los Emiratos y Qatar financiando a su vez el gran circo del fútbol que es la droga que más gusta a los españoles, después de la cocaína... cómplices del estado fascista de Israel, con un Rey medio retrasado mental amigo íntimo de los golfos wahabitas.......... UNA MARAVILLA EN DEFINITIVA. Y los catalanes en plan kurdo, pero sin cojones y sin "revolución". Si eso del Karma existe, Tel Aviv se está ganando a pulso ser fotografiada en ruinas, como sus vecinos los "moromierdas".
> 
> Saludos y buenas noches a todos los foreros de bien. Por cierto el Fosforito no es nuevo, meterlo en el ignore es una mierda pinchada en un palo._





Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Cuanto más veo a Bashar al Asad más me convenzo de que es, como poco, *una buena persona*, que ya es mucho. La familia entera es entrañable. (Gracias por los vídeos que habéis publicado y a todos los que contribuís en este hilo. Ojalá pudiera yo hacer lo mismo que vosotros.)
> 
> Por lo que a mí respecta ya tengo en la intimidad de mi hogar la bandera de Siria junto a la de mi patria.
> 
> Salve a los Caídos y *viva Siria Laica, Soberana y en Paz.*


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 368-369-370-371  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Lezgian dijo:


> *El presidente al-Assad y su familia visitan a personal herido en el campo de Hama*
> 
> Hama, SANA - El presidente Bashar al-Assad, su esposa, y sus hijos visitaron a varias personalidades del Ejército y de las Fuerzas Armadas en sus aldeas de Hama.
> 
> ...





In Gold we trust dijo:


> [_MUY INTERESANTE, SOBRE LOS ATENTADOS EN LOS TRENES EN ATOCHA, MADRID, RELACIONADO CON ISRAEL MOSSAD. NO OLVIDAMOS._]
> 
> 
> Qué curioso lo de Mike Harari, agente del mossad en Panamá
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> dareen fdel‏ @dareen_mo_fdel
> 
> الجيش بصل مشارف جسر #عين_ترما بالغوطة الشرقية بعد سيطرته على كتل أبنية شمالمدرسة المنار
> 
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> La T-2 rodeada.
> 
> Una vez recuperada, tienen tres caminos hacia la T-1 que supongo en Al bukamal y dos más cada uno un poco más al norte.
> 
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> Reportado Leo troll-multinick. Da verdadero asco ver el hilo ensuciado por estos infraseres. Aunque no es de extrañar, pues hay gente que mata a cientos y/o justifica que se mate a miles y que se arruine la vida de millones por ideologías bastardas, o peor aún, por meros intereses geopolíticos. Todo esto alimentado por el odio y la incomprensión, la ausencia total de empatía por otros seres humanos. Precisamente este 'espíritu' es el real enemigo, no rusos ni americanos, sino la incapacidad de empatizar con los opuestos. Deshumanizar al enemigo es una de las primeras mentiras de cualquier guerra y es la actitud predominante entre sus participantes, sean del color que sean. Hasta yo ahora mismo, deshumanizo al troll llamándole 'infraser'. Realmente es tan humano como el resto, solo que comparte el mismo 'virus' que nos han inoculado a todos, hasta a mi. Cuando el Cristo dijo aquello de 'amarás a tu enemigo', no dijo ninguna tontería. Palabras sublimes, pero indignos nuestros ojos y oidos para captarlas. Indigna nuestra mente para asimilarlas. Y así vamos. Venga, calentemos el ambiente un poquito más, que ya va quedando poco para llegar al límite. A nuestro límite, pues en otras regiones y naciones ya hace que se traspasó y ahora viven la guerra ¿acaso pensamos que nos abstraeremos de ella? no os engañéis. Cuidado con alimentar el odio, pues 'mala hierba' es y poco necesita para medrar. Sus frutos son cadáveres putrefactos y cuerpos mutilados, pero ahora van a ser otros, no de extraños en lejanas tierras, sino de conocidos y familiares y de nosotros mismos. Pero encendamos la llama un poco más, calentémonos con ella. Mientras que observamos las sombras que de su luz nacen, pues son el presagio del horror que habremos de vivir prontamente. No tengáis duda de esto, pues ya no hay marcha atrás. Ya veréis como os arrepentiréis. Todos. Yo ya lo estoy haciendo.





desde dijo:


> ¿Tambores de guerra? EEUU acusa a Siria de "preparar ataque químico"
> *
> WASHINGTON (Sputnik) — La Casa Blanca considera que el Gobierno del presidente sirio, Bashar Asad, prepara un nuevo ataque con armas químicas y alertó que, si esto ocurre, las autoridades sirias "pagarán un alto precio"*.
> 
> ...





Galizu_Ulf dijo:


> Lo que les paso en Alaska.
> 
> El caza ruso Su-30: La piedra en el zapato de los aviones de combate de EE.UU. - RT
> 
> ...





circodelia2 dijo:


> Estos kurdos y sus kurdas....son ratas amarillas, ahora cierran el agua a la población siria, como hacian las ratas negras y verdes.
> 
> Separatistas SDF privan a 1.000.000 personas de agua dulce en Alepo
> Las fuerzas democráticas sirias respaldadas por Estados Unidos (SDF), notorias por su ala militar YPG que se dice que están involucradas en la limpieza étnica, ahora están chantajeando a las autoridades en Siria bloqueando el agua a más de 1.000.000 residentes de Alepo, fuentes del gobierno sirio confirmadas.
> ...





Sancho Panza dijo:


> Un par de noticias de la *prensa rusa*, que interpreto como que se tuercen los acontecimientos para el bloque ISIS-EEUU... vuelven las excusas de las *"armas químicas"*, y los intentos de un *"alto el fuego"* por parte de EEUU:
> 
> 
> *La Casa Blanca ha amenazado a Assad en caso de uso de armas químicas
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN- retwitteó
> Liveuamap MiddleEast‏ @lummideast 22 minHace 22 minutos
> 
> Massive USAF recon planes presence in Eastern Med. Rivet Joint, Combat Sent and Poseidon
> ...





amcxxl dijo:


> Rusia va a acondicionar una base al oeste de Damasco, no esta claro si también basara aviación, pero si va a estacionar mas misiles S-300 y/o S-400 en el interior para cubrir toda siria al oeste del Éufrates
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lezgian (28 Jun 2017)

Siria resiste, cada vez esta más cerca la victoria contra los yihadistas sionistas. VIVA SIRIA VIVA LA RESISTENCIA!


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 371-372-373-374-375  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Who is losing and who is winning in Syria? | Elijah J M |
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_



Harman dijo:



 -GEROMAN- retwitteó
tim anderson‏ @timand2037 3 hHace 3 horas

*#SyrianArmy warns of new #ChemicalWeapons false flag.*






Hacer clic para expandir...




Harman dijo:



Israeli airstrikes fail to propel Al-Qaeda forces in the Golan Heights






Un combatiente rebelde de al-Jabha al-Shamiya (el Frente Shamiya) cubierto de barro lleva su arma mientras se sienta cerca de la línea de frente con la aldea de Bashkuwi, al norte de Alepo, Siria, 19 de febrero de 2015. REUTERS / Rami Zayat


Los ataques aéreos israelíes no propulsan a las fuerzas de Al-Qaeda en los Altos del Golán


(Trad. Google)
27/06/2017

por Leith Fadel


Los rebeldes alineados con Al-Qaeda recibieron un gran impulso de la Fuerza Aérea Israelí en estas últimas 72 horas, ya que este último ha llevado a cabo por lo menos tres diferentes ataques contra el Ejército Árabe Sirio (SAA) La región de Alturas del Golán de Al-Quneitra.

Con la Fuerza Aérea Siria puesta a tierra, los rebeldes yihadistas intentaron intimidar su camino a través de varios frentes diferentes en las Alturas del Golán; Sin embargo, cada ataque ha terminado con sus fuerzas que sostienen víctimas pesadas y daño significativo a su equipo militar.

El último ataque de los rebeldes yihadistas se dirigió a la cumbre estratégica de Tal Ahmar, que se encuentra cerca de la zona de alto el fuego de la ONU en los Altos del Golán. 

A pesar de los repetidos intentos de luchar en su camino hacia arriba, los rebeldes yihadistas de Hay'at Tahrir Al-Sham se vieron obligados a retirarse de Tal Ahmar y abandonar su equipo militar que posteriormente fue tomado por el ejército árabe sirio.

Las ofensivas de Hay'at Tahrir Al-Sham en los Altos del Golán han producido pocas ganancias y una gran pérdida de vidas a sus filas militares, abriendo la posibilidad de una contraofensiva del gobierno cerca de Al-Hamadiyah y Al- Samdaniyah Al-Gharbiyah.

---------- Post added 27-jun-2017 at 10:53 ----------

****​*


Tensions flare between IDF, UN peacekeepers in Lebanon








Crece la tensión entre IDF y las fuerzas de paz de la ONU en Líbano


(Trad. Google)
26/06/2017

por Ben Caspit


Cada vez más voces en Israel están diciendo que la Fuerza Provisional de las Naciones Unidas en el Líbano ( FPNUL ) se ha convertido en una carga y su misión ya no es necesaria.

"Se supone que UNIFIL era el aparato de aplicación de la Resolución 1701 del Consejo de Seguridad", dijo una fuente militar israelí de alto rango bajo condición de anonimato. "Pero en realidad, se ha convertido en una hoja de higuera para esa resolución. La UNIFIL realiza actividades de Hezbollah en la "Línea Azul" y sirve como excusa para que Hezbollah y el gobierno libanés violen la resolución de la ONU y aumenten las tensiones a lo largo de la frontera. Ya no necesitamos esta fuerza aquí. Mejor quedarse con sólo las unidades de coordinación y enlace, y eso es todo ", agregó.

La confrontación entre Israel y la FPNUL estalló a principios de mes, en el curso de la visita del embajador de Estados Unidos a la ONU, Nikki Haley, a Israel. Haley, que goza de una tremenda popularidad en Israel, fue llevado por una patrulla de la frontera norte entre Israel y Líbano. Fue acompañada por el General Aviv Kochavi, quien recientemente fue el jefe del Comando Norte y ahora es subjefe de estado mayor, y el Brigada de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Israel. General Amir Baram, comandante de la 91ª División. 
En preparación para la visita, Kochavi y Baram habían recibido una autorización especial para revelar información secreta hasta Haley sobre el despliegue de Hezbollah a lo largo de la frontera, en violación de la resolución 1701 del Consejo de Seguridad. Para demostrar que, Kochavi y Baram recibieron la aprobación para utilizar dispositivos sofisticados de observación en la patrulla. Además, una soldada del batallón de inteligencia de combate local participó en la patrulla; Ella había emigrado recientemente a Israel de los Estados Unidos y fue encargada de proporcionar traducciones exactas al embajador.


El Kibutz Misgav Am fue elegido como punto de observación donde el embajador recibió explicaciones detalladas de toda la zona. El kibutz está situado en la cerca a lo largo de la frontera entre Israel y Líbano. Baram le explicó a Haley que la cerca del kibutzí es en realidad la valla fronteriza marcada por la ONU después de la retirada de las Fuerzas de Defensa de Israel (IDF) del sur del Líbano en 2000. Según fuentes que participaron en la reunión, Haley se asombró cuando ella Aprendió que la vida cotidiana normal caracteriza el kibutz israelí en la cerca de la frontera. El otro lado de la valla es donde los militantes de Hezbolá patrullan. En este punto, Baram eliminó la Resolución 1701 del Consejo de Seguridad que había sido adoptada al concluir la Segunda Guerra del Líbano en 2006 y la leyó en voz alta. La resolución establece que los militantes de Hezbolá no deben estar al sur del río Litani. Luego, Haley recibió información de inteligencia que Israel había recogido en el año reciente. Además, a través de los instrumentos especiales de observación traídos allí, Haley fue capaz de discernir los puntos de observación erigidos por Hezbollah a lo largo de la frontera libanesa, camuflados como una organización ambiental verde para la protección de la naturaleza.


Justo en esta etapa, llegó el comandante de la FPNUL, general de división Michael Beary. Haley le preguntó al general por su respuesta a la información que recibió y le explicó que vio con sus propios ojos cómo los militantes de Hezbollah están claramente presentes al sur de los Litani, áreas donde la resolución del Consejo de Seguridad les prohíbe tener presencia. Y UNIFIL es el cuerpo que se supone para hacer cumplir esta resolución. El general negó la información, y luego una acalorada discusión se produjo entre Beary y Kochavi - todo esto, frente al embajador estadounidense.


"Tenemos una terrible crisis con la FPNUL", dijo un alto oficial de la IDF a Al-Monitor bajo condición de anonimato. "Ahora, cuando la palabra está saliendo y el mundo entero ha visto las imágenes, será imposible negar las violaciones de Hezbollah por más tiempo. Desafortunadamente, UNIFIL ayuda a Hezbollah a blanquear la verdad. Bajo la situación actual, no tiene sentido que los batallones de la FPNUL permanezcan en la escena. Causan más daño que bien. Hacen lo que Hezbolá les dice que hagan. No se atreven a levantar la cabeza y cumplir con sus deberes, así que lo mejor ahora es que abandonen las instalaciones ". Varios días después, la ONU negó la información israelí ; Esto sólo sirvió para aumentar la desconfianza entre los lados.


Hasta la visita de Haley, la información de inteligencia de Israel sobre la presencia de Hezbollah en la cerca fronteriza del sur del Líbano fue mantenida en secreto. Dado que Haley representa la perspectiva del presidente Donald Trump, que considera las iniciativas de mantenimiento de la paz de las Naciones Unidas como una pérdida de dinero, se decidió revelar la información a ella. En la actualidad, varios portavoces israelíes están adoptando una dura retórica contra la FPNUL y su colaboración con Hezbollah.


En las próximas semanas, las IDF comenzarán una nueva etapa en la construcción de una barrera terrestre a lo largo de toda su frontera con Líbano (construcción que fue revelada en un artículo anterior de Al-Monitor). Israel planea construir un muro alto en la zona occidental y otro en el área de Metula. Metula, una ciudad fronteriza israelí, es considerada especialmente vulnerable porque Hezbollah controla dos crestas que controlan una vista de Metula desde el oeste y el este. El IDF es consciente del plan de Hezbollah de intentar ganar el control de las localidades israelíes en la próxima confrontación, y se está preparando para todos los posibles escenarios. Hezbollah no tiene la capacidad de derrotar a Israel, pero puede sorprender a las IDF con una ruptura repentina de sus fuerzas especiales Radwan (unidades de comando). Esto permitiría a la organización tomar el control rápido de una localidad israelí, incluso por unas pocas horas, lo que podría ser una tremenda victoria psicológica sobre Israel, que no ha perdido territorio a un enemigo árabe desde 1973. Hay 22 localidades israelíes adyacentes a la A lo largo de la frontera del Líbano. La IDF tiene un plan detallado para evacuar algunos de ellos en caso de conflicto. Simultáneamente, la IDF está planeando tomar medidas que eviten el peligro para las localidades.


Según la IDF, Hezbollah se ha transformado de una organización guerrillera local en un ejército con un Estado - Líbano. Una fuente israelí de alto nivel dijo a Al-Monitor que Hezbolá ya tiene decenas de tanques y no hay una pequeña cantidad de RPV (drones), algunos de ellos armados. Desde el punto de vista de Israel, no está claro si esto es una buena o mala noticia. En la Segunda Guerra del Líbano, las IDF sufrieron la falta de objetivos de Hezbollah. La próxima vez, dicen en el IDF, las cosas se verán completamente diferentes.


Según una fuente militar israelí, Hezbolá se ha forjado una identidad separada por sí mismo. Ya no es una extensión del brazo iraní, y muestra cada vez más signos de independencia. Todavía hay una simbiosis clara y poderosa entre Teherán y Beirut, pero el Secretario General de Hizbollah, Hassan Nasrallah, ahora tiene su propia agenda. No necesariamente sigue todos los dictados iraníes. Este verano, todos estos supuestos de trabajo pueden ponerse a prueba en el terreno. La construcción de un muro por Israel es vista como un acto que puede causar fricción. Pero el hecho de que Irán está construyendo fábricas en el Líbano para producir cohetes y misiles es visto por Israel como el cruce claro de una línea roja.


Un político israelí de alto rango, hablando bajo condición de anonimato, dijo: "Aunque ambas partes no tienen interés en el momento de ser arrastradas a un conflicto, la situación sobre el terreno definitivamente puede deteriorarse rápidamente, incluso a una conflagración total. "

Hacer clic para expandir...




cryfar74 dijo:



Un error táctico, hacer un anuncio sobre un futuro ataque es de lo mas estúpido que pueda hacerse. El Pentágono debe estar que trina con la aministracion de la Casa Blanca.

Los Usanos ya avisaron la ultima vez que de repetirse la falsa bandera ellos volverían a actuar. No hacia falta hacer un anuncio institucional. Esto habrá sido visto por el Pentágono como pegarse un tiro a si mismo.

Todos los esfuerzos mostrados por el Pentágono, de provocar a Rusia y Siria para que respondan a la fechorías Usanas no han tenido la respuesta esperada. Derribando aviones, drones, dejando sin electricidad a estaciones de bombeo, y parece lo ultimo iba a ser una nueva falsa bandera, ahora que el ejercito sirio estaba recuperando terreno en Jobar.

Pero anunciarlo previamente restará credibilidad al plan.

Todo da a entender que hay cierta división en la dirección Usana, una parte que quiere una guerra total sin importar consecuencias y otra que intenta dinamitar la postura anterior. Por el momento gana la primera, pero es gratificante saber que no todos los Usanos son unos desalmados.

El notable incremento de vuelos de reconocimiento sobre la costa Siria parece da a entender que la *falsa bandera era algo inminente* y que el anuncio de la Casa Blanca puede lo haya desactivado....por el momento.

Hacer clic para expandir...




Ruso dijo:



Bingo, espero que Barceló no vaya a asesinar a los colegas de la Casa Blanca 

Por ahora solo lo muestran las páginas de veteranos, el descontento en el ejército es manifiesto, los militares en activo no pueden decirlo, pero si aquellos que están retirados y desde luego no están muy contentos. Nos hemos enterado de operaciones que preparaban, de que no bombardeaban al ISIS y más cosas gracias a ellos, ¿a que militar patriota no le repugnarían esas políticas?. Además con esto aparecen un par de detalles, el descontento alcanza a gente de la cúpula y ya está presente entre la clase política.

Hacer clic para expandir...




Jesus lo Fumo dijo:



Ya ni se cortan en anunciar las operaciones de falsa bandera.



Esto chirría de mala manera. Es la demostración inequívoca de que los media están para un fin más perverso que el de simplemente manipular la información, lo que hacen es inventar la realidad. Y lo pueden hacer porque la sociedad occidental se ha infantilizado hasta el punto de creer todo lo que le cuentan.

El sionismo ha invertido tiempo y fortuna en controlar estos medios para poder inventar la realidad que a ellos les conviene. Por ejemplo las media docena de películas sobre nazis que se producen todos los años en Hollywood no son casuales. A ellos les interesa la manipulación mental global para poder seguir manteniendo su poder y sus negocios.

Hacer clic para expandir...




Harman dijo:



 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 1 hhace 1 hora

Heavy clashes took place at Bi'r Bayyud & Jufayf Bi'r (crossing)...
Also in the perimeter of Bi'r Dleiat
*
*Duros combates en el cruce de Bi'r Bayyud & Jufayf Bi'r
También en el perimetro de Bi'r Dleiat*







---------- Post added 27-jun-2017 at 12:47 ----------

****​*

-GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 29 minHace 29 minutos

#Syria East - Battle for the the Border - 
*Clashes in these areas reported:*







---------- Post added 27-jun-2017 at 12:53 ----------

****​*

MATTIS: US ARMS FOR SYRIAN KURDS WILL CONTINUE AFTER RAQQA |


MATTIS: USA seguirá armando a los kurdos sirios después de Raqqa 


(Trad. Google)
27/06/2017


El secretario de Defensa estadounidense, Jim Mattis, dijo el martes que Estados Unidos continuará suministrando armas a los combatientes kurdos sirios después de que termine la batalla para expulsar a los militantes islámicos de Raqqa, Siria.

Al describir las garantías de Estados Unidos a Turquía de que los Estados Unidos tomarán las armas entregadas a los kurdos sirios después de la pelea de IS, Mattis dijo que depende de cuándo o dónde será la próxima misión. Y también sonó un tono de advertencia cuando se le preguntó si todas las armas serían devueltas. "Haremos lo que podamos", dijo a los periodistas que viajaban con él a Alemania.

Los comentarios de Mattis marcaron la primera vez que habló públicamente sobre la promesa estadounidense de recuperar las armas suministradas a los kurdos.

Los funcionarios turcos dijeron la semana pasada que Mattis les había asegurado por carta que las armas entregadas a los kurdos sirios serían devueltas y que los Estados Unidos entregarían a Turquía una lista regular de armas para los combatientes.

Hacer clic para expandir...




El-Mano dijo:



[Viene de un debate anterior]
Entonces... ¿porque se estan haciendo "famosos" El Tigre y Soleimani...? ¿Y porque se hicieron "famosos" Patton y Romel en su dia?...
Vale que normalmente estan en la retaguardia, pero eso no implica que no vayan a la linea del frente cuando lo consideran necesario.

No se trata de combatir codo a codo, ya que eso es un suicidio. Pero hacer lo que hizo Romel en el desierto, de inspeccionar y hacer visitas a sus tropas, eso no tiene precio. Si Romel tuvo éxito fue precisamente por ello. Si Pattón fué respetado por sus soldados, a pesar de ser cruel en ocasiones con ellos, fué por algo. Por algo los alemanes les aterrorizaba Pattón, y por eso fue utilizado para el engaño a alemania con el "ejercito de goma".

Alemania perdió unos cuantos generales y altos cargos en la guerra, en plenos combates. Si lo hacian era porque ese era SU trabajo, y ese trabajo tiene ese riesgo.

¿Que los generales se han de evitar los riesgos innecesarios? Sí.
Pero los generales admirados no son los que estan detrás de un monitor a cientos de kilómetros de distancia...

Hacer clic para expandir...




MiguelLacano dijo:



Lo dicho, ¿porqué no leen algo?, si quiera sea lo que se ha escrito en este foro.

REPITO POR ENÉSIMA: CIENTOS DE GENERALES HAN MUERTO EN COMBATE EN TODAS LAS GUERRAS HABIDAS, Y OTROS TANTOS MORIRÁN EN LAS QUE HAY Y HABRÁ. PORQUE LOS GENERALES ESTÁN EN EL FRENTE, EN LOS PUESTOS DE MANDO DE LAS DIVISIONES QUE SE DESPLAZAN, SUFREN BOMBARDEOS, EMBOSCADAS, ATAQUES Y HASTA PARTICIPAN DIRECTAMENTE EN EL CHOQUE (CON SUS BATALLONES DE PLANA MAYOR) CUANDO LA SITUACIÓN LO REQUIERE.

HABLO DE GUERRAS DE VERDAD, NO DE "BOMBAZOS A DISTANCIA" COMO MARICONES AL USO...

MIREN LA LISTA DE CORONELES Y GENERALES CAIDOS EN LAS GUERRAS DESDE LOS TIEMPOS MÁS REMOTOS, Y SIN IR MÁS LEJOS EN NUESTRA GUERRA DE CUBA, EN LA GUERRA CIVIL, EN LA I Y II GUERRAS MUNDIALES, EN COREA, hasta EN VIETNAN (donde el fragging hizo estragos entre los altos oficiales), EN EN IRAQ-IRÁN... EN TODAS. 

LOS GENERALES NO SON EL REY NI LOS MARISCALES JEFES DE CUERPOS DE EJÉRCITO (QUE INCLUSO EN ESTOS ALGUNOS HAN CAIDO). SON SOLDADOS QUE PARTICIPAN EN LOS COMBATES, EN SU PUESTO, ACASO NO EL MÁS PELIGROSO, PERO LA GUERRA ES ASÍ, MUY PUTA.

NO SEAN IGNORANTES, COÑO, LEAN ALGO.

Eliminar el Servicio Militar Obligatorio ha hecho mucho daño, pero mucho.

Hacer clic para expandir...




Harman dijo:



 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 11 minhace 11 minutos

EXCLUSIVE
#SAA led by #Tiger_Forces have repelled an #ISIS attempt to cut #Ithriyah - #Raqqa HWY in order to besiege SAA in Syria-Tel
*
*#SAA liderado por #Tiger_Forces han rechazado un intento #ISIS de cortar #Ithriyah - #Raqqa HWY con el fin de sitiar SAA en Siria-Tel*

Hacer clic para expandir...




Harman dijo:



Russia must militarily respond to any American attack on Syria


Rusia debe responder militarmente a cualquier ataque estadounidense contra Siria


(Trad. Google)
27/06/2017

por Adam Garrie


*Si Estados Unidos no puede ser discutido usando la diplomacia, los aviones estadounidenses y los misiles deben ser derribados usando el poder militar ruso.*


Rusia no es una superpotencia impetuosa ni inmadura. Rusia no es ni irresponsable ni desleal. Rusia no se comporta de manera contraria al derecho internacional. Nada de esto se aplica a los Estados Unidos. Esto es especialmente cierto de la intervención de Estados Unidos en Siria.

A diferencia de Estados Unidos que opera de forma totalmente ilegal en Siria, Rusia tiene el mandato de luchar contra el terrorismo en Siria, que se queja plenamente de las normas del derecho internacional. Si Estados Unidos ataca al gobierno sirio que es el líder de una coalición antiterrorista que incluye a Rusia e Irán, esto representa nada menos que la intervención de Estados Unidos en nombre de las fuerzas terroristas que actualmente están perdiendo y perdiendo mal a las fuerzas lideradas por Siria.

Rusia tiene todo el derecho a tomar represalias contra cualquier huelga estadounidense contra la coalición antiterrorista en Siria.

Rusia, además, puede y debe tomar medidas preventivas para situar sus sistemas antiaéreos y antimisiles en Siria de tal manera que pueda frenar cualquier posible ataque estadounidense. Esto es vital para la seguridad de Siria y vital para que Rusia pueda ejercer su mandato legal para combatir el terrorismo en Siria junto al gobierno sirio, Irán y sus aliados.

El ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov, ha acusado a Estados Unidos de negarse a atacar a las fuerzas de Al Qaeda en Siria, especialmente a la famosa facción al-Nusra de Al Qaeda.

Lavrov declaró, 
"Hay una fuerte impresión, basada en nuestra lucha contra el terrorismo en Siria, de que el llamado Al-Nusra o lo que se le llama ahora, es cada vez ahorrado por las fuerzas de la coalición encabezadas por Estados Unidos y sus aliados".​Además, dijo que Estados Unidos está jugando "un juego extremadamente peligroso" en la medida en que Estados Unidos está "tomando el calor" de Al-Qaeda en Siria y ejerciendo el doble estándar en la autoproclamada pero en gran medida ineficaz lucha contra ISIS en Siria.

Es hora de que Rusia apoye estas palabras y también se niegue a permitir que aviones estadounidenses vuelen hacia el oeste del Eufrates sin las consecuencias apropiadas.

Después de que Estados Unidos derribara un avión de combate sirio en junio de 2017, Rusia declaró que cualquier avión estadounidense o aliado estadounidense que volara al oeste del Eufrates sería blanco de aviones enemigos. Esto no significa necesariamente que sea derribado, pero sí lo permite en las circunstancias más necesarias.

Si aviones norteamericanos o aviones no tripulados, y mucho menos misiles, violan el espacio aéreo sirio de acuerdo con los estándares establecidos por el Ministerio de Defensa ruso, Rusia tiene el deber de derribarlos.

Rusia ha intentado diplomacia y los teléfonos en Moscú casi con seguridad están siendo utilizados para hablar de los EE.UU. en este momento.

Si América no puede ser hablada, los aviones estadounidenses y misiles sobre Siria pueden ser y deben ser derribados. Todas las otras posibilidades se han agotado.

Hacer clic para expandir...




MiguelLacano dijo:



Algunos HDLGP descerebrados quieren tensar la cuerda más. Los sionistas que dominan EEUU no asumen que Siria pueda salir viva de esto, después de tanta inversión. Y quieren comprobar hasta donde llega el temple de Rusia.
Malditos HDLGP que juegan con la vida y el sufrimiento de millones de personas por su idea mesiánica de la tierra prometida.

Hacer clic para expandir...




Harman dijo:



US threats to Syria


Las amenazas estadounidenses al gobierno legítimo de Siria son inaceptables - Kremlin


(Trad. Google)
27/06/2017

por Leith Fadel


(RT) Rusia ha criticado las amenazas de Washington contra el gobierno sirio tras una reciente declaración de la Casa Blanca en la que afirma que las fuerzas del presidente Bashar Al-Assad se están preparando para usar armas químicas.

"No tengo conocimiento de ninguna información o amenaza de usar armas químicas", dijo el martes el portavoz del presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, Dmitry Peskov.

Anteriormente, el secretario de prensa de la Casa Blanca, Sean Spicer, emitió una declaración en la que afirmaba que Estados Unidos "ha identificado posibles preparativos para otro ataque con armas químicas por parte del régimen de Assad que probablemente resultaría en el asesinato masivo de civiles". 

"Escuchamos sobre esta declaración. No sabemos en qué se basa. Y, por supuesto, estamos totalmente en desacuerdo con el término "otro ataque", porque, como saben, a pesar de todas las demandas de la parte rusa, no había una investigación internacional independiente de la tragedia anterior con el uso de armas químicas. No creemos que sea posible descansar la responsabilidad sobre las fuerzas armadas sirias ", dijo Peskov.

El portavoz del Kremlin también advirtió sobre posibles provocaciones de terroristas.

"Ustedes saben que los casos de uso de agentes químicos tóxicos por militantes del estado islámico [IS, anteriormente ISIS / SIL] y otros grupos criminales se han establecido en múltiples ocasiones. Ciertamente, existe el peligro potencial de que tales provocaciones se repitan ", dijo Peskov.

Cualquier amenaza contra el gobierno sirio es "inaceptable", según Peskov, quien reiteró la petición de una investigación sobre el ataque en Idlib.

"Sin llevar a cabo una investigación es imposible, ilegítimo y absolutamente erróneo, con respecto a lograr los objetivos finales sobre la reconciliación siria, para culpar a Assad. Por supuesto, consideramos inaceptables tales amenazas al gobierno legítimo de la República Árabe Siria ", dijo el portavoz, añadiendo que Moscú considera que cualquier uso de agentes químicos tóxicos es inapropiado. 

Siria ha negado las acusaciones de la Casa Blanca de prepararse para usar armas químicas, diciendo que "prefiguraron una" batalla diplomática "en la ONU, según AP, citando al ministro para la reconciliación nacional, Ali Haidar.

Hacer clic para expandir...




eljusticiero dijo:



*URGENTE: RUSIA ESTARÍA CONSTRUYENDO UNA NUEVA BASE MILITAR EN EL SUR DE SIRIA, SEGÚN ALGUNAS FUENTES*

*Ali Özkök @A_Ozkok 12m12 minutes ago
More
A reaction to #US, #Jordanian & #Israeli activities: Unconfirmed sources claim #Russia builds a new military base in southern #Syria.*

Así mismo, Rusia acusa a EE.UU de "provocación" al haber advertido Washington de que Assad se prepara lanzar un nuevo ataque químico


*SMM Syria‏ @smmsyria · 42 min.
Moscow: #US threat to #Syria is a potential provocation*
*
1 minHá 1 minuto
Mais
Syria Denies Plans For A Chemical Attack As Russia Accuses US Of "Provocation"*

Hacer clic para expandir...




BookChin777 dijo:



Vía: *Syrian Arab Army* (FB) (Traducción revisada)

"Cualquier eje que no sirva a los intereses de Occidente es denominado como "Maligno". Si bien hablando de hechos, los ejércitos sirios y sus aliados están sirviendo al interés de los europeos más que la propia OTAN, pero dado que no sirve a los intereses de sus políticos corruptos, pueden simplemente etiquetarlo como deseen.

Sin embargo, en última instancia, a quién le importa, lo que hacen los militares sirios y sus aliados en Siria se está haciendo por los sirios con sus aliados; y con el tiempo, incluso aquellos que nos odiaron más, saldrán y agradecerán incluso a sirios, rusos, iraquíes, iraníes, libaneses y muchos otros que lucharon contra el terrorismo en Siria y le impidieron llegar a sus propias ciudades. Pero también, a quién le importa, porque aquí hablamos por nosotros mismos como administradores de esta página solamente, pero podemos apostar con seguridad que ni a un solo ciudadano sirio le importa lo que dicen los políticos occidentales.

Deja que todos esos políticos de Occidente etiquetados como a izquierda y derecha, recuerden que si aquellos que califican de "moderados" lograran lo que se les está ayudando a lograr, entonces ninguno de ellos estaría a salvo en sus propias ciudades y pueden tomar Libia como ejemplo perfecto. Con todos los respetos a los patriotas libios.

Una imagen que lo resume todo: un consejero militar ruso, aliados sirios y un T-90 del Cuerpo Armado Sirio, todos juntos, todos contra el terrorismo."

Original en inglés:


Spoiler



Any axis that does not serve the interests of the West is labeled "Evil" Although factually speaking, the Syrian Military and its Allies are serving the interest of Europeans more than NATO itself, but since its not serving the interests of its corrupt politicians, they can simply label it as they wish.

However ultimately, who cares, what the Syrian Military and its Allies are doing in Syria is being done of the Syrians, and for their Allies; and with time, even those who hated us the most will come out and thank even Syrian, Russian, Iraqi, Iranian, Lebanese and many others who fought terrorism in Syria and prevented it from reaching their own cities; but also, who cares, because we might speak for ourselves as admins of this page only, but we can safely bet that non a single Syrian care what the Western politicians say.

Let all those politician in the West throwing labeled left and right remember that if those they label as "Moderates" achieved what they are helping them to achieve then non of them would be safe in their own cities, and take Libya as the perfect example (with all do respect to the patriot Libyans)

A picture that resemble it all, A Russian Military Advisor, Syrian Allies and a T-90 of the Syrian Armored Corps, all together, all against terrorism.










*******************************************************************************

"Ahora que prácticamente no hay oposición y todos son grupos vinculados con terroristas según dicen ellos, no nosotros, intente llamarlos oposición y los oirá llamarse a sí mismos Mojahdeen en su lugar. ISIS está cayendo por todo el desierto sirio, los mercenarios estadounidenses están atrapados en el desierto y el camino es tan bueno como pavimentado a Dair al-Zoor:

Funcionarios estadounidenses advierten a los militares sirios de realizar un "ataque químico"
Capitán Mr. Obvio ¿Me copia?

Los terroristas recibieron la luz verde para realizar otro ataque de bandera falsa, tienen los medios y ahora tienen la luz verde política.
La última vez la sabiduría del comando sirio impidió una tercera guerra mundial cuando Estados Unidos lanzó sus ataques fallidos de Tomahawk... esta vez quién sabe.

A ver vamos a ser REALES, EE.UU. es supuestamente el más poderoso ejército convencional en el planeta, aunque hay pruebas en Siria para contrarrestar ese hecho, pero si los militares sirios hubiesen vengado los ataques fallidos con tomahawks y hundido un buque de la Armada de EE.UU. (que son "lo último", para que quede claro) las cosas se habrían de-escalado o habrían escalado a una posible Guerra nuclear?

Al parecer, los que toman las decisiones en los Estados Unidos carecen de toda visión política y no pueden ver más allá del tamaño de las manos de Trump, que son muy pequeñas por cierto, pero les hace sentirse mejor."

Comentarios: 
"Para aquellos que no entienden la diferencia entre los informes falsos y los hechos, es necesario leer todos los informes oficiales de las Naciones Unidas sobre estos presuntos, note la palabra presunto, ataques de gas contra los civiles. La organización oficial puede ser buscada en Google y puede leer los informes finales, ninguno de los cuales han demostrado que Assad o las fuerzas gubernamentales hayan utilizado armas químicas. La organización se llama OPCW.
Tal vez desee mostrarnos su falta de inteligencia y refutar a un periodista ganador del Premio Pulitzer llamado *Seymour Hersh* cuando haya terminado de leer.
Si eso no le vale, trate de poner su cabeza a pensar en torno a los informes del Prof* Theodore Postol del MIT* si usted está adecuadamente calificado (un título de ingeniería será útil).
Si después de todo esto, usted todavía está convencido por el DOD, POTUS o cualquier otra persona a cargo de que ASSAD haya gaseado a su gente, usted es ahora una marioneta de propaganda de pleno derecho. Felicitaciones."

"Estados Unidos no vió venir el 9/11,
US nunca vió venir la toma de Mosul por el Estado Islámico,
US nunca vió venir la toma de Raqqa por el Estado islámico,
Ahora dicen que ellos ven venir este ataque con armas químicas..." "

Original en inglés:


Spoiler



Now that there is pretty much no opposition and all are terrorists-linked groups by their saying not ours; try calling them opposition and you will hear them call themselves Mojahdeen instead, ISIS is falling all over the Syrian Desert, the US-Led mercenaries are trapped in the Desert, and the road is as good as paved to Dair al-Zoor:

US officials are warning the Syrian Military from conducting a "Chemical Attack"

Captain Obvious do you copy?!

The terrorists got the green light to stage another false flag attack, they have the means and now got the political green light.

Last time the wisdom of the Syrian command prevented a third world war when the US launched their failed Tomahawk attacks, this time who knows.

I mean let's be real, the US is supposedly the mightiest conventional military on the planet, although there are evidence in Syria to counter that fact, but if the Syrian Military had retaliated the failed attacks and sunk a US Navy ship using long Stand-Off range anti-ship missiles (Which are state of the art for the record) would things had deescalated or would it been escalated to a full scale possible Nuclear war?

Apparently those making the decision in the US lack every political farsightedness and cannot see beyond the size of Trump's hands, which are pretty small by the way, but what ever makes them feel better.




Hacer clic para expandir...


_


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 375-376-377-378  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 29 minHace 29 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // #BadiaAlSham
> #SAA & Allied forces took control over Jufayf Bi'r/crossing & Bi'r Bayyud
> ...





Zhukov dijo:


> Por cierto, en mi artículo en mi blog comentaba que Ucrania enviaba armas a la guerra en Siria. Sabíamos que barcos cargados de armas salían de los puertos de Bulgaria, y me parecía raro que un país tan pequeño pudiera suministrar tantas armas y municiones, ni con las fábricas trabajando a pleno rendimiento y pagadas por los americanos. Parece que Bulgaria es sólo el intermediario.
> 
> Armamento ucraniano de la zona ATO es desviado para el Estado Islámico con ayuda de Bulgaria
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> N Aleppo: More than 100 cases of poisoning among people of al-Bab of various ages because of eating rotten food and drinking unhealthy water
> *
> *Norte de Alepo: Más de 100 casos de intoxicación entre personas de al-Bab de varias edades debido a comer alimentos podridos y beber agua poco saludable*





pgas dijo:


> Syrian President tours Russian airbase in southern Latakia - YouTube





cora41 dijo:


> Los comentarios al twitt de la casa blanca sobre las armas quìmicas
> Twitter
> 
> el mejor comentario: Sir, your administration has no credibility. Can you have UK or Germany confirm this for the public before you start killing ppl?





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Perdonar el "fuera de tema". Avigail Abarbanel. Me reconcilia con el judaísmo, me reconcilia con el género humano. Una visión sobre el neo-colonialismo sionista, escrito con suma valentía y sinceridad, por una judía originaria de Tierra Santa (Bat Yam).
> 
> Why I left the cult





Lezgian dijo:


> *Vídeo: ‘Batalla de tanques’ entre Ejército sirio y Daesh*
> 
> *Los tanques del Ejército sirio y del grupo terrorista EIIL (Daesh, en árabe) se enfrentaron el lunes cara a cara en el desierto entre Homs y Deir al-Zur.*
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *El ejército sirio se prepara para atacar el cruce clave hacia Deir Ezzur*
> 
> 
> TEHERAN (FNA) - El ejército sirio continuó las operaciones militares anti-ISIL en las partes orientales de Homs, recuperando el control sobre nuevas regiones y extendiendo el alcance de sus avances hacia Albukamal en Deir Ezzur.
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Mas fotos de la visita de Assad a la base con los Rusos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Ahondando en la información publicada por la página no oficial del SAA en FBook, he encontrado este artículo de una web técnica,* Popular Mechanics*, en su apartado de "aviación militar":_
> 
> *¿Cómo un jet de 30 años de edad esquiva el último misil del Pentágono?*
> por *Kyle Mizokami*, 26/06/17
> ...





eolico dijo:


> Hostia de realidad.
> 
> Los equipos militares que han sido utilizados en una guerra pueden multiplicar el precio por 3, o por 0.
> 
> El gasto futuro en publicidad, medios+Hollywood, va a ser enorme. Ya que la realidad no acompaña, solo queda vender a base de marketing y reparto de comisiones.





Peineto dijo:


> Uno de los problemas de la cosa militar es que se inflan los presupuestos a lo bárbaro, como sabe cualquiera que hay estado en el ejército con el agravante de que, dado el salvaje presupuesto militar gringo, el robo allí es a lo burro lo que va en detrimento de la calidad de los 'productos' que elaboran, así como la falta de aliciente de los trabajadores con sus salarios menguados y la ausencia de inversión en I+D. Recuerden que a fecha de hoy son incapaces de crear un motor que les ponga en órbita un satélite...Eso sí, tienen un aparato de propaganda ...(que ya empieza a chirriar, dicho sea de paso)
> Nada nuevo y nada que no sepamos. Pasó hasta en España en el inicio de su etapa imperialista cuando, si la memoria no me falla, en el año de 1506, un tal Fernando de Aragón le exige al Gran Capitán las cuentas de la campaña italiana, a lo que Gonzalo Fernández le escribe:
> * Por picos, palas y azadones, cien millones de ducados; por limosnas para que frailes y monjas rezasen por los españoles, ciento cincuenta mil ducados; por guantes perfumados para que los soldados no oliesen el hedor de la batalla, doscientos millones de ducados; por reponer las campanas averiadas a causa del continuo repicar a victoria, ciento setenta mil ducados; y, finalmente, por la paciencia de tener que descender a estas pequeñeces del Rey a quien he regalado un reino, cien millones de ducados.*
> 
> ...





jgrr dijo:


> Urgente.
> 
> Secretario de Defensa británico: "Reino Unido apoyará los ataques de EEUU contra Siria".
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria 

*Compilación de las páginas: 379-380-381-382-383-384-385-386  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Hassan Ridha Retwitteó CivMilAir ✈
> 
> ...





Sancho Panza dijo:


> ¡OJO! Al Boeing P-8 Poseidon que vuela en las proximidades de la costa libanesa y siria:
> 
> Según wikipedia:
> 
> ...





desde dijo:


> En mi opinion, (desde el sofa de casa), esos vuelos y esa repentina subida de tono por parte de las hordas invasoras y piratas anglosionistas responde, y por lo tanto confirma, el derribo del RQ-4 Global Hawk por parte de la defensa aerea rusa. Algunos estaran en mision de busqueda y rescate de chatarra y otros estaran para cubrir la vacante dejada por el aparato derribado.
> Los anglosionistas estan dolidos, no pueden decir que unos de sus mas modernos juguetes de guerra ha sido derribado por una tecnologia de los anos 60 rusa, necesitan una escusa para darle un escarmiento al eje de la resistencia. Es la misma actitud de un maton de barrio tiene cuando alguien le pisa un pie, le da un empujon y posiblemente unos cuantos insultos denigrantes, para luego marcharse enfurecido y con la impresion de haber mantenido su ego intacto. Afortunadamente, el eje de la resistencia no juega al juego de los egos, por eso en estos momentos una gran parte de Siria, incluida la mayor parte de los ciudadanos sirios esta en una relativa calma e intentando rehacer sus vidas, a la vez que poco a poco siguen recuperando terreno y dejando a matones fuera de juego.





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 15 minHace 15 minutos
> 
> new army advance toward humaymah
> *
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> El avance por el Sur ha sido de lo mas efectivo y rapido, siendo un nuevo frente que dará grandes resultados.
> 
> El avance desde la T2 hacia Al-Mayadin, provocaria un golpe al corazon de las ratas negras, la defensa que éstas hagan contra el avance Sirio, beneficiará a los demas los frentes, pues las ratas tendran que dividir fuerzas. (incluso si las traen de Irak, beneficiara a las PMU)
> 
> ...





indemunlai dijo:


> Seymour Hersh: Estados Unidos mintió sobre ataque químico sirio
> Seymour Hersh: US Lied About Syrian Chemical Attack Then Bombed Them Anyway | Zero Hedge
> 
> Syria: Trump
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> Aleppo Governor reasons behind water crisis:
> 1. lower water level in Euphrates from Turkey -> Syria (160 instead of 500m3/s for Syr/Iraq)
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Navstéva يزور‏ @Navsteva 30 minhace 30 minutos
> 
> *Assad's written message during his visit to Hmeimim Air Base*
> President al-Assad inspects Hmeimim military airbase





Galizu_Ulf dijo:


> Supongo que lo del "tanque" eliminado seria un vehiculo blindado artesanal(pickups) o un BMR (con serias dudas), pues el Plamya es un lanzagranadas de 30mm, preferentemente antipersonal y a no ser que entrara por una escotilla... AGS-17 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> Viva Siria y la Resistencia al NOM.
> 
> Y saludos a todos





explorador dijo:


> @mikelayestaran
> Atención porque #EEUU y Reino Unido ya hablan de un posible “ataque preventivo” contra #Siria, así que puede haber “fiesta” de Tomahawks





Sancho Panza dijo:


> Esas noticias (que llevan dos días así) y lo de los *aviones de "guerra electrónica" recopilando datos*, que hablamos en la página anterior, realmente presagian un ataque de EEUU-GB, en auxilio de ISIS.
> 
> Y están tomando la medida a los medios de Rusia.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 7 minhace 7 minutos
> 
> army repelled another attack today from samadaniyah al-gharbi axis
> *
> *El ejército repelió otro ataque hoy desde el eje samadaniyah al-gharbi*





Loignorito dijo:


> Siria - A pesar del apoyo Israelí el Ejército Sirio acaba con al-Nusra - 26 Junio 2017 - YouTube





ZHU DE dijo:


> Vídeo: helicópteros de asalto rusos destruyen a Daesh en el camino hacia Deir Ezzor - Sputnik Mundo





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 2 hHace *2 horas*
> 
> The #Syria Air Defense is on high alert.
> *
> *La #Syria Air Defense está en alerta máxima.*





*_* dijo:


> Las amenazas y agresiones anglosinistas aumentan los avances a DEZ los tienen bastante desesperados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> Como ha dicho *_* estamos en un momento crucial. Supongo que la mayoría lo ve. Ahora toca esperar a que se produzca ese ataque químico de bandera falsa. Imagino que la 'respuesta' anglosajona será inmediata, lo que no sé, es que harán los rusos. Puedo suponer que intentarán derribar los misiles y drones, pero se guardarán de tirar abajo ninguna aeronave tripulada y en este caso sería un error. Los anglos no quieren una guerra abierta con ellos, se están marcando un farol. Ojala Putin lo vea como lo que es.





Alexandre I. dijo:


> *Creo que no está posteado.*
> 
> 
> Llegada a Deir Ez zor | Guerra siria 26/6/2017 - YouTube





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 1 minHace 1 minuto
> 
> #BREAKING // *EAST #GHOUTA*
> #SAA took control over 18 points + a House near the Tank Station of Sanbal in Ein Terma
> ...





*_* dijo:


> Si el ejercito llega a DEZ y se da por suprimidos a los no moderados son probables los siguientes 2 escenarios:
> 
> 1) Una limpieza de la zona sur del país donde los follacabras apoyados por Israel han conformado una especie de "Zona colchón" para Israel y evitan de ese modo que Israel tenga que exponer a sus soldados directamente.
> 
> ...





carlosito dijo:


> ¿Por donde cree que van a llegar a Deir Ezzor? Un mapa a tener en cuenta.





Harman dijo:


> *Battle For Mosul – June 27, 2017: ISIS Launches Surprise Counter-Attack *
> 
> Battle For Mosul
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> The'Nimr'Tiger@Souria4Syrians 13 minhace 13 minutos
> 
> BREAKING: US regime openly inviting & encouraging all wahabi & FSA jihadists in Syria to initiate false flag attacks!
> *
> *BREAKING: ¡El régimen estadounidense invita abiertamente y alienta a todos los yihadistas wahabi y FSA en Siria a iniciar ataques de bandera falsa!*





jgrr dijo:


> Retuiteado el tigre 'Nimr' (@ souria4syrians):
> Los rebeldes apoyados por Arabia Saudita en ghouta mano máscaras de gas a sus combatientes. Posiblemente confirmando información rusa sobre el posible ataque de bandera falsa https://twitter.com/Souria4Syrians/status/853284744888561666/photo/1





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 10 minhace 10 minutos
> 
> Reconnaisance Units of #SAA have reportedly reached #ISIS-held Humaymah in #BadiaAlSham
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> IMAGE
> June 1967: #Syria|n families fleeing the #Golan Heights after its occupation by #Israel
> ...





Creador de Mitos dijo:


> *Dejad de forochatear por favor!
> 
> Vuestras pajas mentales y vuestras puyas nos la traen al pairo! *





jerjes dijo:


> Ya está todo arreglado Moscú llama a Washington para impedir provocaciones contra el Ejercito sirio.Yo creo q las llamadas por telefono están de más.Lo unico q entiende esta gentuza son los palos
> 
> Estos matones sin previa declaracion de guerra atacan un pais soberano sin ninguna otra razon como no sea q para ellos supone una provocacion q el Ejercito sirio les machaque a sus terroristas del EI.
> 
> ...





jarella1@yahoo.es dijo:


> Esto es una opinión.
> Esto es una ficción y cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia.
> 
> Cuando el 14 de diciembre de 2016 se llevó a “Chukotka” la central nuclear flotante muchos se preguntaron para que querían los rusos en medio de la nada semejante central nuclear y para que coños la querían si es una zona donde haces un hoyo y sacas gas para abastecer una casa todo el año y ya si abres un pozo abasteces Moscú los próximos 60 años.
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> "La nacion arabe no disfrutara jamas de la paz, hasta que el cancer del sionismo no sea extirpado de la faz de la tierra"
> 
> 
> Ayatola Jomeini


----------



## Javisklax (29 Jun 2017)

Arriba hilo,gran información de interés obligatorio


----------



## Justo Bueno (29 Jun 2017)

*El señor Harman ha cerrado ya el hilo* Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria *asi que no habrá resumen aquí de las páginas 386 a la 404. Consulten el hilo original directamente si buscan alguna información o respuesta concreta; como siempre gracias a todos los foreros que aportan información y análisis de calidad. El Imperio y sus vasallos han mordido hueso en Siria, no pasarán!!*

El nuevo hilo es éste: Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*ESTEMOS ATENTOS A UN POSIBLE NUEVO ATAQUE QUÍMICO DE FALSA BANDERA. UNA DE ESAS ARTIMAÑAS SIONISTAS, SU VOMITIVA CAMPAÑA "PERIODÍSTICA" CORRESPONDIENTE Y LOS TOMAHAWKS, FUERON EL ORIGEN DE ESTE HILO.*



Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN- retwitteó
> Carla Ortiz‏@CarlaOrtizO 8 hHace *8 horas*
> 
> #FalseFlag ready in 15 days? #aljazeera #WhiteHelmets again visit pre #ChemicalAttack location & 23 childbodies disappear from morgue READ
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (29 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



ZHU DE dijo:


> Las antiguas bases aereas de Saddam en la frontera iraquí, punto clave del conflicto:





Lezgian dijo:


> El ejercito sirio cada vez más cerca de la victoria, los rebeldes yihadistas se masacran entre ellos, y en el golan ocupado los yihadistas de alqaeda lanzan ofensivas recibiendo apoyo de Israel y fracasan, el Isis (israel secret intel service) se desmorona en el este de Siria, las miradas se centran en Deir Ezzor, la victoria es para el pueblo sirio, la victoria es para la resistencia.
> 
> VIVA SIRIA VIVA BASHAR Y VIVA LA RESISTENCIA.





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN- retwitteó
> Carla Ortiz‏@CarlaOrtizO 8 hHace *8 horas*
> 
> #FalseFlag ready in 15 days? #aljazeera #WhiteHelmets again visit pre #ChemicalAttack location & 23 childbodies disappear from morgue READ
> ...





4motion dijo:


> Habemus nueva pelicula de HOLLYWOOD con los WHITE HELMET como GUEST STARS





Harman dijo:


> _Malas noticias para los kurdos_
> 
> 
> -GEROMAN- retwitteó
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Este es un ejemplo de esos movimientos sutiles e impredecibles que pueden hacer los rusos. ¡Bien hecho! ¿que los kurdos sois muy amiguitos de Estados Unidos, Israel y Arabia Saudí? Pues buena suerte con Turquía. Es interesante ver los movimientos "tectónicos" en Oriente Medio, esto va para largo y siempre teniendo en cuenta las ganas que tienen algunos en el Imperio de guerra full-scale. Los rusos se están comportando como unos auténticos líderes, matando terroristas sin parar, evitando que nos lleguen a Europa como "refus sanos pobrecitos", y evitando también la III Gran Guerra, que sería la última quizás. Para muestra la noticia de que en Suecia, paraíso progre de mierda, se esforzarán por darles una nueva identidad a combatientes ISIS que vuelvan a casa.
> *
> Viva Siria libre y en paz!!*
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Los kurdos parece que van a disfrutar de ser aliados de EEUU.
> 
> He encontrado este en syria.liveumap.com
> 
> ...





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Espero que no se quejen, no hay agua para Alepo no hay Afrin para los kurdos.





Harman dijo:


> _Alguien quiere poner nervioso a los kurdos.
> Ha sido un globo sonda._
> 
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Parece que de momento el ruso seguirá bajo los palos... pero es un aviso. Pobres kurdos cortoplacistas...





bk001 dijo:


> si escala la guerra a Qtar, creo que deberíamos modificar el título y unificar hilos, III GM
> 
> o incluos, hacer un subforo de la III GM donde poner todas las guerras:
> 
> ...





Creador de Mitos dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo con lo que dices sobre Qatar... Aunque, personalmente, considero que estamos YA en la IV Guerra Mundial. Para entender porque considero esto nadie mejor para explicarlo que el Subcomandante Marcos del EZLN:
> 
> ¿Cuáles son las características fundamentales
> de la IV Guerra Mundial?
> ...





Boby dijo:


> Reitero mis gracias a (casi) todos los que siguen dando vida a la información sobre esta guerra.
> 
> Muy apropiado que el anterior hilo terminara en la página 404, esperemos que sea premonitorio y pronto podamos ver:
> 
> Guerra en Siria - error 404 - not found





Lezgian dijo:


> *Una rata "moderada" de Alqaeda abatida por el ejercito sirio*
> 
> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran
> @Syria_Hezb_Iran
> ...





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> *Pillados en la foto*
> 
> Helicópteros del transporte del ejército yanki aterrizando y despegando en la bolsa de Hawija, Irak (territorio Daesh). ¿Qué están haciendo?
> 
> Photos allegedly shows unknown helicopters landing / flying in #ISIL held territories near #Hawija.





4motion dijo:


> Sacando NORTEAMERICANOS con BARBA





mirkoxx dijo:


> *Siria recupera carretera Palmira-Deir Al-Zur y partes de Golán - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> Siria recupera carretera Palmira-Deir Al-Zur y partes de Golán
> Publicada: jueves, 29 de junio de 2017 8 : 35
> 
> ...





Hearts dijo:


> A Deir ez-Zor:
> 
> Ruta T2- Deir ez-Zor.
> 
> ...





Hearts dijo:


> Esa carretera con forma de sartén al sur de Deir ez-Zor, es la Autopista/Carretera Al Mayadin - Deir ez-Zor.
> 
> Estoy buscando un mapa de la Carretera T2 - Al Mayadin, que va por el desierto y se junta con la de la sartén antes de llegar a Al Mayadin.
> .
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy
> 
> * Control del ejercito sobre shuraymah - rasm askar - judaydah en el frente de Khanaser*
> Localizacion:http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=35.781335&lon=37.573414&z=13&m=b&gz=0;375793361;357682435;160503;0;160503;0;0;521447;105571;645319
> ...





jgrr dijo:


> Rusia tiene nuevos datos de que Occidente prepara provocaciones en Siria.
> 
> MOSCÚ (Sputnik) — Rusia tiene nuevos datos de que se están planeando provocaciones en Siria en relación con posible ataque químico, declaró el Ministerio de Exteriores ruso.
> 
> ...





estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Es cierto que el ejército Sirio se encuentra mejor, que Rusia ha ganado influencia y posición. Pero me pasa que me parece el día de la marmota....un avance, un derribo, unas declaraciones, que si un estado para los Kurdos, que si los Turcos invaden Siria,.....otro hilo abierto por Harman y van ( 31) otro año mas de guerra...y la sensación de que todo forma parte de una tragica obra de teatro aun mayor.
> 
> 
> Solo somos marionetas.





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Las guerras lentas las gana la economía que sufre el menor desgaste. A EEUU le conviene una guerra relámpago, a Rusia todo lo contraio porque cada minuto que pasa se refuerza su posición y se debilita la del contraio.





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day@iraqi_day 2 hhace 2 horas
> 
> #BREAKING
> #Iraq joint operations announce full control of Al-Nuri Mosque ruins and Minaret Al-Hadbaa in #Mosul Old city by Counter terrorism
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 13 minHace 13 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // EAST #DAMASCUS
> #SAA & allied forces capture new blocks south of Tankstation in Wadi Ein Terma
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> #BREAKING // #IRAQ
> 500+ #ISIS militants arrests as they attempt to infiltrate civilians fleeing from Old #Mosul
> ...





sabas11 dijo:


> CNN: Buques y aviones de EE.UU. están listos para atacar a Siria - RT
> No, si ahora dicen que el aviso ha persuadido al ejercito sirio de hacer un ataque químico. Al final mi impresión es que ante la derrota los gUSAnos tienen que dar la impresión que siguen siendo los amos de la barraca, pero creo que vamos a pasos agigantados a un nuevo escenario mundial donde el poder gUSAno hegemónico y unipolar decae y entramos en una fase nueva con un poder más multipolar con Rusia a la cabeza, con su poderío militar. Y todo ello se está fraguando en esta GUERRA MUNDIAL SIRIA a pequeña escala. Ante la derrota que están sufriendo los americanos, les hace ser muy peligrosos y son capaces de cualquier cosa porque no son de fiar, pero creo que los rusos están marcando los tempos y tienen una clara estrategia que les hace ser mejores en esta guerra. A los yankis les veo sin claridad, como improvisando ante los golpes del oso. Todos los "planes" se les están yendo al garete pero Siria, Rusia, Iran... no se pueden relajar y deben continuar sin prisa pero sin pausa, para adelante como ahora hasta conseguir la victoria que espero llegue lo antes posible. Ya veremos pero ahí siguen dando el callo. Yo soy optimista.





pulopure dijo:


> Me subo al carro, animo Siria!





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 3 minHace 3 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // SE #ALEPPO CS
> #SAA & allied forces liberated ~20 KM2 east of #Khanasser, further securing supply-line to Aleppo
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 4 minhace 4 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // EAST #HOMS CS
> #SAA engage in heavy clashes w/#ISIS in perimeter of Al-Hail gas field w/ #SyAAF / #RuAF support
> ...





jorka dijo:


> Os dejo este interesante artículo titulado : "Using plausible deniability against a systematically lying adversary"
> 
> El artículo comenta un documento del think tank Stratfor sobre un hipotético enfrentamiento entre EE.UU y Rusia en el escenario sirio.
> 
> Este analista es de lo más interesante que se puede leer en geoestrategia y temas militares. Personalmente no coincido con sus opiniones políticas, ni con sus opciones religiosas, pero esto no le quita ni un ápice de validez a sus análisis.





Zhukov dijo:


> Sinceramente, después de escribirle para que corrigiera un error e investigar sobre el tal Saker.
> 
> Lo negativo:
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Irán: EEUU
> *Irán: EEUU “juega con fuego” en Siria
> Hace 3 horas 29 junio, 2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 1 minHace 1 minuto
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> #SAA led by #Tiger_Forces took control over the Berm Point along #Ithriyah - #Raqqa HWY, southwest of Syria-Tel
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (30 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 8-9-10-11-12-13  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef@MIG29_ 5 minHace 5 minutos
> 
> *Ka 52 during Support SAA +Allies in East Homs .. Token today*





Loignorito dijo:


> Reincidiendo en el tema para que así la mayoría de lectores queden informados:
> 
> *Preparando el montaje para la agresión: Francia y Reino Unido ayudarán a Trump para responder “en caso de” un nuevo ataque químico en Siria*
> 
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> "Sería ideal que consiguiesen grabar a esta canalla mientras preparan el montaje, tal como vimos en aquel vídeo con el coche ardiendo por una bombita recien colocada y luego los 'actores' echándose al suelo para simular ser víctimas."
> 
> Voy a buscarlo, gracias por recordarmelo, ese video es esclarecedor sobre los atentados muchos de ellos falsos.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> "#Jobar: Guardia Republicana - 16a División
> A una profundidad de 8 metros bajo tierra el SAA inició una misión para desmantelar los cables que los militantes instalaron para detonar túneles subterráneos en ocasión de cualquier infiltración de SAA en su dirección"





Galiciaverde dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Acabo de colgar en el hilo de Fukushima una noticia de las que te dejan en shock. No doy crédito. No me puedo creer que un gobierno en su sano juicio se plantee siquiera semejante atrocidad, nada menos que volar una central nuclear. Para que luego hablemos de terroristas.
> 
> Lo que más me asombra es que no pensaron ni un segundo en la contaminación radiactiva que iba a afectar a la población civil de todo el mundo, no solo iraní. Desecharon la idea porque pensaron que los iraníes se recuperarían en poco tiempo.
> ...





Ruso dijo:


> No, mi Obama no, no puede ser





Hermericus dijo:


> COMPROMIS, la marca PODEMOS en Valencia, exige la dimisión del presidente del Consejo de Europa, el senador valenciano Pedro Agramunt (PP) por viajar a Siria y entrevistarse con Assad en un viaje organizado por Rusia.
> 
> La marca podemita exige que Agramunt no esté ni un momento más salpicando a los valencianos en 'asuntos turbios'
> 
> ...





ZHU DE dijo:


> Compromis, que te den por el culis... no son mas moñas porque es imposible, banda de maricones.





MrMaster dijo:


> La izquierda española es una broma de mal gusto, hipócritas y traidores. Ahí están Libia y Gadafi que dan fe de ello.





delhierro dijo:


> *Pues no.* Podemos se presenta por libre en Valencia. De hecho tiene grupo propio allí y en el congreso compromis tiene el suyo separado.
> 
> No se si es desconocimiento o ganas de enredar.
> 
> Por cierto las discursiones politicas, a los hilos de politica.





explorador dijo:


> Compromís es una puta barata del sionismo, quien se asocie y haga mítines con ellos, que sepa cómo quien se acuesta, dos que duermen en el mismo colchón, ya se sabe





Makko dijo:


> Ya veo el estilo: "No se quiere ensuciar el hilo pero suelto mi mierda". Pues yo tampoco quiero ensuciarlo pero tengo que replicar. La postura, que no deposición como dices, de Izquierda Unida que supongo que consideras "asimilado"a Podemos es esta: PLENO APOYO AL GOBIERNO SIRIO EN SU LUCHA CONTRA EL TERROR, ¿ok?
> 
> La visita de Izquierda Unida a Asad
> 
> Con ello doy por terminado el tema. Pero si volvéis a ello yo también lo haré.





Lezgian dijo:


> *Los aviones sirios eliminan el convoy de ISIL en Deir Ezzor: video*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *NUEVOS AVANCES EN JOBAR*
> 
> watanisy‏ @watanisy
> 
> ...





Pepejosé dijo:


> Rusia a punto de cerrar la venta de misiles S-400... *a Turquía*.
> 
> TASS: Business & Economy - Russia





El-Mano dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> *Russians at NATO
> @natomission_ru
> 17h
> Responder a @NATOpress @RussianEmbassy
> Ahora ayudamos a #Sirios en su lucha contra #terrorismo. Todo esto es una verdadera contribución a #Seguridad Europea*





lectorina dijo:


> Muchas gracias a Harman y a todos los que informan.
> Esto ha cambiado mucho el último año. O los instigadores de todo esto suben la apuesta o sus ratas se tendrán que esconder bajo tierra. Vienen dias interesantes en cualquier caso.
> Por favor, ignorar a los 4-5 trolls.
> Gloria al pueblo Sirio.





cryfar74 dijo:


> Segun fuentes ratas:
> 
> De nuevo comienza la carrera por Deir Ez Zor, los Usanos ante la imposibilidad de disponer de tropas Kurdas por estar inmersas en Raqqa, parece tomaron la iniciativa de llevar algunos FSA a Ash Shaddadi (Hasakah), justo encima de Deir, en territorio Kurdo con la intención de avanzar hacia el sur.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _El parte de ayer,_
> 
> *Syrian War Report – June 28, 2017: US Launches Campaign To Justify Military Action Against Syria *
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (30 Jun 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 13-14-15-16-17-18  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day@iraqi_day 45 minHace 45 minutos
> 
> *Map update #Mosul Old city.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _El mapa de Raqqa de una fuente NO kurda o pro-kurda_
> 
> 
> Islamic World News‏ @A7_Mirza 37 minhace 37 minutos
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Sic Semper Tyrannis : Syrian Update - TTG
> 
> 
> Actualización Siria - TTG
> ...





Ratnik dijo:


> Peto Lucem‏ @PetoLucem 10 minHace 10 minutos
> 
> NEW MAP: Important victory for #SAA + #Hezbollah vs. #ISIS: #Humaymah liberated by Syrian Gov. forces. T2 Pumping Station next. #Syria #Iraq





Peineto dijo:


> A día de hoy no se tiene la más mínima idea de dónde está la línea de frente en el sureste. He comprobado desde hace días, tal vez más de una semana, que se comentaba que el ejército se encontraba a escasos kilómetros de la T2, esta mañana leía que se encontraban a 30 kms...; en breve, ni teniendo acceso a información de primera mano del ejército te vas a enterar de por donde andan los tiros. Eso se dice a toro pasado.
> Ya veremos, que decía un ciego.Calma, paciencia y tranquilidad.





MiguelLacano dijo:


> A propósito de quién creó/instigó el ISIS, el nuncio apostólico en Alepo no se mordió la lengua para señalar a los HDLGP que modelaron el monstruo: ISIS es producto de USA/Israel:
> 
> Publicado en Medios Vaticanos: "USA creó al ISIS" - YouTube





Incorrezto dijo:


> Akashat, ver
> Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Siria XXX: Guerra en Siria
> en poder del isis según peto.
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Monseñor Nazzaro (en paz descanse), antiguo vicario apostólico en Alepo, denunciaba, ya en los primeros días, el genuino origen de esta salvajada. Los grupos terroristas infiltrándose desde Turquía y Jordania, las armas y el salvajismo de terroristas "transportados" desde el mundo entero, todos ellos bien comidos, bebidos y armados hasta los dientes, además de bien coordinados e "informados".
> 
> Monseñor Nazzaro falleció hace algunos años, pero hasta sus últimos días denunció la mentira y la tergiversación mediática occidental de esta guerra, impulsada por los poderosos de este lamentable mundo.
> 
> TG 27.02.15 Siria, cause e sviluppi della guerra in Siria secondo Mons. Nazzaro - YouTube





Atalaya dijo:


> [_Viene de discusión política anterior_]
> *Ya que te empeñas indebidamente en hablar de política, los únicos partidos cuyos miembros están realizando algo positivo por el pueblo sirio son el Partido Comunista de España y el PCPE, a través de sus militantes, organizaciones y medios de prensa.
> 
> Hasta que no aprendáis a distinguir que es la izquierda y que no lo es, y a los rojos de los progres vale más que no pongáis paridas.
> ...





Atalaya dijo:


> *Para dejar bien claro quien suscribe un apoyo a Siria, aunque sea simplemente testimonial , y quien no, pego aquí este manifiesto de hace unos meses y sus apoyos, al margen de estos apoyos solo existen los de grupos cristianos dispersos que sin apoyo de la jerarquía hacen lo que pueden programando actos donde alguna monja y algún sacerdote venidos de Siria relatan la verdad de lo que allí ocurre, pero desgraciadamente son ninguneados por los mass-media, un caso paradigmático fue en la SER cuando Pepa Bueno preguntó a un trinitario español que volvía de Alepo, como la repuesta fue lo contrario a lo que esperaba esa elementa, le cortó y cambio de tema.
> 
> Aqui pongo el manifiesto y la lista, aunque hay cristianos en ella, sería bueno que los activistas cristianos se coordinasen con este movimiento.
> *
> ...





Ruso dijo:


> Desconozco a la gran mayoría de estos grupos, veo alguno decente y veo algún otro que no cooperaría con gente de derecha ni aunque estuviesen combatiendo al ISIS en su mismo pueblo. Ya sabes, de esos abducidos que cada 5 palabras tienen que mencionar "eso es fascismo" o llamar fascista a alguien. Lo siento pero es así y tu mismo conoces gente de esta que aunque apoye al gobierno sirio, están muy abducidos por la propaganda progre.
> 
> Tampoco confundas los grupos cristianos. No se si sabes su situación entre nosotros, pero de salida te puedes ir olvidando de muchos de la llamada "iglesia de base", unos solo te saldrán con la propaganda pro-refus, confunden el islam y gastan un talante que ni ZetaPeta, menos mal que son 4 y el del bombo, todos son partidarios de esos entes abstractos llamados diálogo, las políticas suecas de dar identidades protegidas a los terroristas en Suecia se quedarían cortas con esta gente.
> 
> ...






Saturnin dijo:


> Moscú calificó de una provocación a gran escala a las declaraciones de Washington sobre los supuestos planes de Damasco de realizar un ataque químico.
> 
> En declaraciones a la prensa, la portavoz del Ministerio de Exteriores de Rusia, María Zajárova, comentó que “esto parece una provocación a gran escala, tanto en el plano militar como informativo, dirigida no solo contra el Gobierno sirio, sino también contra Rusia”.
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Héroes, hombres y mujeres de honor y valor. Me inclino ante ellos. Defienden a su patria, pero también a la justicia, la libertad y la civilización. En gran parte, también me defienden a mí.
> 
> Dios los guarde y ayude.
> 
> Siria HD - Alepo - Los Verdaderos Defensores - El Glorioso Ejército Árabe Sirio - Septiembre 2016 - YouTube





Saturnin dijo:


> Anuncian la muerte de 11 pacientes en Gaza porque Israel prohibe que puedan recibir tratamiento médico en Jordania o en el resto de Palestina, a causa del salvaje bloqueo que Israel impone a Gaza, que impide también que en la franja de Gaza tengan suficientes medicamentos y aparatos sanitarios.¿Es Israel un Estado democrático que cumple los derechos humanos?
> 
> Anuncian la muerte de 11 pacientes en Gaza por no recibir tratamiento médico





Duisenberg dijo:


> De este hilo:
> Urgente: Trump y Putin acuerdan un encuentro bilateral la próxima semana en Alemania - Trump ofrecerá aliviar las sanciones - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> Cumbre del G-20 en Hamburgo, 7 y 8 de julio, ¿habrá reunión cara a cara de Putin con Trump?





explorador dijo:


> Por fin se confirma la muerte de esta rata
> 
> BREAKING: Iranian officials confirm #Baghdadi's death after Russian airstrike sptnkne.ws/eMgj
> 
> MORE: #Baghdadi's death was confirmed 'through multiple channels,' according to Iranian Revolutionary Guard sptnkne.ws/eMgj





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Hola gente.
> 
> Una tontería mía por la cual trumpy puede querer llegar a algún acuerdo.
> 
> ...





Lovecraf dijo:


> Mal día para los troles sionistas.





mazuste dijo:


> *
> Marcha atrás USAna de Al-Tanf -
> Desisten de la ocupación del sureste de Siria *
> 
> ...





Vodkaconhielo dijo:


> Although other NATO allies are opposed to any such aggression, the *Turkish Armed Forces hope to smash through some 30 kilometers of Kurdish-held territory and build a corridor between the northern Aleppo pocket and Idlib rebel heartland.
> *
> According to a Turkish military source speaking to a local outlet, the primary targets of the invasion will be Menagh Airbase, Tall Rifaat and Efrin city itself.
> 
> ...





El-Mano dijo:


> Se supone que no hay gusanos en afrin, en cambio lo que hay son rusos... Y el avance a manjib, parece cortado mas bien por los rusos+saa que por los usa... Parq algo estan entre verdes y amarillos.
> Por lo tanto parece que Rusia es la mayor interesada en mantener ese estatus Quo, a pesar de algunos rumores lanzados.
> 
> Afrin no parece que amenace ni a Siria ni a Turquía, en cambio los del este tal vez... Pero al menos la frontera de manjib esta protegida por los rusos y el saa y... Eso quizas signifique que va a ser la primera zona devuelta por los kurdos al control sirio, o al menos parece que la prefieren kurda antes que turca.
> ...





AngelMiguel dijo:


> Alaf ‏ @florenenero 2 hHace 2 horas
> Más
> Los combatientes respaldados por EEUU en al-Tanf planean transferirse a esta zona kurda para una nueva ofensiva contra Deir Ezor.





mirkoxx dijo:


> *ANF | Helicopters fire towards a village amid intense clashes in Lice
> Helicópteros disparan hacia los pueblos de Amed en medio de enfrentamientos intensos en Lice.
> 
> Los informes que están llegando hablan de fuertes enfrentamientos que están teniendo lugar en el campo de Lice y de helicópteros turcos que están disparando hacia zonas civiles.
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> De Sputnik News:
> 
> *Turquía desatará el infierno contra EEUU*
> 
> ...


----------



## lukashenko (30 Jun 2017)

Beatrix dijo:


> El fósforo blanco solo es un producto incendiario



Y que por sus terribles efectos en los seres vivos, está prohibido usarlo en zonas habitadas, ¿por algo será no? ¿No sabe usted que traspasa la ropa y no deja de arder hasta llegar incluso al hueso?

Para que se ilustre un poco, si quiere... :rolleye: :
Así actúan el fósforo blanco y los explosivos DIME | soitu.es

GAZA: EL LETAL FOSFORO BLANCO MUTILA A CIENTOS DE PALESTINOS. ES UN CRIMEN DE GUERRA DEL ESTADO DE ISRAEL

El letal fósforo blanco abrasa y mutila a cientos de palestinos - Col·lectiu Antimilitarista de Sant Cugat

Y unas muestras de sus efectos:



Spoiler


























Señor Admin: *¿Para cuando la chincheta?*


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 18-19-20-21-22-23  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> *SIRIA: Washington, Tel-Aviv y Riyadh trabajan mano a mano para prevenir la unidad árabe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





circodelia2 dijo:


> Vaya por delante que a los gUSAnos les importa un carajo la población civil, siendo que en sus bombardeos matan a media población y a 0 terroristas. Para que ahora vengan con la moralina de las armas quimicas estos hijos de la gran chingada, filibusteros sacamantecas.
> 
> Siria respondió a las acusaciones de EE.UU. en la preparación de un “ataque químico”
> 
> ...





Sancho Panza dijo:


> Lo que cuenta hoy la prensa rusa gira entorno a las noticias, ya obsesivas, que preparan la excusa para que EEUU entre directamente en la guerra, una vez sus ratas están siendo aniquiladas.
> 
> Siguen con lo de las armas químicas y la *preparación del teatro para un acto de falsa bandera*:
> 
> ...





Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Han aparecido los juguetes que impiden a la OTAN crear su zona de control aéreo en Siria....
> Tras la visita del presidente sirio, Bashar Asad, a la base aérea rusa de Hmeymim, en Latakia, apareció en las redes sociales una foto del novedoso caza ruso Su-27SM3.
> Es la primera vez que un avión de este tipo es detectado en Siria, informa Rossiyskaya Gazeta. El caza que puede verse en la foto fue construido en la planta aeronáutica Yuri Gagarin, en Komsomolsk del Amur, en 2011.
> El Su-27SM3 ruso, 'cazado' por primera vez en Siria (foto) - Sputnik Mundo
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> Lebanese security forces storm Syrian camps near Arsal; 150 refugees arrested, 4 suicide bombers exploded and 7 Lebanese soldiers wounded
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Leith Abou Fadel retwitteó
> Nizar Nayouf‏ @nizarnayouf 12 hhace *12 horas*
> 
> #Qatar Airways planes,coming from #Europe to #Doha, and vise versa,begin to fly over #Syrian airspace for the first time since 2012!
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 1 minHace 1 minuto
> 
> 160 Russian soldiers and 10s of vehicles enter Qibar barracks in Kafrjana after Russian-YPG meeting in Efrin
> *
> *160 soldados rusos y 10s vehículos entran en el cuartel de Qibar en Kafrjana después de la reunión de YPG-Rusos en Efrin*





Harman dijo:


> _No se que se dijo por teléfono pero parece que alguien se ha “arrugado”.
> Unas bravuconadas y “a otra cosa mariposa”
> 
> O, están intentando que bajen la guardia.
> ...





vil. dijo:


> Iniciado por *Vodkaconhielo*
> 
> "Un breve analisis de la politica energetica de Trump que apunta a convertir a EEUU en exportador de energia y las consecuencias para medio oriente. (...)"
> 
> ...





amcxxl dijo:


> Manuda PUTA ESTUPIDEZ QUE HAY QUE OIR
> 
> EEUU no produce apaenas la mitad de la energía fosil que consume
> 
> ...





Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Al final parece confirmarse la neutralización del dirigente del otanfato....
> Iran confirms Kremlin claim Daesh leader Baghdadi died in Russian airstrikes.
> Iranian Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamanei's representative to the Revolutionary Guards - Quds Force, Ali Shirazi confirmed late Thursday in an interview to Iranian website Asr-e Iran that the leader of the Daesh terrorist group, Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi died in Russian airstrikes.
> Iran confirms Kremlin claim Daesh leader Baghdadi died in Russian airstrikes - Daily Sabah
> ...





mazuste dijo:


> Será a primeros de Julio. Este tipo de "ejercicios" no se suele hacer a humo de pajas
> *
> Tropas aerotransportadas rusas se enfrentarán en julio a los simulacros más grandes de 2017 *
> 
> ...





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Iniciado por *jerjes*
> 
> "El objetivo inequivoco de EE.UU es sustituir la rusodependencia energetica europea (30% del gas q importa la UE es el de procedencia rusa) por la frackingdependencia inundando el mundo europeo con el GNL (gas natural frackeado en EE.UU y transportado en los buques gaseros) para hundir los precios de l gas ruso, asi como utilizar la tecnica del fracking en todos los paises de Europa oriental, el llamado "arco del fracking" europeo q se extenderia desde los Paises Balticos hasta Ucrania,pasando por Polonia, Chequia, Eslovaquia, Hungria, Rumania y Bulgaria y q dependerá de la tecnica de empresas de EE.UU como Chevron o Shell.
> 
> ...





Atalaya dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> *La clave está en el secreto mejor guardado sobre el fraking que es el gradiente de descenso de su curva de producción una vez alcanzado el peak share, ya que la del petroleo convencional se conoce gracias a los estudios de King Hubbert, pero la geología del share oil es muy di**ferente y hay expertos que dicen que la caída va a ser muy abrupta.*





BookChin777 dijo:


> *OFF-TOPIC*
> 
> Artículo de ¡2013! del científico Antonio Turiel donde ya se hablaba del timo-fracking burbujeado y el desastre ecológico que supone... y aún en 2017 EE.UU. va a exportar...
> 
> ...





explorador dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef ����‏Cuenta verificada
> @MIG29_
> Seguir
> Más
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Por aquí lo confirman,_
> 
> 
> watanisy‏ @watanisy 23 minhace 23 minutos
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Parece que el Tigre se ha comprado un nuevo bolso
> A juego con sus botas en punta
> 30 shace 30 segundos
> Syrian Arab Army troops met on Raqqa/Ithriya-Road and created a ISIS pocket
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Mattis ha dicho que Assad se ha tomado la amenaza usana seriamente y que ya no piensa utilizar armas químicas. Esto ya es de risa, la administración norteamericana está desesperada por llamar la atención de una forma u otra, hace unos meses parecía que EEUU iba a entrar en guerra contra best korea y al final resultó que la flota que movilizaron estaba de maniobras y se dirigía a Australia.
> 
> Me da que en EEUU no hay ningún plan ha seguir, parece que van improvisando cualquier tontería que se les viene a la cabeza para echarse atrás a los pocos días ¿a que viene montar esta campaña mediática? ¿tan desesperados están por desviar la atención? ¿o no son mas que amenazas vacías porque los sirios y sus aliados ya no los toman en cuenta? No entiendo a que viene todo esto, norteamerica está perdiendo el norte.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 4 minhace 4 minutos
> 
> SAA and allies expel IS from area 3km in the north-east of Arak - Sukhnah axis
> *
> ...





Peneliano dijo:


> #ULTIMAHORA El grupo EI se ha retirado completamente de la provincia de Alepo, en Siria (ONG) #AFP





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 14 minhace 14 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // #QUNEITRA CS
> #Israel|i enemy targets another military position for #NDF - #Golan Regiment in Samdaniyah Sharqi
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 23-24-25-26-27-28  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> *Moscú y Beijing firman una hoja de ruta para una cooperación militar amplia*
> 
> *"Este es indudablemente el evento más importante en las relaciones bilaterales este año", dijo el embajador de China en Rusia, Li Hui, en una entrevista el 27 de junio*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Pues se los regalarán a Hezbola y hará intercambios de prisioneros con ellos._
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-jun-2017 at 14:26 ----------
> 
> ...





amcxxl dijo:


> La única cosa que puede tener Hezbola que le interese a Israel para intercambiar es algún soldado o "asesor" Israeli, como esos que se "reúnen" con Al-Nusra
> 
> Si esos 300 tios acaban saliendo de Siria podrían acabar paseándose por mi calle como "refugees", asi que por el bien de todos , cuantos menos salgan vivos de allí mejor
> Este tipo de guerras tienen a la larga la ventaja de que los mas fanáticos son los que caen y se hace una buena limpieza





Harman dijo:


> _No me refiero a prisoneros en manos de Israel.
> Me refiero a prisioneros de Hezbola en manos de las Ratas en Siria.
> _
> 
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> Presentan a Putin un posible acuerdo sobre el despliegue del grupo aéreo ruso en Siria
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hearts dijo:


> ORIENTE MEDIO / SIRIA
> 
> Cazas israelíes atacan posiciones del Ejército sirio en Al-Quneitra
> 
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Todo a su justo tiempo.
> 
> Muy buena noticia, solo queda desratizar y asegurar las conquistas, y el Tigre podrá ponerse de nuevo en movimiento hacia el Eufrates la próxima semana, durante este tiempo desde que aseguró Rusafa adquirió buen conocimiento de lo que tiene por delante y los avances serán seguros y sin pausa, como una apisonadora.
> 
> Los frentes hacia Al-Sukhnah y Abu-Kamal deberían incrementar su empuje conforme el Tigre avance.





Hearts dijo:


> viernes, 30 de junio de 2017
> 
> El presidente de Irán, Hasan Rohani, felicita al premier iraquí, Haidar al-Abadi, por haber recuperado el control de Mosul de manos de los terroristas.
> 
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> *TURQUÍA PODRÍA EMPEZAR LA OPERACIÓN "ESPADA DEL EÚFRATES" CONTRA AFRIN, LA CUAL SERÍA EL DOBLE DE GRANDE QUE "ESCUDO DEL EÚFRATES" - Al menos 7000 soldados participarían contra el YPG*
> 
> *
> Hassan Ridha @sayed_ridha 3m3 minutes ago
> Turkey's rumoured attack against YPG in Afrin will be called "Euphrates Sword", 7k soldiers mobilized, will be 2x size of "Euphrates Shield"*






Peneliano dijo:


> #UPDATE Moscow suspends contributions to Council of Europe after Russian delegates were stripped of voting rights Russia halts Council of Europe payments over Crimea row





licancabur dijo:


> *Sputnik cuenta verificada hace @SputnikInt 39m39 minutos
> 
> #syria espera cambio positivo en Consejo de Seguridad @UN bajo la presidencia china Syria Expects Positive Shift in UN Security Council Under Chinese Presidency - Sputnik International #SyriaCrisis*
> 
> ...





Pepejosé dijo:


>





txarra dijo:


> En military maps dicen que falta por confirmar, pero solo es cuestión de tiempo.
> 
> Gran victoria





Pepejosé dijo:


> Cierto en MLP lo representan así.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Agilipollado dijo:


> La supresión de esa bolsa deberia liberar bastantes efectivos





tancredi dijo:


> Ahora creo que lo mas importante es una blitzkrieg del Tigre para hacer frontera con los kurdos. ¿ Pero serán suficientes sus efectivos ?





ccartech dijo:


> Éufrates caliente: cómo son las defensas antiaéreas rusas que amenazan a los aviones de la coalición internacional en Siria - Infobae





circodelia2 dijo:


> Para el club de la comedia claro
> 
> 
> .......................................
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _La versión de Peto_
> 
> 
> Peto Lucem‏ @PetoLucem 8 minHace 8 minutos
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier‏ @ejmalrai 4 hhace 4 horas
> 
> For the first time since the beginning of the battle, #USA proxies #SDF forces surround #Raqqah from all fronts, including the south #Syria.
> *
> *Por primera vez desde el comienzo de la batalla, #USA proxies #SDF fuerzas rodean #Raqqah de todos los frentes, incluyendo el sur. *





Harman dijo:


> _Otro Mapa. Es de hace 2 horas y la situación puede haber variado._
> 
> 
> Yusha Yuseef @MIG29_ 2 hHace 2 horas
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> *@syrcassian
> 
> ONU: medio millón de sirios regresaron a casa este año a Alepo, Hama, Homs y Damasco, significa que regresaron a las zonas de control del Estado sirio twitter.com/lamloma3/statu...
> 7:03 AM - 30 Jun 2017*
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> *“AL-ASSAD GANARÍA FUTURAS PRESIDENCIALES SIRIAS CON 90 % DE VOTOS” (Richard Black, senador estadounidense)*
> 
> 27/6/2017
> 0:10
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 10 minHace 10 minutos
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> One of the #Israel|i officers was killed during #SAA bombardment of their meeting w/ #Nusra commanders in #Quneitra city
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Este mapa procura una vision general a la situacion en Siria a 30 de Junio del 2017.El Ejercito sirio y sus aliados estan presionando sobre el EI al este de Khanasser en el campo de Palmira y cerca de la frontera de Irak.





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 3 min
> 
> #SAA has destroyed an 14.5 mm artillery piece for #Nusra, killing its entire crew which was shelling #Baath city on daily basis
> *
> *#SAA ha destruido una pieza de artillería de 14.5 mm de #Nusra, matando a toda su tripulación que bombardeaba la ciudad de #Baath diariamente*





BookChin777 dijo:


> *En imágenes: rebeldes islamistas reúnen todo el poder de fuego disponible para detener la ofensiva del SAA en el este de Damasco*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Saturnin dijo:


> *Presidenta del Partido de la Izquierda Alemana, Sahra Wagenknecht, criticó fuertemente el “papel nocivo”, interpretado por el régimen saudí en Siria mediante su prestación de todo tipo de apoyo a las organizaciones terroristas.
> 
> “Arabia Saudita juega un papel muy perjudicial en todo este asunto, ya que este país no forma sólo una parte de la crisis en Siria, sino demuestra también y cada vez más su apoyo financiero y material a los grupos extremistas y terroristas, ”*
> 
> Partido de la Izquierda Alemana: Arabia Saudita proporcionó fondos y armas a las organizaciones terroristas en Siria





txarra dijo:


> Tomado de wikipedia.
> 
> _Wagenknecht has argued that the Left Party must pursue radical and anticapitalist goals, thereby remaining distinct from the more moderate Social Democratic Party (SPD) and Green Party. She has criticized the Left Party's participation in coalition governments, especially the Berlin state government, which has made cuts to social spending and privatized some services.
> _
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 28-29-30-31  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



SPQR dijo:


> Lo de Mosul se acaba, parece.
> 
> Iraqi Day @iraqi_day. 1h
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Majd Fahd@Syria_Protector 4 hhace 4 horas
> 
> I am almost entirely certain that da captured Syrian pilot Ali Fahd is currently being interrogated by CIA at a US military base north Syria
> *
> *Estoy casi completamente seguro de que el piloto sirio capturado Ali Ali Fahd está siendo interrogado por la CIA en una base militar estadounidense en el norte de Siria*





Durruty dijo:


> Sionista del ISIS pillado in-fraganti por helicoptero del ejercito iraki
> 
> Twitter





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Syrian News* (FB)
> 
> "160 soldados rusos y decenas de vehículos entran en el cuartel de Qibar en Kafr Janneh, después de la reunión entre Rusos/YPG en Efrin"
> 
> ...





Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Iniciado por *Harman*
> 
> "24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 10 minHace 10 minutos
> 
> ...





El_Suave dijo:


> Iniciado por *vil. *
> 
> "Hoy Rusia exigiría los derechos especiales de giro... y ahí está el mismo atolladero para el Tio Sam, eso supondría que su verdadero poder, es decir su ejército tendría que semidesaparecer, es inviable si tienen que financiarlo ellos por su cuenta, lo mismo da que vendan energía, que vendan cachibaches, que hagan lo que hagan, ese nivel de ejército que tienen es insostenible tal y como hoy es..."
> 
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> "Al-Quds, estamos llegando"
> 
> Cartel con banderas de Hezbola e Iran en la frontera del Libano con la entidad sionista, junto una gran bandera Palestina.
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DDcDoJdXcAAQByy.jpg





Harman dijo:


> Syria Daily‏ @Syria_Daily 29 jun.
> 
> *Bloudan, #Damascus Countryside today (29/06/2017)*





antorcha de diógenes dijo:


> El último artículo del Saker. Trata del derribo del derribo del caza sirio Su-22 por un caza norteamericano, y analiza a fondo la respuesta rusa.
> 
> Creo que ya se ha puesto la versión en inglés. Aquí la traducción:
> 
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> En tanto a la primera parte que he dejado a la vista del texto del Saker (marcado como *1º*), se la dedico a Delhierro. Compañero, no sé si por ingenuidad o mala fe, precisamente esa es exactamente tu actitud ya desde el hilo de Ucrania. Así que si es por ingenuidad, espabila. Si fuese, que no lo quiero, por lo otro, nada decirte.
> 
> Punto *2º*. Opino igual... y temo que una noche nos despertemos por gran estruendo y el mundo que conocemos esté en llamas.
> 
> Punto *3º*: No creo que el reconocimiento de la Junta de Kiev por parte de los rusos fuese ningún error, al contrario, fue, de tan gran acierto: sublime. Ellos dejaron un Estado fallido compuesto por corruptos y extremistas fanáticos bajo tutela de sus agresores. Y sin abrir la boca, les dijeron: 'ahí va la patata caliente, pero ojo, que si por una de esas se os enfría, al intentar comerla vomitaréis los gusanos'.





Vize dijo:


> según mi opinión:
> los kurdos están profundamente divididos , además son una minoría en los territorios que han ocupado, árabes , turcómannos, cristianos asirios, partidarios de assad, todos ellos fuertemente armados que ahora luchan unidos con ellos contra el isis.
> 
> No van a aceptar ser dominados por kurdo-usanos
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Los torturadores del video [puesto por un rata-troll donde en teoría se ve a rusos cometiendo atrocidades] son casi seguro los de Malhama Tactical, yihadistas otanicos de origen mayormente uzbeko y kazajo que dicen ser contratistas que entrenan a yihadistas, trabajan estrechamente con los "moderados" de Nusra (Alqaeda), el camuflaje que utilizan es el mismo y la pintura en el arma tambien*





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Las tropas kurdas se retiran del suburbio de Raqqa Este, mientras ISIS lanza una nueva contraofensiva*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tierra Azul (1 Jul 2017)

Grandes noticias estoy leyendo aqui, mola! deir el ezzor en el punto de mira y mosul casi al 100 % liberado no tardaran en ir hacia la frontera de siria ya sea por el sur o por el este de siria. 

Noticias para dar por culo a los tontotrolls:

Syrian Army, Hezbollah inch closer to Deir Ezzor amid new advance
Syrian Army, Hezbollah inch closer to Deir Ezzor amid new advance

Ejército sirio y Hezbollah unas pulgadas más cerca de Deir Ezzor en medio de un nuevo avance



Spoiler



El Ejército Árabe Sirio (SAA, por sus siglas en inglés) reanudó su ofensiva en el sureste de la provincia de Homs el sábado, dirigiéndose a las posiciones del Estado Islámico (ISIL) cerca de la frontera provincial de Deir Ezzor.

Con el respaldo de Hezbollah y Liwaa Fatemiyoun, el 5º Cuerpo del Ejército Árabe Sirio lanzó un poderoso asalto en el área de Humaymah de Homs esta mañana, infligiendo grandes daños a las posiciones del Estado Islámico.

A las pocas horas de haber lanzado este asalto, el ejército árabe sirio y sus aliados lograron capturar la mayor parte de las cumbres de la zona, al tiempo que mataron e hirieron a varios terroristas del Estado islámico a lo largo del camino a la gobernación de Deir Ezzor.

Este último avance del Ejército Árabe Sirio y sus aliados se produce pocos días después de que se apoderaron de más territorio a lo largo de la frontera iraquí con la gobernación de Homs.


Tropas rusas vistas combatiendo junto al Ejército sirio en el Este de Homs
Tropas rusas vistas combatiendo junto al Ejército sirio en el Este de Homs

Otra noticia, esto es un mensaje claro a EEUU, el su-27sm entra en accion en siria:
Rusia despliega por primera vez sofisticados cazas SU-27SM en Siria
Rusia despliega por primera vez sofisticados cazas SU-27SM en Siria

Ejército sirio utiliza cañones rusos para destruir fortificaciones terroristas

Mas tecnologia rusa, una muestra mas del apoyo ruso a siria;
Ejército sirio utiliza cañones rusos para destruir fortificaciones terroristas


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 31-32-33-34  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Investigando sobre el video de los rusos que torturan a uno del Estado Islámico, llega uno a este mensaje en Facebook:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/CITeam.org/posts/815128818640097
> 
> ...





jurbu dijo:


> No hace falta ningún análisis del vídeo para llegar a las siguientes conclusiones:
> 
> -Quien graba es compañero de los torturadores.
> 
> ...





Vodkaconhielo dijo:


> [_Viene de lejos el "debate"_] Pues precisamente para salva el futuror del dolar es que EEUU busca controlar e mas bien dicho seguir controlando el mercado energetico y yo creo que lo intantaran via una guerra en el medio oriente
> 
> Con una guerra en el medio oriente entre Iran y A Saudita directa o via proxys la principal afectada seria China.
> Para mi modo de ver las cosas Trump busca acercarse a Rusia y no porque la agrade Rusia sino para dejar fuera a los chinos, que son el unico pais que puede disputarles a los EEUU la hegemonia economica.
> ...





amcxxl dijo:


> *Tienes unos errores de concepto TERRIBLES
> 
> *
> Confundes los conceptos de PRODUCCION/ CONSUMO con los de IMPORTACION / EXPORTACION , que son cifras distintas
> ...





amcxxl dijo:


> El petróleo no se saca de "dinosaurios", que en su mayoría están fosilizados cerca de la superficie
> Esas capas de petróleo son mucho mas profundas y de cualquier tipo de sustancia organica, normalmente vegetal que fue en el pasado mucho mas cuantiosa como es lógico
> 
> Los yacimientos tienen todos su pico y su caída
> Los que ha pasado en US48 y en Alaska pasara antes o después en todas las zonas de explotación del mundo





Sancho Panza dijo:


> Es irse del tema de este hilo, pero sobre esta cuestión hay mucho que reflexionar.
> 
> El propio *Imperio Británico* (y el de EEUU, que es el mismo), *se basó en el control de las vías de comunicación*, más que en el control de los puntos de producción.
> 
> ...







Sancho Panza dijo:


> Algunas noticias de la prensa rusa:
> 
> 
> *Cientos de reclutas de Alepo se unieron a las filas del ejército sirio*
> ...





amcxxl dijo:


> Si los kurdos de Siria se hubieran comportado como gente decente en vez de venderse a los gUSAnos traicionando a su país, estarían en posición de tener alguna mejora, pero ahora ni Siria ni Turquia van a tener contemplaciones con ellos
> USA antes o después los dejara tirados como trapos, como hace con todos sus "aliados" cuando ya no les son utiles y Cerdogan no va a permitir tonterías ni en Siria ni en Irak
> Una vez liquidado el ISIS les tocara el turno a ellos
> Antes o después los kurdos pagaran su traicion





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 27 minHace 27 minutos
> 
> *Half of Mosul's Old City re-captured by Iraqi Forces*
> 
> ...





estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Es significativo que después de tanto tiempo y con la importancia de las ultimas victorias del ejercito Sirio tan solo el 33% del territorio este en sus manos ( si bien es cierto que tiene el control de los puntos mas importantes).
> 
> Los Kurdos ya controlan el 22% del territorio Sirio y toda la frontera con Turquía hasta el Eufrates, es significativo que mas del 40% del territorio (por mucho que sea el menos importante) todavía este en manos de rebeldes....queda guerra para rato y lo cierto es que no parece muy razonable después de seis años que la preservativa proSiria es de los supuestos beneficios de una guerra larga....mas cuando el pueblo martirizado y las infraestructuras han sido destruida.





HenryP dijo:


> El porcentaje del territorio que controla cada bando tiene una importancia muy relativa, diría que incluso una importancia mínima.
> 
> Es más importante saber que porcentaje de zonas pobladas controlas y si le das importancia a los kilómetros cuadrados. ¿Cuántas han sido conquistadas desde la liberación de Alepo? Eso ya te da una idea de la poca importancia en sí de ese dato.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> ¿Cuáles son las causas de la derrota de los terroristas y sus patrocinadores en el Sur de Siria?
> *¿Cuáles son las causas de la derrota de los terroristas y sus patrocinadores en el Sur de Siria?
> Hace 58 mins 1 julio, 2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 53 minHace 53 minutos
> 
> army control Tall Hweimel east of Tell Dakwa
> *
> ...





circodelia2 dijo:


> Según la ONU, casi medio millón de sirios han regresado a sus hogares en 2017.
> 
> No, no a las áreas "liberadas" por la coalición liderada por Estados Unidos que ha estado involucrada en Siria durante los últimos 6 años. El hecho es que (coalición liderada por Estados Unidos) no ha liberado ninguna área ... todavía.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> #Lebanese Intelligence in cooperation w/ #Fatah Movement have arrested a #Palestinian for having close connections w/ Terrorists
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Chelsea4Life‏ @LegitCFCPundit 13 hHace *13 horas*
> 
> *#Syria map comparison: 1st January 2017 v 1st July 2017*
> Red=SAA & allies
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 17 minHace 17 minutos
> 
> #Syria East - #Hama E CS #Aleppo Highway -
> *Sheikh Hilal SE: Situation Map Update -
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 49 minhace 49 minutos
> 
> SDF reinforcements reach Afrin & SAA reinforcements reach Qamishli (then DeirEzzor) while going through each other's territories in N Syria
> *
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (2 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 34-35  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 14 hHace *14 horas*
> 
> Here's the infamous famous #ISIS up-armored T-72's captured by the #SAA
> Next to #SAA T-90A
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *La brigada de los halcones del desierto comienza la operación para aniquilar el bastión de ISIS en Hama del este, ganancias conseguidas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Ejército sirio aplasta posiciones terroristas con cañones rusos - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> *Ejército sirio aplasta posiciones terroristas con cañones rusos
> 1 de julio de 2017 6:58
> 
> ...





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> ¡Genial! me encantan estos post para triturar los Sábados por la tarde.
> 
> Bueno bueno, (así, con condescendencia) aparte de que la lógica me dice que si fuera verdad que EEUU tiene la posición estratégica en la energía mundial como dice en su post NO ESTARÍAN DANDO POR SACO EN SIRIA, vamos a desgrabillar el post.
> 
> ...





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Oiga, mil gracias, todo lo contrario, muchas veces soy un pedante insufrible que me lleven la contraria es bueno.
> 
> EEUU exporta gas por que su demanda interna está muerta y por obligación, ¿qué producción industrial importante tiene México que valga la pena mencionar a parte de el petróleo?.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 28 minhace 28 minutos
> 
> Claims of an unidentified warplane carrying out airraid targeting Jaber crossing which connects to Nassib crossing, smoke from inside Jordan
> *
> *Informaciones de un avión de guerra no identificado que lleva a cabo un ataque aéreo que se dirige a un cruce de Jaber que conecta con el cruce de Nassib, el humo desde el interior de Jordania*


----------



## Justo Bueno (2 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 35-36-37  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> *Ejército sirio, Hezbollah intercambian soldados caídos con fuerzas rebeldes en la ciudad de Daraa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> "Las unidades de las Fuerzas Armadas Árabes Sirias y Aliados aseguraron ayer la carretera entre al-Rasafa y Ethraya en el campo oriental de Alepo y colocaron a los restantes terroristas del ISIS en la zona sitiada.
> 
> Ese movimiento era necesario para asegurar el respaldo de las tropas avanzando hacia Dair al-Zoor de cualquier posible ataque de ISIS en sus rutas de suministro."
> 
> ...





SPQR dijo:


> Dá gusto leer el jilo estos días, hoygan.
> 
> Se nota que al canalla defecador de propaganda sionista le han dado vacaciones forzosas.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> "Al-Fayiadh: PMU es un alma dada a esta nación
> 
> El director del instituto del PMU, Falih al-Fayiadh, ha considerado el sábado que el PMU es un alma dada a esta nación y sus victorias son una continuación de la revolución iraquí de 1920. Además, declaró que "la revolución iraquí en 1920 no es sólo un acontecimiento histórico , más bien lo estamos viviendo ahora."
> 
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Grandes noticias estoy leyendo aqui, mola! deir el ezzor en el punto de mira y mosul casi al 100 % liberado no tardaran en ir hacia la frontera de siria ya sea por el sur o por el este de siria.
> 
> Noticias para dar por culo a los tontotrolls:
> 
> ...





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Tierra, no es descartable ni de lejos, por ahí hay un hilo de Jon Nash donde aclara que EEUU está vendiendo a sus aliados a cambio de petróleo, encima eliminas competencia de consumo que subiría el precio del barril.
> 
> Un puto WIN-WIN para los EEUU.
> 
> Lo de desestabilizar vecinos de Rusia lo único que consigue es que se disparen los refugiados a Rusia como pasó con Ucrania donde cualquier cosa con dos patas a votado con los pies, *la mejor y más genuina democracia.*





Harman dijo:


> Islamic World News‏ @A7_Mirza 58 minhace 58 minutos
> 
> *#SAA & allies advanced in east of #Khanaser & cleaned villages on strategic heights of Shabith mount
> #Syria #دريهم #خناصر #ISIS #Aleppo*
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> Visita del Presidente Assad a los soldados heridos desmonta propaganda del “malvado dictador”
> 
> Por Jonathan Azaziah
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 22 minHace 22 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> #Jordan|ian army announces that 3 missiles launched by #SyAAF hit Port Jaber resulting in. neither injuries nor physical damage
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day@iraqi_day 40 minHace 40 minutos
> 
> *Map Update #Mosul Old city #Iraq.
> Green= completely liberated.
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> 16 soldados rusos contra 300 terroristas salvajes en Alepo, en los últimos días de aquellos canallas que ocuparon un trozo de esa ciudad.
> 
> La civilización entera agradecemos a esos jóvenes su integridad y valor.
> 
> HEROES: 16 Elite Russian Soldiers Fought a Swarm of 300 Syrian Jihadists - YouTube






eolico dijo:


> [_OFF-TOPIC, viene de una discusión/debate en el hilo_]
> Ucrania era el mayor productor de trigo del mundo, y el tiempos sovieticos el area mas tecnologica e industrial.
> 
> De mano de las promesas de americanos y europeos y unos politicos traidores que reparten la riqueza para su beneficio y el de empresas extranjeras han pasado en unos años de ser la california de una potencia mundial a ser sudan en Europa.


----------



## Justo Bueno (2 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 37-38-39-40  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> _Como era de esperar,_
> 
> 
> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 1 minhace 1 minuto
> ...





Sancho Panza dijo:


> Otro episodio de teatro, se hacía esperar...
> 
> Veremos la repercusión que le dan los _mass media_ a estas historias.





elmegaduque dijo:


> El fake del cloro es demasiado cutre, se nota que tienen muchas prisas y mientras preparan uno mejor (con niños, sobre todo con niños que ellos mismos matarán) salen del paso con eso para ir ganando tiempo.
> 
> Próximamente en todas las pantallas y titulares de masmierdas.





BookChin777 dijo:


> _A la espera de movimientos del turco, así está la cosa en Afrín_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vamosya dijo:


> Pues aquí unos mapas de la orografía de diferentes zonas
> 
> *AFRIN*
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> VIDEO: Huge battle unfolds in east Damascus as militants engage the Syrian Army
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 42 minHace 42 minutos
> 
> Syrian General Command released statement denying Faylaq al-Rahman's chlorine gas claim
> *
> *El Comando General de Siria emitió una declaración negando el reclamo de atque con cloro de Faylaq al-Rahman*





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Comando General del Ejército: Las reclamaciones de algunos sitios web sobre el Ejército Árabe Sirio usando gas cloro contra terroristas en Ein Tarma son falsas y sin fundamento*
> 
> "El Comando General del Ejército y de las Fuerzas Armadas dijo que las afirmaciones hechas por algunos sitios web afiliados a grupos terroristas sobre el Ejército Árabe Sirio usando gas de cloro contra terroristas de "Failaq al-Rahman" en Ein Tarma son falsas y sin fundamento.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 12 minhace 12 minutos
> 
> Urgent: #Israel conducted an attack against the #SAA positions
> Details to follow.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 12 minHace 12 minutos
> 
> Tufan ATGM with the #SAA and allies during the operations in the #SyrianDesert





ZHU DE dijo:


> Limpieza de la bolsa de Khanaser by Topete
> 
> Topete GLZ - Siria - El Ejército expulsa al ISIS 100% de...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Topete GLZ*: "Esto es lo que Ocurre cuando la información es verdadera...
> 
> Facebook nos a limitado para compartir información desde nuestra página durante 7 días... sin explicaciones y sin avisos previos, tampoco contestan a la hora de recurrir....
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Moderate Britbong‏ @ModerateLoomis 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> *Quneitra*
> info via @watanisy , @Syria_Hezb_Iran
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> Cerdogan bombardea al PKK en Irak.
> 
> Turkish-PKK clash sparks fire in northern Kurdistan Region
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (2 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 41-42-43-44  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> *El Hashid el Shaabi se felicita por la victoria de Mosul*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> En fin volvamos a lo nuestro q es Siria y volviendo al hilo lo q está claro q los enemigos de Siria q son muchos y muy variados han fracasado a la hora de arrebatarle el sur del pais a Damasco. Las tropas sirias están avanzando en toda la region con la conquista de Daraa como principal objetivo.
> 
> Todo el mundo sabe la gran implicacion militar de EE.UU y Gran Bretaña, en la frontera entre Siria y Jordania, pero bien es cierto q ha complicado la situacion pero sin cambiar el balance de poder gracias a los exitos del Ejercito y aliados.
> 
> ...





cobasy dijo:


> Israel vuelve a atacar posiciones militares sirias en respuesta a un nuevo proyectil - RT
> 
> Despues les extraña que se hable mal...





amcxxl dijo:


> Pues pueden hacer un false flag del tipo del Maine pero a lo bestia.
> USA necesita unos cuantos miles de cadáveres nortemericanos para justificar otra invasión ilegal ante los comehamburguesas
> 
> 
> ...





Sancho Panza dijo:


> Mapas que explican el actual Oriente Medio (me ahorro el de Siria, que no está actualizado, y un mapa histórico).
> 
> *Maps That Explain The Modern Middle East*
> 5 Maps That Explain The Modern Middle East | Zero Hedge
> ...





Mugarra dijo:


> Es leer a algunos y empezar a descojonarme. Uno amante de los monos en el Caribe y luego otros melancólicos del III Reich o del reich de hace dos milenios. Es leerles y comprobar lo necios que llegan a ser. La propaganda mundial anglosionista contra Siria no os hace reflexionar de lo que han tenido que sufrir otros pueblos durante décadas o siglos, el español incluido?. Como es que os comportais como verdaderos loros de esa propaganda?. Ya lo sé. Vuestro apoyo a Siria no es por JUSTICIA, es simplemente por vuestro odio al mundo islámico, odio que en cierto modo comparto por el tema de imposición sobre la mujer, no soporto verlas totalmente tapadas
> En su día no me tragué ni en el minuto cero lo de Libia, ni lo de Irak y menos aún lo de Siria, soportando además las miradas de los de mi alrededor por ir en contracorriente. Ya estaba bien vacunado cuando empecé a interesarme sobre el golpe en Chile a S. Allende, que como no!, calcadito al de Venezuela en 2002. Para más inri, CHAVEZ el "GRAN DICTADOR", según MSM dixit, ha sido de los poquísimos dirigentes que han denunciado las grandes mentiras vertidas sobre Libia y Siria, cosa que ningún dirigente DEMOCRÁTICO occidental, según MSM, se ha dignado a salirse del guión o simplemente a no seguirlo con tanto ímpetu.
> Bueno, al final lo que quiero decir es que no vengáis algunos a dar lecciones sobre Venezuela o la antigua URRS cuando la propaganda mundial sigue estando controlada por los mismos que ahora atacan sin piedad a Siria.





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseefverificada @MIG29_ 57 minhace 57 minutos
> 
> Three suicide bombings targeting civilians in Damascus this morning
> 
> ...





ZHU DE dijo:


> Mire, la Casa Parda se hace la picha un lio tanto en el tema Siria como en el del Donbass, deberían en pura lógica apoyar tanto a los banderistas en Ucrania como a los rebanacuellos en Siria, pero... como estos son a su vez apoyados por los "heroes de Normandia", entran en cortocircuito...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef@MIG29_ 11 hHace* 11 horas*
> 
> Today militants media said that "more than 30 civilians have suffered chlorine intoxication"
> It's not surprising to see such information
> ...





estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Parece que tenemos O.N.I.S (AMERICANOS EN Afganistan)
> "Cancillería rusa llama la atención sobre helicópteros desconocidos en Afganistán
> 
> VIERNES 30 DE JUNIO DE 2017 21:00
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 1 minhace 1 minuto
> 
> *#Syria #Battle for #Raqqa - Situation Map Update -
> #SDF liberated #Rattla #Ratla *:





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 11 minhace 11 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // #LebaneseArmy
> #Israel|i enemy violates territorial waters at #Naqoura, #Lebanon
> ...


----------



## Lezgian (3 Jul 2017)

Los Irakies celebran la inminente liberacion de Mosul, en Siria el isis pierde cada vez más terreno debido a los grandes avances del ejercito sirio, los yihadistas " moderados" se pelean entre si y Alqaeda sufre grandisimas bajas en Quneitra a pesar de estar apoyados por la aviacion Israelí.

Los sionistas se demoronan, la victoria es para el pueblo sirio, la victoria es para la resistencia


----------



## Justo Bueno (3 Jul 2017)

_Dejo aquí esta aportación de *Harman* en el hilo del principal, tiene que ver 100% con el origen de este hilo. ¡Basta de manipulaciones! Siria vencerá._



Harman dijo:


> Deception Inside Deception: The Alleged Sarin Gas Attack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (3 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 44-45-46  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Peneliano dijo:


> Juan Gómez‏ @gomez_jn 3 minHace 3 minutos
> 
> Juan Gómez Retwitteó Haaretz.com
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> #SAA received a new batch of T-90A tanks from #Russia
> I'm tending to believe that the T-90MS will be tested in #Syria
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Tanto unos como otros, si quereis hablar de venezuela abrir un puto hilo, que nadie os cobra por hacerlo, este es el hilo de siria, y cualquiera que ensucie el hilo con discusiones que no van a ningun lado es complice de los follacabras y cm's que quieren cargarse el hilo, asi de claro.
> 
> ahora volvamos a siria.
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *@Syria_Hezb_Iran
> 
> #Syria | n Fuerzas especiales TIGER anuncia que #Aleppo CS está completamente limpiado de #ISIS presencia*
> 
> ...





Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Poco a poco...pero sin pausa...
> [YOUTUBE]KS7_tXgk3ms[/YOUTUBE]





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini retwitteó
> el_temif‏ @el_temif_1 10 minhace 10 minutos
> 
> *The effectiveness of additional protection of military vehicles*
> The effectiveness of additional protection of military vehicles: el_temif_1





Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y un poco más....
> TEHRAN (FNA)- The Syrian Army troops, the Lebanese Hezbollah fighters and Russian soldiers launched a new wave of offensives in Southeastern Homs, targeting ISIL's positions near the provincial border with Deir Ezzur.
> According to battlefield reports, pro-government forces, including the Syrian soldiers, Hezbollah fighters and the Russian army men, started a new phase of large-scale assault in the Humeimeh region, capturing most of the hilltops, while also killing and wounding several Takfiri terrorists along the road to Deir Ezzur province.
> Farsnews





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 23 minhace 23 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // #QUNEITRA CS
> #SAA takes control over Al-Qabdah roundabout which is 100 meters away from #Nusra-stronghold of Hamidiyah
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (3 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 46-47-48  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Lezgian dijo:


> *MATERIAL MEDICO ISRAELÍ USADO POR ALQAEDA*
> 
> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran
> Replying to @HoseinMortada
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _TRADUCCIÓN REVISADA, AHONDANDO EN EL TEMA DE LA ESTRECHA COLABORACIÓN DEL ESTADO USURPADOR SIONISTA CON AL-QAEDA. ESAS TORRES GEMELAS NO SE VAN A CAER SOLAS..._
> 
> *
> El secreto peor guardado de la guerra siria que podría convertirse en la pesadilla de Israel*
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _*OFF-TOPIC*, para estropearles el día un poco a los amigos de Al-Qaeda e ISIS en el hilo: Troll Jagger, Yihadi Barceló y Ignorar Salafista (y multinicks)_
> 
> *La insurgencia de ISIS en Marawi casi aplastada por el Ejército de Filipinas*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 36 minHace 36 minutos
> 
> -GEROMAN- Retwitteó Wladimir
> 
> ...





jgrr dijo:


> Urgente.
> 
> EE.UU. y de Turquía planean con Al Nusra una provocación con sarín en Jan Sheijún.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Siento desilusionar a alguno, pero la cifra de muertos en los atentados es menor a lo que dicen los Mass Mierda,_
> 
> 
> 24 Resistance Axis retwitteó
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Efeméride de mañana_
> 
> 
> Press TV@PressTV 56 minHace 56 minutos
> ...


----------



## Saturnin (3 Jul 2017)

La manipulación mediática es enorme en el tema de Siria y este hilo ayuda a contrarrestarla.


----------



## Justo Bueno (3 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 48-49-50-51-52  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Ragıp Soylu@ragipsoylu 23 minHace 23 minutos
> 
> Erdogan today met Russian Defence Minister. Everyone seems cheerful.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Aldin Abazović@CT_operative 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> *From #Russia with love.. #Syria*
> 
> ...





ansite59 dijo:


> Lo que lleva en Bodega por el típo de barco es material rodante





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 15 minHace 15 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> #SAA led by #Desert_Hawks repel #ISIS attempt to recapture Hill 9&10, destroying 3 SVBIEDs for the latter so far
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Decapitan a mujer saudi
> 
> [Youtube]om1aVcw0jq4[/youtube]





Loignorito dijo:


> Esa gente está realmente enferma del alma. Monstruos. Si ordenara Assad algo así, le soltarían la bomba atómica después de 48 horas consecutivas de plañiderismo televisivo y prenseril.
> 
> Por otro lado:
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Fuerzas especiales de Hezbollah en ruta a Daraa después de una operación exitosa en Quneitra*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Hablando de feminismos, el ejército sirio ya tiene su primera mujer general de brigada: Nibal Medhat Bard. No saldrá en telefeminista nacional de Europa (más conocida por "La Sexta"/ "La Secta") y similares.
> 
> El Ejército sirio designa a su primera mujer como General de Brigada





jgrr dijo:


> Urgente.
> 
> Senador ruso advierte que en breve se prevé provocación con armas químicas en Siria.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 36 minhace 36 minutos
> 
> FUN FACT
> #Qatar|i State Media of #Jazeera say #Israel targets "Syrian Army" instead of "#Assad Regime Forces" for 1st time since 6-7 years
> ...





Sancho Panza dijo:


> Pues la "reconquista" por parte del Gobierno soberano sirio, da lugar a que casi *medio millón de sirios regresen a sus casas*:
> 
> *Nearly half a million Syrians return to own homes this year: UNHCR*
> Nearly half a million Syrians return to own homes this year: UNHCR | Reuters





Rokus dijo:


> Vaya tela. El coñazo que han dado ACNUR estos años con el tema de los refugiados (con video del niño de la bici incluído... Para el que no lo recuerde, niña con bandera reverde pintada en la cara, cantando, hasta que detrás hay una explosión)....
> Y resulta que la solución es la que ya sabíamos, que el gobierno gane la guerra. La gente volvería a sus casas si así sucediera





Saturnin dijo:


> 440.000 desplazados y refugiados han regresado Siria al comprobar que Al Assad avanza posiciones.
> 
> SIRIA. 440.000 desplazados y refugiados han regresado al país al comprobar que Al Assad avanza posiciones





Saturnin dijo:


> Última hora: las fuerzas de ocupación israelíes han secuestrado esta noche a la parlamentaria palestina Khalida Jarrar y a Khitam Safin, Presidenta de la Unión de Comités de Mujeres Palestinas, ambas se encuentran en un lugar no revelado.
> 
> Khalida Jarrar, parlamentaria y líder social palestina arrestada por Israel nuevamente





Lezgian dijo:


> tic tac tic tac.. los sionsitas/yihadistas teneis los dias contados, eso si, no penseis que la cosa acabará en siria, pagareis por vuestros actos, y la resistencia ha sobrepasado fronteras.
> 
> The'Nimr'Tiger @Souria4Syrians
> 
> ...





silent lurker dijo:


> Los sentimientos no nos dejan ver las bambalinas que hay detrás de esta guerra.
> 
> La ruta de los gaseoductos, el conflicto chií-suni, la delimitación de las fronteras actuales con la colonización, el fin de el imperio USA, nuevos actores o no tan nuevos como potencias regionales y un largo etcétera en la coctelera que no termino de ver en su conjunto.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Syria Daily‏ @Syria_Daily 27 jun.
> 
> *#Damascus today (27/06/2017)*





eljusticiero dijo:


> Es RamiAiLolah, así que tomarlo con pinzas: *Dice que Rusia estaría dispuesta a desplegar tropas en Qatar, y construir una base militar allí... no hay más fuentes que respalden esta supuesta "exclusiva"*
> 
> *Rami‏ @RamiAILoIah 2 hHace 2 horas
> Más
> #EXCLUSIVE Source: #Russia & #Qatar discussed possible Russian troops deployment in Qatar. Possibly a naval facility or an army base.. *





brus dijo:


> En SIRIA hay una rebelión Islamista contra un gobierno Laico.
> 
> No hay nada más que les joda a los yihadistas que combatir contra una mujer. Muchos salafistas y wahabitas creen que si mueren en combate a manos de una mujer no van a follarse sus setenta y pico vírgenes.
> 
> Por lo demás la mujeres son mas retorcidas, más sadicas y mas crueles que los hombres cuando quieren. Esa mujer si está ahí es porque se lo ha ganado a pulso. Es una muy buena noticia que esté despedazando ratas yihadistas.





BookChin777 dijo:


> *La Fuerza Aérea Siria golpea cerca del borde de la frontera de Jaber, en La frontera Sirio-Jordana*
> 
> "Una fuente del ejército jordano anunció que el 1 de julio un avión de guerra perteneciente a la Fuerza Aérea Árabe Siria bombardeó el paso fronterizo Jaber jordano con dos cohetes durante los asaltos en las posiciones cercanas del Ejército Libre Sirio (FSA). Fuentes oficiales confirmaron que 3 ataques aéreos azotaron el territorio jordano sin anunciar pérdidas como resultado de esos ataques.
> 
> ...


----------



## SPQR (3 Jul 2017)

Enhorabuena por el jilo- recopilatorio.


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 53-54-55-56  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Gente.
> 
> Esto es lo que espera Putin y los sirios:
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *OFFTOPIC*, _sobre *Energía*, y la Guerra en Siria si que tiene mucho que ver con la energía... no sé si Assad estará muy pendiente de este tema con lo que tiene encima desde hace 6 años, Putin tengo claro que si, de todas formas gran aportación* Sir Torpedo*. _
> 
> _Traduzco los dos primeros párrafos del artículo de *Gail Tverberg* que has compartido_:
> 
> ...





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Esos libros son una de mis guías en la vida actual.





Vodkaconhielo dijo:


> [respuesta a **_**]
> En que fase andas de Golum o Smigol???
> 
> Yo no soy rojo ni nada que se le parezca, pero me parece que los conflictos de Siria y Venezuela estan muy conectados y son parte de un unico esquema global.
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Up To 20,000 Fighters From The Free Army Will Participate In Turkey's Next Operation Against YPG, PKK - Media
> *Hasta 20.000 combatientes del Ejército Libre participarán en la siguiente operación de Turquía contra YPG, PKK
> 07/03/2017
> 
> ...





morpheus2010 dijo:


> Sólo como apunte, uno entra en el hilo a conocer las evoluciones del conflicto y en las últimas 4 páginas apenas podemos recatar 3 ó 4 post sobre el tema.
> El resto dimes y diretes entre foreros y la consabida mierda de los sionistas pro-yihadistas.
> Me pregunto si es tan difícil que os pongáis un chat para vuestras cuitas ó crearos un hilo específico para eso.
> Agradecer a la gente que emplea su tiempo en mantenernos informados de la heroicidad del pueblo sirio.





Atalaya dijo:


> * [En respuesta a *_*, a santo de la palabra "izmierdista"]
> En este foro existen ciertas palabras que no se deben usar y que evidencian a los que las emplean como sectarios y personas intransigentes no aptas para el dialogo ni el debate, y puestos a poner epítetos tu no saldrias bien librado .
> 
> Sin acritud*





Atalaya dijo:


> *Estuve analizando durante cierto tiempo las actuaciones de asteriscos y he llegado a las siguientes conclusiones en las que admito que puedo estar equivocado.
> 
> 1º Se observan perfiles de más de una persona, que están en diferentes husos horarios y manejan un castellano diferente así como su léxico corresponde a diferentes culturas políticas
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _No es por nada, pero estoy hasta los “mismisimos” de la última polémica.
> 
> _





ZHU DE dijo:


> La peña está ociosa esperando la próxima ofensiva hacia el Eufrates desde la T2.





Pepejosé dijo:


> Señores, se lo ruego, no se dejen engañar e ignoren al *-*.
> Es más, pónganlo en el apartado trolls junto a los otros tres o cuatro, son la misma ñerda.
> 
> Por si os interésa, una de las razones por las que me registré en el foro fue... para darme el gustazo de pasar *al ignore *al asteriscos.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Deception Inside Deception: The Alleged Sarin Gas Attack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 8 hHace *8 horas*
> 
> #Syria After Finishing mission to reopen Resafa - Ithriya Road #Tiger_Forces Tarmah Men have gone back to there town of #Qamhana #Qomhana
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Parece que no se creen que les han mandado a la mierda,_
> 
> 
> Brasco_Aad‏ @Brasco_Aad 1 hHace 1 hora
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Syrian Civil War Map‏ @CivilWarMap 12 hHace *12 horas*
> 
> Russian Generals and Soldiers visited the "Graveyard of Martyrs" in Afrin today
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Jason Jones‏ @DPRKJones 1 jul.
> 
> *#SAA Desert Hawks in East #Hama. T-72B3, T-72B, T-72AV TURMS-T, and an S-60 57mm.*





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 10 min
> 
> #SAA along w/ #Hezbollah & #Iraq|i Forces Launch Fresh Operation to Free Regions Controlled by US-Backed Terrorists
> *
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 56-57-58  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> *Militantes kurdos del PKK matan a 7 soldados turcos en emboscada brutal*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Si estar pirado fuera motivo suficiente para que ser destituido, peligraría no solo la presidencia de Trump, sino los cargos de gran parte de los políticos, altos funcionarios o generales de los USA.





Lezgian dijo:


> *Por mi parte empezaré a reportar a todo aquel que saque el tema de venezuela y ensucie el hilo, sea de la ideologia que sea*
> 
> maytham‏ @maytham956
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *SAA rompe la línea defensiva en Ayn Tarma*
> 
> BEIRUT, LÍBANO (4:25 am) - El Ejército Árabe Sirio (SAA) luchó contra los militantes en Damasco el domingo, supuestamente rompiendo su línea defensiva en el suburbio de Ayn Tarma.
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Viaje a Siria, en septiembre de este año, a las fuentes de la cristiandad. Con dos cojones y piedad de la buena. Estoy buscando la manera de ajustar vacaciones y sumarme al grupo. Si voy os comento.
> 
> 
> http://www.soschretiensdorient.fr/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/PUB-VA-SOS-2017-3.jpg





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 15 minhace 15 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> #SAA & allied forces kill General Military Commander of #Nusra "Abu Abdullah Hamam" AKA "Leader's Pupil" in rural #Quneitra
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> El coronel Richard Black, héroe de las fuerzas aéreas norteamericanas, apoyando al glorioso ejército sirio. De vista en la base aérea de Tiyas T4, se sube a un Su24. Estaría dispuesto a combatir contras "moderados e inmoderados", los que tiraron abajo las Torres Gemelas y otros HDLGP de nuevo cuño.
> 
> Un tipo honrado y valiente, desde luego.
> 
> Twitter





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 10 min
> 
> #SAA along w/ #Hezbollah & #Iraq|i Forces Launch Fresh Operation to Free Regions Controlled by US-Backed Terrorists
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 34 minHace 34 minutos
> 
> #SAA escorted dozens of families to return to their villages that #SAA liberated from #ISIS in the southwestern countryside of #Raqqa #Syria
> *
> *#SAA escoltó a docenas de familias para que regresaran a sus aldeas que #SAA liberó de #ISIS en el campo al sudoeste de #Raqqa #Syria*





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Vuelvo a poner el testimonio, vibrante y lúcido, de la joven siria Mireille al Farah. La verdad en estado puro sobre el origen de esta salvajada.
> 
> Testimonio de Mireille Al Farah, una joven cristiana de Siria - YouTube





MiguelLacano dijo:


> El ministro nos explica el wahabismo y la esencia de Arabia Saudita, esa “democracia” que encabeza el clan satrapil de los Saud, a los que Trump y el resto de cancilleres lamen los huevos, desde atrás. En saudilandia se ejecutan a diario crímenes horribles, se fomenta el fanatismo más abyecto y se financia todo tipo de tropelías a nivel mundial. Pero son “los buenos” para el poderoso lobby sionista.
> Ya sabemos, el sionismo se rige por u principio diabólico: los árabes mejor dominados por castas brutales y cegados por el radicalismo medievalista. En eso están. Temen el “régimen” laico y civilizado de Assad en Siria, como único resto del viejo panarabismo secular y modernizante. Ese es su enemigo, a ese quieren destruir.
> 
> 
> ...





Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> El poder de la espada reside en su poder de persuasion. Mientras ésta permanece envainada conserva todo su poder. Cuando es desenvainada debe ser utilizada porque si no ya no volverá a tener ningún valor intimidatorio en el futuro.
> 
> Lo alucinante de todo esto es que Arabia Saudi se ha creído realmente que son una potencia con capacidad de interferir en los asuntos de otra nación.
> 
> Se les ha subido a la cabeza la fiebre de tanto ver desfilar por allí al Obama o al Trompetas. Se han creído realmente que son algo.





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 5 minhace 5 minutos
> 
> #Israeli Army Ready to Enter Southern #Syria with #ISIL Assistance
> *
> ...





estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> ¿Se imaginan que entren en Siria a la vez Turcos e Israelitas?.....de ser así, que lo veo posible....tendríamos una doble doble....Quien actuaria?....un galimatias donde me temo la guerra sera muy larga.


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 58-59-60-61  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Vanessa Beeley* (FB)
> 
> "Una niña de 7 años que no habla inglés excepto para decir "Save the Children of Syria" ha "escrito" un libro sobre su vida bajo la cruel dictadura de Assad, mientras yo he estado luchando por terminar mi tesis en la última década . ¡Que alguien me dispare, por favor!
> Hoy en día, un hombre no necesita habilidades, conocimientos o experiencia, sólo tiene que estar en el lado "correcto" en la política.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Enigmático mensaje. ¿Que será, será...?_
> 
> 
> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 36 minHace 36 minutos
> ...





Pepejosé dijo:


> *Ejército sirio rechaza desesperado contraataque ISIS en el este de Hama*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Dedicado a bartolin y su post lamiendole el nabo al regimen saudita.
> 
> semi offtopic: ,¿ estais viendo la de ratas sauditas que estan siendo abatidas los ultimos dias en yemen ? la resistencia de yemen esta que se sale, asi a modo de resumen:
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 31 minhace 31 minutos
> 
> #SAA, #Lebanese & #Iraq|i resistance forces on edge of #ISIS-held Humaymah, waiting zero-hour to storm it
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 17 minHace 17 minutos
> 
> For the record it's around 45c degrees in the #SyrianDesert
> just imagine being inside a tank there that lacks A/C system.
> ...





Pepejosé dijo:


> Será cierto lo que dice este Twittero?
> 
> * Tropas aerotransportadas del SAA de Qamisli iniciarán ofensiva hacia DeirEzzor desde el sur de Hasakah atravesando territorio de las SDF.
> *
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Traducción no revisada_
> 
> *La reunión de los presidentes Putin y Xi en Moscú es mucho más importante que el G20*
> por *Adam Garrie*, 03/07/17
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *LOS TERRORISTAS APOYADOS POR ISRAEL SUFREN GRANDES BAJAS DESPUES DE QUE EL EJERCITO SIRIO REPELIERA UN CONTRAATAQUE, RIDICULO ESPANTOSO PARA LOS MERCENARIOS YIHADISTAS DE ISRAEL QUE A PESAR DE CONTAR CON SU APOYO AEREo ESTAN MORDIENDO EL POLVO*
> 
> Fuertes imagenes, muchas ratas carbonizadas.
> 
> 18+ ejército Sirio repelido el ataque de mercenarios Israelíes en los altos del Golán. - YouTube





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 29 minHace 29 minutos
> 
> It's official 4 days truce in South #Syria
> *
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *¿Cuáles son las causas de la derrota de los terroristas y sus patrocinadores en el Sur de Siria?*
> 
> Tras seis años de guerra, los enemigos de Siria han fracasado a la hora de arrebatar el control del Sur de ese país a Damasco y, de hecho, las tropas sirias están avanzando en toda la región con la conquista de Daraa como principal objetivo en la actualidad. Entre los principales factores del fracaso de los terroristas y sus patrocinadores están la resistencia del Ejército sirio y las diferentes agendas de los enemigos de Siria, que a menudo chocan entre sí.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 61-62-63-64-65  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> *VÍDEO: estallan batallas cerca de los Altos del Golán usurpados, mientras helicópteros israelíes atacan a las fuerzas gubernamentales*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





circodelia2 dijo:


> Esta noticia ya está puesto pero no esta de más recordar lo sucios que son estos genocidas gUSAnos.
> 
> Aereos estadounidenses transfieren a ISIL terroristas de Raqqa a destinos desconocidos....podria ser Deir Ezor?
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Los terroristas de la coalicion interNAZIonal se descubren ellos mismos.
> 
> Samuel Oakford @samueloakford
> 
> ...





Galiciaverde dijo:


> En relación a esta noticia que colgué ayer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Importante lectura*
> 
> *RELATO DE UN USUARIO DE FOROCOCHES QUE VIAJO A SIRIA RECIENTEMENTE*
> 
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> *URGENTE: GRECIA LANZA DISPAROS DE ADVERTENCIA A CARGUERO TURCO EN AGUAS DEL MAR EGEO*
> 
> 
> Conflict News‏ @Conflicts 12 min.
> ...





jam14 dijo:


> VIDEO: Ejército sirio rompe el frente en Hama con tanques T-90 y helicópteros rusos Mi-28N - RT





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – July 3, 2017: ISIS Collapsed In Eastern Aleppo *
> 
> Syrian War Report
> 
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> Nada nuevo bajo el sol:
> 
> *Estados Unidos pretende utilizar el enfrentamiento entre Turquía y los kurdos*
> 
> Inside Syria Media Center U.S. Intends to Use Confrontation between Turkey and Kurds





Harman dijo:


> Hamza sulyman‏ @hamza_780 40 minHace 40 minutos
> 
> *exclusive photo
> BMPT-72 Working in battles against isis*
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Armas nunca antes vistas apoyan en el campo de batalla sirio en la guerra contra ISIS*
> 
> "DAMASCO, SYRIA (10:50 PM) - El vehículo BMPT Terminator-2 ruso que no ha entrado en servicio en ninguna de las fuerzas armadas en el mundo fue descubierto en el campo oriental de Hama junto a la élite Desert Hawks que está terminando sus preparativos para Una ofensiva destinada a expulsar a ISIS de la provincia central.
> 
> ...





Sancho Panza dijo:


> *TCG Anadolu*
> 
> TCG Anadolu (L-408 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day@iraqi_day 34 minHace 34 minutos
> 
> *Map update #Mosul Old city.
> 
> #Iraqi forces are in the last few blocks of the Old city, #ISIS and Iraqi forces snipers are battling it out.*





eljusticiero dijo:


> *URGENTE: EE.UU VUELVE A CAMBIAR DE OPINIÓN - TILLERSON DICE QUE SÓLO RUSIA DEBERÍA DECIDIR EL DESTINO DE ASSAD
> *
> 
> Miedo me da por que la última vez que dijeron esto, les montaron el ataque químico inventado que acabó con el bombardeo del aérodromo sirio
> ...





txarra dijo:


> A estas alturas lo que diga la administración estadounidense no vale para nada, cada semana sus representantes se contradicen no menos que 3 veces.





ccartech dijo:


> Los hechos dicen que estan con los Kurdos, que arman campos de aterrizaje, que estan al Oeste con Alqaeda y compania y que ya atacaron al SAA en al menos dos oportunidades.
> Sugiero manden al ignore las declaraciones de la administración estadounidense.
> Totalmente de acuerdo con Txarra





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 9 minhace 9 minutos
> 
> urgent : reports claiming that #Israel shut down its air space and #BenGurion Air port for security reasons.
> *
> ...





TrustN01 dijo:


> *Irak - Mosul -Tropas Iraquíes ponen la Bandera de Irak en el Hospital de al-Jamuri - 3 Julio 2017*
> 
> _Las tropas Iraquíes siguen cerrando el cerco a los terroristas asediados en el último barrio de Mosul, mientras un dron Iraquí graba el momento en que las tropas toman el hospital de al-Jamuri poniendo la bandera de Irak en el tejado! _
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 21 minHace 21 minutos
> 
> EAST #HOMS CS
> #SAA captures ruling hills in perimeter of Rammim hill, 8 KM West of Hail gas field
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> El Trumpero
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Galiciaverde dijo:


> Siento no ser tan optimista como usted, porque creo que las matemáticas son una ciencia exacta. Ya he colgado varias veces en este foro este modelo matemático: Opinión: El Agotamiento del modelo - Página 6 - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía
> 
> Si lo analiza verá que la población va a disminuir drásticamente, no necesariamente por guerras, sino por falta de recursos. La gente tendrá menos hijos y su esperanza de vida disminuirá. Las élites saben de sobra que su "granja" se reduce de tamaño, solamente aspiran a poseer el trozo más grande de lo que quede.
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Siria dará una respuesta coordinada con Rusia e Iran, si EE.UU sigue presionando con el asunto de las armas quimicas.
> 
> "Si la coalicion "anti EI continua presionando con el tema de armas quimicas para justificar una agresion a Siria, Damasco, en coordinacion con Rusia e Iran darán una respuesta inesperada",dijo Mohammed Heir al A-Akkam durante una entrevista con la agencia de noticias Sputnit publicada el domingo.
> 
> ...





Vodkaconhielo dijo:


> Luego lo de que yo le aposte a que los kurdos se iban a aliar con Assad y Putin:
> 
> Primero que nada yo no "äpuesto" solo doy mi opinion, y en algunos casos me gustaria estar errado en mis opiniones por las consecuencias terribles en vidas de civiles y soldados. Yo no voy insultando a todo el que piense u opine distinto a mi, me limito a exponer porque opino lo que opino y con fuentes, ya es cuestion de cada cual si lo toma o lo deja. No estoy buscando crear una secta de adeptos ni imponer mis puntos de vista aqui.
> Yo nunca repito lemas o incito al odio sectario como tu que te refieres a tu propio pais como mierdozuela o dices que esta habitada por simios, Claramente se nota que eres extranjero y solo fuiste a lucrar a ese pais, pro el que no sientes ningun respeto, agradecimeinto u apego por haberte dado de comer tanto tiempo.
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> *URGENTE: TURQUÍA BOMBARDEA CON FUEGO ARTILLERO LAS POSICIONES DEL YPG*
> 
> Parece que ha provocado incluso incendios en las montañas cercanas a Azaz
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 66-67-68-69  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> "Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Siria, Faisal al-Mekdad, en una conferencia de prensa sobre los últimos acontecimientos y específicamente sobre las acusaciones de "Armas Químicas" por Occidente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> VIDEO: Turkey-led forces unleash huge artillery attack on SDF positions in Afrin, Aleppo
> *VIDEO: Las fuerzas lideradas por Turquía desencadenan un enorme ataque de artillería contra las posiciones de SDF en Afrin, Alepo
> Andrew Illingworth - 04/07/2017
> 
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> No será una farsa lo de Afrin? No veo como Rusia va a vender AS-400 a Cerdogan y a la vez enviar tropas rusas a Afrin a cooperar con los Kurdos en visperas de un ataque Turco.
> 
> O bien el ataque se va a realizar en otra zona menos pro-rusa, o bien va a ser una escenificación del izado de la bandera Siria en Afrin, previa amenaza de ataque turco.
> 
> No le veo otro sentido a la operación.





BookChin777 dijo:


> *El Ejército sirio y Hezbollah liberan colinas dominantes con vistas a Al-Hayl Gas Field: video*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> *El desastroso‘ legado’ de Daesh del que nadie todavía habla*
> 
> Los radicales profesan activamente sus ideas entre las mujeres y niños, y el problema de los menores radicalizados será un gran desafío para el período de posguerra, teoriza el columnista de Sputnik, Antón Skripunov.
> 
> ...





JAG63 dijo:


> #YPG / #SDF / #YPJ free fully Ratlah from #Daesh





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier‏ @ejmalrai 48 minHace 48 minutos
> 
> #Qatar agreed to lower diplomatic level with #Iran or cut the relationship only if all #GCC countries agree to take the same step/+
> 
> ...





Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Órdago de Qatar, o follamos todos o...
> 
> Qatar sabe que los saud no van a cerrar sus televisiones propagandísticas así que su postura es en cierta manera inteligente.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 5 minHace 5 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Battle for #Raqqa - Situation Map Update
> *#SDF breeched the Old Wall and heading on at the southern Axis:*
> ...





ZHU DE dijo:


> El hermano de Bibi fué muerto por un francotirador de Idi Amin cuando se retiraban hacia los C-130 después de haber rescatado a los rehenes israelies del secuestro de Entebbe. Los secuestradores, por cierto, pertenecientes a la RAF, habian sido eliminados durante el asalto a la terminal, donde murieron dos rehenes en el fuego cruzado.





Ruso dijo:


> Este hombre era un guerrero con honor, si volviera, vomitaría de asco al ver a quienes protege su hermanito.





jgrr dijo:


> Irán llama a Rusia a frenar juntos injerencias de EEUU en Siria.
> 
> El secretario del Consejo Supremo de Seguridad Nacional iraní insta a incrementar la coordinación con Rusia para impedir las interferencias de EE.UU. en Siria.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 55 minhace 55 minutos
> 
> Intense clashes on Ain Terma - Jobar axis amid new attempt by Syrian Army units to advance towards Zamalka bridge and isolate the 2 areas
> *
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> Esa ha sido la estrategia que han pretendido los diseñadores sionistas del conflicto: aplastar al estado sirio y extender el conflicto al Libano para aplastar a Hezbola.
> 
> Pero la Resistencia ha sido la que literalmente ha machacado las pretensiones sionistas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 69-70-71-72  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> EEUU demuele muralla histórica de Al-Raqa para apoyar a kurdos - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> 
> *La ‘coalición internacional contra EIIL’ de EE.UU. destruye parte de la muralla histórica de la capital autoproclamada de EIIL en apoyo a sus aliados kurdos. *
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *VIDEO: El ejército sirio libera nueve aldeas más de ISIS en la región de Khanasser, victoria final inminente*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 42 minhace 42 minutos
> 
> SAA down a militant drone that was filming Army positions and movements in northern Quneitra countryside
> *
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> *Ahmad Al-Issa @ahmadalissa Jul 1
> 
> El general de brigada Nibal Badr ascendió a un alto rango del General Mayor en el #SyrianArmy: Esta es la #Syria que quieren talibanizar.
> #FromSyria*





Ratnik dijo:


> Peto Lucem‏ @PetoLucem 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> NEW MAP: The downfall of #ISIS continues. #SAA eliminated #ISIS pocket near #Hama - #Aleppo supply route. #SDF besieges #Raqqah city. #Syria





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Para el régimen sionista de Israel (y el lobby internacional que le sustenta) el enemigo a batir, ahora, es Irán. Ciertamente su mayor pecado no se debe a que sea una nación bajo la férula de clérigos (chiítas), sino por el hecho de que es el único estado capaz de encarar la amenaza sionista regional, aunque sea en un grado menor.
> 
> El Israel del apartheid, el Israel que no respeta ningún derecho humano que no le sea propio, el Israel genocida y mesiánico, está detrás de esta salvajada permanente en lo que se ha convertido Oriente Medio.
> 
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> No estimado Sr. Lacano, no. Alqaeda no tiró abajo ninguna torre en el WTC. Fue una operación interna. Escuche primero lo que dijo el general Wesley Clark, es muy breve, y luego véase este otro vídeo de Arquitectos e Ingenieros por la verdad del 11-S, donde le explican que las torres fueron demolidas usando el explosivo militar 'termite'. Y recuerde que el WTC-7 también cayó a plomo sin ser golpeado por ningún avión.
> 
> General Wesley Clark, condecorado, Explica situación actual - YouTube
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Los sionistas del isis siguen en retirada.
> 
> @A7_Mirza
> 
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> Cuando una religión se divorcia de su tiempo y de los progresos de su tiempo, ay, perece. Es imposible que se armonicen siglo liberal y religión autoritaria; siglo democrático y religión que se inspira en tradiciones muertas; siglo de derechos y religión de jerarquías; siglo que se abre a todas las ciencias y religión que se cierra a cuanto no sea teológico; en tal estado, en crisis tan pavorosa y suprema, o lo pueblos se petrifican o las religiones desaparecen.
> 
> Emilio Castelar, hablando de los talibanes patrios.
> 
> En Oriente Medio se petrifican cada día un poco más.





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Alentados por la liberación de Alepo, los estudiantes se unen al Ejército Árabe Sirio en masa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lezgian (6 Jul 2017)

El segundero sigue contando segundos y el tiempo se acaba para los genocidas sionistas. El ejercito y la resistencia cada vez más cerca de la victoria pero esta vez, la victoria no se limitara a siria si no a todo oriente medio y los territorios ocupados por los genocidas israelies adoradores de baal.


----------



## Justo Bueno (6 Jul 2017)

Lezgian dijo:


> El segundero sigue contando segundos y el tiempo se acaba para los genocidas sionistas. El ejercito y la resistencia cada vez más cerca de la victoria pero esta vez, la victoria no se limitara a siria si no a todo oriente medio y los territorios ocupados por los genocidas israelies adoradores de baal.



_Gracias por subir el hilo y por tu aporte, seguimos._


*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 72-73-74-75  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Ultimate dijo:


> Hezbolá advierte a Israel: No ponga su destino sobre la mesa - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> *Hezbolá advierte a Israel: No ponga su destino sobre la mesa
> martes, 4 de julio de 2017 9:38
> 
> ...





SPQR dijo:


> Respecto a las ratas verdes que operan en la zona de Al Tanf y la Badiyah, en Bellingcat hay un artículo sobre una de estas milicias, que ahora parece que USA está trasladando a Deir Ezzour.
> 
> Parece ser que son "reverdes" originarios de la zona de Deir, que tuvieron que huir de las ratas negras allá por 2014, por un córtame allá esos cuellos. Como los godos y los hunos, vamos. Ahora vuelven a casa por Ramadán, gracias a los USA, qué buenos son, que nos llevan de excursión, alápalbar y tal.
> 
> ...





SPQR dijo:


> De patrulla por Mosul con la policia federal iraquí.
> 
> On patrol with Iraq's federal police in west Mosul - YouTube
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Wael Al Hussaini Retwitteó Syria frontlines
> 
> ...





explorador dijo:


> A USA se le abren demasiados avisperos a la vez y no parece saber manejar ninguno
> 
> Pues al final se confirma que ha sido el regalo inesperado de Calopez a Trump ppr la festividad del 4 de julio
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Rusia envia tropas a territorio kurdo-sirio ante la ofensiva otomana. Rusia ha desplegado este lunes varias decenas de soldados rusos en Afrin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Saturnin dijo:


> *ONU denuncia detención por Israel de cientos de niños palestinos*
> 
> La Oficina de Coordinación de Asuntos Humanitarios de las Naciones Unidas (OCHA) denunció hoy la detención por Israel de cientos de niños palestinos cada año, quienes sufren múltiples abusos durante ese proceso.
> 
> ONU denuncia detención por Israel de cientos de niños palestinos





Lezgian dijo:


> Reportado asteriscos por offtopic y ensuciar el hilo, ya dije que reportaria a quien empezará otra vez con el tema, de la ideologia que fuese, por favor no entreis al trapo y pasad del tema, si yo lo ignoro, vosotros podeis.
> 
> vamos con siria.
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


>





Lezgian dijo:


> *Actualización-Al-Jaafari: Todavía estamos discutiendo los mecanismos de implementación del acuerdo de las zonas de "de-escalation"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> Los soldados sirios se recochinean un rato. Con toda la razón:
> 
> *Ejército árabe sirio
> 48 mins ·
> ...





Duisenberg dijo:


> Unos héroes a los que una opinión pública europea voluntariamente desinformada, lacaya, pusilánime, miserable, cobarde y adormecida debería mostrar gratitud eterna.
> 
> Por mi parte, al menos, ¡¡¡GLORIA ETERNA AL SAA!!!


----------



## Justo Bueno (6 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 76-77-78-79  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 20 minHace 20 minutos
> 
> *#Syria #SAA #SyrianArabArmy #SyrianArmy #Assad_Men #Tiger_Forces Field Commander Saqr Shaheen alongside Brigadier General Suheil al-Hassan*
> 
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> *Portavoz de Exteriores rusa: "La propaganda sobre 'nuevo ataque químico' en Siria ya ha empezado"*
> 
> 
> *EXTRACTO:"Tal y como advertimos hace unos días, ya ha comenzado la campaña de desinformación y propaganda que alerta sobre 'un ataque químico de Damasco", ha escrito la portavoz de Exteriores rusa desde la red social.
> ...





Vize dijo:


> que gran mujer
> Maria Zajarova bailando Kalinka - YouTube





BookChin777 dijo:


> *OFFTOPIC*, PALESTINA
> 
> El territorio del Lince
> lunes, 3 de julio de 2017
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Cuando empezó el conflicto en siria Hamás mostró su apoyo a los "rebeldes" yihadistas, les proporcionó logistica y entrenamiento y manifestaron el deseo por la caida de Assad. Algunas celulas y grupos de las brigadas Qassam (brazo armado de Hamás) han seguido teniendo alguna relación con Hezbollah ya que estos funcionan de una manera mas o menos independiente, pero Hamas como organización global ha estado totalmente en el bando contrario a Hezbollah. Por otro lado la resistencia palesitina (FPLP, FPLP-CG, FATAH, PLA) siempre ha estado con Assad y Hezbollah.





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 9 minHace 9 minutos
> 
> ''#Syria's sovereignty & territorial integrity must be respected & protected.''
> ~ President of People's Republic of #China
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> ¿Está creciendo la aceptación o apoyo de Hezbollah por parte de los sunis? A Assad ya es un hecho.
> 
> Tengo un amigo musulmán suní, de clase media-alta, religioso, bastante, practicante, que últimamente sigue la guerra en Siria (no se donde la mira pero me comenta mapas que salen aquí), apoya a Assad con reservas pero está en contra (palabras textuales) de los follacabras de eeuu e israel. A Hezbollah lo considera una milicia musulmana*
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Alepo oficialmente libre de terroristas de ISIL: map*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 2 hHace 2 horas
> *
> Our land.. Our sky.. From #DeirEzZor #Syria
> #SAA_Salute*





eljusticiero dijo:


> Expira el ultimatum dado a Qatar por los países del Golfo
> 
> *Gregor Peter‏ @L0gg0l 5 minHá 5 minutos
> Mais
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> aprobecho para poner unos videos que a lo mejor no han sido vistos por algunos.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...





Atalaya dijo:


> Sacado del Espiadigital
> 
> *Realineamiento del poder saudí*
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Sukhnah cada vez más cerca, y después Deir. Con la sangre de tantos hermanos y hermanas sirios, es imperdonable lo que han hecho con esta nación, Israel y Arabia Saudí deben pagar por esta atrocidad. Siento pena y vergüenza como español por la posición de nuestro país... desgraciadamente, parece que la paz duradera no será posible en muchos años, demasiados actores, Turquía, USA, UK, los Europedos... sólo pido dos cosas, que la Resistencia crezca y permanezca siempre unida, y que sobretodo Israel pague con fuego y sangre, el fuego y sangre que ellos promueven en todas partes. _
> 
> 
> 
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> Atención que* Kim Jong Un acaba de responder diciendo que el lanzamiento del ICBM es un "regalo" a los "cabrones americanos" *el día de su fiesta nacional.
> 
> Esto son palabras mayores, la tensión puede alcanzar cotas nunca vistas en la península de Corea.
> 
> ...





Ratnik dijo:


> #SAA & Allies advances shown by colored arrows in different phases






carlosito dijo:


> Miren lo que declara Faylaq al Rahman respecto de los acuerdos de Astaná.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sancho Panza dijo:


> Hoy cuenta esto la prensa rusa:
> 
> *Ataques del ejército sirio militares de EE.UU., con la intención de sacarlos de las fronteras del país (VIDEO)*
> 
> ...


----------



## bizc8 borracho (6 Jul 2017)




----------



## Justo Bueno (7 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 79-80-81  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 5 hHace 5 horas
> 
> #Iraq - #Syrian / #Iraqi - *#Syrian BORDER : Full Report - #PMU #PMF Repel WIDE Range #ISIS #Daesh offensive from 3 axes towards Tel Saffuq*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 10 minhace 10 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // EAST #DAMASCUS
> #Syria|n Special Storm Units enter New Points on Ein Terma - #Jobar axis, east #Ghouta
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Fuerzas del Ejercito sirio junto a Liwa al-Quds y unidades de Hezbolla avanzando hacia el este han arrinconado al EI en el yacimiento de gas de Arak en la parte oriental de la provincia de Homs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Israeli officer David Golovenchik was training other soldiers how to execute Palestinians nice & clean when he was killed by a stray bullet
> *
> ...





*~* dijo:


> Esto tiene más chicha de lo que parece, es una respuesta por los cobardes ataques desde israhell al valeroso y glorioso ejército sirio, es una sutil respuesta y los dan a entender que los cojones los saben tocar todos, a partir de ahora van a patrullar con mucho miedo ,ellos verán lo que hacen.
> Por otra parte es una pena que el chaval allá tenido que morir tan joven, lo mismo ni estába de acuerdo con la política exterior de israhell, pero le tocaba el servicio militar, una pena la verdad, frivolizamos sobre la vida en este foro ( yo el primero) Y el tema es mucho más serio de lo que nos hacen creer los cerdos sionistas que salpican este foro.





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Las consecuencias brutales del fracaso del ataque de ISIS contra PMU iraquí cerca de la frontera de Siria*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Creador de Mitos dijo:


> Manifestación setiembre 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ...





eolico dijo:


> Y ya ves, todos los medios de comunicacion (especialmetne la sexta), Carmena, Podemos, PSOE y el giliprogrsismo en general defendiendo a los NO sirios que van con la bandera de las 3 estrellas y pidiendo refugiados yihaidistas del ISIS.
> 
> No me creo ni que engañen a tanta gente ni que todos sean tan tontos (utiles).





TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Se le olvida a usted el PP y Ciudadanos entre otros de la derecha. Ya le completo yo.





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Informe sobre el terreno: La batalla por Jobar en el este de Damasco - Por qué es tan importante*
> 
> "La operación del Ejército Árabe Sirio (SAA) para liberar el distrito de Jobar en el este de Damasco de militantes islámicos está, después de tres semanas, todavía en curso. Sólo ahora las grietas comienzan a aparecer en las líneas rebeldes.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – July 5, 2017: Russian Military Police To Deploy In New Buffer Zones? *
> 
> Syrian War Report





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Se cumple el aniversario del asesinato del cabo don Francisco Javier Soria, a manos del ejército del régimen sionista. El ejército español repudió este alevoso crimen. Y DESMONTÓ LAS MENTIRAS ISRAELITAS.
> 
> Estos chulos niñatos del "tházal" están acostumbrados a disparar sin preguntar, a civiles indefensos o "enemigos" en clara inferioridad. Para ellos, el destacamento español no era más que "chusma" a la que se podía barrer sin consecuencias. Y así siguen pensando estos HDLGP.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (7 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 81-82-83  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



circodelia2 dijo:


> Actualización de Mosul: 100 militantes Isis atrapados en el bolsillo pequeño anclado en el río Tigris.
> Y otros 600 que han pasado a mejor vida el mes pasado.
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Ever since Redur Xelil got replaced + GCC tension with Qatar (Turkey), PYD/YPG leadership have been trying to get on KSA's good side
> *
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> También se van a cumplir ya 10 años de otro asesinato de soldados españoles en el Líbano. Cayeron 6 de los nuestros y en este caso los criminales fueron los de *Fatah al Islam*, el MISMO GRUPO DE HDLGP QUE AHORA APOYA Y SOSTIENE EL RÉGIMEN SIONISTA EN EL GOLAN y TAMBIÉN EN DARA.
> 
> Este elemento, traidor y sionista, que nos acompaña con el apelativo de Antoñito, les ríe las gracias a estos HDLGP (sionistas y alquaedianos) que han asesinado vilmente a solados españoles.
> 
> ...





Ratnik dijo:


> Batalla de Raqqa





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Manifestación en Afrín contra la agresión Turca, han sacado el hashtag #TurkeyHandsOffAfrin...._
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> Mientras el buenismo campa por sus eras con la venia de la progresía, el 'realismo' se dedica a lo siguiente:
> https://www.almasdarnews.com/article/russian-strategic-bombers-obliterate-isis-syria-latest-cruise-missiles/
> Las Fuerzas Aeroespaciales de Rusia (RuAF) han desplegado bombarderos estratégicos sobre Siria y llevado a cabo ataques aéreos contra ISIS usando misiles cruceros de largo alcance Kh-101. El Kh-101 representa el último diseño de misiles de crucero en servicio operacional con el RuAF.
> 
> ...





TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Mapa antiguo pero detallado el lugar en círculo rojo





Peineto dijo:


> Exactamente al este de la ciudad de Hama. Se trata de un pueblo muy fortificado que controla casi todas las rutas de la zona, incluidas las de Palmira y aledaños.Han tenido varios años para fortificarlo y desde ahí ordenaban ataques por toda la zona, desde Hama y Homs hasta Palmira e Itriya.
> 
> Espero noticias...
> 
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> Oficialmente y video incluído:
> 
> *Aviones Tu-95MS ruso disparando misiles IG en Siria
> Ejército e industria de defensa
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 51 minhace 51 minutos
> 
> Security forces in Sweida raid IED workshop in 'Atil village & arrest those working there, all are from Daraya
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Aldin Abazović retwitteó
> Rudaw English‏@RudawEnglish 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> #BREAKING: Russia says agreement not reached over details of #Syria safe zones.
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (7 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 83-84-85-86-87-88  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> *Las tropas gubernamentales sirias combaten contra el “ejército sirio libre” en el área de Al-Tanf*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Aldin Abazović retwitteó
> Rudaw English‏@RudawEnglish 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> #BREAKING: Russia says agreement not reached over details of #Syria safe zones.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 16 minhace 16 minutos
> 
> SAA take control of 3 strategic points 8km east of Jubab Hamad in east Homs countryside
> *
> *SAA tomar el control de 3 puntos estratégicos 8 kilometros al este de Jubab Hamad en el este del campo de Homs*





Saturnin dijo:


> El corresponsal del diario británico “The Independent” en Oriente Próximo, Robert Fisk, opinó que el Gobierno sirio está llevando a cabo una lucha contra el Daesh, y aseguró al mismo tiempo que Washington y sus aliados atacan más a las fuerzas sirias que a las posiciones de los terroristas.
> 
> "Los estadounidenses afirman que quieren destruir a los islamistas, pero sus constantes ataques contra las tropas del presidente al-Ásad sugieren lo contrario”, enfatiza el autor.
> 
> Fisk:Washington y sus aliados atacarían más a las fuerzas sirias que a las posiciones de los terroristas





Durruty dijo:


> Cuando el sur del Libano se puso en pie para Resistir!!
> 
> Canción "Resistencia" (Mouqawem) dedicada a los soldados de Hezbollah - YouTube





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day@iraqi_day 9 hHace *9 horas*
> 
> The last meters in #Mosul are indescribable, #ISIS are sending suicide bombers (males & females). #Iraqi forces advancing toward the river.
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 4 minhace *4 minutos*
> 
> And they choose the term (1).
> *
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> Una provincia entera del norte de Siria que regresa al seno del Estado Sirio, al seno de la Madre Patria. Y sin pegar un solo tiro.
> 
> ¿Ajedrez?





El-Mano dijo:


> Así se entiende la presión turca. Ganan los sirios y los turcos, de ahí a que alguno del kanton dijera que andaban compinchados.





Vize dijo:


> video de los impactos de los misiles lanzados por los TU-95
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=mKRz5NYckXE





Harman dijo:


> John Delacour‏ @JohnDelacour 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> #Syria #Afrin ❝#SDF❞
> Das Blühen will nicht enden
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Enrico Ivanov ☦‏ @Russ_Warrior 7 minHace 7 minutos
> 
> #US Illegally Sets Up Seven Military Bases in Regions Controlled by Syrian #Kurds.
> *
> ...





explorador dijo:


> Estos yankees se creen que están en las películas del oeste con sus fuertes de los confederados





Durruty dijo:


> Desde el 28 de septiembre del año 2000, que comenzó la segunda Intifada, la entidad sionista ha matado a 3.000 niños palestinos, han herido a mas de 13.000, han detenido a mas de 12.000, y actualmente 300 niños están privados de libertad en cárceles sionistas, según ha manifestado el Ministerio de Información palestino, en un informe publicado con motivo del Día del Niño.
> 
> Para leer mas: Report: Israel killed 3,000 Palestinian children since 2000





campetxano dijo:


> Iniciado por *amcxxl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _El otro día vi las declaraciones del gran lerdo de FSA declarando fidelidad a Saudistan._
> _AlQaeda=Nusra están con Saudistan._
> 
> _La bomba de ayer en Idlib contra los nusros es parte de la bronca Qatar/Turquia vs. Saudis
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Haaretz: Israel debe descartar la opción de la guerra contra Hezbolá porque los daños serían irreversibles*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Siguen los problemas en el paraiso "Moderado", a este paso se nos van a acabar las palomitas.
> 
> The'Nimr'Tiger
> @Souria4Syrians
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Escuela de Verano en Alepo – Siria*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *OFFTOPIC*, LIBIA.......... _¿significa ésto que estamos más cerca de que alguien vuelva a controlar el tema pateras y se les jode el negocio del tráfico de personas a los cortacabezas y ONGetas?_
> 
> *Fuerzas de Ejército Nacional Libio avanzan hacia último bastión terrorista en Benghazi*
> 
> ...





carlosito dijo:


> Las disputas radican más que todo en cuestiones de predominio en la zona que datan desde principios del año pasado. Jaysh al islam en realidad es apoyado principalmente por Arabia Saudita. Faylaq al Rahman sí en cambio es más financiado por Qatar. Luego de la muerte de Alloush (fundador del grupo Jaysh al Islam). Faylaq al Rahman (que es más moderado y es agrupada en varias clasificaciones dentro del FSA) y Al Nusra entraron en conflicto con Jaysh Islam ya que aparte de que son las típicas disputas tribales de dominar la bolsa, hay ciertas diferencias ideológicas. Jaysh al Islam es principalmente salafista, mientras que Faylaq al Rahman pretende ser moderada.
> 
> Evidentemente Al Nusra también busca imponer la Sharia y su caracter es más "de guerra santa" pero dada la composición en la bolsa y que es catalogado como "grupo terrorista" pretende utilizar el viejo esquema de alianzas con el FSA que le ha servido sobre todo en el sur y al norte de país.
> 
> En otras palabras Jaysh al Islam siempre ha sido una creación saudí para hacer frente a la presencia de grupos yihaidistas que se ubican en la categoría de "terroristas". En otras palabras pretendió crearse un grupo "más presentable" y eso explica su rivalidad con al Nusra. Mientras que Faylaq al Rahman es la típica facción "débil" en un inicio que busca asociarse con Al Nusra para poder subsistir más adelante pese a las diferencias que puedan darse.


----------



## Justo Bueno (7 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 88-89-90-91-92-93-94  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> "#Damascus #East_Ghouta: Fotos de las operaciones militares en el Triángulo Ain Tarma - Joubar, que han matado al menos a 15 militantes del Frente al Nusra, además de destruir docenas de búnkeres y fortificaciones para terroristas"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Turquía advierte a Riad de que no cierra su base militar en Catar - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> *Turquía advierte a Riad de que no cierra su base militar en Catar
> jueves, 6 de julio de 2017 6:37
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 33 minHace 33 minutos
> 
> -GEROMAN - Retwitteó RT
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Qatar becoming another diplomatic debacle for Turkey
> 
> 
> Qatar se convierte en otra debacle diplomática para Turquía
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> La cuestion principal ya la expuso otro forero: los kurdos controlan el 70 por ciento del agua y el 60 por ciento de la tierra cultivable. Siria no puede aceptar perder el control de esos recursos en ninguna mesa de negociaciones.
> 
> El resto es paja.





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Para el traidor “Barceló/Jagger” y como informe para la gente sana que abunda en este foro:
> 
> Fatah al Islam, los asesinos de los soldados españoles hace 10 años, es uno de esos grupos oscuros y terribles, seguramente gestado y mantenido por el MOSAD.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 6 minHace 6 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // EAST #HAMA CS
> #SAA led by #Desert_Hawks capture northeastern Maksar + Tal Al-Huway'iyat as OPs continue towards Maksar Shamali
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 7 minhace 7 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // EAST #HAMA CS
> *#SAA Fedayeen of #Quds Brigade liberated Tabarat Al-Deibeh Hill from #ISIS*





Lezgian dijo:


> Quds Brigade Liberate Tabarat Al-Deibeh Hill in east Hama CS - YouTube





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 40 minHace 40 minutos
> 
> EAST #GHOUTA
> #SAA led by #RepublicanGuard counter-attack after repelled an attack on newly liberated points on Ein Terma - #Jobar axis
> ...





Peneliano dijo:


> News_Executive‏ @News_Executive 7 sHace 7 segundos
> BREAKING: The European parliament votes to suspend negotiations with #Turkey over its accession to the #EU.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-jul-2017 at 12:40 ----------
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 11 minhace 11 minutos
> 
> Reports of terrorist bombing at Masyaf bus station in Hama city, 2 martyrs and 9 wounded
> *
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *La picadora en pleno efecto.*
> 
> Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 22 minhace 22 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING // EAST #GHOUTA
> #SAA led by #RepublicanGuard capture "Shimoni Land" Complex located opposite Aswaq Al-Khair
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Sayed Abolfazl‏ @IRI_SEAMAN
> 
> *21 terroristas #ISIS habían sido capturados por las fuerzas de seguridad iraníes en la ciudad Mash'had este de Irán*
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Por cierto un par de cosas
> 
> *Ruptly*‏Cuenta verificada @*Ruptly* 12 minHace 12 minutos Russian air force targets IS positions with Kh-101 cruise missiles between the Hama and Homs provinces
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 94-95-96-97-98  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Lezgian dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran
> 
> 
> STRATEGIC VIEW
> ...





jurbu dijo:


> *Por el agua de Siria se entiende las tres grandes presas de Tishrin, Tabqa y Baas en el Éufrates que suministran el 70% de las necesidades de agua del país… y de energía eléctrica.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> Vaya vertedero esta página 95, entre spam, trolles, community managers se quieren cargar el mejor hilo de burbuja.





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Cada cual se gana la vida como puede, supongo. En fin.
> 
> No sé si se trajo ya este artículo de *Descifrando la Guerra*, es un resumen que parece interesante sobre la extensión del conflicto a Libia. Lo tengo a medio leer todavía pero me parece bien construido y referenciado:
> 
> La olvidada guerra Libia | Descifrando la Guerra





Monsieur George dijo:


> Este hilo jode mucho porque es el único sitio en la red donde puede seguirse la guerra en Siria desde el punto de vista opuesto al de los mass mierda.
> 
> Enhorabuena a todos y GLORIA al EJÉRCITO y al PUEBLO SIRIO.





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Hama :
> Suqur al-Sahara recaptured/captured : Rasm al-Tinah / Maksar al-Sharqi / Maksar al-Janubi
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Este pepitogrillo solo quiere que lo baneen de verdad, pero joder vaya método de mierda ha elegido. A ver si le funciona y los moderadores se mueven, meterlo al ignore inmediatamente si no queréis atiborraros a pollas._
> 
> ****************************** ****************************** *******************
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> La coalicion internacional liderada por bla,bla... se está convirtiendo en hordas de verdaderos asesinos. Ahora han borrado del mapa una simple aldea delnorte del pais. El objetivo el de siempre, combatir a sus terroristas del EI q no habian acercado sus orejas por esos andurriales.
> 
> El resultado la aldea reducida a escombros, al menos 9 civiles muertos este martes,sin contar decenas de civiles heridos. El pueblo se llamaba (pues ya ha dejado de existir) Kishkish Zeyanat.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day@iraqi_day 8 minhace 8 minutos
> 
> *HUGE DAY
> #Iraqi forces are almost done with #Mosul Old city.
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


>





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Syrian Arab Army* (FB)
> 
> "Sistema anti-Sniper de fabricación siria / Parámetro de Defensa. Designación del sistema: "RAM"
> El sistema está equipado con canales térmicos / IR y ópticos, también un prototipo de radar de detección de movimiento.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _El buque insignia de los Mass Mierda tiene problemas de audiencia._
> 
> 
> -GEROMAN- retwitteó
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 98-99-100-101  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> *Una batalla apocalíptica se desarrolla en el este de Damasco ya que ambos lados lanzan todo lo que tienen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> The'Nimr'Tiger @ Souria4Syrians
> 
> *La brigada SAA 124 de la Guardia Republicana desplegada a Resafa después de limpiar el bolsillo East Khanaser de ISIS*
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> "Damasco: Desde el campo de las operaciones llevadas a cabo por el ejército contra al Nusra en el triángulo de Ein-Tarma Jobar, donde un gran número de militantes fueron eliminados dentro del área de las fábricas"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hornblower dijo:


> En febrero de 2016 me pasé 15 días viajando por Irán. La gente es estupenda: respetuosa y civilizada. Nunca había estado en un país musulmán - ni siquiera Marruecos- y me quedé gratamente impresionado. Me recordó a la españa de los 70.
> En la foto una antigua casa de baños, reconvertida en Casa de té, en el bazar de Kashan.





jam14 dijo:


> Éxito en su ofensiva: El Ejército de Siria libera la provincia de Alepo del EI - RT





ccartech dijo:


> HAMBURGO
> *Mañana se esperan mas de 100.000 manifestantes.*
> Cumbre G20: Graves disturbios y enfrentamientos en Hamburgo el día previo a la cumbre del G-20 | Público
> çPodes ir a manifestarte ahi Mick... Quien dice, tal ves tengas suerte y te empalen.





Lezgian dijo:


> *Según este medio de Hezbollah sirio el ejército Sirio iniciará una operación desde Resafa hacia AlSukhna*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uT9A7nn3lF4
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> UN POCO *OFFTOPIC*: PALESTINA.
> 
> _Interesante artículo que he encontrado en Al-Monitor. Voy a traducirlo bien porque creo que tiene mucha chicha. A tener en cuenta que está escrito por un israelí. Que lean un poco los trolls y se dejen de payasadas químicas. Son unos cínicos del copón estos sionistas de mierda._
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Israel y EEUU (salvo sorpresa) están capitulando, ya no quieren aniquilaciones sino vallas, como las que hay en la Moraleja. Si es que son zíngaros de clase media alta
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-jul-2017 at 06:48 ----------
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> MoA - The Saudi-Qatar Spat - Qatar And Iran Are Winning - MbZ, MbS Lose Face
> 
> 
> En la disputa Qatar-Arabia Saudita Qatar e Irán están ganando - Mbz, Mbs pierden la cara
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis retwitteó
> Sa'ka‏ @BTelawy 2 hhace 2 horas
> 
> #Breaking: Terror attacks foiled on 2 military checkpoints including a VBIED, tens of terrorists killed and 3 soldiers martyred. #Sinai
> ...





Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Los saud han debido tener sobredosis de Hollywood y se han pensado que el mundo funciona como en las películas.
> 
> Se han creído que puedes amenazar gratuitamente a otro país simplemente porque tienes dinero (cada vez menos), petróleo y eres amigo del matón de la clase.
> 
> ...





pgas dijo:


> De Southfront
> 
> Iraqi security forces (ISF) are very close to full liberation of Mosul city from ISIS terrorists. Calshes are now ongoing in two small pockets controlled by ISIS terrorists in Old Mosul. Some pro-government sources have even reported that the city is liberated. However, no official confirmation has appeared yet.





Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> A Russian soldier with a Syrian little girl in #Aleppo #Syria.. Good morning
> *
> *Un soldado ruso con una niña siria en #Aleppo #Syria .. Buenos días*





Lezgian dijo:


> Por favor, reportad el ultimo mensaje #994 de Mick Jagger, a ver si le vuelven a dar la baja en el curro.
> 
> 
> *Buenas noticias, las ratas sionistas siguen matandose entre ellas*
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 9 minhace 9 minutos
> 
> army control 3 new points north of jibab hamad and repelled rats attack toward tlul tafha , east homs
> *
> *El ejercito controla 3 nuevos puntos al norte de jibab hamad y repele el ataque de las Ratas negras (ISIS) en tlul tafha, este Homs*


----------



## n_flamel (8 Jul 2017)

Fuerza Siria. Y reflote.


----------



## ronanoir (8 Jul 2017)

BookChin777 dijo:


> _Amado LIDL, sé condescendiente con el pueblo en las causas justas y chinchetea éste rincón informativo. Sólo por ver la reacción del conflorero intoxicador rey de los monólogos y experto en fuentes pro-ratas salafistas, Profesor Bacterio, valdría la pena. A su hilo lleno de basura, mentiras y mala fé, sin feedback y con mala valoración, se la pusisteis. Cierto es que tiene muchas visitas, supongo que la mayoría visitantes morbosos a los que les gusta la sangre... ésto es solo una suposición mia, pero con chincheta es más fácil, todo hay que decirlo._



100 usuarios avalan la petición para poner en su justo lugar a este trabajo de recopilación limpia de basura del compañero BookChin777. Sobre todo por la asiduidad de los mismos en el hilo del Principal, que lleva meses en el primer lugar, el que le corresponde.

Es de ley una chincheta como contrapeso al hilo embustero y gore, que si la tiene.

Anímese, Lidl. Humildemente se lo piden 100 foreros. Y sinceras gracias al compañero BookChin777 por el trabajón.

_ ACORAZADO_YAMATO, Alba_00, alfredo garcia, antorcha de diógenes, Ardilla Roja, arriondas, Atalaya, Austerlitz, Azrael_II, barganiza, bizc8 borracho, bluebox, Bohemian, brus, bubble bubble, Burbujasredondas, BURBUJEITOR II, burbujistasureño, carlosito, chispa, chusto, Cirujano de hierro, Creador de Mitos, dds, Debunker, deivicinho, El Chatarrero, elbaranda, elGasero, eljusticiero, eolico, Erio-Eleuterio, Erwin, fitness, Flanker69, Fred Flintstone, Galilee, Harman, Hércules y el Cocodrilo, Hermericus, Hermes Trismegisto, inadaptat susial, Iris, Iskra, Jake el perro, javvu, Jeenyus, Jesùs lo dijo, Joaquim, kerevienteya, Kipling, La Mano Pachona, Lezgian, Loignorito, Los_Liadora, Ludovicus, lukas_h, Mabuse, Masacroso, montecuruto, murray, Narval78, Nefersen, Nostram, n_flamel, Ocaso, Pato Sentado, pepetemete, Pirro, pr0orz1337, Prometheo, qbit, quijotin, quinciri, Raider, regañadientes, renwO001, Rokus, ronanoir, Saturnin, Scarus Coerulus, Sinnic, Sir Torpedo, SouriaBasharUBas, SPQR, Strikelucky, Tierra Azul, Tigershark, Tio_Serio, Topol-M, Truki, Turismundo, Ultimate, unicornioazul, Victor Chanov, visemo, Vize, yalodeciayoistaII, zask, ZHU DE_


----------



## Justo Bueno (9 Jul 2017)

ronanoir dijo:


> 100 usuarios avalan la petición para poner en su justo lugar a este trabajo de recopilación limpia de basura del compañero BookChin777. Sobre todo por la asiduidad de los mismos en el hilo del Principal, que lleva meses en el primer lugar, el que le corresponde.
> 
> Es de ley una chincheta como contrapeso al hilo embustero y gore, que si la tiene.
> 
> ...



*50.000 visitas* 

*100 agradecimientos al mensaje que abre el hilo*​
*y mensaje de apoyo de ronanoir. *¿Qué más se puede pedir? :Aplauso:
La verdad es que estaría bien la chincheta, la difusión de la verdad sobre la agresión a Siria es muy importante. Soy de la opinión que con pequeñas aportaciones y diciendo siempre la verdad a nuestra gente, podemos hacer "algo" por cambiar políticas genocidas como la que afecta a la República Árabe Siria. Por ello estoy contento pensando que mi aportación sirva de algo. No creo que pongan chincheta al hilo, de todas formas no sé cuanto tiempo podré estar generándole tráfico a Calopez, sobra decir que no cobro 20 céntimos el mensaje... Gracias a todos. 


*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!​*


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Jul 2017)

Animo a boockchin777 te traigo buenas nuevas larga vida a los antisionistas anticapitalistas contra las nenazas:


Tontopollo dixit: Y por esto, es que el sionismo es futuro.

Este es el futuro que le espera a Israhell (para darte por culo a ti y a tu tropa de mongolos que pululais por aqui) y ya esta en marcha, ahora estan calladitos mirando desde el interior de su insignificante pais llamado israhell: 

Syrian Army scores big advance in Golan Heights
Syrian Army scores big advance in Golan Heights

El ejercito logra grandes avances en los altos del golan:

"BEIRUT, LEBANON El ejercito arabe sirio junto con las fuerzas de defensa nacional lanzaron un ataque sorpresa en los altos del golan el sabado, golpeando alas defensas yihaditas en la ciudad de Al-Samdaniyah Al-Gharbiyah.

Dirigida por la brigada 90 el ejercito y sus aliados atacaron el area de la Villa Roja en los bordes exteriores de Al-Samdaniyah Al-Gharbiyah, dando como resultado en feroces combates durante la noche del sabado.

De acuerdo con el regimiento del Golan (Fouj Al-Joulan), El ejercito sirio logró capturar la Villa Roja y varios puntos alrededir de este area, Anotando un rápido avance antes de que los yihadistas pudieran reagruparse"

Mas buenas noticias, mierda para los tontotrolls, que os lo comais con veneno y y buena para los foreros aqui:
Ejército sirio alcanza logros a lo largo y ancho del país - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
Ejército sirio alcanza logros a lo largo y ancho del país - HispanTV, Nexo Latino

Ejército sirio alcanza logros a lo largo y ancho del país

El Ejército sirio ha tomado el control de Jbab Hamad, en el campo oriental de la provincia de Homs (centro), tras destruir las últimas posiciones del EIIL.

Así lo ha anunciado este sábado una fuente militar siria a la agencia local SANA, mientras ha indicado que las unidades del Ejército llevaron a cabo operaciones especiales y precisas contra las posiciones del grupo terrorista EIIL (Daesh, en árabe) en Homs y pudieron recuperar el control de Jbab Hamad.

Durante estas operaciones en el este de Homs, ha indicado la fuente, decenas de extremistas del EIIL murieron abatidos y sus equipamientos militares quedaron destruidos. Además, ha precisado que las unidades de ingeniería desactivaron los artefactos explosivos y minas que habían sido colocados en la zona por los terroristas.

Por otro lado, SANA ha informado de que la Fuerza Aérea siria realizó intensos ataques aéreos contra los objetivos de Daesh en la valle de Al-Thardah, Al-Bghiliyeh, Al-Jafra y los alrededores del aeropuerto y del cementerio de Deir al-Zur (sureste de Siria).

Según la fuente, un número de integrantes de la banda takfirí ha muerto y otros han resultado heridos en los ataques, durante los que también han sido destruidas las armas, los vehículos y las municiones pertenecientes al EIIL.
Ejército sirio logra brillante victoria ante Daesh en Deir al-Zur - - HispanTV.com
Las fuerzas progubernamentales sirias siguen logrando importantes victorias tácticas ante el grupo terrorista EIIL (Daesh, en árabe) en Deir al-Zur.


Mientras tanto, las fuentes locales han señalado que los habitantes de la zona de Al-Kataf en las afueras de la ciudad de Abu Kamal (este de Siria) se enfrentaron con Daesh. Tres terroristas fueron eliminados y el vehículo que conducían quemado.

Al-Raqa es otra provincia siria que ha sido escenario de duros golpes dados por las fuerzas de Siria a Daesh. Conforme a SANA, durante las últimas 24 horas se han efectuado ataques aéreos contra los objetivos del EIIL en el campo occidental de Al-Raqa. Muchos terroristas perecieron y sus vehículos y equipamientos militares fueron destruidos. 

Por cierto a pesar de las agresiones sionistas contra hezbollah, el saa y aliados hace tiempo que no se escuchan noticias de victorias yihaditas ni se habla ya en los mass mierda (eso si estan preparando supuestamente un ataque quimico....o no)? Que bien eh? Mucho ñe ñe ñe, el reloj sobre los altos del golan ya esta corriendo. Viva siria, irak y demas paises agreedidos por el sionismo!


----------



## Justo Bueno (9 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 101-102-103-104-105  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Lezgian dijo:


> *Fuerzas de elite del ejército sirio se preparan para grandes operaciones*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha retwitteó
> Haaretz.com‏@haaretzcom 29 minHace 29 minutos
> 
> Israeli, U.S. diplomatic campaign fails; UNESCO recognizes Hebron, Tomb of Patriarchs as Palestinian heritage sites
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Military Situation In Syria On July 7, 2017 (Map Update)
> 
> **********************************************************************
> 
> "Ejército árabe sirio en el triángulo Rusafa-Tabqa-Deir Ezzor"





eljusticiero dijo:


> *TILLERSON DICE AHORA QUE LOS REBELDES SIRIOS DEBEN DEJAR DE LUCHAR CONTRA EL GOBIERNO SIRIO Y ASSAD Y "CENTRARSE EN LA LUCHA CONTRA EL ISIS"*
> 
> *Brasco_Aad‏ @Brasco_Aad 49 min.
> #US Secr. of State #Tillerson: #Syria/n rebels should stop fighting the Syrian Government and focus on ISIS instead
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Es Trump el que se acerca a Putin a saludar, Vladimiro sonríe y parecen "distendidos". Curiosamente twitter avisa: "El siguiente contenido multimedia puede herir sensibilidades". ¿Se referirá a sensibilidades follacabras y sionistas?_
> 
> ********************************************************************
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 15 minhace 15 minutos
> 
> SAA-Russian delegation entered Afrin this morning for talks with YPG leadership. Turkish threat helped push all 3 together
> *
> *La delegación de la SAA-Rusia entró en Afrin esta mañana para conversaciones con la dirección de YPG. La amenaza turca ayudó a empujar a los tres juntos*





Incorrezto dijo:


> Aliados estratégicos: China y Rusia pactan mantener la independencia de sus lazos | Diario Octubre
> 
> China y Rusia blindaron sus relaciones de la influencia de la situación política internacional en una reunión de sus líderes en el Kremlin, Xi Jinping y Vladímir Putin respectivamente.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> ********************************************************************
> 
> 
> 
> ...





circodelia2 dijo:


> El ejército sirio aborta un ataque terrorista en el campo oriental de Homs.
> Y encima los rataotanicos salieron trasquilados
> 
> 
> ...





Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Israel lo tenía bien fácil, no haberse entrometido en asuntos de otro país vecino soberano, la guerra habría acabado seguramente mucho antes.
> 
> Pero la tentación era muy fuerte, poder expandirse y robar más terreno como siempre han hecho. Ahora ya es demasiado tarde porque ha quedado de manifiesto su apoyo con dinero, armas, logística e inteligencia a los terroristas en Siria.
> 
> Ni Rusia, ni Siria, ni Irán van a ceder ni un centímetro a estos ladrones, si quieren robar tendrán que poner hombres, aviones y muertos. Los S-400 estarán esperándoles.





desde dijo:


> El encuentro.
> He estado esperando este momento todo el dia xD!, no tenia seguro si Trump le haria el juego de manos a Putin en el saludo. Ambos parece que han estado correctos aun que en USA esa mano sumisa de Trump seguramente dara bastante que hablar, especialmente a CNN y semejantes.
> PRIMERAS IMÁGENES: El encuentro entre Putin y Trump - YouTube





BookChin777 dijo:


> *LECTURA IMPRESCINDIBLE, SUCESIÓN DE ZASCAS ÉPICOS*
> 
> *La evaluación que haga Putin de Trump en el G20 determinará nuestro futuro*
> por *Paul Craig Roberts*, 07/07/17
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Battle For Mosul – July 7, 2017: Iraqi Forces Purging Remaining ISIS Terrorists In Old Mosul *
> 
> Battle For Mosul





Harman dijo:


> The'Nimr'Tiger@Souria4Syrians 11 minhace 11 minutos
> 
> The'Nimr'Tiger Retwitteó Riam Dalati
> 
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> *Ayatola Jomeini, el padre fundador de Hezbolá*
> 
> 
> http://www.mihwar.ru/images/news/Iran/Imam_Khomeini3.jpg
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (10 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 105-106-107-108-109-110  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Durruty dijo:


> *Una sombra recorre los limites del Golan ocupado......
> *
> http://www.mihwar.ru/images/news/Qasem_Suleimani/Qasem10.jpg
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha retwitteó
> Sargon Hadaya‏@SargonHadaya 4 minHace 4 minutos
> 
> #لافروف: #بوتين #ترامب اتفقا على وقف إطلاق النار جنوب #سوريا اعتبارا من 9 يوليو
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> En si la noticia es la aceptación y declaración para el resto del mundo, por parte de los Usanos que éstos influyen decisivamente sobre los terroristas y los controlan.
> 
> Francamente es echarse mierda encima, pero parece ya no les importa.





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Tontopollo preguntale porque israhell ha vuelto a callar despues de tirar bombas 4 veces la semana pasada.....ah no hace falta te lo pongo yo, noticia fresca y respuesta asimetrica como siempre los judiacos mudos como tontos:
> 
> Cañones electromagnéticos sirios contra drones y aviones israelíes
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier‏ @ejmalrai 33 minHace 33 minutos
> 
> #ISIS is using advanced encrypted comms in #Mosul, the militants command & control base is still holding even if fight reduced to 250 m area
> *
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> * A los yihadistas proIsraelies les llueven por todos lados, ¿oís eso? tic tac tic tac...*
> 
> Siria hoy @todayinsyria
> 
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> *General Qassem Soleimani, "Irán jamas abandonará el apoyo a la Resistencia Palestina"*
> 
> http://www.mihwar.ru/images/news/Qasem_Suleimani/Qasem24.jpg
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> No contentos con ser eliminados por el glorioso ejercito sirio la lucha entre las ratas yihadistas se intensifica.
> 
> MENA testigo @middleeastwars
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 5 jul.
> 
> *From the beautiful countryside of #Tartous #Syria*
> #Syria_Is_For_Tourists_Not_Terrorists





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Señores, no se olviden jamás que UNO DE LOS PRINCIPALes RESPONSABLEs DE LA SALVAJADA OCURrIDA EN SIRIA ES el régimen islamista de Turquía. Sin Erdogan nunca se habría dado este enorme problema. En Turquía han tenido (y tienen) sus principales bases, de Turquía les han llegado (y llegan) las armas y pertrechos, etc.
> 
> Sin el concurso de Erdogan, el ataque a Siria habría fracasado ya desde su origen.
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Las Fuerzas navales del Ejercito irani, prevé enviar 52 flotas de buques de guerra a las aguas libres del norte y sur con el fin de garantizar la seguridad de las mismas, informó el jueves el comandante de la Fuerza Naval del Ejercito de Iran, el contraalmirante Sayari el cual señaló q las Fuerzas de la Armada irani son completamente capaces para proveer la seguridad de las aguas regionales e internacionales, ya q mantienen el dominio de todas las aguas regionales gracias a su capacidad y entrenamiento.
> 
> A parte de esto, el representante especial del Presidente de Rusia para la paz en Siria y jefe de la Delegacion en Astaná, Lavrentiev,ha declarado a RT, "q no puede haber ninguna justificacion para los bombardeos q la coalicion internacional liderada por EE.UU, efectuee contra el Ejercito sirio", Lavrentiev ha asegurado," q esos ataques solo merecen ser condenados, debido a q las tropas sirias luchan contra el terrorismo con lo cuan consideramos q esos pasos de EE.UU en el este de Siria, son absolutamente inaceptables".
> 
> Precisamente debido a q las tropas luchan contra el terrorismo, implantado, financiado y armado por los anglosionistas and lacayos es por lo q les caen las bombas yanquis.





txarra dijo:


> Bilal abdul karem, conocido "periodista" descaradamente pro-salafista, este hijo de puta estuvo años en Alepo haciendo propaganda a favor de grupos terroristas. Y cuando digo terroristas no me refiero a salafistas afeitados con el trapo de las tres estrellas, me refiero a yihadistas de al-qaeda o otros grupos abiertamente salafistas, en sus videos habla de derrocar al gobierno para establecer un régimen religioso, dice que la democracia no sirve porque los valores democráticos son ajenos a los sirios.
> 
> Bilal Abdul Kareem, Prominent U.S. 'Journalist' in Syria, Serves as Mouthpiece for Violent Extremists | Alternet
> 
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> *TILLERSON DICE DESPUÉS DE LA REUNIÓN TRUMP-PUTIN QUE "RUSIA PODRÍA TENER LA POSTURA ADECUADA EN EL CONFLICTO SIRIO, Y EE.UU LA INCORRECTA"*
> 
> TILLERSON: 'Maybe Russia has the right approach to Syria and maybe the US has the wrong approach'
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> "Miembros de la Guardia Nacional Árabe en Dar`aa
> 
> La Guardia Nacional Árabe se compone de voluntarios seculares que adoptan la ideología nacionalista árabe sobre cualquier extremismo sectario, étnico o religioso.
> 
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> Hermosa imagen, un musulmán y un cristiano siendo compañeros en la lucha. Me gustaría ver como en Europa y sus naciones, como en España y sus regiones, las gentes dispares en lo ideológico se unen, pues en su fervor por lo justo y por la paz, la verdadera paz, son la misma gente: personas, seres humanos, padres, hijos, hermanos y amigos... gentes de bien.





Sancho Panza dijo:


> Hoy la prensa rusa:
> 
> *OTAN podría invadir Siria para derrocar a Assad*
> *НАТО может вторгнуться в Сирию ради свержения Асада*
> ...





Vodkaconhielo dijo:


> Por si alguien no lo vio
> 
> Russian airbase in Syria (part 4) | June 2017 | Air Defense Systems - YouTube
> 
> ...





murray dijo:


> Gracias por el artículo, me quedo con este extracto:
> 
> 
> 
> Aunque no estoy de acuerdo en que ningún gobierno europeo haya hecho la conexión ... simplemente les interesa que la borreguería mire hacia otro lado. Espero que algún día la borreguería haga esta conexión independientemente de lo que le cuenten los mass mierda. Wishful thinking ...





Atalaya dijo:


> *Supongo que casi todos lo conocéis, pero por si alguien ignora la personalidad de Paul Craig Roberts, autor del inmejorable análisis en el articulo puesto hace unos pocos post, curiosamente no se trata de ningún antisistema ni de ningún rojo peligroso.
> 
> Paul Craig Roberts fue Secretario del Tesoro en el gobierno de Richard Nixon.*





Harman dijo:


> _Usted se ha equivocado de presidente y de cargo._
> 
> 
> _... _
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> *CLAVES GEOECONÓMICAS PARA SABER QUÉ PASA EN ORIENTE MEDIO Y EURASIA*
> 
> Hace sólo unos días aconteció un cambio geopolítico tectónico en Astana, Kazajstán, y sin embargo la fuerte ondulación sísmica apenas ha sido registrada por los círculos atlantistas.
> En la cumbre anual de la Organización de Cooperación de Shanghai (OCS), fundada en 2001, India y Pakistán fueron admitidos como miembros de pleno derecho, junto con Rusia, China y cuatro naciones de Asia Central (Kazajstán, Uzbekistán, Kirguistán y Tayikistán).
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (10 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 110-111-112-113-114-115  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day@iraqi_day 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> #Iraq Joint Operations announced full control of #Mosul Old city and waiting for PM @HaiderAlAbadi to OFFCIALY announce complete liberation.
> *
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Vale, ya entiendo lo que quieres decir, de todas formas, en las grandes ciudades no es algo que pregunten antes de hacer entablar relaciones, simplemente como ya hemos visto en muchos testimonios, cuando en un grupo de amigos hay gente de diferentes religiones evitan hablar de estas para que nadie se sienta ofendido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Harman dijo:


> _Que simpaticas las Ratas.
> Ya no solo se matan entre diferentes denominaciones, ahora también entre familias._
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 19 minHace 19 minutos
> 
> #HTS / #Nusra Front Fortificates its positions along #Syria - #Turkey border:
> ''We will kill any #Turkish soldier who enters #Idlib.''
> ...





circodelia2 dijo:


> Israel es el ‘enemigo invisible’ de la Guerra de Siria ...(bueno, ahora no tan invisible).
> 
> El martes la artillería antiaérea del ejército sirio derribó un dron israelí que había invadido el espacio aéreo en la provincia de Quneitra. Segun otras fuentes han sido más drones derribados.
> 
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> El relevo de poderes en la escena internacional ya resulta difícil de ocultar. El esquema unipolar maquillado como ‘Globalización’ ha durado los escasos veinticinco años en los que el capitalismo especulador ha tardado en devorarse -impune- en deuda y empobrecimiento interno.
> 
> Dicho proceso, acompañado de una ‘expansión’ ficticia -como producto de la falsa percepción de carencia de contrapeso políticos, económicos y militares- han hecho el resto. A la vez que se recortaba y contraía una economía sin músculo real a nivel interno, se daba rienda suelta a la necesidad de destruir cualquier posibilidad de resistencia a Estados o Naciones que supusieran un escollo en la huida hacia adelante. Cada signo de agotamiento del modelo reflejado como crisis económica, política o moral eran acompañado de una agresión imperialista externa.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> ¡Señor ronanoir! Gracias a usted me "enganché" a este hilo, me abrió los ojos en muchos sentidos. Me alegra verle por aquí otra vez, espero que se encuentre bien de salud. Un abrazo de vuelta.





Novamas dijo:


> Cuando una imagen vale más que mil palabras.





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 12 minhace 12 minutos
> 
> *#Iraq Battle for #Mosul - Situation Map Update -
> -- V I C T O R Y --*
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Que plastas.
> Todo tiene que ser espectáculo.
> No pueden pegarse un simple tiro en su estupida cabeza._
> 
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> Siria - Helicópteros Rusos realizan una gran limpieza de ISIS en el desierto - 3 Julio 2017 - YouTube
> 
> Los helicópteros rusos se están echando a hombros la guerra. Su utilización constante y resuelta tienen mucho que ver con primero la contención y luego la reversión de la guerra contra las franquicias mercenarias. La combinación se vuelve letal cuando se combina con los avances de la infantería Siria, cada vez más y mejor mecanizada tras dos años de constantes suministros de maquinaria cualitativamente avanzada (T-90, BMP-T72...) o cuantitativamente generosa (T-62 de stocks, piezas de artillería remolcada…). En muchos vídeos apreciamos el uso inteligente de los carros (‘dispara y escóndete’), en combinación con excavadoras que les facilitan las posiciones, algo impensable hace un par de años, con un exhausto y superado ejército Sirio contra las cuerdas.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Moderate Britbong‏ @ModerateLoomis 17 minhace 17 minutos
> 
> *East Homs*
> info via @watanisy
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Moon of Alabama‏ @MoonofA 21 minHace 21 minutos
> 
> Moon of Alabama Retwitteó Asharq Al-Awsat Eng
> 
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> *Maya Gebeily@GebeilyM 43 min.
> #SYRIA: Moscow announces truce agreed by Russia & US to begin tomorrow at midday in Daraa, Quneitra, Sweida - via @AFP
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Las Ratas siguen a lo suyo_
> 
> 
> maytham‏ @maytham956 53 minhace 53 minutos
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> "Los guerreros del ejército sirio descansan después de una noche difícil en las montañas de Shoumari, y la liberación de Jabab Hamad, Homs Oriental"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JAGGER (10 Jul 2017)

Quedó esto fuera:



MICK JAGGER dijo:


> *Vaya, no me lo esperaba, ahora las ratas mercenarias allahssadistas se matan entre ellas.*
> 
> *Las luchas internas entre los militantes régimen sirio en la ciudad de Alepo*​
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (11 Jul 2017)

MICK JAGGER dijo:


> Quedó esto fuera: ñe ñe moromierdismo sionítico.. ñe



Es que tus "aportaciones" son pura basura, y no recibes los agradecimientos suficientes del resto de conforeros. Eres un troll y punto. Tu media de "thanks" es de 0.5, de las veces que te agradece Antrollnio Barcelo y las veces que ahí se queda tu post de mierda, ignorado y flotando. Sigue intentándolo, aporta algo positivo sobre el papel de Israel en Oriente Medio, si es que eso es posible... quizás puedas revertir el odio y asco que el "pequeño estado sionista" suscita entre el 95% de la gente que sigue el hilo de Siria. No vale la imagen esa que has puesto tropecientas veces, de Israel con lucecitas y moderno y guay, y los países de los "moros" destruidos... ya está muy vista y no funciona.
Por cierto las fake news esas que alegremente has compartido aquí... Qasioun news... ¿mierda escrita para consumo sionista e intoxicación pagada por Qatar y Sión? QaSiouN... podría ser. 

En fin, malas noches y que sueñes con hizbolitas y ayatollahs.





















MICK JAGGER dijo:


> Ok, intentaré aportar información en la medida de lo posible.
> Lo de los thank de una hordatroll de follacabras me la suda, cero valor.


----------



## JAGGER (11 Jul 2017)

Ok, intentaré aportar información en la medida de lo posible.
Lo de los thank de una hordatroll de follacabras me la suda, cero valor.


----------



## Justo Bueno (11 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 116-117-118-119-120-121  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Ultimate dijo:


> El conflicto con Catar no es una simple confrontación regional - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> *El conflicto con Catar no es una simple confrontación regional
> sábado, 8 de julio de 2017 10:13
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 1 minhace 1 minuto
> 
> *army control alfelh al hamra / quneitra*





jerjes dijo:


> Se le echaba de menos Rananoir y más ahora q la cosa se está poniendo calentita. Bienvenido
> 
> Las razones q explican la relacion privilegiada entre EE.UU e Israel, desde su creacion en 1948.
> 
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> imagen
> 
> Dura-Europos, also spelled Dura-Europus, was a Hellenistic, Parthian and Roman border city built on an escarpment 90 metres above the right bank of the Euphrates river. It is located near the village of Salhiyé, in today's Syria.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Sic Semper Tyrannis : Israel cannot be pleased with tomorrow's SW cease fire in Syria
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Janice Kortkamp*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sancho Panza dijo:


> Un pequeño resumen de lo que va saliendo en la prensa rusa de las *conclusiones del G20 sobre Siria*:
> 
> 
> *Putin: La posición de Estados Unidos en Siria se ha vuelto más pragmática.*
> ...





amcxxl dijo:


> Normal que tome precauciones , toda esa gentuza de polacos, lituanos etc... son lo peor de lo peor
> 
> En 2014 , los ucranianos ya tiraron el misil ese que derribo el avión holandés MH17 justo el dia y a la hora que Putin volvia del mundial de futbol de Brasil, solo que el rumbo no fue en línea recta y paso unos 100KM al sur
> Seguro que a Putin le habran escoltado cazas Su-27 y Su-35 de los que tiene por el Baltico , sitio por donde los aviones OTANicos suelen dar por culo cada vez que un avión ruso tiene que pasar





Durruty dijo:


> *Le Monde: Kassem Soleimani, el hombre mas poderoso de Oriente Medio
> *
> 
> De Irak a Líbano a través de Siria, el general, jefe de la unidad de élite de la Guardia Revolucionaria, la fuerza Quds impone el poder iraní.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 25 minhace 25 minutos
> 
> Strategic Goal for East #Damascus OP:
> Secure/Protect #Damascus districts from terrorists daily shelling/missile aggressions
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army expels ISIL from rural town at Homs-Hama border
> *Ejército sirio expulsa a ISIL de pueblo rural en la frontera Homs-Hama
> Leith Fadel - 08/07/2017
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Ejército sirio lanza gran asalto en los Altos del Golán mientras Israel observa desde lejos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hearts dijo:


> TLV1 - PSR INT: KISSING KISSINGER... - YouTube
> 
> Enrique Romero, conductor del programa Segunda República, analiza junto a Adrian Salbuchi la continuada y permanente influencia y poder de Sir Henry Kissinger en EEUU....¿y en Rusia?
> 
> ...





pgas dijo:


> *The Kurds in Iraq and Syria are being used by the US as a Trojan horse for the purpose of dividing the Middle East | Elijah J M |*
> 
> 
> 09/07/2017 - trad. google
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> ISIL suffers heavy casualties in another daring Deir Ezzor offensive
> *ISIL sufre muchas bajas en otra audaz ofensiva en Deir Ezzor
> Leith Fadel - 09/07/2017
> 
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> _Tontopollo dixit: Y por esto, es que el sionismo es futuro._
> 
> Este es el futuro que le espera a Israhell (para darte por culo a ti y a tu tropa de mongolos que pululais por aqui) y ya esta en marcha, ahora estan calladitos mirando desde el interior de su insignificante pais llamado israhell:
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army, Hezbollah close on ISIL's last positions in Homs: map
> *Ejército sirio, Hezbollah cierran las últimas posiciones de ISIL en Homs: map
> Leith Fadel - 09/07/2017
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (12 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 121-122-123-124  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 1 minhace 1 minuto
> 
> #BREAKING // EAST #HOMS CS
> #SAA Liberate Strategic Al-'Allam Point which overlooks both #ISIS-strongholds of Um Sahreej & Mushayrifah Janubi
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> imagen
> 
> La carretera Ithriyah Resafa se cruza con otra que pasa por aquí, Saharij Al Wabbah:
> 
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> Mas sobre el castillo que puse antes. Es de presumir que se use como almacén, tendrá caminos, paredes, sombra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Sigo dando por culo a los tontotrolls esta va para el pollo que se reia de las armas de riel, bueno pues ya han derribado 8 drones y contando, tecnologia rusa carapapa, y los nenazas sin prepucio todavia no han vuelto a mandar drones suyos a meter misilazos desde que perdio uno suyo con esta arma:
> 
> Siria derriba ocho drones
> 
> ...





Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Hezbola esta en Siria para quedarse, lo mismo se puede decir de las bases rusas.
> 
> Siria ha pagado un alto precio en vidas humanas y destrucción debido al ansia expansionista y ladrón de Israel que es el único responsable de la situación actual. Rusia por su parte se ha dado cuenta de que la querían estrangular y no va a olvidarlo en mucho tiempo.
> 
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Esta es la mentalidad del sionista autentico, un hijo de puta que no tiene miramientos en matar como sea aunque sea a la desesperada, ocurrio en mosul en la zona pegada al rio donde se hallan acorralados. Es fuerte ver a la pobre mujer siendo obligada a llevar un bolso bomba con un niño en brazos, es para matar a todos y cada uno de las ratas sin piedad ademas de crimen de guerra que pro supuesto la mierda pais israhell aplaude con entusiasmo:
> 
> Topete GLZ - Irak - Mosul - Segundos antes de que una... | Facebook





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 54 minHace 54 minutos
> 
> *STRATEGIC VIEW
> Last #ISIL presence in #Iraq:
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> por cierto, offtopic pero de alguna manera relacionado con los sionistas que nos quieren muertos, aunque sea una pelicula, muchos creen que el plan kalergi es solo una teoria conspiranoica, de hecho ya esta pasando en suecia y ningun medio habla de ello. Los cachorros del mal ya estan alli haciendo sus primeras frondas contra los nativos, son los mal llamados rapefugees:
> 
> http://latribunadelpaisvasco.com/no...-al-nacimiento-de-un-ldquo-nuevo-pais-rdquo-/
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Syrian airpower and artillery responds with full force after militants raid Syrian Army positions in southern Hama
> 
> 
> El poder aéreo y la artillería de Siria responden con toda su fuerza después de que los combatientes atacaran posiciones del ejército sirio en el sur de Hama
> ...





lukas_h dijo:


> Desde hace tiempo dudo seriamente de la autenticidad de los trolls proyihadistas que atufan el hilo con sus deyecciones. Por sus comentarios y saludos en hebreo pretenden identificarse como judíos aunque para mí que son neonazis ¿o quizás agentes iraníes?, porque hay que ser muy bruto para tratar de defender al régimen sionista a través de manipulaciones descaradas, torticería a mansalva y cinismo rampante. Si pretenden granjearse simpatías u obtener reconocimientos para ese régimen de apartheid, están consiguiendo el efecto contrario y a espuertas. Flaco favor que le hacen a Isisrael...





eljusticiero dijo:


> Demostración de fuerza de la oposición en Turquía, en Estambul. De hace unas horas





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 20 minhace 20 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> #SAA led by #RepublicanGuard seizes control of crucial Tunnel for #Nusra at #Jobar - Ein Terma Triangle
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> El tren naval ruso a través del Bósforo, ininterrumpido desde 2015, se hace notar en el campo de batalla. La recepción de armamento y material logístico, además del adiestramiento para su uso han convertido a un renacido SAA en una máquina de combate eficaz que demuestra con hechos sobre sobre el terreno en qué medida de ha volteado la situación militar del país. El constante y a la vez discreto flujo de armas rusas hacia Siria tiene un valor militar enorme y es una de las causas de la reversión del conflicto, aunque menos espectacular que las acciones de los Su-34.
> 
> La cohesión social y la motivación en la lucha forman parte de otro escalón intangible pero fundamental para explicar porqué el ejército Sirio está funcinando como una máquina bien engrasada y manejada en camino hacia la victoria.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *OFFTOPIC*, ENTIDAD USURPADORA LLAMADA ISRAHELL
> 
> *Enorme incendio estalla en importante base de municiones israelí *
> 
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> *Bashar al-Assad de Siria: Historia secreta revela por qué Occidente no puede derrocar a su gobierno
> *
> 
> ¿Por qué el presidente sirio está implacablemente demonizado por el Eje angloamericano?
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 124-125-126  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 10 minhace 10 minutos
> 
> East Homs countryside: SAA capture hills on Jabal al-Qalyat near al-Hayl gas field + hills which overlook al-Baghiliyah village
> *
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Pro-Syria forces smash key ISIS defense line before Sukhnah, capture strategic high-ground
> *Fuerzas de Pro-Siria golpean la línea clave de defensa de ISIS antes de Sukhnah, capturan alturas estratégicas
> Andrew Illingworth - 09/07/2017
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Llega la ayuda al bolsillo meridional de Damasco después de que los comandantes rebeldes acuerden evacuar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> En otro, o en el mismo, o parecido orden, o desorden de cosas, siento una más que inmensa vergüenza ajena por el comportamiento de perros sumisos de nuestros(¿nuestros?) gobiernos demo RATICOS cómplices del asesinato masivo de cientos de miles de personas (cuando no millones, caso de Irak) ante la pasividad de nuestros conciudadanos a quienes les parece importar una mierda todo esto.
> Realmente el despertar va a ser duro, amargo y terrible...
> Indignidad, asco y vergüenza...
> 
> *O tempora, o mores...*





pgas dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier‏ @ejmalrai - 2h
> #BreakingNews:
> #*Iraq Air force bombed #ISIS HQ in al-Mayadeen, close to deir al-Zour in #Syria, in agreement with the gov in #Damascus.*





Iskra dijo:


> Gracias a todos los que informan, analizan y opinan, desde el punto de vista que sea. A los otros, ignore, que los que estamos muy ocupados no podemos perder el tiempo con idiotas.
> El acuerdo de alto el fuego en el sur resulta revelador. Entre Rusia (aliado del gobierno legítimo elegido democráticamente entre partidos de todo tipo de ideas y religiones) y refrendado mediante acuerdos internacionales aprobados por los parlamentos de ambos países según el derecho internacional público.......y EEUU en nombre y representación de Jabhat Fateh al-Sham ( y asociados) a la sazón una organización terrorista cuyas acciones son por todo el mundo conocidas (de su financiación y manipulación mejor no hablo).
> Es muy revelador de quién es quién y de los modos de actuar.
> Saludos y muchas gracias.
> Y viva Siria libre y el Donbass libre (de las garras de los mismos).





Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Efectivamente. Es un error tremendo para la diplomacia usana el haber firmado este alto el fuego, el trompetas no sé si se entera de qué va la fiesta o es que directamente le informan mal para que meta la pata.
> 
> Por un lado los medios sigen engañando a la borregada pero informaciones como esta del alto el fuego llegan de alguna manera al subconsciente del borrego y cortocircuita las últimas neuronas vivas que le quedan.
> 
> ...





Hearts dijo:


> 4 hours ago
> 
> Iraq: the Iraqi flag is flying on the west bank of the Tigris river. Mosul is free
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> In pictures: ISIS carries out rare successful counter-offensive in eastern Homs
> *En imágenes: ISIS lleva a cabo rara contraofensiva exitosa en el este de Homs
> Chris Tomson - 10/07/2017
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 127-128-129  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 6 hHace* 6 horas*
> 
> #Syria New photo taking 22 minutes ago with the message "Starting, Pray for us" #SyrianDesert #Syrian_Desert #SAA #SyrianArmy
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 2 hhace 2 horas
> 
> SSNP : army with support SSNP control tell al-fidian - asheihib al-shamali - asheihib al-janubi and tell asfar / suweida
> *
> ...





4motion dijo:


> A mi Bashar al-Assad y Asma al-Assad me trasmiten una imagen de Honestidad y de buena gente SIEMPRE y no me ocurre con muchas personas y menos con dirigentes de paises.
> 
> Rezo porque Dios les proteja SIEMPRE.





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN -‏ @GeromanAT 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> #Syria SE - Situation Map Update -
> *#Sweida : #SAA liberated more areas:
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *ISIS no ataca a helicópteros estadounidenses reclama soldado iraquí en video*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> http://www.hispantv.com/noticias/irak/347013/presiones-arabia-saudita-reparar-mosul-romper-catar
> *‘Proposición indecente’ de Riad a Irak para reparar Mosul
> 9 de julio de 2017.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Fuerzas especiales rusas en primera línea en Badia de Siria: video raro*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> The Syrian Observer‏ @observesyria 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Syria Rejects Israeli Announcement of 'Local Council' Elections in Occupied Golan #Syria
> *
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 129-130-131-132-133  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Qalaat Al Mudiq‏ @QalaatAlMudiq Hace 35 minutos
> 
> *#Pt. Jebal Seis is under control of pro-Iran forces. #FSA evacuating positions SE of #Damascus & E. of #Suweida to avoid siege.The Syrian Observer‏ @observesyria*
> 
> *#Pt. Seis Jebal está bajo control de las fuerzas pro-Irán. #FSA evacuar posiciones SE de #Damascus y E. de #Suweida para evitar asedio. *





Lezgian dijo:


> @ A7_Mirza
> 
> #SAA & Allies liberado ~ 3000km2 en el este de la provincia #Damascus
> Mapa basado en fuentes militares sobre el terreno.
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Titánica ofensiva relámpago por fuerzas sirias y aliados, consigue liberar 3,000 km2 en apenas 12 horas: Actualización del mapa*
> 
> "No menos de doce horas atrás, el Ejército Árabe Sirio (SAA) y las milicias progubernamentales aliadas, después de semanas de construcción militar, emprendieron una ofensiva trans-provincial titánica en la Badia occidental de Siria . Desde entonces, el SAA y sus aliados han liberado veinte sitios clave representados por pueblos y cumbres sobre una impresionante área de 3000 kilómetros cuadrados (km2). Toda la operación estratégica está dirigida a expulsar a los mercenarios de Ejército Libre Sirio (FSA) respaldados por Estados Unidos que operan en las regiones orientales de As-Suwayda y Rif Dimashq Governonates.
> 
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Si unimos los rumores sobre el traslado de militantes del FSA, desde al-Tanf hacia Ash Shaddadi (lo que provocaría una carencia de efectivos entre las fuerzas ratas que quedasen atrás) junto al reciente acuerdo entre los Usanos y Rusos, acuerdo buscado por los Usanos por la precaria situación de sus proxies; nos da el resultado de hoy.
> 
> Avances espectaculares.
> 
> ...





Loco_Ivan dijo:


> O simplemente los USA se enfrascaron en una guerra de la que están siendo escaldados día sí, día también. Y Trump ha llegado justo en la traca final, con lo que o envía a todo el cuerpo de marines a hacer el trabajo de Al Qaeda o se va con el rabo entre las piernas.
> 
> Y es de agradecer que haya preferido retirarse antes que iniciar la tercera guerra mundial.





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 44 minhace 44 minutos
> 
> Ongoing negotiations in Opp-controlled East Qalamoun pocket for handover and reconciliation with SAA/Gov
> *
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Manda huevos que un gobierno en guerra, sancionado por casi todo el mundo sea capaz de dar mejores condiciones de vida que los campos turcos de Jarabulus los cuales disponen de apoyo de países y organizaciones de todo el mundo.





ronanoir dijo:


> Se está produciendo una vuelta (real pero encubierta) de ciudadanos Sirios a su patria y a sus hogares. De donde jamás debieron salir. Tiene mucho que ver con la reversión militar del conflicto. Vuelven a Siria y a sus hogares, de donde fueron expulsados directamente o por el terror implícito a los 'rebeldes' que iban a 'liberarlos' del 'régimen'.
> 
> Y seguramente también con que la posición de Turquía como válvula de expansión según demanda hacia la UE de los deportados de Siria ha cambiado. Como han cambiado tantas cosas en la relación de Turquía con sus aún nominales socios atlantistas. Deportados hábilmente presentados como 'Refugees' y utilizados para alimentar el buenismo estúpido tan necesario para alejar de la realidad a los súbditos de la UE. Buenismo instrumentalizado por las ONG's a beneficio de la misma oligarquía que nos demanda una acogida con los brazos abiertos mientras sus mercenarios los martirizan en Siria.
> 
> No es casual en absoluto y si muy significativo que en la sumisa España exista un Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores y *'Cooperación'*. En Siria, Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores y *'Expatriados'.*





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> #Syria SE - Situation Map Update -
> *- Battle for the Border-
> #Sweida : #US pulls out their #FSA proxies to escape encirclement:*





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier‏ @ejmalrai 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Do u know #Sunni tribes of Anbar & Nineveh not #ISIS r the one who killed the Iraqi Cadet in 2014? Yes they played a role in favour ofISIS.
> *
> *¿Sabes que las tribus #Sunni de Anbar y Nineveh no #ISIS son las que mataron a los cadetes iraquíes en 2014? Sí, jugaron un papel a favor de ISIS.*





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 10 minhace 10 minutos
> 
> PM Abadi will announce the official liberation of Mosul from the HQ of ISOF
> *
> *PM Abadi anunciará la liberación oficial de Mosul desde la sede central de ISOF*





MICK YAGGER=CM ALQAEDA dijo:


> *8 de julio de 1985: En memoria de la heroína libanesa Ibtisam Harb, que voló una base israelí en el S. Líbano, matando e hiriendo a por lo menos 30 terroristas israelies*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef@MIG29_ 6 minhace 6 minutos
> 
> Syrian Army capture huge ammunition for militants were destined for smuggling to the eastern Ghouta
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – July 10, 2017: ISIS’ Territory In Syria, Iraq Is Shrinking *
> 
> Syrian War Report





Saturnin dijo:


> *La representante de Cuba ante la UNESCO (organismo de la ONU para la Educación, la Ciencia y la Cultura) se enfrenta al embajador israelí al pedir un minuto de silencio por los palestinos muertos en la región.*
> 
> Vídeo: Estalla guerra entre Cuba e Israel en una sesión de Unesco - HispanTV, Nexo Latino





pgas dijo:


> *General iraní: EEUU negó armas a Irak en situación de emergencia - HispanTV, Nexo Latino*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Ejército sirio se prepara para asaltar el bastión vital de ISIL en ruta a Deir Ezzur desde dos frentes*
> 
> TEHERÁN (FNA) - Las fuerzas del Ejército sirio continuaron la segunda fase de la operación antiterrorista al-Fajr al-Kobra (el Gran Amanecer) en Badiyeh (desierto) y lograron imponer el control sobre varias alturas en regiones cerca del aeropuerto militar al-Seen .
> 
> ...





Alexandre I. dijo:


> *El SAA prepara una ofensiva al sur de Raqqa.*
> 
> 
> Siria - Raqqa Sur
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (14 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 133-134-135-136  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> *VIDEO: Imágenes de la impresionante batalla del SAA en su ofensiva relámpago en Sweida Este*
> 
> "Notables imágenes de batalla de 10 minutos de duración han sido publicadas, mostrando al Ejército Árabe Sirio (SAA) que capturó unos 3.000 kilómetros cuadrados el lunes, en medio de una ofensiva a gran escala dirigida a pueblos rebeldes en el este de Sweida.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *El partido Baaz felicita al pueblo iraquí por la victoria contra el terrorismo de Daesh y la recuperación de Mosul*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _He encontrado éste buen artículo, pero la página "stalkerzone" no me deja copiar el texto ni hacer nada, sólo leer, si puedo mañana lo traduzco... se titula_:
> *1918 "Sykes-Picot" & 2017 "Rojava": Fustigando al mismo caballo muerto por segunda vez.*
> 
> http://www.stalkerzone.org/1918-sykes-picot-2017-rojava-flogging-dead-horse-
> twice/





Atalaya dijo:


> *Meteos una cosa en la cabeza:
> 
> En los mass media hispanos podéis escuchar alguna que otra verdad sobre asuntos españoles como las corrupciones del PP, o del PSOE, o de los catalanes, o de algún otro asunto escandaloso e incluso sobre corruptelas e injusticias del sistema.
> 
> ...





amcxxl dijo:


> Ya había visto la mierda de "reportaje" ese
> Un payaso que te reconoce que no tiene ni formación ni ningún conocimiento militar ni de armamento ni de nada
> Que supuestamente tiene su trabajo y supuestamente se pone a analizar cientos o miles de casos en su casa por amor al arte, cuando analizar cada caso te llevaría horas o días enteros
> 
> ...





Aksturiax dijo:


> Tienes periodistas veteranos de investigación, de cuando se hacía de verdad. Premiados como Robert Parry, que destapó el Irán-contra o la labor de la CIA en Nicaragua, con asociaciones de prensa profesionales e independientes.
> 
> Pero como no dicen lo que quieren que se diga, hay que promocionar a un desempleado sin experiencia ni formación que desde su casa sí dice lo que conviene. Y venderlo además como muy colaborativo y moderno.





vil. dijo:


> NUNCA ha sucedido tal cosa...
> 
> Hay películas para enmarcar sobre el tema...
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Movimiento Político de Resistencia: Operación Ruiseñor: la absorción del periodismo mundial por la CIA
> 
> La Operación Ruiseñor (Operation Mockingbird en inglés) fue una extensa campaña secreta de la CIA con el objetivo de influir tendenciosamente en los medios de comunicación masivos de Estados Unidos y el exterior, cuyo inicio se dio alrededor de finales de los años cuarenta. El peculiar nombre de la operación es tomado de un ave con la especial capacidad de imitar los sonidos de otras aves para confundirlas; lo cual es muy diciente de los objetivos a conseguir por la Agencia. De tal manera, la CIA suplantaba por todo el orbe a un periodismo que se autodefinía independiente y veraz, por redes de propaganda y delación





vil. dijo:


> Lo he repetido ya unas cuantas veces y una y otra vez se repite el mismo argumento totalmente absurdo...
> 
> No, no, no, no... EE.UU. SABE y lo sabe de sobras que no PUEDE vender su gas a europa, que ahí no hay negocio alguno, que simplemente es IN VI A BLE...
> 
> ...


----------



## Lezgian (14 Jul 2017)

*LOS HEROES DEL EJERCITO SIRIO Y DE LA RESISTENCIA SIGUEN MACHACANDO A LAS RATAS TERRORISTAS ENVIADOS POR LOS GOBIERNOS OTANICOS SIONISTAS Y SALAFISTAS, DEMOS GRACIAS AL EL PUEBLO SIRIO Y AL EJE DE LA RESISTENCIA POR HACER DEL MUNDO UN LUGAR MAs LIBRE*


----------



## Justo Bueno (14 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 136-137-138  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Documents of Saudi Crown Prince
> 
> 
> Documentos del Apoyo del Príncipe Heredero de Arabia Saudita a ISIS, Al-Qaeda
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 7 hHace 7 horas
> 
> Hassan Ridha Retwitteó ian bremmer
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 12 minHace 12 minutos
> 
> #SAA is advancing in Ain Tarma in the countryside of #Damascus #Syria
> *
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Es curioso…
> 
> Despues de tantos años de guerra e invasiones en oriente medio y el resto del mundo los adoradores de los yihadistas siguen sin aprender una de las lecciones más basicas.
> 
> ...





vil. dijo:


> Cuidado aquí te equivocas y muy profundamente...
> 
> Los ciudadanos que hoy pueblan esa tierra llamada Israel y que son polacos, rusos, húngaros, franceses he leído hoy y aquí tenemos incluso uno de Argentina no son en NINGUN caso poseedores de nada... van a Israel en busca de su "El Dorado" particular... y una vez les entregan ese pedazo de tierra ROBADA A SUS LEGITIMOS propietarios, en esos momentos esas gentes probablemente por primera vez en su vida tienen algo propio o recuperan algo que han perdido...
> 
> ...





vil. dijo:


> Israel es una base americana, sin cuyo financiamiento no podrían ni siquiera respirar...
> 
> La URSS, que ya es decir, se vino abajo con Afganistan, digamos que sostener aquello y todo lo demás le era inviable... y era la URSS con riquezas inmensas frente a una jauría de perros adiestrados para matar...
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 37 minHace 37 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Homs E - Situation Map Update -
> *#Palmyra #T3 #Arak to #Suknah:
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN- retwitteó
> Lucifuge Rofocale‏ @rofoca_lucifuge 49 minHace 49 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING #SAA Seizes France-Made Missiles Cargo en Route to Terrorist-Held Regions
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> "Las Fuerzas Palestinas de Galilea (Quwat al-Jalil), ala militar del movimiento juvenil palestino, junto al ejército árabe sirio en #Salamiya countyside East #Hama"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MICK JAGGER=RATA YIHADIST dijo:


> Malas noticias para las ratas yihadistas del hilo que apoyan al Isis, Barcelo, Mick Jagger y sus multnicks van a necesitar nuevas dosis de captagon para superar la perdida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Nuevo artículo de Meyssan, habla de la conversación entre trump y putin, afirma que han negociado la cesión de los altos del golan a Israel, que Hamas se ha vendido completamente a Israel al igual que fatah y que los grandes perdedores de esta guerra serán kurdos y palestinos, ya que se dejará a Turquía controlar la zona ocupada y aplastar a los kurdos.
> 
> ¿Beneficiaría la paz en Siria a Israel y Turquía?
> 
> ...





amcxxl dijo:


> La mierda de la CNN es basura inmuda como todos los Mass Mierda
> 
> La semana pasada Trump llamo loca y dijo que aun tenia la cara sanguinolenta del ultimo lifting a la periodista del MSNBC llamada *Mika Brzezinski*
> 
> ...


----------



## JAGGER (14 Jul 2017)

Importante actualización.



MICK JAGGER dijo:


> *Yihadista sionítico de Irán es ultimado en el desierto.​*
> *An Iranian revolutionary guard corps commander killed in Syria*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (14 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 138-139-140-141-142  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> #Russian tech mechanics reloading a BMPT-1/2 Hybrid.
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN- retwitteó
> Ian56‏ @Ian56789 9 jul.
> 
> America has been lied into EVERY war it has fought for last 100+ years.
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Las Fuerzas Especiales de Rusia (Spetsnaz) luchando contra el EI en el centro de Siria
> 
> Las Fuerzas rusas están llevando a cabo operaciones de reconocimiento, para identificar objetivos del grupo terrorista EI. Desde el principio de la ofensiva ha habido multiples reportes sobre la presencia de soldados y fuerzas especiales rusas en Siria, si bien han sufrido algunas bajas entre sus filas.
> 
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> VIDEO: Ejército sirio captura de EE.UU. base militar en el sur de Siria
> 
> VIDEO: Syrian Army captures US military base in southern Syria





Simon_Bull dijo:


> Los usanos no son plato de mi gusto pero mas bien que conquistar una base usana, es un puesto de control usano abandonado.





ZHU DE dijo:


> El sitio en cuestión:





Harman dijo:


> Marcus Papadopoulos@DrMarcusP 28 minHace 28 minutos
> 
> If Western journalists are so confident in their version of events, why don't they visit East Aleppo today and speak with the people there?
> *
> *Si los periodistas occidentales están tan seguros de su versión de los acontecimientos, ¿por qué no visitan East Aleppo hoy y hablan con la gente de allí?*





Harman dijo:


> CivMilAir‏ @CivMilAir 17 minhace 17 minutos
> 
> ��#NOTAM & navigation warnings in force around #Cyprus - Wed 12th July - Russian Navy 'ROCKET TEST FIRING' exercise off the #Syria coast





Harman dijo:


> Cozy Tillerson-Erdogan meeting in Turkey raises hope for warming ties
> 
> 
> La acogedora reunión de Tillerson-Erdogan en Turquía da esperanza a arreglar la relación
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> Mientras las unidades de élite del EAS utilizan varantes modernizadas de 7-72 y T-90, se han producido entregas profusas de carros T-62. El gran destinatario de la recepción de estos carros ha sido el 5º Cuerpo de Ejército. La entrega se ha acompañado de AFV’s BMP y de piezas de artillería remolcada de origen soviético. Todos estos materiales proceden de excedentes almacenados del Ejército Soviético que han sido heredados por el Ejército Ruso.
> 
> No se debe menospreciar en absoluto la capacidad de todos estos materiales y su utilidad en el conflicto que se desarrolla en Siria.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef @MIG29_ 9 minhace 9 minutos
> 
> Breaking || Russian mod
> Russian officer martyred in a terrorist attack on syrian Army points in Hama countryside
> ...





Atonito dijo:


> El imperio puede mover todas las fichas que quiera, pero sus jugadas sobre el tablero global generan ya muchísima desconfianza, hablando en plata, ya no se fía ni su puta madre de los gUSAnos.
> 
> Le ha ocurrido a todos los imperios, además de poderío militar y económico, todo imperio que quiera seguir siendolo, necesita legitimidad, sin ella es imposible mantener hegemonía, por muchos dólares que repartas o portaaviones que poseas, si el mundo no se fía de ti y de tus intenciones, como entidad hegemónica estás acabado, solo es cuestión de tiempo.





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army attempts to cutoff vital rebel supply line in Damascus: video
> *Ejército sirio intenta cortar línea de suministro rebelde en Damasco: video
> Leith Fadel - 12/07/2017
> 
> ...





javi__31 dijo:


> Va en línea del último artículo de Thierry Meyssan, quien va algo más allá y considera que, de facto, el Golán sirio sería anexado por Israel.
> 
> Además, Meyssan apunta a que Turquía permanecería en Al-Bab y no deja muy claro qué sucedería con las zonas tomadas por los kurdos. ¿Volverían a Siria tras dar mano libre a Erdogán contra éstos? Sus últimos artículos no son muy halagüeños.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (15 Jul 2017)

Putin pide a aliados de Rusia enviar fuerzas militares a Siria - HispanTV, Nexo Latino


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 142-143-144  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> "#SAA héroes que están luchando contra los mercenarios apoyados por #US en el campo oriental de #Sweida #Syria"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





vil. dijo:


> Voy a contestar al tema de Alemania y el porqué de su culpa en todo esto...
> 
> Lo hago no por PGAS, al que no merece la pena constestar, pero sí para aquellos que puedan sentir que estoy metiendo a álguien fuera de contexto en todo este asunto.
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Channel 4 con el ejército sirio en el desierto, contra el ISIS. Valor y nobleza.
> 
> Solo cabe recordar a D. Miguel, soldado de España:
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 5 minhace 5 minutos
> 
> -GEROMAN- Retwitteó Syrian Civil War Map
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 37 minHace 37 minutos
> 
> Syrian MoD confirms liberation of al-Hayl gas field
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Navstéva يزور ‏ @Navsteva 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> CIA Director Mike Pompeo admits he's the one who lied to the President about the Khan Sheikhoun chemical attack
> *
> ...





Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> ¿Esto significa que ya reconocen oficialmente que el ataque quimico fue una trola?
> 
> ¿Dónde están ahora los medios? Espero que todos informen de que aquella noticia fue falsa. No sé porque me da que deberemos esperar sentados.


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 144-145-146-147-148-149-150-151  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Lezgian dijo:


> *El ejercito sirio golpea duramente a los terroristas con ATGM en Latakia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *VÍDEO|Libano – Arsal – Fuerzas Libanesas se enfrentan a un Suicida del ISIS – 11 Julio 2017*
> 
> "En la localidad Libanesa de Arsal (montañas de Qalamoun Frontera con Siria) terroristas del Estado Islámico permanecen asediados desde el año 2013 cuando Hezbollah y el Ejército Sirio liberaron la parte Siria de Qalamoun.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> serem00‏ @Serem001 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> *after long research and alot of adjustments i have finally got my whole map correct i think*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Leith Abou Fadel retwitteó
> Joe Catron‏ @jncatron 27 minHace 27 minutos
> 
> Israeli military orders Palestinian leader Khalida Jarrar imprisoned for six months without charge or trial
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> Reportaje video de channel4 news con una unidad de las Fuerzas Tigre
> 
> 
> On the frontline as Tiger Forces battle IS





Harman dijo:


> _Off-Topic
> 
> Detalle curioso que los Mass Mierda se “olvidarán” de publicar._
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN- retwitteó
> Faisal The VI‏ @Faisal_TheVI 31 minHace 31 minutos
> 
> This here is Hadalat refugee camp; also serves as base for FSA. its around 80km W of tanaf. I highly doubt SAA will control the border there
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier‏ @ejmalrai 30 minHace 30 minutos
> 
> #USA can't maintain Kurdistan Syria for very long (Iraq yes it can) due2 the vast area & lack of Kurds manpower 2cover rural Raqqah/Hasaka.
> *
> *#USA no puede mantener Kurdistán Siria por mucho tiempo (Irak sí que puede) debido a la vasta área y la falta de recursos humanos kurdos para cubrir Raqqah rural / Hasaka.*





AFMM dijo:


> *China-Rusia: se acabó la diversión para EEUU*
> China-Rusia: se acabó la diversión para EEUU - Sputnik Mundo
> 
> Una inversión de 2.000 millones de dólares para construir un parque industrial en Siria que alojará a 150 empresas chinas. Es lo que anunció Pekín un día antes de que su Armada realizara pruebas de tiro en el Mediterráneo. ¿Casualidad? ¿O un aviso para navegantes incautos? El gigante asiático apuesta fuerte por la Nueva Ruta de la Seda.
> Que sepan los patrocinadores de la construcción de Estados fallidos y fragmentaciones de territorios, que a partir de este momento se terminaron los juegos. Es el mensaje directo que lanza China a EEUU, Israel y las monarquías del Golfo Pérsico. El gigante asiático apuesta a muerte por defender sus intereses comerciales.





AFMM dijo:


> *Turquía seguirá un plan B si la Unión Europea rechaza su adhesión.*
> Turquía seguirá un plan B si la Unión Europea rechaza su adhesión - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> 
> El mandatario turco ha criticado este miércoles en una entrevista concedida a la cadena mediática británica BBC la demora del proceso para que Turquía se una a la UE, señalando que este bloque no hace más que “hacer perder el tiempo” a su país.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Reports about a total internet blackout in #Syria
> *
> *Informes sobre un apagón total de Internet en #Syria*





Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini‏ @WaelHussaini 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> Update : every kind of communication in #Syria (other than the military ones) is off.
> *
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Considerando los Usanos y los Rusos tendrán sus propios satélites de comunicaciones, un hecho como éste tiene la facultad que no discrimina. Y si bien el pueblo Sirio esta sin cobertura las ratas también lo estarán.
> 
> Las ratas han sido en mayor medida las favorecidas por las nuevas tecnologías, bajo el amparo occidental se les han permitido y promocionado la difusión de sus mentiras.
> 
> ...





El_Suave dijo:


> Israel cumple el mismo papel que las caravanas de colonos que tantas veces nos ha mostrado Hollywood, muchos recién llegados desde Europa, que eran enviados, con sus mujeres, con sus niños, hacia el territorio indio, bien a sabiendas que la mayoría serían masacrados, mujeres violadas, niños raptados. Pero que una vez que algunos supervivientes consiguieran organizarse y pedir ayuda reclamando su (nuevo) territorio, representaban la excusa perfecta para la intervención del 7º de Caballería.





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN- retwitteó
> serem00‏ @Serem001 5 minHace 5 minutos
> 
> *ow... my... god... wikki called out israel... *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Military Advisor‏ @miladvisor 9 minHace 9 minutos
> 
> *Eastern Syria,#Palmyra-#DeirEzzor-#Raqqa.SAA secured Al Hail gas field ~19.6km from Sukhnah,SDF advances in Raqqa*
> HD:Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Visto en el mapa de los ucranianos. Un periodista ruso trae un video del frente de Jobar, sin censura. Cuidado, imágenes muy duras:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTfyQ5gEtiU





Harman dijo:


> Abbs Winston‏ @AbbsWinston 10 hHace 10 horas
> 
> More Ethnic Cleansing in Occupied Jerusalem today.
> Israel demolished 3 Palestinian homes in Jabal al-Mukaber, Silwan, and Wadi Abu Hindi
> ...





Aksturiax dijo:


> ​
> Además ha ido a poner el pueblo cristiano de Qunaya, donde decapitaron y derribaron a la virgen que presidía la plaza, el cura y 20 personas más secuestradas, prohibido tocar las campanas de la iglesia y obligación de vivir bajo la ley islámica.
> 
> Franciscan priest, Christian villagers abducted by Syrian militants :: Catholic News Agency (CNA)





jerjes dijo:


> Las Compañias estatales Petroleum Pipeline de Turquia y Gazprom de Rusia anunciaron hoy un acuerdo para la financiacion del gaseoducto TurkStream, en el Congreso Mundial del Petroleo q se celebra en Estambul.
> 
> El director general de Pipelines, Ozcan,indicó q la obtencion de permisos y la construccion de la conduccion continuan a buen ritmo, tanto en la zona marina,como en la terrestre,más no quiso ofrecer cifras sobre la financiacion ni porcentajes de participacion en el proyecto.
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Las Fuerzas del Gobierno sirio han recuperado varios puntos en el area desertica al sur de la base aerea militar al-Seen y continuaron presionando sobre los terroristas respaldados por EE.UU en la zona.Este avance es parte del esfuerzo más amplio encaminado a aislar la guarnición estadounidense en la frontera con Irak.
> 
> Mientras el Ejercito sirio y aliados han capturado completamente el campo de gas de Hayl y colinas cercanas delos terroristasdel EI al sur de la ciudad de Sukhna ubicada en la carretera Palmira-Deir Ezzor.





Cristiano y sirio dijo:


> *La capacidad de Antonio Barcelo para hacer el RIDICULO no conoce limites, ya ni siquiera se le puede llamar intoxicación*
> 
> -*Encima de poner fake news e intentar intoxicar ya ni te molestas en poner la fuente, ¿donde está la fuente de esa noticia de la iglesia cristiana? te tiras toda la tarde buscando propaganda yihadista y solo sabes poner 2 fotos que a saber de donde las has sacado, estas perdiendo facultades...*
> 
> ...





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> *Russ Baker* es un periodista que ha trabajado para el New York Times, Washington Post, Vanity Fair y varias publicaciones más de ampia difusión en EEUU. Está especializado en el Deep State a principios del siglo XXI y ha entrevistado al _negro _que hizo la "autobiografía" de Bush Jr. Esta es la entrevista:
> 
> *Dos años antes del 11-S Bush Jr. ya tenía planeada la invasión de Irak*
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 151-152-153-154-155-156  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Wael Al Hussaini retwitteó
> Maram‏ @maramkasem 8 hHace 8 horas
> 
> A Mozart Concert was held in Saint Elijah Cathedral in Aleppo.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef@MIG29_ 56 shace 56 segundos
> 
> Breaking : SAA Tiger Forces Start Advance from its Sites in South Raqqa into The Area to Sokhneh in a New Task
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy retwitteó
> نسور الزوبعة‏ @ssnpmediawar 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> *#E_suweida
> ...





amcxxl dijo:


> Bueno el Bush Jr. no había planeado nada,el era un pelele, los halcones neocon eran Cheney, Rumsfeld, Wolfowich y compañía
> Todos esos planes han estado sobre el papel desde hace 30 años, y el la primera guerra del Golfo se quedaron con las ganas de seguir adelante
> 
> Y NO ERA SOLO IRAK
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 13 minhace 13 minutos
> 
> #Syria SE #Sweida Desert Area:
> - Battle for the Border -
> *#SAA made a huge push and created the Volcano Pocket:*





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 24 minhace 24 minutos
> 
> #Syria # #Raqqa SE CS -
> - Situation Map Update -
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef @MIG29_ 43 minhace 43 minutos
> 
> 
> SAA Tiger forces advance south of Al-Rasafeh and liberate bir Al-Ataw , Bir Al-Zenati and bir Horan ..
> ...





Harman dijo:


> The'Nimr'Tiger@Souria4Syrians 6 minhace 6 minutos
> 
> *Map released by SAA Quds brigade of the villages/hills they recently liberated in East Hama*
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> El senador del estado de Virginia, Richard Black, expresó el agradecimiento al presidente de Siria, Bashar Asad, por las acciones que las tropas gubernamentales emprenden para proteger a los cristianos de los grupos terroristas en el país árabe.
> 
> “Querido presidente Asad, le escribo para agradecer al Ejército sirio su actuación en Qalamun donde salvó las vidas de los cristianos… y la victoria impresionante en Yabrud donde el Ejército y la Fuerza Aérea liberaron a los cristianos … retenidos por los terroristas desde hace años”, dice una carta del senador publicada en la cuenta de Asad en Facebook.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Pro-government forces destroy FSA base in Syria's Badia, liberate 200 km2 of territory
> *Las fuerzas pro-gubernamentales destruyen la base de la FSA en Badia de Siria, liberarando 200 km2 de territorio
> Andrew Illingworth - 13/07/2017
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Gracias al valiente y esforzado ejército sirio, y al presidente Assad, los cristianos de Siria aún tienen esperanza.
> 
> 
> [PROCHE-ORIENT] Une génération s'est levée pour les chrétiens d'Orient - YouTube





ronanoir dijo:


> Es, precisamente, la cohesión social de un país en el que han convivido secularmente distintas culturas y religiones la que galvaniza primero la resistencia y después la victoria sobre la barbarie. Y quien ha garantizado y sigue garantizando ese respeto mutuo es la legítima gobernanza de Siria.
> 
> Es el triunfo de la cultura sobre el analfabetismo del que tan bien saca partido quien para implantar el caos y la destrucción se vale de bárbaros y analbafetos, tan lamentable y lógicamente habituales en las sociedades árabes más subdesarrolladas. Las que occidente se empeña es mantener es esa situación vía sus aliados más impresentables.
> 
> ...





Cristiano y sirio dijo:


> *¿Donde estan los hebreos? EXTERMINADOS POR LOS YIHADISTAS QUE TU Y EL REGIMEN DE ISRAEL APOYA, IDIOTA*
> 
> Hace tiempo que te pillamos viejo jagger, sabemos que eres un antisemita, ya he puesto el mensaje tuyo en la guarderia apoyando al ISIS.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> The'Nimr'Tiger @Souria4Syrians 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> *Syrian Army igniting the fronts against all terrorist elements in east Syria #Map*





Lezgian dijo:


> *El troll y sus multicuentas aparecen al mismo tiempo, el disimulo no va con el, encima se cita el mismo jajaja*
> 
> En video, el ejército y aliados sirios liberan el campo de Al-Hiel en el camino de Sokhneh. East Homs Cs
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndjth91y-fU
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Tropas sirias avanzan en extensas áreas en Badiyeh*
> 
> TEHERAN (FNA) - Las fuerzas del ejército sirio continuaron las operaciones militares desde el este de Damasco hacia Badiyeh (desierto), recuperando el control sobre una región de 200 kilómetros cuadrados.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – July 13, 2017: Govt Forces Attack US-backed Militants In Southern Desert *
> 
> Syrian War Report





Lezgian dijo:


> *Vídeo: Rusia y Siria pulverizan posiciones de EIIL en Deir al-Zur*
> 
> Las Fuerzas Aéreas de Rusia y Siria estuvieron ocupadas el miércoles llevando a cabo varios ataques aéreos sobre la provincia de Deir al-Zur (este).
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Los "moderados" de Idlib, como siempre acribillandose entre ellos muy democraticamente*
> 
> PNN @GIIMedia
> 
> ...





vil. dijo:


> Le dejé un enlace a PGAS (por favor que alguien le explique que Turquía e Irán tienen frontera) sobre monopolios... y viene al caso...
> 
> En realidad Rusia es consciente de que no puede cerrar el acceso a los mercados europeos del gas al resto de productores, pero quiere tener el control sobre ese acceso. Aprendieron de lo acontecido con Arabia y el petroleo y no repetirán el mismo error...
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 156-157-158-159-160-161-162-163-164  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Moderate Britbong‏ @ModerateLoomis 20 minhace 20 minutos
> 
> *West Raqqa*
> info via @watanisy
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef@MIG29_ 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> بهمة جيشنا ونمورنا و كل الحلفاء
> قادمون ديرالزور
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> Irán amenaza con lanzar 80.000 misiles a Israel. - YouTube





Ultimate dijo:


> Russian choppers propel Syrian Army, Hezbollah in eastern Palmyra
> *Helicópteros rusos impulsan al Ejército de Siria y Hezbolá en el este de Palmyra
> Leith Fadel - 13/07/2017
> 
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> URGENTE: *Trump dice que "está dispuesto" a invitar a Putin a la Casa Blanca, cuando sea el tiempo adecuado *
> 
> *NBC News‏@NBCNews 7 min.
> JUST IN: President Trump expresses willingness to invite Putin to the White House: "I would say yes, yeah. At the right time."
> *





Lezgian dijo:


> *El ejército sirio #SAA está luchando #ISIS a lo largo de los 550 km #Syria #Rasafa #Ithriyah #Sheikh_Hilal #Salamiyah #Palmyra #Sukhnah*





Alexandre I. dijo:


> *Vídeo de la ofensiva de Suwedia Norte*.
> 
> 
> Siria - Suweida Norte - Ejército Sirio lanza gran ofensiva contra la FSA - 10 Julio 2017 - YouTube





Lezgian dijo:


> *LIGERO RESUMEN DE LO ACONTECIDO HOY*
> 
> *Raqqa:*
> Las Fuerzas del Tigre del Ejército Árabe Sirio, respaldadas por Liwa al-Quds, reiniciaron su ofensiva contra el Estado Islámico en la gobernación occidental de Raqqa. Capturando Bir al-Zanati, Bir al-itaw y Bir Houran al Estado islámico.
> ...





jurbu dijo:


> Una vez que Mosul ha caído hay que rescatar a los líderes de IS que se encontraban a 60 km en Tal Afar.
> 
> Eso es lo que cuenta AlsumariaTV (fuente que filtró la noticia de la muerte de Baghdadi). Dos Helicópteros USA han realizado la evacuación.
> 
> Twitter





Ultimate dijo:


> ISIL holding on for dear life as Syrian Army troops advance to Deir Ezzor
> *ISIL lucha por sobrevivir mientras tropas del ejército sirio avanzan a Deir Ezzor
> Leith Fadel - 14/07/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Debido al tiroteo en Jerusalén (3 palestinos muertos) se ha cancelado el rezo en el Monte del Templo por primera vez desde el año 2000_
> 
> Video footage from shootout in Jerusalem
> 
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> La situación real de Daesh tiene forzosamente que ser terminal. Miles y miles de salidas aéreas reales, tangibles y con la total resolución de acabar con el problema rinden frutos. Como no podía ser de otra manera. Se está o no se está, y la Aviatsia ha decidido estar. Números cantan.
> 
> El plano militar empuja al politico, donde un occidente primero sorprendido y superado busca nuevos asideros al haber perdido pie.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Efeméride de Hoy_
> 
> 
> Russia in RSA@EmbassyofRussia 2 hHace 2 horas
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 25 minhace 25 minutos
> 
> army control strategic meat company building and all surrounding buildings after 28 hours of fierce fight in ain terma via @wassim_syrian
> *
> *El ejercito controla el estratégico edificio de la empresa de carne y los edificios colindantes después de 28 horas de feroces combates en Ain Terma*





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha‏ @sayed_ridha 12 minHace 12 minutos
> 
> SAA & allied tribes capture al-Kabir field south of al-Zenati field + Khirbet al-Halool south of Houran field in southern Raqqa countryside
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef@MIG29_ 1 minhace 1 minuto
> 
> East Hama CS , Syrian Army liberate Villages Zanoba and Quteshea east of Sabora village , and kojan Farms south of Al-Saan village
> *
> *East Hama CS, el ejército sirio libera las aldeas Zanoba y Quteshea al este de la aldea de Sabora, y las granjas kojan al sur de la aldea de Al-Saan*





ZHU DE dijo:


> Mire este video...
> 
> Siria - Raqqa Sur - El Ejército Sirio en Ofensiva contra el ISIS - 13 Julio 2017 - YouTube





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 19 minhace 19 minutos
> 
> around 12 km seperate advancing forces in south al-Seen airbase front from forces in Jabal al-Jarin
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef@MIG29_ 24 minhace 24 minutos
> 
> Only 11-12 Km for Tiger forces to enter Homs Area from its sites in South of Raqqa
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 17 minHace 17 minutos
> 
> #Syria SE #Sweida Desert Area:
> - Battle for the Border - Situation Map Update -
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *MODERACION EN ESTADO PURO*
> 
> *Jaysh al-Islam se une oficialmente con Al-Qaeda en Ghouta Oriental*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN- retwitteó
> SIRIA LIBRE‏ @HalconMundial 2 hhace 2 horas
> 
> #SIRIA El Gobierno ataca desde #Raqqa y libera:
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> _‘23.452 Ataques de la Coalición Internacional contra ISIS hasta ahora. 89.144 Bombas y Misiles lanzados hasta el momento’. _
> 
> Como demostración palpable de que la ineficacia embustera solo camufla la responsabilidad que cualquier persona informada (o sea, no desinformada) achaca al Crimen de Guerra de proporciones colosales que se ha cometido en Siria.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – July 14, 2017: Race To Deir Ezzor *
> 
> Syrian War Report


----------



## Justo Bueno (17 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 164-165-166-167-168-169-170  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 27 minHace 27 minutos
> 
> *#Syria|n Arab Army Liberated ~2000 KM2 from #USA-mercenaries:
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 15 min
> 
> 
> *East #Homs - #Hama CS Gap:*
> ...





Fred Flintstone dijo:


> Por cierto, primeros rumores de que las Fuerzas Tigre se están dirigiendo al sur en dirección a As Sukhnah. A estas horas podrían estar entrando en la provincia de Homs, con lo que están cerca de crear una _megabolsa_ de locos con todo lo que hay al oeste de As Sukhnah. Lo dice el SOHR de Londres, que estará buscando congraciarse con otras partes del conflicto después de que la suya haya salido escaldada.





Lezgian dijo:


> *reportado 4599jose por spam*
> 
> 
> *Los yihadistas de la OTAN siguen acribillandose entre ellos, lo peor es que tambien disparan a civiles, en este caso a niños, muy "Moderados" ellos*
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Ejército sirio libera dos ciudades del este de Hama, empuja al ISIS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Las Ratas a lo suyo,_
> 
> Yusha Yuseef@MIG29_ 26 minhace 26 minutos
> 
> ...





licancabur dijo:


> Por otra parte los rusos siguen mostrando músculo, por si acaso ante las nuevas ofensivas?:
> 
> * CivMilAir ✈ ��
> @CivMilAir
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN- retwitteó
> Salaar Ali‏ @Elly_Ammar 26 minhace 26 minutos
> 
> Breaking : Intense RuAF bombings now on Waheb,Ammala,Al Hussein,Fahdeh & Dubaysan Oil fields , Tigers will gear for a broad front offensive
> ...





Saturnin dijo:


> Irán despliega el sistema antiaéreo ruso S-300 para cubrir el golfo Pérsico y el espacio aéreo saudí.
> 
> Irán despliega los S-300 rusos para cubrir el golfo Pérsico y el espacio aéreo saudí - Sputnik Mundo





ronanoir dijo:


> Hoy por la mañana colgaba Harman la celebración del aniversario de la primera utilización del _Katiuska_ contra el ejército alemán.
> 
> La efemérides se produce justo cuando en Siria, setenta años más tarde, los sistemas de armas herederos de los memorables lanzacohetes soviéticos, reparten estopa entre los mercenarios que se llevan la del pulpo en la misma medida que la Wehrmacht se rompió el espinazo en el frente del este. Allí fue donde se lo rompió, pese al mantra historiográfico que ha hecho del desembarco de Normandía una ‘epopeya’ que no pasó de ser un acontecimiento que ni de lejos supuso en términos reales más que la apertura de un frente para evitar que los caballos de los cosacos llegaran a Normandía.
> 
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> Me he recreado viendo los vídeos que ha aportado nuestro compañero, mi amigo, Ronanoir. Esa terrible expresión de poder. Es formidable. Pero viéndolo me he compadecido de quienes fueron objetivos de estas. Ya sabemos de qué gente se trata, no lo olvido, pero me han dado lástima. Recuerdo una escena de Laurence de Arabia, cuando están descargando ingentes cargas de artillería sobre una ciudad a cargo de los turcos, no recuerdo su nombre, y entonces el actor Omar Sharif dice: 'que Alá se compadezca de ellos'. Entonces el inglés que interpreta a Laurence le recuerda que 'son los turcos que cometieron atrocidades'. Y él le dice, no recuerdo la frase exacta, que de todas formas, 'que Alá se apiade de ellos'. Y es comprensible. Lo comprendo cuando veo estas cosas tan tremendas. Es terrible la capacidad de destrucción que el hombre ha creado. Recuerdo también aquella cita bíblica 'y hará que caiga fuego del cielo a la tierra'. Aquello fue totalmente expresado en su máxima forma, cuando USA soltó aquellas monstruosidades sobre dos ciudades en Japón, o cuando bombardearon Dresde con bombas incendiarias, una ciudad exenta de ataques hasta ese momento, llena de habitantes y refugiados... que atrocidad. Pero no aprendimos la lección. Diría para quedar bien ¿la aprenderemos algún día? me temo que no, al menos hasta que seamos nosotros objetivo de tales armas. Entonces igual troca nuestro juicio y recordamos que somos personas. O igual no tenemos tiempo ni para eso.





Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 11 jul.
> 
> *Wadi Qandeel in the countryside of #Latakia #Syria
> #Syria_Is_For_Tourists_Not_Terrorists*





AngelMiguel dijo:


> Military Advisor‏ @miladvisor 27 minHace 27 minutos
> Más
> South Syria situation MAP.After latest gains in SW #Damascus, SAA are close to besieging FSA in a pocket.
> HD:Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> Tiger Forces scythe through ISIS lines in Raqqa en-route to Sukhnah - Map update
> 
> *Tiger Forces scythe through ISIS lines in Raqqa en-route to Sukhnah* – Map update
> By Andrew Illingworth
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _No creo que haya mucho prisoneros,_
> 
> 
> Mosul Eye عين الموصل‏ @MosulEye 8 hHace 8 horas
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Russian forces will remain in Syria indefinitely: MoD
> *Las fuerzas rusas permanecerán indefinidamente en Siria: Ministerio de Defensa
> Leith Fadel - 15/07/2017
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Jihadist rebels launch operation to break into west Aleppo
> *Los rebeldes yihadistas lanzan una operación para entrar en el oeste de Alepo
> Leith Fadel - 15/07/2017
> 
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> Gracias, pero van a conseguir que me ruborice. También deberían decir que en ocasiones soy un poco asno.
> 
> Ahora una noticia desde Sputnik:
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (17 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 170-171-172-173-174  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 2 hhace 2 horas
> 
> after several setbacks in humaymah front , Army enter western deir ez-zor cs
> *
> ...





AFMM dijo:


> * Turquía prohíbe a diputados alemanes visitar la base de Konia*
> Turquía prohíbe a diputados alemanes visitar la base de Konia
> 
> Las autoridades turcas prohibieron a diputados alemanes visitar la base de la OTAN en Konya, donde está emplazado un contingente militar alemán, comunicó el semanario Der Spiegel.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _El último mapa de Peto y ya parece obsoleto,_
> 
> 
> Peto Lucem‏ @PetoLucem 43 minHace *43 minutos*
> ...





Cristiano y sirio dijo:


> *En el E.Ghouta las luchas son muy intensas pero se avanza metro a metro, los yihadistas OTANicos pierden terreno poco a poco y en cuanto el ejercito sirio atraviese sus defensas las ratas yihadistas se verán jodidas ya que no tienen profundidad defensiva, solo una linea fuerte*
> 
> The'Nimr'Tiger
> @ Souria4Syrians
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Otra versión de la zona liberada hoy (hasta ahora) por los Tigers_
> 
> 
> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 2 minHace 2 minutos
> ...





brus dijo:


> Hay que acelerar. Es muy importante cruzar el eufrates. Al lado norte del río están la mayoría de pozos de petróleo. Ese será el gran objetivo de la Otan tras la caída de raqqa. El que llegue primero se los va a quedar.





Harman dijo:


> _Por aquí alguien está haciendo números.
> A mí me parece un poco el cuento de la Lechera. _
> _Prefiero no ilusionarme demasiado, por que luego surgen contratiempos. Sobre todo si les están pisando los callos a los Yankees._
> 
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> No parece, se lo toman con calma.
> 
> Limpian bolsas de retaguardia sin descanso, crean bolsas con ofensivas rápidas (Kranasher, Badia, Sweida) y las paralizan para descansar y limpiar.
> 
> ...





ZHU DE dijo:


> Como siempre, Burbuja se adelanta a todos...
> 
> https://www.rt.com/news/396386-isis-combat-vehicles-display-mosul/





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 7 minhace 7 minutos
> 
> 5 jaish al-islam milita surrounder to army in east ghouta
> *
> *5 jaish al-islam milicia se rinden al ejército en el este ghouta*





ronanoir dijo:


> Observando la ilustrativa exposición de chatarra capturada a Daesh que nos trae el compañero Zhu De, podemos sacar un algunas conclusiones:
> 
> - la extrema vulnerabilidad de los vehículos. Pese al primoroso y artesanal trabajo de soldadura, no dejan de ser presas mucho más que fáciles para cualquier ATGM de los que ya usa profusamente el EAS o para una simple arma anticarro de bajo calibre. Sobre todo, una vez superado el factor sorpresa que estos vehículos causaron en su momento. Valor militar prácticamente nulo. El valor ‘moral’ del que les pueda ‘dotar’ la actitud suicida de sus pilotos como ‘banderín de enganche’ para otros devoradores de Captagon no tiene ya valor real en absoluto a estas alturas de la guerra.
> 
> ...





yalodeciayoistaII dijo:


> Ya no van a trollear, la nueva consigna tras aceptar que no han acabado con Siria es apropiarse de la victoria contra el EI, hacer ver que han ganado ellos
> 
> 
> En 5 años de repetición de memes creados mediante redes sociales y películas palomiteras, en occidente quedará la historia de que el EI apareció ahí de repente nadie sabe por qué, que el gobierno iraquí no hizo nada y que el gobierno sirio los apoyaba pero que gracias a EEUU (y a los kurdos si siguen siendo sus tontos útiles en la zona para entonces) ya están todos a salvo.





Vize dijo:


> el nuevo troll 4599jose así lo confirma, también es verdad que cada vez más gente sabe que no se trata más que de propaganda





Loignorito dijo:


> Sí lo tiene (efecto), sobre todo si al citarle, y esto va por Zhu De,* se hace sin spoiler*.
> 
> Fijaros que el CM/troll usa un formato agrandado y con muchas imágenes y espacios para ocupar el máximo posible del 'espacio visual' de la página. Si se le cita el efecto es aún mayor. Ese va en plan 'propaganda' y lo que interesa en ese formato es la repetición. En la tele cobran una pasta por repetir la misma mierda.
> 
> Ser astutos y no darles ventajas. No seáis dejados y pasotas.





Lezgian dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran
> 
> *✔ #SAA secures ~35 KM of #Resafa - #DeirEzZor HWY
> ✔ SAA control strategic Zamlah CP
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Ejército establece control sobre varios pueblos, mata a gran número de terroristas ISIS en el área oriental*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Ejército sirio cada vez más cerca de la ciudad sitiada por el Isis Deir Ezzor.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Siria retoma campos petrolíferos en Al-Raqa y Deir al-Zur - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> _*Siria retoma campos petrolíferos en Al-Raqa y Deir al-Zur
> sábado, 15 de julio de 2017 14:46
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Perdidas de los yihadistas rebeldes en el E.Ghouta desde que el ejercito sirio empezó la operacion. Grandes perdidas para los yihadistas otanicos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> The'Nimr'Tiger@Souria4Syrians 4 hHace 4 horas
> 
> Pro-SAA Arab Nationalist Guard made of Syrian plus other Arab volunteers including Egypt, Algeria, Palestine. Mostly Sunnis defending Syria
> *
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> *Sayyid Hashim Safieddin, Presidente del Comite Ejecutivo de Hezbola: Las capacidades de combate de Hezbola crecen constantemente
> 
> *
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> * Ahora viene el otro proyihadista Mick a llorar las muertes de las ratas del ISIS a manos de los alcones del desierto, propaganda del estado islamico en directo, delitos telematicos esta que echa humo hoy *
> 
> Oreusser @AllyOfTruth
> 
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> *EEUU presiona a la UE para imponer sanciones contra Hezbola*
> 
> 
> Moscu, 13 de Julio
> ...


----------



## Pessoista (17 Jul 2017)

Uno de los mejores hilos del foro. Gracias a todos los que lo haceis posible.
¡Viva el pueblo sirio¡


----------



## Justo Bueno (18 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 174-175-176-177-178  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



carlosito dijo:


> Reportado por imágenes atroces (Antonio Barcelo).
> 
> Y dado que cuando colocas cadáveres del EAS no te contienes y a la vez parece como si defienderas sin darte cuenta al ISIS va para ti
> 
> ...





Hearts dijo:


> _¿Pero quien es el enemigo de Israel, es Irán o es ahora Soros?_
> _¿Soros muta de amigo a enemigo?_
> 
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Asma Al-Assad: Cómo Western Media convirtió "Una rosa en el desierto" en "La animadora del diablol"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Al menos hay un prisionero en Mosul.
> Y más le valdría haberse pegado un tiro._
> 
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Este mapa ofrece una vision general de la situacion militar en el este de Siria. Las Fuerzas Gubernamentales encabezadas por las Fuerzas Tigre del Ejercito de Siria y las Fuerzas tribales de Raqqa avanzan contra el EI por el camino entre la ciudad de Rusafa y la de Sukhna en manos de los terroristas del EI.
> 
> El Ejercito de Siria y aliados están intentando aislar las unidades del EI en el campo oriental de Hama. Esto será posible si se captura Sukhna y se asegura el camino desde esta ciudad y Rusafa.





Harman dijo:


> The'Nimr'Tiger@Souria4Syrians 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> *Symbolic photo
> #SyrianArmy at #Jobar*
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *La guerra contra Isis: la élite de las Fuerzas del Tigre en Siria*
> 
> El video contiene subtitulos en ingles
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *RESUMEN DE LO ACONTECIDO HOY*
> 
> 
> *Raqqa:*
> ...





amcxxl dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko @IvanSidorenko1
> #Syria #Raqqa #SAA supported by the #Tribal_Forces Lions of Raqqa Took over *Shuweyhan* village & *Bir Al Dahel* village n southwestern Raqqa CS
> 
> Ivan Sidorenko‏*@IvanSidorenko1 21 h
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> Al-Kawm (Arabic: الكوم‎‎; also spelled, el-Kowm) is a village in the al-Kowm oasis in central Syria north of al-Sukhnah and south of Raqqa. The oasis also contains a series of important archaeological sites, together known as El Kowm. In 2004 the village had a population of 1,771
> 
> El Kowm or Al Kawm is a circular, 20 km (12 mi) gap in the Syrian mountains that houses a series of archaeological sites. The El Kowm oasis is located northeast of Palmyra in Syria, near Al-Sukhnah. It shows some of the longest and most important cultural sequences in the Middle East,[1] with periods of occupation by humans for over 1 million years
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Cristian Ionita‏ @EdmapsCom 5 hHace 5 horas
> 
> #Syria civil #war territorial control #map July 16 before a new #Trump-#Putin peace initiative; #Assad #FSA Syrian Civil War in Maps …
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 30 minHace 30 minutos
> 
> #Iraq military source:
> More than 25,000 #Daesh-soldiers were killed during Battle of #Mosul over 9 months
> ...





Atalaya dijo:


> *Es curioso el apagón desinformativo sobre Siria. el imperio sabe que tiene perdida la batalla a no ser que inicie una peligrosa escalada que nunca iniciara por aquello de la DMA.
> 
> Ahora es solo cuestión de mas o menos tiempo, ello dependerá de cuando la Federación Rusa de por cumplido el último de sus objetivos que tenia cuando decidió intervenir en Siria.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 34 minhace 34 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> Intense flights for #Israel|i reconnaissance- & warplanes along #Golan's Purple Line since early morning until Now
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (19 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 178-179-180-181-182  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Lezgian dijo:


> Aprovechando que ha salido esta mañana el tema kurdo.
> 
> *Esta semana tuve la oportunidad de hablar con un militante turco del DHKP-C con el que coincidí en una ciudad europea, el tipo controlaba muy bien el inglés y pudimos tener una larga charla, estuvimos hablando de los conflictos de oriente medio y le saqué el tema del conflicto kurdo. Según me contó ellos estan bastante molestos con la importancia y la propaganda que se le esta dando a Rojava por varios motivos, me dijo que Rojava esta desviando a muchos combatientes que deberían estar luchando en Turquia y sobre todo desviando la atención de el conflicto que hay en Turquia y la represión de Erdogan, la resistencia Turca se siente traicionada y el llamaba traiores a aquellos que en este momento luchan mano a mano con britanicos y americanos, ya que estos han sido complices de la represion que ha sufrido la resistencia turca desde el pasado.
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Ejemplo de fail de la propaganda sionista/yihadista anti Iraní.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier‏ @ejmalrai 57 minhace 57 minutos
> 
> #Iraq intelligence services confirm #ISIS group leader Abu baker al-Baghdadi is still alive and in #Syria.
> *
> *# Los servicios de inteligencia iraquíes confirman que el líder del grupo # ISIS Abu bakr al-Baghdadi todavía está vivo y en #Syria.*





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Siete pueblos firman acuerdos de alto el fuego con el gobierno sirio en Homs*
> 
> "Otras siete comunidades se han unido al alto el fuego en Siria, dijo el Ministerio de Defensa ruso en su boletín informativo el domingo.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *El ejército sirio reabre antiguos bastiones del ISIS a sus ciudadanos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AFMM dijo:


> *400 rebeldes muertos por el ejército sirio durante la ofensiva oriental de Damasco*
> 400 rebels killed by the Syrian Army during east Damascus offensive
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef@MIG29_ 1 minHace 1 minuto
> 
> *South #Raqqa CS , SAA Tiger forces liberate Esaterm Al-Zelmh village + Al-Alzelmh village + Al-Khalaa field + Al-Zelmeh Oil pumping station*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Efeméride de Hoy_
> 
> 
> The Spectator Index‏ @spectatorindex 1 hHace 1 hora
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Over 25 female ISIL terrorists captured in Mosul
> 
> 
> Más de 25 terroristas ISIL femeninas capturados en Mosul
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (19 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 182-183-184-185  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef@MIG29_ 57 minHace 57 minutos
> 
> South Raqqa CS , SAA Tiger forces liberate most of Fahed fields on the Road to Sokhneh
> *
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> IMPRESIONANTES LOS AVANCES DEL TIGRE.
> 
> *ULTIMA HORA:El ejército sirio libera nuevo campo de petrolifero en el sur de Raqqa*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Over 25 female ISIL terrorists captured in Mosul
> 
> 
> Más de 25 terroristas ISIL femeninas capturados en Mosul
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Rusia está dispuesta a enviar observadores de alto el fuego al sur de Siria, dice EE.UU.*
> 
> _El funcionario dice que Washington "muy alentado" por el progreso desde que el alto el fuego arreglado por EE.UU., Rusia y Jordania entró en vigor el domingo_
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Tres nuevos campos petroliferos liberados por el ejercito sirio en el suroeste de Raqqa*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> Son curiosos los pelos, señales -y _sus_ casi _humedades_- con los que el calamidá becario de guardia nos prodiga acerca de las desganadas ‘acciones’ de la tal _Coalición_ contra su bastardo preferido... Como bien comentó alguien, la amortización de Daesh le convierte a regañadientes en el objeto predilecto para que en un volantazo sin parangón, Occidente pueda ponerse las medallas de _'su'_ 'victoria' vía la tal _'Coalición'_ que lleva años de turismo sexual en Siria… o algo así.
> 
> Si fuera ese turismo sexual -del que aquí se declaró _ardiente_ partidario (en Cuba) el posiblemente nadafollista Barcelo- tendría… hasta un pase. Porque si de ‘_joder_’ se trata, lo único que ha hecho la Coalición es joder al pueblo Sirio y al Iraquí. A conciencia y de modo científico sirviendo de apoyo a la basura que ahora tiene que tragarse bien rota y podrida... y que pretende presentarnos como ‘su’ hazaña.
> 
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> Avanza el verano; el desierto arde consumiendo la poca agua existente en las pozas, embalses y escasos oasis de la zona, mientras el ejército sirio ocupa sistemáticamente hasta el último punto con agua del desierto...
> 
> Agua, una bagatela que puede sentenciar la suerte de todo un ejército armado hasta la coronilla..., como una tempestad en el mar, o una ola de frío en plena campaña invernal..., ¡ay!
> 
> ...





Loignorito dijo:


> Muy acertadas reflexiones compañero, pero querría puntualizar algo. Es cierto que entre nosotros no cuela la propaganda absurda y ellos lo saben. No están aquí por nosotros, sino por los miles que en una búsqueda de Google terminan entrando en el hilo. Estos, ajenos a nuestra experiencia, son presa fácil de la desinformación. Es por ello que reincido en el asunto y más viendo como ahora mismo otro compañero, Estiercol Inmobiliario, ha vuelto a citar al 'acaparador de espacios' sin usar el spoiler. No sea usted vago le pido ahora, hacer eso cuesta bien poco. No sea cómplice por dejadez de la propaganda de los asesinos.
> 
> Igualmente y por lo anterior, pido a todos que cuiden sus formas. El lenguaje burdo, soez, insensible e incluso macabro que podemos leer por parte de algunos, en ocasiones de forma reiterada, otras a veces, es una losa pesada que recae sobre nuestra imagen. Y en este mundo eso es esencial. No les pido que cambien su sentir, solo que moderen la expresión de este, pues les resultará más que fácil desacreditar todo lo que aquí se hace por causa de unas cuantas palabras fruto del furor, justo furor. Pero la justicia poco importa ahora, mejor ser pragmáticos.
> 
> ...





Ruso dijo:


> Los egipcios siguen sumándose a la fiesta antialqaedana.
> 
> Egyptian Air Force destroys terrorist supply convoy near Libyan border
> 
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> Antes de caer en los brazos de Morfea (sic), les pongo un mapa de la preciosa bolsa de Al Tannf en el sur de Siria donde los supermegachupiguais de los gringos esperaban hacer una de las suyas..., lamentablemente salen trasquilados (como siempre)...Por cierto, les han dejado sin pozos de agua por lo que he visto en los mapas...que pena...
> 
> Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!





Incorrezto dijo:


> Mira Bartolo, parece que el Lince te lo escriba a ti personalmente
> 
> Debéis acostumbraros
> 
> ...





amcxxl dijo:


> Continua el avance en la zona de Resafa en varios ejes
> 
> Ivan Sidorenko‏*@IvanSidorenko1
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Within Syria‏ @WithinSyriaBlog 10 hhace *10 horas*
> 
> Breaking : SAA and its allies enter the T-2 station area in Dir Ez Zor
> *
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Soy yo o ante la màs que probable derrota de los proxya yihadistas de la OTAN en Siria se estàn llevando "la música a otra parte" y ponen el cartel de cerrado?
> 
> La tàctica propagandista, dado el fracaso del otanfato, ha dado un giro copernicano, ahora Assad ya no debe irse, se omite esta información, al igual que la destrucción de hospitales de gatitos (esto fue uno de los últimos cartuchos del Sanedrín para tocar la fibra; como NO SON HUMANOS, observaron que los perritos y gatitos, provocan una empatia desmesurada en videos de Jewtube, por eso, tras sacar que Assad gasea a niños y no tener éxito lo intentaron con los gatitos) ya no consta, *ahora se trata de poner un cartelito diciendo que hemos derrotado a los yihadis, hasta nuestra querida Guardia Civil ha ayudado...* PA TE TI CO
> 
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> ¿Carca? En absoluto, estimado Azrael. Usted las canta claritas y en botella. Y eso molesta -mucho- a la corrección política (la vieja y la nueva), simple instrumento de la oligarquía para perpetuarse con la 'legitimidad' de unas urnas a las que ni acuden, en ocasiones, el 40, 50 o 60 % del censo. Por algo será. Es revelador de la camuflada pero innegable derroición del sistema.
> 
> El discurso progretario, 'procomún', de la mano del neocon, se fusiona en engendros de laboratorio de ingeniería social como el _socioliberalismo_ de Macron. El _neototalitarismo_ se busca la vida para implantarse con la cara amable que la idiotez masiva no detecta.
> 
> Todo por cercenar valores que el humanismo ha forjado en siglos de conocimiento. Incómodos y erradicables para la implantación del NWO que pasa por la destrucción de Estados Soberanos como en Siria o la voladura de los valores, que independientes de sasgos ideológicos, cuestionan y hacen frente, con las armas o la verdad en la mano a este instinto globalizador y castrador cuyo endemoniado fin último es, cuanto menos, la reducción de la población.





Harman dijo:


> Abu Vladimir Al-Rusi‏@*leithfadel* 1 hhace 1 hora
> 
> Breaking: Large Russian force deployed to Dara'a to begin monitoring the de-escalation zones. I am told they will be headquartered in Izra'a
> *
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (20 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 185-186-187-188-189-190-191  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> Abu Vladimir Al-Rusi‏@*leithfadel* 1 hhace 1 hora
> 
> Breaking: Large Russian force deployed to Dara'a to begin monitoring the de-escalation zones. I am told they will be headquartered in Izra'a
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> The'Nimr'Tiger@Souria4Syrians 25 minHace 25 minutos
> 
> *Map of current situation in Homs, Deir Ezzor, Raqqa countrysides*





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 48 minHace 48 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> 17 #Turkish soldiers were injured in an explosion targeting their bus south Hakkâri Province, SE #Turkey
> ...





vil. dijo:


> El artículo es muy interesante... con claro oscuros, pero muy interesante...
> 
> El problema es simple de entender, en lo que respeta a EE.UU. y el North Stream...
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Alguien por aquí poniendonos "los dientes largos..."_
> 
> 
> Abu Vladimir Al-Rusi‏@*leithfadel* 30 minHace 30 minutos
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 17 minHace 17 minutos
> 
> *#SAA & #Hezbollah missiles Direct-Hit on multiple #ISIS-vehicles in Humaymah area, #BadiaAlSham*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef@MIG29_ 26 minhace 26 minutos
> 
> #Raqqa - Dier Ezoor || the biggest Advance for SAA Tiger forces Achieved A few days ago it was not announced
> 
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> LOS KILOTONES DE LA DEMOCRACIA
> Por Durruty
> 
> En mayo, la cualicion internacional lanzaron 4.374 bombas sobre Mosul, un junio fueron 4.848 bombas.
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> ISIS counter-attack in Deir Ezzor crushed by Syrian Army stand-off fire: video
> *El contraataque de ISIS en Deir Ezzor aplastado por el fuego del ejército sirio: video
> Andrew Illingworth - 17/07/2017
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 11 minhace 11 minutos
> 
> *#SAA led by Tigers Liberate Deilla oil-field (125 KM2), SW #Raqqa CS
> 
> Via #Syria|n MoD*





BookChin777 dijo:


> "Amigos rusos honran a los comandantes de 'Tribal Fighter Forces' con la Insignia de la Victoria en presencia de El Tigre"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis (@Syria_Hezb_Iran) on Twitter
> 
> *#SAA EXCLUSIVO lanza 3 OP de #Resafa:
> 1. #Euphrates (Fuerzas Tribales de Combate)
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Ejército sirio halla almacén con misiles antitanque ‘Made in USA’ destinados a los yihadistas*
> 
> *El Ejército sirio ha encontrado un almacén con más de 30 sistemas estadounidenses de misiles antitanque durante una operación de desminado en Latakia (oeste).*
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy
> 
> *-Fuerzas tigre controlan deilla campo petrolifero
> -Tambien han tomado rumaylan campo petrolifero y rajm al-jawz.*
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> Los hdlgp usanos han destruido casi por completo la ciudad de Mosul para 'liberarla' demostrando, una vez más, que Atila y el mismísimo Gengis Kan eran unos meros aprendices en comparación con la capacidad de destrucción psicópata del país U sociedad anónima.
> 
> Destruyen Afganistán, Irak, Somalia, Libia, Yemen, Siria; causan más de un millón de muertes, envenenan los países citados con uranio empobrecidoi que, a la larga respiraremos todos (incluidos los CMs de mierda y sus familiares)...y todo para que una banda de hdp sigan acumulando dinero sin que se harten...
> Algún día se formará un Tribunal Especial que juzgue a la banda de criminales que dirige U sociedad anónima y a toda su cadena de mando.
> ...





brus dijo:


> Raqqa
> 
> #Raqqa | #SAA captured Rumaylan oil field and Rajm Al-Jawz





txarra dijo:


> Military maps en el este de Homs, les está costando un huevo avanzar, pero avanzan poco a poco. Por lo que hemos leido, la zona está llena de colinas y lugares altos donde el EI ha estado fortificandose durante demasiado tiempo. Las emboscadas, ATGMs, enemigos camuflados.... aunque les cueste avanzar no están estancados. Además ahora con el tigre empujando desde el norte es cuestion de tiempo que los yihadistas acaben retirandose de esa zona, con lo cual se rodeará una enorme bolsa de ratas que no tardará demasiado en ser limpiado.
> 
> Por otro lado, Damasco está siendo muy jodido, la guerra urbana es probablemente el peor de todos, pero al menos los enfrentamientos entre terroristas en la zona ha posibilitado que el ejercito tenga que enfrentarse solo ha uno de los grupos que operan en Ghouta-este, si se hubieran unido los demás no creo que llevaran este ritmo. Me da que aquí pasará lo mismo que en Qaboun, embolsados y posteriormente evacuados a Idlib o Jarabulus.
> 
> ...






Harman dijo:


> Ali Hamdan‏ @AliHa_97 19 minHace 19 minutos
> 
> Tartus today -Martyrs street
> Father wash the pic of his only son who martyred in aleppo a year ago.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef@MIG29_ 19 minHace 19 minutos
> 
> Breaking || Syrian Mod - East #Palmyra
> Syrian Army liberate many sites south of Sohkneh city
> ...





pgas dijo:


> After 30 Kilometers in 5 Days the Tigers Are Now 90 Kilometers From Deir ez-Zor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 191-192-193  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> "#SAA Inside Al-Hiel Field .. East of #Palmyra #Homs CS"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> ISIS Hunters‏ @ISIS_Hunters 1 hhace 1 hora
> 
> Preparing Uqayribat pocket for #ISIS: #ISIS_Hunters moving from Shaer towards #Homs-#Raqqa road east to #Hama
> #Syria
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef @MIG29_ 4 minhace 4 minutos
> 
> *#Raqqa , #Sokhneh #dierezzor
> New Map Update .. 17/7/2017*
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> "Fotos del festival en #WadialNasara (Valle de los Cristianos) ayer #Homs #Syria"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> Creo que el tigre va hacia el eufrates, a cortar el paso a los kurdos hacia Deir Ezzor. Si se dirige a sukhna o Deir, luchara en terreno montañoso y se retrasara mucho.





campetxano dijo:


> Si es por especular como estratega, yo creo que el tigre va a la retaguardia de sukhna, dejando esta para el V cuerpo. Juntos avanzaran para romper el cerco a DeZ, dejando una gran bolsa tras de sí, otra bolsa remontando el Éufrates y otra río abajo. Daesh totalmente partido.





Hearts dijo:


> Parece ser que al Tigre se le han unido luchadores tribales y esos van a tirar hacia el Eufrates por un lado y hacia Deir ez-Zor campo a través por otro, los desfiladeros en las montañas los dejaran al principio de lado para evitar emboscadas.
> 
> Por lo tanto el el SAA del Tigre formará un "tenedor en forma de tridente" e irá por tres lados.
> 
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Diversos mapas de otras fuentes parecían que el empuje había sido tambien hacia arriba.
> 
> Hace unas semanas me pareció, el camino mas lógico era desde la localidad de Suwayhan avanzar por el trazado del oleoducto hacia arriba hasta las posiciones actuales kurdas y alcanzar la carretera interior que discurre paralela a la autopista que une los distintos pueblos a la rivera del Rio Eufrates
> Dicha carretera termina al sur de la Ma´adan. Desde dicha carretera se tendría acceso desde una posición de altura a todas la ciudades que están junto al río, recurso estratégico nada despreciable.
> ...





amcxxl dijo:


> Depende del mapa que cojas se incluye el avance
> Las tropas que avanzan al norte de Resafa según los reportes no eran exactamente de las fueras tigre sino "lions of tribal forces"
> Ayer el informe era que estaban a pocos Km del Éufrates
> Probablemente los mapas dan mas territorio a los Kurdos del que realmente ocupan a este lado del Éufrates dado que ahora están concentrados en Raqqa
> ...





Harman dijo:


> First
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _No es mi intención hacer un "publi-reportaje" sobre la industria militar rusa, pero lo veo muy interesante para los lectores del hilo. Saludos_
> 
> *Video: Un "meteorito" ruso cae sobre los terroristas en Siria*
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 193-194-195  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 50 minHace 50 minutos
> 
> Syrian security forces captured and destroyed a VBIED at the entrance of #Tartous #Syria before it exploded.
> #SAA_Salute
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Como siempre, me gusta compartir la imagen de los héroes que luchan contra la barbarie follacabra/sionista. En otro orden de cosas, si la imagen del apretón de manos entre Trump y Putin era esperada, creo que aquí es aún más esperado el encuentro entre el Tigre y el Druso en Deir ez Zor.
> Viva el SAA!!_
> 
> "#Syria : Mártires de la Resistencia en #Palmyra
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 195-196-197-198  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 13 minhace 13 minutos
> 
> ongoing army advance toward sukhnah and advance on the axis of khair market ain terma
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy‏ @watanisy 8 minHace 8 minutos
> 
> people start to return Maardas - Taybat al-Imam - Souran - Kawkab - Maan after engineering units finish their missions
> *
> *La gente comienza a regresar Maardas - Taybat al-Imam - Souran - Kawkab - Maan después de las unidades de ingeniería terminar sus misiones*





Lezgian dijo:


> *Bueno pues según se informa los Rusos ya han desplegado a los observaores en Daraa, parece que el acuerdo del alto el fuego allí salio despues de la reunion de Putin con Trump, cosa que porcierto no ha sentado nada bien a el terrorista de Bibi que busca una zona colchon de Alqaeda alrededor de su frontera, segun informan los Sirios muchos hombres han sido ahora redesplegados de Daraa hacia la zona del sur donde estan los terroristas del NyFSA, a si que se espera una ofensiva proximamente.
> 
> En la zona de Palmyra, el ejercito sirio sigue avanzando hacia Sukhnah y ahora mismo se encuentra bombardeando las posiciones de lo sionistas del Isis, se espera que ataquen la ciudad los proximos dias, lo dificil será tomar las colinas de alrededor*





Harman dijo:


> Peto Lucem‏ @PetoLucem 31 minHace 31 minutos
> 
> *NEW MAP: Military situation in #Homs, #Raqqah + #DeirEzzor Gov.: #SAA forces continue their advance+liberated more areas from #ISIS. #Syria*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 21 minhace 21 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Raqqa SE #Homs E #Deir Ezzor CS:
> Unconfirmed Reports about an huge push by #SAA towards #Suknah:
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 44 minHace 44 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> *#SAA captures Vital Points 2 KM west of Tafhah Mountain, east #Homs CS*
> ...





Harman dijo:


> SIRIA LIBRE‏ @HalconMundial 10 minHace 10 minutos
> 
> *#SIRIA #MediaBlackout El gobierno aun no difundió avances hoy. Se habla de que hay algo GRANDE para contar! La zona sería Raqqa. A esperar!*





Lezgian dijo:


> CON RESPECTO AL DESPLIEGUE TE TROPAS OBSERVADORAS RUSAS QUE COMENTÉ.
> 
> *Fuerzas rusas se despliegan en el sur de Siria para monitorear el alto el fuego*
> 
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> Absolutamente de acuerdo. E impresentable la posición de España cara a Marruecos, que emana desde ese peloteo innecesario desde la Jefatura del Estado en virtud a esa familiaridad hipócrita que les hace... 'primos'. Y que por supuesto, es seguida al pie de la letra por el ocupante de turno de Moncloa.
> 
> La sumisión en la política exterior de España hacia la satrapía Marroquí responde a un peloteo que denota debilidad. Ante una dinastía cobarde que aprovecha y aprovechará cualquier situación de debilidad del Estado Español para apuñalar por la espalda.
> 
> ...





amcxxl dijo:


>





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Parece que los principales beneficiarios de esta salvajada en Siria-Iraq, etc no les agrada la paz. Incluso llegan a "rechazar" el alto el fuego. No sabía que "oficialmente" estuvieran en la mesa de negociaciones. ¡Serán asquerosos!
> 
> 
> Israel rechaza el alto el fuego en Siria | SOS Cristianos en Siria





Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Siria retorna al Líbano....una vez bloqueado el frente Sur por las unidades rusas todo avanza más rápido....
> Syrian jets aid Lebanese Army with powerful attack on terrorists in Arsal
> Syrian jets aid Lebanese Army with powerful attack on terrorists in Arsal





Ratnik dijo:


>





Durruty dijo:


> *VICESECRETARIO GENERAL DE HEZBOLA: LA ONU IMPIDE EL REGRESO DE REFUGIADOS SIRIOS A SUS HOGARES COMO HERRAMIENTA DE CHANTAJE CONTRA DAMASCO*
> 
> 
> http://www.mihwar.ru/images/news/Sheikh_Naim_qasem/Naim_Qasem24.jpg
> ...





Cristiano y sirio dijo:


> Que se puede esperar de el hijo de la gran puta que puso esto despues de unos atentados del Isis en Damasco.
> 
> Desde luego tiene suerte de vivir en Argentina, el viejo yihadista estaria en aislamiento o en una cuneta por defender al Isis.
> 
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> *THE JESUSALEM POST: ¿QUÉ PLANEA HEZBOLLAH PARA LA TERCERA GUERRA DEL LÍBANO?*
> 
> 
> New Hezbollah March ( 2013 ) - Yeni Hizbullah Mar
> ...





indemunlai dijo:


> _Pentagon study declares American empire is ‘collapsing’.
> Report demands massive expansion of military-industrial complex to maintain global ‘access to resources’_
> Pentagon study declares American empire is
> Pentagon Study Declares American Empire Is
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *VIDEO: Tiger Forces: Estructura, Doctrina y Fuerza - OZ Analysis Special [Trailer]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> La vulnerabilidad de Israel, ya anticipada en el varapalo que sufrió en 2006, es hoy por hoy mucho mayor. Infinitamente mayor.
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Suheil Al Hassan (Tiger) e Issam Zahreddine son los dos generales más importantes del siglo XXI y se pueden comparar con grandes generales del siglo XX. Si llegan a darse la mano debemos celebrarlo y no sólo en burbuja.info, hay que hablar de ellos fuera de aquí.
> 
> Por otro lado podemos hacer que la foto sea Portada de Meneame (lo serà) y presionar para que algún presstitute publique algo





Harman dijo:


> Iraqi Day@iraqi_day 5 hHace *5 horas*
> 
> Images from #Mosul Old city, the #Iraqi Army still searching and rescuing civilians from under the rubbles.
> *
> *Imágenes de la ciudad vieja de #Mosul, el ejército de #Iraqi todavía que busca y rescata civiles debajo de los escombros.*


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 199-200-201-202-203  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> *Imágenes y Video: La unidad de reconocimiento del 5to cuerpo de asalto, los cazadores de ISIS, funciona en la provincia de Homs*
> 
> "El ala de medios de los Cazadores ISIS, una unidad del 5º Cuerpo de Asalto del Ejército Árabe Sirio, ha publicado fotos mostrando una unidad de reconocimiento de cazadores ISIS operando en la provincia de Homs. Según el informe, la unidad estaba operando en la zona entre la carretera de Homs-Raqqah y Palmyra.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 15 minHace 15 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Raqqah #Raqqa #Sukhna *Report yesterday by a Field Reporter on the ground with #SAA #Tiger_Forces & #Tribal_Forces*





BookChin777 dijo:


> "En este día hace cinco años (18. 07. 2012), un bombardeo bien planificado ocurrió en la sede de Seguridad Nacional en Damasco, que ocasionó la muerte de:
> - El Ministro de Defensa de Siria, General *Dawoud Rajiha*
> - Adjunto al Ministro de Defensa, *Assef Shawkat*
> - El asistente del vicepresidente, general *Hasan Turkmani*
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> BookChin777 dijo:
> 
> 
> > "En este día hace cinco años (18. 07. 2012), un bombardeo bien planificado ocurrió en la sede de Seguridad Nacional en Damasco, que ocasionó la muerte de:
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 203-204-205-206-207-208-209  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Harman dijo:


> serem00‏ @Serem001 6 minhace 6 minutos
> 
> if the reports of the ittihad university are true(i really hope so cuz i put a lot of research) this would be the most logical situation
> *
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Realmente han sido mas osados de lo esperado, dado los roces que hubo en el pasado entre los kurdos y las fuerzas del Tigre, un acercamiento así pensé podría generar tensiones, por eso me incline por dejar cierto margen de terreno respecto a las posiciones kurdas en la aproximación al Eufrates.
> 
> Si bien habrán contado con apoyo Ruso para que no haya aviones Usanos que se "equivoquen" de objetivo, sobre el terreno las fuerzas Kurdas también se habrán quedado mirándolos pasar.
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *LA BATALLA ENTRE LOS YIHADISTAS DE LA OTAN YA HA EMPEZADO, YO COJO MIS PALOMITAS*
> 
> Algunos reportes:
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Mark Anderson‏@markc_anderson 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> France's head of armed forces resigns over Macron's $980m budget cut saying "I won't let myself be fucked like that"
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 7 minHace 7 minutos
> 
> Egypt warns of repercussions for Israel security escalation in Al-Aqsa Mosque, demanding to stop violence & respect freedom of worshipers
> *
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> ¿Es q se ha abierto este hilo de Siria para q se ponga en él paginas enteras de propaganda afecta a los terroristas.? No es q yo me dedique a leerlas pero cansa el dedo para poder quitarlas de en medio y llegar al proximo forero. Si quieren escribir q lo hagan por spoiler pero q no se apoderen del hilo con tanta desverguenza como 4599J0se acabadito de ser iontroducido en este terreno.





Harman dijo:


> _Utilice *Ignorar Usuario*_
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-jul-2017 at 12:38 ----------
> 
> ...





Tio_Serio dijo:


> Debe ser duro para los militares con honor, estar luchando para los terroristas que golpearon su país el once de septiembre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Estimado Azrael, no sé quien será ese agente de la "élite", pero me temo que no está en absoluto en la pomada del asunto. Yo con el CNP no tengo ningún contacto, pero algunos de mis mejores amigos están en la GC, trabajando a brazo partido en asuntos antiterroristas (a veces colaborando con el CIFAS) y allí, desde luego, lo tiene muy clarito (y estimo que en el CNP "real" también).
> 
> Los chiitas sólo preocupan al chiringito de Rothschild, es decir al estado del apartheid sionista que denominamos Israel. Al resto del mundo nos la trae al pairo, porque en absoluto son nuestros enemigos (al menos de momento) ni fomentan el terrorismo en Europa, España incluida (y eso es lo esencial).
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *LOS UNICOS QUE LLEVAN MACHACANDO A LOS TERRORISTAS DESDE HACE MAS DE 5 AÑOS, MIENTRAS LOS AVIONES DE LA OTAN ESTABAN AUSENTES O AYUDABAN AL ISIS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> maytham‏ @maytham956 28 minhace 28 minutos
> 
> #SAA & allies have liberated the hills surrounding the road of AlSekhneh-Tweenan in the countryside of #DeirEzZor
> *
> *#SAA & aliados han liberado las colinas que rodean la carretera de AlSekhneh-Tweenan en el campo de #DeirEzZor*





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Año 2013, un hombre bueno, en el sentido machadiano de la palabra, el padre Romualdo Fernández, misionero en Damasco desde hacía decenios, diciendo la verdad pura y dura...
> 
> Me encanta cuando se refiere a lo que cabe "esperar del gobierno español y de Rajoy, en concreto".
> 
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> Bulgaria, Croacia o Albania.
> 
> Tres responsables del tráfico de armas hacia las franquicias.
> Tres palmeros necesarios de la 'Coalición'
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Lucifuge Rofocale‏ @rofoca_lucifuge 9 minHace 9 minutos
> 
> #Breaking: More #SAA and allies reinforcements pouring into Raqqa governorate. The current situation on the ground.
> *
> *#Breaking: Más refuerzos de #SAA y aliados llegan a la gobernación de Raqqa. La situación actual sobre el terreno.*





Azrael_II dijo:


> Este mapa es cierto?
> 
> Menudo movimiento... si los kurdos deciden molestar o ir hacia Deir Ezzor, el tigre puede amenazar con "Asaltar" Raqqa??
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> @C_Military1
> 
> الجيش السوري وحلفاؤه يواصلون عملياتهم في عمق #البادية السورية على محور "حقل الهيل -السخنة" ويتوغل مسافة 1كم شرق "حقل الهيل"
> 
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Esto es para los tontotrolls, esto os va a picar, vuestro pais nenaza Israhell esta calladita y mostrando su preocupacion de forma indirecta en su mierda media debkafile medio desinformativo como indicativo del verdadero estado de animo del mierda pais Israhell (que está histerica en estos momentos ...lol mola estan nerviosos y jodios perdidos el golan los tiene en su mira):
> 
> Rusia pone en jaque a Israel enviando tropas al sur de Siria - HispanTV, Nexo Latino
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Los civiles salen en helicopteros cuando estos pasan por la ciudad a enviar suministros y refuerzos. Por las informaciones que se dan, ahora mismo habrá entre 130.000 y 80.000 civiles asediados, no se sabe la cifra exacta, pero son muchos y están atrapados, los helicópteros no pueden encargarse de trasladar a la población. Es algo terrible para la población local.
> 
> Deir ez-zor ahora mismo vale para que el ejercito siga teniendo presencia en el este del país, además de que debido a su defensa numantina el EI está constantemente estampándose contra la ciudad, lo que facilita al ejercito los combates que haya en otros frentes. Creo que la guarnición era de unos 7.000 soldados en la ciudad y otros tantos del estado islámico por el otro lado, pero cuando estos deciden atacar la ciudad mandan refuerzos.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – July 19, 2017: Hayat Tahrir al-Sham Clashes With Ahrar al-Sham In Idlib Province *
> 
> Syrian War Report
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Abbs Winston‏ @AbbsWinston 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> Father Issa Musleh: "We're surprised at Arab (Muslims) silence on what's happening at #AlAqsa. We'll not accept any division of the Mosque"
> *
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (22 Jul 2017)

*Del hilo* Siria XXXI: Guerra en Siria

*Compilación de las páginas: 209-210-211-212-213-214-215-216-217  *​
*EN ORDEN Y SIN TROLLS, INFORMACIÓN Y ANÁLISIS COLECTIVO PARA ENTENDER DE VERDAD EL CONFLICTO/AGRESIÓN A SIRIA. 

¡SUSCRÍBETE!​ *

_Deja un mensaje en solidaridad con el pueblo sirio, más allá de sectarismos, propaganda e intereses geopolíticos. Son un ejemplo de lucha para todo el mundo, el futuro de Siria marcará nuestro propio futuro.

*Viva Siria libre y en paz!!!!!!​*_
*****************************************************************************************************************



Lezgian dijo:


> *LOS REBELDES TERRORISTAS DE LA OTAN MATANDO PERROS PARA "PURIFICAR LA TIERRA", NO VOY A PONER FOTOS, QUIEN QUIERA QUE SE META EN EL TWEET*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-‏ @GeromanAT 2 minHace 2 minutos
> 
> *#Syria #Lebanon #Arsal Area - Situation Map Update -
> - Get Ready -*
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Las luchas internas entre los yihadistas OTANicos en Idlib continua, ayer por la noche Ahrar al-Sham lanzaba una ofensiva contra HTS capturando varias aldeas y CP, hoy HTS ha contraatacado y a recapturado todo lo perdido, ahora se preparan para atacar las defensas de AAS, todo un circo oiga, y estos iban a gobernar Siria, no se si reirme o llorar, LAMENTABLE como los traidores a europa y al mundo apoyan a esta gentuza, LO MEJOR DE TODO ES QUE SE ESTAN ACRIBILLANDO ENTRE ELLOS*





ESPIRAL dijo:


> *La fuerza aérea siria ha intensificado sus ataques aéreos contra la sede y reuniones del grupo estado islámico en el sur al-Raqqa*
> 
> Traductor de Microsoft Edge:
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Netanyahu empuja a Trump hacia guerras más amplias*
> 18 de julio de 2017, por *Robert Parry*
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran 10 minhace 10 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> #SAA reaches Tali'ah Sharqiyah after significantly advancing westwards from Tafhah Mt, east #Homs CS
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Aunque el dibujo tiene 2 años sigue siendo de plena actualidad._





amcxxl dijo:


> No van a por la ciudad de Raqqa, solo van a flanquear a los kurdos para evitar que se muevan mas al sur, ocupando el resto de la provincia de Raqqa poco a poco
> Les dejaran que se desgasten machacando al ISIS en Raqqa
> EL grueso de las fuerzas tigre va a ir de Resafa hacia la provincia de Deir Ezzor, donde esta la parte mas fuerte de la resistencia del ISIS
> 
> ...





Durruty dijo:


> Las llamadas "fuerzas tribales" que acompañan a las Fuerzas Tigres en su poderosa ofensiva, estan compuestas por mas de 10.000 hombres, perfectamente entrenados y armados, miembros de la poderosa tribu de los Shaitat, arabes sunnis, extendidos por todo el fertil valle del Eufrates sirio, acerrimos aliados del estado Sirio, y el principal enemigo del Estado Islamico en la zona.
> 
> La heroica resistencia de Deir er-Zour no puede entenderse sin la estrecha colaboración de los Shaitat con el Ejercito Sirio, y la movilización de miles y miles de sus combatientes en la defensa de la ciudad.
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> La UEha decidido sanciones contra 16 oficiales sirios, según ellos responsables de ataques quimicos.La medida tambien afecta al heroe de Deir Ezzor,General Issam Zahraddine.No hay ninguna prueba q Siria sea responsable de los ataques quimicos provocados por los rebanacuellos amigos de los "civilizados yuankis y europeos" elpasado mes de mayo en la provincia de Idleb, pero si hbay q mentir se miente.
> 
> Si es esta la civilizacion q disfrutamos mejor seria mandarla al carallo junto a toda esta panda vendida q la gobierna.
> 
> ...





Hearts dijo:


> serem00‏ @Serem001 Hace 9 horas
> 
> in orange there is 99% desert so i wouldnt be surprised if the saa started mounting euphraties atacks at this point to reatch dez that way
> 
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> Esta a punto de cortar la posibilidad de avance hacia el sur de las ratas amarillas al oeste del eufrates. Creo que ese es su objetivo principal.
> 
> Su objetivo secundario es liberar deir ezzor. Avanzar por la rivera del eufrates supone tener un flanco cubierto. los USA han destruido hace tiempo todos los puentes y no se puede cruzar facilmente. El terreno es llano, ideal para la blitzkrieg. Los pueblos del camino se pueden flanquear, como hizo en Aleppo este. Y tiene una carretera paralela al rio por la que abastecerse. Mucho mejor que enfrentarse a ISIS en un valle de la muerte donde cristo perdió el mechero.
> 
> ...





Vulcanio dijo:


> Creo es un area para estreno de mini operaciones anfibias, primero formar y hacer crecer las cabeceras de playas ante la reaccion de las ratas amarillas,
> 
> El suelo agricola humedo de las playas de Eufrates es un obstaculo dificil para el desplazamiento rapido de los medios pesados: barro, lodazales y pantanos que imposibilitan el facil paso de los tanques T 55/72/64/90, quiza con oruga pantanera (solo cambio de zapatas mas anchas y solo para el vado) y snorkel podrian probar el vadeo en areas de fondo duro del rio. La destruccion de los puentes es parcial, se han destruido solo algunos tramos de puentes de mutiples tramos y es posible montar puentes militares que suplan los tramos destruidos.
> 
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Operaciones anfibias....en serio??
> 
> Yo lo veo mas simple todo.
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> *Rusia pone en jaque a Israel enviando tropas al sur de Siria*
> 
> 
> Pese a la oposición manifestada por Israel, Rusia ha desplegado tropas en el sur de Siria y cerca de los altos de Golán para monitorear el régimen de tregua.
> ...





Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> En esta guerra por la energía el otanfato ha perdido hoy aún más fuentes de recursos...
> On Wednesday, the Syrian Arab Army (SAA) and Tribal Forces captured Qurat Rumailan and Rumailan Dam, and 15 oil and gas wells 10km east of Dibisan. Government forces also captured the Dibisan 1 and Dibisan 2 pumping stations.
> 
> During their advance, the SAA and its allies, managed to destroy 7 VBIEDs, a battle tank and four vehicles belonging to ISIS. The Syrian Air Force destroyed the main ISIS headquarters in the vicinity of Al-Zemla
> Syrian Army Captures 15 Oil Wells In Southern Raqqa Countryside





jerjes dijo:


> Un robo más de los sionistas del estado nazi de Israel,y el mundo musulman calla.
> 
> El ministro de la vivienda de Israel, Uri Ariel ha afirmado la intencion de destruir uno de los templos más sagrados para los creyentes musulmanes y el mundo civilizado, afirmando q Israel no podia mantener el estatus de la mezquita porque esta fué construida en el sitio más sagrado de Israel".
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Eso es una locura, la segunda intifada empezó porque sharon fue a la mezquita y dijo públicamente que el lugar les pertenecía. Destruirlo puede desencadenar una revuelta mucho mas sangrienta que la que hubo en el 2000, Israel está llegando a unos niveles de sectarismo demasiado peligrosos. Netanyahu va a hace que sharon se convierta en un santo a este paso.





Lezgian dijo:


> *Ejército sirio avanza hacia Al-Raqa y libera 15 pozos de petróleo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hearts dijo:


> Netanyahu: "Europa necesita decidir si quiere vivir y florecer, o pudrirse y desaparecer"
> 
> Publicado: 19 jul 2017
> 
> ...





Lezgian dijo:


> Netanyahu declarandonos la guerra, bueno, en realidad ya nos la declaró cuando empezó a apoyar a los mismos que ponen bombas en Europa, este tio esta mal de la cabeza, se ha tomado lo del pueblo elegido tan a pecho que los unicos amigos que le quedan son el regimen Saudi, Macron y el Isis/Alqaeda, el estado ocupa y genocida de Israel va a acabar como el rosario de la aurora, se va a oler a quemado hasta aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> 40000 civiles muertos durante el asalto a mosul
> 
> The massacre of Mosul: 40,000 feared dead in battle to take back city from Isis as scale of civilian casualties revealed | The Independent





Lezgian dijo:


> *ULTIMA HORA*
> 
> @ MIG29_
> 
> ...



_



Fred Flintstone dijo:



Te has adelantado a 4599jose, que lo iba a poner en breve 

El programa dejó de tener sentido en el momento en el que entró Rusia porque no sólo le das razones a los rusos para subir la apuesta sino que en el momento en el que tus mercenarios son aplastados día tras día quedas como el culo y tus armas se demuestran como inferiores a las del rival. Por supuesto, para el WP esto es una conspiración rusa: el agente de la KGB que vive bajo la cama de Trump le susurra todas las noches "termina el programa de la CIA" y el presidente, finalmente, ha visto quebrada su voluntad.

En breves minutos, otra esencial entrevista a doble espacio con un chupatintas de la coalición, no se la pierdan

Hacer clic para expandir...




ccartech dijo:



watanisy indicó que le gusta
ymg3‏ @ymg33333 21 hHace 21 horas
Más
En respuesta a @watanisy
Here a map showing what I believe are the important road in Daesh's Central Syria. One can clearly see the necessity of capturing As Sukhnah

@watanisy Aquí un mapa que muestra lo que creo que son el camino importante en Siria Central de Daesh. Uno puede ver claramente la necesidad de capturar como Sukhnah 






Hacer clic para expandir...




ronanoir dijo:



La actividad de la Fuerza Aérea Siria se mantiene tras cinco años de guerra. Hoy mismo, el compañero Lezgian *daba cuenta* de los raids demoledores por parte de los venerables jets Sirios.

Tras cinco años de guerra, la SyAAF mantiene su actividad y su espíritu combativo. Se han documentado la entrega de varios Su-24 actualizados a los estándares actuales de la Aviatsia y también la de Mi-24/25 repotenciados y similares a los que aún alista la Aviación Rusa. Debemos tener en cuenta que el Su-24 se encuentra en el final de su vida útil en la Aviatsia, siendo su natural reemplazo el Su-34. En la medida en que se vayan incorporando los Su-34, los Su-24 irán siendo dados de baja. Este hecho no debe menoscabar la capacidad reconocida del Su-24 como potente plataforma de ataque al suelo. El pase de estos Su-24 Rusos a Siria, al igual que versiones repotenciadas del helicóptero Mi-24/25, se explican en esta dinámica de cesión de armas aún perfectamente válidas a un aliado, al potenciarse las propias con modelos de última generación. 

La doctrina rusa parece inclinarse por una plataforma única que partiendo del caza pesado Su-27 (cuya última versión M3 lo actualiza considerablemente), genera toda una saga de aparatos potentísima. Desde cazas puros como el Su-30/35 o el Su-34, con diferencia el aparato de ataque al suelo más potente de la actualidad. Es decir, se aprovecha una plataforma de combate probada y se la adapta (ampliando el fuselaje para 2 tripulante en tándem horizontal) como en el Su-34. Esta concepción denota la economía de medios conjuntada con el uso de una plataforma probada y fiable. Una doctrina similar se está siguiendo con la plataforma Armata para desarrollar sobre un mismo chasis el carro T-14, una cañon autopropulsado y un transporte oruga acorazado basados en el mismo chasis.

Este modo de diseñar ‘familias’ de armas, aparte de la economía de medios y la simplificación del mantenimiento y la logística, denota la preeminencia de la efectividad sobre la mera especulación del fabricante con respecto a ofrecer productos conscientemente dispares y condenados a interferirse entre ellos como el F-22 o el estrepitoso fracaso del F-35, el timo de la estampita hecha avión. El Pentágono, trufado de intereses comerciales y bastardos de los fabricantes, se ve literalmente a remolque del dictado de estos y pierde fuelle al primar el interés sobre la eficacia. Este simple hecho explica la debilidad actual y consciente de la USAF con respecto a la Avitasia en términos cualitativos sobre todo en relación a los costes de los mismos. Y ejemplifica en qué medida quien es quien y en base a que conceptos. Como botón de muestra muy revelador, se trata de primar -simplemente- la defensa de la Soberanía Nacional sobre la especulación, que es, en definitiva, lo que se está dirimiendo en la guerra de liberación nacional de Siria.

La Aviatsia, a la espera del T-50, también se dota de una caza ligero polivalente, el MiG-35, actualización del MiG-29 y que devuelve a este legendario fabricante al rol de estándar de primera línea tanto en la Aviación Soviética como en la Rusa.

Por lo demás, cuesta encontrar info acerca de más novedades en el parque aéreo Sirio. Varias son las razones que explican este hecho, que en absoluto menoscaba su potencialidad. Se rumorea la actualización en Rusia de los MiG-23 que constituyen la espina dorsal de la aviación Siria, junto con los Su-22 y ya en menor medida, los MiG-21.

La Aviatsia ha cogido el manillar de las operaciones aéreas que han cambiado el curso de la guerra. Tras la punta de lanza de la calidad de los aparatos Rusos viene una Aviación Siria que manejando plataformas de hace 40 o 50 años demuestra que -como el AK-47-, se puede ser todavía muy eficaz si el producto es muy robusto y muy fiable. Y estos venerables aparatos lo son. Aparatos como el MiG-23/27 y aún más la familia Su-22 y sus antecesores como el Su-17, o también el MiG-21 demuestran ser abuelos que todavía pueden repartir estopa a diestro y siniestro. La efectividad de los raids de los añosos aparatos Sirios radica en que actúan como camiones de bombas y misiles… dirigidos por la designación de objetivos que marcan los rusos, de cuya capacidad y precisión no se habla demasiado en Occidente, que tendría que reconocer así unas de las principales causas de los estragos que tanto Rusos como Sirios están causando en sus franquicias mercenarias. Los vectores, aunque antiguos son sumamente eficaces al tener perfectamente delimitados sus objetivos con tecnología punta.

Esto explica la medida de la eficacia de la Aviación Siria. Los aparatos más modernos de Siria, los MiG-29, además, incorporan misiles antiaéreos como el R-77 que suponen un salto cualitativo importante y los hace temibles. Y también están dotados de capacidad de ataque al suelo.

Siria tira de todo su arsenal para liberarse. Así vemos aparatos de entrenamiento como el fiable L-39 adaptados al ataque al suelo o el helicóptero Gazelle en el que se mueve El Tigre.

Todo vale para liberar el país. Y los hechos lo demuestran.

Vídeo de unos rondos de Mi-35 y Mi-28 atacando con cohetes no guiados: un tiovivo infernal para una pandilla de toxicómanos con mono, con poca agua, menos moral, cada vez peor armados y abandonados a su suerte por los mismos hipócritas que los crearon y ahora pretenden hacernos creer, aquí de la mano del tal ‘Sr.’ 4599jose con sus truños onanistas, que tienen algo que ver en su destrucción. Manda huevos. No cuela. Y menos aquí. Ignoren a ese ‘inteligente’ ‘artificial’. Nuestro F-35 del foro.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z97-g2vwX-Y

Hacer clic para expandir...




Incorrezto dijo:



Seria la aceptación de la derrota, al menos en el sur.

¿De Verdad?

Https://www.almasdarnews.com/articl...cia-halt-financial-military-aid-rebels-syria/

* BREAKING: Trump ordena a la CIA detener toda ayuda financiera y militar para los rebeldes en Siria [/ B] Por Chris Tomson



Spoiler



Más de seis años después de que comenzara la revuelta siria, el gobierno estadounidense finalmente decidió renunciar indefinidamente a su apoyo de larga data a grupos rebeldes supuestamente moderados en el país devastado por la guerra.

Según los funcionarios estadounidenses, Donald Trump ha decidido poner fin al programa encubierto de la CIA para armar y entrenar a insurgentes opuestos al Ejército Árabe Sirio (SAA). Este programa de armamento fue puesto en práctica por la administración Obama en 2013 y buscó derribar a Bashar Al-Assad.

Después de conversaciones con Rusia, la Casa Blanca ahora eliminará gradualmente el programa secreto, una medida que probablemente tenga graves implicaciones para las facciones del Ejército Libre Sirio (FSA), con sede en el sur de Siria, alrededor del paso fronterizo Al-Tanf.

Aunque la CIA se negó a comentar, funcionarios estadounidenses dijeron al Washington Post que Trump decidió desechar el programa de la CIA hace casi un mes antes de una reunión el 7 de julio con el presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin. "Esta es una decisión trascendental ... Putin ganó en Siria", dijo un funcionario actual, quien habló bajo la condición de anonimato para discutir un programa encubierto.

"Es probablemente un guiño a la realidad", dijo Ilan Goldenberg, un ex funcionario del gobierno de Obama y director del Programa de Seguridad de Oriente Medio en el Centro para una Nueva Seguridad Americana.

Al llegar a este repentino cambio de política, Al-Masdar News espera que el ejército estadounidense evacúe a sus tropas de la base militar de Al-Tanf y las lleve al territorio kurdo en Hasakah, dejando así a las fuerzas rebeldes en el sur de Siria para defenderse Contra el SAA.

El plan no involucra a las Fuerzas Democráticas Sirias (SDF), una fuerza de combate dirigida por los kurdos en el norte de Siria, que ha tenido su suministro de armas pesadas y vehículos blindados aumentado en los últimos meses.



really?

BREAKING: Trump orders the CIA to halt all financial, military aid for rebels in Syria

BREAKING: Trump orders the CIA to halt all financial, military aid for rebels in SyriaBy Chris Tomson

DAMASCUS, SYRIA (11:30 P.M.) – Over six years after the Syrian revolt first began, the US administration has finally decided to indefinitely give up on its long-standing support for supposedly moderate rebel groups in the war-torn country.

According to US officials, Donald Trump has decided to end the CIA’s covert program to arm and train insurgents opposed to the Syrian Arab Army (SAA). This arming program was put into effect by the Obama administration in 2013 and looked to topple Bashar Al-Assad.

After talks with Russia, the White House will now phase out the secret program, a move which is likely to have grave implications for US-vetted Free Syrian Army (FSA) factions based in southern Syria around the Al-Tanf border crossing.

Although the CIA declined to comment, US officials told the Washington Post that Trump decided to scrap the CIA program nearly a month ago ahead of a meeting on July 7 with Russian President Vladimir Putin. “This is a momentous decision … Putin won in Syria,” said a current official, who spoke on the condition of anonymity to discuss a covert program.

“It’s probably a nod to reality,” said Ilan Goldenberg, a former Obama administration official and director of the Middle East Security Program at the Center for a New American Security.

Once this sudden change of policy is fully implemented, Al-Masdar News expects the US Army will evacuate its troops from the Al-Tanf military base and fly them to Kurdish-held territory in Hasakah, thereby leaving rebel forces in southern Syria to fend for themselves against the SAA.

The plan does not involve the Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF), a Kurdish-led fighting force in northern Syria which has had its supply of heavy weapons and armored vehicles increased in recent months.*

Hacer clic para expandir...


*



ccartech dijo:



Ivan Sidorenko‏ @IvanSidorenko1 26 sHace 27 segundos
Más
#Syria #Raqqa Map released 6 hours ago by #Syrian Reporter @maan_abo_sham about #Tiger_Forces Advances Towards #Sukhnah from the North

#Syria #Raqqa Mapa lanzado hace 6 horas por @Syrian periodista #maan_abo_sham sobre #Tiger_Forces avanza hacia la #Sukhnah del norte 





Hacer clic para expandir...




Ultimate dijo:



ISIS faces extinction in central Syria - Map update
ISIS se enfrenta a la extinción en el centro de Siria - Actualización del mapa
Andrew Illingworth - 20/07/2017







BEIRUT, LÍBANO (6:15 A.M.) - Se está llevando a cabo en Siria central un gran movimiento de pinzas contra el llamado Estado Islámico. Tanto en el norte como en el sur de esta pinza hay una fuerza aparentemente inquieta de hombres -que lucha no sólo con el grupo terrorista, sino también con el tiempo- con un objetivo inmediato en mente: al-Sukhnah.

Todos los días y en múltiples frentes, las fuerzas progubernamentales están haciendo progresos contra ISIS para realizar este esquema masivo de cerco, cuyo resumen más reciente es el siguiente.

En el campo de la gobernación del sur de Raqqa, las Fuerzas del Tigre de la élite del Ejército Árabe Sirio (SAA) liberaron ayer casi veinte sitios clave de ISIS en un solo período de 12 horas, mientras que al mismo tiempo y en el mismo campo de batalla, Brigada de las Fuerzas repelió un gran asalto de ISIS en la ciudad de cruce estratégico de Resafa.

En el extremo oriental de la gobernación de Homs, las fuerzas progubernamentales lideradas por el 5º Cuerpo de Asalto del SAA lograron ayer un pequeño pero imperativo avance, capturando una serie de cumbres importantes al norte y al este del campo de gas de al-Hayl. Aunque lento en comparación con los avances radicales de las Fuerzas del Tigre más al norte, el impulso de las fuerzas progubernamentales en el este de Homs es, sin embargo, estable.

Por último, el SAA y sus aliados también lograron un avance sorpresivo contra ISIS hace dos días en lo que de otro modo había sido un frente estático durante meses. El avance se hizo al noroeste de la Base Aérea T-4 y resultó en una penetración de dos kilómetros que las fuerzas progubernamentales pudieron consolidar.

Si y cuando las mandíbulas de esta gran pinza se cierren de golpe, despues lo tragado será la esperanza de ISIS para mantener una presencia en el corazón de Siria. Los jihadistas que decidan permanecer en el este de Hama y no rendirse después de la terminación del cerco que ahora tiene lugar alrededor de ellos, seguramente morirán y, más aún, antes de finales de 2017. De hecho, incluso las esperanzas de supervivencia para el Estado islámico de los primos moderados más al oeste morirán con el grupo terrorista en Siria central, justo en un momento un poco más tarde.

Hacer clic para expandir...




eolico dijo:



Como estratega de salon, creo que la lucha en Palmira hacia la carretera de Deir, sin despreciar los rotos que le hagan a ISIS y el terreno que se pueda ganar, y visto desde la perspectiva de romper el sitio de Deir es la mordida para entretener recursos de ISIS mientras el tigre avanza paralelo a Eufrates.

Mientras hace unos meses el frente de Palmira era el mas cercano a Deir, el tigre estaba en Alepo, y esta jugada era impensable por haber demasiado terreno de ISIS de por medio.

Hoy, el tigre se ha comido a medio ISIS y va a por la rotura del sitio. Creo que veremos la foto del tigre y Zahreddine en Deir.

Hacer clic para expandir...




Ultimate dijo:



'Venganza': medios turcos desvelan las bases militares de EEUU en Siria - Sputnik Mundo
Venganza': medios turcos desvelan las bases militares de EEUU en Siria
23:15 19.07.2017

La agencia de noticias turca Anadolu publicó datos sobre la ubicación de las bases militares de EEUU en el territorio de Siria.

La información sobre las instalaciones militares estadounidenses se infiltró en los medios en el contexto del deterioro de las relaciones bilaterales entre Washington y Ankara después de que el mandatario de EEUU, Donald Trump, aprobara los suministros de armamento a los kurdos sirios.

Según el medio, dos bases aéreas, que se ubican en la zona de Rmeilan y en la provincia de Hasaka, funcionan desde 2015.

Asimismo, en marzo de 2016 se inauguró la base abierta para el despliegue de helicópteros en el barrio de Harab Isk, de la ciudad de Kobane. Esta instalación sirve como punto de tránsito en una de las rutas de suministro de la ayuda militar a los kurdos sirios.

Además, Anadolu menciona tres otras bases militares en la provincia de Hasaka. En una de ellas están desplegados 100 soldados estadounidenses, otra cuenta con la presencia de 150. Están destinadas para la lucha contra Daesh, organización terrorista proscrita en Rusia y otros países.

Dos puntos más se sitúan en la ciudad de Manbij, y tres bases más en la provincia de Al Raqa. Se utilizan para el transporte de equipos a las fuerzas kurdas, así como el centro de comunicación de la coalición internacional, liderada por EEUU.

El medio indica que las bases estadounidenses están clasificadas y se consideran como 'zonas cerradas'. Además, están equipadas con baterías de artillería, sistemas de fuego de salva, sistemas móviles de reconocimiento y vehículos blindados, incluido el vehículo Stryker.

Las relaciones entre Turquía y EEUU se agravaron debido a la reciente decisión de Trump de suministrar armas estadounidenses a los kurdos sirios, que luchan contra Daesh.

Según la postura oficial de Ankara, las agrupaciones kurdas en Sira están vinculadas con el Partido de los Trabajadores del Kurdistán (PKK), calificado por Turquía y EEUU como terrorista.



Son 11 bases militares gUSAnas en Siria, de momento

Hacer clic para expandir...




Durruty dijo:



En la siguiente fotografia del archivo de Sidorenco, podemos ver juntos a ambos amigos, el comandante militar de los al-Shaitat y el general Zaheredine, cuando lograron frenar mano a mano al Estado Islamico en las afueras de Deir er-Zour (aunque creo que esa fotografia fue realizada en Hasaka, de donde lograron expulsar a ISIS cuando estos tenian capturado un par de barrios en el sur de la ciudad) 

http://www.twitt-book.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/4384-300x160.jpg

En la siguiente fotografia podemos verlo con su inseparable y antiguo fusil de cazar ratas

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CLhs3u6UEAAf2xU.jpg

Nunca pude averiguar su nombre, pero ese señor de los Shaitat es un auténtico heroe, y a el se debe una contribucion muy importante de la resistencia de Deir er-Zour, y a fin de cuentas, una contribucion muy importante al fracaso sionista (si, sionista) de los planes de desmembracion de Siria. 

Honor y gloria para ti, comandante!!

Hacer clic para expandir...




Incorrezto dijo:



Esto se irriga con un túnel desde una presa en el Éufrates.


Casi toda la frontera es verde a un lado y marrón al otro.


Si os dais una vuelta con Earth veréis infinidad de canales.

Esta es la causa de la insurrección kurda, el plan de regadíos que necesita expropiaciones.
Hice algunos posts sobre ello.

Se trata de echar a los kurdos de esta zona, antes cristiana, y repoblarla con refugees.

Hacer clic para expandir...


*_


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Jul 2017)

*Escribo para comunicar a las personas que estuviesen siguiendo este hilo, que ante unas circunstancias personales excepcionalmente difíciles, debo dejar la recopilación de lo más relevante del hilo de Siria durante un tiempo indeterminado. Le deseo lo mejor al pueblo sirio, a toda la gente de buen corazón y a todos los librepensadores. Gracias por las más de 50.000 visitas y los más de 100 agradecimientos al primer mensaje... 
Sólo soy un Don Nadie y he hecho ésto sin esperar nada a cambio, formo parte de la clase social más baja del "primer mundo", aunque siempre he intentado auto-ínstruirme y no caer en vicios, y sentí ese impulso de ayudar a difundir la verdad sobre un pequeño país árabe, repleto de armas, sangre, ganas de vivir y... recursos energéticos. 
Sólo deseo que el COLAPSO en mayúsculas llegue de una vez, para que todos los estómagos agradecidos y toda la gentuza ignorante y autocomplaciente sienta un poco o un mucho del dolor que han sentido los sirios, que siento yo. Y de ese colapso quizás nazca otra humanidad, más humana.

Salud!! Y viva la vida aunque duela muchísimo.*


----------



## Frenando (25 Jul 2017)

*Gracias. Espero que se te solucionen los problemas que apuntas.*

Como no te puedo dar las gracias porque no escribo, escribo para poder dártelas.


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Jul 2017)

Bookchin siento leer lo que escribes y te damos las gracias por tu labor (grande y costosa) de poner lo mejor en informacion de la guerra de siria (y otros temas) para los que vengan detras ignorantes y deseosos de saber que esta pasando realmente en estos paises que estan siendo atacados por potencias agresoras, capitalistas y sionistas que nos gobiernan en este maldito planeta. Un abrazo y mis respetos por tu labor, cuidate mucho, si vuelves me alegraria mucho y sino pues quedate con la satisfaccion de tu trabajo que no es moco de pavo. Viva siria! Fuera los sionistas!


----------



## ronanoir (30 Jul 2017)

Lo que has hecho en este hilo te dignifica y pone sobre el tapete que solo merece la pena una de las caras de la moneda cuando hay que elegir. Como pasa en Siria.

Te deseo lo mejor. Ánimo y Fuerza. Para seguir el camino hacen falta compañeros, aunque a veces caigan. Desde la compañía, la camaradería y la fuerza o desde el recuerdo, sigue. Te necesitamos.


----------



## JAGGER (30 Jul 2017)

Maldecir a Israel... en fin.


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (31 Jul 2017)

Siria insta a la ONU a disolver la coalición anti-Daesh liderada por EEUU

Alwaght- El Gobierno sirio instó a la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU) a disolver la llamada coalición anti-Daesh liderada por Estados Unidos que se estableció sin una demanda de Damasco.
Así lo pidió la Cancillería siria, mediante una carta enviada y dirigida el domingo al secretario general de la ONU y al presidente del Consejo de Seguridad de este organismo (CSNU), y les exigió asimismo asumir sus responsabilidades en la preservación de la paz y seguridad internacional y poner fin a los crimines cometidos por esta coalición contra el pueblo sirio.
“La coalición internacional dirigida por Estados Unidos sigue cometiendo masacres contra civiles inocentes sirios a través de ataques aéreos sistemáticos en las provincias de Al-Raqa, Al-Hasaka, Alepo y Deir al-Zur diariamente”, reza la carta.
Además declaró que los países miembros de la coalición siguen apoyando a los grupos terroristas como Daesh y Frente al-Nusra, al mismo tiempo que instó al CSNU a obligar a todos los Estados a aplicar las resoluciones del Consejo relativas a la lucha contra el terrorismo.
Esto se produjo después de que al menos seis civiles perdieran la vida y varios otros resultaran heridos como consecuencia de un nuevo ataque de la coalición anti-Daesh en la provincia de Deir al-Zur, en el este de Siria.
Los ataques de la llamada coalición anti-Daesh liderada por Estados Unidos contra Siria es ilegal ya que está en contra de la demanda de Damasco.
Desde septiembre de 2014, Estados Unidos ha estado bombardeando varias regiones en Siria bajo el alegato de combatir Daesh, sin la autorización del Gobierno de Damasco.
Sin embargo, el Gobierno de Damasco cuestiona la efectividad de esos bombardeos y critica a dicha coalición por los daños estructurales y las muchas víctimas civiles que han dejado.

---------- Post added 31-jul-2017 at 15:57 ----------




MICK JAGGER dijo:


> Maldecir a Israel... en fin.



Es obvio que haces propaganda falsa mick jagger 

Los hechos ya conocidos te desmienten porque en realidad Hezbolah lucha en contra de Daesh en el campo y ustedes israelíes ayudan a Daesh, hasta informes de la ONU lo dijeron y luego se descubre que està el terrorismo islamico yihadista de daesh dirigido por ustedes israelìes hijos de la gran puta criminales asesinos! Nadie los maldeciría si no fuèseis unos asesinos imperdonables y unos putos embaucadores de mierda, así que aquí nada es por fanatismo sino con santa razón


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 Ago 2017)

Frenando dijo:


> Como no te puedo dar las gracias porque no escribo, escribo para poder dártelas.



_Tu mensaje me sigue dejando... emocionado. Escribes dos mensajes en 3 años, y uno de ellos es para agradecerme a mi por este hilo...... de verdad que lo valoro mucho. Al resto de compañeros igualmente mil gracias._


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Ago 2017)

_Madre siria que ha perdido a sus tres hijos en esta guerra. Descansen en paz éstos héroes, su vida sacrificada no será en vano. Viva Siria!!_


----------



## CristionaSchumacher (10 Sep 2017)

Y en grande *¡¡VIVA SIRIA!!*


----------



## Justo Bueno (14 Mar 2018)

_Recapitulando los movimientos más importantes en Siria en estos últimos meses, Idlib, Afrin y Ghouta (a destacar en qué frentes se desata la "histeria colectiva humanitaria" occidental y en cuales no). Como siempre aquí muestro un compendio de los mensajes mejor valorados en el hilo de Siria del principal, el que lleva Harman desde hace años. Saludos._:

*20 de ENERO DE 2018*



Harman dijo:


> AFP news agency@AFP 7 minhace 7 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING Turkish planes strike Kurdish militia positions in Syria: reports
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Estás son "otras fuentes"_
> 
> 
> tahtakuslar@taylieli 19 minhace 19 minutos
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Uff, Rusia se larga de Afrin, lo ha dicho el ministerio de defensa.
> 
> Breaking | Russia Withdraws Troops From Afrin, Voices Concern as Turkey Starts Operation - Muraselon
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> Ha salido un video mostrando el bombardeo de Afrin por parte de Turquía.
> 
> [youtube]YrTL1QZDTCE[/youtube]





Harman dijo:


> Enrico Ivanov ☦@Russ_Warrior 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> The Turkish military operation in #Afrin will end immediately if the province accepts to return under direct control of the Syrian government.
> This is likely the message sent by #Russia to the local authorities.
> ...





Hermericus dijo:


> Los kurdos tienen que elegir: o seguir siendo los tontos útiles de USA y estar completamente rodeados de enemigos que mas pronto que tarde se los van a zampar, o despachar a los yankees e izar la bandera siria.





Harman dijo:


> EHSANI2@EHSANI22 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> TURKISH ARMY STARTS `OLIVE BRANCH' OPERATION AGAINST YPG IN AFRIN...don’t recall ever seeing a military operation called “olive branch”
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Continuación del hilo anterior,_
> 
> 
> EHSANI2@EHSANI22 50 minHace 50 minutos
> ...





Aksturiax dijo:


> Las alianzas se basan en el cálculo de intereses comunes, no en la confianza, y más en esa zona, y los kurdos han calculado mal. Han jugado a corto y van a perder a largo.
> Mañana Trump escenifica un enfado con el gasto militar exterior y la situación en Siria y ya tienen el relato para su retirada. Mientras los turcos toman el relevo.





BookChin777 dijo:


> De momento los follakurdos anarcomunistas del primer mundo ya han empezado con el raca-raca de memes y demás por redes sociales. Está escociendo el ataque turco. Ninguno habla de la relación de los muy democráticos y buenos chicos kurdos con el demonio americano. Ahora toca zurrarle a Erdogan y su imperialismo neotomano.
> 
> Chomsky, Debbi Bookchin y otros académicos y tal, también en marcha.
> 
> ANF |





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 33 minHace 33 minutos
> 
> #Turkish forces crossing #Syria for the ground stage of "Operation Olive Branch". Despite #Damascus condemnation, #Russia is twisting #USA arms in #Syria and #Kurds seems the one paying the price. Russian position in #Afrin confirmed re-located.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis @Syria_Hezb_Iran 16 minHace 16 minutos
> 
> • #SAA, #Hezbollah with #IRGC advisors liberate 7 villages to link up with Tigers & capture #AbuDhuhur AB in joint OP
> • #HTS/ #ISIS pocket created in #Idlib - #Hama - #Aleppo Triangle
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Si los turcos llegan a atacar de verdad Afrin (tropas sobre el terreno) el ejercito debería apoyar a los milicianos locales, una cosa es que se lleven mal con las milicias kurdas y otra cosa es dejar cientos de miles de inocentes a merced de las hordas follacabras. Si los piscopatas proturcos toman ese territorio puede haber una autentica carnicería y una represión brutal.
> 
> Esas milicias verdes son las mismas que asesinaban decenas de civiles a diario en Alepo, los que masacraban pueblos enteros de alawitas y cristianos, los que esclavizaban a mujeres de minorías para venderlas entre los caudillos y sus secuaces o para enjaularlas en los tejados (escudos humanos), los que se llevaron todas las fábricas de Alepo, los que han estado colaborando con Al-qaeda durante toda la guerra...
> 
> Ninguna población merece vivir bajo el mando de esos cerdos y la población de Afrin sigue siendo parte de Siria, el gobierno debe colaborar, no tiene porque enfrentarse directamente contra el ejercito turco pero al menos debe ayudar a los kurdos a aguantar. Todos somos críticos con los kurdos pero sabemos bien que los yihadistas son con muuuuuuuuuuucha diferencia el peor bando en esta guerra.





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> #Russia and #Damascus hoped #Kurds of #Afrin would respond positively to the offer to allow the Syrian Army to take control of the city. Kurds said they rather fight #Turkey. Russia pulled out today to allow Turkey and Kurds to fight if this is what they want.
> *
> *#Russia y #Damascus esperaban que los #Kurds de #Afrin respondieran positivamente a la oferta de permitir que el ejército sirio tomara el control de la ciudad. Los kurdos dijeron que preferían pelear contra #Turquía. Rusia se retiró hoy para permitir que Turquía y los kurdos peleen si esto es lo que quieren.*





hold fast dijo:


> El master of puppets USA lanzó un órdago a todos los demás actores en esta 3ª Guerra Mundial, manipulando el ansia kurda de territorios. Los kurdos picaron el anzuelo tendido por el mayor ladrón y mentiroso. Y ya están empezando a sufrir las consecuencias.
> 
> Ahora los demás actores están moviendo piezas a su vez, intentando cada uno sacar tajada. De momento, el gobierno sirio y el SAA esperan un cambio de rumbo en los kurdos de Afrin, mientras siguen junto a los aliados machacando a las ratas en Idlib y Alepo.
> *
> ...





carlosito dijo:


> La situación de Afrin tiene unos antecedentes tales que explican muy bien la razón de su ataque
> Aquí un mapa de la densidad de la población kurda por provincias.
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha@sayed_ridha 2 minHace 2 minutos
> 
> وصلت تعزيزات عسكرية إضافية إلى مقاطعة عفرين صباح اليوم عبر مناطق الجيش العربي السوري
> *
> ...





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> (...)
> Joder, me pongo a jugar una partidita al Hearts of Iron 4 y a la vuelta me encuentro la invasión de Efrin, este hilo requiere dedicación 24 horas 365 días.
> 
> Estoy con el análisis de Mcmardigan, mientras estén haciendo el tonto en Efrin dejarán a los chicos de SAA trabajarse tranquilos a los de Idlib, al costo de quemar la maquinaria de guerra-política turca y barrenar a los kurdos espabilados.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy@watanisy 30 minHace 30 minutos
> 
> this area probably will under army soon as they surrounded
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> The'Nimr'Tiger@Souria4Syrians 2 minHace 2 minutos
> 
> In June 2016 ISIS was on the verge of eliminating Erdogan's Azaz pocket. YPG (going against Russian advice) gave FSA access which allowed FSA to secure Mare & Azaz. Those towns would later be used by Erdogan for Euphrates Shield OP from which they're attacking YPG now.
> *
> *En junio de 2016 ISIS estaba a punto de eliminar el bolsillo Azaz de Erdogan. YPG (ir en contra del consejo ruso) dio acceso a la FSA, lo que permitió a la FSA proteger a Mare & Azaz. Esas ciudades serán usadas más tarde por Erdogan para Euphrates Shield OP, desde donde están atacando a YPG ahora.*



#1090


----------



## montecuruto (14 Mar 2018)

Gran trabajo, gracias... y Viva Siria Libre


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Mar 2018)

*21/22 de ENERO, 2018*



Harman dijo:


> MoA - Syria - Turks Attack Afrin, U.S. Strategy Fails, Kurds Again Chose The Losing Side
> 
> 
> Siria - Los turcos atacan Afrin, la estrategia de los EE. UU. Fracasa, los kurdos nuevamente eligen el lado perdedor
> ...





brus dijo:


> Mi teoría de los Hechos presentes y futuros.
> 
> Se va a amortizar por parte de Turquía y como parte de un acuerdo a varias bandas a los rebeldes estampándoles contra los Kurdos, algo necesario para las negociaciones futuras. Erdogan no puede vender la moto de la rendición a sus títeres en Siria así que los va estampar contra los Kurdos.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy@watanisy 53 minhace 53 minutos
> 
> *army regain suruj and istabalat , idlib*
> location Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world! …
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef@MIG29_ 6 minhace 6 minutos
> 
> Video footage from The recently restored Abu Duhur Air Base . - Muraselon
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Russia is offering the US a Turkish
> 
> 
> Rusia está ofreciendo a los Estados Unidos una "rama de olivo" turca en Afrin.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> EHSANI2@EHSANI22 7 hHace *7 horas*
> 
> Main Syrian Opposition must be in Schizophrenic mood trying to decide which side to support during #Afrin operation. Remember, Turkey is Qatar’s ally. Those in Opp supported by Saudi will likely be particularly confused which way to go
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Lucifuge Rofocale@rofoca_lucifuge 30 minhace 30 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING #SAA liberated Abu Adh Duhur town
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-@GeromanAT 7 minHace 7 minutos
> 
> -GEROMAN- Retwitteó Cahida Dêrsim
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> EHSANI2@EHSANI22 50 minHace 50 minutos
> 
> Turkish Daily Sabah: YPG has released all Daesh prisoners in Syria's Afrin on the condition that they fight against the Turkish military and FSA
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Paul Antonopoulos@oulosP 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> *The latest map from #Afrin*



#1209


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Mar 2018)

*22 de ENERO 2018*



jerjes dijo:


> Los terroristas,apoyados por Cerdogan,se apoderan de una importante pieza del cantón Afrin, después de lanzar un importante asalto desde el eje "Azaz". Liderados por las FSA, los terroristas respaldados por los turcos asaltaron la montaña Bahsaya (noroeste de Afrin) apoderándose de la importante base militardespués de una dura batalla con lasunidades kurdas YPG.
> 
> Con la captura de la base militar, los terroristas respaldados por Turquía, impusieron un control total sobre la montaña Bahsaya, obligando a los kurdos del YPG a replegarse hacia Afrin.
> 
> ...





Javisklax dijo:


> La sensación de que los Kurdos han sido avisados por tanto tiempo que me parece inverosímil que salgan de esta situación,es la trampa perfecta para quitarse miles de enemigos del gobierno y mantenerlos en un espacio donde perderán a la larga por muchos que entren,solo estoy esperando cuando van a empezar a funcionar esos supuestos manpads que tienen los kurdos,o quizá los americanos no les dejen usarlos contra un miembro de la OTAN...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> Noureddine Zinki, Ahrar al-Sham and all "Syrian moderate rebels" financed, equipped and trained by the #US forces are attacking the Kurds, #US allies on different fronts in Afrin.
> *
> ...





tataratt dijo:


> Por poner un poco de perspectiva en la escala de Afrin.
> 
> - Se trata de un territorio que, aproximadamente, mide 35 km de un lado a otro (es decir, como de la Casa de Campo a Alcalá de Henares, en escala madrileña).
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis @Syria_Hezb_Iran 9 minhace 9 minutos
> 
> • #SAA led by Tigers liberate strategic #AbuDhuhur city from #HTS/ #FSA. #IDLIB
> • SAA, #NDF, #Hezbollah with #IRGC advisors liberate 9 villages in southern #Aleppo CS.
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Las tropas del Ejercito sirio lograron tomar el control de la aldea de Abu Hariraq al oeste de la aldea Toutah el lunes.
> 
> Las unidades de ingenieria sirias comenzaron sus operaciones de limpieza para establecer su presencia y revitalizar sus lineas de defensa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Mar 2018)

_(sigue)_



Harman dijo:


> watanisy@watanisy 8 minhace 8 minutos
> 
> MoD announce army repelled militants attack on the direction of the al-Sarraf village , latakia
> *
> ...







cryfar74 dijo:


> El Tigre bien se merecía un descanso después de las ultimas semanas.
> 
> Queda liquidar la bolsa rata, sobre todo por la liberación de fuerzas que la vigilancia de la bolsa requiere.
> 
> ...





igni dijo:


> La cosa se pone fea para el YPG, muchos frentes.





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN-@GeromanAT 10 minHace 10 minutos
> 
> #Syria North - Battle for #Afrin -
> #Aleppo NW CS - #Idlib #Manbij #Azaz -
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Con parte de las ratas verdes entretenidas bajo el mandato Turco y con las restantes aun lamiéndose las heridas después de enfrentar al Tigre, la idea de lanzar una nueva ofensiva rata seria un acto descabellado.
> 
> Aprendida la lección donde sus ofensivas fueron un fracaso tras otro, la mejor opción rata es la defensa, e imagino éste periodo de inactividad se alargue hasta que el Tigre avance de nuevo.
> 
> ...




#1303


----------



## Justo Bueno (22 Mar 2018)

_Son las cosas del directo._

 Primavera 2018 : Guerra en Siria XXXVIII 



Harman dijo:


> Wael‏@WaelAlRussi 4 hHace 4 horas
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Danny Makki@Dannymakkisyria 6 hHace 6 horas
> 
> 1. Thus far 25 #SAA soldiers thought to be killed and another 45 either missing, injured or Captured by #ISIS, a chain of events had occurred however which led to this critical situation
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Subsubsubsubsubsubsubpole.
> Muchas gracias Harman por tu tremenda labor._
> 
> 
> ...





Frenando dijo:


> Imprescindible seguir la recomendacion de Bk001 para poder leer el hilo "con soltura, sin paja ni peleas". Yo tengo a 80 en mi lista de ignorados, muchos más de los que tiene bk001, porque cuando las cosas le van bien a Siria, aparecen por primera vez usuarios nuevos metiendo bulla, usuarios que no vuelven a aparecer. Los envío directamente al ignore y me queda el hilo limpio, limpio...
> Mis habitantes del ignore son: trolls, trolls cita trolls, los que discuten eternamente con trolls (y seguramente lo son, con el objetivo de ensuciar el hilo y desalentar a los nuevos visitantes), los proyijadistas (porque lo que suelen traer es propaganda, y su objetivo es intoxicar), los prootanicos (porque para lo que dicen ya tengo información de primera mano todos los dias con falsimedia), los que de forma habitual son extremadamente groseros y maleducados (porque guardar las formas es importante para una convivencia placentera), y por fin... los que se dedican a incluir porno en el hilo (porque me distrae en exceso intentar entender las motivaciones del que lo hace).
> Y dicho esto, muchas gracias a todos los que aportáis al hilo, especialmente a Harman, que por su tenacidad y constancia no se si pensar que lo hace de forma altruista o como trabajo por encargo, pero sea como sea, me parece excelente e imprescindible, tanto como Leonor en Libia durante la agresión a Libia.
> Gracias a todos y ¡Viva Siria!





Harman dijo:


> _Altruista.
> 
> No es lo único que hago de manera altruista, pero eso son otras historias…
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _He visto la convocatoria por ahí, por si hay alguien aquí de Valencia.
> Me resulta curioso que Siria aglutine apoyos tan dispares: comunistas, fascistas, anarquistas, nancys, todo tipo de gente apoya a Siria por uno u otro motivo. Obviamente la gran mayoría de gente se queda con el lado progre de la movida, el canal oficial, y llora por víctimas seleccionadas y pone el grito en el cielo por los revolusionarios kurdos. _
> 
> 
> ...





pgas dijo:


> Mi granito de arena al articulo de Magnier, la traducción tuneada con Deepl; en ella subrayo lo que me llama la atención (enfasis en negrita), y una omisión, ningún rol para Irán, aunque algo habrá hecho!
> 
> En este drama de Afrin se pone de relieve la intervención rusa al mismo nivel que la de Damasco, contraponiéndola por completo a la de EEUU por medio de sus proxies kurdos. De acuerdo con el autor, ahora los kurdos son solo marionetas en el teatro sirio.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Freedom of Expression, The Denial of the
> 
> 
> La libertad de expresión, la negación del "derecho a opinar": el inexorable deslizamiento de Gran Bretaña hacia el fascismo
> ...





mazuste dijo:


> 1) Hazeh todavía no está liberado, pero cerca, los civiles de Hazeh enviaron noticias
> de que estaban empujando a los terroristas fuera de laciudad, vieron lo que sucedió
> en Saqba que los civiles expulsaron a los terroristas y que la ciudad está casi entera.
> Los civiles están tratando desesperadamente de preservar todo lo que queda después
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> En Siria no hay ningún BANDO SUBLEVADO. Hay una invasión por fuerzas interpuestas contra la que el ejército sirio ha tenido que llevar a cabo una dura y difícil guerra de contrainsurgencia. Tampoco es una lucha de "comunistas" contra "fascistas". Es un combate a muerte entre la civilización y la barbarie (al servicio de oscuros poderes). La víctima, el pueblo de Siria, al que han defendido con bravura sus FFAA.





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha@sayed_ridha 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Several Faylaq al-Rahman militants surrender to SAA in KafrBatna
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _The National es EAU_
> 
> 
> Turkey is days away from undoing a long-standing American policy in Syria - The National
> ...





SadButTrue dijo:


> Syria's Assad visits battle-scarred Ghouta - YouTube



#63


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Mar 2018)

_resumen sin trolls, sigue_



harman dijo:


> ivan sidorenko@ivansidorenko1 8 minhace 8 minutos
> 
> #syria #aleppo thousands demonstrate against the turkish enemy & the turkish aggression on afrin and aleppo countryside in saad allah al jaberi roundabout in the center of the city
> *
> ...





harman dijo:


> within syria@withinsyriablog 9 minhace 9 minutos
> 
> today faylaq al-rahman fighters begin surrendering in larger numbers than usual ... It's clear that they no longer trust the judgment of their radical leadership that's apparently separated from reality
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> kevork almassian
> ‏
> @kevorkalmassian
> 
> ...





harman dijo:


> yusha yuseef@mig29_ 6 minhace 6 minutos
> 
> *+18 : More than 39 of syrian people killed by militants rocket which hit jaramana area in damascus
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> el asalto continua, el ejercito está tomando zonas que se suponían impenetrables hasta ahora, los yihadistas están perdidos en ghouta, solo es cuestión de tiempo que los autobuses verdes se lleven a todos de damasco hacia idlib.
> 
> Mientras tanto la 4º divisón mecanizada ya ha sido movilizada a yarmouk para echar a daesh de al-qadam.
> 
> ...





aksturiax dijo:


> la guerra pretendía balcanizar siria, tirando el gobierno secular y fragmentándola en sus distintas tribus, etnias y sectas.
> Está pasando todo lo contrario, lo que se está diluyendo es la solidaridad interna entre los miembros de tribus, etnias y sectas.
> Hoy hay kurdos de afrin que confían más en el gobierno secular de assad que en sus propios dirigentes, miembros tribales al este del èufrates que reniegan de sus líderes, sunís que le han visto la cara al "gobierno religioso".
> 
> ...





miguellacano dijo:


> la balcanización es una práctica que va en paralelo al "uso" de bestias yihadistas, desde hace decenios.y, evidentemente, aún hoy. No será fácil reunificar siria. Pero el presidente assad ha sabido sortear las trampas. Maniobró con habilidad para mantener de su lado a los empresarios, a las minorías religiosas y a los ciudadanos de bién. El sectarismo y el independentismo, que tanto daño han hecho en tantos lugares, y hacen, lo ha mantenido a raya. Patria, honor y lealtad es uno de los himnos del ejército sirio. Han sido su "doctrina". Por eso tiene a millones a su lado. De todos los colores.





harman dijo:


> _donde no hay, no se puede pedir..._
> 
> 
> wael@waelalrussi 8 hhace *8 horas*
> ...





harman dijo:


> ivan sidorenko@ivansidorenko1 9 hhace 9 horas
> 
> #syria #aleppo syrian reporter talking about how he recently wandered in a gathering of more than 400 cars of displaced people of #afrin all of them kurds near aleppo central prison waiting for approval to continue towards manbij & then to east of euphrates.
> #twitterkurds #kurds
> ...





la mano negra dijo:


> aquí se ve con claridad lo que son los kurdos y por qué absolutamente nadie los quiere en oriente medio. Son unos contrabandistas , salteadores de caminos y mercenarios sin escrúpulos ¿ cómo pueden pedir un rescate al gobierno sirio por devolverle los cadáveres de los combatientes sirios voluntarios que fueron a pelear y murieron por ellos contra los invasores turcos ? ¿ se puede ser más miserable ?
> 
> Erdogan es una hiena pero los kurdos son peores que eso.





harman dijo:


> watanisy@watanisy 59 minhace 59 minutos
> 
> less than 1 km seperate army who advance east of valley to army in west of valley ain terma
> *
> ...





harman dijo:


> wael@waelalrussi 34 minhace 34 minutos
> 
> air strikes targeting #jai positions in east qalamun.
> *
> ...





txarra dijo:


> basel (al-assad) era un arrogante, de hecho murió en un accidente de coche pegándose contra uan rotonda, yendo a toda hostia en un día de niebla sin el cinturón. El saber toda la vida que iba a ser el sucesor y ser educado con ese objetivo seguramente hicieron que se convirtiera en una especia de joffrey.
> 
> Bashar se suponía que era el hermano menor que se iba a dedicar a ser oftalmólogo y no se inmiscuiría en los temas políticos de siria, cosa que no sucedió. Su personalidad es tranquila y mucho mas humilde, cosa que produce simpatía en una población acostumbrada a la arrogancia de las clases altas.
> 
> ...





makko dijo:


> ¿por qué todos los trolls otanicos del hilo, sean nuevos o antiguos, tienen el mismo estilo a la hora de escribir? Siempre es la misma mezcla de chulería prepotente indocumentada y mierda en la boca con el insulto por delante. No se pueden distinguir los unos de los otros.
> Me parece raro. A los demás foreros asiduos, sin leer su nick, por el contenido más o menos les puedo identificar.





harman dijo:


> _y casi siempre es el mismo personaje._
> 
> _ cambia de careta para parecer que son más.
> O si tiene que estar en modo antipático o desagradable. _





harman dijo:


> wael@waelalrussi 5 minhace 5 minutos
> 
> situation update:
> #eastghouta southern pocket
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> yo siempre pensé eran multicuentas de una misma persona.
> 
> Ed.
> Después de seguir leyendo el hilo, veo harman llegó a la misma conclusión que yo.
> ...





bookchin777 dijo:


> el territorio del lince
> 
> *no está mal, pero es poco*
> lunes, 19 de marzo de 2018
> ...





pgas dijo:


> lonchi, bartolin, y sus hamijos terroristas cogen el bus verde
> 
> 
> [font=&quot]*24 resistance axis*‏ @*syria_hezb_iran*​ 16 shace 16 segundosmás
> ...





harman dijo:


> *syrian war report – march 21, 2018: Three chemical weapons attacks are prevented *
> 
> syrian war report
> 
> ...





aksturiax dijo:


> pero si a jomeini le hicieron su contrarevolución islámica desde parís. Aquí los únicos aliados de las teocracias han sido siempre los mismos contra los mismos.
> 
> us had extensive contact with ayatollah khomeini before iran revolution | world news | the guardian
> 
> jomeini era el follacabras moderado de la época puesto para reconducir una revolución lejos de la órbita de la urss, así que los otánicos del hilo le deben las gracias y un respeto a la teocracia iraní. Son más aliados suyos que de rusia, con la que tienen bastantes desavenencias.





glor199 dijo:


> 30 yihadistas se rinden al ejercito sirio en harasta ahora mismo.
> 
> ---------- post added 21-mar-2018 at 17:54 ----------
> 
> a por ellos que son pocos y cobardes!



#194


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Mar 2018)

_...sigue..._



pgas dijo:


> *Residente de E Ghouta rechaza las mentiras de los medios: 'El Ejército sirio nos salvó' (VIDEO)*
> 
> 21.03.2018
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Qalaat Al Mudiq@QalaatAlMudiq 3 hHace 3 horas _pro rata_
> 
> #Pt. Pro-Assad forces based in area of Nubul-Zahraa intensively shelling Kimar with artillery following its takeover by #OliveBranch forces.
> *
> ...





ccartech dijo:


> TorkeyTork
> SAA descubre un túnel utilizado por Faylaq al Rahman y HTS en Kafr Batna: 15 m de profundidad, 3 km de longitud, tres niveles, con un hospital de campaña y una red de comunicaciones
> 
> .
> Twitter





Harman dijo:


> TØM CΛT@TomtheBasedCat 1 minhace 1 minuto
> 
> Most likely this is the next phase of operations. The aim is to ultimately isolate Jobar, but Ain Tarma also contains Rahman's most elite units that have held this line for several years. Applying the pressure to Ain Tarma from the south is a means to force them to retreat west.
> *
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Después de ver que el avance sobre Hazeh fue demasiado optimista, vuelvo a teorizar.
> 
> Así pues, si partimos del argumento de la posibilidad de un lento avance sobre Ain Tarma, yo creo la mejor opción es avanzar desde Hamouriyah hacia Irbin, de modo que en posteriores dias se ataque tanto a Hazeh, Zamalka asi como Ain Tarma, no desde el sur, sino desde el norte.






MiguelLacano dijo:


> Efectivamente, Basel fue un “príncipe” nefasto. Por ello indicaba que su accidente resultó, amén de esperable (por cuanto era un energúmeno a los mandos de un bólido), providencial. Esa muerte estúpida, seguramente, resultó en beneficio, por más que resulten palabras duras.
> 
> Es una, la mayor, de las debilidades del sistema monárquico. La pura humanidad hace que se escoja por estricta genética, de manera ciega. Y si se suma una pésima formación, que a veces increiblemente ocurre, deviene en pérdida de toda la ventaja que, por otro lado, aporta la monarquía, sobre todo la constitucional. A un Marco Aurelio, elegido por su padre adoptivo Antonio Pío, puede suceder un Cómodo, hijo legítimo pero un verdadero desastre. A un Carlos III le puede heredar un Carlos IV o, aún peor, un Fernando VII.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Salaar Ali@Elly_Ammar 8 minhace 8 minutos
> 
> #OliveBranchOperation #Aleppo #TSK #FSA #YPG #SDF #SAA
> Olive Branch forces are now targeting area between Burj al Qas, Kafr Khashin and Al Qai'r (all West of Nubl) with heavy artillery. It may well be preparatory bombardment before storming Burj al Qas & Al Qa'ir (under YPG/NDF)
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 30 shace 30 segundos
> 
> #Syria #Damascus #EastGhouta #EasternGhouta #East_Ghouta #Eastern_Ghouta
> According to reports from eastern Ghouta
> ...





Harman dijo:


> George Galloway@georgegalloway 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> This is the most beautiful video you will ever see. This is the most beautiful song you will ever hear. Ahed Tamimi is the bravest girl you will ever see. We are the land and she is the water. She is the lioness the Palestinians, the Arabs. FreeAhedTamimi #Palestine #Jerusalem
> *
> ...





Glor199 dijo:


> Grandes los de Anna news, gente que ha sido herida muchas veces y que siguen al pie del canon en primera linea de batalla. Luego quieren hacernos creer lo que nos cuentan la gentuza de los medios de comunicacion occidentales.





Harman dijo:


> _Alguien me ha pedido antes una fotografía de Damasco,_
> 
> 
> vanessa beeley@VanessaBeeley 2 hHace 2 horas
> ...





Saturnin dijo:


> *SIRIA y RUSIA preparadas para defender Damasco de cualquier agresión norteamericana*
> 
> SIRIA y RUSIA preparadas para defender Damasco de cualquier agresión yanqui





silent lurker dijo:


> El hilo de Siria es fiel reflejo de la fauna que pulula por burbuja.info.
> 
> Dicen que es tendencioso y efectivamente lo es, o defiendes a las ratas que de un color u otro han provocado todos estos años de violencia y miseria o no te queda otra opción que sentir simpatía y apoyo hacia un sistema de gobierno que no es ideal desde la óptica occidental pero posee valores que lo hace mas próximo que los bárbaros barbudos financiados por países hostiles a Siria.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army rolls on against cornered Nusra, FSA militants in southern East Ghouta pocket
> _*El ejército sirio se enfrenta a los acorralados militantes de Nusra y las FSA en el sur de Gouta oriental.
> Andrew Illingworth.
> 22/03/2018 0
> ...





Zhukov dijo:


> Avisan de que las flotas americanas y rusas adoptan despliegues de combate en el Mediterráneo
> 
> ESCALATION: US assumes naval attack posture - Fort Russ
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Supuestamente habían reducido el nivel de alerta de la Defensa anti aérea._
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Why the UK, the EU and the US Gang-Up on Russia | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization
> 
> 
> Por qué el Reino Unido, la UE y los EE.UU. se ponen nerviosos con Rusia
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Israel está preparando un nuevo ataque contra el Líbano, por supuesto, para provocar una respuesta iraní. Todo está preparado de antemano ya q Israel, com el pez rémora, está adherido al tiburón yanki.
> 
> Utilizando su posición de comandante de la Otan, el Almirante yanki Foggo prepara sus fuerzas navales de los países miembros de la OTAN en contra de Rusia y, al mismo tiempo, como Comandante de las fuerzas navales de Yankilñandia en Europa, envía la 6ª Flota preparando Juniper - Cobra, ejercicio conjunto Israelo-Yanki, dirigido contra Irán.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> maytham@maytham956 18 minHace 18 minutos
> 
> #Breaking The majority of Jaysh al-Islam militants do not want to be evacuated to northwest Syria (reportedly due to deep political strife with #HTS in the region) and would rather reconcile themselves and the city of Douma with the Syrian government.
> *
> ...





Glor199 dijo:


> Amigo no se lo que quieres decir pero Idlib ya tenia frontera con Turquia, nada cambia. Y con respecto a que Turquia no lo va a permitir, el SAA junto con Hezbollah ya han jodido antes a sus proxys y no han podido impedirlo, recuerdo como Erdogan decia que Aleppo caeria cuando estos rompieron el cerco y al final se llevo una ostia. El SAA avanzo muy rapido en Idlib pero tomar las principales ciudades de esa zona será mas dificil y mas teniendo en cuenta que Idlib ya tenia frontera con Turquia y estos Iban a meter material a tope. Ghouta corria prisa, estaba consumiendo muchos recursos en la capital.





Vodkaconhielo dijo:


> Si cambia, Idlib NO estaba conectada con la frontera norte con Azaz.
> 
> Cuando Turquia toma Afrin se unen Idlib y Azaz que antes estaban separados
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha@sayed_ridha 1 minHace 1 minuto
> 
> قوات الجيش العربي السوري تسيطر على كامل وادي عين ترما بعد اشتباكات عنيفة مع المجموعات المسلحة المنتشرة في المنطقة
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis@Syria_Hezb_Iran 36 minhace 36 minutos
> 
> BREAKING: #SAA units completely liberate #EinTerma Valley, link up at Khair market - Meat company axis, continue advance towards #FAR/ #HTS fortress of Ein Terma. #Ghouta #DamascusSteel
> *
> ...



#269


----------



## ZHU DE (24 Mar 2018)

"Debemos apoyar a Siria contra la moronegrada, pero, ¡un momento! el gobierno sirio es rojo, no puede ser, tiene que ser facha, ¡pero lo apoya hasta el Partido Comunista local! que no, que es facha, si no, menudo ridículo estamos haciendo"

Mode fachapandi off.


----------



## Justo Bueno (25 Mar 2018)

ZHU DE dijo:


> "Debemos apoyar a Siria contra la moronegrada, pero, ¡un momento! el gobierno sirio es rojo, no puede ser, tiene que ser facha, ¡pero lo apoya hasta el Partido Comunista local! que no, que es facha, si no, menudo ridículo estamos haciendo"
> 
> Mode fachapandi off.



::



Harman dijo:


> Kevork Almassian@KevorkAlmassian 41 minhace 41 minutos
> 
> The #NATO backed Islamist militants in #EasternGhouta fired cluster rockets on al-Thawra street and Shahbandar square in #Damascus.
> No casualties reported yet.
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Creo que la guerra en Siria ha superado a quienes lanzaron esta barbaridad. De primera mano, la alianza contra ese país era muy seria. Estaban Turquía y los sátrapas, con Arabia Saudita a la cabeza, respaldados por Israel y EEUU, haciendo de comparsas el resto de los “aliados occidentales”. Cada uno tenía sus razones y esperaba tener un beneficio que merecía la pena, con creces. En lo que todos coincidían era en “balcanizar” Siria y, a la postre, hacerla desaparecer.
> 
> Irán, desde el principio, asumió que no podía dejar que se destruyera Siria. El régimen de los ayatolás sería el siguiente en la lista y de hecho, Siria, sólo era el anticipo del mismo proyecto. Israel siempre tiene como primordial destruir cualquier país que pueda amenazar su insultante superioridad militar en el área. Les traen al pairo las eventuales consecuencias a nivel mundial. Gesto deleznable y peligroso, uno más del sionismo. Sin olvidar que no por ello una teocracia, como la iraní, deja de ser menos repulsiva.
> 
> ...





TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Iniciado por Vodkaconhielo Ver Mensaje
> 
> Lo resaltado jamas lo he olvidado y siempre lo he repetido aqui en este hilo, de hecho me la he pasado denunciando el papel de Turquia de principal instigador en la invasion de Siria.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Creo que no necesita traducción,_
> 
> 
> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 1 h
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Al hilo de lo comentado, traigo a colación un artículo paradigmático. El autor es Michael Karadjis, ilustre miembro de Socialist Alliance, una organización internacional anti-capitalista, anti-imperialista, eco-pacifista, pro-liberación de los "pueblos" y no se qué más.
> 
> Con un par, defiende a los "luchadores por la libertad" y denuncia los "crímenes del régimen"...
> 
> ...





Atalaya dijo:


> Hola Miguel, el problema es que por tu ideología no eres capaz de detectar a los troskistas en cambio a los "rojos" con pedigree como yo nunca nos pasa eso, los olemos de lejos. Con sus actitudes están empeñados en revindicar la memoria de Ramón Mercader
> 
> Sobre ellos existe una frase de Fidel Castro "En un principio podíamos pensar que estaban equivocados, pero hoy en día está claro que actuan como agentes imperialistas"





Duisenberg dijo:


> Con el permiso de Atalaya, yo añadiría otra frase dicha por Antonio Gramsci, que retrata a la perfección la calaña que son los trotskistas: "El Trotskismo es la puta del Fascismo".





BookChin777 dijo:


> ************
> 
> _Y ésta es la nueva versión del imperio romano_:
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Maxim A. Suchkov@MSuchkov_ALM 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> The House Intelligence Committee has voted to formally end its #Russia probe. Lawmakers found no evidence of collusion between associates of President @realDonaldTrump and #Moscow.
> *
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> 13 de marzo. Me encanta ver el águila bicéfala imperial en los uniformes rusos. Por cierto, es la prima hermana de la que se puede admirar en la Puerta Bisagra de Toledo. Y en tantos otros edificios del rey-emperador Carlos I de España. Reivindican la idea imperial romano-bizantina, de un ecumene romano-cristiano unido. En las actuales FFAA rusas conviven símbolos zaristas con otros de época soviética. Envidia, sana, me dan.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=12&v=l5mCGM7vPoo





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Faylaq Al-Rahman acuerda un acuerdo de alto el fuego en East Ghouta*
> 
> "BEIRUT, LÍBANO (8 :30 p. M.) - Hace unos minutos, Faylaq Al-Rahman anunció que habían aceptado los términos de cese el fuego establecidos por el Centro de Reconciliación de Rusia en East Ghouta esta tarde. Según informes locales, Faylaq Al-Rahman acordó detener todas las operaciones contra el Ejército Árabe Sirio (SAA) con el fin de iniciar conversaciones de paz una vez más con el gobierno. El alto el fuego comenzará a las 12:00 a.m. (Tiempo de Damasco) y será abierto. Una fuente del ejército sirio le dijo a Al-Masdar esta noche que los militares están exigiendo a Faylaq Al-Rahman que se reconcilie con el gobierno o acepte el transporte a Idlib."
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> No, definitivamente esta noticia no va a salir en el telediario de esta noche. Ni en la Secta ni en 13tv y tampoco en la "republicana" TV3
> 
> 
> Al menos 35 muertos por el impacto de cohetes en un mercado de Damasco | SOS Cristianos en Siria





Harman dijo:


> Kevork Almassian@KevorkAlmassian 5 minhace 5 minutos
> 
> Failaq al-Rahman terror group which controls Jobar, Zamalka, Ain Tarma & Arbin asked the #SyrianArmy a safe passage for its militants to #Idlib.
> #EasternGhouta
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Yo no me haría ilusiones con Turquía. Es una potencia militar temible. Un pueblo acostumbrado a las duras. Nacionalista como pocos.
> 
> La desgracia es Erdogán y su "euro-yihadismo" o "yihadismo de rostro humano". Apoya a todas las alimañas habidas y por haber. Es el principal responsable de la salvajada en Siria.
> 
> ...





NoRTH dijo:


> Yo llevo diciendo desde el minuto uno ojito con el Erdogan....los payasos que le rien sus gracias en este hilo igual el dia menos pensado se haran caca en los pantalones





Iskra dijo:


> Lo de que hay que tener cuidado con el turco no creo que haya casi nadie que lo haya puesto en duda en en este foro. Lamentablemente, los sirios no lo tuvieron la década pasada (por muchos motivos, eso sí), los kurdos siempre lo han padecido (especialmente los "sobraditos" de Afrin (la gente, la dirigencia no sé yo), los rusos y los otánicos a saber...y de los armenios mejor no hablo, que ellos saben especialmente lo hijos de la gran pu** que pueden llegar a ser.





Harman dijo:


> _Algunos le seguimos llamando *Cerdogan*.
> 
> Y no nos hemos olvidado que es un HdP y tiene su propia agenda.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Los primeros informes indican que Turquía terminará la Operación Olive Branch el viernes (sin confirmar)
> *
> "BEIRUT, LÍBANO (9:40 P.M.) - Según los primeros informes de los activistas pro-oposición, el régimen turco está listo para anunciar, mañana, el final de su operación militar de dos meses en el norte de Alepo. Los activistas a favor de la oposición afirmaron que el presidente turco, Recep Tayyip Erdogan, anunciará la conclusión de la Operación Olive Branch en la reunión del Partido Justicia y Desarrollo. Además, estos activistas alegan que Turquía no llevará a cabo una operación militar para capturar Tal Rifa'at en el norte de Alepo; en su lugar, establecerán puntos de observación para evitar que el YPG kurdo ingrese al área. Desde el lanzamiento de la Operación Olive Branch el 20 de enero, el ejército turco y sus aliados rebeldes se han apoderado de casi toda la región de Afrin, que incluye la ciudad de Afrin y gran parte del noroeste de Alepo. "
> 
> ...





ccartech dijo:


> Despuess de 7 años de guerra los Sirios y sus aliados optaron limpiar al Isis, recuperar la mayor cantidad recursos posibles para estabilizar y sostener los gastos de guerra.
> 
> Recuperaron Aleppo, zona estrategica si las hay ademas de una poblacion importante e industrias.
> Consiguieron pactar con los EEUU de ir contra el Isis .
> ...





Glor199 dijo:


> Siguen las negociaciones en Ghouta mientras los primeros buses verdes de yihadistas se Marchan a Idlib, por eso es importante dejar a Idlib pwra el final, mientras los terroristas tengan un lugar donde ir se rendiran una vez acorralados, si no no les quedaria otra que luchar, a demas Idlib es campo abierto con ciudades pequeñas, alli seran pasto de la aviacion, mientras que en entornos urbanos las Ratas lo tienen mas facil pwra defenderse. Mientras tanto se masacran entre ellos.



#347


----------



## Justo Bueno (25 Mar 2018)

El 24 de Marzo de 1999, la OTAN comenzó a bombardear Yugoslavia, arrojando 23,000 bombas / misiles y matando a 1,000 civiles. La campaña de bombardeos de 78 días incluyó ataques contra hospitales, estaciones de TV / radio, mercados abarrotados, trenes de pasajeros e incluso un campamento de refugiados. Fue la primera vez que la OTAN utilizaba la fuerza militar sin la aprobación del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU.


----------



## Justo Bueno (27 Mar 2018)

_...sigue... 23/03/18_



Harman dijo:


> Минобороны России@mod_russia 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> #SYRIA #EasternGhouta Civilians are returning to liberated settlements. There people, who left dangerous area 3 or 4 days ago. In total, 6,500 civilians returned to Kafr Batna and Saqba. Officers of the Russian Reconciliation Centre provide humanitarian assistance to them
> *
> ...





delhierro dijo:


> Como algunos deciamos Trump no es más que Regan 2.0. Con varios problemas.
> 
> 1.- Putin ( que no es mi heroe) no es Gorbi.
> 
> ...





Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Sobre todo que la economía de 2018 no es la de 1980. En esa época la Reaganomic consistió en subir las tasas de interés para fortalecer al Dólar y recibir financiación del resto del mundo, aumentando el gasto en defensa para que actuara como motor del crecimiento USA. Si Trump como parece intenta hacer lo mismo, se le derrumba la bolsa, le explotan varias burbujas, y deja a varios de sus aliados a los pies de los caballos.





Harman dijo:


> Wael@WaelAlRussi 30 minhace 30 minutos
> 
> Breaking:
> Terrorists accepted the Syrian government terms to hand over the following areas in #EastGhouta
> ...





mazuste dijo:


> El viernes y el sábado serán días importantes en Ghouta Este... muchas facciones
> terroristas en diferentes bolsillos.
> 
> Los terroristas de Harasta ya están en el proceso de hacer viaje a Jihadistan Idlib,
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Militantes del este de Ghouta serán transportados a Afrin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael@WaelAlRussi 52 minHace 52 minutos
> 
> Jobar in #EastGhouta now is terrorists-free
> The terrorists withdrew from their positions in the area to Eirbin
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Parece que Douma también se ha sumado al acuerdo de espantá..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Within Syria@WithinSyriaBlog 11 minHace 11 minutos
> 
> Many reports suggested that the SAA and the Tiger Forces are heading to Daraa after the battle in Ghouta ... regarding this, it's important to note that there is a ceasefire agreement with the US in the south, and Syria didn't break any similar agreements before, like in Idlib
> 
> ...





Pato Sentado dijo:


> Imagino que entre los "evacuados por razones humanitarias" de las bolsas estaran todos los miembros de grupos terroristas islamicos conocidos como SAS, SBS, KSK, Delta Force, Marine Recon, TACP, COFUSCO y otros...





txarra dijo:


> no me esperaba que al-qaeda + rahman rendirían todo lo que tienen en Ghouta tan rápido, estaba claro que no eran capaces de resistir, pero una ofensiva a esa zona hubiera costado demasiados muertos, ya hemos visto cuantos soldados han muerto intentando penetrar las lineas de Jobar y Ein Tarma. Esta es una de las mayores derrotas que han sufrido los yihadistas verdes en toda la guerra, a la par de Alepo o la perdida de un tercio de Idlib.
> 
> En mi opinión lo de Douma es por presiones externas e internas, Jaish al-islam es un proxy Saudí, hará lo que le diga Arabia y en esta movida arabia va junto a Israel y EEUU, estos claramente no quieren que los verdes se retiren de Damasco, esa bolsa ha sido un auténtico suplicio para el gobierno, teniendo que destinar miles y miles de soldados para controlarlo. Si los rebeldes se largan una gran cantidad de soldados estarán libres y los frentes activos serán pocos, por lo que recuerdo lo que queda es.
> 
> ...





mazuste dijo:


> *Rusia cerró los cielos de Siria para la aviación del "Gran Pindostan" y sus cómplices
> *
> 
> La coalición occidental cesará por un período indefinido los vuelos de aviones
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _En la pagina de la última noticia del colega *mazuste* hay otro articulo de interés referente a la guerra electrónica con un bonito video promocional._
> 
> 
> http://новости-россии.ru-an.info/но...-остановила-всю-навигацию-в-средиземном-море/
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Navstéva يزور @Navsteva 29 minHace 29 minutos
> 
> #Ghouta
> 
> ...





#404


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (27 Mar 2018)

Pillo sitio, interesante hilo.


----------



## Justo Bueno (27 Mar 2018)

Cota de malla dijo:


> Pillo sitio, interesante hilo.



_Gracias! Todo feedback es bienvenido. Pero sobretodo se agradece la lectura de éste compendio/resumen del hilo de Siria, y las ganas de saber. Seguimos._



Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 12 minHace 12 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Damascus #EastGhouta #EasternGhouta #East_Ghouta #Eastern_Ghouta Firas Sultan the Commander of Homeland Shield Forces a Ally of the Syrian Arab Army who helped play a big role in defeating the Militants in Eastern Ghouta - Congratulations on the victory
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> jaro@ischark 4 minhace 4 minutos
> 
> The days when my city would be bombarded by missiles and mortar shells are over. The damned district of Jobar should stand the way it is- a reminder of what happens when you let Islamist lunatics take over your neighborhoods.
> Hard to believe that Damascus is soon free of terror.
> ...





jgrr dijo:


> Off tipic, aunque guarda una relación directa con esta guerra.
> 
> El primer baño de sangre
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> MoA - John Bolton - The Man With A Hammer Is Looking For Nails
> 
> 
> John Bolton - El hombre con un martillo está buscando clavos
> ...



*



txarra dijo:



Elite Syrian Army troops deploy to Douma for next East Ghouta battle

El ejercito se prepara para la próxima batalla en Duma, después de que Jaish haya rechazado salir de la bolsa hacia Idlib o Daraa. Ahora que tanto Harasta (actualmente bajo control del gobierno) como los demás suburbios de Faylaq y al-qaeda se han rendido Jaish es el único grupo que queda dispuesto a combatir. Aprovechando la ventaja de luchar en una zona urbana poblada con numerosos civiles Jaish se prepara para su última batalla.

Duma es lo único que le queda a ese grupo, aunque tiene presencia en otros territorios nunca ha disfrutado de gran relevancia ni en el norte (predominio de al-qaeda y ahrar) ni en el sur (predominio del frente sur + alqaeda). Cuando pierdan Douma no sera raro ver que el grupo sea engullido por otros mas poderosos, por lo tanto es lógico que intenten aguantar.

Se ha mencionado la presencia de fuerzas especiales extranjeras en Douma, probablemente es cierto, pero a estas alturas queda descartada cualquier intervención para salval lo que queda de Ghouta, por mucho que Haley siga haciendo la gilipollas en el consejo de seguridad. A esas fuerzas solo les queda una salida, negociar con los rusos y sirios para que los manden al este del éufrates, como pasó en Alepo.

Hacer clic para expandir...






Peineto dijo:



Un mes ha tardado el Tigre en reventar Guta, una zona que parecía inexpugnable con el consiguiente dolor de muelas y de cartera de U,Sociedad Anónima y sus fincas satélites. Ya pueden despotricar, rebuznar o cocear. Han perdido y, además no pueden hacer nada más que eso: echar espumarajos por el hozico. Que se jodan.

Hacer clic para expandir...





mazuste dijo:



Dicen que Russia ya hizo un trato para liberar a los asesores británicos
y USAnos capturados y los que están en Douma. Todos los rehenes
existentes deberán ser liberados en la primera parte del trato.

El ejército sirio garantizará un paso seguro para 7.000 militantes y sus
familias a Idlib, a cambio de la entrega de las zonas, el mapa de túneles
y los prisioneros.

En esta vaina es porque USA y UK no mueven nada sospechoso, además
de que han comprobado (aparte del Mediterraneo) que la activación de los 
sistemas electrónicos rusos les está afectando en territorio sirio

Hacer clic para expandir...




ccartech dijo:



@TopeteGLZ
44 sHace 44 segundos
Más
MAPA Damasco - 23 Marzo 2018






BASURA INGLESA USANDO CIVILES PARA PROTEGERSE.

Hacer clic para expandir...




ccartech dijo:



Creo que falta aun, los Kurdos estan al horno.
Reìtero Siria estaba perdida.
En caso que la tecnologia Rusa sea tan superior como dicen la relacion de fuerza cambia drasticamente. 
Los Rusos tuvieron una politica coherente, no asi Occidente.
La interna EEUU muestra muchas marchas y contra marchas, la OTAN tambien tiene su interna.
Creo que de aca a unos años esto va a seguir desmadrandose.
En caso de ser cierto que reabran el frente de Daraa antes que las bolsas, es una jugada que tiene que estar respaldada por una superioridad tecnologica enorme. 
Es la unica forma ademas de la muñeca del Ruso como para que Israel, grite pero se quede quieto.
Yo no me animo a aventurar como va a seguir esto.
Tampoco me animo a asegurar esa diferencia tecnologica.
Por cierto despues de las elecciones Rusas freezaron el tema de los ex espias. je

Si los EEUU traicionan a los Kurdos van a tener problemas a corto plazo.
Otro temita ahi es que van a hacer con las 3 localidades al norte de Raqqa que estan a manos de los Sirios. je. Eso es una bomba de tiempo.

Hacer clic para expandir...




Ultimate dijo:



Syrian Army reduces East Ghouta pocket by 90 percent one month after launching offensive - Map update
El ejército sirio reduce el bolsillo de Ghouta Oriental en un 90% un mes después del lanzamiento de la ofensiva - Actualización del mapa
Andrew Illingworth.
24/03/2018 0






Situación militar en Ghouta Oriental para el 23 de marzo de 2018 (Fuente: Maxim Mansour / Syrian Digital Media).

BEIRUT, LÍBANO (7:00 a.m.) - Sólo un par de días antes de que transcurra un mes desde el lanzamiento de su operación "Damasco Steel" contra los grupos rebeldes armados en Ghouta Oriental y el ejército sirio, se ha logrado reducir en un 90 por ciento la que alguna vez fue una zona altamente activa de insurgencia cerca de la capital nacional.

En los últimos acontecimientos, el ejército sirio llevó a la mesa de negociaciones a militantes de la zona más meridional de Ghouta oriental tras romper sus principales líneas defensivas, que estaban ancladas alrededor del valle de Ayn Tarma y los distritos de Jisreen, Saqba, Kafr Batna y Hammuriyah.

Los elementos insurgentes de los distritos de Jobar, Zamalka, Hazzah y Arbeen deben ser evacuados al noroeste de Siria o reconciliarse con el gobierno sirio.

Además, los acontecimientos en Harasta se aceleraron una vez que los yihadistas del grupo militante Ahrar al-Sham comenzaron a partir hacia el noroeste de Siria -en el plazo de un día, todos los combatientes del grupo rebelde fueron evacuados y las fuerzas gubernamentales se trasladaron al distrito para establecer un control total sobre el mismo.

Ahora sólo queda la antigua ciudad de distrito de Douma, controlada por los rebeldes, tan aislada y singular que los analistas ni siquiera deberían hablar más de un "bolsillo de Ghouta Oriental".

Se cree que la ciudad y la mayoría de los militantes que actualmente la tienen se reconciliarán con el gobierno sirio.

Hacer clic para expandir...




Harman dijo:



Hassan Ridha@sayed_ridha 4 hHace 4 horas

No final agreement for Jaish al-Islam's stronghold Douma, but the group will be releasing more than 3,000 prisoners as a gesture
*
No existe un acuerdo definitivo para la Douma, la fortaleza de Jaish al-Islam, pero el grupo liberará a más de 3.000 prisioneros como gesto.


Sospecho que los “asesores” extranjeros no están recibiendo un trato de favor en la negociaciones.

---------- Post added 24-mar-2018 at 09:09 ----------

***​


Дepлorabлe Russian@TeamTrumpRussia 32 minHace 32 minutos

The US presidential election was a national fun for the American public for quite a long time. In fact,power has always had only one party.The Deep State Party.Trump's case just proved that.When the POTUS once wanted to change the system,the system have brutally murdered him.#JFK
*
Las elecciones presidenciales de Estados Unidos fueron una diversión nacional para el público estadounidense durante mucho tiempo. De hecho, el poder siempre ha tenido un solo partido. El caso de Deep State Party. Trump acaba de demostrarlo. Cuando el POTUS una vez quiso cambiar el sistema, el sistema lo ha asesinado brutalmente.

Hacer clic para expandir...




Cazarrecompensas dijo:



Siria - El pueblo de la Gouta celebra la entrada del Ejército y la VICTORIA - 23 Marzo 2018 - YouTube

Hacer clic para expandir...




Harman dijo:



-GEROMAN - @GeromanAT 32 minHace 32 minutos

-GEROMAN - Retwitteó Strategic News

Meanwhile in #FreeIdlib...


Strategic News@StrategicNews1 hoy

VBIED attack near the national hospital at #Idlib. At least 15 killed and wounded. #Syria
*
Ataque de VBIED cerca del hospital nacional en #Idlib. Al menos 15 muertos y heridos. #Siria






​

Hacer clic para expandir...




Harman dijo:



Минобороны России@mod_russia 10 minHace 10 minutos

#SYRIA #EasternGhouta More than 700 civilians have left Eastern Ghouta via #Muhayam al-Wafedin CP this morning. Since the humanitarian pauses were introduced, more than 105,000 people have left the Eastern Ghouta
*
Más de 700 civiles han abandonado Gouta oriental por Muhayam al-Wafedin CP esta mañana. Desde que se introdujeron las pausas humanitarias, más de 105.000 personas han abandonado el Ghouta oriental.







---------- Post added 24-mar-2018 at 11:27 ----------

***​


/sg/ SOURIA GENERAL@SyriaGeneral 1 hhace 1 hora

Some reports are saying that #SAA have captured Abdel Nasser Shmeir, leader of Faylaq al Rahman in #EasternGhouta
*
Algunos informes dicen que #SAA ha capturado a Abdel Nasser Shmeir, líder de Faylaq al Rahman en #EasternGhouta.












Hacer clic para expandir...




Atalaya dijo:



Un muy lúcido resumen de lo que está pasando en Siria, merece la pena pararse un momento a visionar el video completo

En la siguiente pagina:

Sara Rosenberg sobre Siria: “Hay una pseudoizquierda cómplice del imperialismo y sus crímenes” (vídeo)

Sara Rosenberg sobre Siria:

Está el video:

Lo que los grandes medios le ocultan sobre Siria: Entrevista a Sara Rosenberg - YouTube

Con una entrevists a: Sara Rsenberg. Licenciada en Dramaturgia y Dirección de Escena y Bellas Artes en la Universidad Nacional de Tucumán, estudios que continuó en la Universidad de Québec en Canadá tras su exilio en 1975. Cursó también estudios de Antropología en la Universidad Nacional de México. Es escritora, dramaturga, pintora, escultora y fotógrafa. Ha publicado los libros “Contraluz”, “La edad del barro”, “Un hilo rojo”, “Cuaderno de Invierno” y “La voz de las luciérnagas”.

Algunos titulares de la entrevista:

“Hay una inmensa campaña de propaganda para que la población de occidente no sepa lo que pasa en Siria”
“En Siria no hay ninguna guerra civil, hay un bando imperialista y otro que defiende el país”
“En nombre de la democracia se han cometido terribles crímenes en Siria”
“La llamada ‘oposición moderada’ de Siria está directamente financiada por el imperialismo”
“El observatorio sirio y los Cascos Blancos forman parte del aparato de guerra”

Hacer clic para expandir...





Peineto dijo:



Es maravilloso comprobar cómo caen las caretas de las bandas de hdlgp que han ensangrentado medio mundo en aras de los supuestos derechos humanos, la memocracia, la libertad, el libre comercio y demás zarandajas de la propaganda hoollywoodiense sionista.
E un mes de combates, lo que parecía una fortaleza inexpugnable, cual Guta, ha caído en manos del ejército sirio, la granja U, Sociedad Anónima con un inútil funcional al mando sigue con su patético pase de modelos en el que políticos, asesores, militares, ministros, etc. cambian de contínuo cual si de calcetines se tratara, a la vez que los diversos departamentos del pútrido aparato de Estado gusano siguen a navajazo limpio por ver quien se lleva la parte del león del presupuesto robado al pueblo norteamericano.Por ahora hay una sádica torturadora al cargo de la CIA (con orden de detencion en varios paises europeos) y un nazi llamado Bolton, un halcón gallina que evitó ir a la guerra de Viet Nam de ministro de asuntos exteriores. Menudo circo...
Por otra parte comienza la guerra comercial de U. Sociedad Anónima contra la REpública Popular China imponiendo aranceles a la importación de acero y aluminio, respondiendo esta con una medida asimétrica pero muy cabrona, dado que ataca la importación de carne de cerdo y de soja, precísamente en la zona del medio oeste, vivero de votos de Trump...Hay que ver qué cosas pasan justo cuando el martes que viene China inaugura oficialmente el mercado de petróleo indexado al yuan convertible en oro.
La chusma remanente de los restos de las bolsas de Guta tiene sus horas contadas, así como los 'enlaces' de la OTAN que asesoran a los terroristas 'islámicos...
Aún queda trabajo por hacer, sin prisa y sin pausa el bloque Atlántico Occidental se queda con el culo al aire, sin olvidar a los inmigrantes ilegales masivos que intentaron anegar Palestina y que tan bien protegen a esos mismos terroristas que les guardan la frontera del Golan ocupado.

Hacer clic para expandir...


#471*


----------



## Tierra Azul (27 Mar 2018)

Me alegra bookchin777 verte de nuevo en la lucha por la verdad posteare por aqui tambien para que la gente vea info util a los newcomers que quieran informarse del tema siria y demas paises agredidos por el puto sionismo. Abrazos!


----------



## Justo Bueno (29 Mar 2018)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Me alegra bookchin777 verte de nuevo en la lucha por la verdad posteare por aqui tambien para que la gente vea info util a los newcomers que quieran informarse del tema siria y demas paises agredidos por el puto sionismo. Abrazos!



_Gracias, querida. Como siempre digo, todo feedback es bienvenido. Levantar el hilo, thankear, etc... un abrazo._



Harman dijo:


> Within Syria@WithinSyriaBlog 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> This is not a concentration camp in Nazi German ... this is the underground prision of Jaysh al-Islam where dozens of families of Syrian minorities are being held and enslaved for years now and no one care
> *
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Como era de esperar EE.UU considera opciones para tomar medidas contra Rusia por el caso preparado por los britanicos sobre el envenenamiento de Skripas.
> 
> Todos estos pasos lo dan por solidaridad con los británicos, olvidando aquella famosa frase, ¿a quien beneficia el crimen? ese es pues el asesino.De momento Rusia ya ha puesto fuera del pais a 23 diplomaticos ingleses en respuesta a la descontrolada May q lo mismo hizo con los diplomaticos rusos,despues de montar el teatrillo con el envenenamiento.
> 
> ...





Oso Polar dijo:


> Como mencione hace algún tiempo, la guerra se decantó cuando Rusia "alzo la voz" y dijo: "Hasta aquí llegaron"
> 
> Es simple llegar a esta conclusión, comparemos un mapa de Siria antes de la intervención rusa y uno actual con la práctica desaparición de la "Bolsa de Goutha". Por ese simple motivo están nerviosos los palanganeros de "la civilización occidental" y su paladín USA.
> 
> ...





mazuste dijo:


> Douma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Espero alegraros el día
> 
> Jihadist civil war intensifies as Jabhat Tahrir Souriya storms Al-Ghab Plain
> _*La guerra civil yihadista se intensifica a medida que Jabhat Tahrir Souriya asalta la llanura de Al-Ghab
> ...





Harman dijo:


> War in Syria@SyriaWar2 3 minHace 3 minutos
> 
> First batch of rebels arrived to #Idlib and second left Ghouta several minutes ago #Damascus
> *
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> Los kurdos están tardando en jurar lealtad eterna a Bashar, expulsar a las fuerzas USA y marcar todo su territorio con la bandera Siria.
> 
> Cerdogan les va a echar de sus tierras al desierto, donde los árabes que lo pueblan les van a recibir con los brazos abiertos.
> 
> ...





antorcha de diógenes dijo:


> Parece ser que la "cosa" se está calentando a los más altos niveles. El caso Skripal y los últimos nombramientos en la Casa Blanca (Bolton, etc) están haciendo saltar las alarmas en diversos sitios web. Os pongo 3 enlaces, dos de Global Research, y el último de The Saker.
> 
> Perdonad la extensión. No hay que ser excesivamente alarmista, pero creo que hay que ser conscientes de la situación.
> 
> ...





pamarvilla dijo:


> A veces hasta Sanchez Dragó la clava.
> 
> *'Spasiba' señor Putin*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Russia-US Security Dialogue Looming: Time to Address a Broader Security Agenda
> 
> 
> Se avecina el diálogo de seguridad entre Rusia y Estados Unidos: es hora de abordar una agenda de seguridad más amplia
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> Para mi que el gobierno está rerasando las negociaciones. Tienen todos los autobuses ocupados con Harasta primero y ahora Irbin y Zamalca. Cuando terminen y tengan los autobuses disponibles, llegarán rápidamente a un acuerdo.
> 
> Pactar el traslado y hacerles esperar por no tener con que hacerlo supondría una muestra de debilidad y daría tiempo para que las ratas se repensaran el acuerdo. Es mejor tenerles en tensión hasta el último momento.
> 
> Espero que la siguiente operación sea en Yarmouk. No puedes tener a esos salvajes tan cerca del corazón de Siria. Es dar recursos al enemigo.





jerjes dijo:


> La cosa si q está calentita y parece q yanquilandia está empezando con China. Tras el acercamiento del desatructor yanki USS Mustin a las disputadas islas Spratly, en el mar de China meridional, el pais asiatico instó a detener inmediatamente las provocaciones de EE.UU en la region, ya q están violando como es costumbre en ellos,la soberania de China y amenazando la seguridad del pais.
> 
> Serguei Llin columnista de Spunik, considera q los yankis siguen provocando "al dragón chino", al comportarse desafiantemente en una region q está ubicada muy lejos de EE.UU. Eso nunca ha sido problema para el Imperio.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Las Ratas pro-turcas están enfrentandose entre ellas en Afrin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> "One of Russian Air Force's Sukhoi Su-25SM3 was named after the Hero of Russia, military pilot *Roman Filipov* who fought terrorists in #Syria and sacrificed himself not to get captured. This is his father seeing for the first time the jet named after his son"
> 
> "_Uno de los Sukhoi Su-25SM3 de las Fuerzas del Aire Rusas tomó el nombre del Héroe de Rusia, el piloto militar Roman Filipov que luchó contra los terroristas en Siria y se sacrificó a si mismo para no ser capturado. Éste es su padre viendo por primera vez el avión que lleva el nombre de su hijo_"





Makko dijo:


> Una vez más la ONU servil y ONG palanganeras del Imperio quedando en evidencia. Ah y sin olvidarme del montaje del MI6 llamado Observatorio Sirio de Derechos Humanos.
> 
> ¿Y dónde están los «400 000 rebeldes moderados» que había en la Ghouta?
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Próxima parada de los Tigres: Yarmouk _
> 
> 
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis
> ‏ @Syria_Hezb_Iran
> 
> _Inter-conflict among #Turkey-led “rebel” groups of Ahrar Al-Sharqiyah & Hamza Division over looted stuff inside #Afrin city. They step on each others flag & arrest many members of each other.
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> La misión encomendada a Turquia por los rusos es la de impedir que las ratas verdes ataquen al ejercito sirio, ya sea combatiendo contra las ratas amarillas, ya sea combatiendo entre ellos. Esto último parece que ya a empezado en Afrin, donde se presume un mayor control por parte de Turquia.
> 
> Los puntos de observación no son para detener al SAA, sino al FSA.
> 
> Lo de que las fuerzas tigres son mercenarios extranjeros no se lo cree nadie que haya visto los videos de Ghouta Este estas últimas semanas





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha@sayed_ridha 6 minHace 6 minutos
> 
> SOHR: About 6,400 militants, their families and civilians refusing settlement agreement left East Ghouta towards Idlib in the past 2 days
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> War in Syria@SyriaWar2 11 hHace 11 horas
> 
> 1. Nubl and Zahra fighters entered ex-YPG areas W and N of cities
> 2. Kurdish fighters are ****** among civilians, defence is organised only by Syrian Popular Forces from Nubl and Zahra
> ...





mazuste dijo:


> La *falsa alarma israelí* de "Iron Dome" (provocada por fuego de ametralladora)
> provocó que al menos 10 misiles fueran disparados contra ...la nada.
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Maxim A. Suchkov@MSuchkov_ALM 11 hHace *11 horas*
> 
> THREAD
> UNCONFIRMED reports about #Russia and #US moves in #Syria over 24 hours:
> ...





mazuste dijo:


> ANTI BALLISTIC MISSILE FAILS AND FALLS IN SAUDI CAPITAL RIYADH 3/25/18 - YouTube
> 
> ---------- Post added 26-mar-2018 at 10:15 ----------
> 
> Riyadh missile. Abdullah road - YouTube



#570


----------



## Justo Bueno (29 Mar 2018)

_26/03 sigue..._



Harman dijo:


> parallel universe@ignis_fatum 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> #BREAKING
> IDF AA commander says that last nights Iron Dome mishap was not systematic, working to figure out what exactly happened
> ...






Zhukov dijo:


> Es de hace dos días, pero los israelíes de Debka lo confirman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Why Trump Hasn't Fired Mattis - POLITICO Magazine
> 
> 
> Por qué Trump no ha despedido a Mattis
> ...





Harman dijo:


> SIRIA LIBRE @HalconMundial 39 minHace 39 minutos
> 
> #SIRIA Situación Ghouta:
> 1. Bolsa sur podría terminar de evacuarse hoy.
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía *Janice Kortkamp*, 25/03/18
> 
> "En este Domingo de Ramos para las iglesias occidentales, permítanme comparar y contrastar el cristianismo en Siria con el cristianismo en las áreas controladas por los "rebeldes" apoyados por los Estados Unidos en Siria. Algunas de estas fotos son de mis propios viajes por Siria en los últimos dos años. En áreas controladas por el gobierno de Siria (aproximadamente el 85% de la población se encuentra en estas áreas):
> 
> ...



#583


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Mar 2018)

bueno menudo ejemplo 2000 TANQues y blindados perdidos ,56 aviones 75 helicopteros y casi 220000 soldados y policias en casi 6 años de guerra civil 
menudo ejemplo..Rommel se revolveria en su tumba..


----------



## eL PERRO (30 Mar 2018)

La escoria follamoros ya no se molesta ni en disimular.


----------



## Justo Bueno (30 Mar 2018)

"Este mensaje está oculto porque *FULANITODETALYCUAL* está en tu lista de *ignorados*.

Este mensaje está oculto porque *Jaisenberg* está en tu lista de *ignorados*."

_Algo habréis hecho para que os tenga en ignorados. ATPC._



BookChin777 dijo:


> *Bolton significa otra guerra para Israel*
> 
> por *Philip Giraldi* (Ex oficial de operaciones de la CIA en Europa y Medio Oriente, veterano y doctor en historia europea)
> 
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Este hiijo de perra, halcón gallina desplumado, se las apañó para no ir a la guerra de Viet Nam. Mariconsón, nenaza y cobarde donde los haya. Menudo menda se ha buscado el mendrugo de Trump...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> No se si estamos volviendo a 1939, no se si habra guerra finalmente sabiendo que al final terminaran usando las nucelares (los tontorrones sionistas saben de esto no? en fin...), lo que si se es que estan haciendo el gilipollas viendo noticias como estas suenan muy agresivas y modales nada diplomaticos viendo esto:
> 
> EE.UU. expulsa a 60 diplomáticos rusos por el caso Skripal - RT
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Within Syria@WithinSyriaBlog 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> When the SAA reached the outskirt of Kafr Batna it met over 400 fighters of Faylaq al-Rhaman who didn't only defect but immediately joined the fight against their former group killing and injuring dozens of their old comrades ... these brave men saved many lives
> *
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Los terroristas de Jaish al Islam no abandonaran Ghouta Oriental, pero consintieron q unos 800 civiles saliera de Duma la ciudad más grande de Ghouta Oriental.El grupo de civiles salieronde Duma a traves del paso abierto por las Fuerzas gubernamentales hacia el campo de refugiados palestino de Wafidin.
> 
> Por su parte la agencia SANA, cifró en 1092, los civiles q dejaron Duma. Los terroristas de Jaish al Islam alcanzaron un acuerdo la semana pasada para q los civile, enfermos y heridos pudieran salir de Duma a traves del corredor habilitado por el Ejercito sirio.
> 
> ...





jgrr dijo:


> Extendiendo las alas
> 
> China ya ha devuelto el golpe al anuncio de guerra por parte de EEUU al imponer aranceles a los productos chinos. Hoy, como os he venido diciendo, ha entrado en funcionamiento de forma oficial el petroyuan. A la hora de escribir esto todavía seguían abiertos los mercados chinos pero ya hay los primeros datos: se han firmado más de 23.000 contratos de transacciones petrolíferas por un importe de 10.000 millones de yuanes, que equivale exactamente a 1.600 millones de dólares. Eso significa que hoy ha habido en el mundo 1.600 millones de dólares menos que ayer. El fin del petrodólar ha comenzado y, con él, el fin definitivo de la hegemonía estadounidense.
> 
> ...





4motion dijo:


> Enlace.
> 
> El territorio del Lince





txarra dijo:


> Puede que la última histeria de occidente respecto a Rusia tenga algo que ver, me acuerdo que antes de que la guerra empezara en Siria todos los países europeos y EEUU empezaron a expulsar diplomáticos sirios y cerrar embajadas. Aún no hemos llegado a tal extremo, básicamente porque empezar una guerra proxy contra Rusia no es realista, pero puede ser el principio para empezar a preparar el terreno para ello.
> 
> Si el petroyuan tiene éxito el cataclismo geopolítico será tan grande o mas que el hundimiento de la unión sovietica. EEUU sin dolar está acabada, necesita la moneda mundial y las rutas de comercio controladas, una sin la otra no funciona.
> 
> Lo que es de ingenuos es pensar que EEUU se quedará quieta sin hacer nada mientras la hegemonía se le escapa, todavía es pronto para saber si lo de Rusia es el principio de algo gordo o si solo son ladridos para desviar la atención. En Siria la campaña mediática y política a nivel mundial fueron mas graves en el caso de Alepo pero al final no ocurrió nada, como una guerra proxy queda descartada no se me ocurre que otro frente se puede abrir con el objetivo de joder a Rusia y China.





Orisos dijo:


> EEUU no se puede permitir ningun gran conflicto belico sin una buenisima excusa.La opinion publica yanki se cepillaria a Trump en cuatro dias.
> 
> Salvo que detonen un maletin nuclear en mitad de Nueva York como "false flag",todo quedara en bravuconadas como paso con el gordito de Corea del norte.





Harman dijo:


> _Que está haciendo una visita sorpresa en Pekin_
> 
> 
> gongjiejames@jamesgongchina 5 hHace 5 horas
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army eyes Daraa, Quneitra as Damascus operations reach final stages
> _*El ejército sirio mira a Daraa y Quneitra mientras las operaciones en Damasco llegan a su fase final
> Leith Aboufadel - 26/03/2018 0
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> bUENA JUGADA LA DE LOS CHINOS.Lanzar contratos de petróleo en yuanes.Esto significa q Rusia al igual q Iran (otro actor clave en el proceso de integracion en Eurasia) evitaran las sanciones de EE.UU mediante el comercio de productos de energia en sus propias monedas o en yuan.
> La nueva triada de petroleo yuan-oro, es una victoria absoluta. No habrá problemas si los proveedores de energia prefieren pagar con oro fisico en vez de yuanes lo mas importante evitar el dolar.El fin del petrodolar implica un reordenamiento en los flujos del comercio mundial donde EE.UU dejará de ser el GRAN IMPORTADOR.Francia y Alemania reemplazan sus dolares en Yuane.
> 
> 
> youtu.be/Ll9Ygue52oQ





Harman dijo:


> Military Advisor@miladvisor 50 minhace 50 minutos
> 
> Russian MFA: There will be a response to everything we saw today. Appropriate measures will be taken on each country, both regarding the expulsion of diplomats and the closure of the Russian Consulate General in Seattle.
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Como era de esperar._
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Saturnin dijo:


> *El jefe del Estado Mayor de las Fuerzas Armadas Rusas, Valeri Guerasimov, afirmó que todos los grupos terroristas armados en Siria son financiados y dirigidos desde el exterior.*
> 
> Guerasimov: todos los grupos terroristas en Siria son financiados y dirigidos desde el exterior





Peineto dijo:


> Guta se está vaciando de terroristas apoyados por la OTAN y por los hdlgp de los sionistas que ocupan Palestina con el nombre ficticio de Israel.
> 
> Es cuestión de tiempo que los pongan en su sitio (a unos y a otros).





ccartech dijo:


> DaniGc ‏سوريا ستنتصر
> ‏
> 
> @1982cgd
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis@Syria_Hezb_Iran 5 hHace 5 horas
> 
> *IMAGES: Town of #Slunfeh in eastern #Latakia countryside, NW #Syria. (26 march 2018)*





pgas dijo:


> [FONT=&quot]*STAND WITH PALESTINE*‏ @*Pray4Pal*​ 5 hHace 5 horasMás
> 
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]#*Netherlands* changed the names of streets in 13 cities to #*AhedTamimi*, the one on top is at the entrance of the #*Israeli* embassy in the Hague.
> ...


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2018)

Asi es como tratan las putas ratas a la gente siria en raqqa esta vez, se rebelan contra los invasores yankies y sus ratas normal, esperaban ser recibidos con florecitas primaverales? 

Alto oficial ruso explica las razones de la rebelión de la población árabe de Raqqa contra las tropas de EEUU y las FDS

Ya era hora de que maten directamente a las autenticas ratas de la otan no a los proxys, un britanico (que hacia alli ademas de los franceses como dijo un forero aqui recientemente en siria?) y una nenaza yankie en un ataque con bomba:
Un militar norteamericano y otro británico muertos en un ataque con bomba en Manbij

El Pentágono confirmó el viernes que un soldado norteamericano y un británico de la coalición encabezada por EEUU murieron en un ataque con un artefacto explosivo improvisado (IED), que explotó al paso del vehículo donde viajaban, en Siria, la primera vez que esto sucede en 2018.

Otros cinco militares resultaron heridos en el incidente que ocurrió en la noche del viernes, según un comunicado oficial que no detalla el lugar, aunque medios estadounidenses informaron que fue en Manbij, cerca de la frontera siria con Turquía, donde operan agrupaciones kurdas apoyadas por Washington.

Los nombres de los muertos y heridos se darán a conocer cuando las autoridades nacionales respectivas lo decidan, además de otros detalles que se publicarán tras concluir la investigación sobre este hecho.

Antes de este último suceso, un total 11 militares norteamericanos murieron en actividades no combativas de apoyo a la lucha contra el Daesh en Iraq y Siria este año, incluyendo siete efectivos de la Fuerza Aérea que murieron al caer un helicóptero en territorio iraquí.

De acuerdo con el diario Stars and Stripes, el militar norteamericano que falleció en el ataque del viernes es el cuarto que muere en suelo sirio desde que Washington desplegó ilegamente unidades en áreas del norte de esa nación a finales de 2014.

Por su parte, el Ministerio de Defensa británico ha confirmado la muerte de un militar de esa nacionalidad en el ataque llevado a cabo en Siria.

Manbij está bajo la amenaza de un ataque militar turco contra los milicianos kurdos sirios del YPG, a los que Ankara ve como terroristas. Esta operación, si se realiza, podría llevar a un choque del Ejército turco y sus aliados con las fuerzas norteamericanas.

Un portavoz militar estadounidense, el coronel Ryan Dillon, no pudo decir quién estaba detrás del ataque contra las fuerzas norteamericanas y británicas, que están desplegadas de forma ilegal en Siria, porque no cuentan con el permiso del gobierno sirio para su presencia.


Que se jodan que se vayan de siria, viva siria!

Y esto es chiste del bueno, La onunanzi dice que abrirá una (cuantas van y lo archivan como si nada pasase?) investigación por los 17 palestinos muertos hasta hoy, vamos que en vez de echar a isisrahell de esta mierda de organizacion se limitan a hacer reuniones ni sanciones ni nada de nada.

El Consejo de Seguridad se reúne de urgencia por la masacre de Gaza

Muerte a isisrahell, pais nazi y asesino, viva la resistencia contra el sionismo!


----------



## Justo Bueno (31 Mar 2018)

#649 



ccartech dijo:


> no olvides que intentaron hacerle un golpe de estado, se banco a todos los refugiados, generados tras una serie de guerras que vienen desatandole en sus fronteras, colaboro con su fabrica de terroristas, etc y no quisieron negociar lo que pedia.
> El cerdo es una gillette, no estoy para defenderlo pero sus aliados europeos se quisieron pasar de listos tambien.
> Hay que contemplar que su cabeza pudo rodar como la de husseim o gadafi.
> 
> ...





ultimate dijo:


> photos: Two prominent syrian rebel leaders assassinated in daraa by unknown assailants - muraselon
> _*fotos: Dos destacados líderes rebeldes sirios asesinados en daraa por desconocidos
> noticias de siria el 26 de marzo de 2018
> 
> ...





novamas dijo:


> expresamos enérgica protesta con motivo de la decisión sobre la expulsión de diplomáticos rusos adoptada por varios países de la ue y la otan.
> 
> Interpretamos este paso como inamistoso que no responde a las tareas e intereses de establecer las causas y encontrar a los culpables del incidente ocurrido el 4 de marzo del corriente en salisbury. El provocador gesto de solidaridad con londres en el denominado “caso de los skripal” dado por estos países que se dejaron llevar de la rienda por las autoridades de gran bretaña, sin darse el trabajo de esclarecer las circunstancias de lo ocurrido, aviva la confrontación y tiende a escalar la situación.
> 
> ...





ultimate dijo:


> north homs update: Syrian government, russian military set 4 key terms for rastan pocket reconciliation - details
> _*north homs update: El gobierno sirio y el ejército ruso establecieron 4 términos clave para la reconciliación de la bolsa en rastán - detalles
> andrew illingworth.
> 27/03/2018 0
> ...





harman dijo:


> wael@waelalrussi 11 hhace 11 horas
> 
> #mbs and #trump be like
> 
> ...





pgas dijo:


> [font=&quot]*steven nabil*‏cuenta verificada @*thestevennabil*​ 25 mar.más
> [/font][font=&quot]christians in nineveh plain celebrating palm sunday
> 
> 
> ...





peste bubónica dijo:


> siempre había creido que los cristianos de oriente medio tenían muchos menos hijos que los musulmanes y por eso, demográficamente se los habían ido comiendo poco a poco. Creo que eso es así en líbano, pero parece ser que en otras regiones esto no es así. Me alegra ver tantos niños en esa imagen.





bookchin777 dijo:


> _buenos días a casi todos y todas. Que "dios" guíe al pueblo sirio hacia la victoria. Siendo dios lo que cada uno quiera entender. _
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sir torpedo dijo:


> ¿alguien a puesto esto? De nazanín armanian:
> 
> http://blogs.publico.es/puntoyseguido/4790/sirialeaks-revela-el-plan-de-6-puntos-de-eeuu-para-romper-siria/





harman dijo:


> wael@waelalrussi 1 hhace 1 hora
> 
> at the end of this year
> the highway between #daraa #damascus #hama #homs #aleppo will be operational.
> ...





harman dijo:


> .@op_shield 1 hhace 1 hora
> 
> tal rifaat under turkish army control.
> 
> ...





iskra dijo:


> grupos armados sirios se acusan mutuamente de responsabilidad por la derrota en la guta oriental.
> El grupo failaq al rahman, que se rindió en el sur de la bolsa de guta entregando al ejército el control de las localidades de harasta, zamalka, arbin, ein tarma y yobar ha criticado duramente al yaish al islam, radicado en duma y liderado por mohammed allush, al que acusa de haberle apuñalado por la espalda.
> Wail alwan, portavoz del grupo, acusó al yaish al islam de no haber luchado realmente contra el ejército sirio en la guta oriental y de mostrarse pasivo mientras los demás grupos eran aplastados por el ejército sirio.
> 
> ...





tierra azul dijo:


> "van a estar entretenidos cuando lleguen a idlib. La rata come cualquier cosa, no tienen problemas en comerse entre ellas... Y, cuidadito, que llegado el caso también comen garrapatas... ;-)"
> 
> ya solo falta darles armas y que se maten las ratas de teclado, favor nos harian a todos de tanto soltar mierda desinformativa, ains debo de estar soñando...por lo menos en la vida real les hacen la vida facil al saa. Ver para creer ya se estan matando las ratas entre ellas una vez ocupado afrin casi entero, es digno de estudio cerebral porque de cerebro lo tienen plano de nacimiento.
> 
> ...





ccartech dijo:


> danigc ‏سوريا ستنتصر
> ‏
> 
> @1982cgd
> ...



#682


----------



## Orisos (31 Mar 2018)

Los sirios han demostrado tener unos cojonazos impresionantes,luchando en varios frentes con escasos medios y con la OTAN/Mossad puteandolos vivos.

Obviamente sin la ayuda rusa la historia seria distinta,pero no les quita nada de merito.

El ocaso de Israhell es inminente.Todo el daño que han causado se volvera contra ellos.


----------



## Mineroblanco (31 Mar 2018)

BookChin: tus posts son buenísimos, pero, pero, son muuuy largos, demasiado. Nadie los lee enteros. Acortalos mucho. Lo bueno y breve, dos veces bueno. Creo que un mensaje no debe tener más de diez párrafos, y eso ya es muchísimo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (31 Mar 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> BookChin: tus posts son buenísimos, pero, pero, son muuuy largos, demasiado. Nadie los lee enteros. Acortalos mucho. Lo bueno y breve, dos veces bueno. Creo que un mensaje no debe tener más de diez párrafos, y eso ya es muchísimo.



O podrias poner un pequeño resumen de cada noticia que quieras poner y de paso un spoiler o si son enlaces podrias ponerlos directamente con el resumen (otro consejo, bajate todo lo que pilles videos incluidos, hace poco harman puso un vidrio de youtube sobre como jrais al islam o como carajo se llamen sobre como tenia la gente siria metidas en campos de concentracion nazis. Este video acaban de borrarlo)


----------



## Saturnin (31 Mar 2018)

*El embajador sirio en La Habana, Idris Mayya, reconoció la ayuda brindada a su pueblo por Irán, Rusia y los países de América Latina 'en cuya vanguardia está Cuba'.*




CUBA mostró su apoyo inequívoco al gobierno de Siria y a su lucha contra el terrorismo


----------



## Justo Bueno (31 Mar 2018)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> BookChin: tus posts son buenísimos, pero, pero, son muuuy largos, demasiado. Nadie los lee enteros. Acortalos mucho. Lo bueno y breve, dos veces bueno. Creo que un mensaje no debe tener más de diez párrafos, y eso ya es muchísimo.



_Hola Mineroblanco. Te explico. El propósito de éste hilo es compendiar las aportaciones mejor valoradas (con thanks) del hilo de Siria del foro, el de *Harman*. Si bien no creo que ese compendio contenga "la verdad absoluta", si que pienso que es muy representativo del esfuerzo combinado de muchas personas que hacen sus aportaciones, para esclarecer lo que pasa de verdad en Siria.
Es cierto que salen unos tochazos kilométricos, pero también es mi intención meter en una sola página de hilo, montones de referencias, noticias, imágenes... que pueden ser buscadas más fácilmente aquí, con Ctrl-F, que en decenas y cienes de páginas del hilo principal. Básicamente lo hago para mi, y esperando que el hilo le sirva a personas que no tengan tiempo de estar al tanto día a día del otro hilo.
Sigo la regla de las 15 imágenes, es decir, el máximo. Cuando el post ya tiene 15 imágenes, puedo seguir metiendo texto y vídeos, pero al siguiente post destacado que contenga una imagen, ya corto y envío la respuesta. Y dejo para la siguiente vez ese mensaje que no entró.
Básicamente por eso hago posts kilométricos, es a conciencia. Espero que lo entiendas y te recomiendo seguir el hilo de Harman, antes que éste, para estar informado. Aquí para lectores random ocasionales y cualquiera que quiera leer de un tirón lo que ha pasado en 2 semanas en Siria. Mucho más fácil que andar navegando por el otro hilo. ienso:
Gracias por tu aportación, por la interacción, por levantar el hilo. Saludos._



Tierra Azul dijo:


> O podrias poner un pequeño resumen de cada noticia que quieras poner y de paso un spoiler o si son enlaces podrias ponerlos directamente con el resumen (otro consejo, bajate todo lo que pilles videos incluidos, hace poco harman puso un vidrio de youtube sobre como jrais al islam o como carajo se llamen sobre como tenia la gente siria metidas en campos de concentracion nazis. Este video acaban de borrarlo)



_Si la verdad es que ya incluyo, muchas veces, spoilers que en los mensajes originales no están... si es un tochazo de pura letra, lo suelo hacer para evitar que el hilo me quede kilométrico... que por lo visto no lo consigo.
Ya le he explicado a Mineroblanco la mecánica de éste hilo, a ti por responder a lo del pequeño resumen, te diría que eso, que el resumen que sale es tal cual sale y no hay más tu tía. :XX: Aquí aparecen compilados los mensajes con 10 thanks o más, y si tienen de 20 para arriba, además salen destacados con tamaño de letra superior. Para que sea más fácil leerlos.
Me bajo muchas fotos, pero vídeos no. Mira si desaparecen qué le vamos a hacer, así es internet. De todas formas yo sólo puedo formar mi propia visión crítica y anti-imperialista, la gente aunque se lo pongas delante de las narices prefieren seguir siendo un rebaño, y engañarse a si mismos pensando que la TV-Radio-Press "informan". Un foro de internet tampoco es la panacea, pero por lo visto y leído, diría que no es mal sitio para estar al tanto.
Un saludo querida!_


----------



## Justo Bueno (31 Mar 2018)

_...sigue 27/03/18..._



Ultimate dijo:


> Se aclara donde fue el bombardeo en Deir Ezzor
> 
> 
> VIDEO: Syrian forces assault ISIS hideout south of key airbase in Deir Ezzor province amid search-and-destroy operation
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> Mmmmm... no hay aldeas, quizá algún puesto minero, por allí. Ni está al este de Dez, ciudad o provincia.
> 
> Estemos atentos, si el Gobierno quiere impedir el asentamiento negro al sur del Khabour y con ello recuperar los pozos, la dirección del avance es desde la cabeza de puente, por Conoco hacia Al Suwar.
> 
> ...





pgas dijo:


> Burda intoxicación, Tel Rifaat no la controlan los rusos, la controla el YPG, es decir USA, y ésta no hace nada gratis.
> 
> Como en Sinjar:
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Peto Lucem@PetoLucem 52 minHace 52 minutos
> 
> NEW MAP: The Siege of #Douma. #Russia gave militants inside the city two options: withdraw or face assault. #SAA ground forces are already amassing around Douma in case Jaish al-Islam refuses the offer. #Damascus #Syria
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> EHSANI2@EHSANI22 14 minHace 14 minutos
> 
> Intense disagreements between #Douma civilians and Armed Groups underway. For the first time, it is civilians that seem to be getting the upper hand with the Armed Groups as citizens push for a peaceful resolution with the State
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía *Movimiento de apoyo a Siria*:
> 
> "El profesor José Antonio Egido junto al alcalde Juan Manuel Sánchez Gordillo, en la Semana por la Paz de Marinaleda que este año está dedicada a la República Árabe Siria, ofrecerán una charla mañana en dicha localidad para hacer llegar la voz de la lucha antiimperialista del pueblo sirio a tierras andaluzas.
> 
> VENCEREMOS!!!!"





Harman dijo:


> _Otra versión sobre Jaysh Al Islam
> _
> 
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Y luego está la cruel realidad de los que siempre sufren los desvaríos y la avaricia de los poderosos.
> Mensaje de padre Hugo Alaniz, desde Alepo
> 
> Mensaje del P. Hugo Alaniz, IVE desde Alepo: “Muchos deben mendigar para poder vivir” | SOS Cristianos en Siria





Mineroblanco dijo:


> Rusia ha hecho todo lo posible para atraer a Turquía a su bando, y ha logrado convertir a Erdogan en un aliado suyo. Un aliado que no es de fiar en absoluto, pero aliado al fin y al cabo. El gran peligro para la política de Rusia en Siria era que Turquía cerrara los Dardanelos, los estrechos que están entre el Mar Negro y el Mediterráneo. Se dirá que eso hubiera originado una guerra y que es contrario al Derecho Internacional, pero estamos viendo que en las relaciones internacionales los tratados sin misiles que los respalden son papel mojado y que en situaciones de guerra o de preguerra lo único que importa es la fuerza militar. Putin ha evitado ese peligro. Para Rusia es mucho mejor tener a Turquía como aliado que como enemigo.





Vize dijo:


> Iniciado por *Incorrezto*
> 
> Lo de Tal Riffat sería muy grave, una traición rusa a Siria.
> 
> ...





pgas dijo:


> [FONT=&quot]Unos fenómenos los hutís contra Rabia Saudí y los[FONT=&quot] otros golfos[/FONT]
> 
> 
> *Yemen Observer*‏ @*YemeniObserv*​ 1 hHace 1 horaMás
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Los criminales de Gutha, presentados como "rebeldes demócratas" por las telementirosas, estuvieron hasta el último momento perpetrando crímenes abyectos.
> 
> [SYRIE] Les civils pris pour cibles par les groupes armés de la Ghouta Orientale - YouTube





Harman dijo:


> Within Syria@WithinSyriaBlog 53 minHace 53 minutos
> 
> Houthis are now equipping their modified air to air missile with rocket booster to extend their altitude and range .. these missiles are likely the modified R-73 as R-27 got longer range | in red boosters separating from both missiles
> *
> *Los Houthis ahora están equipando su misil modificado de aire a aire con cohete de refuerzo para extender su altitud y alcance ... estos misiles probablemente sean el R-73 modificado ya que el R-27 tiene un alcance más largo | en impulsores rojos que se separan de ambos misiles*





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Lo dicho, hay suelto un entusiasta de Von Braun.



#718


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Abr 2018)

_...sigue 28/03/18..._



jerjes dijo:


> La Fuerza Aerea Rusa demostró q no se ha olvidado de los terroristas del EI Y ayer comenzó una poderosa campaña aerea contra el EI en sus escondrijos del Eufrates cerca de la frontera iraqui.
> 
> Las posiciones del EI quedaron devastadas con una celula completa destruida, informó Fort Russ.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Battle for Douma approaches as Jaysh Al-Islam refuses to surrender town: map
> _*La batalla por Douma se acerca ya que Jaysh Al-Islam se niega a rendirse: mapa
> Leith Aboufadel - 28/03/2018 0
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> CNN@CNN ayer
> 
> Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu hospitalized for a high fever and cough, his office says
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _La 3ª parte_
> 
> 
> Will America accept its defeat or challenge the Russian bear and the Chinese dragon 3/3?
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> En nuestras democracias, herederas de la Revolución Francesa, el sistema de justicia criminal jamás condena a un sospechoso sobre la base de un simple y corto elenco de índicios, por comprometedores que sean. Por contra, y sin que nadie alce la voz en ningún medio, en este asunto del “doble espía” la duda razonable está siendo suficiente para imponer una “condena unánime”. Y desde hace algunos días, con las noticias de los nombramientos de halcones hostiles hacia Rusia en puestos claves de Washinton, no augura nada bueno para la paz mundial.
> 
> No debería equivocarse nadie. Sorprende que algunos todavía hablen del siglo XXI como si estuviéramos a mediados del XX. Ahora no es una lucha entre “comunismo” y “capitalismo”. Es un combate entre multipolaridad y el dominio anglosionista del mundo. Rusia es la vieja Rusia, la eterna Rusia, la tradicional Rusia. Enterrado el comunismo, ahora se alza para defender sus intereses como potencia regional, sino mundial, capaz de negarse a cumplir los designios de las familias poderosas que manejan los gobiernos en el llamado “mundo occidental”. Castas que esencialmente derivan del entorno sionista, dueños de la banca y el capital especulador.
> 
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Lo que no saben es que rusia actual y la china actual no son las urss o la china de mao militarmente hablando, las nenazas quieren guerra pero ellos no, pero ya estan preparados para ella. Nosotros nos iremos a tpc directamente. Espero que no se produzca finalmente la puta III guerra que no la quiere nadie mas que estos putos psicopatas.





txarra dijo:


> Siguiendo con el tema, hace pocos años el eje occidental era una piña. EEUU, Israel, Unión europea, Turqía, Arabia, Qatar, Jordania (aunque no pinte demasiado).... todos en bloque iban contra Siria. Hoy en cambio Turqúia y Qatar tienen tremendas diferencias con el eje occidental y Rusia e Irán están aprovechando esas diferencias para debilitar a sus enemigos.
> 
> Rusia se ha acercado a Turquía para que esta se distancia de la OTAN, de la misma manera que Irán se ha acercado a Qatar, para alejarla de Arabia saudí y debilitar el bloque islamista sunní. Esto no quiere decir que Rusia e Irán se hayan convertido magicamente en aliadas de Turquía y Qatar, simplemente intentan tomar ventaja en el tablero geopolítico.
> 
> ...





Makko dijo:


> Este articulo de Sputnik creo que aclara el por qué de lo que está pasando entre Turquia y Rusia sobre Siria.
> 
> La liberación de Guta implicará la capitulación de EEUU e Israel en el sur de Siria
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Es interesante siempre observar a quienes “estigmatizan” los medios propiedad de los anglosionistas (desde La Secta hasta el ABC, pasando por la SER, Público, A3, Telecinco, Tv3 y demás lacayos). El enemigo a destruir es Rusia y la “extrema derecha”, junto a la Iglesia católica. El Islam es intocable, pese al yihadismo. Siempre hay comprensión de las salvajadas. Las feminazis asaltan capillas, pero nunca se las ve profanando una mezquita. El Roures o el Cases, millonarios oligarcas engordados bajo Franco y Felipe González, marionetas de Soros y furibundos "antifranquistas", babean con el “pijo-progresismo”, tan glamuroso y comprensivo con los nacionalismos supremacistas, y entre tanto despotrican contra esa Rusia de Putin, tan “reaccionaria”, en el mismo grado que lloriquean por los alquaedianos en Siria.
> 
> La “derecha no domesticada” es ahora tan abyecta como Putin. De hecho, se los equipara. Como ejemplo, la basura que se ha proyectado en canal “Arte”, y que muy pronto veremos en la 2 o en la Secta (antes en la rouresana, “guardiana” de las esencias progresistas).
> 
> ...



#727 #741...


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Abr 2018)

_...sigue 29/03/18..._



txarra dijo:


> Syrian Army raises flag over Tal Rifaat, no Turkish troops inside town (photos)
> 
> Por el momento lo de que Rusia ha entregado Tal Rifat es mentira, almasdar ha publicado fotos del pueblo en el que aparecen baderas sirias:
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Hamas vuelve a traicionar a Siria al respaldar a los terroristas. Los sirios se encontraron con una sorpresa desagradable mientras buscaban instalaciones subterranes en Ghouta Oriental recientemente evacuadas comenta Veterans Today.
> 
> No solo contaban los terroristas con la coalicion liderada por EE.UU, sino con Qatar q apoyó a los Hermanos Musulmanes, Hamas con otros grupos terroristas dirigio este equipo excavador de tuneles en Ghouta Oriental, para ayudar a los terroristas a matar sirios.
> 
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Si es es cierto, entonces con alfatah (creo recordar que -corregidme si me equivoco- este grupo se dice por ahi que fue una creacion de isisrahell para mantener palestina en la mierda) al lado de estos deja a palestina a merced de gente malvada, es triste si es cierto





brus dijo:


> Al revés. Al fatah era parte de ese grupo panarabista socialista árabe que ha sido destruido por occidente. A quien se le dio alas fue a Hamas para debilitar a al fatah, que en el momento de la creación de israel hasta los 90 fue prácticamente el total de las fuerzas de oposición palestinas a la ocupación.
> Hamas esta dentro de los grupos islamistas que USA ha potenciado para acabar con los regímenes panarabista. Primero naser en egipto, luego la guerra civil del libano, después iraq con sus dos guerras, los talibán en afganistan, los que ya conocemos en siria y hamas en palestina
> 
> Edito que me olvidaba libia.





txarra dijo:


> La traición de Hamas es bien sabida desde hace tiempo, nunca hay que fiarse de la hermandad musulmana, tanto Cerdogan como Hamas traicionaron a Assad para poder implementar su proyecto islamista en Siria.
> 
> Cuando Gaza estaba asediada y sin apenas recursos para que su población subsistiera Hamas decidió participar en la guerra contra uno de los pocos países que los ayudó.
> 
> Espero que los sirios no olviden nunca lo que vale la amistad de los islamistas.





Sancho Panza dijo:


> _Hamás_ es el *Movimiento de Resistencia Islámico*, y surgió de los mismos que "inventaron" _Al Qaeda _ y antes a los _Mujahidines_ de varios pelajes, u *otros movimientos "islamistas" *que ahora vemos en varios países africanos (e incluso en Filipinas) con la intención de perjudicar a los intereses de países (como Francia) o compañías (como las mineras o de hidrocarburos) que no pertenecen al entorno anglosajón.
> 
> *Hamás* fue creada, financiada y teledirigida, con el objetivo de dividir a los palestinos y *dinamitar la OLP*.
> 
> Y tal y como vemos ahora en Siria, donde hombro con hombro empujan en la misma dirección *Israel-EEUU-Árabes del Golfo*, Hamás fue financiada por los* Árabes del Golfo* (saudíes especialmente)... y quien paga manda.





Iskra dijo:


> *Los kurdos del norte de Siria se arrepentirán de su decisión de confiar en los estadounidenses* porque Washington no está interesado en el futuro de este pueblo, solo necesita una fuerza que distraiga la atención del Gobierno sirio de la lucha contra los radicales, declaró a Sputnik el jefe de la Iniciativa Kurda en Siria, Mohamed Oso.
> 
> "Hemos contemplado la hipocresía de Estados Unidos respecto a la situación en Afrín. Washington dio luz verde a la operación turca, lo que puede ser considerado como una agresión contra el pueblo sirio. Los *kurdos de Afrín no están contentos con los kurdos de las Fuerzas Democráticas de Siria que siguen cooperando con los estadounidenses y este descontento está creciendo. Rusia puede detener esta guerra y la agresión turca mediante la cumbre en Astaná", señaló el político kurdo.*
> *"La decisión de no dejar entrar al Ejército sirio en Afrín y de no pasarle el control sobre los organismos gubernamentales en la zona fue un gran error. El Ejército podría entrar en todas las áreas kurdas y protegerlas del peligro inminente"*, señaló.
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Esta vez sí voy a contestar.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Makko dijo:


> Dice que se ciñe al hilo pero vuelve a la carga con su discurso rancio ajeno al tema con lo cual me obliga a contestarle bien a pesar mio.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Sancho Panza dijo:


> *Snowden *concedió una entrevista en la que explicaba cómo los presidentes de EEUU estaban sometidos al *"Estado Profundo"*, que es el que de verdad controla el poder.
> 
> 
> No por ser una aportación novedosa o descubra nada nuevo (al menos para mi), pero no deja de ser interesante la exposición de Snowden; para quien le interese:
> ...



_(Viene de una "discusión" con Miguel Lacano sobre cristiandad y así, y un video fake aportado por el mismo):_



Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Una cosa es decir que Putin respeta la religión tradicional de su país y otra cosa muy distinta es *propagar mentiras*, como el vídeo ese.
> 
> En ningún momento he entrado a opinar sobre ello, sólo he constatado lo que cualquiera con respeto por la verdad debe hacer: *denunciar una falsedad*. Podías haber reconocido que te habías tragado ese vídeo-fake y ya está, no pasaba nada (todos nos equivocamos), pero a juzgar por tu reacción hasta parece que te haya ofendido. Si pretendes hacer un debate ideológico aquí sobre la religión de Rusia debo decir que *éste no es el lugar apropiado*.
> 
> ...





Makko dijo:


> Cuando te enteres que el Partido Comunista de Siria apoya a Al Asad y que siempre suele haber un ministro comunista en el gobierno sirio te va a dar algo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> .
> 
> Pues sí, parece que estamos en el dia de la marmota. Seguramente no ha tenido ocasión de leer muchas de mis aportaciones. Tal vez no ha podido valorar mis comentarios sobre Hitzbollah y su heroica participación en esta guerra. Los agradecimientos de la comunidad cristiana hacia ellos e, incluso, de nuestros soldados, pues vengaron la muerte de algunos compañeros, de lo que me hice eco. Igualmente advierto que no sabe del reconocimiento que he expresado por gente que está en las antípodas de mi ideología, como algunos de los que cita, en particular el señor Couso o algunos históricos dirigentes del PCE. Desde mi perspectiva, intenté siempre "sumar" el "otro lado", el de las gentes de "derechas" que comparten con los citados "izquierdistas" el amor a la verdad y la justicia.
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> ¿Queréis dejar de una vez el temita de la cristiandad? Con todo el tiempo que llevamos en el hilo es casi insultante que que los asiduos mezclen religión con una guerra claramente geopolítica.
> 
> veamos si queda claro.
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Creía que después de años en este foro estas cosas estaban superadas, pero parece que aún hay que puntualizar ciertas cosas.
> 
> -Lo de putin me da igual, que los rusos sean religiosos me la resbala completamente, para algo son soberanos, precisamente para ser como ellos quieren.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – March 28, 2018: Tiger Forces To Storm Douma If Deal Not Reached*
> 
> Syrian War Report
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 2 hhace 2 horas
> 
> In the next week/s
> #SAA Tiger Forces will be heading to #Daraa and #AlQunytira to liberate the two provinces.
> ...





Zhukov dijo:


> Seguro que conocéis esta página, es como una wikipedia sobre el conflicto en Siria, que recopilan todas las fuentes y noticias
> 
> Aquí por ejemplo, siguen los preparativos para un posible ataque contra Siria
> 
> U.S. missile strike on Syria (2018) - A Closer Look On Syria





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis@Syria_Hezb_Iran 8 minhace 8 minutos
> 
> #SAA engineering units discover #Israel|i weapons, projectiles, munition & mines in #Harasta city. (28 march 2018)
> *
> ...





felino66 dijo:


> Para culturizarse un poquillo, los párrafos finales son actuales..
> 
> 
> 
> ...






mazuste dijo:


> *
> Elijah Magnier publicó una tres notas sobre la guerra contra Siria
> y su papel en la confrontación política global.*
> 
> ...





delhierro dijo:


> Atacan Siria no por su posición estrategica, sino por su oposición a los yanquis.
> 
> Si España quisiera ser neutral , no la atacarian porque puede cerrrar el Mediterraneo sino por no estar al 100% en el bando "adecuado".
> 
> ...





El_Suave dijo:


> Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, las razones geoestratégicas o de orden económico existen, y son importantes, pero la razón principal es que un Imperio que aspira a la dominación global y en exclusiva no puede tolerar disidencias, todo aquel que no obedezca o se oponga a sus designios va a ser atacado.
> 
> Las formas de ataque obviamente estarán en consonancia con la ubicación, características económicas, sociales, o culturales, puntos fuertes y sobre todo debilidades del país atacado. Y se llevarán a cabo siguiendo eso que se ha dado en llamar equivocadamente "doctrina Gerasimov" como si fuera una doctrina rusa, cuando en realidad Gerasimov sólo descubre que esa es la estrategia que está detrás de las guerras de las últimas*décadas, ya vengan disfrazadas de guerra para "llevar la democracia", guerra "contra el terrorismo", o "primavera de colores", y propone la forma en que su país debe estar alerta, prevenido, y preparado para afrontar esa amenaza.
> 
> (*). Por cierto el 11-S queda sin duda incluido dentro de la "doctrina Gerasimov", aunque yo personalmente incluyo también el propio fin de la Guerra Fría con el desmembramiento de la URSS como parte de esa estrategia.





Ultimate dijo:


> ISIS attempts to expand in Deir Ezzor as sandstorm grounds Syrian, Russian air forces
> _*ISIS intenta expandirse en Deir Ezzor cuando hay tormentas de arena y estan en tierra las Fuerzas Aéreas sirias y rusas
> Leith Aboufadel - 29/03/2018 0
> 
> ...





desde dijo:


> Yo no se si es que algunos no veis el mapa o si realmente os creeis que las tuberias son el problema.
> Hago dos preguntas basicas para entenderlo:
> 1/ Son Arabia Saudi e Israel vecinos y socios estrategicos, este ultimo con salida al Mediterraneo?
> 2/ Que estan haciendo USA y sus socios en Siria?, yo lo que veo es un expolio de recursos.
> ...





Duisenberg dijo:


> Básicamente estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices. He resaltado en negrita sobre lo que quiero comentar.
> 
> Respecto a los recursos, pongo 2 enlaces de *charly015* que son de estos días. Uno sobre el tema de los fosfatos y Siria, y otro, sobre el aumento de la actividad en la zona del Artico.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> Iniciado por *pocholito *
> 
> Yo los enviaba a Dara, a Qalamoun Oriental no porque debe ser un objetivo de limpieza, por lo que veo en el mapa el ejercito sirio tiene qe limpiar la bolsa de qalamoun oriental y la de Homs para que las comunicaciones sean fluidas.
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Me acuerdo que en 2015 la batalla de Daraa se paró justo después de tomar Sheik Miskeen. Algunos hicieron su apuesta de que después de Sheik miskeen el ejercito iríá hacia Nawa para cortar la ruta de suministros de los verdes desde Israel.
> 
> Si el tigre está va a la zona tal y como se ha especulado en diferentes informaciones veremos algo parecido a Idlib. Tanteo del frente, encontrar un punto debil y blietzkrieg masivo penetrando el frente, una vez conseguido esto en mi opinión el ejercito intentará cortar cuanto antes el acceso de suministros a Nawa y así dejar en bragas el resto de los pueblos de alrededor.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Pues si que da la impresión de estar calentito el frente... venga cabrones de JAI! Uníos a la fiesta!_
> 
> *Batalla brutal entre el ISIS y los rebeldes en Daraa, fuertes pérdidas para ambos bandos, el FSA decapita a un comandante yihadista*
> 
> ...



#828


----------



## Saturnin (1 Abr 2018)

*El presidente Bashar Al-Assad a través del presidente de la Asamblea del Pueblo, Hammudeh Sabbagh, que ha visitado varias Iglesias ha transmitido las felicitaciones a las comunidades cristianas que siguen el calendario gregoriano por las Pascuas. Esto en la monaquías feudales del Golfo Pérsico o en Marruecos, sería inimaginable por su intolerancia religiosa y luego los grandes medios de comunicación españoles manipulan diciendo que el malo es Al-Assad.*

Por encargo del presidente al-Assad, Sabbagh felicita a las comunidades cristianas por el día de Pascua


----------



## Justo Bueno (3 Abr 2018)

_...sigue 29/30 Marzo..._



Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha@sayed_ridha 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> Turkish forces and its mercenaries close all roads leading from and to Manbij (under SDF control) for 3 days and declare it a military zone.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Military Advisor@miladvisor 29 minhace 29 minutos
> 
> S.Lavrov: Russia to close US consulate in St. Petersburg, expel same number of diplomats as US.
> *
> *S.Lavrov: Rusia cerrará el consulado de EE.UU. en San Petersburgo y expulsará al mismo número de diplomáticos que EE.UU.*





Harman dijo:


> Geostrategic Media@Geostrat_ME 42 minHace 42 minutos
> 
> #Moscow demands consulate access to Yulia #Skripal - #Lavrov
> 
> ...





jgrr dijo:


> ¿Que pensáis?
> 
> URGENTE:
> EEUU se retirará de Siria "muy pronto" para que otros se hagan cargo - Trump.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> maytham@maytham956 18 minHace 18 minutos
> 
> East Ghouta : #Sakba gradually recover and rehabilitate schools to return students next Monday .. Health center within days
> *
> *#Sakba se recupera gradualmente y rehabilita las escuelas para que los estudiantes vuelvan el próximo lunes .. Centro de salud en cuestión de días*





Harman dijo:


> Wael@WaelAlRussi 11 minhace 11 minutos
> 
> In the last 3 months #Russia has increased its deployment in #Syria by 150%
> 2-4 cargo plans are landing in
> ...





txarra dijo:


> France to send troops to Manbij to block Turkish invasion: report
> 
> Macron mandará fuerzas a Manbij para evitar que Turqúia invada la ciudad.
> 
> Me sorprende como Francia se cree que aún es una potencia mundial cuando no pasa de ser un actor secundario. Sus intervenciones son en países africanos que son cuasi estados fallidos, para hacerse el importante en intervenciones gordas como Libia necesita la aprobación del primo zumosol.



#881


----------



## Heteruspatriarcadus (4 Abr 2018)

Ojalá los fachillas españoles se leyeran este tipo de posts y se dieran cuenta de quién es el verdadero enemigo... A muchos les hablas de Siria o Palestina y tiran de discurso islamófobo y te llaman follamoros y demás gilipolleces de paletos peperos. 

Ghouta ha quedado bien limpita, no?  

Honor a Siria, honor a los valientes.


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 Abr 2018)

heteruspatriarcadus dijo:


> ojalá los fachillas españoles se leyeran este tipo de posts y se dieran cuenta de quién es el verdadero enemigo... A muchos les hablas de siria o palestina y tiran de discurso islamófobo y te llaman follamoros y demás gilipolleces de paletos peperos.
> 
> Ghouta ha quedado bien limpita, no?
> 
> honor a siria, honor a los valientes.




_Personalmente intento evitar expresiones como "facha", "moro", "islamofobia"... Me parece que se inscriben dentro del marco de la Neolengua progre totalitaria. Progres, por cierto, son todos, los "peperos", los "sociatas", "cuñadanos", "potemos".... TODOS. Ni siquiera me gusta demasiado la expresión PROGRE, pero bueno...
Dentro del grupo que tu así defines, los hay que son simplemente racistas, con encefalogramas bastante planos y, por oposición a la "moronegrada", se sitúan en el bando de Israel. Pues es bien sabido que Israel es una máquina de aniquilar todo lo que no sea SIONISMO. Especialmente "moros".
Yo, si apoyo a Siria, a pesar de sus defectos, es porque creo que la alternativa (Hermandad Musulmana o Wahabismo/Salafismo o ambos) es infinitamente peor. Además que éstos últimos también son especialistas en el exterminio de los enemigos de Israel. Y nunca atacan ni atacarán a Israel, es más, al propio estado sionista le interesa tenerlos en sus fronteras como colchón de seguridad, y les proporciona asistencia médica y recursos militares.

Así que a tomar por culo los borregomatrix de todo pelaje y viva Siria!!
Gracias por tu mensaje. Te invito a suscribirte al hilo, a thankearlo, a levantarlo, en fin a informarte y participar. Saludos._




ultimate dijo:


> russian military returns to tal rifaat after failed talks with turkey
> *el ejército ruso regresa a tal rifaat tras el fracaso de las conversaciones con turquía
> leith aboufadel - 30/03/2018 0
> 
> ...





harman dijo:


> _sobre el envió de fuerzas de francia, macron tiene que defender los intereses de la cementera *lafarge* en la zona.
> 
> Me imagino que el negocio va bien con tanta base yankee._
> 
> ...





harman dijo:


> ivan sidorenko@ivansidorenko1 11 hhace *11 horas*
> 
> #syria #deirezzor activist :
> Gunfire in several locations in deir ezzor city, along with a large deployment of syrian govt forces, and numerous roadblocks are being set up.
> ...





harman dijo:


> you know the u.s. Is losing, we
> 
> 
> sabes que ee. Uu. Está perdiendo,
> ...





harman dijo:


> yusha yuseef@mig29_ 16 minhace 16 minutos
> 
> #breaking | two coalition personnel killed, five wounded by an improvised explosive device in #syria - #us-led coalition statement
> *
> *dos miembros de la coalición muertos, cinco heridos por un artefacto explosivo improvisado en #siria - #declaración de la coalición liderada por ee.uu.*





makko dijo:


> el gobierno francés acaba de desmentir a los kurdos, no van a manbij.
> 
> la france ne prévoit pas d'opération dans le nord de la syrie hors coalition internationale anti-ei
> 
> ...





bookchin777 dijo:


> _sigue sonando el río..._
> 
> *reporte de últma hora: Jaysh al-islam acuerda evacuar la ciudad de douma, en el este de ghouta*
> 
> ...





harman dijo:


> liveuamap middleeast@lummideast 1 hhace 1 hora
> 
> turkey starting preparations to also capture syria's ayn al-arab, tal abyad, rasulayn, hasaka from militants, says erdogan
> *
> ...





harman dijo:


> hassan ridha@sayed_ridha 15 minhace 15 minutos
> 
> آلاف الفلسطينيين يتدفقون قرب الحدود بين قطاع غزة والأراضي المحتلة للمشاركة في «مسيرة العودة الكبرى» بمناسبة يوم الأرض
> *
> *miles de palestinos acuden a la frontera entre la franja de gaza y los territorios ocupados para participar en la "gran marcha del retorno" con motivo del día de la tierra*





Harman dijo:


> Within Syria@WithinSyriaBlog 7 minhace 7 minutos
> 
> US-led coalition forces in Syria lack any real form of security ... their bases are unprotected and well-known .. they 100% depend on the idea that no one want to attack them ... the way they did before in Libya ... today's IED was likely the first of many
> *
> *Las fuerzas de la coalición encabezada por Estados Unidos en Siria carecen de una verdadera forma de seguridad ... sus bases están desprotegidas y son bien conocidas ... 100% dependen de la idea de que nadie quiere atacarlas ... como lo hicieron antes en Libia. ... IED de hoy era probablemente el primero de muchos*





Harman dijo:


> Wael@WaelAlRussi 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Duma #EastGhouta agreement:
> 1 few leader of #JAI will be evacuated to #Jordan with ~20 million $ in hand
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Within Syria@WithinSyriaBlog 2 minHace 2 minutos
> 
> France put it self in a position where Turkey humiliated it publicly .. Turkish FM even said ""Who are you to mediate between Turkey and terror groups?" ... it's clear now that Macron knows nothing at all about foreign policies
> *
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> "Los medios estatales turcos publicaron información militar de la OTAN sobre las posiciones militares francesas dentro de Siria. Esto hace a las tropas francesas objetivos más fáciles para ataques terroristas."
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> EHSANI2@EHSANI22 19 minhace 19 minutos
> 
> An American & British soldier were killed by an improvised explosive device in Manbij where US personnel are stationed. The incident happened late Thursday - the day US President Donald Trump said he would pull out forces "very soon".
> *
> *Un soldado estadounidense y uno británico murieron por un artefacto explosivo improvisado en Manbij, donde está estacionado el personal estadounidense. El incidente ocurrió a última hora del jueves, el día en que el presidente estadounidense, Donald Trump, dijo que retiraría las fuerzas "muy pronto".*





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Noticias desde el interior de la bolsa sojuzgada por los terroristas en Guta. Los padecimientos de la población civil, en particular los cristianos, a manos de estos criminales deben haber sido inenarrables.
> 
> Síria: Sacerdote narra sofrimento de cristãos no leste de Ghouta e Damasco





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha@sayed_ridha 2 minHace 2 minutos
> 
> وزارة الصحة الفلسطينية: ارتفاع عدد الشهداء والجرحى في المواجهات عند الشريط الحدودي بقطاع غزة إلى 13 شهيداً و1150 جريحاً
> *
> *Ministerio de Salud palestino: el número de mártires y heridos en enfrentamientos en la frontera en la Franja de Gaza asciende a 13 mártires y 1150 heridos*





Iskra dijo:


> Mentiras, ignorancia, hipocresía e histeria: los pilares de la sociedad bajo el dominio anglosajón - Sputnik Mundo
> Pego entero un artículo de opinión de David Armas Paz para Sputnik que juzgo muy interesante para reflejar en qué mundo vivimos. Lo que dice creo que lo sabemos perfectamente el 100% de los aquí presentes ( sí, incluidos los intoxicadores). Podemos discutir los remedios, pero la realidad es la realidad y la verdad es la verdad, la diga Agamenón o su porquero.
> El escándalo alrededor del envenenamiento de la familia Skripal parece haber dejado en un segundo plano otros problemas internacionales. Moscú espera del Reino Unido pruebas o una disculpa. Londres no se apresura en presentar ni lo uno ni lo otro, pero sí se ha esforzado en expandir en el espacio informativo occidental su versión de lo hechos.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Syrian Army arrests 36 suicide bombers sneaking among civilians leaving Ghouta - Muraselon
> 
> 
> El ejército sirio detiene a 36 terroristas suicidas que se infiltran entre los civiles que abandonan Ghouta
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Haidar Sumeri@IraqiSecurity 24 minHace 24 minutos
> 
> Amazing story from #Iraq
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ali Özkök@Ozkok_ 31 minhace 31 minutos
> 
> Fight against #PKK: #Turkish army advanced to Masid in northern #Iraq. Via @iraqiinfo_eng
> *
> *Lucha contra #PKK: #El ejército turco avanzó a Masid en el norte de Irak.*






Harman dijo:


> British authorities searching Russian plane in London without giving reason is provocation - Moscow
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> El Ejercito ruso ha frustado intento de atentados suicidas en autobuses q transportaban a terroristas y sus familias q se retiraban del suburbio de Ghouta Oriental, reveló el 29 de marzo el Ministro de Defensa ruso Serguei Shoigu.
> 
> " Recibimos informacion de la gente comun todos los dias",dijo. "Recibimos un informe, sobre la provocacion q involucraba cinturones suicidas hace cuatro dias. Sugirio q los atacantes suicidas serian colocados en los autobuses q llevaban a los refugiados"
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> MoD Source Refutes Reports Israeli fighter jets Tricked Russian-Made Air Defense - Muraselon
> 
> 
> Fuente del Ministerio de Defensa refuta informes de que aviones de combate israelíes engañaron a la defensa aérea rusa
> ...



#952


----------



## Saturnin (4 Abr 2018)

*EL MITO DE LA RAZA JUDÍA

Los judíos no son una raza y esto se puede ver claramente en la variedad racial que hay entre ellos; hay negros (falashas), rubios (askenazis), asiáticos (judíos de Kaifeng) y mediterráneos (sefardíes y mizrajim).

La explicación está en que los judíos en el pasado eran bastante proselitistas y hacían muchos adeptos entre los habitantes de los lugares donde vivían.

Una de las principales ramas del Judaísmo, los askenazis, provienen de los jázaros, pueblo túrquico procedente del Asia central. Esta idea fue defendida por el escritor judío húngaro, Arthur Koestler, en su libro La Decimotercera Tribu.

En España, el concilio católico de Elvira del siglo IV, prohibía el contacto con los judíos por temor a su proselitismo.

Hay historiadores como Shlomo Sand, historiador y catedrático de Historia Europea en la Universidad de Tel Aviv, que afirman que los palestinos son étnicamente más próximos a los judíos de la época de Jesús, que los judíos actuales.

La idea de que los judíos son una raza y que descendienden de los hebreos bíblicos siendo por ello los legítimos dueños del territorio donde vivían estos hebreos , es actualmente un invento sionista para justificar la existencia del Estado de Israel.

Links relacionados:

Beta Israel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Judíos de Kaifeng - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Jázaros - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Historiador israelí Shlomo Sand: "El pueblo judío es una invención"*


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 Abr 2018)

_...sigue 30-31/03/18..._



txarra dijo:


> Hasta la vista.





txarra dijo:


> Sobre lo acontecido los últimos días.
> 
> Aparte de la derrota terrorista en Ghouta, en territorio amarillo están habiendo disturbios por parte de la población árabe local. Por el momento estas protestas se han llevado por delante a dos soldados, uno británico y otro estadounidense.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Saudi Crown Prince says Assad will remain in power
> _*El príncipe heredero saudí dice que Assad permanecerá en el poder
> Leith Aboufadel - 31/03/2018 0
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Mal día para los drones espías de Israel en Líbano_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> No se si trump se va de siria, no me lo creo lo que sí me creo de este comehamburguesas de mierda es que si se va no pagara la factura de los destrozos de siria, puentes, carreteras, escuelas, centros de investigacion etc...este se ira de rositas como buen hijo de puta sionista. A siria la ayudaran sus aliados con contratos o con algun tipo de plan marshall cuando termine la guerra.
> 
> La onu que no sirve para nada si de verdad funcionase, deberian de exigirles reparaciones por daños por todas las guerras causadas desde la I hasta hoy y echar a isisrahell de ese circo nanzi, pero las cosas estan al reves con el tema palestina ya lo estais viendo. Quien es su amo? de independiente nanay.





Harman dijo:


> War in Syria@SyriaWar2 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> Syrian Army preparing for large military operation
> Target is a big "dangerous" surprise
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Israel tenia una base en las afueras de Damasco, bombardeando a civiles durante años. EE.UU amenazó con la guerra a Rusia a medida q las fuerzas sirias se acercaban descubriendo un centro de control de al Qaeda administrado por las FDI.
> 
> Se ha encontrado una base secreta enorme israeli en Ghouta Este a las afueras de Damasco q incluyen 40 Toneladas de cloro gaseoso,toneladas de municiones, equipos de túneles estadounidenses y lo peor de todo, una planta de gas venenoso suministrada por EE.UU.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Algunos no llegarán a Idlib_
> 
> 
> Hassan Ridha@sayed_ridha 33 minHace 33 minutos
> ...





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Primera noticia:
> 
> Pobres naranjas, ¿nadie piensa en ellas?.
> 
> ...



#1001


----------



## Justo Bueno (6 Abr 2018)

*Hoy hace justo UN AÑO que abrí el hilo. 
70.000 visitas!! A por las 100.000... 
Viva Siria libre y soberana!!!​*







bookchin777 dijo:


> _vía *janice kortkamp*, ciudadana estadounidense enamorada de siria (contarla dentro del 40% de población usa que no chupa penes circuncidados)._.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> coño dos tontorronas qeu se hablan en un chitchat, lo siento por el conductor sirio de frutas o lo que llevase en su momento, de las 15 ratas muertas en ese accidente que se jodan.
> 
> Asi es como tratan tus putas ratas a la gente siria en raqqa esta vez, se rebelan contra los invasores yankies y sus ratas normal, esperaban ser recibidos con florecitas primaverales?
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> vanessa beeley@VanessaBeeley 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> Easter.. First Lady, Asma al-Assad visits the Roman Catholic Monastery of St. Paul in #Damascus, and meets the orphans with supervisors and a number of nuns.
> *
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> Impresionante la campaña de Guta. En un mes el ejército sirio ha convertido en cisco el esfuerzo militar de siete años de ocupación promovido por la OTAN mediante los dineros aportados por la banda saudita que la ha dejado casi en bancarrota (de ahí la extorsión y tortura de los princesos por parte de su pariente para que soltasen pasta).
> Queda Duma...puede decir alguien. En vano, Duma cercada está perdida y lo saben.
> Paso a paso van a ir desapareciendo bolsas y a mayor velocidad dado que el ejército puede concentrar más fuerzas en un frente determinado.
> Supongo que poco a poco nos iremos enterando de lo que se cocía en Guta, de ahí el canguele que tiene toda la puta OTAN y sus asesinatos masivos democráticos humanitarios.





Harman dijo:


> Brasco_Aad@Brasco_Aad 57 minHace 57 minutos
> 
> ERDOGAN'S ADVISER ILNUR CEVIK: 'IT'S THANKS TO RUSSIA THAT WE WERE ABLE TO CAPTURE AFRIN. IF RUSSIA HAD NOT OPENED UP THE AIRSPACE, WE COULD NOT EVEN HAVE FLOWN DRONES. OUR PRESIDENT IS HIGHLY SATISFIED WITH THE RUSSIAN FEDERATION. MY PERSONAL GRADE IS 10 OUT OF 10'
> *
> *ILNUR CEVIK, CONSEJERO DE ERDOGAN: `ES GRACIAS A RUSIA QUE PUDIMOS CAPTURAR AFRIN. SI RUSIA NO HUBIERA ABIERTO EL ESPACIO AÉREO, NO PODRÍAMOS HABER VOLADO AVIONES NO TRIPULADOS. NUESTRO PRESIDENTE ESTÁ MUY SATISFECHO CON LA FEDERACIÓN RUSA. MI NOTA PERSONAL ES 10 DE 10''.*





BookChin777 dijo:


> *¿Trump "se está retirando" de Siria a causa de la "Guerra Civil de Rojava"?*
> Escrito por *Andrew Korybko* en 2018-03-30
> 
> "*El sorpresivo anuncio de Trump de que Estados Unidos "saldrá" de Siria "muy, muy pronto" probablemente no conduzca al retroceso total que algunos esperan, pero esta reducción táctica sería, sin embargo, una respuesta al "Rojava". Guerra civil "si realmente sucede, y la influencia de la inminente intervención antiterrorista de Turquía en el noreste de Siria no debe quedar fuera de la ecuación tampoco.*
> ...





quijotin dijo:


> Moscow: Oil Smuggling in Syria Almost Cut Off Unlike Foreign Arms Supplies - Muraselon
> 
> *Moscú: el contrabando de petróleo en Siria casi se corta a diferencia de los suministros de armas extranjeras*
> 
> ...





Saturnin dijo:


> El embajador sirio en La Habana, Idris Mayya, reconoció la ayuda brindada a su pueblo por Irán, Rusia y los países de América Latina* 'en cuya vanguardia está Cuba'.*
> 
> CUBA mostró su apoyo inequívoco al gobierno de Siria y a su lucha contra el terrorismo





Harman dijo:


> Maxim A. Suchkov@MSuchkov_ALM 58 minHace 58 minutos
> 
> SHORT THREAD: #SkripalCase & #Syria: 1.#Russia's authoritative,yet controversial #MiddleEadt expert Satanovsky known for his ties to #FSB sec service says "#UK's persecution of Russia" has to do w/ serious,underreported development in #Syria that occured shortly before #Salisbury
> 
> ...





quijotin dijo:


> Russian Air Force destroys HTS Shariah Court near Turkish border
> 
> 
> *La Fuerza Aérea rusa destruye HTS Shariah Court cerca de la frontera turca*
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _En Omán está semana __ha estado de visita el ministro de asuntos exteriores de Siria y a reabierto la embajada._





jerjes dijo:


> Las intensas patrullas yankis en defensa de los kurdos respaldados por el Pentágono, se producen cuando Ankara está amenazando con lanzar una ofensiva para expulsar a los kurdos de Manbij y sus alrededores.
> 
> Hay informes q los terroristas -llamados rebeldes- guiados por Ankara ya están realizando movimientos preliminares para una importante operacion militar contra las fuerzas lideradas por EE.UU en Manbij.
> 
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> Gracias. Vamos tirando. Os leo.
> 
> Fuerte abrazo a casi todos.





Javisklax dijo:


> Unas de esas causalidades de la vida...
> 
> El ejercito sirio encuentra gas venenoso en uno de los almacenes de armamento del Frente Al Nusra en Harasta.
> La sorpresa es , que el gas esta fabricado en Gran Bretaña y precisamente en la ciudad de Salisbury, que es la misma ciudad donde se enveneno al ex-espia ruso.
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Breaking: Jaysh Al-Islam announces preliminary agreement with Russia in Douma
> _*ULTIMA HORA: Jaysh Al-Islam anuncia un acuerdo preliminar con Rusia en Douma
> Leith Aboufadel - 01/04/2018
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> VIDEO: Huge Russian thermobaric bomb incinerates Nusra courthouse in Idlib near border with Turkey, many jihadists neutralized
> _*VÍDEO: Enorme bomba termobárica rusa incinera el juzgado de Nusra en Idlib, cerca de la frontera con Turquía, muchos yihadistas neutralizados
> Andrew Illingworth. 01/04/2018 0
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Not One but Two Israeli jets were downed in February: Israel won
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Luego hablan de RT y de propaganda de no se que régimenes
> 
> Se les ha ido la mano con los goym, sinceramente esto esta estudiado y no sólo debe dejar secuelas psíquicas sino físicas (habría que ver los anuncios que hay tras esta bazofia Blak Mirriana)
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> #Iraq Army and Hashd aL-Shaabi are deployed in #Sinjar following the complete withdrawal of #PKK. #Turkey can no longer attack the city.
> *
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Developing: Syrian Army rushes divisions fresh from victory in east Damascus battle towards Daraa
> 
> Parece que el ejercito se dirige a Daraa, por el momento unidades que participaron en la batalla de Ghouta van hacia la zona.
> 
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> De la cuarta, que es la mejor de todas, dice que van solo "elementos". Pero vamos, si han movilizado 3 divisiones al completo (con tres brigadas cada una) es una barbaridad. Aunque la opción mas sensata habría sido acabar con Douma y Yarmouk para asegurar definitivamente Damasco, el que se desplacen a Daraa nos indica que el alto mando considera que esta zona esta mas "madura" que las demás.
> 
> Las ofensivas de Idlib y East Ghouta se detuvieron antes de terminar con todos los enemigos a pesar de los éxitos acumulados. Creo que parte importante de ese éxito se debe a el trabajo de negociadores con los diferentes poderes fácticos de la zona, así como la recopilación de datos realizada por los servicios de inteligencia del ejército. Estos trabajos deben de haber inclinado al Estado Mayor Sirio por lanzar la siguiente operación en esta zona.
> 
> ...





mcmardigan dijo:


> Hace poco se posteo aquí una noticia del arresto de un comandante NDF por orden del tigre, ya que se negaba a integrarse dentro de la estructura del 5 Cuerpo de Asalto.
> 
> Y hace unos días salto la noticia de la detención de fuerzas NDF en East Ghouta acusadas de saqueo en los pueblos liberados.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *ÚLTIMA HORA: los rebeldes de Douma llegan a un acuerdo con el gobierno sirio, las fuerzas rusas entrarán en la ciudad - detalles*
> 
> "BEIRUT, LÍBANO (1:27 p. M.) - Las fuerzas rebeldes queu se mantienen en la ciudad de Douma, distrito de Damasco, en la región oriental de Ghouta, llegaron a un acuerdo de mediación rusa con el gobierno sirio después de una semana de disputas de ida y vuelta.
> 
> ...





#1027--->#1051...


----------



## Saturnin (6 Abr 2018)

Si queréis un punto de vista alternativo leed la agencia de noticias siria Sana


----------



## Justo Bueno (7 Abr 2018)

Saturnin dijo:


> Si queréis un punto de vista alternativo leed la agencia de noticias siria Sana



_Aquí tenéis la página de medios que creó el conforero *Creador de Mitos*_:

Guerra Siria

_que incluye enlace a montones de sitios con información sobre la guerra en Siria, entre ellos *SANA*_:

Syrian Arab News Agency

_El que vive engañado es porque le conviene o no da más de si._

******************************



BookChin777 dijo:


> *OFFTOPIC*
> 
> *"Nunca he visto nada igual": Rusia declara ejercicios de misiles "inusuales", a solo millas de Suecia*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Danny Makki@Dannymakkisyria 16 minHace 16 minutos
> 
> The process to Jaysh Al Islam leaving #Douma for #Jarablus will only begin when all captives are handed over to #SAA
> *
> ...





txarra dijo:


> En su momento el tigre dijo que la corrupción en Siria era tan dañino como los grupos yihadistas, en Siria hay un grave problema de corrupción, sobretodo debido a la pobreza generalizada consecuencia de la guerra y las sanciones. Es muy difícil librar una guerra de liberación cuando tienes tanta podredumbre dentro de tus filas.
> 
> El tigre debería empezar a hacer una buena limpieza tanto en el ejercito como en las NDF, sobretodo entre los paramilitares para que el fenómeno de señores de la guerra no se expanda. Tiene la ventaja de que cuenta con el favor de los rusos y que hoy en día es el mejor general de Siria y un personaje irremplazable, tiene una seguridad que pocos tendrán entre las filas del ejercito.
> 
> PD: Por lo que veo durruty sigue haciendo el subnormal por aquí, ahora coge cualquier información y lo desvirtua para dejar mal al ejercito.





Pato Sentado dijo:


> Respecto de la presencia de comandos franceses en Siia, he encontrado estas 2fotos, serian Infanteria de Marina y teoricametne estan protegiendo la cementera Lafarge ,pero tambien dando apoyo a los rebeldes y blancos a la aviacion de la Coalicion.





Harman dijo:


> _Luchar contra la corrupción fuera de su unidad no es su misión._
> 
> _Además antes de rasgarnos la vestiduras por la corrupción deberíamos dar ejemplo._
> _Ningún país de los colegas que aquí intervienen está libre de corrupción._
> ...





Makko dijo:


> La Victoria de Guta es admirable. Lo que hubiera podido ser la mayor escabechina de la historia de este conflicto ha pasado a ser una operación que se estudiará en las academias militares cuando se hable de asedios a plazas fuertemente fortificadas con población civil y su rendición a bajisimo coste. Esa combinación de palo y zanahoria ha demostrado ser letal para los terroristas y quienes les apoyan.
> 1 Trocear
> 2 Volver a trocear
> 3 Ofrecer a los terroristas de las bolsas más pequeñas evacuación con sus mujeres, churumbeles y armas ligeras aunque sin munición (los terroristas salvan su familia y el honor que creen tener)
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Haidar Sumeri@IraqiSecurity 13 hHace 13 horas
> 
> *Happy new year to all my Assyrian brothers and sisters
> Hoping 6768 will be a wonderful year for you all *





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Me encanta el olor a ajusticiamiento intra-rata por las mañanas..._
> 
> *Actualización: 2 líderes del Jaysh al-Islam de alto rango muertos de repente en la ciudad de Douma en Damasco, informes de asesinatos*
> 
> ...





pgas dijo:


> [FONT=&quot]*Christian Nader*‏ @*ExoSapiens*​ 31 mar.Más
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Supongo que recuerdan aquella cinta estadounidense ("La Lista de Schindler") en la que un nazi mataba a judíos desarmados con su rifle con mira telescópica. Hace unas horas los cobardes francotiradores israelíes mataron a 14 palestinos desarmados de la misma manera.
> [/FONT]
> ...





El_Suave dijo:


> Y mira que llevan tiempo tratando de hacernos comulgar con ruedas de molino. Sin ir más lejos, no hace mucho trataron de convencernos de que unos follacabras, que, según ellos mismos, en el mejor de los casos habían hecho un cursillo básico de pilotaje de avionetas, fueron capaces de tomar el control de unos reactores comerciales de cientos de toneladas, y realizar una serie de maniobras técnicamente muy complicadas incluso para un piloto experimentado, estrellándolos finalmente con absoluta precisión contra unas edificaciones urbanas.
> 
> Después trataron de convencernos de que tras capturar al que durante más de una década habían presentado como el principal culpable de lo sucedido, y de todos los otros crímenes que les parecía a bien, deciden ejecutarlo y tirar su cadáver al océano, sin fotos ni pruebas, y perdiendo la oportunidad de obtener información, sentarlo en un banquillo dónde pudiera dar explicaciones, ser juzgado, y en su caso condenado.





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> #Duma deal:
> Falyaq al-Rahman to #Idlib
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Breaking: Russia claims Skripal poisoning to be false-flag operation, was done to compensate for UK's insignificance in European affairs
> _*Ultima hora: Rusia alega que el envenenamiento de Skripal es una operación de bandera falsa, se hizo para compensar la insignificancia del Reino Unido en los asuntos europeos.
> Andrew Illingworth. 01/04/2018 0
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Confirmado: Nusra secuestra a decenas de rebeldes del Jaysh al-Islam en medio de la evacuación del este de Damasco al norte de Siria - detalles*
> 
> "BEIRUT, LÍBANO (7:33 PM) - Informes anteriores de que Ha'yat Tahrir al-Sham (mejor conocido por su nombre anterior, Frente Al-Nusra) fuerzas evacuando de la región oriental de Ghouta, llevaron con ellos a varios militantes rivales de la facción del Jaysh al-Islam ahora ha sido confirmada. Según los informes, los rehenes -un total de 21 fuentes dicen- habían sido capturados Ha'yat Tahrir al-Sham durante enfrentamientos previos en East Ghouta.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> EHSANI2@EHSANI22 42 minhace 42 minutos
> 
> Erdoğan to Netanyahu: You are a terrorist and an occupier
> *
> ...




_Zascandileando al troll sionista oficial del hilo de Harman, Mick Rata Jagger:_


MiguelLacano dijo:


> Esas unidades eran las SS formadas por bosniacos. He tenido la ocasión de ver con mis propios ojos las banderas y las insignias de esos canallas mostradas por las "milicias bosniacas" en la guerra de Yugoslavia. Esos mismos HDLGP aparecían en el telediario de aquellos días como "las víctimas" y "los buenos". Curiosamente sionistas de pro, como el asqueroso Henry Levy, gritaba como un poseso para que "Occidente" defendiera a esas alimañas.
> 
> Cosas de la geopolítica y de los criminales que dominan los medios y el poder económico (es decir, el real) en nuestro mundo.





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Y el pobre imbecil videlon de argentina, tratando de darnos lecciones de historia sobre el amor de hitler por los follacabras, al final nazi=falso judio=moro radical tipo isis es lo mismo, de la mano de isisrahell, pobrecito no puede olvidarme, no se si es porque es un hombre beta o que, desde luego lo de la guerra de bosnia los bosniacos eran el isis 0.5 en afganistan eran el isis 1.0 y ahora va por la 2.0 entremezclado con la vieja alciaeda. La guerra en yugoslavia lo provocaron los mismos en ucrania ahora, libia o siria. Nada ha cambiado, son los mismos hijos de puta de siempre, el tontopollo la tiene que tener dura cada vez que ve una cabra por ahi, no tiene remedio el nanzy este....





Saturnin dijo:


> *El presidente Bashar Al-Assad a través del presidente de la Asamblea del Pueblo, Hammudeh Sabbagh, que ha visitado varias Iglesias ha transmitido las felicitaciones a las comunidades cristianas que siguen el calendario gregoriano por las Pascuas. Esto en la monaquías feudales del Golfo Pérsico o en Marruecos, sería inimaginable por su intolerancia religiosa y luego los grandes medios de comunicación españoles manipulan diciendo que el malo es Al-Assad.*
> 
> Por encargo del presidente al-Assad, Sabbagh felicita a las comunidades cristianas por el día de Pascua





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 14 minhace 14 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Hama #NorthernHama - Group of Faylaq al-Rahman Surrendered to the #SAA . The Commander of the group said its because of the foreign commanders arrogance in addition to stealing the salaries of the fighters as money & supplies distributed only on the people close to them.
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Navstéva زائر @Navsteva 11 minhace 11 minutos
> 
> *"Syrians don't need #JihadiJulian"*
> 
> ...



#1113


----------



## Garret (7 Abr 2018)

En realidad son muchos los países que están padeciendo los males de las guerras, de las matanzas, todo se ha centrado en Siria probablemente por un aspecto de interés político, pero es verdad que no es el único país afectado. He visto un documental hace un par de años que narraba de la mano de un periodista sueco los sucesos encontrados en distintas partes del mundo, principalmente los países del Medio Oriente que se han visto afectados por la guerra.


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 Abr 2018)

_Hago un paréntesis en el resumen del hilo de Siria porque se viene otra falsa bandera química para empujar a USA a atacar Siria. ¡Ya no cuela HDLGP!_

@*Tom Duggan* (_periodista británico que vive en Damasco, hace mucho tiempo que está sobre el terreno no como otros periolistos de mierda que se dignan a repetir mentiras sentados sobre sus fofos culos de estómagos agradecidos, cocainómanos psicópatas de la falsa letra ávidos de sangre y muerte.
Si se confirma ésto y se puede demostrar es monstruoso._)

"Just received information that the people who were gassed in Douma are the hostages. They have been identified as prisoners and hostages .sick world"

"I am saying that terrorists picked hostages gassed then dilibritley in a room .then filmed them .to provoke western responce .and blamed Assad"

*"Acabo de recibir información que las personas que fueron gaseadas en Douma son rehenes. Han sido identificados como prisioneros y rehenes. Mundo enfermo"

"Estoy diciendo que los terroristas cogieron a los rehenes y deliberadamente los pusieron en una habitación y los gasearon, entonces los filmaron para provocar una respuesta occidental culpando a Assad"*

_Aquí un video del propio Tom, creo que en Ayn Tarma, en el minuto 2:55 podéis verle hablando sobre lo que encontró el ejército en Ghouta. En el minuto 6:08 se muestran unas tétricas "libretas de recetas" con todo tipo de apuntes, cantidades de sustancias, etc. para fabricar todo tipo de bombas sucias y químicas. Fórmulas químicas escritas apresuradamente. También se ve una plantilla con distancias en miles de metros y unas cifras que se dice en el vídeo sirve para apuntar hacia posiciones concretas, quizás en los bombardeos que sufre Damasco desde el bastión yihadista._

Terrorists workshop of death

***********************

_Los primeros prisioneros llegando a las lineas del SAA, alegría desbordada... muy emocionante._

الله أكبر والحمد لله تم وصول اول دفعة من المخطوفين في دوما إلى دمشق

***********************

*Fotos presuntamente muestran un convoy de la Coalición estadounidense que se dirige desde Iraq a Siria*







"A pesar de las afirmaciones de la administración Trump de que está "muy seriamente" reflexionando sobre la retirada de las fuerzas de Siria, ha surgido una nueva evidencia de la creciente presencia de Washington en la región. Según el canal de Telegram "Directorate 4", que se centra en las noticias sobre conflictos armados, la coalición encabezada por Estados Unidos está transfiriendo equipos militares desde el norte de Iraq a Siria.

Las fotos, que se han publicado en la cuenta y aún no se han verificado, muestran un convoy que pasa por la ciudad siria de al-Hasakah y que consiste en ambulancias, camionetas y camiones de transporte que transportan fortificaciones de concreto para aumentar las posiciones militares.

Esto se produce en medio de informes en los medios turcos la semana pasada de que Estados Unidos estaba reforzando su presencia militar en Manbij, Siria, instalando dos nuevas instalaciones en la región y desplegando 300 tropas, vehículos blindados y unidades de construcción en el área.

Los comandantes kurdos que hablaron con el Sputnik confirmaron que Estados Unidos, Francia y el Reino Unido estaban reforzando su presencia en Manbij, añadiendo que esto parecía indicar que los EE. UU. Y Turquía no habían llegado a un acuerdo sobre las operaciones en curso de la otra región."

Photos allegedly show US-Coalition convoy heading from Iraq to Syria

_¡Basta de manipulaciones y basta de muerte! 
¡Viva Siria libre de terroristas de todo pelaje, wahabitas, salafistas, sionistas, imperialistas, al infierno todos!_


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Abr 2018)

Esto es lo que hacen las putas ratas ni rezar ni respetar el coran ni ostias, va a lo que van: a follarse mujeres y niñas, matar a los varones, destruir el pais, cortar cabezas y comer corazones de soldados sirios. En sus tiempos libres se transforman en pollas calenturientas blancas dispuestos a ayudar a la gente siria dejando las armas de lado miren miren como lo hacen: 

Twitter


----------



## Justo Bueno (9 Abr 2018)

Tierra Azul dijo:


> Esto es lo que hacen las putas ratas ni rezar ni respetar el coran ni ostias, va a lo que van: a follarse mujeres y niñas, matar a los varones, destruir el pais, cortar cabezas y comer corazones de soldados sirios. En sus tiempos libres se transforman en pollas calenturientas blancas dispuestos a ayudar a la gente siria dejando las armas de lado miren miren como lo hacen:
> 
> Twitter



_Te recomiendo seguir al periodista británico que comento en el post de arriba, también lo puse en el hilo de Harman. Tom Duggan. Él denuncia (y vive en Damasco) que los follacabras cortacabezas han gaseado/asesinado a los mismos niños que dicen salvar, entre otras cosas. Saludos Tierra Azul. Por cierto ¿a qué coño se debe que el Mierda Jagger te llame DEVA? _

Deva (religión) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Deva (budismo) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



*********************



txarra dijo:


> Cuando crees que la realidad no puede superar a la ficción siempre aparece algo que te deja con la boca abierta.
> 
> Video Inside:
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Las declaraciones del diputado Adams q ocupa un escaño en el Parlamento Irlandes sobre las criminales acciones de los sionistas en una pacifica manifestacion donde han tenido la desverguenza de colgar videos, en q se ven dos manifestantes sin armas, huyendo nada menos q con un tanque disparando contra ellos. Francamente increible.
> 
> Fuera de los EE.UU y algunas dictaduras mafiosas, Israel es considerado un regimen de apartheid en comparacion con la Alemania nazi.
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Bueno los túneles están hechos con maquinaria Siria donada en su dia a Hamas,pero eran en realidad según ha confirmado la prensa yanki eran bases dirigidas por Israel y EE.UU, plantas donde se preparaba el veneno q utilizaban para echar la culpa a Assad malo..Durante estos años los israelitas y su panda de terroristas asesinaban unas 200 o más personas semanales en Damasco.Nunca lo sabremos ya q el Gobierno prefiere callarse.Desde luego las fotos de las plantas son impresionantes con maquinaria de casas yankis y armas israelitas.Dios los bendiga y les devuelva l q ellos han dado.





Harman dijo:


> Marwa Osman@Osman_Marwa1 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> I would pay to see the faces of Jihadi Julian,Charles (AbuBatha) Lister & a whole lot of other paid wahhabi loving trolls who must be now crying in their bathrooms because #terrorism has been fully eradicated by the #SAA from all around the capital #Damascus
> 
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Repasando como fue la "guerra civil" siria, quienes estaban detras de toda esta mierda y que la chachipandi follacabrista estan aqui para lo qeu estan, desinformar y dar por culo, como esa mentira que ha dicho el tontopollas no se que miles de muertos...provocados por los putos terroristas a los que tanto ama tan calienturamente.
> 
> https://forocontralaguerra.files.wo...a-siria-y-la-manipulacic3b3n-medic3a1tica.pdf
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – April 2, 2018: Militants Start Their Withdrawal From Key Town Of Douma*
> 
> Syrian War Report





Glor199 dijo:


> Se sigue negociando para que las ratas yihadistas del califato sionista de Israel salgan de Douma, a estos no los quieren en ningun lado, como terminen en Idlib si que va a correr la sangre entre los yihadisionistas (mas de la que ya corre). Por otro lado poblaciones de Homs son tomados por el ejercito sirio sin pegar un solo tiro, los civiles no quieren la presencia de los terroristas nunca mas, esta va a ser la tonica de aqui en adelante.





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> 626 "Jaish al-Islam" militants/families have left #Ghouta towards #Aleppo - #Jarablus . The evacuation is slow because the Syrian Army wants to make sure the 100s of millions (JAL requested to take away $900 m but the request was rejected) r not taken away
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Las Fuerzas de Resistencia Popular han comenzado una nueva insurgencia en el norte de Siria contra ocupantes militares kurdos y yankis.
> 
> El grupo del Ejercito pro-sirio, con sede en Raqqa controlado por kurdos del SDF, respaldado por EE.UU, comenzó con su primera operacion militar apuntando a una base de EE.UU en Ayn'Eesaa 93 Legion con cohetes GRAD.
> 
> ...





igni dijo:


> Casi limpio.





jgrr dijo:


> Off topic.
> 
> Manteniendo las posiciones... hasta el verano
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Breaking: Syrian Army undertakes major operation to clear ISIS pocket in west Deir Ezzor
> _*ULTIMA HORA: El ejército sirio emprende una operación de gran envergadura para despejar la bolsa de ISIS en el oeste de Deir Ezzor.
> Andrew Illingworth. 03/04/2018 0
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Towards
> 
> 
> ¿Hacia “NATO-Exit”? Cambio en la Estructura de Coaliciones Militares. ¿Alianza de Turquía con Rusia, China e Irán?
> ...





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Interesante de narices para todos y un aviso para todos y nuestro futuro:
> 
> Traducción gogliana:
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko @IvanSidorenko1 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Damascus
> The Yarmouk camp liberation from ISIS will be after the opposition factions leave Al-Reija square, Yalda, Bebla & Beit Sahem. Palestinian Groups will participate in the liberation, with Liwa Al Quds on their vanguard and assistance by the Russian air force.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy@watanisy 5 minhace 5 minutos
> 
> army found another weapons depot in deir ez-zor cs



_Después de páginas y páginas de trolls y contra-trolls_:



ccartech dijo:


> Son insoportables, habran un hilo aparte para discutir lo que no sea Siria





Harman dijo:


> Navstéva زائر @Navsteva 16 minhace 16 minutos
> 
> President Trump again states he wants to pull out of #Syria: "I want to get out. I want to bring our troops back home... think of it, $7 trillion dollars over a 17 year period, we have nothing - nothing - except death and destruction... so it's time, it's time."
> *
> *El presidente Trump afirma una vez más que quiere salir de #Syria: "Quiero salir. Quiero traer a nuestras tropas de vuelta a casa... piénsalo, 7 billones de dólares en un período de 17 años, no tenemos nada -nada- excepto muerte y destrucción... así que es hora, es hora".*





Duisenberg dijo:


> ¡¿Parcialmente...?!. ¡Cómo se nota que _Pederastia_ Saudí lleva ya tiempo rascando el fondo de la cazuela...!
> 
> Un interesante post de Antonio Turiel al respecto.
> 
> ...





Rokus dijo:


> Lo de la rentabilidad es un tanto relativo
> 
> Los billones gastados por los gusanos son de dinero público, que en su gran mayoría proviene del bolsillo del currito, y muy poquito de las corporaciones, sin embargo el petroleo robado se lo quedan las corporaciones, con lo cual es un trasvase de pasta desde el currito a la gran empresa
> Si el expolio genera más que lo que gasta el estado gusano mejor que mejor, pero si no, tampoco importa, igualmente las grandes empresas no ponen casi nada, y se llevan casi todo el beneficio





jerjes dijo:


> Cerdogan ha dicho lo correcto sobre el apoyo a la soberania territorial de Siria, aunque él no ha solicitado el permiso de Damasco para mover sus fuerzas. El truco consiste en decir solo "operacion antiterrorista" y asi puedes hacer lo q quieras en Siria, si tienes el musculo militar para hacerlo, claro.
> 
> Me parece muy bien y entrado en razón q Cerdogan diga del primer ministro sionista de Israel Satanyahu,q "es un terrorista y ocupante", despues de q las tropas nazi-sionistas se dedicaran a asesinar palestinos el Dia de la Tierra, el viernes.
> 
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> off topic total, salvo por ir de guerra asimétrica.
> 
> EL DRAGAMINAS TAMBRE (SMOKEY JOE) CONTRA LA ROYAL NAVY
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> تحيا الثورة@VivaRevolt 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> Exclusive:Regime Axis Forces are preparing for a massive Offensive in Daraa and Quneitra Governorates in order to fully occupy Rebel-Held Areas,Even if there is a regional redline on this offensive
> *
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Trump says Saudi Arabia may have to pay to keep US troops in Syria
> _*Trump dice Arabia Saudita podría tener que pagar para mantener a las tropas de Estados Unidos en Siria
> Leith Aboufadel 04/04/2018
> 
> ...



#1273


----------



## Tierra Azul (9 Abr 2018)

buona notte bookchin, lo del tontopollas ignoro porque me llama deva (ignoraba que tuviera su sentido por la wikipedia), como no soy ella no vivo desde hace años en ejpain aunque tengo media familia española alla ni me importa ni me preocupa. Sera alguna mujer que la haya podido rechazar no se si por tener la manguera mas corta de lo normal o por ser un betilla, o estara traumatizado por ella. Aunque no sea ella, que se joda.


----------



## Justo Bueno (11 Abr 2018)

_...sigue 04/04/18..._



BookChin777 dijo:


> _Mohammad Anis escucha su viejo tocadiscos, en su semidestruido hogar en Alepo. La barbarie imperialista y sus socios follacabras no han podido con la vida._
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Bookchin, muy nutritivo el articulo de Bin Salman.
> 
> Para mi que es una mezcla entre lisonjas de un chupa traseros y un "colegas haganse a idea de que esto es lo que hay" para los de casa.
> 
> Si uno lee un poco lo que pone en ese articulo con un poco de seriedad descubres que el Salman en un niñato con pasta- poder y sentido de la iniciativa, cualquiera con dos dedos de frente sabe que es la mejor receta para el desastre.





Harman dijo:


> SMM Syria@smmsyria 53 minhace 53 minutos
> 
> This is a useful #Map that uncovers most international military bases and camps on the #Syria's territory
> *
> *Este es un útil #Mapa que muestra la mayoría de las bases y campamentos militares internacionales en el territorio de #Siria.*





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Los oligofrénicos asesinos haciendo alarde de su idiocia asesina.
> 
> Liveleak.com - Wedding in Daraa Syria goes horribly wrong





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis@Syria_Hezb_Iran 10 minHace 10 minutos
> 
> IMAGES: Rehabilitation of #Harasta Panorama Junction along M5, the northeastern entrance of #Damascus city. (3 April, 2018)
> *
> *IMÁGENES: Rehabilitación de #Harasta Panorama Cruce a lo largo de M5, la entrada noreste de la ciudad de #Damasco. (3 de abril de 2018)*





murray dijo:


> Imagínate ... el líder del segundo ejército de la OTAN de la manita de los dos peores enemigos de la OTAN y echándose unas risas.
> 
> Países de la OTAN ordenados por personal activo (aprox.):
> 
> ...





desde dijo:


> *Siria acusa a EEUU de intentar controlar sus campos petrolíferos*
> 
> EE.UU. está tratando de hacerse con el control de los campos petrolíferos de Siria, algo que en algunos casos ha hecho con ayuda del grupo terrorista EIIL (Daesh, en árabe), ha asegurado este miércoles el viceministro sirio de Defensa, Mahmud al-Shawa.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – April 4, 2018: Fresh “U.S. Casualties” In Syria *
> 
> Syrian War Report
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Salaar Ali@Elly_Ammar 28 minHace 28 minutos
> 
> So now US has become official slave of KSA and MBS. IS there any self respect left within White House? US troops are now being treated as mercenaries paid by KSA like any other jihadists group, Disgusting. So it is clear now that US isnt in Syria for peace but for money
> *
> *Así que ahora EE.UU. se ha convertido en esclavo oficial de KSA y MBS. ¿Queda algo de autoestima en la Casa Blanca? Las tropas estadounidenses están siendo tratadas ahora como mercenarios pagados por el KSA como cualquier otro grupo yihadista, Repugnante. Así que ahora está claro que EE.UU. no está en Siria por la paz sino por el dinero.*





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army gives Jaysh Al-Islam final deadline to surrender east Qalamoun
> _*El ejército sirio da a Jaysh Al-Islam un último plazo para rendirse al este de Qalamoun
> Leith Aboufadel - 04/04/2018 0
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis@Syria_Hezb_Iran 41 minHace 41 minutos
> 
> FOOTAGE: Pro-#SAA guerrilla movement “Popular Resistance In Eastern Region” raises flag of #Syria|n Arab Republic inside #SDF / #USA held #Raqqa city. (4 April, 2018)
> EMN NEWS
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Entiendo que algunas veces hay que tragar con compañeros poco amigables, pero tener que estar al lado del turco diciendo que han liberado territorio sirio de terroristas es para vomitar.
> Lo que sucederá en Afrin y Al-Bab será una limpieza étnica y colonización turca, como se está viendo en los colegios locales.





Harman dijo:


> Three leaders in Ankara: the Syrian war is over but the US remains dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#1395


----------



## Justo Bueno (11 Abr 2018)

"Para Damasco, los años son sólo momentos, las décadas son sólo insignificancias revueltas de tiempo. Ella mide el tiempo, no por días y meses y añ os, más por los imperios que ha visto alzarse, prosperar y desmoronarse en la ruina. Ella es de la clase inmortal. Damasco ha visto todo lo que alguna vez ha ocurrido en la tierra, y aún vive. Ha contemplado los huesos secos de mil imperios, y verá la tumba de mil más antes de morir. Aunque otras reclaman éste nombre, la vieja Damasco es por derecho la Ciudad Eterna.

Mark Twain, Los inocentes en el extranjero, 1869"







_Buenos días. Traducción propia, me ha parecido adecuado el texto de Twain para empezar el día con perspectiva histórica... avisad si empiezan a llover pepinos._

---------- Post added 11-abr-2018 at 09:13 ----------


----------



## Justo Bueno (11 Abr 2018)

_...sigue 05/04/18..._



Harman dijo:


> Russia in RSA @EmbassyofRussia 52 minHace 52 minutos
> 
> FM #Lavrov: Washington, London and other Western capitals have not drawn proper conclusions from the tragedies of Yugoslavia, Iraq, Libya, Syria & Ukraine. Questionable zero sum games, which are actually negative sum games, are being enacted around the world including #MiddleEast
> *
> *FM #Lavrov: Washington, Londres y otras capitales occidentales no han sacado conclusiones adecuadas de las tragedias de Yugoslavia, Irak, Libia, Siria y Ucrania. Cuestionables juegos de suma cero, que en realidad son juegos de suma negativa, están siendo promulgados en todo el mundo incluyendo #MiddleEast*





Incorrezto dijo:


> Original abajo, directo de la Plaza Roja.
> 
> *Declaración conjunta de los Presidentes de la República Islámica del Irán, la Federación de Rusia y la República de Turquía*
> 
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Fuerza aérea rusa lanza una gran campaña de bombardeos contra objetivos terroristas en Idleb
> 
> La Fuerza Aeroespacial Rusa ha iniciado una amplia campaña de bombardeos desde hace una semana contra objetivos terroristas en la provincia de Idleb, atacando a los militantes en múltiples ciudades y lugares de la región.
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Muraselon recibió una noticia exclusiva sobre el próximo despliegue de la Fuerza Tigre después de la conclusión de la batalla de Ghouta Oriental.
> 
> Las fuerzas de élite se desplazarán a la región de Yarmouk y al distrito de Qadam para liberar el área de los terroristas del EI.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Haidar Sumeri@IraqiSecurity 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> The Yemeni ace in the hole...
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _
> Hay que esperar un poco más, sólo un poco más... GOLAN tic tac tic tac... para que los mierdatrolls sionistas no se quejen de que aquí sólo se postea propaganda rusofílica o blogs extraños, aquí va esta pieza del Times of Israel. Saludos, Baal te ama._
> 
> *Funcionarios de EE. UU .: Tensa llamada de Trump-Netanyahu con respecto a los planes para abandonar Siria*
> ...





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> El momento más jodido de la guerra se acerca, ahora es cuando TODOS demuestran de qué pasta están hechos.
> 
> Los sirios van con ventaja por que ya lo han hecho.





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Turquía da "luz verde" al ejército árabe sirio, y militares rusos, para la ofensiva en Jisr Al-Shughour*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Galizu_Ulf dijo:


> Espero que actue el Karma.
> Los «rebeldes moderados» evacuados de la Ghouta
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-abr-2018 at 04:58 ----------
> ...





Harman dijo:


> maytham@maytham956 15 minHace 15 minutos
> 
> *Good morning#Syria..*
> 
> ...



#1463


----------



## Justo Bueno (11 Abr 2018)

_...sigue... el hilo de Siria del principal está yendo a la velocidad de la luz, dado que ahora a todo el mundo le interesa Siria y la posible fake WWIII... está bien... sigamos..._



pgas dijo:


> *Trump se pone nervioso cuando el equipo de seguridad nacional advierte sobre los riesgos de la retirada de Siria*
> 
> Por Elise Labott y Kevin Liptak , 5 de abril de 2018
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha@sayed_ridha 36 minHace 36 minutos
> 
> قبل
> بعد
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 54 minHace 54 minutos
> 
> #Syria A #Tiger_Forces Commander : Idlib:
> Jisr Al-Shughur- Al-Ghab Plain- Jabbal Al-Zawiye
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> n estos momentos la aviación está atacando a Jai con el islam...en Duma, tras ser atacados por esta manada de imbéciles:
> 
> BEIRUT (16:40) - Las fuerzas aeroespaciales rusos bombardearon posiciones en gran medida del Jaysh al-Islam esta tarde, tras el colapso de las conversaciones de paz con el grupo armado.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 1 minhace 1 minuto
> 
> #SAA breached The first line of defense around Duma
> Heavy clashes/bombardments are going.
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> El servicio de prensa del Kremlin dijo en una declaracion q el Presidente Putin, en una llamada telefónica a su homologo frances Macron, se habló de sus recientes reeuniones en Siria.
> 
> "Putin informó a Macron sobre las decisiones tomadas en la cumbre ruso-turco-irani en Ankara destinada a garantizar a largo plazo de Siria,fortalecer la soberania, unidad, independencia e integridad territorial del pais", dijo.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha@sayed_ridha 40 minHace 40 minutos
> 
> وزارة الصحة الفلسطينية: 7 شهداء وأكثر من 1070 إصابة باليوم الثامن لـ #مسيرة_العودة_الكبرى في غزة
> *
> *El Ministerio de Salud palestino: 7 mártires y más de 1070 heridos en el octavo día del "regreso de los Grandes" en Gaza*



#1493


----------



## Justo Bueno (12 Abr 2018)

_...sigue 06/04/18..._



BookChin777 dijo:


> *Los intensos enfrentamientos continúan durante la noche mientras las tropas del ejército sirio intentan entrar en Douma*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Danny Makki@Dannymakkisyria 9 minhace 9 minutos
> 
> Fiercest bombardment since the entire #Ghouta operation started on #Douma after deal turned sour, Warplanes non stop in the sky. First time in weeks
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis@Syria_Hezb_Iran 4 minhace 4 minutos
> 
> FOOTAGE: Pro-#SAA guerrilla movement “Popular Resistance In Eastern Region” targets #USA military/helicopter base of #Lafarge (former cement plant) NW #Raqqa CS
> *
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> BREAKING: Islamist rebels shell Damascus to avenge Army offensive [+ Pictures]
> _*ULTIMA HORA: Los rebeldes islamistas bombardean Damasco para vengar la ofensiva del ejército.
> Zen Adra - 07/04/2018 0
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 38 minHace 38 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Damascus #SouthernDamascus #SouthDamascus
> Unconfirmed Reports emerging this mornin that Estimated 1,500 Militants part of Jaysh al-Ababil & there Families will be leaving #Tadamon Neighborhood after a Russian Agreement was Done. They will be heading to #Jasim #Daraa
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Danny Makki@Dannymakkisyria 42 minHace 42 minutos
> 
> So far this morning 5 civilians have been killed and 30 wounded as a result of dozens of rockets landing in #Damascus thought to be from #Douma
> *
> *En lo que va de la mañana, 5 civiles han muerto y 30 han resultado heridos como resultado del ataque de docenas de cohetes que cayeron en Damasco desde Douma*





pgas dijo:


> [FONT=&quot]*Syrian Digital Media*‏ @*SyriaDM*​ 7 minHace 7 minutosMás
> 
> [/FONT][FONT=&quot]#*Douma* just now
> [/FONT]
> ...





Harman dijo:


> War in Syria@SyriaWar2 2 hhace 2 horas
> 
> Liwa Quds captured many buildings on Duma western side /#Damascus
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 10 minhace 10 minutos
> 
> Unconfirmed Reports that #JAI has executed all the prisoners in Duma
> And it was the reason behind re-launching the military campaign combined with bombardments.
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Ejecuciones de prisioneros son posibles, pero que hayan matado a todos los prisioneros no puede ser, hay miles ahí dentro.





Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 8 minHace 8 minutos
> 
> Since day one of the negotiations #JAI used to bluff when it comes to the exact number of the prisoners.
> And during the negotiations it was clear that most of the prisoners were dead by disease or while digging tunnels not to mention the torture that they faced.
> ...



#1540


----------



## Saturnin (12 Abr 2018)

*Este martes, 15 yemeníes perdieron la vida y otros 5 resultaron heridos en ataques aéreos de la Coalición de Agresión Estadounidense-Saudita contra la provincia de Taiz.*

Agresión saudí contra Yemen mata a 15 civiles en Taiz


----------



## Justo Bueno (12 Abr 2018)

_...sigue 08/04/18..._



carlosito dijo:


> Ya dejen de hacerle el juego a ese retrasado mental del Dick Ragger..no sirve ni para el ignore...lamentable que se acudan a estos fronterizos por sabotear foros.
> 
> La ofensiva en Douma continua luego de los cobardes bombardeos de Jaysh al Islam, evidentemente no tienen a donde ir porque su enemistad con HTS en Ghouta era tan pronunciada que en Idlib los exterminarían sin compasión. En Jarablus puede establecerse por ciertas alianzas en momentos con Ahrar al Sham, pero queda al final como un grupo deslocalizado de su antigua base social que era el este de Damasco donde quedarían minimizados o tal vez sigan el camino del antiguo ajnad el sham que operaba en la misma zona y se dividió en varias facciones
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Paul Antonopoulos@oulosP 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> Just received a report that the hard liners of Jaish al-Islam in Duma have executed those in their leadership that wanted to negotiate with the Syrian Army. #Syria/East #Ghouta
> *
> *Acabo de recibir un informe de que los de línea dura de Jaish al-Islam en la Duma han ejecutado a aquellos en su liderazgo que querían negociar con el ejército sirio. #Syria/East #Ghouta*





Harman dijo:


> _Como era de esperar,_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Acabo de ver la noticia, y hay cierto grado de esperanza al comprobar que en las noticias de TVE no han hablado sobre la falsa bandera habiendo pasado tiempo suficiente para dar la noticia.
> 
> No obstante que la representante Usana en la ONU haya hablado hoy y se haga notar no presajia nada bueno en vista como le gustan las falsas banderas. Aun es horario de máxima audiencia en Usalandia.
> 
> ...





Tapitano dijo:


> Una gran caravana de vehículos militares y blindados del Ejército de Turquía ha llegado a la localidad de Morek para establecer puestos de control con el fin de monitorear el cumplimiento del alto el fuego entre el Ejército sirio y los grupos armados que controlan dicha ciudad de la provincia de Hama.
> 
> Según los informes publicados este sábado por medios locales, el convoy consta de alrededor de 100 vehículos militares y de combate de infantería.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> A massive explosion just rocked central Duma
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 15 minhace 15 minutos
> 
> #JAI terrorists are targeting #Damascus now with cluster shells.
> *
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Confirmado: Surgen detalles de la ubicación de unidades clave del Ejército Sirio, y fuerzas aliadas en la operación de Douma y en qué frente se encuentran*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Las Fuerzas de élite del Ejercito sirio lanzan un osado asalto nocturno contra los terroristas en Douma, según informa al-Masdar News.
> 
> Las Fuerzas Tigre se encuentran ahora en una operacion nocturna contra los terroristas de Douma. El Ejercito sirio espera utilizar su equipo de avistamiento infrarojo adquirido como un medio para obtener una ventaja clave sobre sus enemigos: la capacidad de ver de noche como si fuera de dia.
> 
> ...





ccartech dijo:


> "La situación está lista y cuando EE.UU. lo desee va a comenzar la guerra en Venezuela" - Entrevista - YouTube





Ultimate dijo:


> *-GEROMAN
> - retwitteó
> Ahmad Al-Issa
> ‏ @ahmadalissa
> ...





Harman dijo:


> War in Syria@SyriaWar2 41 minHace 41 minutos
> 
> Negotiations with N #Homs rebels fallen.
> *
> ...





jgrr dijo:


> Conflict News
> ‏
> 
> @Conflicts
> ...





jgrr dijo:


> Off topic.
> 
> Guerra épica para el sentido común... o el desastre
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Del análisis de la nueva basura que los media van soltando esta mañana sobre la "químico-pantomina" deduzco algunas conclusiones. La primera es que se agotan hasta los voceros, que les cuesta cada día más soltar la trola, por cuestiones obvias psicológicas. La segunda es que los patrones de los criminales, sionistas y anglos en íntima alianza, no tienen fuerza suficiente para sacar partido de su propia patraña. No dejan de señalar al "régimen", pero falta convicción. Intuyo que saben que nada se puede hacer.
> 
> 
> Otra cosa distinta es la actitud de Siria y Rusia. No soy adivino y desconozco muchos entresijos, pero desde fuera y con pensamiento puramente táctico-estratégico (de salón), vengo a considerar que se le ofrece a los esforzados soldados sirios una oportunidad: la de arrasar, escarmentando al resto, a las alimañas rodeadas en Douma. Parece que han asesinado a los rehenes, así que ya no hay mucho que respetar. Y sería una lección formidable para futuros casos (aún restan bolsas).
> ...



#1584


----------



## Justo Bueno (12 Abr 2018)

_...aqui empieza el show quimico de los follacabras anglosionistas no-moderados, y la aceleración del hilo del principal to the sky... sigo con mi resumen, para evitar los trolls y la paja... obviamente para seguir la agresión contra Siria al minuto, éste hilo no es... Viva Siria!!!_



harman dijo:


> -geroman - retwitteó
> الإعلام الحربي المركزي@c_military1 37 minhace 37 minutos
> 
> الإخبارية السورية:
> ...





txarra dijo:


> la última bravuconada no ha durado ni un día ¿pensaban que habría uan campaña internacional para salvarles?
> 
> Mohammed bin salman debe estar llorando al ver como sus proxys cada vez van siendo neutralizados en siria.
> 
> ...





pato sentado dijo:


> en la sexta le han dedicado varios minutos, incluyendo "durisimas imagenes" de niños sanisimos regados a manguera.
> De los cohetes que caen sobre barrios poblados de damasco procedentes de la bolsa o de los autobuses verdes ni palabra...





cryfar74 dijo:


> algo ha cambiado, porque pese a la cobertura televisiva, en los medios digitales, no tienen "aun" la noticia entre sus noticias de portada, e incluso es sorprendente ver la inclusión de artículos que contradicen la versión rata de como se vivía en ghouta.
> 
> "sobrevivíamos en guta a base de pienso" | internacional
> 
> ...





4motion dijo:


> telahinco
> 
> terribles escenas de ataques con gas , niños llorando lavados con manos desnudas y botellas de agua.
> 
> ...





harman dijo:


> navstéva زائر @navsteva 16 minhace 16 minutos
> 
> russia again warns the u.s. Not to strike: "military intervention under fabricated pretexts in syria, where russian troops are deployed at the request of the legitimate government, can have gravest consequences"
> #douma e. #ghouta
> ...





makko dijo:


> ultima hora
> 
> siria: El grupo extremista jaysh al islam acepta abandonar duma
> 
> ...





explorador dijo:


> entiendo que rumnit es rumor ¿no?
> 
> @defconwalerts
> rumint:
> ...





harman dijo:


> wael @waelalrussi 1 hhace 1 hora
> 
> #saa and #ru air defense forces are on high alert all across the country.
> *
> ...





harman dijo:


> babak taghvaee@babaktaghvaee 1 hhace 1 hora
> 
> update: At least two formation of #ruaf #russia|n air force's su-24ms are flying in low altitude in eastern #mediterraneansea probably carrying-out surveillance mission against #usnavy according to local witness in #tartus.
> *
> *actualización: Al menos dos formaciones de su-24m de la fuerza aérea de #ruaf #rusia están volando a baja altitud en el este de #mediterráneomar probablemente llevando a cabo una misión de vigilancia en contra de #usnavy de acuerdo con el testigo local en #tartus.*





harman dijo:


> islamic world news@a7_mirza 19 minhace 19 minutos
> 
> #douma military situation
> this might be the last map from douma before complete evacuation of jaish al islam insurgents.
> ...





pgas dijo:


> [font=&quot]*navstéva زائر *‏ @*navsteva*​ 2 minhace 2 minutosmás
> 
> [/font][font=&quot]turkish foreign ministry statement on the #*douma* false flag attack (of course, they blame assad) http://www.mfa.gov.tr/no_-101_-dumadaki-saldiri-hk_en.en.mfa …
> 
> ...





harman dijo:


> ahmad al-issa@ahmadalissa 18 minhace 18 minutos
> 
> #damascus and a very historic moment: A large number of people are waiting at wafideen crossing for their abducted relatives held hostage by jaish-alislam to be free now: "we have not seen them for five years and one month and five days," they say.
> #fromsyria
> ...





harman dijo:


> تحيا الثورة أنقذوا درعا@vivarevolt 7 minhace 7 minutos
> 
> according to activists, regime forces are moving missiles,military equipment and planes from al-seen,al-dumayr and al-shairat airbases in anticipation to what the trump administration is planning to do militarily,after the douma chemical attack
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Babak Taghvaee@BabakTaghvaee 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> BREAKING: A second pair of #RuAF #Russia|n Air Force Su-30SM fighter jets left Hmeimim AB, #Latakia, #Syria while a third pair is ready for departure after return of the first pair which has been airborne since an hour ago. #Russia's S-400 SAM battery is also on high alert.
> *
> ...





Tio_Serio dijo:


> Si ha habido ataque químico, está claro que el responsable no es Assad ni el ejército Sirio. Putos terroristas pagados por la otan, ojalá no quede uno vivo.





mazuste dijo:


> Trump, que había dicho para salir de Siria rápido, ahora pisa la azada de un ataque
> e bandera falsa y busca intensificar la guerra proxy. Es puro pelele de los halcones
> del Estado profundo.
> 
> ...





NoRTH dijo:


> en fin ... si mañana me dicen que se acaba el mundo buscare esa montaña donde subir a disfrutar del espectaculo
> 
> este mundo es un estercolero gobernado por psicopatas
> 
> remad esclavos





Harman dijo:


> Angelo John Gage@AngeloJohnGage 31 minHace 31 minutos
> 
> @realDonaldTrump @potus calls them "mindless attacks" but wouldn't know what a successful war strategy looked like if hit him in the face!
> *
> ...





brus dijo:


> Trump no pinta nada en USA.
> 
> Está ahí para llevarse los tomatazos.





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 4 minhace 4 minutos
> 
> Tomorrow Monday, the UNSC is expected to meet to discuss the "chemical attack" o, #Douma. #Russia won't accept the staged comedy and will reject any US attempt to hit the #SyrianArabArmy.
> What is serious is the fact that in every single Syrian Army unit, there are #Russian.
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Twetts de milites en llamas. Europeos y americanos, da igual. Por supuesto que nadie quiere ir a una guerra para defender a sangrientos terroristas islámicos. Eso sólo está en la mente de capitostes sentados con sus culos fofos en las grandes oficinas. El Papa dice muchas cosas, sólo se recogen sesgadas las que interesan al anglo-sionismo. Los media se han erigido en verdaderas organizaciones criminales.
> 
> Idea general en el ambiente racional: Rusia no puede o no debería volver a ceder, ni siquiera ante un "bombardeo testimonial" contra secarrales, como la última vez. Podría desencadenar aún mayores golpes contra las alimañas, pero no sería suficiente. Es una cuestión de credibilidad. Veremos.





BookChin777 dijo:


> @*Tom Duggan* (_periodista británico que vive en Damasco, hace mucho tiempo que está sobre el terreno no como otros periolistos de mierda que se dignan a repetir mentiras sentados sobre sus fofos culos de estómagos agradecidos, cocainómanos psicópatas de la falsa letra ávidos de sangre y muerte.
> Si se confirma ésto y se puede demostrar es monstruoso._)
> 
> "Just received information that the people who were gassed in Douma are the hostages. They have been identified as prisoners and hostages .sick world"
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> El , Presidente sirio como era de esperar ha sido acusado de usar armas quimica, usando los más soeces insultos por asesinar a su propio pueblo. Pero ya hay pruebas contundentes contra estos sucios manejos.
> 
> Según Veterans Today, dice textualmente:Intel Drop,Trump y Bolton están detras de los ataques quimicos en Sirioa confirmado.
> 
> ...





Cristo Vive dijo:


> Mis oraciones van para el pueblo sirio, su gobierno legitimo, su ejercito de héroes y su líder indiscutible Bashar Al Assad. Ojala este ataque de las hordas del mal quede en una mera fanfarronada y ojala los supuestos aliados de Siria actúen con contundencia contra esta burda provocación del diablo narigudo, ya es hora de poner los cojones sobre la mesa.





Novamas dijo:


> MICK JAGGER
> Este mensaje esta oculto porque MICK JAGGER está en tu lista de ignorados.





ccartech dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef
> ‏
> Cuenta verificada
> 
> ...





Rory B Bellows dijo:


> Ahora mismo el ejército de EE.UU. lo niega. Los ojos se giran hacia Israel.





ccartech dijo:


> Se habla de mas de 20 misiles y 8 interceptados, posiblemente Israelíes





Novamas dijo:


> El ataque ha sido perpetrado por Isisrael, desde submarinos.
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...





Sancho Panza dijo:


> *Medios: Aviones israelíes estaban en el cielo en el momento de un misil en el aeródromo de Siria*
> 
> http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5105769
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Scores of Syrian military personnel killed, wounded in T-4 Airport attack
> _*Decenas de militares sirios muertos y heridos en el ataque al aeropuerto T-4
> Leith Aboufadel - 09/04/2018 0
> 
> ...





mazuste dijo:


> Comentan que Israel lanzó 8 misiles desde submarinos en el Mediterráneo,
> Posible intento de engaño para hacer creer que los lanzaron los USAnos
> 
> Si se hubiera tomado represalias contra los activos de lanzamiento de misiles
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> En resumen (por ahora) "la comunidad internacional", alias USA y zahúrdas satélites encarga al estado terrorista judío que ataque a Siria (pasándose por el forro la legalidad internacional que tanto pregona la cagada ONU cuando le interesa a USA. El estado terrorista judío ordena a sus terroristas del estado islámico que se preparen para atacar la carretera de Homs a Deir Ezzor (preciosa coordinación, ciertamente de sionistas de mierda y de moro mierdas terroristas de alquiler) . Pim, pam, pum y la ONU en Babia, como siempre.
> Menuda banda de psicópatas a la espera de un nuevo (y auténtico) Nuremberg.





Harman dijo:


> Ali Özkök@Ozkok_ 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> #Russia MOD: Two #Israel air force F-15 jets hit the T4 airfield in #Syria using eight guided missiles without entering the Syrian airspace, from #Lebanon's territory. Air defense destroyed five missiles but the other three hit the target. Via @abdujalil
> *
> *#Russia MOD: Dos jets F-15 de la fuerza aérea de Israel golpean el aeródromo T4 en #Syria usando ocho misiles guiados sin entrar en el espacio aéreo sirio, desde el territorio de # Líbano. La defensa aérea destruyó cinco misiles, pero los otros tres alcanzaron el objetivo.*



#1788


----------



## campetxano (13 Abr 2018)

Arriba siria


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Abr 2018)

_...sigue 09/04/18..._



Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis@Syria_Hezb_Iran 10 hHace 10 horas
> 
> IMAGES: First batch of abducted civilians (mainly women & children) reach #SAA-held territory after being released by “rebels” as per #Douma agreement. (9 April 2018) #Ghouta #Damascus #Syria
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 20 minhace 20 minutos
> 
> Very important
> #Russia statement (quite unique for #Moscow to adopt it meaning it is directly concerned) confirmed 8 missiles fired against the #Syrian military T4 airport by 2 #Israel-i jets from above (violating) the Lebanese air space
> ...





Harman dijo:


> America Threatened OPCW Director General
> 
> 
> América amenazó al Director General de la OPCW _(OPAQ)_ - "Sabemos dónde están sus hijos"
> ...





Iskra dijo:


> Algunas noticias de Sputnik.
> Un especialista del Instituto ruso sobre Oriente Medio, Serguéi Balmásov, comentó las posibles causas del ataque aéreo contra la base militar de Homs (Siria). Según el Ministerio de Defensa de Rusia fueron las Fuerzas Israelíes las que atacaron la base T-4.
> 
> El analista destacó que Israel llevaba largo tiempo monitorizando la actividad en la base siria. Al país hebreo le preocupaba que la instalación militar se utilizase como un punto de tránsito de Hizbulá.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Nasser Atta@nasseratta5 54 minHace 54 minutos
> 
> #Syria chemical weapon is very unique
> 1. It kills only women&children & leave men & gunmen untouched
> ...





Harman dijo:


> WikiLeaks@wikileaks 1 hhace 1 hora
> 
> Mujtahid: Circles close to Mohammed bin Salman reveal that he has coordinated with Trump and Jared Kushner for the king to abdicate by July 4. If this information is correct, he is supposed to declare himself a king within the next three months.
> *
> ...





Sancho Panza dijo:


> Esto es relevante (más de lo que parece), y como reflejo de la situación económica y las apuestas de Turquía,* la lira turca acaba de tocar mínimos respecto al €, y el US$*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





delhierro dijo:


> Esto ha sido el tanteo. Como los rusos no han estado finos, y la defensa Siria esta aun reducida, es esperable otro ataque por parte de los primos grandes...los anglos.
> 
> ¿ Cuando ? Despues del paripe onu, noche lunes-martes o martes-miercoles. Los rusos tienen 24 horas para reposicionar si quieren impedirlo.





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Los cojones. Que una tecnología vetusta como los S-200 hayan derribado el 80% de los misiles Tomahawk demuestra que los gUSAnos están anclados tecnológicamente en los 70. Demuestra que que a Rusia no hace falta usar el más moderno arsenal para desactivar un bombardeo.
> 
> Usar el S-200 es un insulto de Rusia hacia los tontánicos.
> 
> El objetivo elegido, por su nula importancia, paece que lo hubiesen pactado con Rusia: "_tito Putin porfa, déjanos bombardear algo, lo que tú quieras, para salvar la cara ante nuestros electores_".





Ultimate dijo:


> Russia suddenly puts troops on full combat alert
> _*Rusia repentinamente pone a sus tropas en alerta de combate total
> Noticias Al-Masdar - 09/04/2018 0
> Hace 30 minutos
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Update: Iranians killed, wounded in Israeli strike on Syria's T-4 base say Russian sources - details
> _*Actualización: Iraníes muertos y heridos en el ataque israelí en la base T-4 de Siria dicen fuentes rusas - detalles
> Andrew Illingworth.
> 09/04/2018 0
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 2 hhace 2 horas
> 
> #Russia is asking #Israel to provide justification for its attack on #T4Airbase which means #Moscow is no longer allowing #TelAviv to deny or ignore its violations in #Syria.
> #Lebanon confirm 4 #Israel Jets violate its air space at 03:30 am local time
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Breaking: Pictures show aftermath of Israeli missile strike on Syrian airbase
> _*ULTIMA HORA: Las imágenes muestran las secuelas del ataque israelí con misiles en la base aérea siria.
> Andrew Illingworth. 09/04/2018 1
> 
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> I-M-P-R-E-S-I-O-N-A-N-T-E
> 
> Cuantiosísimos daños a unas valiosísimas instalaciones!
> 
> Assad va a estar sin poder dormir.





naberza dijo:


> *
> *Las armas químicas de Siria son únicas
> 
> 1. Mata sólo a mujeres y niños y deja intactos a hombres y pistoleros.
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> El "ataque" del ente sionista ha rozado el esperpento. 8 popeyes, 6 interceptados y 2 en el secarral. Un soldado sirio se ha dislocado el tobillo, al bajarse de la cama. Eso es todo. El ente sionista sólo pretendían hacer ruido. Y ratificar que su capacidad de golpear impunemente es historia. Eso sí, el manejo de sus media sigue indemne.
> Se han lucido.





4motion dijo:


> En TELAHINCO la busto paralante de la TELEDIARREA acaba de decir AVIONES atacan SIRIA en represalia por los miles de muertos del FAKE GAS, con los FAKE NIÑOS y los FAKE CASCOS BLANCO.
> 
> Asi AVIONES sin mas,DECIRLO HIJOS DE PUTA, aviones ISRAELIS.





cryfar74 dijo:


> Esto da a entender que las imágenes emitidas son una mera grabación hecha a saber cuando y emitida ayer para el consumo occidental?
> 
> Que algunas ratas acepten la entrada indica no quieren entorpecer su salida en autobuses con falsas banderas. Pues cualquier injerencia externa de gravedad los dejaría varados hasta su total desratizacion.
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Más para la hemeroteca. Los "indepes" de KurdisCat ponían hace unos meses la frase de oro:
> Comandante kurdo en Afrín: "resistiremos hasta el final, hasta el final".
> 
> KurdisCat: Comandant de les YPG a Efrîn: "Resistirem fins al final"
> ...





txarra dijo:


> SHOCKING: Jaysh al-Islam lied about the captives, they only have 200
> 
> Extraña noticia, dice que en Douma solo había 200 prisioneros, pero dentro del enlace no hay nada mas aparte del titular.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Creo que el titular debería ser: A Jaish al-Islam solo le quedan 200 cautivos. Por que se han cargado al resto._





Harman dijo:


> _Lo que yo sospechaba,_
> 
> 
> Ahmad Al-Issa@ahmadalissa 10 minHace 10 minutos
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Marwa Osman@Osman_Marwa1 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Watch what the liberates abductees who were kidnapped by #Nusra and #JayshAlIslam terrorists had to say about the so sacred "revolution" backed by US UK NATO Israel and the disgusting Gulf Arabs.
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – April 9, 2018: Another 'Chemical Attack' Story Triggers Escalation In Region *
> 
> Syrian War Report





Harman dijo:


> EHSANI2@EHSANI22 15 minHace 15 minutos
> 
> TRUMP: MAJOR DECISIONS ON #SYRIA IN NEXT 24-48 HOURS
> TRUMP: STUDYING SYRIA ATTACK CLOSELY, CONDEMNS IT
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Omar Shakir@OmarSShakir 5 hHace 5 horas
> 
> Video excerpts released today show Israeli forces interrogating #AhedTamimi w/o a parent present in violation of int'l/Israeli law & screaming/threatening her to compel her to provide info, routine abuses in Israel's treatment of detained Palestinian kids
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 37 minHace 37 minutos
> 
> There are no #Hezbollah at the #T4Airbase, only #Iranian. The military air base if also a base for Iranian guided drones that #Israel consider it is responsible for the trap, attracting its jets and causing the destruction of two of its F-16 +
> 
> ...





carlosito dijo:


> Tal como se ve en las fotos de la base aún no se observan daños significativos, lo que si evidencia a decir verdad es que las consecuencias de la rendición total en Ghouta dan un giro desfavorable y mucho a la situación de "Rebeldes" el ISIS y los intereses de los países quienes los patrocinan.
> 
> De Israel puede esperarse esta acción siendo que una rendición en Douma que ya está en proceso dejaría libres miles de soldados del EAS bien entrenados para prepararse para una ofensiva en Daraa en donde el factor de superioridad en armamento y mejor disposición de tropas harían poner en una situación angustiosa a los rebeldes FSA y en menor medida HTS. Una 4 división con tigres e incluyendo para una gran preocupación de Israel a Hezbollah es una carga demasiado pesada para los rebeldes en la zona rebelde en Daraa que es la zona tapón que pretende tener Israel para su papel de la partición en Siria.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 33 minHace 33 minutos
> 
> For this evening UN security council meeting, #Russia advised its allies in #Syria to take extra precaution for a possible attack (which is not totally excluded). However, the #SyrianArabArmy is widely deployed over the country's geography: not easy.
> 
> ...








mazuste dijo:


> *
> Elijah J. Magnier:*
> 
> Los aviones volaron sobre Ghazeer (Libano) a una altitud muy baja para evitar
> ...





pgas dijo:


> Rehenes de Douma, despues de años de cautividad, se reúnen con familiares.
> 
> Syria: Douma hostages reunite with families after years in captivity - YouTube
> 
> ...





LPMCL dijo:


> El tiempo juega a favor de Putin y en contra del imperio, su estrategia número uno debe seguir siendo evitar el conflicto directo. El bando desesperado y provocador es el otro. Rusia y China miran al futuro y ven algo prometedor, lo contrario que los anglos y sus endeudados lacayos.
> 
> Pero a la vez no debe mostrar una posición débil de cara a su pueblo, ya que perdería ese alto porcentaje de aprobación que tiene.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Within Syria@WithinSyriaBlog 12 minHace 12 minutos
> 
> Opposition source: dozens of HTS fighters killed when a Russian cruise missile hit their HQ in Idlib city, the source said: "the numbers of casualties is very big"
> *
> *Fuente de la oposición: docenas de combatientes del HTS murieron cuando un misil de crucero ruso alcanzó su cuartel general en la ciudad de Idlib, la fuente dijo: "el número de víctimas es muy grande".*



#1933


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Abr 2018)

_...sigue..._



Harman dijo:


> _Buen Final para ratas procedentes de Ghouta.
> 
> Creo que es la misma explosión de la nota anterior_
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Babak Taghvaee@BabakTaghvaee 45 minHace 45 minutos
> 
> BREAKING: Aircraft types are still unclear but #Russia Air Force jets are flying over #Syria|n shores which can be a response to presence of #USNavy's ships in eastern #MediterraneanSea. They must be 2 Su-24Ms, a Su-34 & 2 Su-30SMs left Hmeimim an hour ago! The Il-20M also spying
> *
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> La República Francesa envía refuerzos a los "rojazos" de Manbij. Parece que están en "coordinacion" con los yanquis. Fuerte malestar entre los propios miembros de las FFAA francesas (no por coordinarse con USA sino por meterse donde no les llaman ni les interesa, a Francia, estar).
> 
> 
> Twitter





Harman dijo:


> EHSANI2@EHSANI22 2 minHace 2 minutos
> 
> Russian military's Recon. C has been sending officers into #Douma to negotiate with rebels. It says experts inspected areas where Chemical agents were allegedly used & found no trace of them. They also inspected Douma's hospital & found no patients w chemical poisoning symptoms.
> *
> *Reconocimiento del ejército ruso. C ha estado enviando oficiales a #Douma para negociar con los rebeldes. Dice que los expertos inspeccionaron áreas donde supuestamente se usaron agentes químicos y no encontraron rastros de ellos. También inspeccionaron el hospital de Douma y no encontraron pacientes con síntomas de intoxicación química.*





Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> NO air strikes targeted the #SAA in #DeriEzzor
> 
> ...





ccartech dijo:


> ONU en Directo
> ReuniÃ³n de emergencia del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU tras el supuesto ataque quÃ*mico en Siria - YouTube





Iskra dijo:


> El portavoz presidencial ruso, Dmitri Peskov, ha mostrado su rechazo a las declaraciones del mandatario estadounidense, en las que condenó el supuesto ataque químico en la ciudad siria de Duma e insultó al presidente Bashar al Assad.
> ¿ Y qué esperaban de un patán, matón, arrogante y maleducado?
> Será un "animal" que caza caza ratas y cerdos....y al amo no le gusta.
> Este paripé va a cabar como todos los demás. Son burdas provocaciones...o eso esperemos por el bien y supervivencia de la (en general) mal llamada "humanidad". Menos mal que hay una parte con el depósito a tope de paciencia y otra con el depósito a tope de capacidad de sufrir con honor.
> Viva Siria y gracias al pueblo sirio por su ejemplo.





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Noche tensa. El EM francés está más que enojado. No quieren colaborar en la pantomima. Pero hay que obedecer al poder "elejido democraticamente", el señor Macron. Los twetts de milites franceses están incendiados. Los hay que hablan de "hacer o dejar de hacer algo". Más del 80% de profesionales de la milicia gala votaron a Le Pen. La proxima será el 100%.





Mineroblanco dijo:


> Los franceses, votando a Macron, un representante de la oligarquía bancaria occidental, se han equivocado del todo. Demasiada televisión.





txarra dijo:


> No entiendo esa lógica de votar a un perro de los Rothchild con tal de ir contra Le pen. No votar por Le pen es legítimo, pero votar a Macron no tiene justificación.
> 
> Al menos Melenchon tuvo dignidad a la hora de decidir el voto de la segunda vuelta, me alegro que no sucumbiera al chantaje de los medios y la oligarquía financiera. En EEUU intentaron lo mismo y al final les salió el tiro por la culata, en Francia no ha pasado algo así debido a que la protección social y la calidad de vida de la población no se han degradado hasta el nivel del norteamericano.
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> No se diferencian de los españoles y tampoco de los alemanes... Vivimos en la dictadura perfecta. Aquella que parece una democracia. Y luego se mima y cuida a los "libertadores", los genios que le echan la culpa a la policía, a los militares y a los curas. Votando, de paso, a quienes nos dan por el culo a todos.





Harman dijo:


> Maxim A. Suchkov@MSuchkov_ALM 18 minhace 18 minutos
> 
> #Russia's UN envoy Nebenzya starts speaking at UNSC meeting on #Syria, alleged #ChemicalAttacks in #Douma, promises "he'd have to say a lot and the delegates'd have to listen"
> 1. "#UK, #France follow #US in destructive policies in SYR, use blackmail, threaten RUS,
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Maxim A. Suchkov@MSuchkov_ALM 8 minhace 8 minutos
> 
> 11. - We long argued #SkripalCase is connected w/ #Syria's chemical dossier. What is happening now proves this point.
> 
> ...





Iskra dijo:


> Buen discurso del embajador ruso. Llamando poco menos que tiranos a los usanos y vasallos al resto. Los amigos no se someten, están en posición de igualdad. Y ojo, que ya no dice "nuestros socios".. es más, diciendo que no quieren ni ser amigos, solo que sean civilizados. Y que no son la policía del mundo.





Iskra dijo:


> Patético el lacayo holandés, y vomitiva la hindú ( a sus indios los exterminaron).
> Ninguna prueba. Que si los vídeos, que si las fotos, que si los monstruos.
> Los señores que tiraron bombas atómicas y bombardearon Vietnam con napalm o Yugoslavia o Irak son uranio empobrecido.
> Canallas asquerosos defensores de los fanáticos.





Iskra dijo:


> El francés mintiendo descarádamente. Dice que son armas sofisticadas que solo el gobierno puede tener....y que las usa por interés militar.
> Cualquiera que siga mínimamente el conflicto sabe que son dos mentiras enormes.
> La ONU, también se sabe, ya hace tiempo que está muerta.





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Los ataques químicos llevan un tiempo de preparación, nada se deja al azar.
> 
> Aquí vemos a los terroristas de la OTAN enseñando a los niños cómo smular un ataque químico.
> 
> [youtube]8BSr_gMNmP4[/youtube]





LPMCL dijo:


> Rusia no tiene que” aspirar” a ninguna alianza, oficial u oficiosa. Normalmente son otros los que llaman a su puerta. Irán sin la tecnología rusa estaría en una posición bastante débil (aun con su potente ejército revolucionario), rodeada de poderosos enemigos. Es una cadena de supervivencia: Hezbolla depende de Irán, Irán depende de Rusia, y China tiene que subirse al carro también porque sabe que, si Rusia cae, ellos son los siguientes. Añadimos Turquía recientemente en la ecuación.
> 
> Esta es la base del tablero de ajedrez, a partir de aquí se negocia lo necesario entre compañeros de viaje tan dispares y con intereses tan diferentes. El precio de unos S-400 puede ser la defensa de un área de interés ruso en Siria por Hezbollah (sin Rusia mancharse las manos), los sueños de grandeza otomanos de Erdogan (una vez que USA los rechazo por presiones francesas entre otras cosas) supondría el OK de Putin para que vayan a por los kurdos a cambio de otra cosa etc. etc.
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> La llegada de un grupo de prisioneros de Douma a territorio seguro.
> 
> [youtube]Ayt8Wg5wjpA[/youtube]





MiguelLacano dijo:


> El problema, gravísimo, es que el poder bancario devora los partidos políticos, incluso los genera y desarrolla para dar relevo a los ya quemados. Tsipras y el coleta son arquetipos. Entre los media y los partidos, podres de corrupción, han bastardeado la democracia. En todos los lares, no sólo España, que ya está en las últimas. Ver hoy a los representantes de esos partidos, que no estados, en la ONU ha sido enervante. Todos traicionan a sus pueblos, sin sonrojarse. Al final, hacen bueno a Mariano. Éste escurre el bulto y hasta intenta pasar desapercibido. Sin dejar de obedecer a sus amos. Y eso tiene mérito.





explorador dijo:


> UN Live United Nations Web TV
> 
> Muy grave, dicho en la reunión del Consejo, vete o no Rusia la declaración de culpa de Assad
> @France24
> ...





AtticusFinch dijo:


> La que he tenido que aguantar hoy con los compañeros de trabajo por lo del supuesto ataque químico. Assad malo caca culo pedo pis. La gente tiene la inteligencia justa para no cagarse encima.
> 
> Por cierto, el asco que le estoy cogiendo a Estados Unidos como justiciero mundial, modelo de país absurdo y sociedad llena de psicópatas; no es ni medio normal. Y quien dice USA dice Israel o Arabia Saudi. Qué as cazo de países, de élites y sociedades.
> 
> Espero que no llegue la sangre al río pero tiene mala pinta, y veo conflicto en poco tiempo del Pelo Naranja con Vladimir.





ccartech dijo:


> The Intel Crab
> ‏
> 
> @IntelCrab
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Quién cambiaría de sitio a un bebé muerto?
> 
> Alguien preparando un escenario fotográfico, supongo. Me equicovo?
> 
> ...





estiercol inmobiliario dijo:


> Nadie repito NADIE puede explicar como es posible que el ejército Sirio repita una y otra vez la misma incongruencia de atacar con gases a su pueblo indefenso cada vez que va a conseguir una victoria.
> 
> 
> Es un absurdo sin razonamiento alguno....solo se puede entender bajo el paraguas de nuestros medios de comunicación e instituciones internacionales al servicio de un loby de poder.





explorador dijo:


> Habla de nuevo Rusia
> 
> Se queda con la embajadora inglesa, si estam investigando sería conveniente que nos digan cómo van esos avances y que tiene que ver la CIA en las nuevas identidades que le van a dar, no sabemos a qué juegan, no podremos conocer sus declaraciones
> 
> ...





ccartech dijo:


> Paulina
> @PaulinaLebanon
> 3 minHace 3 minutos
> Más
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Creo que esta vez Rusia va a tener que mojarse a fondo. La están acorralando y Siria es la uúltima oportunidad de parar a estos locos. Si golpean, algunos van a despertar. Si otorgan de facto, la locura va a continuar. Y odio la guerra, más que nadie. Pero mejor ahora limitada, que más tarde sin límites.





txarra dijo:


> Tranquilicémonos, hemos vivido momentos mucho mas tensos que este en lo que llevamos de conflicto.
> 
> En Alepo que yo recuerde hubo una histeria psicótica por parte de casi todo el mundo, literalmente nunca vi tanta unanimidad a nivel mundial en un tema, pero al final no pasó nada. La india lleva diciendo la misma mierda desde que asumió el cargo, EEUU y los europeos ladran cada vez que pasa algo parecido.
> 
> Ya veréis como Trump no hará nada, como mucho algún bombardeo que tendrá una respuesta asimétrica en algún lugar. Mientras tanto a Damasco solo le queda unos cuantos fanáticos de Jaish al-islam y Yarmouk para acabar de asegurar todo Damasco.





Titan_Hiperion dijo:


> Qué ataque pensais que podrían realizar los USA en Siria? Por otro lado, la repercusión de un ataque con Tomahawks o similar, no creo que pueda dar la vuelta a una guerra que sobre el terreno se está ganando metro a metro. Entonces, dentro de esa lógica lo único que da la impresión es que quieren comprobar hasta donde son capaces de llegar los rusos en su respuesta y así justificar nuevas acciones. Gastos desorbitados en armas, amenazas de enemigos y mantenimiento del engranaje armemetistico, OTAN, boicots, etc.
> Todo esto es vergonzoso.





explorador dijo:


> Siria
> 
> Abandona USA la sala
> 
> ...





Peneliano dijo:


> Niki Haley y el resto de embajadores estadounidenses se han largado al empezar a hablar el representante Sirio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Iskra dijo:


> Es que en el mundo "jollibudense" además de malo tienes que ser tonto. Si no, no encajas en los clichés de los cuentos de Walt-Disney.
> Es patético el nivel "intelectual" mundial. Tanto de gobernantes como de gobernados.





Novamas dijo:


> Los bombarderos estratégicos rusos están en el aire.
> 
> Probablemente cargados con misiles de crucero Kh-55 y Kh-101. Salieron de la base aérea de Mozdok a las 9:00 p. M., Hora de Moscú. Destino desconocido.
> 
> ...





ccartech dijo:


> Hoy Assad puede dormir en la azotea de su palacio que no pasa nada.
> Tanto EEUU como Francia salieron corriendo a decir que no habían atacado.
> Esto habra sido una demostración Fuerza Occidental ? :XX:
> 
> ...





Tyrelfus dijo:


> ¡¡URGENTE!! Fuerzas Sirias se encuentran avanzando en estos momentos hacia las bases de entrenamiento de Estados Unidos en Al-Tanf (Siria) en donde EE.UU entrena terroristas del FSA. Se desconoce si los Sirios atacarán las bases o solo se acercan para 'controlarlas' en caso de un ataque de EE.UU desde esa zona. *Hay informes que los soldados de EE.UU apostados en dicha base se replegaron.
> 
> ¡¡URGENTE!! Fuerzas Sirias se encuentran... - Investigación Independiente | Facebook
> 
> AVIÓN A-50 RUSO SE ENCUENTRA DANDO VUELTAS EN CÍRCULOS EN EL ESPACIO AÉREO SIRIO ANTE CUALQUIER EVENTUALIDAD. Un avión de este tipo (AEW&C) detectaría cualquier acercamiento de un misil o avión. Las bases Rusas en Siria se encuentra a partir de este momento en alerta máxima.





Iskra dijo:


> *Siria: Elegir los lados, enfrentar la lógica por Timothy Bancroft-Hinchey.*
> Me gusta creer en la integridad de los servicios de emergencia, la policía, el servicio de ambulancias y el servicio de bomberos arriesgando sus vidas en zonas de guerra para ayudar a otros
> 
> Me gusta creer en la integridad de los servicios de emergencia en cualquier país. Son una gran familia, el tipo de persona que trabaja a través de la vocación, arriesgando sus propias vidas para ayudar a los demás y asegurarse de que la sociedad funcione. Son lo mismo y tienen los mismos valores de camaradería, ya sean de EE. UU., Del Reino Unido, Francia, Alemania, Rusia, China, Bangladesh o Siria. Estoy hablando de los servicios de emergencia sirios. No es "Cascos blancos".
> ...





arriondas dijo:


> Como se nota que no teneis ni idea de como funciona Rusia y lo que piensa el ruso de a pie. Esta maniobra ya la vimos hace unos pocos años y no sirvió para mucho. Los anglos deden andar un poco desesperados porque ya ni piensan en nuevos métodos para desestabilizar a Rusia. Las sanciones no surtieron efecto;, tampoco lo del rublo; menos aún lo del informe McLaren. Y mientras tanto, Putin no ha perdido un ápice de su popularidad, como se vió en las últimas elecciones.
> 
> En el fondo los yanquis no dejan de ser gente que no tiene el más mínimo conocimiento del mundo que les rodea. Y sus élites no son una excepción.





Harman dijo:


> Russia Considers Dropping Dollar & Euro For Oil Trade With Iran And Turkey | Zero Hedge
> 
> 
> Rusia considera abandonar el dólar y el euro en el comercio de petróleo con Irán y Turquía
> ...





Harman dijo:


> War in Syria retwitteó
> Sayed Abolfazl@IRI_SEAMAN 36 minHace 36 minutos
> 
> Gneral Soleimani:I'm not worry about Trump.Bush delivered Iraq to us.Obama delivered Syria to us.Trump will delivery Israel Insha Allah.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Guy Elster@guyelster 16 minhace 16 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING Russia summons Israeli ambassador over T4 attack: Sputink
> *
> *Rusia convoca al embajador israelí por el ataque de T4*



#2143


----------



## Victor Chanov (13 Abr 2018)

Twitter

The Russian military says the alleged chemical attack in Syria was "staged and directed by Britain"


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Abr 2018)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> The Russian military says the alleged chemical attack in Syria was "staged and directed by Britain"



_Ésto lo voy a poner sólo, haciendo un paréntesis en el compendio del hilo de Siria, porque es precisamente de lo que va éste hilo. La brutal manipulación, censura y en fin, la mentira en la que vivimos en nuestras sanotas "democracias". Es asqueroso y flipante. Digno de ver y no olvidar!_



Sancho Panza dijo:


> Vuelvo a encontrar el vídeo de antes, en el que *Sky news censura al ex-jefe de las FFAA británicas por cuestionar que Assad haya utilizado armas químicas* en el ataque del pasado 7 de abril.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JohanMartinez (13 Abr 2018)

Los medios de comunicación son los que están influyendo.
Estos buscan la manera que las grandes potencias como Rusia, Alemania o Estados Unidos se concentren en Siria para que entre ellos se enfrenten y se forme una guerra.


----------



## Justo Bueno (14 Abr 2018)

_...sigue 10/04/18..._



BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Janice Kortkamp*
> 
> *Una apelación a James Mattis*
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Las opiniones, fundadas, de estos coroneles representan la opinión de la inmensa mayoría de los oficiales de las FFAA de USA y resto de Occidente, incluida España. Como cualquiera que tenga dos dedos de frente, no más. Otra cosa son los políticos "elejjidos democráticamente", a los que se debe obediencia, según las reglas de la democracia. Y sus amos.
> 
> Esto, en mi pueblo, lo llaman un "sindiós".





explorador dijo:


> Comenzamos a repartir juego
> 
> @Brasco_Aad
> RUSSIA HAS BEGUN BLOCKING SIGNALS FROM US DRONES OVER SYRIA CAUSING MAJOR INTELLIGENCE GATHERING DISRUPTION
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Bueno, me dicen que hay dos opciones sobre el tapete de Washington
> 
> 1.- Golpear para cambiar el curso de la guerra en Siria. Supone atacar al cuerpo expedicionario ruso, es decir, asumir una guerra con Rusia. Que se iniciaría por un “triunfo” en el teatro sirio (el cuepo expedicionario ruso es pequeño y relativamente vulnerable, con S400 o sin ellos), pero que a buen seguro continuaría en otros teatros de operaciones, que elegiría Moscú.
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> A este sindiós, acorralando a la misma Rusia, amagando con chulearte con descaro, lo denominan "la estrategia del borde del abismo". A ver hasta donde lo estiran, sin resbalar en el susodicho.





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Para cuando el tontopollo aka la S.S. de la walhfenfuhrer venga aqui a amenazarnos otra vez con un campo de concentracion, supongo que dira que la nenaza que ha matado a este palestino (que no estaba haciendo nada es mas estaba inmovil), iba en defensa propia. Como que no, vean el video hecho por el mismo pongan el sonido son como hienas riendose, no son mas que hijos de puta.
> 
> FUERTES IMÃGENES: Francotirador israelÃ* dispara a un palestino y sus compaÃ±eros lo celebran - YouTube
> 
> Son las 11 aqui y el trump gritando como un tonto que la va a liar, a ver si tiene cojones





explorador dijo:


> Llegan los del trío de Las Azores, comprar latunes, que esto no es Irak
> 
> Tony Blair on the scene again telling the world to believe that #Syria used chemical weapons and a response is necessary.
> Repetition of the Iraq WMD script is now official, fortunately #Russia has had enough of the paedo-satanists and their wars of aggression.
> ...





bk001 dijo:


> El imperio necesita una escusa para prolongar la guerra,no puede permitirse perderla, pero tampoco puede permitirse perdidas personales, han lobotizado a la población, pero tiene el efecto secundario que esta prefiere que sean otros los que mueran;Ninguna familia occidental mandará un hijo suyo en un conflicto a 5000kms, a una muerte segura.
> 
> 
> - Si ataca a Siria y toca algún soldado ruso ,y puede que sin que toque ningún soldado ruso, los mercenarios muertos eran rusos y seguro que se la tienen guardada, pueden recibir un correctivo. Lo malo de los correctivos es que se carga la fama, injusta por cierto, de "invencibilidad" y otros se pueden sumar al carro.
> ...





Zhukov dijo:


> Lo interesante es lo que dicen en Debka, que son del ala más dura en Israel.
> 
> No les gusta nada el ataque en Siria haciendo de mamporrero de USA y le tienen miedo a la respuesta rusa. Son conscientes de que han cometido un error.
> 
> ...





Zhukov dijo:


> Del blog de Cassad
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> There May Be Only One Way for Russia to Stop a US Attack on Syria - Eurasia Future
> 
> 
> Puede haber solo una forma para que Rusia detenga un ataque estadounidense a Siria
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Israeli attack on T-4 Airbase killed 7 Iranian soldiers
> _*En el ataque israelí contra la base aérea T-4 murieron 7 soldados iraníes
> Leith Aboufadel - 10/04/2018 0
> 
> ...





arriondas dijo:


> Por eso Brzezinski​ dijo en su día que atacar Iran podía suponer el fin de la hegemonía yanqui... Las consecuencias serían imprevisibles; pero lo que sí está claro es que el precio del petróleo subiría hasta la estratosfera con el predecible cierre del estrecho de Ormuz por parte de Teherán. Sin olvidar que los iraníes devolverían el golpe, quizá guardan alguna sorpresa debajo de la manga... No podemos olvidar que los países no van a la guerra por diversión, y Washington menos.





Harman dijo:


> _Un pequeño detalle.
> Mientras el rublo ha estado barato, Rusia se ha dedicado a re-comprar rublos en los mercados internacionales.
> Cuando decida que tengamos que pagar en rublos ¿a quien le vamos a tener que comprárselos? ¿ y a queda precio nos lo venderán? Y sospecho que no a cambio de dolares si no de oro, que también han esto acaparándolo._





MiguelLacano dijo:


> A juzgar por la verborrea de los troles en foros europeos, los anglo-sionistas sí tienen un plan. Prolongar la guerra en Siria. Esa es la misión del "ataque químico" para cretinos. Un "trumpazo" no vale para nada. Tiene que ser más. Y la dosis es difícil de precisar. Rusia no habla claro. Y eso deja lagunas sin cubrir. No sé si es signo de debilidad o de mala leche. Y lo mismo les pasa a algunos culos gordos, sentados en sillones mullidos, que acaban de llegar del club de golf y tienen que tomar decisiones. Por más que sus amos sionistas les estén acribillando con llamadas insistentes.





Harman dijo:


> Brasco_Aad@Brasco_Aad 1 minhace 1 minuto
> 
> It seems that Russian strategic bombers are now non-stop airborne, ready to retaliate against an imminent US/UK/French attack.
> *
> *Parece que los bombarderos estratégicos rusos están ahora sin parar en el aire, listos para tomar represalias contra un ataque inminente de EE.UU., el Reino Unido y Francia.*





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Los historiadores del futuro van a tener dificultades para catalogar la ralea humana de nuestros dirigentes “occidentales” en estos años. Cuando relaten el enfrentamiento entre Rusia y USA causado por una milicia salafista, Jaish al Islam, es decir alineada con Al-Qaeda (los que tiraron abajo las Torres Gemelas), y la ONG que opera con ellos, se las verán y desearán para interpretarlo y hacérselo entender a los alumnos.





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 6 minHace 6 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Damascus #EastGhouta #EasternGhouta #East_Ghouta #Eastern_Ghouta Photos of Some *Jaysh al Islam / Jaish al Islam militants who are leaving #Douma*





Ultimate dijo:


> Surrendered militants in East Ghouta burn vehicles, equipment ahead of evacuation
> _*Militantes rendidos en East Ghouta queman vehículos y equipos antes de la evacuación
> Zen Adra - 10/04/2018
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Bassem@BBassem7 19 minHace 19 minutos
> 
> Thanks to Turkey’s war on the Kurds in Syria, and Israel’s periodic attacks on Syria, and upcoming US/French/UK’s strikes on Syria, war on ISIS is taking a break, giving the terrorist group time to regroup.
> *
> *Gracias a la guerra de Turquía contra los kurdos en Siria, y a los ataques periódicos de Israel contra Siria, y a los próximos ataques de EE.UU., Francia y el Reino Unido contra Siria, la guerra contra ISIS se está tomando un descanso, dando tiempo al grupo terrorista para reagruparse.*





bk001 dijo:


> _
> Selon nos informations, la frégate française Aquitaine, postée en Méditerranée orientale dans le cadre de l'opération Chammal, a été survolée durant le week-end par au moins un avion russe affichant une posture « agressive », selon le terme que nous avons entendu, caractérisée par deux éléments. Le premier, c'est la proximité : l'appareil est passé au plus près du navire français. Alors que de telles visites russes ne sont pas rares dans les parages des navires français, elles se situent généralement à une distance raisonnable, marquant ainsi une attitude clairement dénuée d'ambiguïté, à défaut d'être amicale. Cette fois, la visite a été nettement plus belliqueuse.
> 
> Le deuxième élément significatif, c'est que l'avion était, cette fois, doté de ses armes, transformant le passage en un message très clair aux autorités françaises, et singulièrement au président de la République Emmanuel Macron, chef des armées. Le navire visé est l'un des fleurons de la marine française, doté d'un équipement qui n'a encore jamais servi dans des conditions opérationnelles, le missile de croisière naval, ou MdCN. Il peut frapper un objectif à plus de 1 000 kilomètres de son point de départ et serait en mesure d'être utilisé lors de frappes contre le régime de Bachar el-Assad ; cette option avait déjà été évoquée en 2017. Le site spécialisé Mer et Marine étudie ici cette hypothèse d'emploi d'une arme qui connaîtrait ainsi son baptême du feu._
> ...





Makko dijo:


> Hay muchas señales preocupantes pero es una guerra que no puede estallar.
> Rusia no puede retroceder más. Si EEUU ataca Siria y Rusia se pone de perfil el campo de batalla definitivo no lo va a tener en el Mediterráneo Oriental, lo va a tener en Kaliningrado, Voronez y Rostov, ya no hay colchones.
> 
> En un escenario bélico convencional limitado Rusia no puede hacer frente y ganar a la Otan.
> ...





bk001 dijo:


> No se en Rusia, pero occiente no puede permitirse 50.000 soldados muertos. No digamos ya , 500.000. Es un gigante con pies de barro. Si yo, estratega de sofá, lo sé, los servicios de inteligencias de otros países también.
> 
> Solo podemos, en occidente, bombardear con superioridad aérea o misilística . No nos podemos permitir la botas en el terreno y acudimos a mercenarios que hagan el trabajo sucio, yhilamistas principalmente, pero es lo que ahí, no había mucho donde elegir.
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Eso pensaron en el 14 y también en el 39. Sería controlable, unos palos a los serbios (14) y el corredor de Danzig (39), y todos para casa. Los franceses estuvieron semanas sin moverse, esperando el acuerdo final, que no llegó nunca.
> 
> Respecto a que Rusia perdería una convencional con la "OTAN"... Mucho se aventura usted, bastante más que la mayor parte de los estados mayores (por no decir todos). La OTAN recuerda cada día más a la alianza que apoyaba a Hitler en el 40 (¿se acuerda?). Ninguno de los aliados de Hitler era fiable. Sí los gobiernos, pero no las gentes, incluidos los soldados.
> 
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Rusia se puede cargar la flota de la OTAN en un solo dia sin despeinarse a base de salvos de Onyx, Yahonts, Moskit y demás parafernalia desarrollada para esa misión exclusiva ... y todo que venga por mar del otro lado del Atlántico.
> 
> Luego ya sin flota a ver como se desempeña la OTAN. Una invasión terrestre de Rusia no la veo.





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Twitter





MiguelLacano dijo:


> ¿Ven ustedes muchos manifestantes en Madrid, Barcelona, Paris, Berlín, incluso en Washington, escuchando discursos apasionados, pidiendo sangre y quemando banderas iraníes, rusas y sirias? ¿no? Pues eso.





NoRTH dijo:


> Pase lo que pase un placer haber compartido hilo con ustedes.





BeeKillerMan dijo:


> Siempre va bien diversificar las opciones de respuesta...
> 
> Rusia: Daesh usa base de EEUU para salvarse de Ejército sirio | HISPANTV
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Pues según el general Rodier (antiguo subjefe de los servicios de información del ejército francés), la guerra entre USA y Rusia ya está declarada...
> Dice que la pregunta es ¿se dejará Europa enredar en esta espiral infernal?
> 
> États-Unis /Russie : personne ne s





Mabuse dijo:


> Esa gente que manda ha creado un mundo donde proyecciones estadísticas sesgadamente interpretadas se convierten en números que equivalen a una riqueza inexistente basada en el dinero y eso les da el poder suficiente como para gobernar países enteros sin necesidad de dar la cara. Esa misma gente ha creado informes que aseguran que pueden ganar una guerra nuclear, o que podrían tomar Siria sin necesidad de una intervención directa. A saber cuantas fantasías más se guardan en la recámara. Por lo que se va viendo sólo les importan dos cosas, mantener el poder y su propio ego, lo primero parece que lo van manteniendo, lo segundo está siendo severamente dañado, y eso es lo peligroso, porque no duarían un instante es sacrificar a toda la humanidad para reparar los daños a su infinito narcisismo.





LPMCL dijo:


> En contra de lo que dicen muchos exaltados en este foro sobre lo que Rusia debería hacer (lanzar pepinos a barcos en el Mediterráneo etc…), Putin es un excelente estratega y sabe la disciplina que la estrategia requiere.
> No se trata de tecnología militar o de valentía para usarla: ambas cosas les sobran a los rusos comparando con los perritos falderos de Rasmussen; se trata de no echar por tierra todo lo conseguido hasta ahora. Y de aguantar, ya que como el tema de los Rolling “time is on my side”
> 
> Hasta los ingleses están con la mosca detrás de la oreja exigiendo explicaciones a su gobierno sobre la historia que les han vendido de Skripal. Con el tiempo, todo se cae por su propio peso, y ese peso rueda la balanza hacia Rusia. Cada vez se deteriora más la narrativa del imperio, llena de mentiras e historias con agujeros.
> ...





BigTwo dijo:


> ¿Queremos invadir Cuba? Nos inventamos ataques a barcos.
> ¿Queremos invadir Panamá? Nos inventamos tráfico de drogas.
> ¿Queremos invadir Afganistán? Nos inventamos atentados.
> ¿Queremos invadir Iraq? Nos inventamos armas de destrucción masiva.
> ...





jam14 dijo:


> Ron Paul: "Assad no tenía motivos para un ataque químico y algunos halcones de la guerra sí" - RT





Harman dijo:


> H.K @Ibra_Joudeh 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Jaysh al-Islam claimed they were starving…look and judge
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> #Russia just informed the #UNSC that the #US draft which will be discussed tonight is not accepted.
> *
> *Rusia acaba de informar al #UNSC que el borrador de los EE.UU. que se discutirá esta noche no es aceptado.*





Mabuse dijo:


> La opinión pública se palpa en el taxista medio, ya le digo yo lo que dicen para ahorrarse el viaje, que tengo, no se lo pierda hustec, un auténtico cuñado que es auténtico taxista. ¿Y sabe lo que opinan? Putin es un dictador abominable, China es una dictadura asesina que nos ha robado el trabajo, los chinos no pagan impuestos y Assad es un asesino cruel e implacable. Eso es lo que hay, poco hay que manipular, y silenciarnos no va a ser muy difícil con todas las leyes que se han sacado en la UE acerca de lo que es o no es terrorismo.
> 
> En nuestros círculos de amistades es posible que hayamos cambiado muchas opiniones y hayamos abierto los ojos a la realidad a una no pequeña cantidad de gente, pero este hilo es un hilo pequeño de un foro importante pero no tan popular. Somos minoría.





Mabuse dijo:


> Cierto que hay mucha gente que no se cree lo que le escupe la propaganda oficial, pero aún así es minoría. Conozco gente que ahora mismo está destinada en Afganistán que sabe perfectamente que es todo una mierda, pero se sienten solos por eso.
> 
> Una minoría, que ciertamente puede marcar una diferencia, pero difícil de todas formas. Tienen la ventaja de que saben que están del lado bueno de la ética y la Historia, pero eso es poca ayuda en el momento de la verdad.





Harman dijo:


> Babak Taghvaee@BabakTaghvaee 10 minHace 10 minutos
> 
> To support USS Donald Cook (DDG-75) destroyer missions & protect it in case of #Russia Navy attacks, @USNavy has now resumed its maritime surveillance flights over the Eastern #MediterraneanSea after 4 days this time with 168439, one of 6 P-8A MPAs on deployment at NAS Sigonella.
> *
> *Para apoyar las misiones del USS Donald Cook (DDG-75) y protegerlo en caso de ataques de la Armada rusa, @USNavy ha reanudado sus vuelos de vigilancia marítima sobre el Mediterráneo oriental después de 4 días, esta vez con 168439, una de las 6 AMP P-8A desplegadas en el NAS Sigonella.*





Harman dijo:


> Paul Antonopoulos@oulosP 3 hhace 3 horas
> 
> BREAKING - British forces are now mobilizing at their bases in #Cyprus for strikes against #Syria. It appears very likely that the US, France and U.K. will strike Syria in the next 24 hours. This is dreadful.
> *
> *Las fuerzas británicas se están movilizando ahora en sus bases de #Chipre para realizar ataques contra #Siria. Parece muy probable que EE.UU., Francia y el Reino Unido ataquen a Siria en las próximas 24 horas. Esto es terrible.*





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Forces are gathering in the mediterranean to start a war on Russ... sorry, Syria
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Mientras estos a lo suyo_
> 
> 24 Resistance Axis@Syria_Hezb_Iran 5 minhace 5 minutos
> 
> ...





Sancho Panza dijo:


> Bueno... con Corea del Norte hicieron lo mismo... y *paga la impresora de la FED*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Los cuatro imperios de la antigüedad: El Imperio del Medio (China), el Persa, el Otomano y el Ruso se alían para bajarle los humos en efímero y recién llegado imperio gUSAno.





Harman dijo:


> _Off Topic
> 
> Efeméride de Hoy_
> 
> ...





Titan_Hiperion dijo:


> Cuando veo estas noticias y veo el poder que tiene toda esa gente para destruir completamente nuestro planeta. Pienso en cómo los niños morirían, gente corriente que se busca la vida desapareciendo, todos los animales exterminados todo borrado de la faz de la tierra. Mirando a las persona por la calle no me queda más remedio que avergonzarme. Mirando sus ojos pienso en lo que pensarán... Unos pensando en si conseguirán un curro, otros en si llegan tarde a la cita, otros pensando en su familia o mil esperanzas e ilusiones.
> Esa desesperanza interior al ver cómo estamos a merced de lo que quieran hacer con nosotros lo que siento cuando veo toda esta mierda.
> Disculpad por el offtopic pero creo que también hay que hablar de lo humano.
> Saludos





NoRTH dijo:


> Nos han convertido en Numeros ; esa es la puta realidad





PanzerMikel dijo:


> Cómo puede haber gente que defienda lo que está haciendo occidente. Y luego te tachan de putiniano. Dan ganas de potar.





Sancho Panza dijo:


> Iniciado por Cazarrecompensas
> 
> Disculpad mi ignorancia: ¿qué significa exactamente que China compre deuda estadounidense? ¿Qué implica? ¿Y qué implicaría que dejase de comprar?
> 
> ...



#2388


----------



## Justo Bueno (14 Abr 2018)

_...sigue...
_


Harman dijo:


> Marwa Osman@Osman_Marwa1 8 minHace 8 minutos
> 
> #PresidentAssad meeting with the families of the civilian abductees still kidnapped in #Douma by the #terrorists that #Trump #Macron #May & #Merkel want to wage a war to defend..the same terrorists who have been showering the capital #Damascus with hell cannons for the past 4 yrs
> *
> *PresidenteAssad reuniéndose con las familias de los civiles secuestrados en Douma por los terroristas que Trump Macron May y Merkel quieren hacer una guerra para defender a los mismos terroristas que han estado "duchando" la capital Damasco con cañones infernales durante los últimos 4 años.*





4motion dijo:


> A mi Assad me recuerda a nuestro PREPARADO solo que con mas clase, valentia y con una mujer mejor y de VERDAD.





mazuste dijo:


> Trump se queda en la Casa Blanca a "monitorear" la respuesta militar a Siria.
> El plan original era partir Siria e Irak en seis pedazos. Ahora que pierden:
> La hipótesis que más toma fuerza es una gran guerra entre Israel (¿EEUU?)
> y Siria-Irán-Hezbollah y ¿Rusia?.
> ...





jgrr dijo:


> Buenos alumnos del maestro
> 
> Hitler siempre tuvo una obsesión: la supresión de todo aquello que se pudiese comprobar que era verdad y que, por consiguiente, fuese letalmente efectivo contra su gobierno. Las derrotas sufridas por la Wehrmacht en la Unión Soviética eran sistemáticamente ocultadas hasta que la derrota de Stalingrado lo hizo imposible. Hitler lo llamaba "la gran mentira".
> 
> ...





Pirro dijo:


> Recuerdo en 2003 -18 añitos tenía- la respuesta brutal que dio el pueblo español ante la infame y criminal invasión de Irak. Lema claro y contundente: NO A LA GUERRA. Semejante tropelía no era apoyada ni por los votantes de Aznar por aquel entonces y todos, a sabiendas de que Saddam era un sátrapa sabíamos que lo de las armas de destrucción masiva era una burda mentira para justificar una agresión imperialista.
> 
> Se ve que las ratas belicosas aprendieron la lección. Los judíos entraron en PRISA y para 2011 teníamos a la puta Carme Chacón diciendo "hoy es un buen día" cuando las turbas torturaron a Gaddafi hasta su muerte para luego profanar su cadáver -ración de karma en vena que se llevó la hija de puta unos años después- Ya aquel entonces los "movimientos sociales" callaron como putas mientras se perpetraba desde Occidente un crimen contra la humanidad.
> 
> ...





PanzerMikel dijo:


>





Waterman dijo:


> Igual es una pregunta inocente pero ¿que interés tienen la elites de que todo se vaya a la mierda? entiendo que nunca se podrá llegar a la 3ª guerra mundial, a nadie le gusta pasar los de yates con putas a un bunker de por vida...
> 
> Mientras tanto en los medios patrios solo se habla de Cifuentes y Puigdemont





MiguelLacano dijo:


> No lo podría haber dicho mejor un gran estratega. Sólo 2 objeciones.
> 1.- Los que mandan obedecen a unos psicópatas que se iluminan por el sionismo. Hace decenios que han perdido el norte.
> 2.- Juegan al despiste. Quieren dar pero no mucho. Pero dar algo más, pero seguir dando... Eso sí, sin romper la cuerda. Precisamente para no perder el yate y las putas. Lo que ocurre es que enfrente están gentes acorraladas. Acorralar a Siria no es problema. Pero a Rusia, me parece un desvarío. Y ya sabes lo que decía Tusn Tzu...





Palimpsecto dijo:


> Hay algo bastante inquietante en todo lo que está pasando y que hace la situación mucho más peligrosa que en la Guerra Fría. Y es que entonces para la opinión popular era muy creíble la posibilidad de una guerra nuclear, había un miedo real a un enfrentamiento armado entre las grandes potencias. Ahora no, damos por hecho que es imposible. Si hoy mismo, que estamos a horas de un posible ataque de la OTAN a Siria cuyas consecuencias son una incógnita, preguntáramos en la calle qué opina la gente sobre la posibilidad de una guerra mundial, la inmensa mayoría diría que ni está ni se la espera. Y eso es lo realmente peligroso: pensar que algo no puede pasar (y como coletilla para los más viejos del lugar: "y no puede pasar porque sería muy malo y el gobierno no lo permitiría").
> 
> Todas las grandes guerras, que fueron una calamidad y una catástrofe en su momento, parecían inicialmente imposibles a aquellas generaciones que las vivieron, fuera de toda lógica y razón. Esto decía Tolstoi sobre la invasión de Rusia por Napoleón en 1812:
> 
> "El 12 de junio los ejércitos de la *Europa occidental* cruzaron las fronteras de Rusia y la guerra comenzó; es decir, se produjo un acontecimiento contrario a la razón y a toda la naturaleza humana. Millones de hombres de uno y otro bando cometieron una cantidad tan enorme de crímenes, engaños, traiciones, robos, falsificaciones de billetes y su puesta en circulación, saqueos, incendios y matanzas que la historia de todos los tribunales del mundo no reuniría en el transcurso de varios siglos."





Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> *Everyone in #Syria is ready.*





mazuste dijo:


> Noto al personal demasiado (a mi juicio), emocionado. Pero no se pongan nerviosos,
> porque de eso va exactamente esta "pelicula"
> 
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> La coronel Caroline Galactèros pide al pueblo francés que no permita a sus gobernantes que se asocien a la infamia anglo-sionista.
> 
> 
> Pourquoi la France ne doit pas s'associer aux frappes en Syrie





Harman dijo:


> AngloZionist options (intermediate report) UPDATED | The Vineyard of the Saker
> 
> 
> Opciones de AngloZionist (informe intermedio) ACTUALIZADO
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> La única opción (y no segura) es la primera.
> Rusia no puede aceptar las demás sin hundirse en la ignominia.
> Putin también está sufriendo presiones de sus propios halcones.
> Si sumamos las recientes presiones económicas, el coctel está servido.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Babak Taghvaee@BabakTaghvaee 10 minHace 10 minutos
> 
> BREAKING: Today, #Russia MOD has asked #Iran to provide access to #IRIAF's 3rd Tactical Fighter Base in #Hamedan to deploy its heavy bombers (probably Tu-22 or Tu-95), Il-78 tankers & use it as refuelling point for fighter jets which are planned to be deployed to #Syria soon!
> *
> *Hoy, #Russia MOD ha pedido a #Irán que proporcione acceso a la 3ª Base Táctica de Cazas de #IRIAF en #Hamedan para desplegar sus bombarderos pesados (probablemente Tu-22 o Tu-95), cisternas Il-78 y utilizarla como punto de reabastecimiento de combustible para los aviones de combate que están planeados para ser desplegados a #Siria pronto!*





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 22 minHace 22 minutos
> 
> I can say one thing:
> If #USA and its allies bomb #Syria, #Russia won't be alone. Serious preparation by #Damascus's allies in Syria, #Iran and #Lebanon, ready to be part of this very possible insane battle that can go global when the war in Syria is about to end.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 7 minhace 7 minutos
> 
> #Russia/n ambassador at the #UNSC to the #US ambassador:
> You will have to deal with the consequences of any upcoming attack on #Syria.
> ...





mazuste dijo:


> Muy mal tendrían que estar las cosas para que esa irresponsabilidad imperial
> llegue al punto de transgredir uno de sus principios vitales, cual es el de nunca
> pelear con alguien que si puede defenderse. Porque los rusos si que pueden.
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> También parecía que iba a atacar Corea y al final no paso nada, puede que peque de iluso pero aún no creo que el estado profundo esté tan loco como para atacar abiertamente Siria. El pretexto es simplemente ridículo, hasta la propia OPAQ va a Damasco a ver lo que ha pasado, no hay forma de poder justificar esto a nivel internacional, hasta ahora solo RU, Francia y EEUU han apoyado el ataque, los demás han condenado, pero no han dicho que se ataque.
> 
> Joder, que tenga razón en esto, al menos esta vez.





MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Bueno, creo que la acumulación de declaraciones, avisos, mensajes diplomáticos y otros que no conocemos, Rusia, y mas concretamente Putin dice, un señor que cumple su palabra recordar eso otanistas, que la línea roja la tienen debajo de los pies.
> 
> Poner en aviso a las Fuerzas Armadas, declarar el estado de alerta ñ, hostigar a las naves invasoras y montar misiles anti Buque, creo que es mostrar que es un hombre de palabra y que a putas todos sodomizados.
> 
> Cuidadito pues, repito que estamos jugando en terreno inexplorado. Las consecuencias pueden ser apabullantes y muy muy rápidas





ccartech dijo:


> ESTA NOTICIA VIENE CON BOMBOS Y PLATILLOS.
> 
> *Estados Unidos, Francia y el Reino Unido preparan unidades aéreas y navales para asalto sostenido en Siria*
> 10 de abril de 2018 @ 11:04 armas químicas , Donald Trump , Francia , Irán , Rusia , Siria , Reino Unido
> ...





Mineroblanco dijo:


> Esta gente en el pecado llevan la penitencia. Los pocos particulares que compran diarios impresos es porque no saben usar un ordenador. En internet los lectores comprueban en otras webs la veracidad de las noticias, la competencia es durísima y por lo general los diarios son gratis. Las plantillas de personal en internet también suelen ser mucho menores.





txarra dijo:


> Estoy viendo RT (en ingles) ya que parece que ningún medio la tremenda tensión que existe en la zona sea o suficientemente importante como para prestarle atención.
> 
> Ha salido el hijodelagranputa de Blair diciendo que el ataque químico es un crimen de guerra inaceptable y que hay que actuar inmediatamente. Acto seguido han sacado la grabación de 2003 donde decía que en Iraq había armas de destrucción masiva y que Reino Unido se enfrentaba a la mayor amenaza a su seguridad.
> 
> ...





explorador dijo:


> Veremos......
> 
> @DavidSchuter
> US military officials: All necessary assets (ships, warplanes, and cruise missiles) are in place, armed and ready to attack Syria. Orders from President Trump are now expected "anytime." Latest breaking news @i24NEWS_EN
> ...





mazuste dijo:


> La flota del Mar Negro habría entrado en alerta de combate.
> Los rusos estarían enviando comandantes de alto nivel tanto
> a Teherán como a Ankara en este momento.





Titan_Hiperion dijo:


> Acabo de echar un vistazo a los comentarios de la noticia del ataque químico en el Washington Post. Hay muchos comentarios hablando de False Flag y de cuál es la razón por la que conviene a USA quitar a Assad. Un par de comentarios:
> 
> - Honestly the best course of action would be to attack Israel, who continually carries out these false flag operations.
> 
> ...





explorador dijo:


> Russian Defense Ministry public advisory council member Igor Korotchenko: "Trump has to understand that we’re going to be talking about the possibility of nuclear escalation if we have a collision of the U.S. and Russian militaries”
> 
> *Miembro del Consejo Consultivo público del Ministerio de defensa ruso Igor Korotchenko: "Trump tiene que entender que vamos a estar hablando de la posibilidad de una escalada nuclear si tenemos una colisión de los militares de Estados Unidos y Rusia"*





ccartech dijo:


> Within Syria
> ‏
> 
> @WithinSyriaBlog
> ...





arriondas dijo:


> Mucha gente no es consciente de la situación tan tensa que tenemos encima de la mesa. A la mínima cagada por parte de uno de los actores, se entrará de lleno en un conflicto de consecuencias imprevisibles pero que no serán buenas en absoluto. Sin embargo la gente está más pendiente de la eliminación del Barça en Roma, de poner "feliz Jueves" en su Twitter, y otras milongas.
> 
> Es asombroso ver hasta que punto mucha gente está narcotizada. Puedes ver ejemplos incluso en este foro. COnsecuencias de la infantilización de la sociedad.





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian military prepares for southern Damascus offensive despite Trump's threats
> _*El ejército sirio se prepara para la ofensiva del sur de Damasco a pesar de las amenazas de Trump
> Leith Aboufadel - 10/04/2018 6
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Not so fast: British PM wants more evidence before attacking Syria
> _*No tan rápido: el primer ministro británico quiere más pruebas antes de atacar Siria
> Leith Aboufadel - 11/04/2018 0
> 
> ...





arriondas dijo:


> Lo que yo decía... Muchos socios de la OTAN reculan, se lo piensan dos veces antes de ir junto a EEUU a una aventura incierta. Si en la guerra de Kosovo, allá por 1999, en una situación de abrumadora superioridad por parte de la OTAN, ya existían tiranteces y desencuentros entre los socios de la Alianza, ahora pues... ni te cuento. Atacar estando Rusia de por medio... eso ya son palabras mayores. No es una "operación teatral", como en Irak.






BookChin777 dijo:


> "Para Damasco, los años son sólo momentos, las décadas son sólo insignificancias revueltas de tiempo. Ella mide el tiempo, no por días y meses y añ os, más por los imperios que ha visto alzarse, prosperar y desmoronarse en la ruina. Ella es de la clase inmortal. Damasco ha visto todo lo que alguna vez ha ocurrido en la tierra, y aún vive. Ha contemplado los huesos secos de mil imperios, y verá la tumba de mil más antes de morir. Aunque otras reclaman éste nombre, la vieja Damasco es por derecho la Ciudad Eterna.
> 
> Mark Twain, Los inocentes en el extranjero, 1869"
> 
> ...





Sancho Panza dijo:


> *GB tiene dos bases en Chipre*:
> 
> Acrotiri y Dhekelia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Me da pena leer que algunos, a parte de los trolls presentes en el hilo, parece ansían la guerra.
> 
> Donde algunos ven cobardía por parte de algún contendiente yo veo responsabilidad y buen gobierno.
> 
> ...



#2675


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Abr 2018)

_...sigue 11/04/18..._



BookChin777 dijo:


> *El ataque de EEUU contra Siria es fútil, pero sirve a un propósito*
> *
> 11/04/2018
> 
> ...





Iskra dijo:


> Rusia asegura que todo misil de EE.UU. lanzado contra Siria será derribado - RT
> "Si hay un ataque de los estadounidenses, entonces... los misiles serán derribados, incluso los sitios desde donde se dispararon los misiles", indicó el embajador ruso en Líbano, Alexander Zasypkin al canal de televisión al-Manar de Hezbolá, según informa Reuters.
> 
> Rusia reitera su advertencia a EEUU sobre Siria - Sputnik Mundo
> "Las bases militares rusas en Hmeymim y Tartus están bajo fuerte protección, según el Ministerio de Defensa. Con todo, esperamos que los ataques estadounidenses, en el supuesto de que los haya, no pongan en peligro la vida de nuestros militares. Pienso que EEUU se da cuenta y lo evitaría, pues (de lo contrario) la respuesta de Rusia sería inmediata, como ya dijo el jefe del Estado Mayor", señaló Evgueni Serébrenikov, vicepresidente del comité de Defensa y Seguridad de la Cámara Alta de la FR.





la mano negra dijo:


> Me levanto de la cama, veo que el Imperio no ha tenido la descabellada idea de atacar Siria ,que sus fanfarronadas y posiciones histriónicas en el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU no son nada más que eso, vengo a Burbuja , lo digo y luego me voy sin el mayor problema.
> ¡ Ataca , Siria ! ¡ Adelante y acaba con esa bolsa de facinerosos y criminales que hay en Douma ! Restablece tu soberanía y hazte respetar por el Imperio criminal.





hold fast dijo:


> Mientras el imperio sigue pensando si atacar o no, los persas del IRGC siguen cavando día y noche, y desarrollando el programa nuclear sirio.
> No sólo es Irán una potencia nuclear tremenda (el JCPOA es una bacalá infame) sino que está desarrollando el programa nuclear de su aliado sirio. Bajo tierra, lejos de los aviones israelíes. Clandestinamente. Casi nada.
> 
> Evidence Points to Syria Still Working on a Nuclear Weapon - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Buenos días_
> 
> 
> maytham@maytham956 9 h
> ...





ZHU DE dijo:


> Cuando alguien se enfrenta a una coalición, la mejor táctica es golpear al miembro mas debil, pura doctrina napoleónica, en este caso, Rusia deberia derribar a todos los aviones franceses, dudo que el gerontófilo tenga redaños para atacar Rusia.





Iskra dijo:


> MOSCÚ, 10 de abril / TASS /. Rusia tomará todas las medidas de represalia política, diplomática y militar si es necesario si Estados Unidos ataca a Siria, dijo el presidente del Comité de Defensa de la Duma Estatal (cámara baja del parlamento ruso) y ex comandante en jefe de las tropas aerotransportadas rusas Vladimir Shamanov el martes.
> 
> "La política del doble rasero ha tocado fondo. Y aquí, el partido Rusia Unida declara concienzudamente que se tomarán todas las medidas políticas, diplomáticas y militares si es necesario. Ninguna acción ilegal seguirá sin respuesta", prometió Shamanov en una reunión plenaria del Estado. Duma.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ahmad Al-Issa@ahmadalissa 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> Mr #Trump, the President who is paid by a second country to attack a third country which is not an enemy of his own country is not a President. You know what he is.
> #FromSyria
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 6 minhace 6 minutos
> 
> Local authorities said they have received warning for commercial flights from/to the Middle East in the next 72 hours, fearing a scramble on command and control on board of aircrafts if/when war began #Syria.
> However, flights traffic is normal today from and to the Middle East
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Britain and its Deadly Chemical Games | New Eastern Outlook
> 
> 
> Gran Bretaña y sus juegos químicos mortales
> ...





Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Iniciado por *Michael_Knight
> *
> Guerra con Hezbola? Los barren los judíos en media mañana.
> 
> ...





jgrr dijo:


> Urgente.
> 
> 
> Trump: "Prepárate, Rusia, los misiles llegarán a Siria"
> ...





jmpr12 dijo:


> Madre mía, esto ya es ridículo.
> Basicamente le está haciendo una declaración de guerra a Rusia vía Twitter





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Llegó las respuesta de los rusos:
> 
> _RUSSIAN FOREIGN MINISTRY SPOKESWOMAN IN RESPONSE TO TRUMP'S SYRIA MISSILE STATEMENT, SAYS "*SMART MISSILES SHOULD FLY TOWARDS TERRORISTS, NOT LEGAL GOVERNMENT*"_​
> "Los misiles inteligentes han de volar hacia los terroristas, no hacia el gobierno legítimo."
> ...





desde dijo:


> Lo mismo que dice Trump ne su twit lo podria haber dicho un nino de 10 anos. Que le esta pasando a USA y "occidente" al completo para llegar a este nivel diplomatico?. Sin duda, se tardara mas o menos pero el sistema occidental actual se cae, si no es desde adentro alguien lo hara desde afuera.





Ratnik dijo:


> Trump es subnormal profundo y una verdadera decepción y si a esto unimos al deficiente mental de James Mattis se obtiene la cuadratura del circulo. Algo casi imposible pero que es totalmente real porque la política interna norteamericana le parece imposible tener presidentes de altura desde Eisenhower ó Richard Nixon y solamente produce deficientes mentales y personajes histrionicos como Bush, Obama, Hillary Clinton, John Mccain ó el mismo Trump.
> Fue Eisenhower quien denunció el creciente poder del lobby militar dentro de la clase política norteamericana, un militar de carrera nada comparable a lo que vino después.
> Lo de twitter demuestra el verdadero nivel. Un deficiente mental peligroso controlado por gente aún mucho más peligrosa que él.
> Un presidente se le debe de exigir algo de educación y saber estar, cosa que en cierto modo sí tenía Obama al margen de su visión política.
> ...





Mineroblanco dijo:


> En USA manda el Deep State, el estado profundo, los banqueros o como lo querais llamar. No es una casualidad que todos los mass-media usanos sean propiedad de muy pocos multimillonarios, muy relacionados entre ellos.





txarra dijo:


> No tengo tantos años como otros usuarios del hilo asi que allí va la pregunta
> 
> ¿ha habido alguna vez algún lider mas cutre que este tío? ¿realmente está amenzando al presidente de una potencia nuclear vía twitter?
> 
> Me merezco irme a vivir a una chabola en la punta del Himalaya como penitencia por haber defendido a este gilipollas.





Pirro dijo:


> Honestamente creo que Bush hijo lo superaba en indigencia intelectual.





Harman dijo:


> Y mientras tanto en Siria,
> 
> 
> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 39 minhace 39 minutos
> ...







Harman dijo:


> Ali@QuarterToAli_ 1 hhace 1 hora
> 
> Assad didnt go to Lebanon escorted by russian military
> Assad didnt spend the night on a russian warship nor had lunch in a russian submarine
> ...





Ratnik dijo:


> Hay un refrán ruso que dice: Los rusos ensillan el caballo despacio, pero cabalgan deprisa.





Harman dijo:


> Jonathan Kearsley@jekearsley 1 hhace 1 hora
> 
> 41 minutes after threatening use of “smart” missiles - Trump asks “stop the arms race?”. What has happened in that timeframe?!
> *
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Los rusos le responden:
> 
> _Moscow on @realDonaldTrump's arms race tweet: Let's start with US Chemical Weapons!_​
> Empecemos por las armas químicas de los EEUU! ::





Harman dijo:


> Patrick Henningsen@21WIRE 5 hHace 5 horas
> 
> Dear Readers and Supporters, 21st Century Wire has been knocked offline since about 2pm EST on Tues April 10th. Other alt sites like Front Page - Fort Russ , Just a moment... and others downed same time. Working on it now. I doubt the timing is a just a coincidence.
> *
> *Estimados lectores y simpatizantes, 21st Century Wire ha sido desconectado desde aproximadamente las 2pm EST del martes 10 de abril. Otros sitios alt como Front Page - Fort Russ , Just a moment... y otros caídos al mismo tiempo. Trabajando en ello ahora. Dudo que el momento sea sólo una coincidencia.*





niraj dijo:


> *Rusia responde a Trump sobre sus misiles inteligentes: Si tus misiles fueran tan inteligentes atacarían a los terroristas y no al legítimo Gobierno de Siria
> *
> 
> Respondiendo a una amenaza del presidente estadounidense Donald Trump, quien dijo que Rusia debería prepararse para «nuevos e inteligentes misiles» lanzados por Estados Unidos sobre Siria, Moscú dijo que si las armas fueran inteligentes, atacarían a terroristas.
> ...





Oso Polar dijo:


> Con temor a equivocarme:
> 
> Donald Trump está creando su copia de la "Crisis de los Misiles Cubano" (1962), está aplicando la táctica de llevarnos al "borde del abismo" para que la sociedad estadounidense despierte y se dé cuenta de que si las relaciones con Rusia siguen deteriorándose el resultado puede ser nefasto para ambas potencias nucleares.
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Por supuesto Chipre no quiere ni hablar del tema.
> 
> @AlSuraEnglish
> 
> ...





Glor199 dijo:


> Situacion:
> 
> *Trump quedando en ridiculo y acercandose a el retraso que gastaba Bush*
> 
> ...





Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> _(En respuesta al troll Mulaaa)_
> Menuda sobredosis de Hollywood llevas. Sal que te de un poco el aire anda.





txarra dijo:


> Desde Tartous





explorador dijo:


> @ELINTNews
> #BREAKING: Very loud explosion heard across #Riyadh capital of Saudi Arabia, as the country claims its air defences have intercepted a ballistic missile fired moments ago
> 
> *#BREAKING: Explosión muy ruidosa escuchada a través #Riyadh de la capital de Arabia Saudita, como el país afirma que sus defensas aéreas han interceptado un misil balístico disparado hace unos momentos*
> ...





Total War dijo:


> Señor txarra yo debería irme al Himalaya también, pero es que es normal posicionarse conociendo los antecedentes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PedroPaez2 dijo:


> De un forero: If Trump is saying we will attack, that means 100% he is NOT going to attack because Trump never telegraphs military moves. I know a lot of people are confused by this Tweet, but a possible explanation is that this is a classic rope a dope. Trump tweets something crazy that his base would hate and he doesn't really believe or want to do because he knows the left is so insanely anti-Trump that they will feel compelled to publicly disagree with Trump and call him a crazy war monger even though war with Russia is their own policy. Trump gets the Left to publicly demonize him as a crazy warmonger who wants to start WWIII and then he uses that as cover to meet with Putin, "resolve" the crisis, and form the alliance with Russia that most of us have been hoping for.
> 
> Traducción:
> Si Trump dice que va a atacar, eso significa 100% que NO va a atacar porque Trump nunca telegrafía movimientos militares. Sé que muchas personas están confundidas por este Tweet, pero una posible explicación es que se trata de una cuerda clásica. Trump twittea algo loco que su base odiaría y que realmente no cree o quiere hacer porque sabe que la izquierda es tan insanamente contraria a Trump que se sentirán obligados a estar públicamente en desacuerdo con Trump y lo llamarán un loco traficante de la guerra a pesar de que la guerra con Rusia es su propia política. Trump consigue que la izquierda lo demonice públicamente como un belicista loco que quiere comenzar la Tercera Guerra Mundial y luego lo usa como cobertura para reunirse con Putin, "resolver" la crisis y formar la alianza con Rusia que la mayoría de nosotros había estado esperando.





Harman dijo:


> Alexey Khlebnikov@AleksKhlebnikov 19 minHace 19 minutos
> 
> Alexey Khlebnikov Retwitteó Ryan Browne
> 
> ...





waukegan dijo:


> Una pequeña disgresión para recordar como contaban los españoles que era Siria hace 10 años, antes de que decidiesen destruirla:
> 
> Madrileños por el Mundo Siria - YouTube





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Los rusos siguen recochineándose de Trump:
> 
> *BREAKING: Russia is not part of Twitter diplomacy, we expect serious approach - Kremlin​*
> Rusia no forma parte de la diplomacia twittera, contamos con un enfoque más serio - Kremlin.





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Bueno, ya me he quedado más tranquilo. Los expertos yanquis (y "aliados") que están estudiando el "ataque químico" en Guta son los mismos que descubrieron esas mismas armas "de destrucción masiva" en Iraq...
> 
> Esperemos entonces su dictamen, confiados y felices.





Harman dijo:


> Maurice Schleepen@MauriceSchleepe 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> #Russian General Staff Lieutenant-General V,#Poznikhir,as of tomorrow #Russian Military Police units will be deployed to the #Syrian,city of #Douma to ensure the security,maintain Law & order & arrange assistance to the local population.
> *
> *General de Estado Mayor teniente general ruso V, # Poznikhir, a partir de mañana # unidades de la policía militar rusa se desplegarán en la ciudad de #Douma - Siria, para garantizar la seguridad, mantener la Ley y el orden y organizar la asistencia a la población local.*





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis@Syria_Hezb_Iran 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> #Israel on high alert at northern fronts, preparing for possible #Iran|ian retaliation after aggression on #Syria|n T-4 (Tiyas) airbase that led to Martyrdom of 7 #IRGC military advisors - enemy media
> *
> *Israel en alerta máxima en los frentes septentrionales, preparándose para una posible represalia iraní tras una agresión en la base aérea T-4 (Tiyas) de Siria que llevó al martirio de 7 asesores militares del IIRGC - medios de comunicación enemigos*



#2971


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Abr 2018)

_...sigue 11/04/18 20:00h..._



pgas dijo:


> Y Macarrón de qué coño va??
> 
> *Macron le ruega a Rusia que no tome represalias contra los ataques franceses en Siria*
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Turkey alleges Assad has killed nearly 1 million people, demands he steps down
> _*Turquía alega que Assad ha matado a casi un millón de personas y exige su dimisión
> Sección de noticias. 11/04/2018 10
> 
> ...





Pato Sentado dijo:


> Lo de Turquia no tiene nombre, se la esta jugando porque si nadie se fia de ellos se van a quedar solos, y no les fue muy bien la ultima vez que eso paso...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 9 minHace 9 minutos
> 
> In few moments will share some information about the forthcoming war in #Syria.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier @ejmalrai 2 min
> 
> 4+/ #Russia is hassling foreign war ships coming closer opposite the #Syrian coast to inform all these that this is a Russian operational area. However this Russian show of force doesn't change much because missiles can be launched from afar.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> 7+/ It is clear that #USA and #EU are not waiting for the @UN decision or approval. In #Syria, leadership believes the UN meeting served for stacking forces to gather their units and prepare their bank of objectives.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 1 minHace 1 minuto
> 
> 10+/I believe #Russia can't stand alone against this coalition because it is not looking for a wider war (WWIII) and the attack is not on #Russia territory.
> However, #USA/#EU may attack tonight or tomorrow night. Attacking forces will try to destroy the Syrian Army. However...
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Acaba de dimitir el consejero adjunto de seguridad nacional de los gUSAnos.
> 
> CNN - *US Deputy National Security Advisor just stepped down.*​
> En UK otro tanto de lo mismo:
> ...





Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Huele a que alguien está tomando decisiones que no son respaldadas completamente por ciertos cargos.
> 
> El problema es que el bravucón de pelo naranja se fue de la boca y dijo que haría algo en 72h máximo y ahora tiene que cumplir el plazo para que su reputación no caiga todavía más baja de lo que está.
> 
> A lo mejor alguien ha recomendado que no se haga dicho ataque en base a tal o cual motivo estratégico o de información que pueda obtener Rusia pero pelo naranja debe demostrar que sus huevos son esféricos aunque eso perjudique a américa. Trump first.





jerjes dijo:


> Es evidente hasta para el más tonto q yankilandia ha cometido un error flagrante, uno q expone más q un simple terrorismo falso.El "presunto ataque con gas en Douma," lo organizaron suponiendo q los terroristas controlados por los yankis, resistirian al Ejercito sirio, hasta q un prometido ataque aereo de EE.UU los salvarian.
> 
> 
> En cambio se rindieron horas despues y fueron transportados en los famosos autobuses, dejando q las tropas rusas se metieran inmediatamente en Ghouta Oriental, cogiendo a los de la coalicion lideradas por EE.UU, con los pantalones bajados. No se evacua a ninguna victima del supuesto ataque quimico con los terroristas,no se encontraron médicos, no se encontraron cascos blancos y no habia ningun muerto por gas. No hubo tiempo.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Babak Taghvaee@BabakTaghvaee 59 minHace 59 minutos
> 
> Despite claims of Theresa May for her willingness to employ extreme measures against #Syria [#Russia], this is unlikely to happen because it risks security of the extremely vulnerable #RoyalAirForce & #RoyalNavy assets & bases in #MediterraneanSea region.
> *
> ...





pgas dijo:


> *Definiendo el Momento para Putin: ¿Levantarse ante el Imperio del Caos de EE.UU./Israel, o plegarse?*
> 
> [FONT=&quot]_Esto es Ser o No ser, un momento de definición mucho más para Putin y Rusia, que para Siria y Assad.
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Gran aporte Pgas.
> El artículo es digno de leer, releer y guardar.
> Si Rusia permite esta enésima injusticia en Siria, se condena a si misma. Esto son los Sudetes. Se quedarán con el deshonor y no evitarán la guerra.





BlueArrow dijo:


> Señores, hace tiempo que lo dije y creo que lo que está pasando es lo que me temía: La cuestión principal en todo este asunto es *ISRA-HELL*.
> 
> ¿Por qué creéis que se permitió después de la WWII la creación del estado de Israel? Pues para reunir en un pequeño espacio de tierra al mayor número posible de judíos.
> 
> ...





SPQR dijo:


> Tengo curiosidad por saber qué origen de esas armas encuentran los de Conflict Armament Research (CAR) cuando puedan pasarse a mirar los números de serie y demas.
> 
> Aprovecho para recordar que el CAR tiene un par de excelentes informes sobre el origen de las armas del Estado Islámico, así como del origen de las materias primas para sus explosivos. En perfecto inglés y árabe.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Ahora que está apareciendo por aquí medio burbuja y más, porque el tema está calentito, sólo falta que reaparezca *renko* a hablar de los jesuítas y el gran golpe final. No va expresamente por ti Monsieur George, sino por los cienes y cienes de burbujarras élite que están en el hilo ayer y hoy. Me alegra saber que aunque muchos no participen normalmente, el nivel de lobotomización está controlado y está bastante claro lo que hay con estos cerdos anglosionistas. Disculpad, yo también quería dejar un chorrimensaje corto. Saludos.
> 
> p.d. DONT FEED THE TROLLS
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> El objetivo de la creación de Israel fue crear una enorme base americana en el lugar mas estratégico del mundo en una época donde las colonias se independizaban y las ideologías anticoloniales cogían fuerza. Con Israel consiguieron poner en jaque a todos los gobiernos panarabes, meter en un pedazo de tierra a una comunidad que era un estorbo para todo el mundo y de paso "compensarlos el sufrimiento" que padecieron en la segunda guerra mundial.
> 
> Desde su creación occidente se ha dedicado a cargarse sistemáticamente cualquier movimiento que fuera en contra de sus interes e Israel ha sido la punta de lanza en la zona, en el momento en el que la zona deje de ser estratégica e Israel no interese ese país va a estar solo, no estara tan jodido ya que a estas alturas apenas tiene enemigos en la región (Siria e Irán, nada mas).
> 
> Cuando se dice que EEUU está en manos de Israel, no estoy de acuerdo, creo que toda esa judeofilia es un teatro para que la población apoye la gran base norteamericana que tienen en oriente próximo.





Monsieur George dijo:


> Pues ya me dirás que interés y valor geoestratégico tiene Israel en la zona... ¿Una base americana...? ¿EE.UU tenía en mente en 1918 crear una base militar en Oriente Medio cuando ni siquiera se había descubierto allí petróleo? Fue un territorio de la Sociedad de Naciones bajo mandato británico.
> 
> Desde luego que la maniobra fue hecha por el llamado sionismo pero..., ¿Quién se ha inventado el concepto contemporáneo de sionismo...? ¿Con qué fin...? ¿Con qué motivo...?
> 
> Los judíos en el mundo "pasaban" de Jerusalén. Desde hace 2000 años andan vagando por el mundo y practicando su religión sin molestar a nadie. ¡¡Qué casualidad que al acabar la Primera Guerra mundial surge el movimiento sionista...!! Relacionado con la banca Rothchild y la masonería... Evidentemente todos estos actores son los que aparecen en la escena del teatro..., pero los que verdaderamente mandan están detrás moviendo los hilos y *ESCRIBIENDO LA HISTORIA, OJITO*... P'a flipar...





txarra dijo:


> Oriente medio es el cruce de los imperios, su importancia data de mucho antes que la llegada del petroleo, es una región que todos los imperios han codiciado y que por ello siempre ha sido un caos. Quizás peque de inocente pero no me creo que su expansión e instauración fuera por ello, yo creo que no fue mas que un pretexto para inventarse un país filoocidental que respondiera a sus intereses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sarkweber dijo:


> La Casa Blanca dice que un ataque a Siria no es la única opción sobre la mesa
> 
> La Casa Blanca dice que un ataque a Siria no es la única opción sobre la mesa





Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Se pensaban que Rusia se iba a achantar con los ladridos de twitter y demás gilipolleces de los anglos.
> 
> Ahora que saben que Rusia no se va a mover ni un centímetro y que por lo tanto puede haber barquitos, submarinos y bases de ambos bandos que vuelen por los aires o incluso una escalada termonuclear entonces ya no hay twitters chulescos ni pollas americanas sino paños para enfriar el asunto.
> 
> ...





A_toda_leche dijo:


> Todo esto me resultsa un poco extraño...esta tarde, al leer los tweets de Trump me he quedado un poco::...¿quien coño avisa con tanto descaro de un ataque militar? ¿que es eso de enviar mensajes por twitter, como si esto fuera una movida en el patio del colegio? vamos, no me jodas...
> 
> Además con recochineo, le dice a Putin que van a tirar los misiles mas modernos e "inteligentes"...pero ¿qué cojones?.
> 
> ...





ccartech dijo:


> Möh_Śłmäñ
> ‏
> 
> @SlmanEng
> ...





BeeKillerMan dijo:


> Porque los palestinos no filman un video con niños gaseados, lo publican y mañana todas las potencias occidentales redirigen sus misiles de Damasco a Telaviv? ienso:ienso:





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Justo una semana antes de que Genserico y los vándalos arrasaran la metrópolis romana de Cartago, violando y matando a diestro y siniestro, los cartagineses se concentraban un día sí y otro también en el circo hipódromo, gritando como posesos, insultando y llorando, cada grupo por su color (equipo de cuádrigas). Los pocos que avisaban del peligro que se cernía, debían tener la misma expresión de incredulidad que muchos de los que aquí escriben y leen, al ver a nuestros modernos cretinos conciudadanos.





Iskra dijo:


> No sé dónde duerme, pero de día da la cara Assad defies rumors, receives Islamic scholars in Damascus
> Lo mismo que las nenazas que aprovechan la noche para atacar Gaza.





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Llega el momento que todos estábamos esperando. Los rusos se guardaban un huevo de Pascua
> 
> _#FRENCH SPECIAL SERVICES CONFIRM THE DESTRUCTION OF #BRITISH #SAS OFFICERS IN EAST #GHOUTA
> #British servicemen were killed in East Gut, the survivors were taken prisoner http://www.iarex.ru/news/57095.html_​
> ...





pgas dijo:


> Traducción google:
> 
> *LOS SERVICIOS ESPECIALES FRANCESES CONFIRMAN LA DESTRUCCIÓN DE OFICIALES BRITÁNICOS SAS EN EAST GUT*
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Un comentarista de Sputnik el experto milita C.Sivkov afirma q es posible q EE.UU responda al falso uso de armas quimicas en Siria, con un bombardeo de estructuras militares, lanzando entre 40 y 200 misiles Tomahak desde Arabia saudita.
> 
> Los proyectiles tomahak tambien podrianser lanzados desde buques o submarinos de EE.UU localizados en los mares Rojo y Mediterraneo.EE.UU puede lanzar hasta 200 misiles de crucero con tal de destruir instalaciones militares de crucial importancia para Siria, aseveró el especialista.
> 
> En realidad a los gusanos no les conviene realizar bombardeos contra instalaciones militares rusas q podrian desencadenar una guerra nuclear.





Iskra dijo:


> El miércoles por la noche, el plazo expiró, a lo que el presidente estadounidense Donald Trump prometió tomar una decisión: bombardear Siria o no. El golpe no siguió, lo que, dicho sea de paso, no significa que no se infligirá en el futuro cercano: el jefe de la Casa Blanca advirtió que "los misiles volarán" y el Pentágono desarrolló varios escenarios de la operación militar contra Damasco. De acuerdo con la información de Kommersant, la parte rusa espera recibir de los Estados Unidos las coordenadas de los objetivos por los cuales se pueden hacer los ataques para excluir la posibilidad de pérdidas del lado ruso.
> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3600193
> Es una de las posibilidades, la repetición de la comedia del año pasado. Dentro de la locura imperante en el eje usano puede ser una válvula de escape dentro de las entrañas del demente aparato directivo imperial. Pero ¿Para qué? Para que haya una tercera o una cuarta? Eso sí, sin cambiar el curso (imparable) de la guerra.
> Mientras, otro día más. Y, mientras, según Al Mashdar, la policía militar rusa tendría asegurada la zona del presunto ataque.
> Breaking: Russian military secures area where alleged chemical weapons attack took place





Rabioso dijo:


> El estado de Israel debe su existencia a la lucha entre Francia e Inglaterra por el control de Oriente Medio tras la Primera Guerra Mundial. Londres nunca quedó satisfecho del _*Acuerdo Sykes-Picot*_, firmado en un momento de debilidad tras varias derrotas en el frente, y tras el final del conflicto intentó convertirlo en papel mojado. Pero el desarrollo de los acontecimientos jugaban en contra suya: la Revolución Rusa obligó al gobierno británico a concentrar sus fuerzas en intentar destruir (en vano) al gobierno bolchevique, y *la victoria de Kemal en Turquía* sobre una Grecia espoleada por los británicos deblitó sus ya reducidas fuerzas, que casi se hunden ante la *revuelta anticolonial en Irak en 1920*, hasta el punto de que, al carecer de tropas, el gobierno británico empleó durante el Mandato bombardeos indiscriminados para aplastar la resistencia de la población y sembrar el terror, un ejemplo que han seguido los EEUU con sus drones. El responsable de la estrategia de terror contra los árabes era el futuro Mariscal Harris, que sería responsable de arrasar Europa con bombardeos de alfombra dirigidos contra la población civil durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial.
> 
> Inglaterra pretendía poner en el trono de Siria a un monarca Hachemita e impedir que Francia tomase el territorio como habían acordado Sykes y Picot, lo que dio lugar a un *conflicto armado en 1920* que Francia tuvo que hacer frente con una presencia militar reducida. A partir de entonces tuvo lugar una verdadera "Guerra Fría" en Oriente Medio: Francia se dedicó a apoyar a los árabes que luchaban contra los ingleses en Palestina, y los británicos por su parte apoyaron la *Gran Revuelta Siria de 1925-1927*, encabezada por los drusos (los cuales sirven hoy en el ejército de Israel y cuyo territorio al sur de Siria en la frontera con Jordania no ha sido arrasado por los "rebeldes" yihadistas), y uno de cuyos principales focos fue por cierto el Ghouta. Todo esto se puede leer en el muy recomendable libro *"A line in the sand"*, de James Barr.
> 
> ...





Galizu_Ulf dijo:


> Conectad marinetraffic
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-abr-2018 at 02:59 ----------
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Continuan desratizando
> 
> 
> Breaking: Syrian Army to start southern Damascus offensive in hours
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Islamist rebels preparing to take advantage of US strikes by launching big offensive
> _*Los rebeldes islamistas se preparan para aprovechar los ataques de EE.UU. lanzando una gran ofensiva
> Leith Aboufadel - 12/04/2018 0
> 
> ...



#3118


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Abr 2018)

_...sigue 12/04/18 07:00h..._



Ultimate dijo:


> Parece que andan desactivando la beligerancia.
> Siguen evaluando el ataque químico y hablan de medidas militares "si son apropiadas"
> 
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Situación





Glor199 dijo:


> Señores
> 
> GHOUTA HA SIDO LIBERADA COMPLETAMENTE!!!!





Sancho Panza dijo:


> La prensa rusa está también con esos titulares:
> 
> *Правительственные войска Сирии установили полный контроль над Думой*
> https://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/news/2018/04/12/766470-voiska-sirii-nad-dumoi
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Siempre es bueno revisar las hemerotecas. Mirad esto de Enero del 2013:





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> (...)
> 
> [/COLOR]Os presento a BRITAM, la empresa británica propietaria de los "cascos blancos" y especialista en "revoluciones populares".
> 
> cssSlider





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Correo electrónico donde la empresa Británica BRITAM discute el encargo de entregar un arma química (CW= Chemical Weapon) al ISIS encapsulada en un obús ruso y con personal ucraniano rusófono que sería grabado en video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ZHU DE dijo:


> "Y luego, incontinente,
> caló el chapeo, requirió la espada
> miró al soslayo, fuese y no hubo nada".
> 
> Y la Calva en la SER a pasado de decir "monstruoso ataque químico" a "supuesto ataque", espero que mis tuits hayan servido de algo...





Peineto dijo:


> Al aproximarse al destructor, el sistema Jibiny del Su-24 puso fuera de servicio los radares, circuitos de control, sistemas de transmisión de información, etc. En otras palabras, todo el sistema Aegis quedó inutilizado, como cuando se apaga un televisor con un mando a distancia. Después de esto, el Su-24 simuló un ataque con misiles contra el USS Donald Cook, que había quedado totalmente ciego y sordo. Y repitió esa acción un total de 12 veces.
> 
> Cuando el Su-24 se alejó, el USS Donald Cook se dirigió rápidamente a un puerto
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Russian military constructs new bridge in Deir Ezzor (video)
> _*El ejército ruso construye un nuevo puente en Deir Ezzor (vídeo)
> Leith Aboufadel - 12/04/2018 0
> 
> ...





LPMCL dijo:


> Los ingleses están jodidos, cada vez pintan menos. No tienen oro, lo han vendido todo defendiendo la City y su imperio de papel (justo lo contrario que Rusia-China).
> 
> Después de la tierra quemada, cuando se sienten en la mesa a negociar, en la siguiente distribución de poderes monetarios, no tienen nada.
> Su única baza es seguir al imperio cual perro faldero, decir a todo que sí y esperar alguna migaja.
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Tus pareceres son eso pareceres, por debajo de eso pasaran mas cosas y nadie sabe que esta pasando y menos si no estas en iran. Tu como sabes que lo que cuentan por ahi es cierto? De donde sale esta informacion dudosa?
> 
> Mientras tanto el cerdogan haciendo suya afrin porque le sale de los huevos
> Turquía descarta la posibilidad de devolver el control de Afrín a Bashar Asad - Sputnik Mundo
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha@sayed_ridha 4 hHace 4 horas
> 
> رفع العلم السوري وسط دوما بعد استعادة السيطرة على البلدة، وبالتالي على الغوطة الشرقية بالكامل.
> *
> *La bandera siria se levantó en el centro de Douma después de la restauración del control de la ciudad, y por lo tanto en todo el este Ghouta.*



#3149


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Abr 2018)

_...sigue 12/04/18..._



Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha@sayed_ridha 4 h
> 
> وفد حكومي في دوما، تضم 6 شخصيات من المكتب التنفيذي لمحافظة ريف دمشق برئاسة راتب عدس نائب المحافظ وبرفقة عناصر من الشرطة العسكرية الروسية.
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Brasco_Aad@Brasco_Aad 4 minhace 4 minutos
> 
> Another batch of #Russia/n Strategic bombers have left their bases in Russia and are heading for #Hamedan Air Base in #Iran.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> @Suriyak@Suriyakmaps 5 minhace 5 minutos
> 
> #Damacus : With the town of #Douma under full control of Syrian Government entire East #Ghouta has been liberated after 53 days since #DamascusSteel operation started
> *
> ...





jorka dijo:


> "There Wasn't A Single Corpse": Russia Claims 'White Helmets' Staged Syria Chemical Attack
> 
> 
> "No hubo un solo cadáver": Rusia afirma que'Cascos Blancos' escenificó el ataque químico de Siria
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Rusia deberia llamarles por su verdadero nombre, los "white helmets" es la empresa británica BRITAM.
> 
> Si el FSB (KGB) operase en Inglaterra no envenenaría a ex-espías irrelevantes, iría a por los directivos de BRITAM.





Harman dijo:


> Alexey Khlebnikov@AleksKhlebnikov 15 minHace 15 minutos
> 
> A brilliant reporting by @kommersant which confirms some previous ideas/info on Moscow moves. A wrap-up here:
> 1. #Russia is awaiting the US to provide it w/the list of targets it is going to hit & w/their coordinates to avoid any theoretical loss from Ru side (Apr 2017 scenario)
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Iniciado por *Wein *
> 
> Es una pantomima.
> 
> ...





Makko dijo:


> Iniciado por* Beatrix *
> 
> Según rumores, Rusia podría haber derribado el avión militar argelino con 257 pasajeros que se dirigiría verdaderamente a Siria con mercenarios.
> 
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Meanwhile..
> 
> Drones yemenitas jodiendo como debe ser a arrabia saudita:
> Drones yemeníes atacan instalación de la Aramco y aeropuerto en Arabia Saudí
> ...



#3178


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Abr 2018)

_...sigue 12/04/18..._



Zhukov dijo:


> Estoy pensando, ¿y si Trump no es realmente tonto, si no que se lo hace?
> 
> 
> Igual el Tweet en el que amenazaba con atacar Siria es su forma de sabotear los planes de quienes le arrastran a la guerra.
> ...





Makko dijo:


> Tienes razón en parte. Yo me inclino por esto:
> 
> Trump no es tonto. Puede ser contradictorio pero no es tonto. Pero ser contradictorio forma parte de las tradiciones políticas anglosajonas. Es la estrategia del calamar, uno dice una cosa, otro otra, se marea al personal pero el plan está perfilado. Juegan al poker
> Rusia pertenece a la vieja escuela diplomática que quiere ser fiable y respetada. Añado que a diferencia de los anglosajones aplican a rajatabla el principio de "no amenaces si no estás dispuesto a cumplir la amenaza". Por ello cuando el Kremlin dice que va en serio a mi no me cabe la menor duda de que va en serio. Juegan al ajedrez, no hay margen para el troleo.
> ...





El-Mano dijo:


> En español.
> 
> El dia que Putin aplastó al Presidente de Francia Sarkozy - YouTube





Harman dijo:


> The Suspicious Timing Of The Latest Provocations In Syria - Eurasia Future
> 
> 
> El momento sospechoso de las últimas provocaciones en Siria
> ...





Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Iniciado por *LPMCL*
> Un ángulo importante en todo esto es China. Si yo fuera Putin, les exigiría mayor implicación en los acontecimientos.
> La postura marca de la casa China, de nunca posicionarse, siempre low-profile, sin aspavientos… haciendo gestos aquí y allá manteniendo a todos contentos… esta vez no es suficiente.
> 
> ...





LPMCL dijo:


> Iniciado por *Wein *
> 
> Yo deseo que los rusos se hayan metido en el avispero solo a hacer negocios. Pero ya se sabrá en un futuro cuales son las verdaderas intenciones.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> It Is Time For Russia to Toughen Up - Eurasia Future
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Si estuviera todo pactado habrían atacado ya.
> Y Matis no tendría dudas.
> 
> Los analistas no están mucho mejor informados que nosotros._





BookChin777 dijo:


> _
> Vía *Aleksandr Kharchenko*, reportero de ANNA News en Siria_:
> 
> "Amigos míos. Estamos al comienzo de la Tercera Guerra Mundial. Si luego le preguntan sobre sus causas, solo muéstreles este video. En su interior encontrará mucha información interesante y muchas batallas interesantes con tanques. Descubrirás si el tanque sobrevive después del golpe de un RPG. Ábrelo, mira. Y busca tus comentarios. #Syria #Damascus #Ghouta #Douma"
> ...





la mano negra dijo:


> ¿ Todavía no ha atacado el Imperio ? ¿ Pero esto como puede ser ? ¿ Dónde ha ido a parar su credibilidad ? Por el retrete se va yendo tanta palabrería.
> 
> Cagados de miedo es lo que están . Y no van a atacar . Son unos cobardes que no atacan nada más que a los débiles .
> 
> Y si lo hicieran , estarían abriendo las puertas del mismísimo infierno.





Zhukov dijo:


> Hace poco un troll me preguntó cómo sería una guerra entre Rusia y USA, dije y lo llevo pensando desde hace tiempo, que sería una guerra aeronaval breve y lo más probable antes en Siria que en Ucrania.
> 
> Los análisis de páginas rusas que se pueden encontrar en antimaydan.info son muy sombríos. Pero hay una coincidencia general entre los diversos analistas. En Fort Russ hay uno de Popov
> 
> ...





Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Iniciado por *Ignusuario Norar *
> 
> Deberias preguntarte - pero no lo haces - con qué fines ha amasado China una bomba financiera de semejantes megatones.
> 
> ...





pgas dijo:


> No creo, a mi la excusa de la negativa de Assad a asistir a la cumbre de Ankara me parece una especulación-paja de este analista.
> 
> ¿Alguien esperaba que Assad fuera de rodillas a Ankara a peticionar como dice el colega Nini? No joas :XX:
> 
> ...





Zhukov dijo:


> La internet rusa está que arde, desgraciadamente la situación se parece cada vez más a la de principios de siglo, con tensiones progresivas y saliendo de una crisis tras otra hasta que se produjo la definitiva.
> 
> 
> *
> ...





explorador dijo:


> El mandatario estadounidense ha alimentado la incertidumbre respecto a una posible intervención militar en Siria.*
> "Nunca dije cuándo tendría lugar un ataque a Siria. ¡Podría ser muy pronto o no tan pronto!", afirma el presidente estadounidense Donald Trump*.
> 
> Previamente, Trump había publicado un alarmante 'tuit' en el que advirtió a Rusia que se prepare para un ataque estadounidense contra Siria con misiles "bonitos, nuevos e inteligentes".
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Liana Spyropoulou@LSpyropoulou 41 minhace 41 minutos
> 
> The Mirage 2000-5 crashed approximately 9 miles northeast of #Skyros island returning to its base after a dog fight with turkish fighter jets thta violated #Greece´s airspace @BILD
> *
> *Un Mirage 2000-5 se estrelló aproximadamente a 9 millas al noreste de la isla #Skyros regresando a su base después de una pelea de perros con aviones de combate turcos que violaron el espacio aéreo #Greece´s *





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Avión derribado, piloto en paradero desconocido.
> 
> Erdogán, el topo ruso en la OTAN, *proporciona a Putin la distracción que necesitaba en estos momentos* creando un conflicto interno en la organización criminal.
> 
> MAGISTRAL MOVIMIENTO DE AJEDREZ!





pgas dijo:


> *El imperio estadounidense de Occidente en crisis*
> 
> _por Manlio Dinucci - 10 de abril de 2018_[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]
> ...



#3261


----------



## Victor Chanov (15 Abr 2018)

Esto es Podemos/IU/Ahora Madrid:

Twitter

Carlos Sanchez Mato dando "todo su apoyo" a Leila Nachawati

SOROS en marcha


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Abr 2018)

Victor Chanov dijo:


> Esto es Podemos/IU/Ahora Madrid:
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...



_Indigencia mental a tope. Adulando a la Ratawati a ver si folla de una vez. Asco. Más tranquilo me quedo con haber votado sólo una vez en mi vida. Saludos._

****************

_...sigue 12/04/18..._



Sir Torpedo dijo:


> Iniciado por* Iskra *
> 
> Ya se levantó el dueño del circo tirando de móvil .
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha@sayed_ridha 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> الرئيس الأسد يستقبل علي أكبر ولايتي المستشار الأعلى لقائد الثورة الإسلامية الإيرانية للشؤون الدولية والوفد المرافق له.
> *
> ...





ccartech dijo:


> YA se bajaron del ataque Alemania y Canada.





arriondas dijo:


> Pues lo dicho. LA OTAN ya no es funcional. Entre los que reculan o se ponen de perfil, y entre los que diréctamente se cambian de bando... En 1999 ya se le vieron las costuras a la OTAN (bueno, y en Perejil también); ahora cada uno va por su lado. Cuando el adversario es potente, ya no mola tanto jugar a los soldaditos.





Tierra Azul dijo:


> dicho por zhukov (por cierto gran general ruso donde los haya...):
> 
> "Igual el Tweet en el que amenazaba con atacar Siria es su forma de sabotear los planes de quienes le arrastran a la guerra."
> 
> Recuerdo decir de Zhude que posiblemente el comemierdas del trump este secuestrado por la deep state (por cierto, tambien se acaba de estrenar una serie con este mismo nombre en ingles) o que esten metido en una peligrosa fronda de la que podriamos salir todos chamuscaditos...





Mineroblanco dijo:


> Los misiles antibuque rusos más modernos, como los Zircon, son hipersónicos y es prácticamente imposible interceptarlos.





Harman dijo:


> _Además están los *P-800 Oniks*, que seguro que hay alguno por la zona,_
> 
> 
> P-800 Oniks - Wikipedia





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Los modelos anteriores: Yahont, Moskit, Granit... todavía siguen siendo inalcanzables a dia de hoy. Los rusos tienen "hondonadas" de ellos.





LPMCL dijo:


> Soy consciente de las diferencias entre el cortoplacismo occidental y la visión a largo plazo china. Gracias por traerlo a colación y gracias a *Jesus lo Fumo* por complementarlo con su gran síntesis en el post siguiente.
> Desde mi punto de vista, China no acumula UST para construir una bomba financiera:
> 
> 
> ...





explorador dijo:


> Al final las tesis de Rusia se imponen ante el Consejo de Seguridad
> 
> @Sputniklnt
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 8 minhace 8 minutos
> 
> #BreakingNews
> #Russian sources told me possibility of war on #Syria has gone down from 9 to 5/10. Diplomatic contacts with #USA never stopped. It was acknowledged that the possible war on #Syria serves no purposes but to create a war situation where worse case scenario can happen
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 2 min
> 
> #USA can no longer make any difference in #Syria: no rebels, Jihadists , #AQ or #ISIS can change the regime. Therefore there are no forces potentially able to benefit from #USA war on #Damascus.
> #Trump's potential war can only create damage and casualties. No strategy ahead.
> ...





Pato Sentado dijo:


> De momento:
> - Ataque USA: Stand By
> - Ataque gabacho: Rien de Rien:
> - Ataque UK nothing de nothing
> ...





clapham2 dijo:


> VOMITIVO Y NAUSEABUNDO
> El clapham esta asqueado ....una pausa para vomitar .
> Del amariconamiento de EE HH . No solo de los EE HH , tambien de Israel
> y de la perfida Albion . Las tres nenazas ....
> ...





pgas dijo:


> *
> 
> https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&sp=nmt4&tl=es&u=http://www.moonofalabama.org/2018/04/new-developments-in-the-skripal-drama-police-statement-opcw-report-release.html&xid=17259,15700022,15700124,15700149,15700168,15700173,15700186,15700201&usg=ALkJrhgctm8E94PyS4MWJyZJkyylRwiVNg*​*11 de abril de 2018
> 
> ...





BigTwo dijo:


> Ahí estamos, posicionandonos con los amigos del Golfo
> 
> *Felipe VI recibe en Zarzuela al príncipe heredero de Arabia Saudí*





MiguelLacano dijo:


> ESTÁN LOCOS.
> 
> PRESENTO UN “PEQUEÑO ANÁLISIS” QUE UN CEJIJUNTO SABIONDO, AL SERVICIO DEL ANGLO-SIONISMO, HA ENVIADO INTENTANDO EXPLICAR A COLEGAS DE LA MILICIA LO QUE TRUMP (O QUIENES LE MANDAN) Y SECUACES ESTÁN PERGEÑANDO:
> 
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> China se mueve en el estrecho de Taiwan en apoyo a Rusia con la crisis de Siria.
> 
> In surprise move, China to mount live-fire navy drills in Taiwan Strait ‘in show of support for Russia over Syria’
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 2 minHace 2 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Damascus #SouthDamascus #SouthernDamascus A #ISISHunter #ISIS_Hunter Soldier Says : Tomorrow heading to Damascus Al Qadam and Yarmouk camp battle. We keep our promises
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Los Tigres también se suman a la "juerga" de Yarmouk_
> 
> 
> Breaking: Syrian Army's Tiger Forces head to southern Damascus for showdown with ISIS
> ...





explorador dijo:


> Es que una bajada brutal de pantalones de USA ante la Rusia de Putin:XX:
> 
> Carlos Franganillo
> Corresponsal de TVE retwitteó
> ...





carlos1971 dijo:


> Cuidadin, que si los gUSAnos van con con una flota con british y franchutes es una operación parecida a la de Libia, y si tardan en llegar es por que el operativo será de embergadura, la incognita es, como responderá Rusia, no es casual que el gordinflon Saudita se haya paseado por Francia, España, etc, sobornando apoyos y tal, salud y fuerza...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Los asesinos yihadistas no son novedad. Los españoles tuvieron que enfrentarse a ellos hace ya decenios. Cuando en la televisión salían como los buenos, los soldados españoles tenían que batirse a tiros con esa canalla.
> 
> En este hilo, gente indocumentada ha dicho barbaridades sobre los españoles en Yugoslavia. Entonces no respondí. Pero hoy sí. Pongo el relato en primera persona. Cuando los soldados españoles se la jugaron para defender a civiles serbios de los "cisnes negros". Supongo que pocos habrán oído hablar de esa tribu.
> 
> ...





ccartech dijo:


> Todos libres despues de aniquilar a mas de 2 millones de personas .
> Y son pocos los de la foto
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> EHSANI2@EHSANI22 1 minhace 1 minuto
> 
> U.S. OFFICIALS SAY THEY HAVE OBTAINED URINE AND BLOOD SAMPLES FROM VICTIMS OF ATTACK IN SYRIA AND CONFIRMED PRESENCE OF CHLORINE AND NERVE AGENT - MSNBC NEWS
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> EHSANI2@EHSANI22 8 minHace 8 minutos
> 
> A source, who spoke on the condition of anonymity, told CNBC the U.S. was considering striking eight potential targets. Those targets include two Syrian airfields, a research center and a chemical weapons facility.
> *
> *Una fuente, que habló sobre la condición de anonimato, dijo a CNBC que Estados Unidos estaba considerando atacar ocho objetivos potenciales. Entre esos objetivos figuran dos aeródromos sirios, un centro de investigación y una instalación de armas químicas.*





Harman dijo:


> _The Guardian también está en el ajo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





carlosito dijo:


> Es una situación sin salida para algunos, pero lo cierto es que se observan las dudas intensificarse. Yo quisiera ver varias claves de esta guerra mientras se vacila en torno a atacar.
> 
> *Las opciones de EEUU y Occidente*
> 
> ...





Victor Chanov dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> "Gracias a hombres como Vladimir Putin y Bashar Al-Assad, Siria no se ha convertido en un emirato islámico ni en una colonia yanki. Defender Siria es defender Europa"





clapham2 dijo:


> 1 - El Golan , no es territorio " HEBREO " . El termino " hebreo " se le aplico a Abraham y a su clan . Issac fue hebreo .
> Jacob , el nieto de Abraham fue hebreo , pero DI-S lo " rebautizo "
> como Israel . Por tanto , a partir de Jacob los descendientes de Abraham
> de Isaac y de Jaboc se empezaron a llamar israelitas
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> En qué te basas para afirmar semejante tontería? La OTAN no ha puesto pie en la mayoría del terrotorio sirio, solo saben lo que Rusia les ha permitido ver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pocholito dijo:


> Dejais fuera de la ecuacion a China comparte frontera con Rusia y los bombardeos no creo que le hagan gracia y si son armas nucleares menos, ademas China Si Rusia fuera atacada a lo mejor responde porque si pierde Rusia a la siguiente por el que van es por China eso se sabe desde siempre.





Harman dijo:


> Brasco_Aad@Brasco_Aad 15 minHace 15 minutos
> 
> #US allies Canada, Germany, Italy & Turkey are all out. They won't take part in a US regime attack on Syria. Why?
> 1. They fear Russia more than they fear the US.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 12 minHace 12 minutos
> 
> #USA Secretary of Defence Mattis: "We have no presence on the ground, no evidence (about the chemical attack in Duma) but (we have) social media, media...". Now these are "excellent evidence" via @HalaJaber
> 
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> Steve Bell en The Guardian:





explorador dijo:


> Alcance defensas de Rusia y Siria
> 
> Los sitios de armas defensivas de largo alcance (Ruso/sirio) en tenga en #Syria cuenta que #Russia tiene varios barcos y submarinos desplegados en el mar Mediterráneo que también podría llevar AShMs de largo alcance como el Calabar-Onyx-Granit-Moskit.





jerjes dijo:


> Yo creo que esto está a punto de acabar, y parece ser q están acordados los puntos de bombardeo. Trump mandará misiles a cascoporro y Putin enviará muchos más. Irán sea quizá aquella a la q le toque el gordo en Siria, pues es claro q le tienen ganas.
> 
> De momento, parece q hay ciernes de otra guerra, los turcos y los griegos empiezan a estar en muy malas relaciones. Un Mirage 200 griego ha sido abatido en el mar Egeo tras un amigable encuentro con cazas turcos q se habían infiltrado en el espacio aéreo griego. Hace poco Tsipras decía q la tensión crecía en el Egeo. Desgraciadamente, el piloto ha resultado muerto.
> 
> ...





Victor Chanov dijo:


> ¿QUÉ HAN HECHO LOS SIRIOS PARA MERECER TANTA DESGRACIA? | El Cadenazo





explorador dijo:


> @PoliteMaps
> 
> #СИРИЯ ★ Возможный план атаки #США на Сирию:
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Maurice Schleepen@MauriceSchleepe 15 minhace 15 minutos
> 
> Breaking the #UK approves the use of force against the #Syrian Government,Statement from Downing Street says,T,#May and Top-level advisers agreed to use force against #Syria.
> *
> *el #Reino Unido aprueba el uso de la fuerza contra el #Gobierno de Siria, Declaración de Downing Street dice, T,#May y asesores de alto nivel acordaron usar la fuerza contra #Siria.*



#3551


----------



## Hermericus (15 Abr 2018)

Siria vencerá.


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Abr 2018)

_Harman ha abierto un *nuevo hilo*, dado que el anterior se había llenado brutalmente de páginas y páginas de forochat y similares, al calor de la agresión cínica e ilegal del Imperio. Está bien, la organicidad de la información es como es._

 Guerra en Siria XXXIX - Primavera 2018/2 

_Hasta aquí llegó el resumen/compendio del hilo XXXVIII, hasta el mensaje *#3551*, dado que ahora está cerrada la posibilidad de añadir nuevos posts, cosa lógica para no confundir al personal, y sobretodo de CITAR, que es como funcionamos en éste hilo solidario. 
Agradezco expresamente a Harman su trabajo y buena disposición.

Para la información desde el mensaje #3551 en adelante, visitad las páginas 356 a 573 del hilo Primavera 2018 : Guerra en Siria XXXVIII_


----------



## Justo Bueno (16 Abr 2018)

_16/04/18 empezamos..._



Ultimate dijo:


> Map update: Syrian Army takes the last district rebel-held of East Ghouta, ends six year battle
> *Actualización del mapa: El ejército sirio toma el último distrito rebelde de Ghouta Oriental, termina la batalla de seis años
> Andrew Illingworth. 16/04/2018
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Pamela Spenser@PamSpenser 27 minhace 27 minutos
> 
> In the Dzhubbat al-Hashab area, several field commanders of the Syrian Free Army joined the Jabhat al-Nusra bandit groups to participate in the preparations for an offensive against government forces stationed near Mount #TellAhmar in the vicinity of #Ufania
> *
> *En la zona de Dzhubbat al-Hashab, varios comandantes sobre el terreno del Syrian Free Army (FSA) se unieron a los grupos de bandidos de Yabhat al-Nusra para participar en los preparativos de una ofensiva contra las fuerzas gubernamentales estacionadas cerca del monte #TellAhmar en las proximidades de #Ufania.*





mazuste dijo:


> *
> La alianza F.U.K.U.S. ataca Siria: ¿quién ganó?*
> 
> *Moon of Alabama*
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 10 hHace 10 horas
> 
> #Syria #Aleppo
> Midnight in Aleppo where at its west the artillery and MGs sounds are heard sporadically targeting the militiants of Al Zahraa and its surroundings amid spring weather at which the people of the city are sleeping in it
> ...





Sancho Panza dijo:


> Interesante recopilación que hacen en ZH sobre las "producciones" de falsa bandera que se montan los propagandistas en Siria, pongo algunas fotos (para no saturar el hilo) en el enlace hay información y más datos:
> 
> *Take The Red Pill - The History Of Syrian False Flags Exposed*
> 
> Take The Red Pill - The History Of Syrian False Flags Exposed | Zero Hedge





mazuste dijo:


> Cuando una leyenda de la música no necesita prebendas
> y los boicots de las corporaciones se los pasa por el forro
> 
> Rogers Waters, que ya le dio un meneo al presidente chileno, Piñera
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _El enésimo incidente en la fuerza aérea yankee.
> Uno confirmado > fotografía, y se rumorea de otro._
> 
> 
> The Aviationist » F-22 Incident Alleged to be Engine Power Loss. Pilot Lands Gear-Up.





Clavisto dijo:


> ANTE EL BOMBARDEO A SIRIA POR PARTE DE EE.UU, FRANCIA Y REINO UNIDO
> 
> Declaración de los patriarcados de Antioquía y todo el Oriente
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Danny Makki@Dannymakkisyria 10 hHace 10 horas
> 
> *Wow! Jaysh al Islam tunnels in #Douma, a city under a city*
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> El 11 de abril EE.UU, Gran Bretaña y Francia lanzaron un ataque maxivo contra Siria.para justificar sus acciones con el presunto uso de armas quimicas en Douma
> 
> Según el Ministerio de Defensa ruso las Fuerzas Aereas de Siria derribaron 71 de los 103 misiles lanzado por el bloque liderado por EE.UU.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Selfish Russian Oligarchs Are Responsible for West Drowning The World in Blood - Eurasia Future
> 
> 
> Los Oligarcas rusos egoístas son responsables de que Occidente ahogue el mundo en sangre
> ...





ZHU DE dijo:


> Comunistas sirios en Palmira (mis saludos al furriel)





Iskra dijo:


> Me ha llamado la atención un comentario del usuario "anti-trolls" del Diario Inmundo que reproduzco aquí. Trata del precio que ha costado el paripé (no sé si llamarlo Fallas de Damasco). Todos los aspectos que cita y alguno más (independientemente de su valoración) son ciertos, y no incluye la tasa de reposición.
> Es el siguiente:
> A ver calculemos, si cada misil cuesta entre 1 a 1,8 millones de $, alguno 2,5 millones la factura no es entre 73 y 143 millones si se dispararon 100 misiles, porque habrá que sumarle los costes de aeronaves, navíos y tripulaciones, más las horas de planificación e inteligencia, logística etc.... pensemos que un barco de guerra gasta más de 6000 lts combustible/hora y el tiempo de navegación para llegar a la zona de lanzamiento, o los 120.000 euros/hora de vuelo para un B-2 Spirit , o los 20.000 a 60.000 euros/hora de vuelo de un caza, o los awacs que cuestan 50.000. €/ hora solo en combustible y que controlarían las horas previas al ataque y las posteriores así que ponerlos en vuelo 5 horas costaría ya un 1/4 de millón de Euros. Vamos que el coste total puede ser de unos 1000 millones de $ sumando todo los costes, sueldos etc..... y para solo tres objetivos. Demasiado caro."
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Russia in RSA @EmbassyofRussia 14 abr.
> 
> President #Putin: US and its allies committed an act of aggression against a sovereign state that is on the frontline in the fight against terrorism without a mandate from the UN Security Council and in violation of the UN Charter and norms and principles of international law
> *
> *Presidente #Putin: Estados Unidos y sus aliados cometieron un acto de agresión contra un Estado soberano que está en primera línea en la lucha contra el terrorismo sin un mandato del Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU y en violación de la Carta de la ONU y de las normas y principios del derecho internacional.*





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Ni puta idea de las tácticas rusas, oye.
> 
> Te dejo una de mis canciones populares rusas modernas preferidas... "russkaya doroga" ( carretera rusa) de Igor Rasteryaev con mi propia traducción.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 7 minhace 7 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Damascus #SouthDamascus #SouthernDamascus #SAA #SRG shelling Yarmouk Camp at this moment
> *
> *SAA SRG bombardeando el campo de Yarmouk en este momento*





licancabur dijo:


> Farsnews
> 
> Medios de comunicación árabes: Las fuerzas populares sitian la base militar de EE.UU. en el noroeste de Bagdad para evitar ataques contra Siria
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha@sayed_ridha 5 minHace 5 minutos
> 
> عشرات الشبان في الرقة يخرجون بشارع سيف الدولة رافعين علم الجمهورية العربية السورية مطالبين بخروج الاحتلال الأمريكي ومنددين بالعدوان الثلاثي.
> *
> ...



#72


----------



## Justo Bueno (17 Abr 2018)

_...sigue..._



Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 10 min
> 
> #Syria #Damascus
> Huge crowds in al amawiyine square in the capital damascus, celebrating the liberation of eastern ghouta, and condemning the triple agression on syria.
> ...





ZHU DE dijo:


> Esto es a lo que la CADENA SER con la Calva a la cabeza llama "dictadura"...
> 
> 
> Sin duda prefieren a las momias negras del ISIS.





Harman dijo:


> Soviet Photos@sovietphotos 14 abr.
> 
> Sovyetler Birliği’nin siyasi mizah dergisi Krokodil’de yayınlanan bir karikatür, 1958.
> *
> *Una caricatura publicada en Krokodil, la revista de humor político de la Unión Soviética, 1958.*





bk001 dijo:


> Mi media naranja me ha preguntado que pasa en Siria , le he hecho el siguiente resumen:
> 
> Para entender lo que pasa en Siria, primero hay que comprender que los anglosionistas son dados a las falsa banderas o autoatentados.
> Desde 1898, cuando los EEHH se hundieron el Maine, en el puerto de la Habana, para cualbilizar a los Españoles, declarar la guerra , pillarnos a contrapie y ganarla.
> ...





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> BANG!!!!!!
> 
> Sale a la luz el problema de base:
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Los criminales yihadistas tenían su cuartel general y almacén general de armamento bajo el mismísimo Hospital de Duma. Y aquí hay pruebas fehacientes. Miren las imágenes. No se puede ser más canalla. Y que a estas alimañas "Occidente" les esté dando cobertura. Dan nauseas.
> 
> 
> Twitter





Zhukov dijo:


> *Análisis sobre el ataque y sus repercusiones:*
> 
> *El ataque*
> 
> ...





Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Análisis como este del forero Zhukov es por los que merece la pena estar informado en burbuja del tema sirio, a pesar del zumbido que meten a veces las ladillas sionistas.





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Bruno Tertrais, director adjunto de la Fundación para la Investigación Estratégica, el principal instituto que sirve a las FFAA francesas en estas cuestiones, lo señala taxativamente:
> "Occidente ha perdido su poder de disuasión" y amartilla, "no merecía la pena poner en evidencia esta incapacidad para contestar un supuesto ataque químico que absolutamente nadie se cree". Más o menos.
> 
> Décryptage | Atlantico.fr





Americano dijo:


> La historia ha demostrado que Rusia derrotó imperios y sobre todo al fascismo alemán, que pretendía poblar el mundo de blancos (1° nórdicos, 2° sajones y 3° arios, en ese orden de prelación, toda vez que la concepción alemana de superioridad de razas distinguía 03 categorías de blancos)...
> 
> Es sabido también que Stalingrado fue la épica batalla donde la Unión Soviética quebró el espinazo al fascismo alemán, con lo cual salvó el destino manifiesto de la humanidad en los hornos crematorios y campos de concentración. Si estamos ejerciendo el papel de generales de escritorio, es gracias a los rusos, sin ellos nuestros abuelos habrían terminado en algún horno nacionalsocialista alemán.
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> En Yugoslavia también intentaron anular la DCA con los tomas y luego con popeyes. Y fueron incapaces. No se podía bajar de una altura que hacía la tarea de bombardeo imposible. Por eso optaron por atacar objetivos civiles y económicos, donde la DCA no actuaba. No olvidemos que el ejército yugoslavo se retiró prácticamente intacto de la provincia de Kosovo. Un militar español escribió un tratado sobre ese hecho, tras patear Serbia y hablar con militares de ese país, pudiendo resaltar que uno de ellos resultó ser un oficial de origen esloveno que nunca dejó de sentirse yugoslavo y terminó sus días en Belgrado. (la referencia la diré más tarde, porque no la tengo ahora).





MiguelLacano dijo:


> No estoy seguro de que la cesión de Putin, permitiendo este ridículo ataque, haya sido un acierto. A lo mejor quería certificar la obsolescencia de los tomas, no sé. Pero yo estimo que el honor es primordial, y en ello radica no permitir que alguien agreda a tu aliado, impunemente. No obstante, reitero que admito poder estar equivocado.
> 
> Otra cosa son las gelipolleces que le están diciendo a usted los filoyihadistas y los podemitas de este hilo. A VER SI DE UNA P. VEZ SE RECIBE: EL EMBAJADOR RUSO EN LÍBANO DEJÓ CLARO QUE HABRÍA RESPUESTA DURA SI SE AMENAZABA A LAS FUERZAS RUSAS, y punto. Declaración que igualmente hicieron los militares y el mismo presidente de esa gran nación.
> 
> ...





bk001 dijo:


> Mi percepción es que Putín tiene un cabreo de coj*nes. Con ganas de nukear a los gusanos.
> Pero se dedica a ganar tiempo, necesita modernizar la triada nuclear, es su prioridad: más misiles y antimisiles (s400). Cuando tenga los que considere oportunos, a ver como se comporta, miedo me da cuando decida no consentir ninguna al imperio. El primer zarpazo que dará el oso ruso va a ser temible, uno que no solo muestre respeto, si no que muestre temor. Tal vez en Ucrania
> 
> Tiempos interesantes..... con lo que me gustaría a mi vivir tiempos aburridos.





Makko dijo:


> NUNCA va a haber primer zarpazo ruso, no forma parte de la doctrina militar de ese país. Pero tarde o temprano un gilitonto cruzará la linea roja y atacará directamente a esa nación
> 
> Trump consideró la idea de atacar objetivos rusos en territorio sirio
> 
> Entonces los rusos irán con todo lo gordo y no sé si ganarán o perderán pero quien les haya atacado lo lamentará toda la vida.





Iskra dijo:


> Me pongo a investigar a ver quién es Maxim Borodin (Manolo García) y donde "trabaja", la agencia " Novy Den"....y no encuentro nada de nada, dos fantasmas. Busco la noticia y me encuentro a Radio Free Europe y se hacen eco medios como la bbc o la sinrazón....
> Y ninguna noticia o enlace a sus supuestas investigaciones, que, por lo visto, se trata de manifestar la existencia de Wagner ( Oh, qué gran descubrimiento.....)
> Me comentan que en Rusia se han tomado lo de las fallas a risa y cachondeo....normal....y desde las tierras de la Pérfida Albion me ha llegado (de alguien que trabaja en asuntos similares-hasta aquí puedo leer) el vídeo del militar al que cortan y con el mensaje "para los que aún creen en el ataque químico". En España también noto que la gente de la calle empieza a hacerse preguntas que no encajan con la versión "democrática" del telediario.
> Y ojo, que mientras aquí se ven dudas, fijense que en Damasco la gente está contenta con la liberación de Guta y con la actuación antiáerea del ejército (ojo también, puesto que si se dice que Rusia no intervino-que sí lo hizo con lo más importante que son los radares- el tanto se lo apunta el ejército.)
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha@sayed_ridha 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Syrian Army takes control of Khirbet Barbarah and Tell al-Na'ourah south of Qubyat al-Assi in south Hama countryside
> *
> *El ejército sirio toma el control de Khirbet Barbarah y Tell al-Na'ourah al sur de Qubyat al-Assi en la campiña del sur de Hama.*





ccartech dijo:


> 16 páginas llena de basura, discusiones inocuas, textos largos sin spoiler, citaciones repitiendo los textos largos sin spoiler, peleas con histéricas, muy pocos datos. Por favor usen el ignore, los spoiler, sino cuesta mucho seguir el hilo y se vuelve una revista de moda. Reporten a los q no suman información. Y se la pasan discutiendo.





Harman dijo:


> Russia in RSA @EmbassyofRussia 6 hhace 6 horas
> 
> While some Western countries are busy violating #Syria's sovereignty and bombing its military AND civilian facilities, #Russia is helping rebuild the country: Moscow transferred large shipment of construction hardware (cranes, lorries, cisterns, etc.) and materials to #Syria
> *
> *Mientras que algunos países occidentales están ocupados violando la soberanía de #Siria y bombardeando sus instalaciones militares Y civiles, #Rusia está ayudando a reconstruir el país: Moscú transfirió un gran cargamento de material de construcción (grúas, camiones, cisternas, etc.) y materiales a #Siria.*





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Iniciado por *Durruty*
> 
> Antes, mucho antes, años antes de que Putin llegara a Siria a defender los intereses de GAZPRON, la Republica Islamica de Iran, y Hezbola, entrenada y armada por Iran, y multiples milicias entrenadas y armadas y financiadas por Iran, ya estaban defendiendo a los cristianos de las matanzas de los takfir.
> 
> ...





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El ataque del imperio ha sido una puta mierda, únicamente han atizado a un edificio universitario que ya había sido bombardeado, tres o cuatro veces. La jugada es maestra, no pueden solicitar un nuevo ataque contra Siria por defenderse.
> 
> Ahora Putinov está volatilizando a los follacabras con los Tupolev saliendo desde Irán. EEUU no puede entrar a un enfrentamiento directo pero es consciente de que los ataques a distancia son muy poco efectivos.
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> *Siria bajo fuego: Primer análisis*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ZHU DE dijo:


> El Pis de Bilderberg habla de nosotros.
> 
> 
> EL PAÍS
> ...





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Ya, claro....
> 
> 20 rmb/ mensaje. Nos querían pagar en dolares pero les dijimos que no nos fiábamos de esa puta mierda de moneda inflacionaria.
> Que será lo siguiente...decir que atacamos a Naranjito?





ZHU DE dijo:


> En la SER la emisora hermana de estos discípulos del Gran Joseph, están con el culo on fire, supongo que por los mensajes que les están llegando indirectamente, (nunca se exponen a un miserable hashtag) llamándoles de todo menos bonitos en relación al falso pedo, que ellos sostienen y pregonan como auténtico a todas, horas, ya se sabe, de pregoneros a pregonados.





Harman dijo:


> Sic Semper Tyrannis : Trump's Big Flop In Syria by Publius Tacitus
> 
> 
> El gran fracaso de Trump en Siria por Publius Tacitus
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lo que ocurre en Siria NO ES UNA GUERRA CIVIL (con saludos para el mariscal)
> 
> 
> Monja dice la verdad de Siria - YouTube





jerjes dijo:


> Ataques de gas falso,ataques de misiles derrotados y las maquinas de mentiras siguen y siguen.
> 
> El Pentágono mintió, tres de los sitios q menta no fueron atacados, 28 lo fueron y los misiles yankis fueron derribados. ¿Por q?
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Le Pen declara que Francia está bajo las órdenes de USA.
> 
> 
> M. Le Pen : La France est "aux ordres des Etats-Unis" - YouTube





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Brutal!!!!
> 
> *Al Asad reta a Trump: las armas rusas son mejores que las de EU*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Syriana@Syrianarah 1 minHace 1 minuto
> 
> According to a Syrian journalist, another false flag is being prepared in Alrastan-Talbiseh " Southern Hama". He also mentioned the name of person who is preparing the false flag
> *
> *Según un periodista sirio, se está preparando otra falsa bandera en Alrastan-Talbiseh " Hama del Sur ". También mencionó el nombre de la persona que está preparando la falsa bandera*





Harman dijo:


> Trump puts the brakes on new Russian sanctions, reversing Haleyâ€™s announcement - The Washington Post
> 
> 
> *Trump frena las nuevas sanciones rusas, revirtiendo el anuncio de Haley*





Iskra dijo:


> Los sirios todavía están sacando cuerpos de Al Raqqa, aplastados en escombros por los Estados Unidos : donde esta la ONU,sanciones o condenas por sus crímenes? | Diario Octubre
> 
> Por si hay algún nuevo, estos son los "seres de luz" llevando la "democracia" con mucha "humanidad" a Raqqa o a Mosul.... Lo mismito que el malvado (de Wal Disney) Assad, ¿no?
> CANALLAS.
> p.d. Gracias al forero Atalaya por la fuente, que aunque estuvo unos días caídas, ya ha vuelto a funcionar. Y les recuerdo que la verdad es la verdad, la diga Agamenon o su porquero. Marine Le Pen o Pablo Iglesias, Rohani o Putin, una monja argentina o una americana enamorada de Siria. Y que en esta lucha está la civilización (El gobierno laico y sus aliados, con todo tipo de ideas políticas y religiosas), frente a la barbarie intolerante yihadista (de todo pelaje) y quienes les apoyan, protegen y financian (¿Hace falta que diga quienes son?).





Saturnin dijo:


> *Vaya vergüenza el programa de hoy de Más Vale Tarde de la Sexta que presenta Mamen Mendizábal han hecho una apolología del ataque del sábado, han puesto al gran presidente al-Ássad de carnicero. Incluso participó Cayetano, el hijo de la difunta duquesa de Alba, diciendo también este tipo de cosas.*





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Hombre, que a un mastuerzo señorito semianalfabeto funcional le paseen ahora por las teles "progresistas" y xdistantes como ejperto en lides internacionales es como de antología, no?





pgas dijo:


> *DEBKA- El ataque occidental a sitios químicos sirios aísla a Israel contra el eje ruso-iraní*
> 
> Abr 16, 2018
> 
> ...





Glor199 dijo:


> *"Vosotros los cristianos sois los siguientes, y a mi me la suda*
> 
> Frase de un terrorista (forero Mick Jagger), que nunca olvidaremos.
> 
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Primeros amagos de explusar a los gusanos de Siria.
> 
> iL.
> @ilarieyes
> ...





Glor199 dijo:


> Las tres mayores iglesias de Siria condenan el ataque a Siria. Declaran que Assad protege a las minorias y que el ataque solo tenia la intencion de ayudar a alqaeda e isis





txarra dijo:


> Después de todo lo ocurrido está claro que el bombardeo ha sido una pantomima para que los presidentes y la primera ministra pudieran mostrarse fuertes y desviar la atención de sus problemas internos.
> 
> 100 misiles lanzados, 71 misiles interceptados según los rusos, probablemente fueran menos pero seguramente interceptaron mas de la mitad. Los vídeos muestran que para haber sido un bombardeo dirigido a neutralizar la capacidad del gobierno de producir armas químicas, los daños han sido muy menores y no parece que en esos centros hubieran armas químicas. Gracias a las redes sociales y medios alternativos la farsa de occidente ha quedado en evidencia, nadie se cree que hubiera un ataque químico y nadie se cree que el bombardeo haya conseguido algo.
> 
> ...





ccartech dijo:


> Israel News Live
> ‏
> 
> @IsraelNewsLive
> ...





ccartech dijo:


> Leith Aboufadel
> ‏
> Cuenta verificada
> 
> ...





explorador dijo:


> @WithinSyriaBlog
> Update: the Israeli airstrike was targeting al-Shayrat airbase in Homs, not the T4, reports says that the airstrike failed and the airbase was not hit, all Israeli missiles successfully intercepted
> 
> _*
> ...





Iskra dijo:


> Copio y pego este (en general) interesante artículo de Nazanín Armanian.
> 
> 16 abril 2018
> 
> ...





ccartech dijo:


> van Sidorenko
> ‏
> 
> @IvanSidorenko1
> ...





Iskra dijo:


> El sistema de defensa antiaérea de Siria repele un ataque con misiles en la provincia de Homs - RT
> Según RT, lo interceptado son misiles.
> Sería lo lógico, porque NO tienen huevos para acercarse.
> Los antiaéreos del gobierno legítimo mantienen a raya a la chusma terrorista..... Porque vamos a ver: ¿Con qué derecho se ataca a otro país sin declarar guerra? Si no la declaran son ataques terroristas.
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Los jodíos soltaron tres misiles hacia la base de Dumayr que está infestada de militares rusos.
> 
> Están empujando a todos los actores hacia la III Guerra Mundial.



#368


----------



## ronanoir (17 Abr 2018)

La enorme validez de este hilo es directamente proporcional a la hombría de bien de quien lo mantiene.


----------



## Justo Bueno (18 Abr 2018)

ronanoir dijo:


> La enorme validez de este hilo es directamente proporcional a la hombría de bien de quien lo mantiene.



_Honrado acepto y agradezco su elogio, y me alegro sinceramente de leerle. Espero que la salud le de un respiro, un abrazo bien grande!_

******************



ccartech dijo:


> Tweets
> 
> Ivan Sidorenko
> ‏
> ...





ccartech dijo:


> *CHAN, CHAN, CHAN !!!!*
> Tweets
> Leith Aboufadel
> Cuenta verificada
> ...





Victor Chanov dijo:


>





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Lo vuelvo a poner, porque es un documento para guardar. De hecho, lo he mandado a todos los amigos y colegas que he podido.
> Gracias Victor Chanov.





ccartech dijo:


> *No confirmado*‏
> 
> Wael ����
> 
> ...





BlueArrow dijo:


> Como dije en mi último comentario, creo que el objetivo de las élites es la destrucción de Israel y de los países árabes (matar al mayor número posible de semitas). Israel controla sólo aparentemente a gUSAnolandia, eso es lo que los sionistas creen al menos. El ataque de los gUSAnos, los brutánicos y los freganchutes estaba destinado a hacer creer a Israel que no habrá consecuencias, pese a la presencia de Rusia, en un ataque directo a Siria.
> 
> Recordemos que al parecer, según las últimas noticias que han trascendido, varios misiles que lanzaron los "aliados" y que fueron interceptados iban dirigidos a objetivos con presencia rusa y que Trump tuvo una discusión acalorada con Matis porque quería atacar a los rusos, cosa a la que Matis se oponía. No sabemos si finalmente eso se hizo o no, dado que la mayor parte del ataque fracasó.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> A los foreros de bien del hilo
> 
> Ayer hubo 39 pag y no hubo ninguna noticia que no supieramos ya, excepto el bombardeo israeli a la noche, cuando el hilo iba por la pag 35 y ccartech lo posteó
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> #Israel escalates and is looking for a wider confrontation the US failed to trigger & decided to avoid..for now...#Syria:
> Israeli Jets - while violating the Lebanese airspace - fired 3 missiles on al-Damyr airport all downed and 6 on Shaayrat (Only 2 reached their objectives).
> ...





Harman dijo:


> James Perloff@jamesperloff 11 hHace 11 horas
> 
> Syrian Christian soldiers in church before battling the JIHADIST TERRORISTS whom the WEST is supporting. Christians would not be fighting for Assad if he was a “brutal dictator gassing his own people” as Trump and the mainstream media claim.
> *
> ...





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El Ejército sirio denuncia un ataque con misiles sobre una base aérea en Homs
> 
> La defensa antiaérea Siria derriba misiles en la ciudad de Homs y evita un nuevo ataque sobre la ciudad





Harman dijo:


> Army Major Exposes America's Circle Of Absurdity: Killing The Extremists We Create | Zero Hedge
> 
> 
> Comandante del ejército expone el círculo de absurdidad de Estados Unidos: asesinando a los extremistas que creamos
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> El eminente historiador Emmanuel Todd considera que,a día de hoy, Rusia es un "polo de estabilidad", frente a la locura de los anglo-sionistas.
> 
> » Emmanuel Todd : “En Ã©quilibrant les pouvoirs, la Russie est un pÃ´le de stabilitÃ©”





Harman dijo:


> Alas, this is far from over! | The Vineyard of the Saker
> 
> 
> ¡Ay, esto está lejos de terminar!
> ...





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> *Italia le baja los humos a EEUU al prohibir disparar misiles contra Siria desde su territorio
> *
> Italia le baja los humos a EEUU al prohibir disparar misiles contra Siria desde su territorio - Sputnik Mundo
> 
> ...





jam14 dijo:


> El 'ataque' con misiles en la provincia siria de Homs fue una falsa alarma - RT
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-abr-2018 at 11:46 ----------
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Como bien dijo nuestro Blas de Lezo,"Todo español q se precie debe mear mirando hacia Gran Bretaña",lo q hoy en dia tambien vale para sus hijos bastardos del otro lado del charco.





Ultimate dijo:


> Former rebel commanders, fighters join Syrian Army's battle against ISIS in east Syria (video)
> _*Ex comandantes rebeldes y combatientes se unen al ejército sirio en la batalla contra ISIS en el este de Siria (video)
> Andrew Illingworth. 17/04/2018
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Ahora se entiende que pasó entre el submarino de los piratas y los rusos
> 
> 
> Tensión subacuática: Rusia impidió que un submarino británico lanzara misiles contra Siria - Sputnik Mundo
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> El canal estadounidense OAN no encuentra evidencia alguna de un ataque químico en Duma - RT
> _*El canal estadounidense OAN no encuentra evidencia alguna de un ataque químico en Duma
> 17 abr 2018 11:31 GMT
> 
> ...





Glor199 dijo:


> ---------- Post added 17-abr-2018 at 13:50 ----------
> 
> Al final no habrá lucha en E.Qalamoun,muchos altos mandos y sus unidades se han pasado al SAA, otros van de Camino a Idlib, no sin antes dejar sus armas pesadas al SAA.
> 
> ...





deivicinho dijo:


> Voy por la pagina 33, pero ya no aguanto más y lo tengo que decir.
> 
> Queréis dejar de darle bola a lo trolls de una puñetera vez???
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Lo mismo digo. El colega *ronanoir*, al que se le hecha de menos, siempre tuvo razón: como más daño se les hace y como más se cuida el hilo, es IGNORÁNDOLOS 100%.
> _
> _Sólo en el post número #427 (el último) del hilo_  La República Árabe Siria como símbolo de Resistencia, ¡basta de manipulaciones! No olvidamos Kosovo, Baghdad, Libia...  _están resumidos los mensajes más relevantes de aquí, desde el #72 al #368... para que os hagáis una idea. Si, queda un poco "largo", pero por si alguna vez tenéis poco tiempo para leer, allí está mi aportación. Como siempre digo las aportaciones orgánicas y al minuto, y el debate sano, siempre aquí. _
> 
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> me uno al clamor, dejad de darles cuerda a los trolls y de postear sin relación a Siria.
> 
> ................
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – April 17, 2018: Syrian Forces Reportedly Repel More Missile Strikes *
> 
> Syrian War Report





niraj dijo:


> Buena explicación geo-económica de los ataques a Siria
> 
> ANALISIS SEMANAL - Cronología de Siria, Transición Monetaria al NWO, Trump. - YouTube





Harman dijo:


> _A medida de que el SAA & co. sigan avanzando será algo continuo._
> 
> _Y más cuando se acerquen a ciertos territorios._
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Within Syria@WithinSyriaBlog 32 minHace 32 minutos
> 
> Saudi FM just confirmed that Saudi Arabia supports sending Arab\Islamic troops to Syria
> *
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Trasciende que hubo grossen problemen en el lanzamiento de misiles franceses... Unos no fueron capaces de ser lanzados y otros tampoco por que ya se les había terminado "la ventana de disparo" hacia Siria...
> 
> La Marine a rencontré des « aléas technique » lors du tir des missiles de croisière (actualisé) | Secret Défense | L'Opinion





mazuste dijo:


> Sayyed Nasralá:*
> “El poder del eje de la resistencia explica el carácter limitado de la agresión contra Siria”*
> 
> En una primera reacción a la agresión tripartita contra Siria el sábado, Nasralá
> ...



#582


----------



## Justo Bueno (19 Abr 2018)

_...seguimos..._



Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Desde que el sábado EEUU y la OTAN demostraron ser un tigre de papel, la comunidad internacional está perdiendoles el miedo.
> 
> Egipto responde a la petición de los gUSAnos de enviar tropas a Siria poniéndoles en el sitio que desde ahora les corresponde:
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Según los líderes cristianos de Siria, de todas las ramas al unísono, el ataque de Trump, la pirata y el guapo Macron *“alienta a las organizaciones terroristas y les da impulso para continuar en su terrorismo”*
> 
> Yo les creo y me señala quienes son los padrinos del terrorismo en aquella tierra.
> 
> SOS Cristianos en Siria





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Para el hilo de LOL.
> 
> Periodista de FAKE NEWS de CNN *huele ropa sucia* para comprobar si se usaron armas químicas contra unos civiles.
> 
> ...





ZARGON dijo:


> Interesante análisis del ataque otánico. no se si ya esta posteado.
> 
> ¡Llegó el ataque contra Siria! (actualizado)
> Siria
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Por si hay alguien por aquí de Valencia... hace poco también vi otra convocatoria para Cuenca, pero ¿quién vive en Cuenca?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> En Yemen deben estar aplaudiendo con las orejas
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia ready and willing to send forces to Syria pending US-led coalition request
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> El misionero católico en Siria, Alexandre Goodary explica la última acción de Trump and cia:
> 
> "EEUU, RU y Francia han tomado el relevo de los terroristas en su agresión al pueblo sirio", "apoyan al peor terrorismo de la tierra con total descaro"
> 
> ...





Victor Chanov dijo:


>





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Las centrales nucleares sirias eran bombardeadas en los 70, las tostadoras israelíes se "caen" en el 2018.
> 
> Los tiempos cambian que es una barbardad, a que sí? Quién se acuerda ya de la Perestroika?



#625


----------



## Justo Bueno (20 Abr 2018)

_...seguimos..._



Glor199 dijo:


> Los de Jaish al Islam humillados por sus rivales yihadistas proturcos, las ratas sauditas no tienen poder en Idlib y les toca luchar con ellos o pirarse a Arabia Saudi. La influencia saudita reducida a cero y ahora quieren enviar mercenarios jajaja ojala, menudas risas nos vamos a hechar despues de lo visto en Yemen.





Martok dijo:


> Saludos a todos y agradezco una vez mas vuestra labor informativa.
> 
> Como premio continua una día mas el festival del humor.
> 
> ...





Glor199 dijo:


> Por cierto alto cargo militar español en la radio hablando alto y claro sobre el falso ataque quimico inventado por el regimen yihadista de Tel Aviv en Ghouta. Voy a intentar buscar el nombre.
> 
> No olvidan que sus compañeros fueron asesinados por el regimen de Tel Aviv.





Harman dijo:


> serem00@Serem001 35 minHace 35 minutos
> 
> full situation in Syria today 3 (if you count uncleared isis desert then 4) pockets keep the saa from solidifying all controlled areas uninterrupted by terrorist pockets.
> *
> *La situación completa en Siria hoy en día, 3 bolsillos (si se cuenta el desierto de isis sin despejar y luego 4) impiden que el saa solidifique todas las áreas controladas ininterrumpidamente por bolsillos terroristas.*





AFMM dijo:


> *Plan de contingencia del JCPOA: China ayudará a Irán con el programa de desarrollo nuclear si Trump mata el acuerdo nuclear.*
> 
> Plan de contingencia del JCPOA: China ayudará a Irán con el programa de desarrollo nuclear si Trump mata el acuerdo nuclear





Harman dijo:


> maytham@maytham956 13 minHace 13 minutos
> 
> *#Aleppo Tonight Independence Day*





Atalaya dijo:


> Nuestros medios te explican el bombardeo a Siria
> 
> *Nuestros medios te explican el bombardeo a Siria
> 
> ...





AFMM dijo:


> *Los sirios todavía están sacando cuerpos de Al Raqqa, aplastados en escombros por los Estados Unidos : donde esta la ONU,sanciones o condenas por sus crímenes?*
> 
> Los sirios todavía están sacando cuerpos de Al Raqqa, aplastados en escombros por los Estados Unidos : donde esta la ONU,sanciones o condenas por sus crímenes?





Atalaya dijo:


> *Después de haber sido posiblemente saboteado por los tentaculos del imperio ha vuelto el Diario Octubre
> *
> Diario Octubre | La verdad siempre es revolucionaria
> 
> ...





César Augusto dijo:


> Washington impone la bipolaridad del mundo a sus aliados, por Thierry Meyssan
> 
> 
> *Washington impone la bipolaridad del mundo a sus aliados*
> ...





ccartech dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko
> ‏
> 
> @IvanSidorenko1
> ...





cora41 dijo:


> Sì eran muchos, sì, y tanto.
> Momento Exacto Rusia destruye misiles Franceses MdCN lanzados por fragata FREMM sistema S-200 - YouTube





ccartech dijo:


> van Sidorenko
> ‏
> 
> @IvanSidorenko1
> ...





Victor Chanov dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> "El 17 de abril de 1946 salía de #Siria el último soldado de la ocupación francesa, era la independencia definitiva. Hoy, en lucha de nuevo por su soberanía nacional, recordamos a sus héroes y a sus mártires"





Joaquim dijo:


> Tucker Carlson: "Que queda en SIRIA si QUITAMOS a ASSAD? Otra Libia? Mas CAOS?" - YouTube





Ultimate dijo:


> Dificil qe Alemania se desmarque del eje anglo frances, aunque eso le permitiría un protagonismo político del cual carece hace tiempo.
> Italia tambien se apuntaría probablemente, vetó los bombardeos a Siria desde su territorio
> Los gUSAnos cargandose la UE, cosa sabida
> 
> ...





pgas dijo:


> Ehhh??? Italia no vetó nada, el ataque fue una operación conjunta de la OTAN como nos recordó nuestro Marianico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> En efecto, Pgas, así es. Ya no nos acordamos de cuando Aznar, sí el del bigote, iba a Siria y se abrazaba con Assad, mientras le reconocía como un gran lider. Mientras, Buch miraba de soslayo, dando a entender que si Assad no entraba por el aro, iría él con la guadaña. Poli bueno, poli malo. Ya lo hacían en Sumeria hace milenios.





Sancho Panza dijo:


> *Alemania es un país derrotado *en la IIª Guerra Mundial, y que está sometido a un *Ejército de ocupación*. El mismo caso que Japón.
> 
> Que sea un potencia industrial y exportadora, no le salva de ser un país sometido y con escasa autonomía.
> 
> ...







Glor199 dijo:


> Si es verdad que las ratas del imperio anglosionista lanzaron un ciberataque en las defensas sirias que produjo esa falsa alarma es un gran error por su parte, y mas error aun haberse marcado el tanto.
> 
> Hubiesen hecho el ciberataque en un ataque masivo con misiles a siria y habrian vuelto locas las defensas pero de este modo el imperio ha enseñado su arma y los sirios ya conocen sus capacidades, de ahora en adelante los sirios trabajaran en la seguridad de estos aparatos, cosa que no habrian hecho si el imperio no hubiera tratado de hacerse el chulo.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> The Syrian War Is Dangerous For The World: Disaster Only Missed At The Last Minute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> An extremely significant development today with many messages to highlight:
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Iniciado por *Erio-Eleuterio *
> O sea, que en principio estas operaciones cuentan con gran comunicación y margen de seguridad pero basta un mal movimiento para que se desencadene algo terrorífico.
> 
> La cantidad de misiles que Irán, Hezbolá y Siria pueden lanzar contra Israel, en respuesta a un ataque, es tan abrumadora que en términos de destrucción sería algo equivalente a un ataque nuclear. En caso de alcanzar centrales nucleares hablaríamos de un ataque nuclear en toda regla.
> ...





delhierro dijo:


> Iniciado por *DCD *
> Lo único que se me ocurre es que todos los políticos europeos estén a sueldo de Arabia Saudí pero eso también hace aguas viendo la austeridad de vida de la Merkel. No me cuadra
> 
> 
> ...





DCD dijo:


> Me parece un buen argumento y sin duda es lo que estamos sufriendo desde el 11-S pero sigo sin ver los motivos de fondo 100% claros. Alemania, Suecia y demás tenían unas sociedades de lo más tranquilas. No entiendo la necesidad imperiosa de control social. Cuales son las ventajas habiendo llegado a un nivel tan alto de bienestar y paz social?
> 
> Siempre he pensado que en los círculos de poder se sabe que va a pasar algo gordo y hay que controlar a la población para lo que pueda venir. No obstante, qué es eso tan gordo? Una guerra con Rusia? El fin del petróleo? La llegada del petroyuán?
> 
> ...





delhierro dijo:


> Se ha llegado por miedo la los rojos, no fue casual ni fue un regalo. Si tu pones en europa las condiciones de los años 40 tienes una revolución violenta de forma inmediata. Dan por bueno que ese nivel alto...va a pasar a medio y luego bajo.
> 
> Si pretendes rebajar el nivel de reparto sobre el total para el 60% de la población, te preparas antes. Creo que estan en ello.
> 
> No admitiriamos controles como los que YA hay si son "para nosotros", pero si lo puedes vender para "ellos" ( eso tipos malos, que te vienen a comer ) , naturalmente luego la ley es la ley y te la aplicaran cuando te quejes de algo.





Azrael_II dijo:


> Yo siempre digo lo mismo, tengo un conocido de Mosul. Antes del asalto del ISIS, las calles se llenaron de asesinatos, de lideres de diferentes movimientos, digamos de "sindicatos", policias etc
> 
> Y eso que en Mosul ni había casi delincuencia...
> 
> ...





vil. dijo:


> Tengo un rato y voy a hacer ficción...
> 
> Un mercenario es un tipo que cobra una pasta por matar y muy importante intenta siempre como primer mandamiento que no lo maten. Un mercenario es en realidad un profesional...
> 
> ...





Venator dijo:


> No se preocupe que en Arabia Saudí los reeducan y desradicalizan, que me lo ha dicho este publirreportaje de "El Mundo"
> 
> Cura ideológica detox para desradicalizar yihadistas en Arabia Saudí | Internacional





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Este año la marina rusa recibirá 50 nuevos buques de guerra.
> 
> TASS: Military & Defense - Over 50 warships under construction for Russian Navy in 2017





Zhukov dijo:


> Ya que este es un foro de economía, seguro que alguien encontrará esto de interés
> 
> 
> http://antimaydan.info/2018/04/ssudnyj_den_kak_rossiya_izbavlyaetsya_ot_gosobligacij_ssha.html
> ...





niraj dijo:


> *El Pentagono admite que más de 5,000 contratistas pagados trabajan en Siria e Irak
> *
> 
> El Pentagono admite que más de 5,000 contratistas pagados trabajan en Siria e Irak
> ...





NoRTH dijo:


> El plan de Trump para sacar a las tropas de Siria: un 'ejército árabe' que mantenga a raya al Estado Islámico - elEconomista.es
> 
> *El plan de Trump para sacar a las tropas de Siria: un 'ejército árabe' que mantenga a raya al Estado Islámico*
> 
> ...





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El coste de la maquinaria bélica de EEUU es enorme aún estando parada. Ponerla en funcionamiento es un puto agujero negro.
> 
> El ataque del otro día solo en misiles costo 165 millones aprox. Ahora suma el movimiento de unidades, transporte, horas de vuelo, empresas externas, satélites, etc....
> 
> El presupuesto militar de EEUU esta basado en poder lanzar una guerra en cualquier lugar del mundo y eso en costes de mantenimiento supone una barbaridad.





GOLDGOD dijo:


> El KGB era seguramente la institución del mundo que mejor conocía las virtudes y defectos tanto del capitalismo como del comunismo.
> 
> Llegados los años 80 se llegó a la conclusión que era mucho mas facil manipular a la población desde el capitalismo que desde el comunismo y se procedió a eliminar el lastre que suponía el partido comunista para Rusia.
> 
> ...





Glor199 dijo:


> *US Reporter In Douma: Nobody Heard Or Saw Anything Like A ‘Chemical Attack’*
> 
> 
> US Reporter in Douma: Nobody Heard or Saw Anything Like a
> ...





vil. dijo:


> La URSS era una economía de guerra desde la IIWW. Por necesidad.
> 
> Dicha economía llevó a la quiebra a EE.UU. en el 73. EE.UU. a partir de ahí exigió al resto del mundo un acuerdo, el DOLAR-PETROLEO, mediante el cual todo DIOS financiaba a EE.UU. y este a su vez les garantizaba a todos ellos que el gran diablo soviético no se expandiera sin control...
> 
> ...





GOLDGOD dijo:


> Esto es OT y yo lo voy a dejar aqui que este hilo es importantisimo.
> 
> Como respuesta solo darte un dato que es para mi es definitivo.
> 
> ...





GOLDGOD dijo:


> Los que eran oligarcas al servicio de la CIA fueron fumigadosby sustituidos por oligarcas amigos. Alexey Miller es un claro ejemplo. Amigo intimo de Putin y ex miembro del KGB al mando de Gazprom.
> 
> En España dirrctamente estamos vendiendo empresas estrategicas a empresas publicas italianas.
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> El jefe de las fuerzas especiales británicas, el general Jonathan Shaw, dice lo que todo quisqui sabe (menos Trump y los periodistas de nuestros libres medios):
> "Assad no necesita usar armas químicas", porque "ha ganado la guerra".
> Ya lo dice hasta un general en activo...
> 
> Former head of Britain's special forces says Assad 'doesn't need to use gas' | Daily Mail Online





Harman dijo:


> EHSANI2@EHSANI22 2 minHace 2 minutos
> 
> ERDOGAN CALLS FOR EARLY ELECTIONS IN TURKEY
> ERDOGAN SAYS TURKEY NEEDS TO ELIMINATE UNCERTAINTIES
> ...





Glor199 dijo:


> *EL SUBMARINO NUCLEAR DE EEUU QUE ATACÓ SIRIA NO ES BIENVENIDO DE VUELTA EN ITALIA*
> 
> The U.S. nuclear submarine that took part in a series of missile strikes conducted by U.S., French and U.K. warships and warplanes against suspected Syrian chemical weapons sites is not welcome near the waters of one of Italy's largest seaports, according to the city's mayor.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis@Syria_Hezb_Iran 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> UPDATE || #Dumayr city:
> 
> ...



#842


----------



## Justo Bueno (21 Abr 2018)

_...seguimos... Viva Siria libre de folla-cabras!!_



Harman dijo:


> America
> 
> 
> La larga historia de Estados Unidos de tratar de determinar quién gobierna Siria
> ...





Makko dijo:


> J.L. Melenchon desmonta las mentiras de Macron.
> 
> J.L. Melenchon desmonta las mentiras de Macron - YouTube
> _subtitulado en castellano_​
> Melenchon representa la izquierda francesa que no tiene nada que ver con el Partido Socialista Francés que SÍ apoya los bombardeos de Macron.





Makko dijo:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> Melenchon está, en estos años de pensamiento único, bajo una presión enorme de los mass mierda y más cuando, como candidato presidencial tenía alguna posibilidad. Le han llegado a acusar de "traidor a la Patria" por su postura sobre Siria. Tú me citas esto y yo te voy a citar un fragmento que concedió a la radio y que Le Monde (El PIS francés) utiliza para demonizarlo:
> 
> — Léa Salamé (periodista): « Poutine, est-ce que vous êtes pour ce qu’il est en train de faire en ce moment en Syrie ? » *¿Está a favor de lo que está haciendo Putin en este momento en Siria?*
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> *Digamos toda la verdad, sobre la postura de Melenchon y la "gauche divine":
> 
> Relato y sintetizo palabras textuales del señor Melenchon:*
> 
> ...





Mineroblanco dijo:


> Don Miguel, los únicos partidos que han condenado el ataque a Siria son partidos más o menos antisistema, que aguantan el sistema pero no creen en él. Partidos de lo que los medios oficiosos llaman extrema izquierda (PCE, Podemos, etc) y extrema derecha (FN, y otros). Es lo que hay. Un partido socialista, liberal o conservador nunca condenará el ataque, porque esos partidos son prosistema.





Sancho Panza dijo:


> Pues busco la biografía de ese elemento y descubro que *fue Ministro de Enseñanza Profesional* con el primer ministro Lionel Jospin:
> 
> *Carrera como ministro*
> *27 de marzo de 2000 - 6 de mayo de 2002*: ministro delegado por la Formación profesional del gobierno Lionel Jospin (y Presidente Jacques Chirac).
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Iniciado por *Peneliano *
> 
> #BREAKING: Unconfirmed reports that Russia has now begun supplying the SAA with the S-300PMU2 air defence batteries - Via @WaelAlRussi
> 
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Cuando esas baterías disparen Siria asumirá la responsabilidad, pero será Rusia la que haya apretado el botón. De este modo se pueden derribar aviones jodíos sin involucrar a Rusia directamente
> 
> Con el cambio de banderita Rusia consigue "Plausible Deniability" (Negación Creible).
> 
> Por eso creo que unas pipas de shisha regadas con vodka serán suficiente pago por el cambio de titularidad.





Harman dijo:


> Springprincess@TamrikoT 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> The Rus war reporter working on the ground right now in the city of #Douma #Syria also took a picture(April 18,2018) w a boy who had allegedly been gassed by “animal Assad” in the video produced by the #WhiteHelmets
> *
> ...





Cazarrecompensas dijo:


> Irak, Libia, y ahora Siria: tres intervenciones, tres desastres - YouTube





Glor199 dijo:


> Perdonad si ya esta puesto pero me va fatal el foro, los yihadistas del hilo (Figaro, Mick...) Deben de estar metiendo mierda (malwares?) a tope.
> 
> 
> @border9999
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Disgusting Conflict of Interest: Theresa May
> 
> 
> Conflicto de intereses repugnante: La firma de inversiones del esposo de Theresa May hizo un “Financial Killing” por el bombardeo de Siria
> ...





Harman dijo:


> An Empire Built on Fear at Home and Abroad. War Fever is Everywhere | Global Research - Centre for Research on Globalization
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Glor199 dijo:


> Escándalo naval francés: fracaso total en el lanzamiento de misiles navales franceses para atacar a Siria
> 
> French naval scandal: Total failure in launching French naval missiles to strike Syria - Muraselon





Ajoporro dijo:


> ¿ POs no salió un general franchute diciendo que sus misiles eran el copón de BUllas y que se los habían metido a los sirios poltolojete? ...
> 
> Gabacho mentiroso ...





Makko dijo:


> Hace 4 días: TODOS LOS MISILES FRANCESES HAN ALCANZADO SUS OBJETIVOS.
> Tous les missiles français ont atteint leur objectif
> 
> Hace un día: SOLO 12 DE LOS 16 MISILES PREVISTOS FUERON DISPARADOS
> ...





Harman dijo:


> EHSANI2@EHSANI22 50 minhace 50 minutos
> 
> World Debt (both private and public sector) Hits Record $164 Trillion. This is 225 percent of global gross domestic product (income). #China has accounted for almost three-quarters of the increase in global private debt since the 2008 financial crisis
> *
> *La deuda mundial (tanto del sector privado como del público) alcanza un récord de 164 billones de dólares. Esto representa el 225 por ciento del producto interno bruto (ingreso) mundial. China ha representado casi las tres cuartas partes del aumento de la deuda privada mundial desde la crisis financiera de 2008*





Harman dijo:


> George Galloway@georgegalloway 27 minHace 27 minutos
> 
> Some surprising people keep telling me not to mention the War. I will never forget the War, the Fascism that begat it, the Holocaust which accompanied it, which states facilitated it, our brave stand alone during it, who helped us so stand, nor the Red Army which won it. #Russia
> *
> *Algunas personas sorprendentes siguen diciéndome que no mencione la Guerra. Nunca olvidaré la guerra, el fascismo que la engendró, el Holocausto que la acompañó, los estados que la facilitaron, nuestra valiente posición durante la misma, quienes nos ayudaron a permanecer así, ni el Ejército Rojo que la ganó. #Rusia*





bk001 dijo:


> Es improbable que Vladimir corte la venta de algo, su estilo es más de dejar de comprar algo de los EEHH. A lo más les pone un arancel para re-colocar los trabajadores del aluminio en la fabricación de aviones de bajo coste.
> 
> Día tranquilo y sin grandes movimientos.
> 
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> Todo se vende este día,
> todo el dinero lo iguala;
> la Corte vende su gala,
> la guerra su valentía;
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> HUtíes descalzos acaban de derribar un MQ-9 Reaper gusano.





explorador dijo:


> Será un regalo para Israel, en forma de S400 en vez de S300.?? Sorpresa, sorpresa
> @ELINTNews
> 
> #BREAKING: Reports Russian Navy is deploying smoke screens around Naval vessel while unloading unknown ‘cargo’ at Syrian port in Tartous - Via @WaelAlRussi
> ...





Total War dijo:


> Se está liando en Armenia (colores).
> 
> Policía armenia detiene a más de 80 manifestantes en Ereván - Sputnik Mundo



#902


----------



## Justo Bueno (22 Abr 2018)

_...sigue..._



pgas dijo:


> *EL NUEVO GABINETE DE GUERRA DE RUSIA SERÁ DIRIGIDO POR SERGEI SOBYANIN*
> 
> ​​
> 
> ...





GOLDGOD dijo:


> Madre mia de mi vida.
> 
> STAVKA...
> 
> ...





vil. dijo:


> Ayer escribí un post sobre la economía de guerra soviética y cómo llevó a la ruína a EE.UU. y el Bretton-woods partiendo de un estado de ruína completo y absoluto...
> 
> Me dejé en el tintero un pequeño asunto... en el 73 Rusia tenía que haber dado la puntilla al Tio Sam... pero... pero...
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 13 minHace 13 minutos
> 
> Note how the USAF Global Hawks are keeping an eye on the loading-unloading process
> *
> *Observe cómo la USAF Global Hawks ha estado vigilando el proceso de carga y descarga.*





Saturnin dijo:


> *Amigos he abierto un hilo en temas calientes donde explico como los cristianos apoyan al presidente al Assad, porque según ellos sin él serían asesinados por los "rebeldes", en su mayoría yihadistas y apoyados por la OTAN.*





BeeKillerMan dijo:


> El Revilla en el hormiguero meandose en Trump diciendo que Trump tiró 150millones de dolares en misiles el otro dia, para justificar lo que alguien viste como causa humanitaria.... En prime time...
> 
> Edito: ademas dice que despues de Siria va Iran.... al dato





MiguelLacano dijo:


> No conviene olvidarlo: Putin es el "moderado". Los comunistas y nacionalistas de "derecha extrema" en Rusia están pidiendo medidas más enérgicas contra USA. Y cada vez tiene menos margen para apaciguar los ánimos





delhierro dijo:


> Creo que hace poco decias que los comunistas eran más prooccidentales. Ojo que lo mismo no fuistes tu el hilo corre que vuela.
> 
> La realidad es que Putin lo que quiere ser es socio, lo dice una y otra vez, y es cierto. Pero no le van a dejar, simplemente no hay sitio para más comensales en lo alto de la piramide y rusia es demasiado grande para ser lacayo tipo otros paises como tristemente nosotros.
> 
> El problema que tiene es que si se enfrenta a occidente (realmente a los anglos, los demas soms la comparsa) , tiene que cambiar el sistema economico en Rusia o le asfixian. Tiene que refundar la URSS de alguna forma o no tiene recursos etc.... es un camino sin retorno. Pero como dije le van a apretar tanto, que o lo hace el .....o lo haran otros.





mazuste dijo:


> *
> Un periodista encontró al niño que fue forzado el 7 de abril a tomar parte
> en el presunto ataque químico en el hospital de Douma. Está sano y salvo.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> La idea del ejercito árabe para que los gUSAnos salgan de Siria no parece que vaya a tener un gran recorrido
> Egipto parece que ha puesto pies en pared
> 
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> El ex embajador británico en Siria dice que el ataque en Ghouta es un Hoax y que los Cascos Blancos son auxiliares de los yihadistas
> 
> Casi nada
> El ex embajador británico en Siria, Peter Ford, considera falso el ataque químico [ENG]
> ...





Glor199 dijo:


> *Cese de hostilidades en el E.Qalamoun a espera de la evacuacion de los terroristas, una vez mas se rinden antes de que los tigers los aplasten, siria central a punto de estar totalmente limpia de cucarachas a espera de Yarmouk*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Atalaya dijo:


> Javier Couso:
> 
> 
> El eurodiputado de Izquierda Unida Javier Couso ha condenado los ataques del pasado fin de semana sobre Siria encabezados por EEUU, Francia y Reino Unido y ha criticado a la Unión Europea por haber sido “comprensiva con esta agresión” sin esperar a la investigación que la Organización para la Prohibición de Armas Químicas (OPAQ) debía llevar a cabo en Duma. El vicepresidente de la comisión de Asuntos Exteriores del Parlamento Europeo ha recordado que el ataque es ilegal en base al derecho internacional, puesto que no fue autorizado por el Consejo de Seguridad de la ONU ni se trató de un acto de legítima defensa.
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Golpe de efecto
> A este tio lo tenian bien calzado hace rato. Ahora conviene que aparezca
> 
> 
> ...





Glor199 dijo:


> Ya habia sido arrestado por el gobierno sirio entonces *ESTA ES LA CLASE DE RATAS QUE ENCARCELABA EL GOBIERNO SIRIO EL CUAL ERA ACUSADO DE OPRIMIR A LA OPOSICION, OPOSICION FORMADA POR ANTIGUOS MIEMBROS DE ALQAEDA QUE SUPUESTANENTE TIRARON LAS TORRES GEMELAS, A ESTA CLASE DE RATAS OBLIGARON AL GOBIERNO SIRIO A LIBERAR*
> 
> 
> HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA, AHORA SE MARCARAN EL TANTO CON SU ARRESTO. CUANDO LO HIZO EL GOBIERNO SIRIO LOS TILDARON DE DICTADORES.





Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Syria hands over to Russia two unexploded cruise missiles found after US strike — source
> 
> More:
> TASS: World - Syria hands over to Russia two unexploded cruise missiles found after US strike
> ...





Zhukov dijo:


> Muy buena noticia. No creo que los americanos hayan empleado misiles viejos, como dijo el bocazas de Trump, habrán aprovechado para probar sus últimos modelos. Por lo que se ve de las fotos, han rediseñado la carcasa para que proporcione más sustentación, alcance, velocidad, y capacidad furtiva para el radar. Esto último no ha funcionado.
> 
> 
> Ya que estamos con los misiles, muy interesante entrevista con un director de una fábrica de armamento ruso:
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> El sistema se llama "Udav" (Boa)
> 
> *La Boa sale de caza*
> 
> ...





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> No es ningún secreto que el arsenal ruso es mucho más barato, letal, eficiente y práctico que el de EEUU, únicamente basado en la distancia de seguridad y en enriquecer a ciertos lobbies armamentísticos.
> 
> En cuanto a misilística los rusos siempre fueron tres pasos por delante.
> 
> ...





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Rusia es lo de menos, conoce esos misiles mejor que los Usanos.
> 
> El tema es que probablemente le haya pasado uno a los Iranies que se lo habrán pasado a su vez a los chinos. A partir de la semana que viene tendremos tomahawk en los "todo a cien".
> 
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Entrevista de la BBC a Lavrov donde este disecciona con muchísima clase las manipulaciones y la retórica antirrusa de los anglosajones (en inglés).
> 
> El periodista interrumpe constantemente, repite las mismas falacias una y otra vez hasta que Lavrov le espeta "Es usted muy mal educado" y retoma su respuesta donde antes le interrumpió.
> 
> [youtube]EFhORWVFBUw[/youtube]





Harman dijo:


> iL. @ilarieyes 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> Russian military source: Militants in Syria are planning under US auspices a coordinated and large-scale military operation.
> 
> ...





vil. dijo:


> Mira todo esto se inició con la crisis del 2008 y el desacuerdo entre Rusia-China y sus derechos de giro por un lado y EE.UU. y su Dolar-Petroleo irreductible por el otro.
> 
> EE.UU. dijo no.
> 
> ...





vil. dijo:


> Hay un concepto en economía que se llama COMPETITIVIDAD que hace que eso que dices no sea verdad... la energía es la base de cualquier SISTEMA ECONOMICO, de cualquiera y su precio marca cúan competitivo es con respeto a los demás, eso sí, también lo marca la eficiencia y eficacia del mismo a la par que su cantidad...
> 
> Rusia ganó la guerra a EE.UU. antes del 73 no por tener una energía más barata, la ganó por ser más eficaz y eficiente en su uso, es decir, derrochaba poco en consumos innecesarios. A partir del 73 la perdió debido a las cantidades ingentes qué todos los productores eran capaces de hacer llegar al mercado por debajo del precio de producción ruso, lo que hacía que este fuese perdiendo a cada paso esa competitividad y su economía colapsase... eso sí, el coste para el resto del mundo fue gigante, de hecho tan gigante que tuvieron que montarse burbuja tras burbuja hasta el día de hoy para ir ocultando la deuda resultante...
> 
> Del resto, pues...





NoRTH dijo:


> El canal ruso RT podría perder su licencia de televisión en Reino Unido | Internacional
> 
> Muy democratas los casacas rojas...libertad de prensa solo para sus perritos falderos...asi podran seguir con su teatro





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Efectivamente, la cuestión no es la ideología o la forma de gobierno..._





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Ruptura temporal de señales GPS civiles y refuerzo de las señales militares L2, el día 13 de abril hacia las 12'00 UTC. Las señales Beidou también han sido distorsionadas.
> 
> Eso dicen...
> 
> Twitter



#1006


----------



## Justo Bueno (22 Abr 2018)

_...seguimos..._



Harman dijo:


> [/COLOR]****​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN -@GeromanAT 38 minHace 38 minutos
> 
> #Syria East - Battle for #DeirEzzor / #AbuKamal / #AlTanf
> Latest development:
> ...





mazuste dijo:


> Garrafas con cloro de Alemania, bombas de humo de Salisbury (UK)
> encontradas en Douma
> 
> Containers with chlorine from Germany, smoke bombs from UK's Salisbury found in E. Ghouta





Azrael_II dijo:


> Que blando es Putin Asamsad e Iran
> 
> - Ghouta finiquitado
> - Bolsas de Damasco en proceso
> - Irak desobedece a EEUU y colabora con Assad





NoRTH dijo:


> Mientras los saudis perdiendo millones:
> 
> 
> en Yemen
> ...





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El otro día les tiraron un dron de 30 millones + equipamiento.





Iskra dijo:


> 17 abril 201820:16
> Respuesta de la portavoz del MAE de Rusia, María Zajárova, a la pregunta de los medios en relación con la entrada de los expertos de la OPAQ a la ciudad de Douma
> 
> Pregunta: Comente las noticias publicadas en varios medios de comunicación occidentales de que Rusia supuestamente bloquea la entrada a la ciudad de Douma de los expertos de la misión especial de la Organización para la Prohibición de las Armas Químicas (OPAQ) para investigar el presunto uso de armas químicas en Siria.
> ...





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Atentos que esta noche "se va abe un follon":
> 
> 
> Por un lado:
> ...





Iskra dijo:


> Entrevista concedida por el Ministro de Asuntos Exteriores de Rusia, Serguéi Lavrov, en el programa Hard Talk en el canal de televisión BBC Moscú, 16 de abril de 2018.
> La traducción del vídeo (muy buena aportación, otra vez gracias) que vimos antes.
> 
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Subrayo la frase del ministro ruso. Los médicos, en general, son los que menos quieren que surjan enfermedades y los militares, en general, los que menos quieren guerras. Ambos se preparan para que no las haya y, si las hay, sean lo menos nocivas posibles para sus "pacientes" o "conciudadanos". El que diga lo contrario es un ignorante o, caso de saberlo, un malnacido.
> 
> "Los militares de Rusia y EEUU tienen un canal de comunicación, tanto entre las dos capitales, como en Siria, y nuestros militares discuten profesionalmente semejantes cuestiones. Se entienden perfectamente y, tal vez. Son los que mejor comprenden lo peligroso de tamañas aventuras".
> Lavrov.





pgas dijo:


> _Hoy, 19 de abril, las ratas sionazis celebran el 70º Día de la Independencia de Israel. Algunos probablemente se pregunten cómo es posible si Israel declaró su independencia en la noche del 14 de mayo de 1948. La respuesta es que Israel celebra el evento como si fuera una festividad judía, de acuerdo con el calendario lunar, que a menudo no coincide con el calendario latino basado en el sol.
> Este es solo un aspecto de cómo Israel se identifica como un "Estado judío"._
> 
> 
> ...





ZHU DE dijo:


> Un mapa muy revelador
> 
> Gergely Polner @eurocrat
> 3h
> ...





stop llorones dijo:


> Y lo más impresionante es el ritmo del cambio. Como puse en otro post:
> 
> Exportaciones de la UE hacia USA: 375.000M$ (aumentó en 5.000M de $ el año pasado)
> Exportaciones de la UE hacia China+Rusia: 285.000M$ (aumentó en *45.000M* de $ el año pasado).
> ...





Ratnik dijo:


>





MiguelLacano dijo:


> (_respuesta a _*Zhu De*)
> 
> Es bien sabido que la idiocia es contumaz.
> El coronel Baños ha escrito, magistralmente, lo absurdo, mendaz y contrario a los intereses de “Occidente” que resulta la guerra en Siria, en general, y este ataque de Trump en particular. No pongo las referencias porque ya han sido puestas en este hilo, varias veces, aunque el idiota no parece haberlas leído.
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> Confundir llevar un uniforme (Sirio, Ruso , Iraní, Serbio, Chino, Español...) con la hombría de bien personal que demuestra Baños y llevar al terreno del absurdo asociando -según convenga- lo castrense con lo 'fascista' -según convenga- lo dice todo. O nada, si se trata de esa neoizquiierda advenediza que también entremezcla el feminazismo con el falso acogimiento refujeta. Relativismo a la carta. S. XXI en estado puro.
> 
> Saludote Miguel.
> 
> Y a casi todo el resto.





Tierra Azul dijo:


> ronanoir me alegra saber qeu estas bien, un abrazo compañero!





Ultimate dijo:


> https://www.hispantv.com/noticias/siria/374653/eeuu-formar-estado-regimen-terrorista-alqaeda
> _*‘EEUU busca crear un Estad takfirí en Siria con capital en Daraa’
> 19 de abril de 2018 15:14
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> War in Syria@SyriaWar2 28 minHace 28 minutos
> 
> Military operation in S #Damascus start. Negotiations failed so far.
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ahmad Al-Issa@ahmadalissa 45 minHace 45 minutos
> 
> The #SyrianArmy finishes the evacuation of #Jaish_alIslam terrorists and their families from town of #Dumeir northeast of #Damascus: The Syrian police enter the town.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> EHSANI2@EHSANI22 24 minhace 24 minutos
> 
> Radwan Ziadeh of Syrian Opposition is pleading with NATO to do in #Syria what it did in #Kosovo. The only minor thing his analysis misses is that the Russian military was not based in Kosovo when NATO started bombing
> *
> *Radwan Ziadeh, de la oposición siria, está suplicando a la OTAN que haga en #Siria lo que hizo en #Kosovo. La única cosa menor que su análisis pasa por alto es que el ejército ruso no estaba basado en Kosovo cuando la OTAN empezó a bombardear.*





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Después de la patada en la boca que les dieron los rusos con los misiles "nuevos, bonitos e inteligentes" para escarnio de todo el planeta, están desespeados por adjudicarse alguna victoria.
> 
> Si tiran mucho del hilo los rusos presentarán evidencias de la contramatanza de 2.000 gUSAnos an Gouta y los estos alcanzarán cotas de humillación mediática jamás vistas.
> 
> En el RU ya lo ven venir y hablan de prohibir RT para que no les saque los colores.





Glor199 dijo:


> La bandera siria se alza en Dumayr!!!





Harman dijo:


> Within Syria@WithinSyriaBlog 14 minHace 14 minutos
> 
> Today Syria handed over la Légion d'honneur order to Romania upon France request .. French President Jacques Chirac had given the order of merit to president Assad during a visit on 2001 ... A historical moment that mark the end of any future of relations between Syria and France
> *
> ...



#1061 #1116 #1104 ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (22 Abr 2018)

_...sigue..._



Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha@sayed_ridha 27 minHace 27 minutos
> 
> Mass grave containing bodies of 150 SAA martyrs from 17th Division and defenders of Tabqa Airbase was discovered near al-Wawi town
> *
> *Se descubrió cerca de la ciudad de al-Wawi una fosa común que contenía cadáveres de 150 mártires de la SAA de la 17ª División y defensores de la base aérea de Tabqa*





BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Syrian Arab Army* (_Ziobook_)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> *Ivan Sidorenko
> ‏ @IvanSidorenko1
> 20 minHace 20 minutos
> 
> ...





pgas dijo:


> *LA REVOLUCIÓN QUE LANZÓ LA INCURSIÓN DE LOS EE.UU. EN SIRIA - NO MÁS SUPERIORIDAD AÉREA DE LOS EE.UU. SIGNIFICA QUE CADA UNO ESTÁ POR SU CUENTA (PASE EL S-400 POR FAVOR)*
> 
> 
> *
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> El sábado pasado cambó el curso de la historia definitivamente, pero pocos somos conscientes de ello.
> 
> Rusia llevando libertad a las naciones del mundo, creo que algún vidente lo había predicho.



#1113


----------



## Saturnin (23 Abr 2018)

El grupo armado sirio bautizado como el Ejército de Comando Revolucionario (MaT) entrenado por Noruega, según este país europeo para luchar contra el Estado Islámico, se está preparando para lanzar ataques contra posiciones del Ejército de Siria.

La falsa izquierda señala habitualmente a Suecia y Noruega como modelos a imitar obviando que los sistemas de ambos países son capitalistas y lo que, en realidad, ello supone. Tampoco suelen hablarnos de sus participaciones, codo con codo con el imperialismo yanqui, en guerras de rapiña.

Rebeldes entrenados por Noruega preparan ataques a Ejército sirio | HISPANTV

SIRIA. Grupo armado entrenado por Noruega se prepara para atacar al Ejército sirio


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Abr 2018)

_...sigue...
_


BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Syrian Arab Army*
> 
> _Pongo aquí varias de las últimas publicaciones de esa página, porque la llevan sirios al cien por cien y quiero ofreceros su propia voz. Saludos!
> Y un abrazo a *ronanoir* a ver si se anima a escribir algo más!!_
> ...





Harman dijo:


> @Suriyak@Suriyakmaps 13 minHace 13 minutos
> 
> After hours of evauation, #SAA entered #Dumayr town, under full control of Syrian government now.
> *
> ...





Glor199 dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> 
> actividad militar iraquí significativa cerca de la frontera # Iraq- # Syria esta semana, algunas operaciones importantes están en camino. *Daesh se está reuniendo en el lado sirio de la frontera y los estadounidenses se niegan a bombardearlos*. Las fuerzas iraquíes deben tomar medidas unilaterales si es necesario
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Leith Aboufadel@leithfadel 28 minHace 28 minutos
> 
> Tonight’s battle in southern Damascus features the largest coalition of Palestinian forces this war has seen. These groups are present:
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> The Neocons Are Selling Koolaid Again!, by W. Patrick Lang - The Unz Review
> 
> ¡Los neoconservadores están vendiendo Koolaid otra vez!
> 
> ...





Peneliano dijo:


> Tras el final del ultimatún dado al ISIS para que evacuase de la zona de Yarmouk, los combates entre el Ejército sirio y los yihadistas han empezado. En Yarmouk se ubicaba la comunidad más grande de refugiados palestinos en Siria antes de que estallase la guerra en 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pgas dijo:


> [I]En respuesta a un troll...[/I]
> 
> http://www.voltairenet.org/local/cache-vignettes/L400xH383/isla390-4-5cd7a.jpg
> 
> ...





Zhukov dijo:


> Más sobre la carrera de armamentos.
> 
> Ya en la década de 1950, un anciano piloto de la guerra del 14 se hacía eco en sus memorias de las teorías entonces en boga sobre la guerra en el aire futura, que se vería reducida a una guerra de radares y misiles, con las tácticas reducidas a "apretar botones" y que aún más, los pilotos serían sustituidos por aviones teledirigidos.
> 
> ...





NoRTH dijo:


> Viva Siria
> 
> Al infierno con los traidores!!
> 
> ...





AFMM dijo:


> Tradiciones contra 'innovaciones' - Sputnik Mundo





Ultimate dijo:


> Russian Air Force launches unprecedented number of airstrikes over southern Damascus (video)
> _*La Fuerza Aérea Rusa lanza un número sin precedentes de ataques aéreos sobre el sur de Damasco (video)
> Leith Aboufadel - 20/04/2018 2
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> *
> Ivan Sidorenko
> ‏ @IvanSidorenko1
> 4 minhace 4 minutos
> ...





#1190


----------



## Justo Bueno (24 Abr 2018)

_...seguimos..._



pgas dijo:


> *¿Cuántos Misiles fueron derribados por las Defensas Aéreas Sirias?*
> 
> (Extracto)
> 
> ...





Total War dijo:


> _En respuesta a una troleada de un troll:_
> 
> Wein, Ignusuario: la noticia que ha posteado el mierdas ese, lo de Irán, son las Pussy Riot de allí o las Femen. Ni puto caso.
> 
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> Intervención del representante permanente sirio ante la ONU el día 14 tras la agresión de la tríada gamberra contra su país. Recomiendo encarecidamente su lectura ya que no tiene desperdicio. Vale la pena destinarle unos miinutos.
> 
> Dada su longitud, la pongo en 'spoiler':
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Leith Aboufadel@leithfadel 12 hHace 12 horas
> 
> Syrian women undergoing military training circa 1957
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 12 hHace 12 horas
> 
> Long time ago, when journalism was a respectful job, called the "4th authority, " (President, Premier Minister, Speaker & Media), there was an undeclared code among journalists. We respect our differences and we express these through our finding, investigative articles & writing+
> 
> ...





Atalaya dijo:


> Impresionante vídeo que demuestra la realidad política siria:
> 
> El tirano, genocida Al Assad recibe el odio de su pueblo (ver imágenes) | Diario Octubre





ronanoir dijo:


> Excelente vídeo el que colgó Atalaya.
> 
> Que tras una guerra impuesta -que ya dura más que la SGM- el pueblo Sirio manifieste apoyo a su Gobierno, que paga o pagaba nóminas (incluso a funcionarios martirizados como Khaled Asaad durante su cautiverio), o que es capaz de mantener el sistema sanitario y educativo funcionando mientras los mercenarios utilizan lugares de culto u hospitales como escudos materiales para evitar los bombardeos y alimentar la basura de propaganda oenejera que nos llega a través de la prensa multicolor que tenemos en los Kioscos es muy significativo.
> 
> ...





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lo malo es que se da un aire a Zapatero, eso juega en su contra.
> 
> Ahora en serio, quién no sea consciente de lo que no jugamos en el conflicto sirio ya puede puede ser consciente a raíz de estas imágenes.
> 
> ...





vil. dijo:


> Es muy hipócrita, y en eso uno tiene que ser consciente de ello, el designar lo que es más justo, mejor o más óptimo, máxime si eso coincide, ya con lo que uno piensa o lo que a uno le conviene...
> 
> Lo fácil es siempre elegir entre lo bueno y lo mejor o incluso entre lo malo y lo peor... lo complejo en esta vida y por ello nadie suele querer contemplarlo es reconocer que una elección entre lo bueno y lo mejor para mí, es una elección entre lo malo y lo peor para otro...
> 
> ...





vil. dijo:


> Iniciado por *Harman *
> 
> 
> Lavrov: Rusia proveerá evidencias de que el Ejército Árabe Sirio #SAA derribó muchos misiles occidentales durante el ataque de #US contra #Siria.
> ...





jam14 dijo:


> Al Assad devuelve la Legión de Honor francesa al "esclavo" de EE.UU. tras el ataque a Siria - RT





Harman dijo:


> ICRC@ICRC 2 hhace 2 horas
> 
> In #Yemen today:
> 
> ...





Iskra dijo:


> El futuro incierto de los últimos cristianos de Siria | Internacional
> Increíble artículo del Inmundo demostrando que los cristianos sirios están con el gobierno y son víctimas de los yihadistas apadrinados por occidente.
> 
> OT. Creo que es posible que también mande al pibe al ignore.
> No suelo estar de acuerdo con él, pero como tiene buenos modos hasta leo lo que dice. Lo que pasa es que se le ve mucho el plumero manipulador (lo poco agrada y lo mucho cansa), y a nadie le gusta que le tomen por gili*****s.





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Rusia se pasa la "linea roja" de los jodíos por el forro de sus grandes cojones
> 
> _Illegal U.S. strike on Syria gives Russia the right to supply missile defense systems for Syria. Russia no longer has moral obligations to its Western partners for that matter. - LAVROV_
> 
> *El bombardeo ilegal le da a Rusia el derecho de suministrarle sistemas de defensa a Siria. Rusia ya no tiene obligaciones morales al respecto con los paises occidentales. -LAVROV*​





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Turquía retira sus reservas de oro de EE.UU.
> 
> Turquía retira sus reservas de oro de EE.UU. - RT
> 
> ...





Iskra dijo:


> Rusia ha advertido a EE.UU. qué tipo de ataques supondrían "cruzar 'la línea roja'" y, de momento, Washington "no la ha cruzado", según declaró en una *entrevista con RIA Novosti el jefe de la diplomacia rusa, Serguéi Lavrov.*
> "Incluso antes de que la tríada de países occidentales empezara a efectuar su plan se ataque contra Siria, el jefe del Estado Mayor ruso, Valeri Gerásimov, afirmó claramente que si cualquier acción por parte de la así llamada coalición* causara daño a los soldados rusos, responderíamos de manera dura y clara.* Además, consideraríamos como objetivos no solo los misiles, sino también los aviones que los lanzan. Eso fue dicho clara y explícitamente"
> Después de eso "*hubo contactos a nivel de liderazgo militar,* a nivel de generales, entre nuestros representantes y el comando de la coalición estadounidense"
> *"No tenemos ninguna obligación moral ahora [tras el ataque]",* ha destacado Lavrov, añadiendo que Rusia prometió no suministrar S-300 a Damasco hace 10 años, teniendo en cuenta el argumento de los socios occidentales de que esto "podría desestabilizar la situación en Siria".
> ...



#1266


----------



## Justo Bueno (25 Abr 2018)

_...seguimos... deja tu agradecimiento, aporta, sube el hilo, suscríbete..._



Zhukov dijo:


> Iniciado por* visaman
> *
> por otro lado una noticia que ha pasado un poco desapercibida pero que debe tener histéricos a los británicos es que un submarino nuclear suyo fuera detectado y acosado por dos submarinos diésel rusos tipo ''agujero negro'' , dicho submarino ingles no pudo disparar sus misiles por ello, esto puede implicar que los rusos de alguna manera pueden detectar submarinos nucleares británicos de lejos y enviar submarinos de ataque a hundirlos, este hecho en si pone fuera de juego a la fuerza de respuesta nuclear inglesa.
> 
> ...





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Estamos ante una de las mayores estafas de la historia de la humanidad, la industria armamentística norteamericana ha estado decenios vendiendo basura completamente ineficaz en escenarios reales a precios completamente inflados.
> 
> Las dificultades de los F-35, los buques de combate litoral, la pantomima de los F-22, los vídeos que demuestran el pésimo funcionamiento de los Patriot saudies...hacían intuir algo oscuro. El ataque del pasado di 14 a Siria despejo todas las dudas.
> 
> ...





vil. dijo:


> La verdad es que siempre esperas que con la inversión que se hace en tecnología y demás EE.UU. siempre tenga armas y demás cacharros de última generación y guarde siempre algo fascinante... pero... pero...
> 
> Es ver el mundo del motor y... no suena nada bien...
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 49 minHace 49 minutos
> 
> #Syria Latakia countryside, clashes between SAA and militants who snuck towards SAA positions in the rashau hill near kinsibba, resulted in a number of militants dead, and ATLEAST 9 #SAA Martyrs including Leader of A Group Ammar Malik Khayzaran
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Damascus #SouthDamascus #SouthernDamascus CERTAIN SITUATION : Negotistions at Request OF ISIS for a ceasefire has allegedly been Rejected Bombardment
> Continues
> ...





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> ‘S-300 ruso preservará seguridad siria ante ataques extranjeros’
> 
> https://www.hispantv.com/noticias/rusia/374740/lavrov-suministrar-sistemas-s300-siria-ataques-eeuu
> 
> Parece que ya es un hecho. Siria cuenta con los S-300.





Mabuse dijo:


> Hay algo que me preocupa de todo este asunto, la reacción de los neocon a la pérdida de poder militar. En los años 90 se inició una política a nivel global que cambió el sustento del dólar, hasta entonces basado en una conjunción de poderío militar con una buena organización industrial, capacidad de innovación tecnológica y redes comerciales, por la capacidad militar pura para obligar a comprar dólares mientras la industria y el comercio pasaban a un segundo plano, y se externalizaban. Actualmente el poder de los que llevaron a cabo las políticas neoliberales es omnímodo en el bloque occidental, y seguramente ven peligrar todo si entramado al ver que determinados países están despejando el humo y cegando los espejos de su truco de prestidigitación. Y sus intentos de corromper e infiltar a los dos países claves en este cambio con sus propios activos parecen estar fracasando a raíz de las noticias que aparecen sobre corruptos pillados en China y Rusia, todos con conexiones occidentales.
> 
> Pero aún conservan el poder, y tienen no sólo dinero, sino seguramente información para chantajear a toda la clase política occidental, y gran parte de los estados mayores.
> Han demostrado además, desde la guerra de Yugoslavia un total desprecio por la vida o el bienestar de la gente común, de hecho hasta parece que de alún modo les gusta hacer miserable a la gente sin importarles en absoluto las consecuencias de sus acciones.
> ...





bk001 dijo:


> *71/103 , ¿EXITO O FRACASO? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Aviación iraki dando cera al ISIS en Siria. Eufrates.
> 
> [youtube]8m5IC8b5Pzk[/youtube]





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Syria: SAA begin heavy bombardment on IS positions in south Damascus - YouTube





Iskra dijo:


> Voy a ser "un poco malo" con "un poco" ot....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – April 20, 2018: Operations In Southern Damascus, Eastern Qalamoun *
> 
> Syrian War Report





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis@Syria_Hezb_Iran 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> MAP: #SAA, #NDF & Palestinian Factions liberate Ali Ibn Abi Talib Mosque along Da’boul street in #Tadamon / Sulaykhah districts, securing its entire perimeter from #ISIS / Ababil Brigades (#FSA). #DAMASCUS
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 4 minhace 4 minutos
> 
> #Russia/n Air Force #RuAF An-124 landing today in #Khmemeim AB #Syria
> 
> ...





Americano dijo:


> *LISTADO DE CRIMINALES DE GUERRA SALAFOSIONISTAS (JUDÍOS SEMITAS)*
> 
> Criminales de guerra | Detener el Genocidio
> 
> ...





felino66 dijo:


> *Operaciones del ejército sirio en el campamento de Yarmouk *
> 
> 
> ‫Ù…Ø´Ø§Ù‡Ø¯ Ø*ØµØ±ÙŠØ© Ù„Ø¹Ù…Ù„ÙŠØ§Øª Ø§Ù„Ø¬ÙŠØ´ Ø§Ù„Ø³ÙˆØ±ÙŠ ÙÙŠ Ù…Ø®ÙŠÙ… Ø§Ù„ÙŠØ±Ù…ÙˆÙƒ ÙˆØ§Ù„Ø*Ø¬Ø± Ø§Ù„Ø§Ø³ÙˆØ¯ Ø¬Ù†ÙˆØ¨ Ø¯Ù…Ø´Ù‚ Ø¶Ø¯Ù‘ Ø¯Ø§Ø¹Ø´.‬&lrm; - YouTube





carlosito dijo:


> Ya dejen de empañar el hilo....
> 
> seguimos con información.
> 
> ...





carlosito dijo:


> Les dejaba en deuda el avance en Qalamoun donde se mezcla el acuerdo de evacuación y ofensiva en el resto del sector.
> 
> esto era el mapa de ayer
> 
> ...





Falcone dijo:


> Exactamente eso es lo que parece últimamente; yo solo leo el hilo, no comento y cada vez da más asquito entrar por dos razones:
> 
> 1- La moderación no banea a perpetuidad a quien tiene que banear
> 2- Hay gente que no aprende y sigue alimentando a los troles.
> ...



#1324


----------



## Justo Bueno (27 Abr 2018)

_...seguimos..._



Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha@sayed_ridha 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> 4 Palestinians including a 15 year old have been killed by Israeli snipers today on the 4th consecutive Friday protest at edges of Gaza Strip.
> *
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Los "misiles inteligentes" de Trump se convierten en un regalo para Rusia - Sputnik Mundo
> _*Los "misiles inteligentes" de Trump se convierten en un regalo para Rusia
> 07:56 20.04.2018
> 
> ...





Zhukov dijo:


> Ruego me perdonen de antemano hablar de cosas sólo tangecialmente relacionados con la guerra en el territorio de Siria, pero como la de Ucrania, es sólo otro frente más de la vasta confrontación geopolítica entre Rusia y USA.
> 
> Como la semana pasada estuvimos al borde de la III Guerra Mundial, aunque ahora todo sea risas y cachondeo de lo malos que son los misiles americanos, sentía curiosidad por saber si los americanos iban a recapacitar.
> 
> ...





bk001 dijo:


> _En esta etapa, estamos ahora. Incluso si los EE. UU. Deliberadamente elevan las tasas, aplicando las tácticas del bazar oriental, debería quedar perfectamente claro que cualquier acuerdo con ellos no tiene valor. Los estadounidenses no consideran que los rusos sean iguales a ellos, señores, a quienes se debe guardar esta palabra. Y también debemos entender que si los estadounidenses tomaron el camino de las amenazas a Rusia, en particular, quieren imponerse junto con los británicos y otras partes en sus posesiones extranjeras, lo harán: cualquier concesión al chantajista no ayudará, tal es su naturaleza. Por lo tanto, las negociaciones con los EE. UU. *Solo pueden ser útiles si a Rusia se le permite ganar tiempo para prepararse para una dura confrontación con Estados Unidos en todos los frentes,* una alternativa a la cual solo es una capitulación. Como estaba, nunca volverá a suceder. Habrá todo o nada. Rusia no tiene otra opción._
> 
> Lo que me parece a mi que hace Putín, mínimo desde 2014, ganar tiempo. Y miedo da cuando crea que ya soportó suficiente y es hora de responder "adecuadamente".
> 
> Es de esas veces que dices: espero equivocarme, pero algo me dice que sufriremos la respuesta. solo me cabe el consuelo que nos la habremos buscado , por acción (EEHH) u omisión ( el resto).





Victor Chanov dijo:


> El ataque químico de Assad: una milonga. Otra más. Esta, usando niños para la tele
> 
> "Sinceramente, van quedando claras dos cosas. La primera es que no hubo ningún ataque de Assad contra su pueblo con armas químicas. La segunda, vergonzosa y alarmante, que Occidente es capaz de inventarse algo así para justificar un ataque contra Siria.
> 
> ...





silent lurker dijo:


> Hace tiempo alguien puso un grafico con el numero de TOWs empleados por los yeeejaaas en Siria por mes, no encuentro ninguno actualizado para ver si se les han cortado las rutas de suministro y estan tirando con lo almacenado o no les queda nada.
> 
> Alguien con mas maña para averiguarlo?
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Fox Terrorism xpert @CultofNewMedia 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> Three living activists in my timeline have been defamed in print as Russian bots and Skripal trolls by major British papers for questioning the amateurish skripal and Syria narratives. If it wasn't clear before that @thetimes and @guardian are MI6 stenographers, it should be now.
> *
> ...





Duisenberg dijo:


> Esta mañana he escuchado un trozo de una entrevista a Santiago Alba Rico y estas son algunas de las cosas que ha dicho. La transcripción es literal o prácticamente literal:
> 
> “Rusia a dado la victoria el Régimen Sirio con sus bombardeos sobre población civil y rebeldes.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (27 Abr 2018)

_...seguimos..._



Ultimate dijo:


> La distribución de fuerzas en Siria - Sputnik Mundo
> _*La distribución de fuerzas en Siria
> 00:38 21.04.2018
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _1º Buenos días
> 
> 2º el Bitcoin está subiendo. No se si por especulación, o por tambores de guerra.
> 
> ...





Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Los americanos saben que lo del fake químico es eso, un fake. Logicamente ellos no toleraran que los manipulen ni engañen de semejante manera salvo cuando pueden usar ese engaño para sacar más provecho de la situación como este caso.
> 
> El problema ocurre cuando la evidencia del engaño transciende y todo el mundo se empieza a dar cuenta del fake, entonces no pueden seguir disimulando como que no se han enterado ya que su reputación y posición quedaría cuestionada y es entonces cuando se ven obligados a mover ficha y a tratar de dar importancia al asunto o desviar la atención. Ahora corto financiación ahora sí ahora no, el caso es que se vaya diluyendo el fake y el episodio y ya llegaremos al siguiente capítulo.
> 
> De momento pueden seguir controlando el engaño porque tienen toda la prensa y la sociedad en sus manos, el que se mueva deja de ser un patriota y pasa a ser un apestado.





Jesus lo Fumo dijo:


> Los chupapollas-sionistas estais un poco despistados. Rusia no entra en guerra ni en conflictos fuera de su territorio por capricho al contrario que EEUU, cuando Rusia lo hace es porque algo afecta directamente a su supervivencia.
> 
> En ese contexto es estúpido decir que Rusia no puede aguantar economicamente una guerra, en ese contexto no habrá guerra sino que habrá unos pepinos y topoles que surcarán los cielos y se acabará la civilización tal y como la conocemos.
> 
> ...





Zhukov dijo:


> Más noticias sobre el rearme ruso y el tema naval, el ataque fallido a Siria tiene hondas repercusiones en este aspecto.
> 
> Resumen: La marina rusa tenía media docena de fragatas en construcción y proyecto que se han quedado sin motores por la guerra en Ucrania. Se pensaba vender los cascos terminados a la India, que luego ya por su cuenta encargaría las turbinas a Ucrania para terminarlos en sus astilleros, con la idea de aprovechar esos cascos inútile y generar divisas.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Brasco_Aad@Brasco_Aad 26 minhace 26 minutos
> 
> Terrorists sources: the SAA captured at least 37 tanks/BMPs from us.
> 
> ...





Zhukov dijo:


> Iniciado por *Duisenberg *
> 
> ¿Por qué consideras que si la marina rusa sigue construyendo buques es que la guerra no es inminente, al menos a medio plazo?. ¿Es por qué en caso de guerra inminente la Marina no sería prioritaria y esos recursos se derivarían a otras armas?.
> 
> ...



#1437


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Abr 2018)

_...seguimos..._



BookChin777 dijo:


> _Vía_: *Janice Kortkamp*, _ama de casa USAna enamorada de Siria, de la paz y de la verdad. Yo os dedico éste post a todos los defensores de Siria y de la Verdad, ella podría ser una excelente burbujista y por eso os la traigo. Salud!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Russia
> 
> Lavrov dice que ya no tienen ninguna obligación moral para no entregar los s-300 a Siria, antes se justificaba la no entrega por el respeto a las relaciones de poder en la región y, seguramente, para no cabrear demasiado a turcos e israelíes. hasta que no lo vea no me lo creeré, pero parece que al final Rusia entregará los sistemas antimisiles a Siria, porque esto ya es un cachondeo, ni siquiera.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Pamela Spenser@PamSpenser 4 hHace 4 horas
> 
> Members of the largest Arab tribe in the province of #Hasaka At-Tai announced their intention to organize popular resistance in order to dislodge the American troops and their allies Kurds from the region #Syria
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Within Syria@WithinSyriaBlog 4 minHace 4 minutos
> 
> If you are a US citizen, that's your taxes .... thank you for the new missiles
> *
> *Si usted es un ciudadano de los EE.UU., esos son sus impuestos.... gracias por los nuevos misiles*





clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham ha estado un poco " aussen " del Foro porque se aburre
> El mundo , definitivamente , se ha amariconado .
> Sera el fluor del agua ? , los chemtrails , la capa de ozono ...?los transgenicos ?
> Es vomitivo y nauseabundo . Y el clapham ha dicho basta ...
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Mírelo de otra forma.
> 
> Gracias al gatillazo tenemos tiempo de seguir quejándonos._
> 
> ...





Iskra dijo:


> La OPAQ recoge pruebas en el lugar del supuesto ataque químico en Duma - RT
> Bueno, parece que ya han llegado. Esperemos que hagan su trabajo con tranquilidad y seriedad.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-abr-2018 at 17:19 ----------
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Es más q sabido q Israel ha estado apoyando a los terroristas q operan en Siria con el fin de derrocar al Gogierno legitimop de Bahar al Assad desde el comienzo de la invasion Siria en 2011.
> 
> Otro de sus objetivos es lograr el control total de los usurpados Altos del Golan q Satanyahu está utilizando para ayudar a los terroristas q infectan Siria proporcionandoles armas. La idea es despedazar el pais, así q Satanyahu da a los terroristas, atencion medica en los hospitales israelies.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy@watanisy 22 minhace 22 minutos
> 
> after secure qalamoun
> tigers to cut some beards in south damascus
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Más fotografías del arsenal capturado Qalamoun_
> 
> 
> Danny Makki@Dannymakkisyria 54 minhace 54 minutos
> ...





Harman dijo:


> EHSANI2@EHSANI22 18 minHace 18 minutos
> 
> When the Opposition blames the “international community for failing the Syrian people”, they are basically saying “We need Western Armies to do for us what we couldn’t achieve on our own - Topple Assad and then hand us the keys to the palace”
> *
> *Cuando la oposición culpa a la "comunidad internacional por haberle fallado al pueblo sirio", están diciendo básicamente: "Necesitamos que los ejércitos occidentales hagan por nosotros lo que no pudimos lograr por nosotros mismos: derribar a Assad y luego entregarnos las llaves del palacio".*





Harman dijo:


> Military Advisor@miladvisor 1 hhace 1 hora
> 
> Eastern #Qalamoun MAP: #SAA captures Al-Afai and Batra mountain chains. Militants began evacuating fighters and their families from Ruhaybah, Jayrud and al-Nasiriyah towns to north Syria.
> #Syria
> ...





explorador dijo:


> Hay mucha confusión en Ryad, un amigo me ha dicho que MBS ha sido evacuado a una base aérea, se entiende que ileso, pero dicen que ha creado muchos enemigos desde noviembre pasado y que a nadie le extraña lo que está pasando. Ya hay vídeos en internet de intensos intercambios de disparos dentro de palacio
> @IntelCrab
> INCREDIBLY heavy gunfire now in #Riyadh.
> 
> ...





explorador dijo:


> La versión oficial, es que ha sido una protesta de 4 individuos y que han sido reducidos
> 
> Imposible creérselo, los vídeos del Palacio Real, se escuchan perfectamente las ráfagas de ametralladora y explosiones





Harman dijo:


> Brasco_Aad@Brasco_Aad 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> REPORTS OF SAUDI F-15 EAGLE FIGHTER JETS FLYING LOW OVER RIYADH
> *
> *INFORMES DE AVIONES DE COMBATE SAUDÍES F-15 EAGLE VOLANDO BAJO SOBRE RIYADH*





Harman dijo:


> _La misma información de otra fuente_
> 
> 
> Instant Reporter@InstantReporter 37 minHace 37 minutos
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _A no ser que la mafia yankee este en el ajo como en Turquia_
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-abr-2018 at 21:31 ----------
> 
> ...





felino66 dijo:


> *Tiroteo cerca del palacio real en Riad, Arabia Saudit*
> 
> Informes no confirmados de un intento de golpe en mientras se escuchan disparos cerca del palacio real en Riad, la capital saudita. Según informes, el rey Salman se mudó a un búnker seguro en una base cercana de la Fuerza Aérea.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> Update: reports mentioning that a drone went flying over the royal palace in #Riyadh and every gun at the capital began to fire at it, then the chaos began.
> *
> ...





NoRTH dijo:


> Llevan manteles de restaurante italiano en la cabeza....
> Que puedes esperar





Harman dijo:


> Bassem @BBassem7 29 minhace 29 minutos
> 
> I personally blame the Cinemas. The minute Saudi Arabia allows it, this shit happens
> *
> ...





explorador dijo:


> Algo nos estam ocultando y lo del drone, va a ser humo
> 
> 
> @Brasco_Aad
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Por fin llegaron ya,por parte de Rusia los sistemas de misiles antiaéreos S-300 a Siria q contribuiran a la estabilidad politica de Damasco q están luchando contra los terroristas de dentro y los q vienen a bombardear de fuera.
> 
> Horas antes el Canciller ruso Lavrov aseguró q despues de la "visita" de EE.UU y sus aliados contra Siria, Moscú ya no tiene por q tener ningun compromiso moral de no suministrar los sistemas de defensa antiaerea S-300 a Damasco.
> 
> ...





Peneliano dijo:


>





Loignorito dijo:


> Hola a todos. Sí, se puede pasar por el hilo de mi firma en la página 1ª para arreglarlo.
> 
> Disculpar mi ausencia. Los asuntos de familia y avatares de la vida absorben casi todo mi tiempo.
> 
> ...





Mineroblanco dijo:


> Las ideas de justicia, libertad, respeto a los derechos humanos, caridad e independencia de los paises son esenciales para cualquier persona buena y honesta. No son indferentes. Vale la pena luchar por ellas. Por eso no da igual tener unas ideas u otras, y tener una moral o no tenerla. Otra cosa son las ideologias que podemos tener, que pueden cambiar con el paso del tiempo, pero que deben basarse en las ideas anteriores y en una moral superior, basada en el amor al prójimo y en la caridad. Ya vemos que no todas las ideas valen lo mismo, ni es lo mismo tener una moral superior o no tenerla. Las consecuencia son nuy distintas.





cora41 dijo:


> *Trump rails against high oil prices, OPEC pushes back*
> *“Looks like OPEC is at it again. With record amounts of Oil all over the place, including the fully loaded ships at sea. Oil prices are artificially Very High! No good and will not be accepted!” Trump wrote on Twitter.*
> *Delegates at an OPEC/non-OPEC monitoring committee meeting in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia said oil prices were higher partially because of global political tensions, mentioning sanctions on Venezuela, threats to the Iran nuclear agreement, strikes on Syria and saber-rattling over North Korea.*
> http://http://www.oann.com/trump-slams-opec-says-will-not-accept-high-oil-prices/





ulisses dijo:


> Iniciado por *Vodkaconhielo *
> 
> Tienen mucho material humano joven y radicalizado, si a eso le sumas el dinero del petroleo, se forma una amenaza para el mundo entero.
> 
> ...



#1543


----------



## ronanoir (28 Abr 2018)

Arriba con este hilo.


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 Abr 2018)

_...seguimos..._



Harman dijo:


> maytham@maytham956 8 hHace 8 horas
> 
> #SyriacCatholic Archbishop of Hassaké Msgr Jacques Behnam #Hindo: #Kurds are taking houses of Christians in North-East Syria to give it to refugees from #Afrin to change demographics of the area
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Washington Using Currency War To Destabilize Iran | New Eastern Outlook
> 
> 
> Washington usa la guerra de divisas para desestabilizar a Irán
> ...





explorador dijo:


> Ahora no puedo profundizar en el tema, pero los WS que me llegan de Ryad de amigos allí trabajando, es que mientras la versión oficial es la respuesta a un droen de juguete, la realidad parece que pudo ser una incursión de desconocidos y no detenidos, con varios vehículos y un pickup donde estaba montada una ametralladora de 50mm, veremos...





Harman dijo:


> Peto Lucem@PetoLucem 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> NEW MAP illustrating #SAA advances vs. #ISIS forces in southern #Damascus districts since the beginning of the ground assault on April 20. #Syria





Ultimate dijo:


> Syrian Army advances south of Damascus as offensive continues (video)
> _*El ejército sirio avanza al sur de Damasco mientras continúa la ofensiva (video)
> Leith Aboufadel - 22/04/2018 0
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Parecen noticias frescas, de Farsnews
> 
> 
> Farsnews
> ...





silent lurker dijo:


> Similitudes y diferencias entre la guerra civil española y la siria.
> 
> Los dos paises en enclaves geoestrategicos del Mediterraneo.
> 
> ...





Ludovicus dijo:


> Mis disculpas si ya se ha puesto en el hilo:
> 
> Noticias de Siria (Juan Manuel de Prada-diario ABC, 16 abril de 2018)
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Muraselon News@Muraselon 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> Map update: Syrian Army maintains control over key neighborhood in southern Damascus -





Harman dijo:


> Maxim A. Suchkov@MSuchkov_ALM 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> BIG:#Russia's State Duma passed legislation enabling designation of conscripts to #Syria"at times of emergency circumstances or for activities to restore peace&security or fight internatnl terrorism outside RUS or in naval expeditions."Previously it were only contract servicemen.
> *
> ...





Mineroblanco dijo:


> ¿Por qué un diario prosistema como ABC ha publicado ese artículo tan contrario a la versión oficial sobre la guerra en Siria? Yo creo que porque saben que casi todos sus lectores son antiyihadistas y necesitan vender ejemplares como sea.





Harman dijo:


> Russia in RSA @EmbassyofRussia 2 hhace 2 horas
> 
> One of the chemical labs in #Douma, suspected to have belonged to Jaish al-Islam terrorist group, had stockpiles of hexamin - precursor substance used for making explosives as well as sarin-type nerve agents Russian Military Finds Precursor to Chemical Weapons in Terrorists' Lab in Douma - Sputnik International
> *
> ...





Atalaya dijo:


> El gobierno sirio además de ganar la guerra esta obteniendo una gran victoria política que se visualizó en la reacción popular ante la agresión del reciente bombardeo imperialista
> 
> Cuando en una lucha interna una victoria militar no va acompañada de una victoria política el régimen resultante tiene que recurrir a la represión para mantenerse, pero este no va a ser el caso de Siria, el pueblo apoya a su gobierno y a lo que representa, las pruebas al respecto son irrefutables.
> 
> De ahí que la victoria política del gobierno sirio este siendo tan importante como lo es su ya evidente victoria militar, la política de reconciliación es la correcta y ya está dando excelentes resultados. Siria despues de muchos años y avatares quedará vacunada contra el extremismo islámico durante muchísimos años.





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> In short - It was either Storm Yarmouk Camp and Fight ISIS with 5,000 Liwa al Qud Fighters & No air strikes or Just bombard the fuck out of the camp & in the eyes of the civilians Destroy the camp while trying to advance. The Factions inside the camp decided to "destroy the camp"
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> @Suriyak@Suriyakmaps 39 minHace 39 minutos
> 
> S. #Damascus : #SAA liberated entire Zayn district & entered in Hajar Al Aswad & #Taqadom Neighborhood after took control of many buildings .





explorador dijo:


> Este francés se está ganando una hostia día a día
> El Presidente Frances dice que quiere construir "nueva Siria" con Estados Unidos y UK, incluso después de derrotar a Daesh dlvr.it/QQPgmv
> 
> France's #Macron urges US, allies to stay in #Syria even after Daesh defeat sptnkne.ws/htyF





jerjes dijo:


> Cerdogan ha expresado hoy su indignacion por el hecho de q yankilandia ha enviado 5.000 camiones repletos de armas al norte de Siria.
> 
> Esto hace q el turco se sienta amenazado por los yankis,"sus socios estratégicos".
> 
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Buenas noches tengan los que aspiran a vivir en un mundo de naciones libres, soberanas, en paz (utopía). Al resto les deseo unas almorranas, como mínimo._
> 
> *No habrá descanso para Daesh ésta noche, ya que los militares sirios martillean el sur de Damasco con una nueva arma (video)*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Brasco_Aad@Brasco_Aad 7 hhace 7 horas
> 
> #Russia/n Navy frigate 'Yaroslav Mudry' (Neustrashimyy-class) from the Baltic Fleet passed through the Bay of Biscay and is heading for #Syria.
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Hoy es San Jorge el Victorioso, patrón del ejército ruso. Mis felicitaciones a esos hombres y mujeres de honor. Un brindis por ellos.





AFMM dijo:


> *Revelan los detalles del suministro de los S-300 a Siria.*
> Rusia en un futuro cercano puede comenzar a suministrar S-300 a Siria, informa Kommersant, citando a fuentes militares y diplomáticas. Moscú tiene previsto entregarlos de manera gratuita y en poco tiempo crear alrededor de ellos un sistema de defensa antiaérea escalonado capaz de proteger Damasco y los lugares donde se ubica la aviación.
> 
> Revelan los detalles del suministro de los S-300 a Siria - Sputnik Mundo





El-Mano dijo:


> *A destacar:* Según la información de Kommersant, los militares rusos serán desplegados en los lugares donde los S-300 estén estacionados en Siria, por lo que si Israel decide realizar ataques con misiles, las consecuencias "serán catastróficas para todas las partes".
> 
> Vamos, que rusia tendrá el gatillo. Y es una forma de controlar mas antiaereos en el pais de forma "indirecta".





mazuste dijo:


> La actriz boliviana, *Carla Ortiz* , ha realizado un vídeo que desmonta
> a la mediática dominante y los "Cascos blancos" . en inglés
> 
> EXPOSED: Inside the WHITE HELMETS headquarters in Aleppo (Syria) - YouTube





Harman dijo:


> War in Syria@SyriaWar2 3 minhace 3 minutos
> 
> Heavy clashes on Salim front in N #Homs as army restart offenisve
> *
> *Fuertes enfrentamientos en el frente Salim en N #Homs debido a la reanudación de la ofensiva del ejército*





Harman dijo:


> Stumbling into Big War: Hands on the Trigger in Syria
> 
> 
> Tropezando con la Gran Guerra: las manos en el gatillo en el sur de Siria
> ...





Harman dijo:


> The German Chancellor Goes to Washington: Close Allies Divided over Russia Sanctions
> 
> 
> El canciller alemán viaja a Washington: aliados cercanos divididos por las sanciones a Rusia
> ...



#1632


----------



## Justo Bueno (29 Abr 2018)

_...sigue..._



Zhukov dijo:


> Interesante lectura. Los análisis de Debka son claros y concisos.
> 
> Trump starts indirect negotiations with Iran ahead of his summit with Kim - DEBKAfile
> 
> ...





Zhukov dijo:


> En respuesta al envío de una escuadra americana , un portaaviones y su escolta que merodean frente a Siria, los rusos refuerzan su escuadra en el Mediterráneo, por si les da por volver a intentar un ataque en Siria. Esto no ha terminado todavía.
> 
> Nos estamos acostumbrando a vivir en un estado de crisis permanente que se nos olvida que esto no es normal. Esto no debería estar pasando. Vamos de una crisis a otra, y cada vez empeora más la situación.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> 'Assad will pay the price for any Iranian attack on Israel' - Israeli minister
> _*Assad pagará el precio de cualquier ataque iraní contra Israel' - Ministro israelí
> Leith Aboufadel - 23/04/2018 0
> 
> ...





Zhukov dijo:


> Lamento mucho no tener tiempo para leer sitios como este, en esta página hay artículos muy, muy interesantes.
> 
> No dice nada nuevo, esta guerra es por el gas y el petróleo, pero lo explican muy bien.
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Breaking: Iraqi Air Force allegedly kills ISIS second-in-command in Syria
> _*Ultima hora: La Fuerza Aérea Iraquí supuestamente mata al segundo al mando de ISIS en Siria
> Leith Aboufadel - 23/04/2018 0
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> From #Russia’s #Khmemeim AB in #Syria
> S-400
> ...





pgas dijo:


> Iniciado por *vil. *
> 
> En su día defendí por aquí a Obama y su papel en toda esta crisis...
> 
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> Bien cierto.
> 
> Seguramente, la Administración progreto-oenejera de Obama (20 de enero de 2009 - 20 de enero de 2017) era absolutamente desconocedora, y en absoluto cómplice de toda la parafernalia de movimientos de capitales y financiaciones opacas, infraestructuras precisas, avituallamientos, y el mayor conglomerado logístico para financiar, equipar, entrenar y movilizar miles y miles de mercenarios en la agresión a Siria conocido hasta la fecha. Nada que ver el, su Secreratía de Estado, su Pentágono o sus tentáculos de inteligencia.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 28 minhace 28 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Hama #EasternHama Reports say
> SAA and NDF capture Jabar farms and Tallat Maqdouha and Abo Thaer farms in Salamiyahs western CS and progress continues
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Anna News en Qalamoun_
> 
> [Syria] "Tiger Forces. Victory in Eastern Qalamoun" | "Силы Тигра. Победа в Восточном Каламуне"





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> (_En respuesta a un troll_)
> 
> 
> A ver...
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> LAS FOTOS MÁS IMPRESIONANTES DEL ATAQUE A SIRIA.





Ultimate dijo:


> * -GEROMAN
> - retwitteó
> Wael
> 
> ...





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Qué sabemos de la primavera Armenia?
> 
> Primer ministro de Armenia renuncia tras días de protestas antigubernamentales
> 
> ...



#1673


----------



## Justo Bueno (29 Abr 2018)

_...seguimos..._



ronanoir dijo:


> *****************
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bk001 dijo:


> Me alegra ver que estas restablecido.
> 
> Revisando la "propaganda de Putin" , para contrastarla con la "propaganda anglosionista", me he acordado de ti. Seguro que puedes dar buen uso de tu "buena pluma" aquí:
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – April 23, 2018: Militant-Held Pockets Crumbling In Western Syria *
> 
> Syrian War Report
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis@Syria_Hezb_Iran 1hora
> 
> *#PLA / #SAA, #NDF & Palestinian Factions expand control between #ISIS-held Hajar Al-Aswad & #FSA-held #Yalda, continue progress on Sulaykha - Tadamon axis as part of a wider effort to split South #Damascus pocket into 2 parts. *
> 
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Os habéis fijado como las ratas anglosajonas y sus mentideros se han callado como putas y no dicen nada del ataque químico ahora que los expertos internacionales están en Siria inspeccionando el escenario de la farsa y dijeran que llevarán al famoso niño a la Haya como testigo?





Harman dijo:


> maytham@maytham956 43 minHace 43 minutos
> 
> Hundreds of residents of the town of #Rahiba in eastern #Qalamoun refuse to go out with terrorists to the north of Syria and welcome the settlement agreement in their town
> *
> *Cientos de residentes de la ciudad de #Rahiba, al este de #Qalamoun, se niegan a salir con los terroristas al norte de Siria y dan la bienvenida al acuerdo de asentamiento en su ciudad.*





mazuste dijo:


> *
> Siria recibirá de Rusia sistemas S-300 rápida y ‘gratuitamente’*
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN -@GeromanAT 12 minhace 12 minutos
> 
> #Syria - Battle for Eastern #Qalamoun
> Latest development #SAA #Tigers // "#Rebels"
> ...





Total War dijo:


> Proruso al estilo Yanukovich (mafias) - Serzh Sargsián, primer ministro
> Proruso menos que el anterior pero no gusano 100% - el presidente, antiguo embajador en UK Armen Sarkissian, "reformista ¿?"
> 
> Oposición y los que están en la calle gusaneros pero pueden ser gusanos turcos, gusanos azerís, o prorusos pero de otra mafia... el otro día cuando posteé que se estaba liando curioseé un poco y saqué estas direcciones por si había follón.
> ...





murray dijo:


> Hay un comentario de alguien en este artículo de RT:
> 
> https://www.rt.com/news/424874-armenia-prime-minister-sargsyan-resigns/
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _La verdad es que el titulo se las trae._
> 
> 
> Onward Christian Soldiers: Bombing of Syria Reveals the US as Communist State | New Eastern Outlook
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Fares Shehabi MP@ShehabiFares 42 minHace 42 minutos
> 
> Meet ex Hamas jihadi monkey Wassim Gunaim who was just captured by the Syrian army in Yarmouk refugee camp. He is ISIS explosives boss in the area. We will execute him so CNN can cry all day over him.
> *
> *Conoce al mono ex yihadista de Hamás Wassim Gunaim, que acaba de ser capturado por el ejército sirio en el campo de refugiados de Yarmouk. Es el jefe de explosivos de ISIS en el área. Lo ejecutaremos para que la CNN pueda llorar todo el día por él.*





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Sinceramente me da pena lo que el dinero de los yuppies de la región está haciendo con el personal...
> 
> ...los están convirtiendo en auténticos despojos humanos.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 17 minHace 17 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Aleppo
> #SAA repelled two attacks by militants on the axes of Scientific Researches to the west and Al-Rasool Al-A'zzam mosque north west of Aleppo.. militants targeted the safe part of Jam'iyat Al-Zahraa neighborhood and New Aleppo district with Mortars
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


> _Por si hay alguien por aquí de Vigo, difundo._
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Victor Chanov dijo:


>





Saturnin dijo:


> *El grupo armado sirio bautizado como el Ejército de Comando Revolucionario (MaT) entrenado por Noruega, según este país europeo para luchar contra el Estado Islámico, se está preparando para lanzar ataques contra posiciones del Ejército de Siria.
> 
> La falsa izquierda señala habitualmente a Suecia y Noruega como modelos a imitar obviando que los sistemas de ambos países son capitalistas y lo que, en realidad, ello supone. Tampoco suelen hablarnos de sus participaciones, codo con codo con el imperialismo yanqui, en guerras de rapiña.*
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> US builds new base in Syria despite Trump
> _*EE.UU. construye una nueva base en Siria a pesar de las afirmaciones de Trump de retirar pronto sus tropas
> Noticias de Siria
> El 23 de abril de 2018
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 2 hhace 2 horas
> 
> *#Syria #Qalamoun EasternQalamoun #EastQalamoun Map*





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Iniciado por *jgrr *
> 
> ¿Y según usted que hacemos con los miles de refugiados de esta guerra,mandarlos para Madagascar?.
> Que cojones tiene algún "cristiano"
> ...





Vodkaconhielo dijo:


> Syria: Aleppo
> 
> 103th aniversario del genocidio armenio, armenios de Alepo queman productos turcos.
> 
> ...



#1707


----------



## ronanoir (29 Abr 2018)

Sugiero humildemente a Moderación -o a quien sea menester- la chincheta para este hilo.

Simplemente por el *agravio comparativo* que de que la tenga un hilo en el se publican y son de acceso público sin restricciones imágenes que bordean cuando no infringen las mínimas reglas morales exigibles. Me refiero al hilo del tal 'Prof. Bacterio', al cual solicito la retirada de la chincheta o su desplazamiento a lugares 'menos visibles' del foro.

O simplemente porque su título *'La guerra de Siria como nunca antes la habías visto: El timing de la 'debacle' del eje Ruso-Iraní'* es, a día de hoy radicalmente falaz, rídiculo, y tendencioso: una falta soez de respeto, rigor y objetividad a la realidad del conflicto de Siria en Abril de 2018.


----------



## Justo Bueno (29 Abr 2018)

ronanoir dijo:


> Sugiero humildemente a Moderación -o a quien sea menester- la chincheta para este hilo.
> 
> Simplemente por el *agravio comparativo* que de que la tenga un hilo en el se publican y son de acceso público sin restricciones imágenes que bordean cuando no infringen las mínimas reglas morales exigibles. Me refiero al hilo del tal 'Prof. Bacterio', al cual solicito la retirada de la chincheta o su desplazamiento a lugares 'menos visibles' del foro.
> 
> O simplemente porque su título *'La guerra de Siria como nunca antes la habías visto: El timing de la 'debacle' del eje Ruso-Iraní'* es, a día de hoy radicalmente falaz, rídiculo, y tendencioso: una falta soez de respeto, rigor y objetividad a la realidad del conflicto de Siria en Abril de 2018.



_Supongo que el Bacterio cobra por lo que hace, no hay otra manera de explicar la chincheta y lo que se "curra" sus fantasiosos posts, y su esquizofrénica manera de pintar la "realidad". Con profusión de fuentes rata salafowahabitas. Los tentáculos de la HM llegan lejos, ves a saber quién es el pollo éste... Supongo que Calvopez o sus mods quieren que haya la Cara, el hilo de Harman, en el principal; y la Cruz en Temas Calientes, con el único interés de conseguir tráfico.

Veo difícil que le pongan chincheta a éste hilo, pero gracias por el apoyo. Viva Siria!_



Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> Elijah J. Magnier Retwitteó Marwa Osman
> 
> ...





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Lamentable que en pleno S.XXI haya criaturas que deban soportar tal grado de dolor.
> 
> Algo estamos haciendo mal o por lo menos, consintiéndolo.





pgas dijo:


> No muy lejos de Siria ...
> 
> *En fotos: Mientras el mundo mira a Gaza, las fuerzas israelíes invaden Nabi Saleh*
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Pearson Sharp@PearsonSharp 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> This is how people are living under President Assad's control in Syria. This is what life in government-held areas looks like.
> *
> ...





Sancho Panza dijo:


> *Armenios* hay por toda la cuenca del Mar Negro, y muchas ciudades de lo que fue la URSS, y hoy Rusia, hasta en Vladivostik también hay una buena colonia, así como en *Odessa, Crimea*, etc.
> 
> Cuando el genocidio contra ellos, muchos huyeron para salvar sus vidas, a lo que hoy es Siria, Líbano, Jordania, y muchos otros países les recibieron.
> 
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> Iniciado por* jgrr *
> ¿Y según usted que hacemos con los miles de refugiados de esta guerra,mandarlos para Madagascar?.
> Que cojones tiene algún "cristiano"
> 
> ...





Duisenberg dijo:


> Iniciado por* jgrr *
> ¿Y según usted que hacemos con los miles de refugiados de esta guerra,mandarlos para Madagascar?.
> Que cojones tiene algún "cristiano"
> 
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Intentemos ver las cosas con un poco de perspectiva y no en blanco y negro. Hace poco estuve en una charla de un Sirio que estuvo los primeros años de la guerra en Alepo, tuvo que huir porque el DAESH destruyo su casa y se quedaron sin nada. El hombre intentó traer a su familia pero no pudo traerlos a todos (no recuerdo los detalles), este dijo claramente que la guerra la provocó la OTAN y que la situación interna era muy grave, incluso con el ejercito sirio haciendo frente a los terroristas.
> 
> Lo que decís Miguel, Ronanoir y tu es cierto, todos de los que estamos en este hilo lo sabemos, pero eso no quita tampoco que millones de refugiados estén necesitados de salir en estos momento. Dentro de Siria el peligro es mortal, hasta hace poco morteros caían diariamente sobre Damasco, atentados terroristas en distintas ciudades, ataques sorpresa a localidades que hacen frontera con territorio terrorista etc.... está claro que cualquier familia buscará seguridad para los suyos.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Necesitaba y va continuar necesitando_
> 
> In 2020, German society will start collapsing | GEFIRA
> 
> ...





Duisenberg dijo:


> Post *#1724* del conforero *txarra*
> 
> 
> Mi respuesta
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Acoger en tu casa o en las de los demás?
> 
> Mira macho, Siria linda con Iran, Irak, Israel, Líbano y Turquía. No hay necesidad de recorrer medio mundo y llegar hasta aquí.
> 
> En contraste los refugiados del Donbas, más cercanos en el mapa y culturalmente, no existen. Son los "refugiados vidriera" que nadie clama por acoger.





eolico dijo:


> +1
> 
> Asi es. Las 4 ONGs de turno le ponen a la gente el buenismo delante y cuatro lloriqueos en la TV y les desaparece el raciocinio. Ni comparar casos pueden, cuando es sangrante la comparacion con la situacion ucraniana.
> 
> Hay algun interes en que vengan los del ISIS y no los ucranianos. Misma situacion, diferente trato mediatico y politico. Y los mas torpes ni se dan cuenta de ello.





txarra dijo:


> -Irán ya tiene mas de un millon, bastante hace con mantener de pie el estado sirio y mandar milicias aliadas para que ayuden al ejercito.
> -Israel no acepta nadie, incluso han construido un muro.
> -Libano ya tiene el equivalente a una cuarta parte de su población.
> -En turquía hay mas de 3 millones
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> No me trago tu razonamiento progreta. Siria misma puede acoger a sus propios ciudadanos en las zonas controladas por el gobierno, que son muchas y se hace vida normal. Los que llegan a Europa vienen por otros motivos que tu ya has insinuado y conoces perfectamente. La invasión de VARONES musulmanes no encaja para nada con la figura de "refugiado" y sí con la de aventurero buscavidas.





Fmercury1980 dijo:


> Armenia no puede prescindir de la protección de Rusia, dado que perecería ante la acción combinada de turcos y azeríes. Que tomen nota de lo que les ha pasado a los kurdos.
> 
> Por cierto, el 70% de los libros que se venden en Yerevan están editados en lengua rusa.





Total War dijo:


> Ya estamos con las manifestaciones espontáneas por la democracia etc.
> 
> @Probubnist
> И вот теперь понемногу начинают всплывать истинные организаторы «спонтанного народного армяноМайдана против коррупции»
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Quiero creer que los coloristas en Armenia son cuatro gatos dando por culo mientras se mezclan entre las protestas. Ningún armenio en su sano juicio puede pedir que Rusia se largue, si eso pasa los turcos acabarán terminando el trabajo de hace 100 años.





4motion dijo:


> Van a INTENTAR desestabilizar ARMENIA Luego GEORGIA etc etc etc el OBJETIVO el de SIEMPRE.
> 
> RUSIA.
> 
> Espero que les paren los pies EN SECO.





pobre_pringao dijo:


> Afganistan.............Budas de bamiyan
> Irak .......................tablillas sumerias biblioteca Assurbanipal (Ninive)
> Siria-Turquía.........Gobékli tepe.
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Continua la operacion militar del Ejercito sirio y las facciones palestinas contra agrupaciones terroristas desplegadas en el sur de Damasco tras el fracaso para alcanzar un arreglo q contempla la evacuacion de los terroristas.
> 
> Las Fuerzas aéreas sirias y la artilleria siguen atacando las posiciones, fortificaciones y rutas de suministro y comunicacion de las agrupaciones terroristas del EI (Daesh) y al Nusra (alQaeda) en el campamento de refugiados palestinos de Yarmuk.
> 
> ...





Iskra dijo:


> Cámaras de terror en Douma
> See more at Traductor de Google
> ===========================================
> Un poco OT. Lavrov es de padre armenio y madre georgiana.
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> La cuestión es que entre esos welkomen hemos podido ver a los al musros, como el criminal al que se trajeron entre palmas y se le dió trabajo (como entrenador de futbol) y otras prebendas. Era uno de esos varones en edad militar que tanto abundan en el pseudo-sirio-refugies, y que resultan ser, la mas de las veces, ex-rebeldes y buscavidas. Afortunadamente hay jóvenes que se han quedado allí y empuñan las armas contra la barbarie. Esos piden que vayamos nosotros allí y hay gente que lo hace, como los de SOS cristianos en Siria y Chétiens d'Orient.
> 
> Respecto a las cifras de refugiados, ojito, hay una manipulación enorme. La inmensa mayoría de los sirios han hecho desplazamiento interno. Así que "sobran" algunos de esos millones que se dicen.





vil. dijo:


> Deberíamos ir bastante más allá y dejarnos de medias tintas... esto es una guerra, se está destrozando y pisoteando un país, que además es el país de esas personas...
> 
> Pase que los refugiados sean niños menores de 14 años o incluso personas mayores o discapacitadas no parciales... el resto tendrían que estar participando en la guerra...
> 
> ...





Makko dijo:


> Txarra y tú tenéis razón a la vez.
> 
> Por un lado, la guerra de Siria ha provocado caos y destrucción a gran escala lo que implica grandes movimientos de desplazados. Es obligación del resto de países acoger a esas familias hasta que termine la guerra y empiece la reconstrucción en un entorno securizado. También es lógico que esas familias quieran ir a los destinos que les ofrezcan más oportunidades.
> 
> ...





delhierro dijo:


> +10
> 
> *Y de toda la vida los refugiados de guerra lo son mientras dura la guerra*. Luego se vuelven para su pais. La mayoría de los que supuestamente vienen de Siria ( hay de varios paises más aprovechando la falta de documentación ), tienen la intención de quedarse, y una parte considerable de quedarse dando problemas.
> 
> Acoger a los verdaderos refugiados, esta bien. Pero lo mejor es acabar la guerra con el bando más civico ganando, para que puedan VOLVER. Si ganan los islamicos Siria sera un desastre y claro no habra retorno todo lo contrario saldrian varios millones más.



#1755


----------



## Justo Bueno (30 Abr 2018)

...sigue...



Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis@Syria_Hezb_Iran 12 hHace *12 horas*
> 
> BREAKING: #SAA, #NDF units capture 7th, 8th & 9th Fahd points + Al-Hayek farm in western #Salamiyah countryside from #HTS / #FSA terrorists. #HAMA #HOMS #SYRIA
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Dadas las similitudes con el Maidan de Ucrania he publicado este articulo sobre Armenia en el hilo del colega *Zhukov* _
> 
> What Happened In Armenia Was A Defeat For Democracy - Eurasia Future
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy@watanisy 1 hhace 1 hora
> 
> -army control Joura orchards and Joura district now army fire control in al-qadam
> -also slow steady progress on other fronts despite tons of rat snipers and atgms and difficult ground
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> Iniciado por *jgrr*
> 
> Y si nadie cojiera un fusil no habría guerras,claro que si Eso lo sabemos todos,pero por desgracia esa guerra ya ha sido provocada e instrumentalizada señor Renoir.
> Y vuelvo a preguntarle,se imagina que los gobiernos de Turquia,libano,Jordania o Iraq pensaran igual.
> ...





jgrr dijo:


> En absoluto compañero,al contrario, es todo un " gustazo" tenerle aquí otra vez.
> Saludos.





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 1 minhace 1 minuto
> 
> #Syria #Damascus #SouthDamascus #SouthernDamascus
> Palestinean factions progress again on ar Rija Square axis while nusra gets bombarded by missiles and airstrikes
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 5 min
> 
> #Syria #Damascus #SouthDamascus #SouthernDamascus : A group of Daesh terrorists tried to escape from Hajar al Aswad to al Qadam through a tunnel and SAA saw that and bombarded them while they were exiting injuring or killing all of them
> *
> *Un grupo de terroristas de Daesh intentó escapar de Hajar al Aswad a al Qadam a través de un túnel y SAA vio eso y los bombardeó mientras salían heridos o matando a todos ellos.*





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Los follacabras están cortocircuitando, por un lado quieren vivir y por otro lado quieren reunirse con sus veinte vírgenes.
> 
> Lo quieren todo estos hijos de puta. Por suerte el Ejercito Sirio está decidiendo por ellos ya que parece que no saben lo que quieren...





Quenoval dijo:


> *Francia sabía que la cementera Lafarge pagaba al Estado Islámico en Siria, según Libération*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Es fuera de tema, pero no tanto.
> Rusia desplaza a Francia en el aporte de grano al continente africano.
> 
> La Russie pousse hors d





Harman dijo:


> Ian56@Ian56789 2 hhace 2 horas
> 
> I have made a public list of what I think are the best sources of news on what's going on in Syria.
> I will be adding other names to the list, but this is a good start.
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> Pp, PSOE, C'S, Editores y Defensa crean un grupo No público sobre las Fakenews
> Ojito a los Foros
> 
> Primero intentarán capar RT y algunas webs "insurgentes", así como las de derechas no Globalistas.
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> f-35 conocido como el pajaro mas chatarra del siglo XXI lol
> Un caza estadounidense F-35 aterriza de emergencia en Japón - RT





eolico dijo:


> Iniciado por *Mineroblanco
> *
> En Internet sólo hay dos opciones: o censurar a los medios que no sean oficiosos, o competir contra ellos. Lo primero, equivaldría a imponer una dictadura sin libertad de expresión. Lo segundo, se les hace muy cuesta arriba y tiene muy poco futuro, y menos en las noticias sobre temas internacionales.
> 
> Entonces es cuando aparece la censura en forma de defensa de la libertad, la democracia y la verdad, con el cuento de las noticias falsas. Hasta anunciaron que facebook tenia listo un algoritmo para detectarlas. Facebook... esa empresa con perfiles secretos de los que no sabe que existen ni su dueño....





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – April 24, 2018: US Builds New Base, Prepares For Next Phase Of Conflict *
> 
> Syrian War Report





SPQR dijo:


> Sobre la cementera Lafarge y sus pagos al ISIS.
> 
> El gobierno francés, totalmente al tanto. Son pagos sanos.
> 
> ...





Iskra dijo:


> Baronesa británica a RT: El pueblo sirio apoya a Assad y a los rusos, pero la BBC lo acalla.
> "Los informes de la BBC son muy parciales y muy unilaterales, por lo que el público realmente quiere una imagen más amplia", asegura Caroline Cox, miembro e la Cámara de los Lores.
> Baronesa británica a RT: El pueblo sirio apoya a Assad y a los rusos, pero la BBC lo acalla - RT
> Enlace al vídeo.
> ...



#1796


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 May 2018)




----------



## Justo Bueno (2 May 2018)




----------



## Justo Bueno (2 May 2018)

_...sigue..._



Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis@Syria_Hezb_Iran 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> MAP: #SAA / #PLA, #NDF & Palestinian Factions led by 4th Mechanized Division & #Syria|n Republican Guard capture “#Joura Orchards” area from #ISIS terrorists. #DAMASCUS
> 
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Medio acostumbrados al paseo que ha supuesto la bolsa de Qalamoun, los avances en Yarmouk son escasos.
> 
> De nuevo sera el Tigre quien desatasque la campaña, pues se espera en los próximos días tome control de la situación.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Patético_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Iskra dijo:


> Pillan mintiendo al Gobierno del Reino Unido sobre los míticos bots rusos - Sputnik Mundo
> Los hijos de la gran bretaña pillados mintiendo. (cuidado, artículo con pruebas comprobadas).
> ====================================
> Macron: nuevo acuerdo con Irán debe incluir a Rusia y a Turquía - Sputnik Mundo
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha@sayed_ridha 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> SyAAF air raid barrel bombed Jaish al-Islam HQ between Yalda - Hajar Aswad killing and wounding many militant commanders
> *
> ...



#1816


----------



## Justo Bueno (2 May 2018)

_...sigue..._



mazuste dijo:


> *
> Con apoyo económico de la USAID, James Le Mesurier (militar británico relacionado
> con los Blackwater), en 2013 creó en Turquía LOS CASCOS BLANCOS, cuya función
> es diseñar falsas noticias sobre ataques con armas químicas en Siria para acusar y
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Este individuo, por llamarlo de algún modo, acumula tantos cargos y tan horribles que es difícil de igualar:
> Genocida
> Terrorista
> Asesino
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Han sido 2_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pgas dijo:


> Los cinco hijos de la gran putaña :: quieren volver a controlar la ONU.
> 
> Ya es un poco tarde no?
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> EHSANI2@EHSANI22 6 hHace 6 horas
> 
> De Mistura: "Idlib is the big new challenge — 2.5 million people. There are women, children, civilians, and this is looming up there. We need to make sure that #Idlib doesn't become the new #Aleppo, the new eastern #Ghouta, because the dimensions are completely different."
> *
> *De Mistura: "Idlib es el nuevo gran desafío: 2,5 millones de personas. Hay mujeres, niños, civiles, y esto se avecina. Debemos asegurarnos de que #Idlib no se convierta en el nuevo #Aleppo, el nuevo #Ghouta oriental, porque las dimensiones son completamente diferentes".*





Americano dijo:


> Tengo entendido que en la guerra civil española, también la población civil fue afectada. Y como en Siria, la guerra aludida fue librada por combatientes de todo el mundo, según intereses republicanos o falangistas.
> 
> Una guerra es de por si irracional, pero es una guerra con muerte entre culpables e inocentes.
> 
> Y el apoyo de Rusia es vital y admirable en estas condiciones, cuando la mayoría de los países del mundo bajan la cerviz ante el Tío Sam.





txarra dijo:


> Una vez le pedí que enseñara las fuentes para que supieramos de donde venía la información, su respuesta fue que eramos unos censores y que impedíamos que hubiera diversidad de opinión.
> 
> Esta historia probablemente sea igual que aquella sobre el supuesto asesinato de Zahredine o el golpe de estado fallido de Irán y el hermano de Bashar, fake news sacados de fuentes pro-ratas.
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> En Idlib sólo quedan los que no han podido huir y, afortunadamente, no son muchos. La mayoría escaparon a Alepo y Latakia, otros a Damasco. No muchos pasaron a Turquía. No olvidemos que lo que Erdogàn llama "refugiados" incluye un contingente enorme de yihadistas venidos del mundo entero, con señoras y niños incluidos.
> 
> Idlib es una fosa séptica de terroristas de todo pelaje, con el sello común de islamistas. El sufrimiento de la población autóctona es inenarrable. Un genocidio en toda regla, máxime en lo relativo a cristianos y alawitas.
> 
> Veremos qué cojones hace el otomano cuando "retornen" sus terroristas amados a tierras turcas. Porque el presidente Assad lo ha dicho: ni un milímetro de tierra siria quedará sin recuperar.





Total War dijo:


> Amenaza a Qatar.
> 
> _Saudi FM Al Jubeir: Si se retira la protección estadounidense de Qatar, el régimen no duraría una semana; #Qatar debe enviar tropas a #Syria antes de que Pres Trump cancele la protección de los EE. UU. A Doha.
> _
> ...





mazuste dijo:


> [/COLOR]El bombardeo a Siria se da en el marco de una guerra psicológica de incalculable
> magnitud, sostenida por la aparición de innumerables Goebbels. Nunca se había
> visto un uso tan despiadado de la mentira.
> *
> ...





BookChin777 dijo:


>





pgas dijo:


> Cierto! este esbirro produce los montajes terroristas más abominables pero la cúpula que le ampara es peor.
> Por ej. el gen. Mattis que ha confesado que su única "evidencia química" es la cobertura mediática de las ONGs y MSM.
> 
> 
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> La madre Agnes tiene más firmeza y valor que todos nuestros supuestos acoge regugies de salón y oficina consistorial juntos. Allí está, en su monasterio de Mar Jacob, levantado con sus manos desde las ruinas, educando y alimentando niños huérfanos, trabajando el huerto, visitando enfermos y diciendo la verdad allá donde la dejan hablar.
> 
> Y no pide más que justicia, verdad y paz. Y que ayuden allí, en la tierra martirizada y a los mártires, de todas las creencias, agnósticos y atéos, seres humanos de buena voluntad.





ronanoir dijo:


> _‘Cuando cesan’… ‘se reportan’… ‘puede’ romper… las ‘malas lenguas’ ya ‘hablan’… ‘se’ está comenzando… ‘dados’ los fuertes fracasos iniciales y la ‘impotencia’ del ejercito sirio… ‘visiblemente asustados’… ‘dada la fuerza’… ‘se especula’… ‘se constata’ una estructurada y férrea… ‘ya’ se han producido bombardeos… fuertes ‘rumores’… ‘se’ fundamenta…_
> 
> Seguiremos (des)informando....
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Rusia acusa a EEUU de incumplir convención sobre armas químicas | HISPANTV
> _*Rusia acusa a EEUU de incumplir convención sobre armas químicas
> miércoles, 25 de abril de 2018 1:05
> 
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> Coño que paliza le acaba de dejar PGAS a los tontotrolls con su aporte grafico, a estas alturas ya no engañan nada mas que a incautos y tontos utiles en la tele y radio sionistas.
> 
> Por cierto esto que pongo es fuerte, pero seguro que Tontopollas lo pondra meses mas adelante desde su movil favorito, sin que nadie se de cuenta o se acuerde, bajo un desgarrador titulos con grito de nenaza desesperada como "assad asesino " blao, blao, verdad que si tontopollas y demas mierdas? Esto ni sale ni saldra en los mierda media sionistas.
> 
> ...



#1848


----------



## Justo Bueno (2 May 2018)

_...sigue..._



Harman dijo:


> War in Syria@SyriaWar2 4 minHace 4 minutos
> 
> new advance in hajar aswad and yalda #Damascus
> *
> ...





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> El Sukhoi Su-578​ (en ruso: Сухой Су-57)? anteriormente designado como PAK-FA (en ruso, Перспективный авиационный комплекс фронтовой авиации, Perspektivny Aviatsionny Kompleks Frontovoy Aviatsii, literalmente "Futuro Sistema de Aviación de Primera línea") es el nuevo caza de quinta generación ruso, conocido inicialmente bajo el código del proyecto T-50.
> 
> Sukhoi Su-57 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...





Erio-Eleuterio dijo:


> Vaya huevos tiene este tipo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Atalaya dijo:


> Rusia intercepta objetivos desconocidos en espacio aéreo sirio | Diario Octubre
> 
> *Rusia intercepta objetivos desconocidos en espacio aéreo sirio*
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Russia says only 13 out of 76 US missiles hit Barzeh on April 14th
> _*Rusia dice que sólo 13 de 76 misiles estadounidenses alcanzaron Barzeh el 14 de abril
> Leith Aboufadel - 25/04/2018
> 
> ...





Zhukov dijo:


> Parece que lo de Trump de sacar las tropas de Siria va en serio.
> 
> Al parecer Trump está furioso con sus asesores porque le convencieron de atacar Siria, un mes después de que abortara una conjura de Tillerson y McMaster y que le habían engañado. Y eso que no sabemos si le han contado la verdad sobre el fracaso del ataque con misiles.
> 
> ...



#1860


----------



## Saturnin (4 May 2018)

*Marruecos rompe sus relaciones diplomáticas con Irán, por supuestamente armar, financiar y formar al movimiento de liberación saharauí del Frente Polisario a través del movimiento chií libanés Hizbulá.*

Marruecos rompe relaciones diplomáticas con Irán por su apoyo al Frente Polisario


----------



## Justo Bueno (4 May 2018)

_...sigue..._



Total War dijo:


> Rueda prensa de los rusos mostrando restos.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tmivyttQz8
> 
> ...





SPQR dijo:


> Charla de descifrando la guerra en Cuenca este sábado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Fuente. Interfax
> 
> *Rusia ha empezado a cumplir con el contrato de los S-400 con Turquía - Director de Rosboronexport.*
> 
> ...



#1888


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 May 2018)

_"Cuanto más se aleja una sociedad de la verdad, más odiará a los que la digan"_


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 May 2018)

_...seguimos..._



Americano dijo:


> ISRAEL LLORA A RUSIA PARA NO INSTALAR S-300 EN SIRIA
> 
> Ð˜Ð·Ñ€Ð°Ð¸Ð»ÑŒ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿Ñ€Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð» Ð Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ÑŽ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð°Ð²Ð»ÑÑ‚ÑŒ Ð¡-300 Ð² Ð¡Ð¸Ñ€Ð¸ÑŽ
> 
> ...





Zhukov dijo:


> *Guerra híbrida inversa: por qué los rebeldes no pueden resistir al este del Éufrates *
> 
> Hybrid War in Reverse: Why the SDF can't hold the Euphrates - Fort Russ
> _
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Bueno, ya sé que es fuera de tema. Pero hoy es el día. Y pocas veces se ven estas cosas en la Historia.
> 
> GRANDOLA, VILA MORENA - YouTube





Tierra Azul dijo:


> El blog del viejo topo: Medio Oriente, 1957-1958. La Doctrina Eisenhower reclama otro patio para Norteamérica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Esos órganos no van a la Seguridad Social._
> _Los Sospechosos Habituales son ciudadanos alemanes, israelíes y yankees vía Turquía._
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis@Syria_Hezb_Iran 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> BREAKING: #SAA & Arab Nationalist Guard (#ANG) seize a 500M long trench that extends from Al-‘Assaly until Al-Qadam factories which was considered an important supply-line for #ISIS terrorists. #DAMASCUS
> *
> *La SAA y la Guardia Nacional Árabe (#ANG) se apoderan de una trinchera de 500 metros de longitud que se extiende desde Al-'Assaly hasta las fábricas de Al-Qadam, que se considera una importante línea de suministro para los terroristas de #ISIS. #DAMASCUS*





jerjes dijo:


> Según Veterans Today, Rusia dejará q Israel dicte la supervivencia de Siria.El problema del S-300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Americano dijo:


> Guerra electrónica rusa fue determinante para fiasco del bombardeo USA-UK-FRANCE en Siria
> 
> El fiasco del bombardeo occidental contra Siria, por Thierry Meyssan
> 
> ...





Vize dijo:


> aviso para que no sigan jugando a los barquitos
> 
> Twitter
> Su-30 VKS ruso realizó un ataque de entrenamiento con un misil de crucero antibuque X-35 sobre un barco militar sirio fuera de servicio en el mar Mediterráneo





Harman dijo:


> amin dada@kambrone64 20 hhace 20 horas
> 
> Walking the poodle
> *
> *Paseando al caniche*





Harman dijo:


> Maurice Schleepen@MauriceSchleepe 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> Breaking,Sputnik News,The #US authorities arrived at the closed residence of the #Russian Consul General in #Seattle and started to break locks on the main Gate.
> *
> *Las autoridades estadounidenses llegaron a la residencia cerrada del Cónsul General de Rusia en Seattle y comenzaron a romper las cerraduras de la puerta principal.*





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis@Syria_Hezb_Iran 3 hHace 3 horas
> 
> #Syria|n Internal Security units raise flag of Syrian Arab Republic over #Ruhaybah & #Jayrud cities + ‘Atanat town in eastern #Qalamoun. #DAMASCUS
> 
> ...



#1911


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 May 2018)

_...sigue..._




pgas dijo:


> *Por qué la campaña de MSM en Siria estuvo condenada desde el principio *
> 
> April 25, 2018 By Ollie Richardson
> 
> ...





AFMM dijo:


> *Los militares rusos nos muestran restos de los misiles interceptados en Siria y dos misiles enteros entregados por el ejército árabe sirio sin detonar a Rusia*
> Los militares rusos nos muestran restos de los misiles interceptados en Siria y dos misiles enteros entregados por el ejército árabe sirio sin detonar a Rusia
> Russian Military Shows Wreckage Of Missiles Intercepted In Syria, Says Two Unexploded Missiles Delivered To Moscow






Harman dijo:


> EHSANI2@EHSANI22 4 hhace 4 horas
> 
> Church flooring dating to the 5th Century were discovered East of #Hama #Syria. This is the second such discovery in the general area. The images from the 450 Sq meter Church also contained 14 passages written in Greek. One on top left depicts the Tree of Life
> *
> *Los pavimentos de la iglesia que datan del siglo V fueron descubiertos al este de #Hama #Siria. Este es el segundo descubrimiento de este tipo en el área general. Las imágenes de la iglesia de 450 metros cuadrados también contenían 14 pasajes escritos en griego. Uno en la parte superior izquierda representa el Árbol de la Vida*





explorador dijo:


> La llamada “guerra fría” va camino de ser un hermanamiento con lo que nos viene encima
> @CivMilAir
> "U.S. Special Operations Command says unspecified opponents in Syria, almost certainly Russian or Russian-support forces, have reportedly launched electronic warfare attacks against U.S. Air Force*AC-130 gunships"
> *
> El comando de operaciones especiales de Estados Unidos dice que oponentes no especificados en Siria, casi seguro que las fuerzas de apoyo rusas o rusas, han lanzado ataques de guerra electrónica contra la fuerza aérea estadounidense AC-130 cañoneras " thedrive.com/the-war-zone/2…*





Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 5 hHace 5 horas
> 
> A photo showing an intact Tomahawk warhead with its Titanium casement
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 May 2018)

_...sigue..._



BookChin777 dijo:


> Vía: *Syrian Arab Army*
> 
> "Los restos de misiles estadounidenses, británicos y franceses derribados durante el ataque fallido del 14 de abril de 2018 en Siria.
> Las partes grandes de los misiles indican que los misiles no fueron destruidos debido al impacto y fueron derribados por medidas de defensa aérea; también se puede notar la penetración de ojivas fragmentadas de misiles de defensa aérea en varias partes de los misiles.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> CivMilAir ✈ @CivMilAir 51 minHace 51 minutos
> 
> "U.S. Special Operations Command says unspecified opponents in Syria, almost certainly Russian or Russian-support forces, have reportedly launched electronic warfare attacks against U.S. Air Force AC-130 gunships"
> *
> ...





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Ya tenemos restos de los misiles "nuevos e inteligentes" interceptados que pedía el Fígaro, pero está huido del foro. Parece que aun le queda algo de vergüenza y amor propio.


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 May 2018)

_...sigue..._



BookChin777 dijo:


> _Segunda parte del post, más imágenes, para los que las pedían..._
> 
> _Edito_: _Por favor, no citéis éste mensaje ni el anterior con toda la tirada de fotos!! Se embarrará el hilo un huevo si lo hacéis. Las dejo sin spoiler para que se vean bien, pero repito, *POR FAVOR, no citéis éste mensaje con las imágenes*. GRACIAS.
> _
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Damascus
> Today a number of buildings have been captured in al maadiniya district in hajar al aswad where terrorist groups were fortifying their positions from the northern axis west of albaradat(refrigirators), hardware factory and its surroundings has been captured also
> ...





ZorzalCriollo dijo:


> Las plantitas que pusieron de fondo, no seran Potus??
> 
> PDotus es una planta y también la abreviación de President of the United States


----------



## Justo Bueno (6 May 2018)

_...sigue..._



BookChin777 dijo:


> _Vía: *Syrian Arab Army* (fuckbook)_
> 
> "EE. UU .: 106 misiles alcanzaron sus objetivos, las Defensas sirias se activaron después de que los misiles alcanzaran sus objetivos designados.
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> El Ejercito sirio libera el este de Qalamoun.Siria continuo despejando las areas controladas por terroristas cerca de Damasco mientras yankilandia continua con su ofensiva mediatica sobre Siria, Rusia e Irá.
> 
> El Pentágono filtró q tuvo q lanzar un show para mantener a Trump contento. Hoy tenemos un articulo Sputnik sobre el ataque de gaseamiento utilizado por el trio para el ataque de misiles, ha sido expuesto como un fraude.
> 
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> En definitiva, Estados Unidos, el Reino Unido y Francia sólo han mostrado dos cosas con esta operación: que se han puesto al margen del Derecho Internacional y que sus ejércitos ya no son lo que alguna vez fueron.
> Thierry Meyssan
> 
> 
> Así finaliza el artículo del día de ayer en El fiasco del bombardeo occidental contra Siria, por Thierry Meyssan





NoRTH dijo:


> viendo las imagenes de Macron junto al pelucas te das cuenta de que Europa es un puto cero a la izquierda a nivel mundial ...
> 
> nos arrasaran





ronanoir dijo:


> BookChin: un millón de gracias por poner negro sobre blanco a una evidencia que duele a algunos y regocija a muchos aquí.
> 
> Como bien dice Meyssan, asistimos a uno de los fiascos más importantes de la engreída superioridad tecnológica occidental, más pendiente del marketing y de las cuentas de resultados de sus fabricantes, bien anclados en los consejos de ministración de los bancos en quiebra que sujetan por los cojones de la quiebra a los restos del sistema de realizaciones políticas y económicas del siglo XX, que baña en su crepúsculo de sangre el nacimiento de una multipoliraidad que lo enterrará definirvamente. En este siglo XXI. La Historia no ha muerto ni morirá nunca como proceso imparapla de cambios de equilibrio consustanciales a la inteligencia (a veces no tanta) del ser humano. Y también a sus valores morales. Que existen.
> 
> ...





Americano dijo:


> *Militares rusos presentan misiles derribados por sistemas rusos en Siria (videos)*
> 
> -----------------
> https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/content/201804251832-owpl.htm?utm_referrer=https://zen.yandex.com
> ...







Total War dijo:


> Por si le interesa a alguien:
> 
> Gracias al Saker, he encontrado un blog muy interesante sobre China, escrito por un occidental que vive allí. Estilo Pepe Escobar de Asia Times.
> Blog
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Un extraño Milagro.
> Alguna fuente interesada lo dio por muerto._
> 
> 
> ...





Atalaya dijo:


> http://www.cubainformacion.tv/index...ico-convertir-en-exitoso-un-bombardeo-fallido
> 
> *Siria: inventar un ataque químico, convertir en exitoso un bombardeo fallido*
> 
> ...





Azrael_II dijo:


> [youtube]TDYgKDJSybQ[/youtube]





Ignusuario Norar dijo:


> Presentando el sistema aitiaéreo ruso Tor-M2 capaz de disparar en marcha. Cero posibilidades de ser destruido por misiles crucero.
> 
> [youtube]QY_S01bcMPE[/youtube]





AFMM dijo:


> *El Pentágono vuelve a quejarse de la lucha radioelectrónica contra EEUU en Siria*
> Los 'adversarios' de EEUU ponen trabas a las operaciones de los aviones de apoyo aéreo estadounidenses mediante la guerra radioelectrónica. Las interferencias deliberadas y el bloqueo de comunicaciones impiden la prestación de apoyo a las tropas en el terreno, según el general Tony Thomas.
> "Actualmente, en Siria estamos operando en el ambiente de guerra radioelectrónica más agresivo del planeta. Nuestros adversarios están probándonos cada día, bloqueando nuestras comunicaciones, apagando nuestros aviones AC-130, etc.", afirmó el general Thomas.
> El Pentágono vuelve a quejarse de la lucha radioelectrónica contra EEUU en Siria - Sputnik Mundo





cryfar74 dijo:


> Sorprendente, por su constancia, el desgarrador odio hacia Rusia de quien enmierda el hilo a diario con estupideces.
> 
> Lo cierto es que ve, como está Siria hoy y como estaba antes de la intervención Rusa y arde de desesperación.
> 
> ...





Pablo Villa dijo:


> El fiasco del bombardeo occidental contra Siria, por Thierry Meyssan
> 
> Solo copio y pego:
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> *Syrian War Report – April 26, 2018: Russia Shows US Missiles Intercepted In Syria *
> 
> Syrian War Report





Harman dijo:


> Saudi Arabia threatens 'fall' of Qatar government, unless it pays
> 
> 
> Arabia Saudí amenaza con la "caída" del gobierno de Qatar, a menos que pague por las tropas estadounidenses en Siria
> ...





TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Algunas de esas armas radioelectrónicas
> 
> *Sistema Krasuja*
> Los complejos Krasuja-2 y Krasuja-4 están diseñados para anular la acción de radares de vigilancia aérea como el estadounidense AWACS. Además detectan también sistemas de misiles, lo que les concede el tiempo suficiente para un despliegue militar sin el riesgo de ser descubiertos por el enemigo. Incluso cuentan con la opción de fijar un objetivo falso para un misil enemigo ya lanzado.
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> El martillo en acción. Confío, ruego, que esta vez no haya acuerdo y las alimañas reciban la justicia que merecen, en esta tierra.
> 
> 
> Syria: SAA unleashes ground-to-ground offensive on IS positions south of Damascus - YouTube





Harman dijo:


> TØM CΛT@TomtheBasedCat 32 minhace 32 minutos
> 
> 10 foreign terrorists in Salahuddin have been sentenced to death in accordance with Article 4 Section 1 of the Anti-Terror Law.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Springprincess@TamrikoT 4 hHace 4 horas
> 
> “The UK authorities will not attend a #Russian briefing with witnesses of the alleged #CW attack in the #Syrian city of #Douma”, - the British delegation told the reps of #OPCW.
> Sure, why will they attend if it was them creating a fake with alleged CW attack?! #WhiteHelmetsUK
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> Con respecto al hecho de q queda una guerra híbrida en reserva porque el SDF no puede contener el Eufrates. Ésta guerra de Medio Oriente q se libra durante siete años finalmente se halla cerca del final de todo. La frontera con el Líbano está sellada; la frontera con Iraq está establecida, y las comunicaciones entre Damasco y Teheran están en marcha en Abu Kamal, al igual q el comercio pequeño también.
> 
> EI, el gran obstáculo para el nuevo Medio Oriente, está prácticamente aplastado y existe sólo en pequeñas partes, en el desierto sirio, como una fuerza móvil, y al otro lado del río Éufrates, al este de las fuerzas SDF-Estadounidenses.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 8 minhace 8 minutos
> 
> Yet again the #Russia/n Air Defense systems engaged a small drone near #Khmemeim AB.
> *
> ...





Incorrezto dijo:


> *Embajador de Armenia: los actos turcos en Siria son una extensión de lo que cometieron contra los armenios*
> 
> Embajador de Armenia: los actos turcos en Siria son una extensión de lo que cometieron contra los armenios
> 
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> Qué tiempos aquellos...
> ...





MiguelLacano dijo:


> Gran aporte. No sale en los medios y escasa vez en los libros de Historia. Pero el señor Winston Churchil fue el primero en usar gases contra soldados y población civil en Oriente Medio. No una, sino decenas de veces. Provocó la muerte y heridas a millares de civiles. Es uno de esos crímenes horribles perpetrados por el Reino Unido para asentar su depredador imperio. España sólo usó gas contra los rifeños tras el descalabro de Annual. Se trató de bombardeos muy limitados contra cuevas donde se escondían aquellos precursores del ISIS, que no habían respetado la vida de ningún prisionero español y habían violado y degollado algunas decenas de colonos españoles. El gas se usó contra combatientes y puntualmente, sin que faltara oposición por parte de algunos mandos. Los informes posteriores fueron críticos con la utilidad en el combate. Nadie se planteó en España un uso contra poblaciones. Pero bueno, ya todo el mundo sabe que los malos, los requetemalos y fascistas son los españoles, sólo superados ahora por los rusos y, por supuesto, Assad y el rrrrégimen.





ronanoir dijo:


> Desde una personal -y cada vez más trasnochada ‘lejanía’ ideológica-, mutando hacia el acercamiento vía búsqueda de la dignidad (con toda la humildad lo digo), he de reconocer en Niko Roa un vastísimo conocimiento que le permite opinar con el criterio demoledor que otorga el conocimiento del conflicto Oriente Medio y la realidad en ese vilipendiado país, Irán, del que somos tan conocedores como aquel que va al ver al cine ‘Salvar al soldado Ryan’ sin puñetera idea de lo fue la SGM saliendo de la sala convertido en un ejperto en la materia (parafraseando literalmente a Roa). De eso se trata. Y bien que lo consiguen.
> 
> Nunca hemos sido presos de cadenas tan sutiles ni de un exceso de información orientado a prostituir la realidad que permite convertir a millones de súbditos en jueces histéric@s barriendo hacia su parte. Que siquiera es suya, por supuesto. Más maleables y corderos que nunca. Y empoderados de razón.
> 
> ...





Mineroblanco dijo:


> Nunca ha existido más diversidad de fuentes de información que ahora. Claro que el que quiere informarse con el telediario se informa muy mal, lo mismo que el que se informaba en la época de Franco con el telediario -pero entonces los hacian mejor-. Si te informas en medios que dan información que no es oficiosa y que es de buena calidad, te informas bien. Si te informas con los medios más oficiales, no entiendes lo que ocurre. ¿Qué fuentes de información existian en Madrid en el S XVI? Los sermones de los curas, los rumores y unos pocos libros.
> Si hay mucha gente que vive en Babia no es porque no puedan informarse, es porque no quieren.





Javisklax dijo:


> Yo esto lo acepto hasta que tienes familia, hijos y/o trabajas 12 h lo que más te importa es otras cosas,así nos han manipulado,y sin tiempo para pensar el ser humano se vuelve robótico,o como se dice ahora,humanoveja.
> Es muy fácil caer en la rutina de las cosas que te gustan o menos te disgustan,meter toda esta mierda de geopolítica en la mente es muy costoso a nivel mental y personal,ver qué estás con los malos como país,ver toda la corrupción internacional (no solo la nacional) y un gran etcétera, pero como dijo alguien la verdad al principio duele,luego gusta y después engancha,tiempo al tiempo,



#2031


----------



## Tierra Azul (7 May 2018)

up al hilo gran trabajo book


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 May 2018)

_...seguimos..._



Ultimate dijo:


> Siria confirma hallazgo de armas químicas británicas y alemanas | HISPANTV
> _*Siria confirma hallazgo de armas químicas británicas y alemanas
> viernes, 27 de abril de 2018 2:37
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Off Topic
> 
> Aunque solo sea simbólico, patada en los egg’s del Imperio_
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 7 hHace 7 horas
> 
> #Syria #Latakia #Lattakia - #Hama #NorthernHama #NorthHAMA
> The sounds of explosions heard a few moments ago in Latakia are the sounds of missiles coming from the sea towards the points of the terrorists in Hama.
> ...





vil. dijo:


> Todo el Golfo Pérsico es INATACABLE...
> 
> Si EE.UU. atacase Irán, por poner un caso y aún cuando todos piensan que el hundimiento de portaaviones sería lo más terrorífico que podría hacer Irán... pues mucho me temo que no, que para nada...
> 
> ...





pgas dijo:


> Además de apuntalar la diversificación energética de Europa??
> 
> Pues mira mi teoría: Iran es energética y geoestratégicamente intocable para China, y China-Europa es el necesario contrapeso de USA, ergo Iran tambien es intocable para Europa.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Gold Leaving US Vaults: Signs of Upcoming Currency War and Armed Conflict
> 
> 
> Oro saliendo de las bóvedas de EE. UU .: señales de la próxima guerra de divisas y el conflicto armado
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha@sayed_ridha 29 minHace 29 minutos
> 
> SAA advance on several axis in al-Joura, al-‘Asali and 30th street in Hajar al-Aswad and reach edge of al-al-Sotari street between Oroubah and Yalda in the direction of al-Zein neighbourhood. S Damascus
> *
> *SAA avanza por varios ejes en al-Youra, al-Asali y la calle 30 de Hajar al-Aswad y llega al borde de la calle al-al-Sotari entre Oroubah y Yalda en dirección al barrio de al-Zein. S Damasco*





Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 2 minhace 2 minutos
> 
> After deploying new air defense systems in #Syria
> An #Israel/i hostile strike is expected.
> ...





pgas dijo:


> *Rusia-Irán se unen bajo la presión de los EE.UU.*
> 
> El club anti-sanciones acerca
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 39 minhace 39 minutos
> 
> The Saudi terrorists leader Abdullah Al Muhaisany is badly injured after he was targeted in an assassination attempt in #Idlib province #Syria
> *
> *El líder terrorista saudí Abdullah Al Muhaisany está gravemente herido después de haber sido atacado en un intento de asesinato en la provincia de #Idlib #Siria*





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 34 minHace 34 minutos
> 
> #Syria #Damascus #SouthDamascus #SouthernDamascus
> Yarmouk camp:
> ...





TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> Iniciado por* ronanoir *
> 
> ... la realidad en ese vilipendiado país, Irán, del que somos tan conocedores como aquel que va al ver al cine ‘Salvar al soldado Ryan’ sin puñetera idea de lo fue la SGM saliendo de la sala convertido en un ejperto en la materia (parafraseando literalmente a Roa). De eso se trata. Y bien que lo consiguen.
> 
> ...





TeatroDeVariedades dijo:


> No pretendo hacer dogma de mis vivencias. Sólo quiero aportar mi punto de vista sobre lo que viví allí, ya que cada persona que visita Irán o cualquier otro país, va con su mochila de prejuicios.
> Me he encontrado con un pueblo orgulloso de su pasado persa y con gran interés por visitar su gran patrimonio cultural. Mi visita coincidió con el Noruz, que es el año nuevo persa, y el país se vuelca en celebrarlo. La gente sale a las calles con sus familias y disfruta de sus ciudades, parques, pueblos, campos y te intentan hacer partícipe de ello. Te preguntan y se interesan por hablar contigo y por tu cultura. Por supuesto que te hablan de sus discrepancias con su gobierno, yo también las tengo y muchas con el mío, pero me quedó la impresión de que son muy capaces de desarrollar su propio camino, el que sea, sin necesidad de intervención exterior.
> En ningún momento me sentí seguido, perseguido o cualquier adjetivo similar.
> Voy a contar un par de anécdotas de las muchas que tuve.
> ...





Peineto dijo:


> Por qué los rusos no colocarán la otra mejilla.
> 
> Andrei Martyanov, experto en armamentos rusos
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Lebanon: a Powder Keg That Will Ignite a Wider Regional Conflict
> 
> 
> Líbano: un barril de pólvora que encenderá un conflicto regional más amplio
> ...





jgrr dijo:


> BEIRUT, LÍBANO (7:10 PM) - Ha aparecido un video ( abajo ) que muestra al Ejército sirio desplegando un nuevo sistema de armas nunca antes visto contra las fuerzas del Estado Islámico en el sur de Damasco.
> 
> El sistema de armas (que se muestra a la hora 1:29 en adelante ) en cuestión parece ser un lanzador de cargas explosivas de línea explosiva UR-77 montado en la parte trasera del camión. Su designación oficial no es conocida por Al-Masdar News.
> 
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> Desde hace tiempo, observamos una alta capacitación del la logística Siria para 'adaptar' sistemas de probada eficacia como el UR-77 sobre afustes más móviles que los de cadenas, como son los camiones. El terreno facilita movimientos de mayor velocidad de sistemas sobre ruedas que sobre cadenas. Ya hemos visto la eficacia de la artillería montada sobre camiones en los que la capacidad y rapidez de movimientos es más valorada que el blindaje, sobre todo en campañas sumamente móviles como la que propició la liberación de Deir, donde también se utilizó maquinaria de movimiento de tierras con profusión. De la rigidez inicial del EAS se ha pasado a la libertad de acción y a la capacidad de improvisación perfectamente calculada. Y los hechos y los mapas saltan ponen sobre el tapete estas virtudes.
> 
> El EAS no solo es capaz de revertir el curso de la guerra en el frente. Nos demuestra capacidades de adaptación que conllevan trabajos de 'taller' para garantizar equipos muy específicos en función de necesidades muy puntuales. La recepción de vehículos-plataforma como camiones y pickups sobre los que se montan sistemas de armas readaptadas, que proporcionan un poder de fuego que multiplica la capacidad de los sistemas originales.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Asia Shutting Down US-Turkish Ugyhur Terror Pipeline | New Eastern Outlook
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jurbu dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> Parece que USA no quiere que Rusia tenga acceso a los sistemas del F35 que entregarían a Turquía según contrato 116 aparatos
> 
> ...





jerjes dijo:


> El Pentágono está en territorio de riesgo ya q nadie va a creerse q no sabia q el gaseamiento en Duma era un engaño, pero sigue adelante con el ataque con misiles.
> 
> Testigos del presunto ataque quimico incluido Hassan Diab de 11 años y personal del hospital, dijron a la prensa en la Haya q el video de cascos blancos, utilizado como pretexto para un ataque liderado por EE.UU en Siria, fué de hecho escenificado.Hassan fué una de las victimas q fueron remojadas con mangueras por el controvertido grupo el 7 de abril.
> 
> ...





Atalaya dijo:


> Disculpadme el Off Topic, pero tengo una reflexión que deseo compartir.
> 
> Si algún día tenemos un gobierno en *España* que intente recuperar la *soberanía, independencia y dignidad* de nuestro país.
> 
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Mi estimado Atalaya, cointinúo su reflexión también en Spoiler, para no salir de tiesto, aunque creo que todo está jodidamente relacionado con la raiz de este hilo de -ya- treinta y pico ‘entregas’...
> 
> ...





SARC dijo:


> Siria - El General Suheil (El Tigre) examina armas confiscadas - 23 Abril 2018 - YouTube
> 
> 
> Interesante vídeo, resalto que a partir del 2.22 se ven a dos Spetnaz con los distintivos tapados escoltando al general Suheil.
> ...






Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 6 hHace 6 horas
> 
> #Syria #Damascus #SouthDamascus #SouthernDamascus
> #Yarmouk_Camp #YarmoukCamp
> ...



#2141


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 May 2018)

_...sigue..._



Zhukov dijo:


> No sé si lo habéis visto
> 
> Mad Max: La estación de radio UVB-76 cambia el sonido
> 
> ...





igni dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rf0Yh2xVfsM
> 
> Brutal vídeo de yarmouk (sur de damasco)





Harman dijo:


> watanisy@watanisy 10 minhace 10 minutos
> 
> army control Akhras mosque and most of al-Madaniyah , south damascus
> *
> ...





txarra dijo:


> Syrian Army's Tiger Forces gear up for northern Homs offensive
> 
> El tigre se dirige al norte de Homs, después de aplastar a los terroristas de Qalamoun sin apenas esfuerzo, la mira ahroa está en la bolsa de Rastan. Esa bolsa ha sido una auténtica mosca cojonera en toda la guerra, al mismo tiempo que impenetrable, ha sido necesario que el ejercito tuviera constante vigilancia en ellos (La matanza de Al-zara, pueblo alawita cuyos habitantes murieron o fueron secuestrados). Con esto el ejercito está decidido en acabar de una vez con las bolsas del oeste del país, ya solo quedan Homs y Yarmouk para que el territorio del gobierno no tenga bolsas (la bolsa del desierto del ISIS quedará allí un tiempo).
> 
> ...





Ultimate dijo:


> Mystery 'adversaries' jamming US gunships & disrupting communications in Syria
> _*Misteriosos 'adversarios' interfieren en los buques de guerra de EE.UU. e interrumpen las comunicaciones en Siria - general
> 27 Abr, 2018 08.09
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> _Durante está semana la climatología no ha acompañado para hacer la guerra._
> 
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-abr-2018 at 19:27 ----------
> ...





Harman dijo:


> EHSANI2@EHSANI22 11 minhace 11 minutos
> 
> IMPORTANT video sent by a whistleblower to a media outlet depicting how Austrian blue helmets send a group of Syrian soldiers to their death at the Golan border back in 2012. They are heard referring to them as dogs and even making jokes about them
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> EHSANI2@EHSANI22 21 minHace 21 minutos
> 
> 2- The video essentially shows how blue helmets were letting armed groups in to set up an ambush at what is supposed to be a de-conflict zone at the Golan border. This is major breach of the law. Shockingly, this very same armed group later kidnapped UNDOF staff at same area ==>
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Hassan Ridha@sayed_ridha 3 minHace 3 minutos
> 
> Syrian Arab Army takes full control of al-Qadam, al-Asali and al-Joura neighbourhoods and continues operations in Hajar Aswad.
> *
> *El ejército árabe sirio toma el control total de los barrios de al-Qadam, al-Asali y al-Joura y continúa las operaciones en Hajar Aswad.*





ronanoir dijo:


> Tampoco es casual que el ‘YouTuber’ (moderna profesión) Ucraniano Erich Hartmann nominó su canal con el de un *as* de la Luftwaffe, cautivo en la URSS y posteriormente liberado y pionero -como tantos otros- en la creación de las FFAA de la RFA, en su rama aérea.
> 
> Este es el *canal del tal Youtuber Erich Hartmann*: un estercolero filonazi que tanto le vale a nuestro Anarco-Pasdarán, independientemente de que atufe a esvásticas y filonazismo, como nuestro entrañable sionista pampero, que le agradece el ‘aporte’. Será que tanto le vale un roto como un descosido o de que el nazismo y el sionismo son tan ‘lejanos’ que se tocan. Vivir para ver. O no.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Yusha Yuseef@MIG29_ 8 minhace 8 minutos
> 
> وحدات الجيش السوري تسيطر على أحياء القدم والعسالي والجورة جنوب دمشق ( خريطة ) https://goo.gl/dHRPXs
> *
> *Las unidades del ejército sirio controlan los barrios de los pies, Asali y Joura al sur de Damasco (mapa)*





BookChin777 dijo:


> _El Presidente Assad y su preciosa e inteligente mujer visitan a los hijos de unos mártires del SAA. Viva Siria libre de ratas!!! _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#2194


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 May 2018)

_...sigue..._



Ultimate dijo:


> Pompeo aterriza en Arabia Saudita e inmediatamente pide nuevas sanciones contra Irán - RT
> *Pompeo aterriza en Arabia Saudita e inmediatamente pide nuevas sanciones contra Irán
> 29 abr 2018 02:38
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> 24 Resistance Axis@Syria_Hezb_Iran 9 hHace *9 horas*
> 
> MAP: #SAA / #PLA, #NDF & Palestinian Factions led by 4th MD & #SRG liberate Ma’dhaniyah, Joura & ‘Assaly, fully securing Qadam district from #ISIS terrorists. #DAMASCUS
> 
> INTERACTIVE #SYRIA: 24 Resistance Axis © - Google My Maps …





Ultimate dijo:


> *Peto Lucem
> ‏ @PetoLucem
> 37 minHace 37 minutos
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Ivan Sidorenko@IvanSidorenko1 35 minHace 35 minutos
> 
> #Syria #DeirEzZor
> Units from the SAA successfully take over Al Jay'a village in Western Deir Ez Zor Countryside (Jazeera) after SDF militiants evacuated from it this morning
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 May 2018)

_...sigue..._



Harman dijo:


> War in Syria@SyriaWar2 2 minHace 2 minutos
> 
> Deal was reached in Bait Sham - Yalda - Babbila in S #Damascus. Some of rebels will go to #Idlib without heavy weapon, rest will stay to reconcile with government to return to normal life.
> *
> ...





pgas dijo:


> *Trump hará rica a Rusia de nuevo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> watanisy@watanisy 46 minhace 46 minutos
> 
> army secure al-Joura and al-Asali
> as reports about agreement reached in Yalda-Babbila-Beit Sahem
> ...





Tierra Azul dijo:


> For the record, video antiguo pero sirve para recordar los fallos de los dirigentes antiosionistas que quieran cambiarse del dolar al oro o otra divisa no controlada por las nenazas, fallo numero uno: no armarse hasta los dientes (o buscar militarmente aliados contra las nenazas) y no tener armas nucleares cosa que el "gordo" koreano como algunos llaman sí hizo bien en guardarse las espaldas, dos no pasar su divisa lo antes posible al oro o otra divisa y 3 no hacer las cosas siempre por este orden.
> 
> Gadaffi antes de 2011
> 
> ...





Makko dijo:


> La Clinton tiene un peligro
> 
> Aparece asesinado el cirujano que destapó la trama de corrupción de los Clinton en Haiti





Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 24 minhace 24 minutos
> 
> #SAA have captured several villages located to the east of the Euphrates river near #DeirEzzor from the US-backed Kurdish #SDF.
> 
> ...





pgas dijo:


> *Wael *‏ @*WaelAlRussi*​ 1 hhace 1 horaMás
> 
> #*SAA* have captured several villages located to the east of the Euphrates river near #*DeirEzzor* from the US-backed Kurdish #*SDF*.
> 
> ...





Total War dijo:


> Twitter
> @QalaatAlMudiq
> S. #Damascus: impressive photos showing heavy bombardment on #Yarmouk Camp & possibly use of incendiary bombs. Pics taken from nearby #Yalda. Geolocation: Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> vanessa beeley@VanessaBeeley 3 hhace 3 horas
> 
> Reports coming in that #SAA discovered French radio equipment used by surrendered Jaish-Al-Islam terrorists in Qalamoun. #Syria #Not_A_Revolution
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> chlorine@spqr_xxi 7 minHace 7 minutos
> 
> No confirmation until now that #SAA officially takes part in these clashes.Low intensity fighting/skirmishes between local Arab population loyal to Damascus and #US backed #SDF forces.Kurdish #YPG has sent fighters to supress the rebellion.
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Why Pakistan Should Ditch America and Boost Ties with Russia
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pgas dijo:


> Más sobre la EW en Siria; dedicado al lisensiado follarruty, el del techo de mie..
> 
> *Cómo los sistemas rusos de guerra electrónica interfieren con el ejército estadounidense en Siria*
> 
> ...





Atalaya dijo:


> Muy interesante debate sobre la influencia del lobby sionista en USA, merece la pena visionarlo completo, dan datos e informaciones que yo desconocía, y curiosamente la mas radical de los tertulianos es una judía anti-sionista.
> 
> Fort Apache: El poder sionista en EEUU - YouTube





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN -@GeromanAT 13 minHace 13 minutos
> 
> #Syria East - Battle for the Border - #BadiaSham
> #DeirEzzor / #AbuKamal / #AlTanf
> ...





cryfar74 dijo:


> Mas o menos se puede imaginar que pasó.
> 
> La clave es "fuerzas amigas de la #SAA", asi pues fue la población civil la que izó banderas de apoyo al gobierno Sirio.
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Syrian Digital Media@SyriaDM 35 minHace 35 minutos
> 
> Updated Map
> #SAA advances in #Qadam south of #Damascus
> ...



#2245


----------



## Justo Bueno (8 May 2018)

_...sigue..._



Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 58 minHace 58 minutos
> 
> Pantsir S-2 deployed at a newly established higher ground to achieve the maximum radar coverage against the low flying objects.
> #Russia’s #Khmemeim AB #Syria
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 5 minhace 5 minutos
> 
> Big!
> #Syria/n state T.V:
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> Que una plataforma de combate sea actualizable (casi ¡¡50 años!! después de su diseño), dice mucho -pero mucho- de las bondades de su diseño, en la mejor tradición ‘*Sturmovik*’:
> 
> - fiabilidad y robustez del fuselaje y el diseño en general,
> - resistencia a la defensa AA ‘tradicional’ y a bajas cotas (ametralladoras, cañoñes rápidos y de bajo calibre). Precisamente, en el ataque a muy bajas cotas basa su concepto y su alta capacidad destructiva este Suko.
> ...





ccartech dijo:


> Wael
> 
> @WaelAlRussi
> 18 minHace 18 minutos
> ...





ccartech dijo:


> Wael ����
> @WaelAlRussi
> 1 hHace 1 hora
> Más
> ...





clapham2 dijo:


> Un post corto ....porque huele raro
> Es altamente sospechoso ( o no ) que los ataques " selectivos " sionistas sean tan inteligentes y " selectivos " como para destruir objetivos iranies
> y no ...objetivos rusos .
> Israel ataca impunemente Siria ...pero oh , milagros de la tecnologia " made in Israel " ningun soldado ruso ha muerto por fuego israeli .
> ...





Makko dijo:


> Un misil balístico no es como un tomahawk o misil subsonico similar. La única opción de poder destruir un misil balistico es destruir su lanzadera o destruir el misil en su fase inicial cuando coge altitud. En la fase de descenso cuando se acerca al objetivo la velocidad es tan alta que poco se puede hacer.
> 
> El posible uso de misiles balisticos es una escalada más, y van, en esta interminable guerra. Eso sí, su uso en lugar de misiles subsonicos da la razón a Rusia cuando dijo que la mayoria de los tomahawks fueron destruidos.





vil. dijo:


> A ver, un poquito de sensatez...
> 
> Irán no puede responder a Israel en Siria, no tiene capacidad...
> 
> ...





Nico dijo:


> Dos puntos:
> 
> 1) Los misiles balísticos no son para nada complicados de trazar porque, justamente, siguen una trayectoria BALISTICA que es muy sencilla de calcular.
> 
> ...





vil. dijo:


> A ver Siria es un paso en el camino, no es ningún destino... la OTAN no entró ahí porque Siria sea en sí mismo el objetivo principal y único de esa estrategia...
> 
> Rusia sabe perfectamente que ese destino acaba DESDE el primer momento en sus pozos de gas y demás riquezas...
> 
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Danny Makki@Dannymakkisyria 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> 20 Buses entered #Kafraa & #Fua in order to evacuate 1500 people to government held #Aleppo. #Yarmouk evacuation also in effect
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Elijah J. Magnier@ejmalrai 4 hHace 4 horas
> 
> Last night #Israel hit tree targets belonging to the Syrian Army and #Iran #IRGC strategic weapon warehouses in southern #Hama, close to Salhab city north-west #Hama and close to al-Malikiyeh nearby Aleppo Neirab Airbase. Many #IRGC and #Syria/n casualties.
> 
> ...





vil. dijo:


> El problema que hay es que no se tiene una memoria real de lo que está pasando en verdad...
> 
> Estamos asistiendo a una guerra SIN CUARTEL entre la economía financiera y la economía real... habría que hacer una profunda explicación, me quedaré en la superficie, lo siento no estoy sobrado de tiempo...
> 
> ...





Atalaya dijo:


> Para analizar un poco lo que ocurre es preciso no caer en infantilismos, dejar a un lado las fobias y las filias y eliminar cualquier atisbo conspiranoico.
> 
> En este momento los usano/anglos e Israel aunque actúen aparentemente coordinados en el fondo tienen prioridades muy distintas.
> 
> ...





Vodkaconhielo dijo:


> Iniciado por *delhierro*
> 
> Si puedes poner sanciones a cualquier pais, bloquearle de hecho sus exportaciones a discreción ¿ que valor tiene su moneda ?
> 
> ...





ronanoir dijo:


> La capacidad nuclear Iraní le ha garantizado la inmunidad desde hace años. Ahí hocicó Obama, rubricando un 'acuerdo' que implícitamente la recogía.
> 
> Además de:
> - capacidad militar para convertir a AS en una gasolinera en llamas o tensarla hasta la extenuación a través de Yemen.
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 5 minHace 5 minutos
> 
> #BREAKING
> Identified; the weapons which were used yesterday against the #Iran/ian base near #Aleppo #Syria
> ...





Harman dijo:


> -GEROMAN -@GeromanAT 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> #Syria Battle For #Damascus
> #DamascusSteel #SAA // #NUSRA / #AQ / #ISIS
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Wael @WaelAlRussi 4 minhace 4 minutos
> 
> The launching platform is mostly the #Israel/i F-35 Adir
> And it’s why they didn’t use the Spice 250 glide bombs
> ...





eljusticiero dijo:


> Urgente: GUERRA A LA VISTA- Netanyahu anuncia que se dirigirá a las 8.00 pm a Israel para dar una noticia "dramática" sobre Irán





Harman dijo:


> ELINT News@ELINTNews 1 hHace 1 hora
> 
> #UPDATE: Israeli stock exchange currently crashing due to upcoming ‘dramatic’ speech by Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu tonight on ‘Significant’ developments showing Iran has lied to the world about its Nuclear programme
> *
> *#UPDATE: La bolsa de valores israelí está colapsando debido al próximo y "dramático" discurso del Primer Ministro israelí Netanyahu esta noche sobre los "acontecimientos significativos" que demuestran que Irán ha mentido al mundo sobre su programa nuclear.*





cryfar74 dijo:


> En fin, no hace falta esperar lo que se dirá en esa rueda de prensa....solo es cuestión de desempolvar antiguas declaraciones, máxime cuando éstas funcionaron bien en el pasado.
> 
> 
> Moon of Alabama
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Michael A. Horowitz@michaelh992 2 hHace 2 horas
> 
> According to Israeli journalist Amit Segal, Netanyahu is set to disclose a set of documents uncovered by #Israel that prove #Iran did not abide by the nuclear agreement
> *
> ...





Harman dijo:


> Michael A. Horowitz@michaelh992 23 minHace 23 minutos
> 
> Michael A. Horowitz Retwitteó Dan Shapiro
> 
> ...



#2434


----------



## Justo Bueno (10 May 2018)

_Es muy complicado llevar el resumen del hilo de Siria al día, porque aunque algunos detritos humanos no se lo crean, muchos trabajamos y hacemos ésto por puro sentimiento de solidaridad con un pueblo castigado injusta y brutalmente como el sirio. 

Dejo aquí ésta aportación mía en el hilo de Harman sobre los acontecimientos de ayer día 9 de Mayo a última hora y durante toda la madrugada, histórico acontecimiento donde la República Árabe Siria ha respondido a un ataque de la entidad usurpadora sionista, metiéndoles fuego en zonas militares IDF en los altos del Golán (que es Siria).
Los mass mierda por supuesto han aprovechado para meter más leña, al fuego, contra Irán. 

No voy a actualizar el hilo próximamente porque me voy a ausentar unos días. Gracias a todos por el seguimiento. Viva Siria libre de ratas follacabras y narigudas!!_

*************************************************

_Vía_: *Syrian Arab Army* (FuckBook)

_En un rato reviso la traducción por si se le ha ido la olla al automático, que es lo más probable. Los que sepáis inglés, leed el original en el spoiler._







"Un informe completo sobre lo que sucedió anoche y esta mañana:

- Ayer a última hora de la tarde los militares sionistas llevaron a cabo varios ataques de artillería contra un puesto del ejército sirio en Khan Arnabea, lo que llevó a que SAA devolviera fuego disparando varios morteros contra la fuente del fuego sionista. 

- El enemigo no detuvo su ataque y lanzó varios drones de reconocimiento para barrer las fronteras sobre el espacio aéreo de los Altos del Golán ocupados sin entrar en el espacio aéreo sirio.

- El enemigo trajo un tanque Merkava que disparó 6 disparos al azar contra la ciudad de al-Baa'th en Al Quneitra, lo que llevó a los Cazadores de Tanques de la SAA a lidiar con la situación de acuerdo con las reglas de enfrentamiento. 

- El enemigo disparó un misil Stand-Off de largo alcance al aeropuerto internacional de Damasco, que fue interceptado y destruido por SyAAD ~ 30 km al sureste de Damasco. 

- La Séptima División siria recibió la orden de atacar 4 establecimientos militares sionistas dentro de los Altos del Golán ocupados; a las 00:00 una andanada de 40 cohetes fue disparada contra los establecimientos militares sionistas. 

- La fuerza aérea sionista escaló rápidamente la situación con el lanzamiento de varios misiles stand-off de largo alcance a un número de objetivos sirios en Damasco y sus alrededores, y tres blancos en Homs. 

- SyAAD frustra las primeras tres oleadas de ataques de los sionistas que obligaron a los sionistas a recurrir a los misiles tierra-tierra. 

- Después de la 3ra ola de misiles de los sionistas, a la 7 ° división siria se le dio otra orden de lanzar una andanada de 20 misiles contra establecimientos militares sionistas en los Altos del Golán ocupados. 

- El número de aviones de guerra sionistas que participaron en el ataque fue de ~ 30 jets, todos los cuales dispararon sus misiles desde el exterior del espacio aéreo sirio e incluso libanés y no se atrevieron a entrar tampoco. 

- Los sionistas lanzaron una cuarta ola de misiles combinados con señuelos, misiles de largo alcance de superficie a superficie y lanzados desde el aire; y ésta fue la ola en la que 4 de sus misiles alcanzaron sus objetivos y alcanzaron un radar de detección SyAAD, una batería de defensa de corto alcance SyAAD (vista en imágenes enemigas) y dos depósitos de municiones. 

- Ningún SAM de largo alcance fue disparado contra los aviones sionistas, aunque estuvieron en rango varias veces, y eso depende de las reglas de combate del comando sirio para determinar (a pesar de los sentimientos de uno, esto no es un juego, esta es una guerra real)

- Hasta donde sabemos, la mayoría de los misiles sirios disparados en las ubicaciones sionistas alcanzaron sus objetivos.

- Las bajas sirias fueron tres mártires. 

Con todo el respeto a nuestros aliados, el ejército árabe sirio manejó toda la situación y bajo las órdenes del comando sirio. 

Compartimos nuestras pérdidas, pero desafiamos a los sionistas a compartir las suyas, especialmente teniendo en cuenta que todos los objetivos que alcanzaron los misiles sirios fueron objetivos militares en áreas militares designadas; y desafiamos a los sionistas a compartir pruebas de su exitosa interceptación de misiles sirios. "

_Original en inglés_: "


Spoiler



A comprehensive report regarding what happened last night and this morning.

- Late yesterday evening Zionist military conducted number of artillery strikes against a Syrian Army post in Khan Arnabea which led to SAA returning fire by firing number of mortars against the source of Zionist fire.

- The enemy did not stop its attack and launched number of recon drones to sweep the borders over the airspace of the occupied-Golan Heights without entering Syrian Airspace.

- Enemy brought a Merkava Tank which fired 6 random shots into al-Baa`th city in al-Quneitra which led to SAA's Tank Hunters dealing with the situation according to the rules of engagement.

- Enemy fired a long-range Stand-Off missile into Damascus International Airport which was intercepted and destroyed by SyAAD ~30km Southeastern Damascus.

- The Syrian 7th Division was given an order to strike 4 Zionist military establishments inside the occupied-Golan Heights; at 00:00 a barrage of 40 rockets were fired at the Zionist military establishments.

- Zionist airforce quickly escalated the situation by launching several long-range Stand-Off missiles at number of Syrian Targets in and around Damascus, and three targets in Homs.

- SyAAD foiled the first three waves of attacks by the Zionists which forced the Zionists to resort to surface-to-surface missiles.

- After the Zionist's 3rd wave of missiles, the Syrian 7th Division was given another order to launch a barrage of 20 missiles at Zionist Military establishments in the occupied-Golan Heights.

- The number of Zionist war jets participated in the attack was ~30 jets, all of which fired their missiles from outside the Syrian and even Lebanese airspace and did not dare to enter either.

- Zionist launched a 4th wave of missiles combined with decoy, surface to surface and air launched long-range missiles; and this was the wave that 4 of its missiles reached their targets and hit an SyAAD detection radar, an SyAAD short-range defense battery (seen in enemy footage) and two ammunition depots.

- No Long-Range SAM were fired at the Zionist jets although they were in range multiple times, and that is up to the Syrian Command's rules of engagement to determine (Despite one's feelings this is not a game, this is real war)

- To our knowledge, the majority of the Syrian missiles fired at the Zionist's locations reached their targets.

- Syrian casualties were three martyrs.

With all do respect to all Syrian allies, the entire situation was dealt with by the Syrian Arab Army and under Syrian command's orders.

We shared our losses, but we dare the Zionists to share theirs especially that all the targets the Syrian missiles hit were military targets in designated military areas; and we dare the Zionists to share proof of their successful interception of Syrian Missiles.

Syrian Arab Army


"

_Edito: Traducción revisada. Creo que éste es el mejor y más sincero resumen que se puede encontrar de lo que pasó ayer._


----------



## eljusticiero (11 May 2018)

Editado, hilo incorrecto.


----------



## Saturnin (14 May 2018)

*El ejército del "democrático" Estado de Israel ha asesinado hoy a 55 palestinos indefensos y ha herido a otros 2771, seguramente la "humanitaria" OTAN estará pensando en bombardear Israel.*

55 muertos y 2.771 heridos: Masacre en la frontera Israel-Gaza por traslado de la Embajada de EE.UU. - RT


----------



## Justo Bueno (17 May 2018)

Saludos a todos...






Enviado desde mi Moto G (4) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tierra Azul (19 May 2018)

Para ti book, y para todos un buen resumen grafico de lo que son realmente los cascos blancos aka pollas blancas candidatos a premios nobel por la paz:

Twitter


----------



## Justo Bueno (28 May 2018)

_Arriba el hilo. Saludos._



Harman dijo:


> JOINT SYRIAN-RUSSIAN DELEGATION MEETS WITH REBELS IN DARAA TO DISCUSS TERMS OF RECONCILIATION | Special Monitoring Mission to Syria (SMMS)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tierra Azul (13 Jun 2018)

saludos book


----------



## JAGGER (18 Jun 2018)

INTERNACIONAL EMBAJADA
Nuevo Presidente De Colombia Abierto A Mudar Su Embajada A Jerusalem





El recién elegido presidente de Colombia dijo recientemente que estaría dispuesto a trasladar la embajada del país a Jerusalem, posiblemente convirtiéndose en el cuarto país, y tercero en América Latina, en hacerlo.

El conservador Iván Duque ganó poco más del 54 por ciento de los votos, derrotando al rival izquierdista Gustavo Petro, quien obtuvo el 41.7 por ciento con casi todos los votos contados, mostraron el domingo las autoridades electorales.

El 16 de mayo, Duque dijo en un evento de campaña que, de ser elegido, no descartaría “la posibilidad de colocar la sede diplomática en Jerusalem”.

El comentario, hecho en un evento con iglesias locales, generó vítores y aplausos en el momento.

Duque también dijo que quería “mantener las mejores relaciones posibles con el Estado de Israel”.



Artículo original de © israelnoticias.com | Autorizado para su difusión incluyendo este mensaje y la dirección: You are being redirected...

Posteo dedicado a los manteros del mercadillo persa.


----------



## JAGGER (21 Jun 2018)

The number of de beast dijo:


> El artículo sobre el F35, que yo no voy a discutir, está un poco fuera de lugar en estos momentos, justo cuando ha pasado escasamente una semana desde el ataque misterioso en la frontera con Irak, y del que nadie es capaz de dar una explicación sobre el quien y el como se ha llevado a cabo.



Buen posteo, directo a la médula del follacabrismo, por _The number of de beast_


----------



## Justo Bueno (15 Jul 2018)

_Coño, el troll me ha levantado el hilo dos veces... ahora me toca a mi. 
Saludos y viva Siria libre de salafosionistas sádicos semi-sempiternos._


----------



## ronanoir (26 Jul 2018)

Arriba este hilo!!!


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Jul 2018)

ronanoir dijo:


> Arriba este hilo!!!



_Gracias por levantar el hilo señor!! Usted es una de las motivaciones para abrirlo, vamos con todo con nuestros hermanos sirios. Los siguientes podríamos ser nosotros. 

Dejo aquí ésta imagen para usar en redes sociales. Ya se que no queda tan "guay" como otros "Je suis..."... viva Siria libre de wahabitas drogatas infrahumanos!!_







---------- Post added 26-jul-2018 at 18:08 ----------

"Decenas de familias han regresado a sus hogares en las zonas rurales de Hama, Idlib y Alepo a través del cruce Anu Duhour. Algunos también recibieron tratamiento médico donde fue necesario. #Siria



Spoiler



Dozens more of families have returned to their homes in Hama, Idlib and Aleppo countryside through the Anu Duhour crossing. Some were also given medical treatment where needed #Syria


"


----------



## ronanoir (27 Jul 2018)

Arriba este hilo!!!


----------



## Justo Bueno (5 Ago 2018)

_Subo el hilo. 

Deja tu mensaje de apoyo al pueblo sirio._


----------



## Justo Bueno (27 Ago 2018)

_Mi anti-homenaje al senador satánico-luciferino, el virrey de las alcantarillas, murió de viejo pero con el cerebro podrido y negro de tanto administrar e idear siniestros y baños de sangre. Será bien recibido en el santuario de azufre y fuego. Y detrás irán sus colegas wahabito-salafo-takfirís de Idlib._







Metallica - For Whom the Bell Tolls (Live) [Cliff 'Em All]


----------



## Justo Bueno (1 Sep 2018)

_¡Y vuelve la mula al trigo!_



mazuste dijo:


> *
> 
> ¿Ya está programada la próxima agresión estadounidense contra Siria?*
> 
> ...


----------



## Justo Bueno (13 Nov 2018)

_Subo el hilo de Siria de Temas Calientes, pues está caliente el tema en el vecindario. A punto de llegar a *100.000 VISITAS* al hilo. Saludos._

_El gráfico muestra el número de Qassam disparados mensualmente por Hamás desde la Franja de Gaza contra Israel entre los años 2002-2007._























































**************







_Cuidado PUES._


----------



## Justo Bueno (25 Nov 2018)

_Los terroristas de Idlib, provincia de la República Árabe Siria, pertenecientes a diversas facciones sunnis extremistas, ya sea Hermandad Musulmana, wahabitas con dinero de Riyadh, etc... han bombardeado con químicos la pacificada ciudad de Aleppo, resultando en decenas de heridos. La información sigue en desarrollo. ¿Veremos algo de ésto en La Sexta o El Pais o XXX? Claro que no, querido forrero. Saludos._


Terrorists target neighborhoods in Aleppo city with shells containing toxic gas, causing asphyxiation among civilians

*Los terroristas atacan los barrios de la ciudad de Alepo con proyectiles que contienen gas tóxico, lo que provoca asfixia entre los civiles*



































































*****************************************

_*VAMOS A POR LAS 100.000 VISITAS AL HILO. 

VIVA EL PUEBLO SIRIO!!*_


----------



## Justo Bueno (12 Ene 2019)




----------



## Justo Bueno (30 Ene 2019)

*100.000 VISITAS, GRACIAS A TODOS Y VIVA SIRIA*


----------



## Justo Bueno (26 Mar 2022)

*Emiratos vuelve a situar a Siria (y a Assad) en el centro de la diplomacia regional*

En un editorial, _Gulf News_ califica de "histórica" la visita del líder de Damasco a Dubai y Abu Dabi el pasado fin de semana. Las relaciones con el país son "fundamentales" para restablecer el orden regional, junto con la "urgente necesidad" de una presencia "árabe" en Siria. Decepción en Estados Unidos. Assad "utiliza" a los cristianos para atacar a Israel.









Damasco (AsiaNews) - Para restablecer el orden regional son “fundamentales” las relaciones con Siria y este país, desgarrado por más de una década de combates, tiene "urgente necesidad" de reforzar el papel y la presencia del mundo árabe. Así lo afirma un editorial publicado hoy por _Gulf News_, un diario en idioma inglés con base en Dubai, en los Emiratos Árabes Unidos (EAU), escenario del reciente viaje de Bashar al-Assad. El presidente sirio * se reunió* con el príncipe heredero de Abu Dabi, Mohammed bin Zayed, en una visita "histórica" y de "gran importancia" en una etapa "crítica" para el mundo árabe, como la definió el popular diario local.

Fue la primera vez que el líder de Damasco acudió a una nación árabe -y del Golfo- desde el inicio de la guerra en marzo de 2011. En el pasado y durante mucho tiempo, los Emiratos apoyaron a los grupos de milicianos, rebeldes y yihadistas opositores a Assad, hoy plenamente rehabilitado por la diplomacia regional y las monarquías del Golfo. Emiratos fue uno de los primeros países de la región -y del mundo árabe- en restablecer relaciones con el gobierno sirio, con la *reapertura de la embajada* en diciembre de 2018. 

Las reuniones entre Assad, el vicepresidente y jeque Mohammed Bin Rashid Al Maktoum y el subjefe de las Fuerzas Armadas, el jeque Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, muestran la voluntad de los dirigentes emiratíes de "mejorar" la cooperación regional. El objetivo, explica _Gulf News_, es lograr la "tan necesaria estabilidad" en una región que en la última década ha estado marcada por "la volatilidad y los conflictos". El propio Bin Zayed dijo durante la cumbre que Siria es "un pilar clave del sistema de seguridad árabe" y que por eso es necesario "reforzar la cooperación". En noviembre del año pasado, Assad ya había recibido en Damasco a una delegación de altos funcionarios emiratíes, entre ellos el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, Abdullah Bin Zayed Al Nahyan.

“Tras más de una década de conflicto civil en Siria, los EAU creen que existe una necesidad urgente y crucial de reforzar el papel árabe en ese país, un papel basado en el diálogo abierto y el compromiso constructivo para resolver el conflicto en curso", explica _Gulf News._ Boicotear a Siria, miembro fundador de la Liga Árabe, no ayudará a conseguir una solución pacífica a la crisis. Un fuerte papel árabe también resulta clave para preservar la unidad y la integridad territorial". Una "solución" en Siria ayudaría, en última instancia, a "realizar" la aspiración del pueblo, a "preservar" la unidad y a "salvar" la economía. Para ello, el punto de referencia será "la ONU y el proceso de Ginebra" para propiciar el diálogo entre el gobierno y la oposición y garantizar un nuevo rostro político e institucional para la nación. 

Desde 2011, cuando comenzó la guerra que ha dejado más de 350.000 muertos, Assad hizo algunos viajes internacionales, pero siempre visitó naciones amigas o aliadas, como la Rusia de Vladimir Putin e Irán. Su visita a los Emiratos en los últimos días ha suscitado las críticas de Estados Unidos, que dice estar "profundamente decepcionado y perturbado" por la rehabilitación política del presidente sirio por parte de Abu Dabi.

Durante el fin de semana, el líder alauita también volvió a hablar de la cuestión cristiana, afirmando que "el desplazamiento de los cristianos es el principal objetivo" de Israel, con el pretexto de defender su supervivencia. “Debemos defender el tejido regional y sus diferentes identidades", agregó Assad, quien sostiene que es necesario luchar contra quienes "quieren una nación de un solo color". La acusación se encuentra en un mensaje que fue enviado a los participantes en un encuentro de tres días organizado por la* Iglesia siria* y al que asistieron destacadas personalidades del Vaticano, Siria y Oriente Medio -entre ellas el Patriarca caldeo y su homólogo maronita. En una declaración que fue retransmitida por la agencia de noticias _Sana _y la televisión estatal, Assad concluyó:“Los cristianos no son huéspedes en Siria, ni siquiera ciudadanos temporales, sino socios, y los requisitos para esta colaboración son el trabajo y la producción".




Emiratos vuelve a situar a Siria (y a Assad) en el centro de la diplomacia regional


----------

